# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - Εισαγωγή Σπουδαστών ΑΕΝ

## Morgan

Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού
20-05-2005
Προκήρυξη Εισαγωγής Σπουδαστών ΑΕΝ έτους 2005-2006


http://egov.yen.gr/briefing/01-annou...kirixi2005.pdf
http://egov.yen.gr/briefing/01-annou...kio2005-06.pdf
http://egov.yen.gr/briefing/01-annou...ts/aitisiA.doc
http://egov.yen.gr/briefing/01-annou...s/aitisiA1.doc
http://egov.yen.gr/briefing/01-annou...s/aitisiA2.doc

----------


## Morgan

*Η Εκπαίδευση στις Α.Ε.Ν.*

Η εκπαίδευση των Αξιωματικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού γίνεται στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (Α.Ε.Ν.), οι οποίες λειτουργούν σε διάφορες πόλεις της Ελλάδας.

Οι σπουδές στις Α.Ε.Ν. περιλαμβάνουν 6 εξάμηνα θεωρητικής κατάρτισης και 2 εξάμηνα θαλάσσιας πρακτικής εκπαίδευσης και προσφέρουν σύγχρονες και εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις, υψηλής ποιοτικής στάθμης με το σύστημα της Εναλλασσόμενης Εκπαίδευσης (Sandwich Courses) σύμφωνα με το οποίο η εκπαίδευση εναλλάσσεται μεταξύ σχολής και πλοίου (βλέπε παραστατικό χρονοδιάγραμμα στη δεξιά σελίδα).

Ιδιαίτερη έμφαση δίνεται στην εκμάθηση των Αγγλικών, καθώς η γνώση τους κρίνεται απαραίτητη για μια αξιόλογη σταδιοδρομία στο χώρο της διεθνοποιημένης Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας.

Οι σπουδές στις Α.Ε.Ν. περιλαμβάνουν παρακολούθηση θεωρητικών μαθημάτων, πρακτική άσκηση σε αντίστοιχα εργαστήρια, καθώς και εκπαίδευση με τη βοήθεια προσομοιωτών (Simulators).

Στην Α.Ε.Ν. / ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ η φοίτηση είναι εξωτερική. Στην Α.Ε.Ν. / ΧΙΟΥ η φοίτηση είναι εσωτερική ή εξωτερική, ανάλογα με την προτίμηση του σπουδαστή. Στις υπόλοιπες Ακαδημίες η φοίτηση είναι εσωτερική, αλλά από το Δ΄ εξάμηνο και μετά, ο σπουδαστής μπορεί να επιλέξει την εξωτερική φοίτηση. Στην εσωτερική φοίτηση παρέχεται στέγη και τροφή δωρεάν.

http://www.lib.yen.gr/aen/main/menou/esot_foitisi.htm  (σχολή Μηχανιώνας).

Επίσης οι σπουδαστές αμείβονται κατά τη διάρκεια της πρακτική άσκησης επί πλοίου (1ο και 2ο θαλάσσιο ταξίδι διάρκειας 6 μηνών το καθένα).
http://egov.yen.gr/shipping/06-edu/

=====
*Προϋποθέσεις εισαγωγής* 

Να είναι κάτοχος τίτλου απόλυσης Ενιαίου Λυκείου ή άλλου ισότιμου τίτλου σχολείου δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης του εσωτερικού ή αντίστοιχου τίτλου του εξωτερικού που να παρέχει δικαίωμα εισαγωγής σε Ανώτερες Σχολές ή του European Baccalaureat που εκδίδεται από Ευρωπαϊκό Σχολείων των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων ή κάτοχος πτυχίου του Ενιαίου τριετούς κύκλου σπουδών Ναυτικού και Ναυτιλιακού τομέα ή τομέων Β΄ κύκλου σπουδών ΤΕΕ (ορισμένων ειδικοτήτων). Η επιλογή των υποψηφίων γίνεται μέσω των Πανελληνίων Εξετάσεων του ΥΠΠΘ ή και με το μηχανογραφικό σύστημα του ΥΕΝ. 
Να έχει την ελληνική ιθαγένεια. 
Να μην έχει συμπληρώσει το 24ο έτος της ηλικίας του. 
Να είναι υγιής και να γνωρίζει κολύμβηση. 
Να μην έχει τιμωρηθεί με στέρηση των πολιτικών του δικαιωμάτων και να μην έχει καταδικαστεί για κακούργημα ή σε φυλάκιση ανώτερη του εξαμήνου καθ' υποτροπή ή μεγαλύτερη του εξαμήνου για λαθρεμπόριο ή λαθρεμπόριο ναρκωτικών ή για παράβαση του νόμου περί προστασίας του Εθνικού Νομίσματος ή για αδίκημα αναφερόμενο στην επί του πλοίου υπηρεσία και να μην έχει στερηθεί οριστικά το δικαίωμα να ασκεί το ναυτικό επάγγελμα. 

http://egov.yen.gr/shipping/06-edu/01-cond/
=========
*Διάγραμμα φοίτησης στις Α.Ε.Ν* 

http://www.lib.yen.gr/aen/main/menou/program/home.htm 
(σχήμα)

Κατά τη διάρκεια της φοίτησης στις Α.Ε.Ν.

Α) Οι Πλοίαρχοι αποκτούν βασικές γνώσεις υποδομής σε:
Μαθηματικά 
Φυσική 
Μετεωρολογία 
Πληροφορική 
Αγγλικά 
Καθώς και σε μαθήματα ειδικότητας όπως:
Ναυτιλία 
Ευστάθεια Φορτώσεις 
Διεθνείς Κανονισμοί 
Επικοινωνίες 
Οικονομική Εκμετάλλευση Πλοίου 
Ναυτικό Δίκαιο κ.λπ. 
Β) Οι Μηχανικοί αποκτούν βασικές γνώσεις υποδομής σε:
Μαθηματικά 
Φυσική 
Χημεία 
Πληροφορική 
Αγγλικά 
Καθώς και σε μαθήματα ειδικότητας όπως:
Θερμοδυναμική 
Αντοχή Υλικών 
Μηχανές Εσωτερικής Καύσης 
Ναυτικές Μηχανές και Βοηθητικά Μηχανήματα πλοίου 
Ηλεκτρικές Μηχανές 
Συστήματα Αυτομάτου Ελέγχου κ.λπ. 

http://egov.yen.gr/shipping/06-edu/02-course/ 
(και σχήμα)
=======

*Επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία - Προοπτική* 
Οι απόφοιτοι των Α.Ε.Ν. αποκτούν τίτλο σπουδών Τρίτης Βαθμίδας Εκπαίδευσης και ταυτόχρονα αποδεικτικό ναυτικής ταυτότητας Γ΄ τάξης Πλοιάρχου ή Μηχανικού Ε.Ν. Επίσης μπορούν να πραγματοποιήσουν μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές σε σχολές του εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού σε ειδικότητες που είναι αναγκαίες στο χώρο της Ναυτιλίας. Από τη στιγμή που ένας απόφοιτος Λυκείου ή Τεχνολογικής Επαγγελματικής Εκπαίδευσης επιλέξει τη σταδιοδρομία στη ναυτιλία, έχει προοπτικές για άμεση επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση και στη συνέχεια για επαγγελματική εξέλιξη με σημαντικές οικονομικές απολαβές.

Οι απόφοιτοι Α.Ε.Ν. μπορούν να εξελιχθούν σε Β΄ Πλοιάρχους ή Μηχανικούς και στη συνέχεια σε Α΄ Πλοιάρχους ή Μηχανικούς, αφού πραγματοποιήσουν θαλάσσια υπηρεσία και την κατάλληλη επιμόρφωση. Σήμερα, η απαιτούμενη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία για τη βαθμολογική προαγωγή σε πλοιάρχους ή μηχανικούς Β΄ είναι 24 μήνες (από 36 που ήταν πριν) και για την προαγωγή σε πλοιάρχους ή μηχανικούς Α΄ είναι 36 μήνες (από 48 που ήταν για τους πλοιάρχους).

Η σταδιοδρομία στη Ναυτιλία δεν περιορίζεται όμως μόνο στα πλοία. Γύρω απ' αυτή δραστηριοποιούνται και πολλοί άλλοι κλάδοι οικονομικής δραστηριότητας, όπως ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις, ναυπηγήσεις, επισκευές, εφοδιασμοί, πρακτορεύσεις, νηογνώμονες, ασφαλίσεις, παρεμφερείς Δημόσιοι και Ιδιωτικοί Οργανισμοί κ.ά. Αυτοί προσφέρουν εναλλακτικές δυνατότητες απασχόλησης και ουσιαστικές προοπτικές εξέλιξης, ανάλογα με τη θέληση και τη φιλοδοξία καθενός. Με τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία που αποκτά ο Αξιωματικός όταν υπηρετεί στα πλοία, έχει όλες τις ουσιαστικές προϋποθέσεις που του επιτρέπουν να σταδιοδρομήσει αργότερα και στην ξηρά. Πολλά ανώτερα και ανώτατα στελέχη που απασχολούνται σήμερα στους παραπάνω κλάδους προέρχονται από τις τάξεις των Αξιωματικών του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού.

Σήμερα που χτίζονται συνεχώς νέα καράβια (285 τον Απρίλιο του 2002), που υπάρχει έλλειμμα αξιωματικών στα πλοία, ο Έλληνας αξιωματικός γίνεται περιζήτητος. Διαλέγοντας το επάγγελμα αυτό γίνεσαι ένας από τους λίγους, ένας από εκείνους που μετά από εννέα χρόνια θα μπορείς να είσαι "και ο πρώτος". Και οι αμοιβές των πρώτων είναι σήμερα οι υψηλότερες στην Ελλάδα. 

http://egov.yen.gr/shipping/06-edu/03-career/
=======
*H Διοίκηση στις ΑΕΝ* 

Όργανα Διοίκησης της ΑΕΝ είναι το Συμβούλιο ΑΕΝ, ο Διοικητής και ο Υποδιοικητής. 
Ο Διοικητής και Υποδιοικητής της ΑΕΝ είναι Ανώτατοι ή Ανώτεροι Αξιωματικοί του Λιμενικού Σώματος. 
Το Συμβούλιο της ΑΕΝ , απαρτίζεται από τον Διοικητή , ως Πρόεδρο, τον Υποδιοικητή, τον Διευθυντή και Αναπληρωτή Διευθυντή από κάθε Σχολή, ένα εκπρόσωπο του τακτικού Εκπαιδευτικού Προσωπικού, ένα εκπρόσωπο των σπουδαστών από κάθε Σχολή, και ένα εκπρόσωπο του Διοικητικού Προσωπικού της ΑΕΝ. 
Οι αρμοδιότητές του , μεταξύ άλλων , συνίστανται στην πρόταση εκπαιδευτικού εξοπλισμού , προκήρυξη θέσεων Εκπαιδευτικού και Εκπαιδευτικού Τεχνικού Προσωπικού , εκτέλεση έργων στην ΑΕΝ, και οργάνωση των Υπηρεσιών Διοικητικής Μερίμνης. 
http://www.lib.yen.gr/aen/main/home.htm
==========

----------


## Morgan

*Αριθμός Σπουδαστών*
Προηγούμενη σχετική απόφαση απο το ΦΕΚ (για ενημέρωση)


http://www.geocities.com/morgannayti...gwghsxoles.pdf

----------


## k_chris

POIA EINAI H GNWMH SAS KAI PWS KRINETE TO MELLON THS NAYTILIAS ENW XERETAI OTI OI PERISSOTEROI SPOYDASTES STIS AEN EINAI XAMHLOBA8MOI (OI PERISSOTEROI ME APOLYTHRIA LYKEIOY GYRW STO 10) KAI OTI EPILEGOUN TH SXOLH WS DIEXODO???


EPISEIS GIA NA MH PW OLOI, OI PERISSOTEROI APO AYTOYS 8A MPOYN STO LIMENIKO SWMA ME TO _DONTI TOYS_..

KATA POSO PISTEYETE OTI OI NAYTILIAKES 8ELOUN TETOIA ATOMA POY NA APASXOLOYNTAI SYNEXWS STH 8ALASSA MH EXWNTAS ALLH DIEXODO?

MPOREI EPI TOY PLOIOY NA EFARMOZONTAI "ETOIMES", MELETHMENES TEXNIKES ALLA POLLES FORES OI AXIWMATIKOI 8A KLH8OYN NA ANTIMETWPISOYN KATASTASEIS MONOI TOYS PRAGMA POY APAITEI GNWSEIS, SYNEPEIA KAI EYSTROFIA! 

BEBAIA YPARXEI KAI H ALLH 8EWREIA....

EISAGW 1000 BGAZW 700 BAZW STH DOYLEIA 500 KAI EXELHSW 300


Y.G 
DEN TOYS 8EWRW AXRHSTOYS KAI APOTYXHMENOYS
THN PROSARMOGH TOYS STIS OLOENA AYXANOMENES APAITHSEIS SYZHTAME KAI MH MOY ANAFEREI KAPOIOS TOYS PALIOYS NAYTIKOYS POY ANEBAINAN STA PLOIA TZOBENA KAI KATEBAINAN AN8UPOPLOIARXOI.

----------


## Morgan

συναδελφε καταπληκτικοι οι προβληματισμοι σου.


για να αρχισω εγω..., σου λεω μονο τουτο :
το μελλον ειναι δυσκολο οχι στην Ναυτιλια αλλα στο ναυτικο επαγγελμα, και φανταζομαι το γεγονος 
οτι πολλοι σπουδαστες δεν επιλεγουν να συνεχισουν στην θαλασσα, δυσκολευει ακομα περισσοτερο την κατασταση σχετικα με τις επιλογες των πληρωματων. Αλλωστε οσοι ειναι να μην γινουν ναυτικοι , ειτε καλοι ειτε κακοι μαθητες, και σε οποιο λιμενικο και να μπουν δεν εχει καμμια απολυτως σημασια.
Απο την αλλη πλευρα ομως, ποιος φταιει που δεν ακολουθουν οι νεοι την θαλασσα? Υπουργειο,Εφοπλιστες ποιος?? και μηπως λεω μηπως αυτο ειναι προς οφελος των "καλυτερων" και πιο "κατασταλαγμενων" επαγγελματικα, που ξερουν οτι θα βρουν εργασια μολις την ζητησουν σε καποιο βαπορι?


Για μενα οι εταιρειες ΘΕΛΟΥΝ και ΖΗΤΟΥΝ με ΠΟΘΟ (sic)  ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ναυτικους (μπαρκαρουτσους που λεγαμε). Αυτη η πολιτικη εξυπηρετει τα βαρχυπροθεσμα συμφεροντα και αναγκες τους.
Ταυτοχρονα ΔΕΝ υπαρχει κατανοηση των διαρκως αυξανομενων απαιτησεων απο τα ιδια τα γραφεια (και περιμενουμε απο τους ναυτικους???) , και οταν το καταλαβαινουν ειναι με τον σκληρο τροπο (hard way).

Για τα check list και τα τυποποιημενα σχεδια εχεις δικιο, ειναι πλεον αποδεδειγμενο πως εχουν αποτυχει σε τεραστιο ποσοστο.
Συμφωνω και με την τελευταια θεωρια που αναφερεις...ειναι γεγονος...και στο λεω με απολυτη σιγουρια.


υ.γ. καμμια σχεση οι παλιοι με τους νεους, ανομοια μεγεθη για μενα. Ποσοι παλιοι ναυτικοι θα μπορουσαν να προσαρμοστουν αραγε στα νεα δεδομενα?

υ.γ.2 θελω τις αποψεις σου γενικα σε αυτα τα θεματα που θεσες.

υ.γ.3 GETMAN  & NIKE ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕTE

----------


## Morgan

> EPISEIS GIA NA MH PW OLOI, OI PERISSOTEROI APO AYTOYS 8A MPOYN STO LIMENIKO SWMA ME TO _DONTI TOYS_..


λιγοι ειναι αυτοι λογω των περιορισμενων θεσεων στο ΛΣ.
Αρκετοι ειναι ομως αυτοι που ΘΑ ηθελαν

----------


## k_chris

katarxhn 8a prepei na anaptyx8ei o sebasmos sto naytiko epaggelma kai ston idio ton naytiko. poloi exoyn antimetwphsei katastaseis typou: "naytikos? eseis pou den mporeitai exete oikogeneies, spitia, taxideyete synexws kai zhte mesa sta ploia...etc...etc
exw diavasei arketes fores kyriws dhlwseis ypourgwn panw sto 8ema alla htane aplws floiaries...
h diafhmish twn AEN htan aplws mia paraplanhtikh energeia proselkhshs newn (to syzhtame allou ayto) xwris akrivh enhmerwsh. 

twra gia thn eyresh ergasias symfwnw me ayto poy les an kai kata th gnwmh moy megalo rolo paizei kai to "discharging form" an exeis up' opsh sou... safws enas "kynhgos" toy epaggelmatos exei perissoterh zhthsh

*kynhgo 8ewrw kapoion me megala xronika diasthmata sth 8alassa kai mikra- poly mikra sth steria

alla to megalytero rolo twn paizoyn oi anwteroi soy sthn ekpaideysh epi ploiou. proswpika, an kai latreyw th 8alassa kai agapw to naytiko epaggelma, ean sto prwti ploio eixa toys anwteroys apo to deytero tote den 8a kaname ayth th syzhthsh. sto par8eniko taxidi 8a prepei na sou dhmioyrghsoyn to ais8hma ths yperhfanias gi ayto pou 8a kaneis sto mellon.

oi etairies pisteyw to gnwrizoun ayto (allwste synexws symboyles gia tous ekpaideyomenous stelnoun) alla o ka8e an8rwpos-axiwmatikos ta blepei apo th dikh toy pleyra.
p.x. vare8hka na akouw: ti kaneis edw? kalytera skoupidiarhs sto dhmo para naytikos, fyge oso eisai neos ktl

to 8ema einai poly megalo kai se kanena den aresei h doyleia tou ( h' toulaxiston ayto isxyrizetai)

den xerw posous aggizoyn ayta epeidh oi perissoteroi edw eiste sterianoi...

----------


## Morgan

Αυτα που αναφερεις τα εχω περασει και εγω."Φυγε οσο ειναι νωρις" μου λεγε ανθρπος με 25 χρονια στην θαλασσα!!!"και συ τι κανεις ρε παστορα" ελεγα εγω!!!!! 
Συμφωνω σε αρκετα , αλλα και να μην συμφωνουσα, δεν θα σημαινε οτι δεν ειναι αληθεια.
Σεβασμος δεν υπαρχει και ακομα χειροτερα υπαρχει ελλειπης πληροφορηση. Ολοι βλεπουν τους ναυτικους σαν εκεινους της εποχης του Καββαδια , με τα πολλα ταττου (και γω εχω 2) , τις μποτιλιες διπλα στο κρεββατι και τον σουγια στο μαξιλαρι.....Υπαρχουν και αυτα, δεν ειναι ομως πλεον τιποτα παρα οι εξαιρεσεις που επιβεβαιωνουν τον κανονα, πως ολα (και οι ναυτικοι) εχουν αλλαξει. Ξερεις ποσους συμμαθητες μου, φιλους, γνωστους, καλα παιδια, εχουμε στα πλοια μας? Ο αριθμος ειναι απιστευτος , αν προσθεσω δε, και εκεινους που εργαζονται σε αλλες εταιρειες ο αριθμος των ΝΕΩΝ και διαφορετικων επαγγελματιων γιγαντωνεται.Οπως και των "αλεξιπτωτιστων"...

Αγαπητε συναδελφε αν δεν εχεις σωστους εκπαιδευτες/αξιωματικους, δυο πραγματα μπορουν να γινουν α)μισεις το επαγγελμα (χεστηκε η φοραδα στο αλωνι) & β) γινεσαι μαλακας στην συμπεριφορα προς τους κατωτερους σου στην σχολη ή στο βαπορι και αυτο ειναι οτι χειροτερο. Θελει τεραστια προσοχη στην αντιμετωπιση απο τους αξ/κους των σπουδαστων γιατι εκεινοι ειναι αυτοι που ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΝΕΟ  και απο τους σπουδαστες στο πως αντιλαμβανονται και αφομιωνουν οτι βλεπουν+ζουν γιατι και εκεινοι δεν ειναι ΑΝΕΥΘΥΝΟΙ.


υ.γ. ωραια κουβεντα ανοιξαμε αν και δεν εχει πλεον σχεση με χαμηλοβαθμους ή υψηλοβαθμους. τα προβληματα ειναι ιδια. Γιαυτο αλλαξα τον τιτλο)

----------


## k_chris

an sas rwtouse kapoios "na mpw stis AEN?" ti 8a apantousate?

egw toys lew pate kante to 1o ekpaideytiko taxidi kai blepete. to polu polu na xaseis 6-12 mhnes....

----------


## Morgan

δεν ειναι ασπρο - μαυρο ρε Χρησταρα...Θελει συζητηση η...απαντηση!
ειναι τι επιλογες ακομα εχεις, τι σου αρεσει (γιατι υπαρχουν και αυτοι που δεν μπαινουν απο αναγκη αλλα απο πιστη για το επαγγελμα)...τι οραματα και ονειρα εχεις, τι θες.....
αν ομως ηταν "στεγνη" ερωτηση που απαιτουσε "στεγνη" απαντηση εγω θα του ελεγα σιγουρα να παει και να δει.Αλλωστε αν δεν εχεις ιδια αποψη δεν μπορεις να κρινεις.
Ποσοι αλλωστε δεν ειναι εκεινοι που τα παρατανε μετα το πρωτο ετος?
θυμασαι ποσοι σπουδαστες ηταν στην σχολη σου στο πρωτο ετος?

αλλα δεν παει "το πολυ πολυ χανω 6 μηνες"...αυτοι οι μηνες μπορει να ειναι πολυ σημαντικοι στο μελλον.
Απλα πας και βλεπεις.
Αλλα ξαναλεω εχει να κανει με πολλους παραμετρους.
Παντως πιστευω οτι οποιος θελει να κανει καριερα, δεν ενοχλειται με τις δυσκολιες. Τις παρακαμπτει.Αν θες ομως να τα παρατησεις , βρισκεις ευκολα λογους..

----------


## GETMAN03

> an sas rwtouse kapoios "na mpw stis AEN?" ti 8a apantousate?
> 
> egw toys lew pate kante to 1o ekpaideytiko taxidi kai blepete. to polu polu na xaseis 6-12 mhnes....


Paidia kalhspera,

Poly kalo to 8emataki. Xwris na fanw poly "mparkaroutsos" egw 8a esprwxna kapoion na paei sta baporia me thn proypo8esh na paei na parei ta diplwmata tou kai me ena kalo xartaki na xanavgei exw. 

However, ofeilw na symfvnhsw me ton k_Chris oti to poly poly pou tha xasei kapoios einai ena 6mhno. 






To problhma einai oti polla paidia epilegoun AEN logw tou oti eftasan se ena adiexodo kai psaxnoun kapou na mpoun giati prepei na perasoun kai ayth th ba8mida ths ekpaideyshs. Dystyxws gia mena ligoi einai aytoi pou petyxan na syndyasoun to epaggelma me tis proswpikes tous epi8ymies.

Sth sxolh eixa symma8htes pou den eginan mikroviologoi, allous pou apetyxan sto ma8hmatiko kai genika paidia oi opoioi den hxeran apo 8alassa.

epomeno htan meta to prwto sandwich na thn kanoun. To Sandwich einai sigoura o kalyteros tropos na rafinaristei h partida twn mellontikwn axiwmatikwn kai to gegonos oti pairnoun amesws thn geysh tou ti esti verykoko einai o,ti kalytero.

8a symfwnhsw epishs me thn apopsh oti oi naytikoi tou shmera apexoun parasagkas apo tous naytikous tou x8es. Oi perissoteroi apo mas suynanthsan kai doulepsan me tous paradosiakous naytikous tou x8es.  Yparxei ontws megalh diafora. Yparxei omws kai kapoia apwleia sto perasma tou xronou. H paradosiakh nautilia ayth ka8'ayth. Kapote synantouses axiwmatikous pou hxeran kai th douleia tou Lostrwmou kai tou nayth kai tou axiwmatikou. Shmera oi apaithseis einai toso megales pou dystyxws epibarynetai h 8esh tou axiwmatikou me ta check-list kai th xartoura opou mia wraia prwia analambanei ypoploiarxos kai anakalyptei oti tou leipoun basika kommatia ekpaideyshs ta opoia pragmatika an den kalypsei oso einai dokimos san An8/xos den mporei.

wstoso omws h poiothta twn shmerinwn ellhnwn axiwmatikwn einai poly kalyterh kai me ligo meraki gia thn 8alassa exeis sigoura poly kala apotelesmata.

----------


## k_chris

den xerw gia thn diafora sth poiothta twn naytikwn tou shmera me ta xronia tou kavadia. sigoura tote enas kapetanios hxere pws na ladwsei to phdalio  shmera amfiballw! alla diaforetika ekeina ta xronia....

twra gia na ma8eis th douleia tou lostromou 8a prepei oso asxoleisai me ta alla ka8hkonta sou ws dokimos/an8ypolpoiarxos ktl na *PARATHREIS* ti ginete sth kouverta. akomh kai na kratas shmeiwseis, na bgazeis fotogafies ktl  o xronos pou dinete einai poly ligos gia na kalupseis toses polles apaithseis,
priteinw gia tous endiaferomenous kai to MAINTENANCE PLAN. parexei polles kai xrhsimes plhrofories ka8ws kai prolhptika metra ktl ktl
kai o ism se polles periptwseis mporei na xrhsimopoih8ei an kai polles fores ayta pou anaferei praktika einai adynata kyriws logw stenothtas xronou


proswpika den mporw eykola na sprwxw kapoion sth 8alassa.
fantazesai na me vrizei se oloklhrh thn kariera tou?
8a ginw kai naaytikos kai pantou 8a mai akolou8ei h gkantemia!!!  :Very Happy:  
ase kalytera

----------


## GETMAN03

Συμφωνω μαζι σου Chris. Εγω παντως αν ξαναγενιομουν παλι ναυτικος θα γινομουν. Αλλα οχι ομως μια ζωη μεσα στη θαλασσα ε? ολα κι ολα. Μεχρι να παρω τα διπλωματακια μου. Μετα γεια σας. Μην το παρακανουμε κιολας.

Παρ'ολα αυτα το συνιστω σαν επαγγελμα διοτι μπορει καποιος απο πολυ μικρος να εκπληρωσει επιθυμιες και πολυ συντομα να φτιαξει μια καλη καβαντζα και να τα παρατησει. Με την προϋποθεση ομως της σωστης διαχειρισης ε?

εγω καποιες φορες αναρωτιομουν μηπως επρεπε να διαλεξω Μηχανοστασιο αντι για κουβερτα? Και να φανταστειτε οτι ειχα κοπει αρχικα απο την ΑΝΥΕ λογω μυωπιας αλλα τελικα βρεθηκε η λυση και πηγα στους Πλοιαρχους. Morgan τι λες εσυ επ'αυτου? Εχει πολλες και καλες θεσουλες το τεχνικο σωστα?

----------


## Morgan

Αγαπητε Getman ιδιαιτερα στο τεχνικο (μας) , δεν θα επρεπε να χεις προβλημα με την μυωπια σου!!  :lol: 
στο τεχνικο οντως υπαρχουν πολλες θεσεις συντροφε....
παντως για να μιλησουμε σοβαρα, πιστευω πως ενας μηχανικος εχει περισσοτερες επιλογες και γενικα για δουλεια εξω..


Θελω να συμφωνησω με οσα λετε παραπανω, εκτος απο ενα.
Getman, το πρωτο σαντουιτσακι, φυσικα και δειχνει το ποιοι μπορουν/θελουν/γουσταρουν να συνεχισουν. Δεν ειναι ομως το πιο αντιπροσωπευτικο δειγμα αυτων που εγκαταλειπει. Νομιζω οτι οι περισσοτεροι την κανουν απο την θαλασσα αφου τελειωσουν την σχολη ή ακομα και μετα απο το δευτερο εκπαιδευτικο.
Χαρακτιρηστικο στην Κεφαλονια, 140 ατομα 1ο ετος, 90-100 στο 2ο και 35-40 στο 4ο!!!!!!!!!!!!! για το ποσοι εγιναν ναυτικοι, δεν ξερω αλλα απο μερικους μας που γνωριζω (1-2 ετος ημουν Κεφαλονια) υπαρχουν αρκετοι off που το αποφασισαν μετα το πρωτο ταξιδι ως αξ/κοι.
Οι παραγοντες πολλοι....ενας βασικος ειναι ομως , πως ακομα και στις σχολες δεν σε κανουν να αισθανεσαι καλα,περηφανος, απλα ωραια, για την επιλογη σου!

----------


## Morgan

> εγω καποιες φορες αναρωτιομουν μηπως επρεπε να διαλεξω Μηχανοστασιο αντι για κουβερτα? Και να φανταστειτε οτι ειχα κοπει αρχικα απο την ΑΝΥΕ λογω μυωπιας ....


ΑΑΑΑΑΑ Μηχανικος ηθελες να γινεις?? γιαυτο εισαι τετοιος χαρακτηρας (κωλοπαιδο δηλαδη)

----------


## GETMAN03

> ΑΑΑΑΑΑ Μηχανικος ηθελες να γινεις?? γιαυτο εισαι τετοιος χαρακτηρας (κωλοπαιδο δηλαδη)


τσ τσ τσ τσ τσ............. Επιπεδο....... Low level alarm εχεις κτυπησει

----------


## Morgan

χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## k_chris

> Low level alarm εχεις κτυπησει


klasikh periptwsh kryfomhxanikou!

synistatai synexh parousia sth gefyra kai apagoreyetai h ka8e sunanastrofh me toys below deck people

epishs kalo 8a htan na efodiasteis kai m ena antirrating certificate

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

χαχαχαχα

ποια γεφυρα ρε Χρησταρα??? ο ανθρωπος βλεπει θαλασσα και τρομαζει...ασε που στα υψη (βαρδιολα) τον πιανει ιλλιγγος!!

Ασε τον εκει κατω στις σεντινες.... και στο μαγαζακι με τον ηλεκτρολογο να κανει καμμια δουλεια

Ρε Chief (engineer εννοειται)Getman  θα βαλω το inert gas ειδοπιησε τον Δευτερο!!!!

----------


## GETMAN03

Τωρα με tripparate.....

----------


## Morgan

εβαλες και avatar την αγκυρα???
κανονικα προπελα επρεπε  :lol:

----------


## k_chris

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## GETMAN03

> εβαλες και avatar την αγκυρα???
> κανονικα προπελα επρεπε  :lol:


Το σκεφτηκα αλλα ταυτοχρονα σκεφτηκα και τα κακοπροαιρετα σχολια σου γι'αυτο αποφασισα την αγκυρουλα. :twisted:

----------


## Morgan

εγω?με εχεις παρεξηγησει! αφου ο γνωριζεις οτι σου χω αδυναμια!!για αλλες καπεταναρες δεν ξερω... 8)

----------


## GETMAN03

> εγω?με εχεις παρεξηγησει! αφου ο γνωριζεις οτι σου χω αδυναμια!!για αλλες καπεταναρες δεν ξερω... 8)



ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Αυτο μου άρεσε πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Morgan

Γιατρεεεεεεε μουυυυυυυυυυ  :lol:

----------


## k_chris

GIA NA MHN YPARXEI PROVLHMA 8A SOU STHLW TO SHMA THS AEN MHXANIWNAS POY EINAI ENA PHDALIO ME 2 PISTONIA MAZI......


 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Morgan

ρε συυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ μονο τα πιστονια!!! (πιστονς πιστονς)
αχχ αυτος ο getman ειναι διακοπες.... :twisted:

----------


## k_chris

ema8e kaneis ean egkri8hke ekeino to nomosxedio gia allagh sth naytikh ekpaideysh?

----------


## Morgan

giati pragma milaς?  :?:  :?:

----------


## k_chris

ekeino pou 8a ekane aspropurgo kai mhxaniwna anwtata naytika instituta kai me 3 xronia 8alassia yphresia kai kati exetaseis 8a evgaines an8upopl/3os mhxanikos 

kai kati alla trela pragmata

----------


## Morgan

δεν το γνωριζω συντροφε, καθολου ομως...ενα τηλεφωνο στην σχολη δεν θα βοηθουσε?

----------


## k_chris

k_chris: kalhmera

limenikos aen: kalhmera

-k: mporw na milhsw me th grammatia ploiarxwn

-L: poy phres?

-k: aen mhxaniwnas den einai ekei?

-L: nai kai ti 8eleis?

-K: na milhsw me th grammatia ploiarxwn 

-L: e  kai ti psaxneis???

-k: kala kalhmera.......  :Sad:  




h parapanw suzhthsh egine prin 3-4 meres gyrw stis 10.30 
opoios 8elei n adokimasei thn tyxh tou dinw to thlefono pv

----------


## Morgan

xaxaxaxaxa
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## triad

> k_chris: kalhmera
> 
> limenikos aen: kalhmera
> 
> -k: mporw na milhsw me th grammatia ploiarxwn
> 
> -L: poy phres?
> 
> -k: aen mhxaniwnas den einai ekei?
> ...



Κ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΑΣ...

----------


## Morgan

'Οσοι ενδιαφέρονται μπορούν να ζητούν πληροφορίες από το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας (ΥΕΝ), Δ/νση Εκπαίδευσης Ναυτικών (ΔΕΚΝ), Νοταρά 92, Πειραιάς   ή από τις ίδιες τις Σχολές. 
Ακολουθεί κατάλογος των ΑΔΣΕΝ που λειτουργούν: Α/Α ΣΧΟΛΗ Π Λ. ΜΗΧ. ΔΙΕΥθΥΝΣΗ-ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ 
1. ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ  - Παραλία Ασπροπύργου, τηλ. 55 74171 
2. ΥΔΡΑΣ  - Ύδρα, τηλ. 0298 / 52 208 
3. ΚΥΜΗΣ  - Κύμη, τηλ. 0222 / 22 602 
4. ΟΙΝΟΥΣΩΝ  - Οινούσες, τηλ. 0272 / 51209 
5.  ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑΣ  - Αργοστόλι, τηλ. 0671 / 28 608 
6. ΧΙΟΥ - Χίος, τηλ. 0271 / 23168 
7. ΧΑΝΙΩΝ  - Βλητές Σούδας, τηλ. 0821 / 89 356 
 8.  ΣΥΡΟΥ  - Σύρος, τηλ. 0281 / 22 488 
 9. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ  -  Ν. Μηχανιώνα, τηλ. 0392 / 31222 
10. ΠΡΕΒΕΖΑΣ  - Πρέβεζα, τηλ. 0682 / 22 095

----------


## k_chris

xerei kaneis tis baseis gia ploiarxous (kanonikh seira) ?

----------


## Morgan

Chris, κοιτα το αλλο θεμα που εχει ποσταρει κατι με μορια/βασεις ο jolly....
σημερα By the way ειδα πρωτοσελιδο, πως εχει σχετικη αναφορα ΚΑΙ με ονοματα οσων πετυχαν σε σχολες ο Ελευθερος Τυπος

----------


## Morgan

> Το θέμα της ποιότητας της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης στη χώρα μας είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον, αφού μέρος της ελλήνικής ναυτιλίας είναι και οι ναυτικοί μας. Επειδή όμως δεν γνωρίζω σχεδόν τίποτα για αυτό, θα ήθελα να μάθω απο όσους έχουν άμεση σχέση. Πιστεύετε οτι η εκπαίδευση είναι αυτή που θα έπρεπε; ανταποκρίνεται στις σύγχρονες ανάγκες του επαγγέλματος (πχ γνώσεις στις νέες τεχνολογίες); Μήπως χρειάζονται ουσιαστικές βελτιώσεις; :?:  Θυμάμαι ένα γνωστό μου που πήγαινε για το δίπλωμα του δεύτερου το 2002 να διαβάζει ''ευστάθεια'' σε ένα βιβλίο παμπάλαιο- κείμενο με ψιλές και δασείες-σημειωμένο και δυσανάγνωστο σε κακό χάλι. Επίσης ο ίδιος άνθρωπος ταξιδεύει 10 χρόνια γνωρίζοντας αγγλικά επιπέδου lower και ισπανικά αυτοδίδακτος. Και το αποκορύφωμα, ενώ τελικά πήρε το χαρτί με τα χίλια βάσανα γιατί του ήταν βουνό η κατανόηση της  ευστάθειας στα tankers, μπάρκαρε πάλι σαν τρίτος γιατί το χαρτί δεν του εξασφάλιζε άμεση προαγωγή. Έπρεπε -λέει- να τον προτείνει ο καπετάνιος του ή κάτι τέτοιο. :?  Για το έρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής  δεν μπορώ να πάρω θέση γιατί έχω την ίδια απορία με τον Morgan και δεν μπορώ να την απαντήσω. :mrgreen:



Χωρίς άλλλο, βελτιώσεις δεν χρειάζονται απλώς αλλά είναι 1000% απαραίτητες.
Αυτό ισχύει τόσο για τις σχολές (ΑΕΝ / ΚΕΣΕΝ) όσον αφορά τον τεχνολογικό εξοπλισμό τους (Ραντάρ/simulators/Πυξίδες κτλ) όσο και για τα ίδια τα βιβλία που διδάσκονται στους μελλοντικούς και τους νύν αξ/κους Ε.Ν. Η αλήθεια είναι πως το 90 + πλέον % δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις σύγχρονες ανάγκες, προκαλεί γέλιο και θλίψη.
Είναι σημαντικό όμως να αλλάξουν και άλλα πράγματα, όπως ας πούμε οι ίδιοι οι καθηγητές. Δεν πρέπει να αρκεί μόνο το δίπλωμα το Πλοιάρχου ή του Α’ Μηχανικού για να μπορείς να διδάξεις (πόσο μάλλον αν το χεις πάρει πριν 10-20 χρόνια). Επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει συνεχής επιμόρφωση στα καινούρια δεδομένα που ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς είναι άπειρα και αυξαάνονται καθημερινά με ταχείς ρυθμούς.
Δεν πρέπει να αρκεί να χεις ένα γνωστο (βύσμα) για να διδάξεις Φυσική, Δίκαιο , Η/Υ. Πρέπει να υπάρχει σύστημα και διαδικασίες.
Δεν πρέπει όμως και οι καθηγητές που ήδη υπάρχουν να χρήζουν από τα υπουργεία μιας άθλιας συμπεριφοράς και μισθού όπως τώρα που ενισχύει την εντύπωση του «Ε’ισαι στο περιθώριο» και «δεν αξίζεις anyway”!!
Πρόβλημα κατ’εμέ είναι και η κηδεμονία από το ΥΕΝ και όχι από το ΥΠΕΘΑ.
Πρόβλημα ειναι οι Λιμενικοί μπαμπούλες.
Πρόβλημα και η κηδεμονία των εφοπλιστών που όμως σε κάποιες σχολές είναι αναγκαία για την επιβίωση τους (που είναι το κράτος???).

*΄Οσον αφορά την διαδικασία της προαγωγής απο Ανθυποπλοίαρχο σε Γραμματικο και μετά σε Πλοίαρχο (και αντίστοιχα για την Μηχανή), αυτή διαφέρει από εταιρεία σε  εταιρεία, πάρα ταύτα είναι σύνηθες, όποιος είναι νεος στο δίπλωμα ή νέος στην εταιρεία να περνάει μια περίοδο ακόμα και γύρω στους 2 μήνες με την προηγούμενη ειδικότητά του (π.χ. τρίτος μηχανικός) ωσότου κριθεί ικανός να αναλάβει τα νέα του καθήκοντα (π.χ. δεύτερος).
Είναι συνηθισμένο και κάποιες φορές λογικό να γίνει ένας «έλεγχος».
Μην ξεχναμε ότι τα μάτια του πλοιοκτήτη στο βαπόρι και ο άμεσος εκπρόσωπος του είναι ο Πλοίαρχος και αυτός κιρνει βάση των συνφερόντων του πλοιοκτήτη και βάση της ασφάλειας του πλοίου.
Τώρα ότι υπάρχει και κακή χρήση αυτών των δικαιωμάτων είναι δεδομένο αλλά αναπόφευκτο.*

----------


## peedne

To pos ginete kapoios kathigitis stis AEN deite to nomo 2638/1998 opou xreiazontai didaktoriko dimosieuseis klp opos sta panepistimia kai sta tei.
Kanenas den mporei na mpei me bisma!!!!
Sigoura xreiazontai allages toso se biblia alla kai se ylikotexniki ypodomi, alla kai se poio tei i aei den xreiazontai allages?? makari na eimastan stin Agglia i tin Souidia i thn Germania ekei na deite sxoles.....

----------


## Morgan

> To pos ginete kapoios kathigitis stis AEN deite to nomo 2638/1998 opou xreiazontai didaktoriko dimosieuseis klp opos sta panepistimia kai sta tei.
> Kanenas den mporei na mpei me bisma!!!!
> Sigoura xreiazontai allages toso se biblia alla kai se ylikotexniki ypodomi, alla kai se poio tei i aei den xreiazontai allages?? makari na eimastan stin Agglia i tin Souidia i thn Germania ekei na deite sxoles.....


το "βύσμα" ή το απλό δίπλωμα του Πλοιάρχου για να διδάξει κάποιος δεν αποτελεί μομφή είναι όμως πρόβλημα. Ούτε φυσικά πως διδάσκουν μόνο βισματίες ή "αχρηστοι"!!

Επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω για τα διδακτορικά καθώς γνωρίζω από φίλους καθηγητές ότι αυτα δεν υπάρχουν ούτε στον Ασπρόπυργο , πόσο μαλλον στις επαρχιακές σχολες (μιλάω φυσικά για την πλειοψηφία των καθηγητών).
¶λλωστε πότε να το πάρει κάποιος το διδακτορικό όταν είναι 26 ετών και διδάσκει ωρομίσθιος στο μάθημα των Η/Υ ή της Μετεωρολογίας, όταν σε σχολές εκτός αθήνας, 5-6 μαθήματα γίνονται από έναν καθηγητή (π.χ. Ν.Τέχνη, ΝΗΟ Α+Β, Ναυτιλία, Μορς- GO κ.ο.κ....), πως να πάρει διαδακτορικό πλοίαρχος που διδάσκει στο ΚΕΣΕΝ , αφού μπήκε εκεί μόλις τελείωσε τα μπαρκα...
Διδακτορικό???? Στις ΑΕΝ και το ΚΕΣΕΝ? μπαάάάάάά - Δυστυχώς αλλά μπαάάάάά΄.
Για το βίσμα μιλάς λες και δεν ξέρεις πως λειτουργούν τα περισσότερα στην ελλάδα.

----------


## Olive

Δε θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή ποιά ακριβώς μαθήματα διδάσκονται στις ΑΕΝ και στο ΚΕΣΕΝ ....Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να χρειάζεται διδακτορικό για να διδάξεις σε μια σχολή -όπως  η ΑΕΝ -ΑΔΣΕΝ πχ-η οποία είναι αδιαβάθμητη , σύμφωνα πάντα με τους υπουργούς εμπορικής ναυτιλίας, παρέχοντας τίτλο σπουδών που δεν είναι ισότιμος με .....τίποτα . Η ισοτιμία με τα ΤΕΙ εκατό χρόνια μετά είναι επαναλαμβάνω ένας εμπαιγμός και τίποτα άλλο . 
  Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι η επιλογή των καλύτερων καθηγητών για τις ναυτικές ακαδημίες θα πρέπει να γίνεται κατά κύριο λόγο μέσα απο μάχιμους ή συνταξιούχους ναυτικούς με πανεπιστημιακές βεβαίως σπουδές , και όχι απο άναυτους διπλωματίες   και "διδάκτορες" που βλέπουν τη θάλασσα μόνο το καλοκαίρι.....Και να γιατί θα πρέπει να δίνονται κίνητρα στους ναυτικούς μας για ουσιαστική επιμόρφωση . Για να είναι σε θέση να διδάξουν τους νεότερους , εμπλουτίζοντας  την πείρα τους με  γνώσεις πανεπιστημιακού και -γιατί όχι-μεταπανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου . Θα πρέπει όμως-επαναλαμβάνω να είναι ως επι το πλείστον ναυτικοί , όπως πχ  οι καθηγητές της Ιατρικής είναι γιατροί και της νομικής δικηγόροι  . Με την εξαίρεση βεβαίως -είναι αυτονόητο-των μη  ναυτικών μαθημάτων όπως  είναι τα Αγγλικά , το ναυτικό δίκαιο κτλ .

----------


## natasa

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται τα πράγματα σηκώνουν πολύ μεγάλες βελτιώσεις. Νομίζω οτι θα έπρεπε οι διδάσκοντες να έχουν διδακτορικά-όσοι βέβαια δεν απαιτείται ως εκ της φύσεως του μαθήματος να είναι ναυτικοί, γιατί απ΄όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει διδακτορικό στο αντικέιμενο του πλοιάρχου. Θα ήταν ένα βήμα προς την αναβάθμιση των σχολών γιατί αυτοί με τη σειρά τους θα πίεζαν το κράτος για εξίσωση με τα ΑΕΙ αφού θα συνέφερε και τους ίδιους. Τώρα σχετικά με το θέμα της προαγωγής, δεν πρόκειται πάντα για δυο-τρείς μήνες- που είναι και λογικό- εγώ μιλάω για ολόκληρο το μπάρκο, ένα χρόνο περίπου. Και το θέμα εν προκειμένω, είναι αν οι σχολές βγάζουν υπολοιάρχους ή πρώτους που είναι σε θέση ν' αυταποκριθούν σχετικά άμεσα στα καθήκοντά τους. Γιατί αν η ακπάιδευση γίνεται πλημελώς και οι ανθρωποι προσπαθούν να μάθουν τη δουλειά στην πράξη, τόσο καθυστερούν οι προαγωγές και αυτό είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για την παραπέρα εξέληξή τους. Και για να γίνω πιό σαφής, αν κάποιος θέλει δυο χρόνια αφού πάρει το χαρτί, για να γίνει υποπλοίαρχος, είναι αμφίβολο αν θα πάει για πρώτος. :mrgreen:

----------


## Morgan

> Τώρα σχετικά με το θέμα της προαγωγής, δεν πρόκειται πάντα για δυο-τρείς μήνες- που είναι και λογικό- εγώ μιλάω για ολόκληρο το μπάρκο, ένα χρόνο περίπου.


και αυτό εξαρτάρται από την πολιτική της εταιρείας και γίνεται.
είναι συχνό φαινόμενο, επίσης.
υ.γ. ένα χρόνο μπάρκο? πολύ βρε παιδί μου....6-8 μήνες είναι πιο φυσιολογικό.
χαρακτηριστικά κάποιες εταιρείες εφαρμόζουν το 6 μέσα 3 έξω.





> Και το θέμα εν προκειμένω, είναι αν οι σχολές βγάζουν υπολοιάρχους ή πρώτους που είναι σε θέση ν' αυταποκριθούν σχετικά άμεσα στα καθήκοντά τους.


Δεν θεωρώ οτι το αν θα  γίνει κάποιος πρώτος ή δεύτερος αμέσως μετά το πέρας του κύκλου στο ΚΕΣΕΝ , είναι θέμα μόνο του ΚΕΣΕΝ αλλά και του ίδιιυ του ναυτικού και της δικής του σχέσης / απόδοσης κ.α. με την εταιρεία. Μεγάλη κουβέντα βέβαια αυτό και έτσι απαντάω ποιος είναι ο κανόνας.
ο Κανόνας λεει οτι μόλις βγεις απο την σχολη (ΑΕΝ) ή το κεσεν , λογικά δεν έισαι 1000% ετοιμος να αναλαβεις ακομα και αν διαθετεις τα τυπικα προσοντα.
Αυτο βεβαια συμβαινει ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ τις σχολες. η΄μηπως δεν ειναι ετσι???
Σκεχου δασκαλους, οικονομολογους, αρχιτεκτονες , Πολυτεχνειου (που ειδικα αυτοι που ξερω δουλευουν χρονια ως εκπαιδευομενοι μετα την σχολη), Δικηγορους κτλ.
ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ για τους βαθμους του ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΥ και του ΠΡΩΤΟΥ (και πλοιαρχου Β + Α) απαιτουνται πολυ σημαντικες γνωσεις (πχ ευσταθειας,μετεωρολογιας κτλ) εμπειρια που αποκταται σιγα σιγα, και αλλα διαφορα στοιχεια που δεν δινονται στις σχολες.




> Γιατί αν η ακπάιδευση γίνεται πλημελώς και οι ανθρωποι προσπαθούν να μάθουν τη δουλειά στην πράξη, τόσο καθυστερούν οι προαγωγές και αυτό είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για την παραπέρα εξέληξή τους.


ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ




> Και για να γίνω πιό σαφής, αν κάποιος θέλει δυο χρόνια αφού πάρει το χαρτί, για να γίνει υποπλοίαρχος, είναι αμφίβολο αν θα πάει για πρώτος. :mrgreen:


εδώ δεν συμφωνω.
ειναι στο χερι του ναυτικου, να τον εμπιστευτουν και απο εκει που τον εχουν για 2 χρονια (λεμε τωρα) προσθετης εκπαιδευσης, να τους αναγκασει να ανακαλεσουν και να του δωσουν αμεσως την προαγωγη.

παιδια υπαρχουν και αξ/κοι που δεν ξερουν την δουλεια τους.
δεν ειναι ολοι ικανοι.

----------


## natasa

Ευχαριστώ Morgan ήσουν πολύ σαφής και μου έλυσες πολλές απορίες. 
*Πράγματι το μπάρκο ήταν ένα χρόνο(και σχεδόν όλα τα μπάρκα ήταν τόσο) αλλά μάλλον απο επιλογή του ίδιου γιατί νομίζω η εταιρία εφάρμοζε επτάμηνο. 
Το θέμα του πόσο έτοιμος αισθάνεται κανείς ν' αναλάβει την ευθύνη μιας ανώτερης θέσης θεωρώ οτι είναι το πολύ σημαντικό. Υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν πάνε για το χαρτί αν δεν είναι σίγουροι οτι μπορούν μετά ν' ανταπορκιθούν στις απαιτήσεις της δουλειάς και αυτό είναι προς τιμή τους.
Κι επειδή σίγουρα υπάρχουν ικανότατοι αξιωματικοί που μπορούν να επιβλήθούν με την αξία τους, ήθελα απλά να ξέρω αν οι σχολές-το κράτος στην ουσία- τους παρέχει την εκπαίδευση που πρέπει για να εξεληχθούν επαγγελματικά.

----------


## Morgan

> Ευχαριστώ Morgan ήσουν πολύ σαφής και μου έλυσες πολλές απορίες. 
> *Πράγματι το μπάρκο ήταν ένα χρόνο(και σχεδόν όλα τα μπάρκα ήταν τόσο) αλλά μάλλον απο επιλογή του ίδιου γιατί νομίζω η εταιρία εφάρμοζε επτάμηνο. 
> Το θέμα του πόσο έτοιμος αισθάνεται κανείς ν' αναλάβει την ευθύνη μιας ανώτερης θέσης θεωρώ οτι είναι το πολύ σημαντικό. Υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν πάνε για το χαρτί αν δεν είναι σίγουροι οτι μπορούν μετά ν' ανταπορκιθούν στις απαιτήσεις της δουλειάς και αυτό είναι προς τιμή τους.
> Κι επειδή σίγουρα υπάρχουν ικανότατοι αξιωματικοί που μπορούν να επιβλήθούν με την αξία τους, ήθελα απλά να ξέρω αν οι σχολές-το κράτος στην ουσία- τους παρέχει την εκπαίδευση που πρέπει για να εξεληχθούν επαγγελματικά.


Νατάσα καλησπέρα!
Η εταιρεία εφάρμοζε 7μηνο , άρα μάλλον μιλάμε για φορτηγά.
Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου.
Ακόμα μια παράμετρος είναι ομως πόσο έτοιμος , θεωρεί η εταιρία ότι είσαι! και αυτό δυστυχώς πολλές εταιρείες θέλουν να το διαπιστώνουν με "δοκιμαστικά μπάρκα".Αυτοι εχουν και το μαχαιρι και το πεπονι.

Η απαντηση στο ερωτημα, κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι απλη : ΟΧΙ
πάντως αυτό συμβαινει παντού (δεν το λεω σαν διακαιολογια, αλλα απλα επισημαινω το τι ισχυει και πρεπει να διορθωθει).

----------


## falenitsa

παιδια εγω δεν ειμαι ναυτικος ειμαι γυναικα ναυτικου και αν δε σας πειραζει θα πω και γω τη γνωμη μου.ξερω παρα πολλους φιλους του αγοριου μου που προσπαθουν ακομα να τελειωσουν την ποιαρχων και δε μπορουν γιατι φυσικα δε διαβαζουν.μη πιστευετε ομως οτι αυτοι θα εχουν μελλον στη θαλασσα!οι περισσοτεροι πηγαν για τα λεφτα μιας και το υπουργειο εχει φροντισει καλα να προβαλλει το χρημα ως σοβαρο κινητρο.για να μεινει καποιος στη θαλασσα πρεπει νομιζω να την αγαπαει και ναναι γεννημενος γιαυτην.εδω δυσκολευονται οσοι εχουν γνωσεις νομιζετε οτι θα επιβιωσουν οι ασχετοι?βεβαια εγω ξερω μερικα παραδειγματα ανθρωπων που επιβιωνουν αλλα ειναι οι βισματιες η χιωτες.παντως επειδη πηγα προσφατως για πρωτη φορα με το δικο μου στο καραβι να ξερετε οτι τωρα ανησυχω περσσοτερο!αλλο να το ζεις και αλλο να στο λενε!λιγοι αντεχουν αυτη τη ζωη ουρανος και θαλασσα!και αν εχεις καλο κοσμο παλι καλα αλλα αν πεσεις σε μαλακες αστα το εφταμηνο με το ζορι βγαινει!

----------


## Sirius

Ego tha sou po ena BRAVO pou eisai ginaika naytikou kai pou den epirease i doulia tou antra sou (kai elpizo na mn se epireasei pote!) nomizo oti einai poli diskolo gia mia ginaika na perimenei ton antra tis tosous mines na epistrepsei, poso mallon otan den einai apo mia klassiki nautiki perioxi p.x Xios, Andros ktl. poses ginaikes otan akoune oti ena paidi pou tous aresei einai nautikos kai allazoune dromo?prokataleipsi? sigoura polles kai den tis adiko! alla kamia doulia den einai ntropi kai den prepei na einai auto kritirio epilogis sintrofou. Kai mias kai ta exeis dei apo konta ta pragmata afou ton episkeftikes se ploio, eisai kai esi mia mikri kapetanissa  :Wink:

----------


## falenitsa

ειμαι μαζι του 4 ολοκληρα χρονια και μαλιστα ξεκινησαμε οταν ημασταν και οι 2 στα 18 μολις ειχε μπει στη σχολη.δε σου κρυβω οτι εχω περασει πολλες φασεις μεχρι τωρα:τσακωμους και ιστοριες.ηταν πολλες οι στιγμες που αναρωτηθηκα και ποιο θα ειναι το αυριο μαζι του μια ζωη αυτος θα φευγει και γω τι θα κανω?κατεληξα ομως στο εξης:αν αγαπας καποιον και το αξιζει πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη!ξερεις πως σε ποιον λεω οτι εχω τοσα χρονια σχεση με ναυτικο μου λεει χωρισε οσο ειναι νωρις!ακομα και ο ιδιος ο πατερας μου μου ειπε να σκεφτω καλα πριν συνεχισω!προς το παρον δουλευω αλλα μετα την επισκεψη μου στο καραβι νομιζω πως αν θελησει τα παραταω και τον ακολουθω εστω μεχρι να κανουμε οικογενεια και ερθει το πρωτο παιδι.και σε πληροφορω οτι ισως τελικα εγω να ειμαι πιο ευτυχισμενη απο αλλες που ειναι με στεριανους.εχω μια υπεροχη σχεση με τους γονεις του και οσο λειπει πηγαινω αρκετα συχνα.ασε που ειναι τοσο κατασταλαγμενος σαν ανθρωπος που ξερει τι θελει και αναγνωριζει το πως περναω μονη μου οπως και γω φυσικα!

----------


## Michael

> ξερω παρα πολλους φιλους του αγοριου μου που προσπαθουν ακομα να τελειωσουν την ποιαρχων και δε μπορουν γιατι φυσικα δε διαβαζουν.


Εξ όσων γνωρίζω αν κάποιος χρωστά περισσότερα από τρια μαθήματα στις ΑΕΝ χάνει την χρονιά και αν επαναληφθεί κάποια στιγμή αποβάλλεται και από την σχολή. Συνεπώς κάποιος δεν μπορεί να καθυστερύσει πάρα πολύ. όταν λες "_προσπαθουν ακομα να τελειωσουν_" πόσο ακόμα εννοείς; Και αν επιτρέπεται, για ποιά σχολή μιλάμε;




> μη πιστευετε ομως οτι αυτοι θα εχουν μελλον στη θαλασσα!οι περισσοτεροι πηγαν για τα λεφτα μιας και το υπουργειο εχει φροντισει καλα να προβαλλει το χρημα ως σοβαρο κινητρο.για να μεινει καποιος στη θαλασσα πρεπει νομιζω να την αγαπαει και ναναι γεννημενος γιαυτην.εδω δυσκολευονται οσοι εχουν γνωσεις νομιζετε οτι θα επιβιωσουν οι ασχετοι?βεβαια εγω ξερω μερικα παραδειγματα ανθρωπων που επιβιωνουν αλλα ειναι οι βισματιες η χιωτες.


Για να επιβιώσει κανείς πρέπει να αγαπά το επάγγελμα και τον τρόπο ζωής που τον συνοδεύει και να έχει υπευθηνότητα, γνώσεις, ικανότητα και ενδιαφέρον για την συνεχή αναβάθμισή τους. Αν πραγματικά τα έχει επιβιώνει και εξελίσσεται. 
Τώρα όσον αφορά τους Χιώτες, νομίζω ότι είσαι λίγο υπερβολική. Σίγουρα πάντοτε θα υπάρχει μια εύνοια για κάποιον που είναι από τον ίδιο τόπο ή την ίδια σχολή ή που τέλος πάντων έχει κάποιο κοινό σημείο. Όμως τα βασικά κριτήρια για να προσληφθεί και να εξελιχθεί κάποιος είναι κατά πόσο είναι αποτελεσματικός σε αυτό που του ζητείται να φέρει εις πέρα.




> παντως επειδη πηγα προσφατως για πρωτη φορα με το δικο μου στο καραβι να ξερετε οτι τωρα ανησυχω περσσοτερο!αλλο να το ζεις και αλλο να στο λενε!λιγοι αντεχουν αυτη τη ζωη ουρανος και θαλασσα!και αν εχεις καλο κοσμο παλι καλα αλλα αν πεσεις σε [....] αστα το εφταμηνο με το ζορι βγαινει!


Αυτό είναι μια αλήθεια! Το ναυτικό επάγγελμα είναι από τα πιο αντίξοα και τα πιο φθοροποιά. Για αυτό και θα έπρεπε να υπήρχαν περισσότερες παροχές και κίνητρα και γενικότερα η συμπεριφορά της κοινωνίας και του κράτους προς τους ναυτικούς να είναι η αρμόζουσα. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν είναι.

Υ.Γ.
(Αν θες μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς και πιο κόσμιες εκφράσεις που μπορούν να περιγράφουν το ίδιο νόημα...)

----------


## Michael

> ειμαι μαζι του 4 ολοκληρα χρονια και μαλιστα ξεκινησαμε οταν ημασταν και οι 2 στα 18 μολις ειχε μπει στη σχολη.δε σου κρυβω οτι εχω περασει πολλες φασεις μεχρι τωρα:τσακωμους και ιστοριες.ηταν πολλες οι στιγμες που αναρωτηθηκα και ποιο θα ειναι το αυριο μαζι του μια ζωη αυτος θα φευγει και γω τι θα κανω?κατεληξα ομως στο εξης:αν αγαπας καποιον και το αξιζει πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη!ξερεις πως σε ποιον λεω οτι εχω τοσα χρονια σχεση με ναυτικο μου λεει χωρισε οσο ειναι νωρις!ακομα και ο ιδιος ο πατερας μου μου ειπε να σκεφτω καλα πριν συνεχισω!προς το παρον δουλευω αλλα μετα την επισκεψη μου στο καραβι νομιζω πως αν θελησει τα παραταω και τον ακολουθω εστω μεχρι να κανουμε οικογενεια και ερθει το πρωτο παιδι.και σε πληροφορω οτι ισως τελικα εγω να ειμαι πιο ευτυχισμενη απο αλλες που ειναι με στεριανους.εχω μια υπεροχη σχεση με τους γονεις του και οσο λειπει πηγαινω αρκετα συχνα.ασε που ειναι τοσο κατασταλαγμενος σαν ανθρωπος που ξερει τι θελει και αναγνωριζει το πως περναω μονη μου οπως και γω φυσικα!


Εύγε!!!
Να ξέρεις ότι πολλές κακοήθειες εκφράζονται και από φθόνο ή ζήλεια προς το ναυτικό επάγγελμα.

----------


## Morgan

διευκρινηση

Τα μαθηματα αποτελουν εμποδιο για να πας σε επομενη "ταξη" μεχρι και το δευτερο ετος.
Μολις τελειωσεις τα 2 πρωτα ετη, δεν εχει σημασια ποσα χρωστας.


υ.γ.1 και στην κεφαλονια που εκανα σχολη 2 χρονια οι νησιωτες ειχαν στα ωπα ωπα τους σμπατριωτες τους.
οι γενικευσεις δεν βγαζουν πουθενα. αλλωστε και ο πρωτος μου γραμματικος που ηταν χιωτης με ζορισε ενω αντιστροφα πλοιαρχοι που εχω συναντησει (επισης χιωτες) ήταν μια χαρα.
υ.γ.2 στις ΑΔΣΕΝ  υπηρχαν κοπριτες οπως υπηρχαν και πολλα καλα μυαλα. Οπως παντου.

----------


## Michael

> στις ΑΔΣΕΝ υπηρχαν κοπριτες οπως υπηρχαν και πολλα καλα μυαλα. Οπως παντου.


Όντως. Τί κάνουμε όμως για να κρατήσουμε τους δεύτερους...;

----------


## Morgan

τι κανουμε λοιπον για να μεινουν οι "καλοι"....?
αν εξετασουμε τις περιπτωσεις ειδικα, μπορουμε να πουμε πως αυτο ειναι αποκλειστικα εξαρτομενο απο την εταιρεια που θα επιλεξουν στην αρχη της καριερας τους. Αν ειναι αξιοπιστη κτλ κτλ , πιθανοτατα να μεινουν στον χωρο. Αν οχι, τοτε του δινεται μια αφορμη για να την κανουν για αλλες πολιτειες.

Αν εξετασουμε τις περιπτωσεις γενικα, και "καλοι" και "κοπριτες" την κανουν με ελαφρα πηδηματακια......και για να τους κρατησεις στην ουσια δεν γινονται κινησεις απο αυτους που πρεπει. Δηλ, Κρατος (κυριως) και πλοιοκτητες (λιγοτερο).

μην ξεχναμε πως αναφερομαστε σε αξ/κους

----------


## Michael

Όπως τα λες...
Ειδικά για τους σπουδαστές των ΑΕΝ θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν χρηματικά έπαθλα, υποτροφίες για περαιτέρω σπουδές και μετεκπαιδεύσεις, καλύτερες αποδοχές κ.τ.ο. Και το κυριότερο δημόσια αναγνώριση και ενθάρυνση.
Βέβαια κατα καιρούς υπάρχουν κάποιες κινήσεις, αλλά συνήθως είναι ευκαιριακές και ασυντόνιστες. 
Τί θα κάνει π.χ. κάποιος που μπαίνει με βαθμό λίαν καλώς και βγαίνει αριστούχος από καλή σχολή και καταλήγει να μπαρκάρει τέλη Γενάρη και πέραν από τον λιμενοφύλακα που του έδωσε το πτυχίο να μην έχει ακούσει ούτε ένα αλλό μπράβο ή να μην έχει ούτε μια άλλη ηθική ή υλική επιβράβευση; Και όταν τελικά μπαρκάρει να έχει να αντιμετωπίσει τον κάθε τυχόντα κομπλεξικό που επιμένει σε λάθος απόψεις και θέματα που αφορούν την εργασία του και θέματα που άπτονται ακόμα και της ασφάλειας του πλοίου, του φορτίου και των επιβαινόντων. Να επιμένει σε θέματα που ξεκάθαρα και τεκμηριωμένα έχει λάθος. Να επιμένει ακόμα και στο πως θα γράψεις στα αγγλικά την στιγμή που εσύ έχεις Proficiecy και διαβάζεις το ναυλοσύμφωνο και τους όρους της φορτωτικής για να περνά η ώρα σου και αυτός τα αγγλικά τώρα τα ανακαλύπτει... 
Αν δεν τύχεις και σε σωστούς ανθρώπους, που θα σε εκτιμήσουν (γιατί έχουν τις γνώσεις και την διάθεση που τους το επιτρέπει) και θα στο δείξουν όταν πρέπει, τότε μάλλον θα αναγκαστείς να φύγεις όχι με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια, αλλά με σάλτο λάργκο, όσο και αν σου αρέσει η θάλασσα, όσο και αν αγαπάς το ναυτικό επάγγελμα, διότι κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να βρεθείς και υπόλογος εκεί που δεν φταις....

----------


## Morgan

http://www.yen.gr/yen.chtm?prnbr=29473

ΟΛΑ ΕΔΩ

----------


## Sirius

2006 2005

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ(ΘΗΛΕΙΣ) ΕΙΔ.ΚΑΤΗΓ 10561 8220 
ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ(ΘΗΛΕΙΣ) ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ 10470 10856
ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ (ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ) 10457 10171
ΠOIMANTIKHΣ & ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗΣ ΘΕΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗΣ 10433 10050
ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ(ΘΗΛΕΙΣ) ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ 10034 8176
ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ(ΘΗΛΕΙΣ) ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ 9857 9136
ΤΜΗΜΑ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΥΡΑΓΩΝ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ 9752 7893
ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ 9494 4016
ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ 8987 5412
ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΔ.ΚΑΤΗΓ 8866 5304


*ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΒΑΣΕΙΣ..ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΩΝ ΑΛΛΑ* *ΑΦΟΥ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΥΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΤΕΣ!!! Ε??? ΣΥΜΦΩΝΕΙΤΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ?!?!?!* 

*ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ..ΖΗΤΩΩΩΩΩ!! ( ΤΡΙΣ)*

*Υ.Γ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΚΕΝΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!!!* :Cool:

----------


## Morgan

αυτα τα μορια σε τι Μεσο Ορο αντιστοιχουν????

----------


## Sirius

> αυτα τα μορια σε τι Μεσο Ορο αντιστοιχουν????


Αν ειναι 8500 περιπου στο 8.5!! Καλα παμε ανεβαινει η ομαδα... :Confused:

----------


## Michael

> Αν ειναι 8500 περιπου στο 8.5!! Καλα παμε ανεβαινει η ομαδα...


 Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά φέτος δεν θα μπεί κανείς στις ΑΕΝ; (!)

----------


## Sirius

> Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά φέτος δεν θα μπεί κανείς στις ΑΕΝ; (!)


 
Μπα..για τις ΑΕΝ ειναι εξαιρεση αυτο που λεγανε για το 10!  :Cool:

----------


## Michael

> Μπα..για τις ΑΕΝ ειναι εξαιρεση αυτο που λεγανε για το 10!


 Α, είπα κι εγώ... 
Δηλαδή προνομιούχες οι ΑΕΝ στον κατιμά...
Είχα κάποτε ένα όνειρο για την των Ελλήνων Ναυτιλία. Δυστυχώς όσο περνα ο καιρός το βλέπω όλο και περισσότερο να απομακρύνεται...

----------


## Morgan

αμα το βλεπεις τωρα....την πατησαμε!
αγαπητε Μιχαλη , δυστυχως αλλο το οραμα το δικο σου/μου, αλλο των κυβερνησεων, αλλο των εφοπλιστων ....η ουσια βεβαια ειναι μια, και ο μπακλαβας γωνια (high-φιλοσοφια)

----------


## Michael

Δυστυχώς..! Αλλά να, πως να το κάνουμε όταν βάζεις το κουτάλι στην γωνία του μπακλαβά καμμία φορά λές γιατί το ταψί να μην είχε περισσότερες γωνίες να χορτάσουν όλοι. Ίσως να ήταν λίγο πιο δύσκολο στην αρχή να φτιάξουμε ένα τέτοιο πολυγωνικό ταψί, αλλά στην συνέχεια θα ήταν περισσότεροι χορτάτοι. Τέλος πάντων, η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία (αλήθεια, γιατί πρέπει "πάντα" να "πεθαίνει" και αυτή; ).

----------


## Morgan

σορρυ για την καθυστερημενη απαντηση αλλα υποχρεωσεις με κρατησαν εκτος ελλαδος (μα ποιος ειμαι τελικα, ο εισαγωμενος ειμαι??).

η ελπιδα πεθαινει ανεξαρτητου αποτελεσματος. Ο κοσμος φυσικα εχει στην φυση του να "γενναει" αυτο το συναισθημα.

εγω θα κλεισω μονο με την ευχη, οσοι και οσες μπουν φετος να αποδειχθουν καλυτεροι απο τους προκατοχους τους και τουλαχιστον οι περισσοτεροι να ακολουθησουν το επαγγελμα γενικα (οχι απαραιτητα στα βαπορια).

----------


## Michael

Μακάρι! Εξάλλου στο χέρι του καθενός είναι να ορίζει την τύχη του.  Όποιανού του αρέσει κάτι και προσπαθεί γι' αυτό, στο τέλος τα καταφέρνει. Αρκεί βέβαια να προσπαθεί και να μην είναι αδιάφορος. Για να δούμε.

----------


## Nh04

13.100 Μορια στο 5ο 
11.200 Μόρια στο 4ο 

Αυτά ήταν τα μόρια που έβγαλα παιδιά.
Μπένω πλοιάρχων και είμαι πάνω απο την βάση 2200+ μόρια...
Με Απολυτριο γύρω στο 15.

Επίσης υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές κενές θέσεις και άκουσα πως θα πάρουν άτομα κάτω απο την βάση με κρητήριο τον βαθμό λυκείου.

----------


## Morgan

ΕΓΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΦΘΟΥΝ.......
ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ............

----------


## Michael

> 13.100 Μορια στο 5ο 
> 11.200 Μόρια στο 4ο 
> 
> Αυτά ήταν τα μόρια που έβγαλα παιδιά.
> Μπένω πλοιάρχων και είμαι πάνω απο την βάση 2200+ μόρια...
> Με Απολυτριο γύρω στο 15.
> 
> Επίσης υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές κενές θέσεις και άκουσα πως θα πάρουν άτομα κάτω απο την βάση με κρητήριο τον βαθμό λυκείου.


Συγχαρητήρια Nh04 ! Σου εύχομαι καλή σταδιοδρομία. Να ξέρεις ότι επέλεξες ένα κλάδο από τον οποίον μπορείς να κερδίσεις πολλά και αν επειδείξεις το ανάλογο ενδιαφέρον, μεράκι και κόπο να αποκομίσεις αρκετά. Βέβαια εμείς οι πιό παλιοί μπορεί να "γρινιάζουμε" και λίγο, αλλά πρέπει να γίνει και αυτό για άλλους λόγους, εσύ μην δίνεις πολύ σημασία, να ξέρεις ότι όποιος προσπαθεί και κοπιάζει προχωράει.
Αλήθεια, πως επέλεξες την σχολή; ΄Τυχαία ή είχες κάποια σχέση με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα;

----------


## Nh04

Eυχαριστώ πολύ για τα λόγια σου και τις συμβουλές σου.

Ο πατέρας μου είναι λιμενάρχης σε Λημενικό τμήμα στην περιοχή που μένω , μου το πρότινε , το έψαξα , μου άρεσε και το επέλεξα!

----------


## Morgan

> Αλήθεια, πως επέλεξες την σχολή; ΄Τυχαία ή είχες κάποια σχέση με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα;


αυτο ειναι καλο ερωτημα για ολους μας !!!!!!!

----------


## Georgios

ΧΑΙΡΕ

ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΗ.
Η ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΠΕΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΟΠΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΕΣ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΙΝΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ.

ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ.

----------


## Morgan

σε πoιον μιλας Georgios?

αν σε ενδιαφερει μπορεις να αναλυσεις λιγο την β' παραγραφο σου?

----------


## Georgios

ΗΙ MORGAN

ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΟΣΟ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΑΙΜΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ Ε.Ν ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΤΟΥΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΖΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΚΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ. ΝΑ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΣΤΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ.
ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΟΘΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΕΣ.

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## Morgan

> ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΗ.


???????????

----------


## Nh04

Μάλλον μιλάει για εμένα!

Αν λες για εμένα κάνεις λάθος , δεν είμαι στα βαπόρια συνεχώς αλλά έχω δουλέψει και 2 εβδομάδες σε πλοίο!

----------


## vagkitsios

καλησπερα σε ολους
ειμαι καινουριος και εχω ενθουσιαστει με το φορουμ κριμα που δε το ειχα βρει νωριτερα 

και μενα με αποσχολει το θεμα διοτι ειμαι νεος και προσπαθω να δω τι γινεται τελικα στο ναυτικο επαγγελμα 
εχω μικρη ναυτικη εμπειρια αλλα εχω περασει απο ολα τα ψυχολογικα σταδια(απο υπερηφανια ως πληρη απογοητευση)
νομιζω οτι το θεμα ειναι πιο συνθετο 
οι σχολες εχουν αφεθει στη μοιρα τους
δυστυχωσ οι εταιριες δεν εχουν καταλαβει οτι ενας νεος ή οχι  με διεξοδους ειναι πιο χρησιμος απο εναν εγκλωβισμενο 
το μονο που κανουν ειναι να υποβαθμιζουν στην ουσια τισ σχολες

αυτα για αρχη 

ευχαριστω

----------


## Michael

> ΧΑΙΡΕ
> 
> ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΗ.


Καλωσόρισες Γιώργο στο φόρουμ. Κατ' αρχήν αποσαφήνισε σε ποιόν απευθύνεσαι για να είναι πιο εύκολη η συζήτηση. Αν πάντως απευθύνεσαι στο προσωπό μου, αν και αυτό τον καιρό δεν είμαι πάνω στα βαπόρια παρ' όλα αυτά είμαι σε αυτά. Αλλά νομίζω πως μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει η ουσία των λεγομένων του καθενός και όχι τόσο οι συνθήκες υπό τις οποίες εκφράζει τις απόψεις τους (τουλάχιστον σε πρώτη φάση). Συνεπώς αν θες, γίνε πιο συγκεκριμένος σε αυτό που προπαθείς να πεις για να μπορέσουμε να ανταλάξουμε τις απόψεις μας.



> Η ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΠΕΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΟΠΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΕΣ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΙΝΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ.


Σε ποιές μεταβολές αναφέρεσαι; Το πρόσφατο νομοσχέδιο, τις ενέργειες ως προς τον εξοπλισμό των σχολών, κάτι άλλο;
Επίσης, αν επιτρέπεται, είσαι σπουδαστής σε ΑΕΝ;

----------


## Michael

> καλησπερα σε ολους
> ειμαι καινουριος και εχω ενθουσιαστει με το φορουμ κριμα που δε το ειχα βρει νωριτερα 
> 
> και μενα με αποσχολει το θεμα διοτι ειμαι νεος και προσπαθω να δω τι γινεται τελικα στο ναυτικο επαγγελμα 
> εχω μικρη ναυτικη εμπειρια αλλα εχω περασει απο ολα τα ψυχολογικα σταδια(απο υπερηφανια ως πληρη απογοητευση)
> νομιζω οτι το θεμα ειναι πιο συνθετο 
> οι σχολες εχουν αφεθει στη μοιρα τους
> δυστυχωσ οι εταιριες δεν εχουν καταλαβει οτι ενας νεος ή οχι με διεξοδους ειναι πιο χρησιμος απο εναν εγκλωβισμενο 
> το μονο που κανουν ειναι να υποβαθμιζουν στην ουσια τισ σχολες


Δυστυχώς πολλά είναι αυτά που δεν έχουν καταλάβει πολλοί... Οι συνθήκες όμως αλλάζουν δραματικά τον τελευταίο καιρό και όποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν στο τέλος θα χάσουν.

----------


## Stella

Ανησυχία για το παρόν και το μέλλον της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης

ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΟΝΗ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ εκφράζουν κύκλοι της ελληνικής εφοπλιστικής κοινότητα για το μέλλον της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης στη χώρα μας με αφορμή και τα πρόσφατα αποτελέσματα εισαγωγής στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας φέτος στις ΑΕΝ εισήχθησαν στις σχολές 728 σπουδαστές, ενώ ο αρχικός στόχος ήταν οι 1.300 σπουδαστές. Ταυτόχρονα είναι ένα ερώτημα πόσοι τελικά θα παρακολουθήσουν τα μαθήματα. Επίσης θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι το 2005 οι εισακτέοι στις ΑΕΝ είχαν ανέλθει στους 1.294. 

Ο καπετάν Παναγιώτης Τσάκος (αριστερά) διαπιστώνει ότι το σύστημα πρόσβασης στις ΑΕΝ αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα, ενώ ο πρόεδρος της ΕΕΕ. Νίκος Ευθυμίου (δεξιά), τονίζει ότι η συνέχιση της ναυτικής τεχνογνωσίας, μέσω δημιουργίας ικανών αξιωματικών πρέπει να είναι στόχος κάθε ναυτιλιακού κράτους που επιθυμεί να διατηρήσει την ισχύ του στο διεθνές σύστημα των θαλασσίων μεταφορών. 
Χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι και παλαιότερα δεν υπήρχαν κάποια «δίσεκτα» χρόνια σε ό,τι αφορά τον αριθμό των σπουδαστών που είχαν εισαχθεί στις ΑΕΝ (π.χ. το 2001 ήταν μόλις 786, ενώ την επόμενη χρόνια έγιναν δεκτοί 1.831) η ελληνική ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα κρούει τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου για την πορεία και το μέλλον της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης.

Η ύπαρξη πολλών και καλά εκπαιδευμένων πλοιάρχων και μηχανικών είναι βασική προϋπόθεση της μελλοντικής ύπαρξης της ελληνόκτητης ναυτιλίας, καθώς εξασφαλίζει τη συνέχιση της τεχνογνωσίας. Επίσης η μη ύπαρξη αρκετών και ικανών αξιωματικών εμπορικού ναυτικού αναιρεί και την προοπτική ενίσχυσης του ελληνικού νηολογίου.

Ειδικά σε ό,τι αφορά τη φετινή χρονιά σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα διαπιστώνεται στις περιφερειακές ΑΕΝ στις οποίες εισάγονται πολύ λιγότεροι σπουδαστές. Οι πρώτες εκτιμήσεις σε ότι αφορά την φετινή χρονιά αναφέρουν ότι το νέο σύστημα εισαγωγής στις Ανώτατες Σχολές που προβλέπει ως «βάση το 10» έπαιξε ως ένα βαθμό το ρόλο του.

Από την άλλη όμως το σύστημα θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίζει τη δυνατότητα, σε όποιον το επιθυμεί διακαώς, να μπορεί να εισαχθεί στις σχολές ανεξαρτήτως ίσως του βαθμού καθώς η αγάπη για το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα είναι μία από τις βασικές προϋποθέσεις επιτυχούς καριέρας. Οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές δεν ζητούν την κατάργηση του συστήματος αυτού σε ό,τι αφορά τις ΑΕΝ. ¶λλωστε είναι οι πρώτοι που έχουν επισημάνει ότι θέλουν στις σχολές μαθητές υψηλού επιπέδου, και θεωρούν ως αρνητικό στοιχείο το γεγονός ότι οι ΑΕΝ είναι τελευταίες στις προτιμήσεις των μαθητών

Το σύστημα κάπου πάσχει διαπιστώνει ο καπετάν Παναγιώτης Τσάκος και υποστηρίζει ότι ο νέος που αγαπά τη θάλασσα και θέλει να γίνει αξιωματικός του εμπορικού ναυτικού δεν θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα στην πρόσβασή του στις σχολές. Η πολιτεία, συμπληρώνει θα πρέπει να δει πολύ προσεκτικά το μέλλον της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης, η οποία είναι συνυφασμένη με το μέλλον της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας.

Οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές πρώτοι στις ναυπηγήσεις σε σύγχρονα πλοία τα τελευταία χρόνια θεωρούν τους Έλληνες πλοιάρχους και μηχανικούς ως κατά τεκμήριο τους καλύτερους. Μόνο σε αυτούς μπορούν να εμπιστευθούν πλοία αξίας 100 εκατ. ευρώ και 250 εκατ. ευρώ τονίζουν ναυτιλιακού κύκλοι. 

Για το λόγο αυτό τάσσονται υπέρ της ενίσχυσης και αναβάθμισης της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης υπέρ της προσέλκυσης των καλύτερων στις Ακαδημίες του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. Ωστόσο την ίδια στιγμή διαπιστώνουν ότι οι σχολές μαραζώνουν, το επίπεδο σπουδών δεν αναβαθμίζεται, οι καθηγητές δεν επαρκούν κ.λπ.

Στην ανάγκη ενίσχυσης της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης αναφέρθηκε πρόσφατα και ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, Νίκος Ευθυμίου, σημειώνοντας ότι «η συνέχιση της ναυτικής τεχνογνωσίας, μέσω δημιουργίας ικανών αξιωματικών πρέπει να είναι στόχος κάθε ναυτιλιακού κράτους που επιθυμεί να διατηρήσει την ισχύ του στο διεθνές σύστημα των θαλασσίων μεταφορών». Είναι αναγκαίο, κατέληξε ο κ. Ευθυμίου, να ληφθούν άμεσα μέτρα για την αλλαγή του αρνητικού κλίματος, τόσο μέσω κινήτρων προκειμένου περισσότεροι νέοι να επιλέγουν τη ναυτική σταδιοδρομία, ιδιαιτέρως προσοδοφόρα άλλωστε, όσο και με τη βελτίωση του συστήματος ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αναγκαία είναι και η λήψη μέτρων που θα συμβάλουν στην οφειλόμενη κοινωνική καταξίωση του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος και στην αναγνώριση της προσφοράς του, από την ευρύτερη κοινή γνώμη, τόνισε ο κ. Ευθυμίου.

Ναυτιλιακοί κύκλοι τόνιζαν στη «Ν» ότι τα δύο συναρμόδια υπουργεία Παιδείας και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας είναι αναγκαίο να αντιμετωπίσουν με περισσότερη σοβαρότητα το όλο θέμα που αφορά κυρίως στα μέτρα που θα πρέπει να ληφθούν ώστε να ενημερωθούν οι νέοι και οι νέες για τα θετικά του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος. «Δεν αρκεί μία φορά το χρόνο η διανομή κάποιων φυλλαδίων στα σχολεία, τα οποία εκδόθηκαν μάλιστα από το ΝΕΕ Η ενημέρωση πρέπει να είναι συνεχής και σε βάθος», τονίζουν. 

Το ΝΕΕ διαπιστώνοντας την ανάγκη ενημέρωσης των νέων για τις προοπτικές του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος αλλά και το ρόλο της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας στη σύγχρονη εθνική οικονομία, προχώρησε στη θέσπιση του μέτρου του εορτασμού της Ημέρας του Εμπορικού ναυτικού η οποία θα γίνεται κάθε χρόνο στις αρχές Απριλίου. Ωστόσο αυτό δεν φθάνει. Όπως εκτιμάται απαιτείται μία συνεχής προσπάθεια ενημέρωσης των νέων για τις ευοίωνες επαγγελματικές προοπτικές που διανοίγονται στη θάλασσα.

Χαρακτηριστικό είναι από την άποψη αυτή το τι επισημαίνει το Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος στο υπόμνημα του προς το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Ανταγωνιστικότητας για την προσέλκυση νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα.

«Η προσέλκυση νέων και ή αναβάθμιση των σχολών για να δημιουργηθούν ικανοί πλοίαρχοι/μηχανικοί χειριστές των πλοίων της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας είναι πολύ βασικό, σημειώνει το ΝΕΕ. Ατυχώς ή μέχρι τούδε προσπάθειες της κυβέρνησης για την προσέλκυση και την αναβάθμιση των σχολών δεν έχουν φέρει τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα. Ως σήμερα οι Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού (ΑΕΝ) είναι τελευταίες στην προτίμηση των νέων και δεν προσελκύουν τους καλύτερους παρ' όλο πού οι μισθοί στη ναυτιλία είναι σημαντικά υψηλότεροι των μισθών στη στεριά.

Το Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδος προς το σκοπό της καλύτερης ενημέρωσης των νέων για την ναυτιλία υπό την αιγίδα του ΥΕΝ θέσπισε την «Ημέρα Ελληνικού Εμπορικού Ναυτικού» ή οποία θα εορτάζεται κάθε χρόνο, για αυτό τον σκοπό το ΝΕΕ διακίνησε 185.000 φυλλάδια και 2.500 ενημερωτικές αφίσες. Η Πολιτεία πρέπει να προβάλλει την εμπορική ναυτιλία με σκοπό την καλύτερη ενημέρωση του ελληνικού κοινού, ιδιαιτέρα των νέων. Η Πολιτεία πρέπει να στηρίξει την προσέλκυση ικανών νέων για να ωφεληθεί ή Ελλάδα από αυτήν τη μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία του κόσμου. Για να υπάρχει το μείζον (δηλαδή οι εξαρτημένες θέσεις εργασίας) πρέπει να διατηρηθεί η τεχνογνωσία πρωτίστως για τη διαχείριση των πλοίων από γραφεία στην Ελλάδα. Αυτό σημαίνει να υπάρχουν Έλληνες αρχιπλοίαρχοι και αρχιμηχανικοί με κατάλληλες επιπλέον γνώσεις για να διαχειρίζονται επιτυχώς υποθέσεις πού απασχολούν την διοίκηση της ναυτιλιακής επιχειρήσεως. Τα προσόντα αυτά αποκτιούνται αργότερα, αφού υπάρξει η απαραίτητη εμπειρία στην ανώτατη βαθμίδα του πλοίου (Πλοίαρχος, Α' Μηχανικός). Για να γίνει αυτό είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχουν καλά καταρτισμένοι, χειριστές Πλοίαρχοι και Α' Μηχανικοί για να διοικούν τα ελληνικά και ελληνόκτητα πλοία εφόσον είναι παραγωγικοί».

πηγη : Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## Michael

Στερνή... τους γνώση, 
να σ' είχαν πρώτα!

----------


## Morgan

κροκοδειλια δακρυα συντροφε

----------


## Kyriakos

Αναφέρεται κανείς στην ποιότητα των καθηγητών σε σχέση με τον ενθουσιασμό που (δεν) μεταδίδουν στους μαθητές?

----------


## Sirius

Θα μας πει καποιος/α που ειναι σε ΑΕΝ αν εχουνε βαλει ασυρματο Ιντερνετ για τους σπουδαστες οπως ειχε υποσχεθει πριν κατι μηνες ο 'αξιοτιμος κ. ΥΕΝ' ?

----------


## Michael

Δεν είμαι πιά σε ΑΕΝ, αλλά είμαι 150% σίγουρος ότι θα έχει μπει ασύρματο ιντερνετ σε όλες τις σχολές, μη σου πω και δορυφορικό!  :Wink:

----------


## Sirius

> Δεν είμαι πιά σε ΑΕΝ, αλλά είμαι 150% σίγουρος ότι θα έχει μπει ασύρματο ιντερνετ σε όλες τις σχολές, μη σου πω και δορυφορικό!


Λες ε?? ΠΣΣΣΣΣ

ζητω ο ΥΕΝ !!! (δις)

Υ.Γ Για να μην παει τσαμπα η αναφωνηση, ας μας πει καπιος
που ειναι σε ΑΕΝ, ετσι απο περιεργεια!

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

> Λες ε?? ΠΣΣΣΣΣ
> 
> ζητω ο ΥΕΝ !!! (δις)
> 
> Υ.Γ Για να μην παει τσαμπα η αναφωνηση, ας μας πει καπιος
> που ειναι σε ΑΕΝ, ετσι απο περιεργεια!


Εγώ πάντως που είχα προσπαθήσει να μπω από τη βιβλιοθήκη δεν τα κατάφερα.
56άρα σύνδεση πρέπει να έχουν ακόμη.
Πολύ μπροστά λέμε. :Sad:

----------


## engineer1980

Re paidia to asyrmato internet tha allaksei kati oso anafora tin poiotita tis ekpaideusis???????Kai fysika tin poiotita twn spoudastwn pou ta teleutaia xronia paei pros to xeirotero?????Dioti den prepei na dinoume olo to adiko mono stous kathigites alla kai stous spoudastes oi opoioi kata pleiopsifia to mono pou theloun kai zitoun einai eukola themata gia na perasoun tin xronia!!

----------


## Sirius

> Re paidia to asyrmato internet tha allaksei kati oso anafora tin poiotita tis ekpaideusis???????Kai fysika tin poiotita twn spoudastwn pou ta teleutaia xronia paei pros to xeirotero?????Dioti den prepei na dinoume olo to adiko mono stous kathigites alla kai stous spoudastes oi opoioi kata pleiopsifia to mono pou theloun kai zitoun einai eukola themata gia na perasoun tin xronia!!


Δεν θα αλλαξει και πολλα ΑΛΛΑ για φαντασου τους σπουδαστες στις σχολες να ξερανε πχ αυτο εδω το φορουμ και να συμμετειχαν στην συζητηση οπως κανεις και εσυ και εγω? Εγω ειμαι υπερ αλλα δεν το βλεπω δυστυχως να γινετε!

Οσο για τα ευκολα θεματα, σηκωνει πολυ συζητηση, γιατι μην μου πεις οτι ολα οσα σου μαθαινουνε μεσα ειναι και χρησιμα. Στο κατω κατω οι 'καθηγητες' βαζουνε θεματα, τρομαρα τους!!!!

----------


## engineer1980

Κοιταξε να δεις εγω τελειωσα την σχολη πριν απο 4 χρονια και απο οσο γνωριζω η κατασταση οχι απλα δεν εχει αλλαξει αλλα εχει χειροτερεψει κιολας.Οταν ζηταμε αναβαθμιση σπουδων τι εννοουμε? Τα αιτηματα της ''αναβαθμισης'' που θελαμε τοτε που ημουν ακομα στην σχολη ηταν τα εξης:

1)Αποστρατικοποιηση των σχολων(αυτο δεν το καταλαβα ποτε σε τι θα βοηθησει την αναβαθμηση :Confused:  )

2)Καταργηση των απουσιων(αν γινει αυτο δεν προκειται να παταει κανενας στην σχολη)

3)Περισσοτερες εργαστηριακες ωρες(Μερικες φορες που ειχαμε εργαστηρια περα του ωραριου της σχολης ηθελα να εβλεπες την ''ορεξη'' για μαθηση που ειχαν ολοι!!!!)

4)Καταργηση των στολων(λες και τις φορεσαμε ποτε περα τις ορκομωσιας!!!)

5)Αλλαγη των βιβλιων και αναβαθμιση της υλης(Αν γινοταν αυτο και μας εφερναν βιβλια αντιστοιχα πολυτεχνικων σχολων η αντιστοιχων ναυτικων ιδρυματων του εξωτερικου τοτε πιστεψε με δεν θα καταλαβαινε κανεις τιποτα διοτι αυτα τα βιβλια για να τα διαβασεις πρεπει να εχεις και καποιο υποβαθρο γνωσεων)

6)  Αποδεσμευση των σχολων απο το υπουργειο εμπορικης ναυτιλιας(Αυτο πιστευω οτι ηταν το μονο αιτημα που θα γινοταν μια αρχη στην ''αναβαθμιση'')

Αυτα εν ολιγοις ηταν τα γενικα αιτηματα της περιοδου που φοιτουσα εγω στην ΑΔΣΕΝ και μετεπειτα ΑΕΝ.Συνοψιζοντας αν δεν παρουμε καποιες βασικες γνωσεις για την μετεπειτα πορεια μας στο επαγγελμα δεν θα μπορεσουμε ποτε να αναβαθμισουμε το πτυχιο μας.Σιγουρα καποιες γνωσεις ισως να μην την χρησιμοποιήσουμε ποτε στην επαγγελματικη μας πορεια.Ομως οταν ζηταμε επαγγελματικη αναγνωριση στην στερια πρεπει να φτασουμε σε καποιο σημειο γνωσεων σε επιπεδο τουλαχιστον ΤΕΙ.

----------


## Nikola

> Κοιταξε να δεις εγω τελειωσα την σχολη πριν απο 4 χρονια και απο οσο γνωριζω η κατασταση οχι απλα δεν εχει αλλαξει αλλα εχει χειροτερεψει κιολας.Οταν ζηταμε αναβαθμιση σπουδων τι εννοουμε? Τα αιτηματα της ''αναβαθμισης'' που θελαμε τοτε που ημουν ακομα στην σχολη ηταν τα εξης:
> 
> 1)Αποστρατικοποιηση των σχολων(αυτο δεν το καταλαβα ποτε σε τι θα βοηθησει την αναβαθμηση )
> 
> 2)Καταργηση των απουσιων(αν γινει αυτο δεν προκειται να παταει κανενας στην σχολη)
> 
> 3)Περισσοτερες εργαστηριακες ωρες(Μερικες φορες που ειχαμε εργαστηρια περα του ωραριου της σχολης ηθελα να εβλεπες την ''ορεξη'' για μαθηση που ειχαν ολοι!!!!)
> 
> 4)Καταργηση των στολων(λες και τις φορεσαμε ποτε περα τις ορκομωσιας!!!)
> ...


Φιλε Engineer1980,
Απο οτι λες παραπανω ειληκρινα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι εισαι τοσο αρνητικος. ολα τα παραπανω 'αιτηματα' ειναι αποροια του βασικοτερου ολων, ΑΠΟΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΥΕΝ! Εαν οι σχολες εμπαιναν στο υπουργειο παιδειας αρκετα απο τα προβληματα των σχολων θα λυνονταν ή τουλαχιστον θα ακολουθουσαν τις υπολοιπες τριτοβαθμιες σχολες...στα θετικα τους και τα αρνητικα τους. οσον αφορα αυτο που αναφερεις περι επιπεδου σχολων (τει, ατει, σπουδαστων) ρωτα καποιον φιλο σου που φοιτα εκει και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εκπλαγεις απο αυτα που θα σου πει.
και στο κατω κατω... ειναι ηλιθιοι στις χωρες που εξωτερικου (βλ. ΗΠΑ, ΗΒ, Γερμανια, Τουρκια ακομα και Αλβανια!) που οι αναλογες σχολες ειναι πανεπιστημιακου επιπεδου και βγαζουν και αναγνωρισμενα μεταπτυχιακα(ΗΠΑ)????

----------


## engineer1980

Δεν ειμαι αρνητικος απλα λεω τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους ,επειδη εχω περασει απο εκει μεσα και εχω δει τι ''κοσμος'' κυκλοφορει,μακαρι πραγματικα να μπορουσε να γινει η αποδεσμευση των σχολων απο το ΥΕΝ αλλα δεν θα γινει ποτε γιατι πολυ απλα υπαρχουν καποιοι που ''Τρωνε'' καλα απο τα πακετα της ευρωπαικης ενωσης με τις γνωστες επιδοτησεις των ΑΕΝ και των ΚΕΣΕΝ .Υπαρχει και αυτη η νοοτροπια της πλειονοτητας των σπουδαστων που λενε αντε να τελειωνουμε να σηκωθουμε να φυγουμε απο την σχολη .Οποτε φιλε μου χλωμο το κοβω για ανεξαρτητοποιηση.......




Υ.Γ:τι θα μου πει ενας σπουδαστης που ειναι τωρα στις ΑΕΝ (δεν το καταλαβα αυτο)

----------


## Morgan

2 χρονια απο την σχολη τα εκανα στην ΑΔΣΕΝ κεφαλληνιας...
εσωκλειστη αλλα τοτε χωρις στολες..μονο λιμενομπατσους πανω απο το κεφαλι μας και οι επιπληξεις, αποβολες, και αναφορες στον διοικητη επεφταν συννεφο.
γιατι παντουφλα στο εστιατοριο, γιατι μιλας αφου κλεισουν τα φωτα, γιατι εισαι στον διαδρομο κ.ο.κ. αυτα αραγε ωφελουν τις ΑΕΝ???






> 1)Αποστρατικοποιηση των σχολων(αυτο δεν το καταλαβα ποτε σε τι θα βοηθησει την αναβαθμηση )


 ενω το οτι ειναι στρατιωτικου τυπου βοηθαει να λεμε...φυσικα και θα βοηθησει στην αναβαθμιση ή εστω στην αλλαγη νοοτροπιας.




> 2)Καταργηση των απουσιων(αν γινει αυτο δεν προκειται να παταει κανενας στην σχολη)


  δεν το νομιζω - θα πατανε οσοι θελουν να αποφοιτησουν





> 3)Περισσοτερες εργαστηριακες ωρες(Μερικες φορες που ειχαμε εργαστηρια περα του ωραριου της σχολης ηθελα να εβλεπες την ''ορεξη'' για μαθηση που ειχαν ολοι!!!!)


 αυτο οφειλεται στον γενικο τροπο λειτουργιας , που σε ωθει εξω απο την πορτα ετσι και αλλιως




> 4)Καταργηση των στολων(λες και τις φορεσαμε ποτε περα τις ορκομωσιας!!!)


 σε καποιες τις φορανε ολο τον χρονο - που εξυπηρετουν εκτος απο το να βαυκαλιζονται οι λιμενικοι?



> 5)Αλλαγη των βιβλιων και αναβαθμιση της υλης(Αν γινοταν αυτο και μας εφερναν βιβλια αντιστοιχα πολυτεχνικων σχολων η αντιστοιχων ναυτικων ιδρυματων του εξωτερικου τοτε πιστεψε με δεν θα καταλαβαινε κανεις τιποτα διοτι αυτα τα βιβλια για να τα διαβασεις πρεπει να εχεις και καποιο υποβαθρο γνωσεων)


  ωραια λογικη! "ειμαστε βλακες-δεν εχουμε υποβαθρο"- λυση: "αγαπητοι υπευθυνοι, συνεχιστε να μας δινετε παρωχυμενη γνωση και πληροφοριες....ΟΧΙ - ΟΧΙ μην προσπαθησετε να αποκτησουμε υποβαθρο και ουσιαστικες γνωσεις.!!!" ωραια λογικη....υποτιμησης..




> 6)  Αποδεσμευση των σχολων απο το υπουργειο εμπορικης ναυτιλιας(Αυτο πιστευω οτι ηταν το μονο αιτημα που θα γινοταν μια αρχη στην ''αναβαθμιση'')


 αυτο συνδεεται αμεσα με τα ανω.




> Συνοψιζοντας αν δεν παρουμε καποιες βασικες γνωσεις για την μετεπειτα πορεια μας στο επαγγελμα δεν θα μπορεσουμε ποτε να αναβαθμισουμε το πτυχιο μας..


  σιγουρα





> Σιγουρα καποιες γνωσεις ισως να μην την χρησιμοποιήσουμε ποτε στην επαγγελματικη μας πορεια. .


 σιγουρα




> Ομως οταν ζηταμε επαγγελματικη αναγνωριση στην στερια πρεπει να φτασουμε σε καποιο σημειο γνωσεων σε επιπεδο τουλαχιστον ΤΕΙ.


 τελος παντων ας μην ανοιξομε αυτη την συζητηση

----------


## Morgan

> Δεν ειμαι αρνητικος απλα λεω τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους ,επειδη εχω περασει απο εκει μεσα και εχω δει τι ''κοσμος'' κυκλοφορει,μακαρι πραγματικα να μπορουσε να γινει η αποδεσμευση των σχολων απο το ΥΕΝ αλλα δεν θα γινει ποτε γιατι πολυ απλα υπαρχουν καποιοι που ''Τρωνε'' καλα απο τα πακετα της ευρωπαικης ενωσης με τις γνωστες επιδοτησεις των ΑΕΝ και των ΚΕΣΕΝ .Υπαρχει και αυτη η νοοτροπια της πλειονοτητας των σπουδαστων που λενε αντε να τελειωνουμε να σηκωθουμε να φυγουμε απο την σχολη .Οποτε φιλε μου χλωμο το κοβω για ανεξαρτητοποιηση.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ:τι θα μου πει ενας σπουδαστης που ειναι τωρα στις ΑΕΝ (δεν το καταλαβα αυτο)



υποτιμας τους συναδελφους ενω παρουσιαζεις ολους τους αλλους αμοιρους ευθυνων.

----------


## engineer1980

Φιλε Morgan ,δεν εχω καμμια προθεση να υποτιμισω τους συναδελφους που σε αυτους περιλαμβανομαι και εγω απλα αναφερω την κατασταση που επικρατει ,δεν ειναι δυνατον να θελουμε να γινει αναβαθμιση των πτυχιων μας χωρις να αποκτησουμε καποιες γνωσεις γενικες και εκτος ναυτιλιακου χωρου.Διοτι πες μου σε παρακαλω την ισοτιμια που μπορει να εχει με ενα πτυχιο της ''στεριας'' το δικο μας???Πες μου  τι αλλη δουλεια εκτος απο του πλοιαρχου και του μηχανικου στα πλοια μπορουμε να κανουμε με τις γνωσεις που μας δινονται απο την σχολη.Καθε φορα εχουμε την δικαιολογια φταιει το υπουργειο φταινε οι καθηγητες φταιει ο ενας φταιει ο αλλος.....και δεν κοιταμε μεσα στη σχολη τι κανουμε εμεις....Πρεπει και απο μονοι μας να το ''ψαξουμε'' λιγο το θεμα των σπουδων δεν μπορουμε να περιμενουμε τα παντα απο το υπουργειο.Σιγουρα αυτο το θεμα εχει πολυ συζητηση γι'αυτο το ανοιξα κιολας.

----------


## Michael

> Διοτι πες μου σε παρακαλω την ισοτιμια που μπορει να εχει με ενα πτυχιο της ''στεριας'' το δικο μας???
> Πες μου τι αλλη δουλεια εκτος απο του πλοιαρχου και του μηχανικου στα πλοια μπορουμε να κανουμε με τις γνωσεις που μας δινονται απο την σχολη.Καθε φορα εχουμε την δικαιολογια φταιει το υπουργειο φταινε οι καθηγητες φταιει ο ενας φταιει ο αλλος.....και δεν κοιταμε μεσα στη σχολη τι κανουμε εμεις....Πρεπει και απο μονοι μας να το ''ψαξουμε'' λιγο το θεμα των σπουδων δεν μπορουμε να περιμενουμε τα παντα απο το υπουργειο.Σιγουρα αυτο το θεμα εχει πολυ συζητηση γι'αυτο το ανοιξα κιολας.


Δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει ισοτιμία με ένα συγκεκριμένο πτυχίο. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι ένα πτυχίο από μόνο του. Πτυχίο που θα σου δίνει την τυπική και ουσιαστική δυνατότητα να σταδιοδρμήσεις σε συγκεκριμένους κλάδους με κύριο αυτόν της ναυτιλίας είτε πάνω στα πλοία είτε και εκτός αυτών.  Ας μην λησμονούμε πως οι σχολές είναι από τις παλαιότερες στην χώρα μας. Για παράδειγμα η Σχολή της Ύδρας είναι η παλαιότερη από κάθε άλλη σχολή και κάθε άλλο πανεπιστήμιο στην Ελλάδα. Ιδρύθηκε το 1749 (όταν ακόμα η Ελλάδα ήταν υπό τον ωθομανικό ζυγό και ακόμα και η γραφή και ανάγνωση για πολλούς ήταν είδος πολυτελείας) και από τότε λειτουργεί ανελιπώς παράγοντας στελέχη της ναυτιλίας πολλά απο τα οποία υπήρξαν μεγάλοι ναυτοδιδάσκαλοι, εφοπλιστές και γενικά με λαμπρή σταδιοδρομία σε πολλούς και διάφορους τομείς. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν πανεπιστήμια με ναυτιλιακά τμήματα. Και ούτε ετίθετο θέμα ισοτιμίας. Όταν ήθελες να σταδιοδρομήσεις στην ναυτιλία ο δρόμος περνούσε μέσα από την Σχολή της Υδρας  και τις λοιπές ναυτικές σχολές. Για να μπεί κανείς στην σχολή έπρεπε να κάνει φροντιστήρια και.. αν θα έμπαινε. Απο 'κει μεσα βγαίναν καπεταναίοι με ουσιαστικές γνώσεις, με ξένες γλώσσες με ικανότητες και αυτοπεποίθηση. Τι άλλαξε ιδιαίτερα τα τελευταία χρόνια και υποβαθμήστηκαν τόσο πολύ οι σχολές ώστε να μπαίνουν με 2 και με 5 (!), δηλαδή σχεδόν αγράμματοι και να μην ξέρουν ούτε αγγλικά; Προφανώς το υπουργείο διαχρονικά έκανε καθετι δυνατό για να υποβαθμιστούν οι σχολές ευνοώντας κοματικά και οικονομικά μικροσυμφέροντα διαφόρων κλικών. Πλεόν ούτε η υποδομή υπάρχει ούτε το κατάλληλο διδακτικό προσωπικό ούτε το κατάλληλο επίπεδο των μαθητών ούτε -και αυτό είναι το σπουδαιότερο- το κατάλληλο όραμα. Δεν μπορώ να δεκτώ πως το πρόβλημα αυτό το δημιούργησαν οι ίδοι οι σπουδαστές δηλαδή οι ναυτικοί. ¶λλος μέχρι τώρα είχε το πεπόνι και το μαχαίρι. Οι σπουδαστές όπως τους δασκάλευες έτσι θα συμπεριφερόντουσταν. Δεν αποφασίζουν οι  σπουδαστές για τις υποδομές, την διδακτέα ύλη, την επιλογή των καθηγητών, τις δυνατότητες σταδιοδρομίας. Η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση είναι που ορίζει την ασκούμενη πολιτική και την υλοποιεί. Και δυστυχώς τόσα χρόνια το βαπόρι παέι με την πρύμη... 
Το τι θα κάνει ο καθε σπουδαστής προσωπικά είναι δική του επιλογή, αλλά ταυτόχρονα είναι συνάρτηση των δυνατοτήτων που του προσφέρονται. Και δυστυχώς μέχρι σήμερα συνήθως οι δυνατότητες είναι περιορισμένες. Ακόμα και αυτοί οι λίγοι που ήταν ικανότατοι στις σπουδές και στο πλοίο βλέποντας την αδιαφορία του κράτους και αρκετών εταιριών για τις επιδόσεις τους και τις προοπτικές τους, βλέποντας μια άναυτη στην πλειοψηφία της κοινωνία που τους αντιμετωπίζει περίπου ως εγκληματίες αναγκάζονται τελικά να φύγουν από τα πλοία αν όχι και από την ναυτιλία και να σταδιοδρομήσουν σε άλλους τομείς στερώντας τελικά τα πλοία και την ναυτιλία από τα πιο δυναμικά και ικανά στελέχη. Για αυτό δεν φταιν αυτοί, αλλά όσοι τους εξανάγκασαν.

----------


## Morgan

> ...δεν ειναι δυνατον να θελουμε να γινει αναβαθμιση των πτυχιων μας χωρις να αποκτησουμε καποιες γνωσεις γενικες και εκτος ναυτιλιακου χωρου.Διοτι πες μου σε παρακαλω την ισοτιμια που μπορει να εχει με ενα πτυχιο της ''στεριας'' το δικο μας???Πες μου  τι αλλη δουλεια εκτος απο του πλοιαρχου και του μηχανικου στα πλοια μπορουμε να κανουμε με τις γνωσεις που μας δινονται απο την σχολη.Καθε φορα εχουμε την δικαιολογια φταιει το υπουργειο φταινε οι καθηγητες φταιει ο ενας φταιει ο αλλος.....και δεν κοιταμε μεσα στη σχολη τι κανουμε εμεις....Πρεπει και απο μονοι μας να το ''ψαξουμε'' λιγο το θεμα των σπουδων δεν μπορουμε να περιμενουμε τα παντα απο το υπουργειο.Σιγουρα αυτο το θεμα εχει πολυ συζητηση γι'αυτο το ανοιξα κιολας.


μπορουμε και κανουμε αλλη δουλεια εκτος του πλοιαρχου και του μηχανικου στην στερια.

το ψαξιμο δεν εβλαψε κανενα και φυσικα επιβαλλεται αλλα ειναι προσωπικο ζητημα.

την μεγαλυτερη ευθυνη φυσικα και την εχει το κρατος. Φταει αυτος που σε θετει σε ομηρια και οχι εσυ (μονο) που επεσες θυμα αυτης.

----------


## engineer1980

> μπορουμε και κανουμε αλλη δουλεια εκτος του πλοιαρχου και του μηχανικου στην στερια.
> 
> το ψαξιμο δεν εβλαψε κανενα και φυσικα επιβαλλεται αλλα ειναι προσωπικο ζητημα.
> 
> την μεγαλυτερη ευθυνη φυσικα και την εχει το κρατος. Φταει αυτος που σε θετει σε ομηρια και οχι εσυ (μονο) που επεσες θυμα αυτης.


Το ξερω οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε και αλλη δουλεια εκτος του πλοιαρχου και του μηχανικου φυσικα οχι μονο με τις γνωσεις απο την σχολη!! αλλα οπως αναφερεις ειναι καθαρα προσωπικο ζητημα και θεμα γνωριμιων.Επανερχομαι στο θεμα τις ποιοτητας των σπουδαστων που στην πλειονοτητα τους εχουν ερθει στην σχολη με απολυτηρια λυκειου 5 και 4 ακομα και 2 !!!!!.Τι να περιμενεις απο αυτους τους σπουδαστες ??????
Για πες μου φιλε μου Morgan ??Αυτοι δεν ξερουν ουτε βασικες αρχες των μαθηματικων !!!Εχω και προσωπικη εμπειρια απο σπουδαστη της σχολης δευτεροετη που μου ηρθε μεσα στο καραβι για εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι και δεν ηξερε ουτε τα βασικα δικτυα ενος πλοιου !!Ποιος φταιει για αυτο οι καθηγητες και το υπουργειο???? ή η αδιαφορια που υπαρχει μεσα στις σχολες .Αν γινεται να συμμετεχουν και στην συζητηση και τωρινοι  σπουδαστες θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα.

----------


## Morgan

> Το ξερω οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε και αλλη δουλεια εκτος του πλοιαρχου και του μηχανικου φυσικα οχι μονο με τις γνωσεις απο την σχολη!! αλλα οπως αναφερεις ειναι καθαρα προσωπικο ζητημα και θεμα γνωριμιων.Επανερχομαι στο θεμα τις ποιοτητας των σπουδαστων που στην πλειονοτητα τους εχουν ερθει στην σχολη με απολυτηρια λυκειου 5 και 4 ακομα και 2 !!!!!.Τι να περιμενεις απο αυτους τους σπουδαστες ??????
> Για πες μου φιλε μου Morgan ??Αυτοι δεν ξερουν ουτε βασικες αρχες των μαθηματικων !!!Εχω και προσωπικη εμπειρια απο σπουδαστη της σχολης δευτεροετη που μου ηρθε μεσα στο καραβι για εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι και δεν ηξερε ουτε τα βασικα δικτυα ενος πλοιου !!Ποιος φταιει για αυτο οι καθηγητες και το υπουργειο???? ή η αδιαφορια που υπαρχει μεσα στις σχολες .Αν γινεται να συμμετεχουν και στην συζητηση και τωρινοι  σπουδαστες θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα.



δεν ειπα εγω θεμα γνωριμιων.

για την αγνοια + το χαμηλο επιπεδο ευθυνες εχουν ολοι και αυτο δεν σηκωνει αντιρηση. εγω -αν καταλαβες- δεν αποποιουμαι τις ευθυνες μας. λεω οτι ευθυνες εχουν πρωτιστος οι της πολιτειας (δεν υπαρχουν πχ κεντρα επαγγελματικου προσανατολισμου, up-to-date υλη , εγκαταστασεις για σωστη επιμορφωση κοκ) και μετα οι σπουδαστες.
εγω που ειχα ενδιαφερον, που ΣΚΑΤΑ εκανα εξομοιωτες και ρανταρ οντας σπουδαστης στην Κεφαλονια???

----------


## Azzos

> Re paidia to asyrmato internet tha allaksei kati oso anafora tin poiotita tis ekpaideusis???????Kai fysika tin poiotita twn spoudastwn pou ta teleutaia xronia paei pros to xeirotero?????Dioti den prepei na dinoume olo to adiko mono stous kathigites alla kai stous spoudastes oi opoioi kata pleiopsifia to mono pou theloun kai zitoun einai eukola themata gia na perasoun tin xronia!!


Oso gia tous ka8igites...exoume 2 idwn ka8igites...Aftous pou exoun teliosei to panepistimio kai exoun idikotita na ekpedeyoun spoudastes...kai aftous pou einai protoi mixanikoi kai 8eloun na diksoun oti mporoun na ekpedefsoun spoudastes ala den mporoun...idika ston Aspropyrgo exo arketa paradeigmata kai onomata na sou po....ala oxi apo edo...Ara oi spoudastes den ftene panta.....giati spoudastes einai apo geniko likio, texniko likio, nyxterino likio, naytiko likio. den 8es ka8igites na sou dinoun ta ma8imata etima (exams) i akoma na pigeneis frontistirio sti sxoli tous gia na perasis ma8imata....

----------


## engineer1980

Ειναι απαραδεκτο πραγματικα να γινεται επιλογη του προσωπικου για την εκπαιδευση των σπουδαστων με αποκλειστικο κριτηριο το διπλωμα του Α'μηχανικου ή Α'πλοιαρχου ,σιγουρα χρειαζομαστε τους ναυτο-δασκαλους στις σχολες μας αλλα  με καποιους μεταπτυχιακους τιτλους ή εστω με καποια σεμιναρια.Κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι καλυτερο οι Α'πλοιαρχοι και Α'μηχανικοι να κανουν μαθηματα εργαστηριου (λεβητες η ΜΕΚ για τους μηχανικους και Ρανταρ η Simulator για τους πλοιαρχους) .Μεσα στην αιθουσα ειναι πρωτιμοτερο να βρισκονται μονο  καθηγητες πολυτεχνειου ή αλλων ανωτερων σχολων.Διοτι πρεπει σαν σπουδαστες να παρουμε πολυ καλες γνωσεις θεωριας και μετα οι πρακτικες γνωσεις Θα αποκτηθουν απο τα εργαστηρια και στην συνεχεια στα εκπαιδευτικα εξαμηνα.Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας *ΝΑΙ* στους ναυτο-δασκαλους αλλα με καποιους μεταπτυχιακους τιτλους οχι μοναδικο κριτηριο το διπλωμα . 

Τωρα οσο αφορα το θεμα με τα ''φροντιστηρια'' ειναι γνωστο και πιστευω φταινε ΚΑΙ οι σπουδαστες που συμμετεχουν σε αυτα τα φροντιστηρια.Πως ειναι δυνατον ο ιδιος καθηγητης που σου κανει μαθημα μεσα στην ταξη το πρωι ,να πηγαινεις στο σπιτι του το απογευμα να του τα ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑΣ και να περνας το μαθημα με την πρωτη!!!!Πραγματικα απορω με αυτους τους καθηγητες και σπουδαστες που κανουν αυτην την ενεργεια,ειναι τραγικο φαινομενο με εντονη παρουσια στην ΑΕΝ/ασπροπυργου .

----------


## Michael

To ζητούμενο είναι να δίνεται η δυνατότητα στους αποφοίτους των ΑΕΝ παράλληλα με την σταδιοδρομία τους στην θάλασσα να μπορούν να αποκτούν μεταπτυχιακά και διδακτορικά διπλώματα και να εξειδικεύονται σε διάφορους τομέις της ναυτικής επιστήμης. Τα προγράμματα αυτά μπορούν να συνδυαστούν με τις σπουδές στο ΚΕΣΕΝ για τα διπλώματα Β και Γ τάξεως. Μπορούν επίσης να εφαρμοστούν και διαδικασίες εξ αποστάσεως εκπαίδευσης και πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση τα προγράμματα να είναι εξειδικέυμένα και προσαρμοσμένα στις ιδιαιτερότητες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος. Φρονώ δε ότι θα πρέπει να απευθύνονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά σε ναυτικούς. Όλα αυτά όμως απαιτούν αναβαθμισμένες υποδομές, καθηγητές, διαδικάσιες και το σποδαιότερο "αναβαθμισμένη" νοοτροπία. Δεν γίνονται από την μια μέρα στην άλλη. Θέλουν στρατηγικό σχεδιασμό που δεν περιορίζεται χρονικά σε μια θητεία ενός ΥΕΝ ή ενος μετακλητού υπαλληλου στις υπηρεσίες του ΥΕΝ. Θέλει γνώση του περιβάλλοντος της ναυτιλίας, του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος, μεράκι και αγάπη για την ναυτιλία. Χρειάζεται πρώτα από όλα εμπνευσμένους και ικανούς ανθρώπους που αν και υπάρχουν δυστυχώς δεν χρησιμοποιούνται. Επιλέγουμε σε καίριες θέσεις ανθρώπους ανίκανους με μοναδικό προσον την κομματική τους ταυτότητα ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ανθρώπους που είναι αδιάφοροι.
Προσωπικά πιστευω πως θα έπρεπε σε πρώτη φάση να περιοριστουν οι σχολές ώστε να δημιουργηθούν οικονομίες κλιμακάς παραγωγής. Ύστερα θα έπρεπε να υπάρξει η ουσιαστική αναβαθμισή τους με ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο όσον αφορά το διδακτικό προσωπικό. Συγκεκριμένα στο μεταβατικό στάδιο να αναζητηθούν ικανοί πλοίαρχοι και μηχανικοί με εμπειρία ανοικτό μυαλό και έφεση στην ακαδημαική έρευνα και την οργάνωση και να συνεπικουρηθούν από καθηγητές των σχετικών ΑΕΙ (ναυπηγών, ναυτιλαικών σουδών κλπ) αν χρειαστεί προκειμένου να μπορέσουν να φτιάξουν μια πρώτη βάση. Ύστερα να υπάρξει και η τυπική αναβάθμιση. Στην συνέχεια θα μπορούν οι ίδιες οι σχολές λειτουργούντας σε καθεστώς αυτονομίας (με καμμία εμπλοκή λιμενικών και άλλων αναρμοδίων) να φτιάξουν τα δικά τους προγράμματα πτυχιακών, μεταπτυχιακών και διδακτορικών σπουδών και πάντοτε σε συνδισμό με τα προαγωγικά διπλώματα και μια ανάλογη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία. Κάπως έτσι σε αδρές γραμμές θα μπορούσαμε να ξεφύγουμε αποτελεσματικά από το τέλμα και τον φαύλο κύκλο στον οποίο έχουμε περιέλθεί με ευθύνη των κατα καιρούς κυβερνήσεων και ιδιοτελών παραγόνταων του υπουργείου. Επίσης ο κάθε ναυτικός απόφοιτός ΑΕΝ θα μπορούσε να διαλέγει αν θέλει όταν  παέι για τα διπλώματα να κάνει μερικούς μήνες παραπάνω και μια ερευνητική εργασία και να λάμβάνει μεταπτυχικό τίτλο. Εξυπακούεται βέβαια ότι τα στάδια των σπουδών και των επιμορφώσεων θα προσφέρονται από τις ίδιες λίγες σε αριθμό σχολές και όχι από οποιοδήποτε κεσεν. Είναι πολές οι σχετικές απόψεις που έχω επί του θέματος άλλα δυστυχώς δεν είναι εύκολο να τις εκφράσει κανείς σε ένα φόρουμ και ειδικά όταν δεν έχει και πολύ χρόνο στην διαθεσή του...
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως απαιτούνται σοβαρότητα, γνώση, βαθιές τομές και πολιτική βούληση και διάθεση για συγκρουση με διάφορές ομάδεσ συμφερόντων. Δυστυχώς προς το παρόν δεν διακρίνω να υπάρχουν τα παραπάνω σε καμμιά πολιτική ομάδα από τις κυριαρχούσες στην χώρα μας. Συνεπώς όλα τα παραπάνω παραπέπονται στις ελληνικές καλένδες και μαζί με αυτά και όποιες ελπίδες για το μέλλον της ελληικής (?) ναυτιλίας.

----------


## gvaggelas

Ερώτηση και Αίτηση Κατάθεσης Εγγράφων
Προς
Την Υπουργό Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων
και Τον Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας

Θέμα: Αναγνώριση μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών των αποφοίτων ΑΕΝ (πρώην ΑΔΣΕΝ) 

Κατά τη συζήτηση του νομοσχεδίου "Αναβάθμιση και αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και άλλες διατάξεις" στην ολομέλεια της Βουλής, ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας αναφέρθηκε στην φοίτηση πολλών αποφοίτων των Α.Ε.Ν. σε προγράμματα μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών σε διακεκριμένα ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού. 
Συγκεκριμένα ανέφερε ότι "Πανεπιστήμιο της Αγγλίας και συγκεκριμένα το Πανεπιστήμιο του Greenwich δέχθηκε απόφοιτο των Aκαδημιών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, ο οποίος πήρε το μεταπτυχιακό του τίτλο σε επίπεδο Μάστερ και το Δ.Ι.Κ.Α.Τ.Σ.Α. ή όπως λέγεται τώρα, το Δ.Ο.Α.Τ.Α.Π. αναγνώρισε αυτόν τον τίτλο τον Ιούλιο του 2005 ως μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο".
Μάλιστα κατέθεσε στα πρακτικά της Βουλής την Πράξη αναγνώρισης του Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος Ειδίκευσης (Master of Science) του Δ.Ο.Α.Τ.Α.Π (Αρ.Πράξης: 16-1030, 4/07/2005) για τον εν λόγω διπλωματούχο της Ακαδημίας Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Ασπροπύργου.
Πληροφορίες όμως αναφέρουν ότι εκκρεμεί και χρονίζει σημαντικός αριθμός αιτήσεων αναγνώρισης μεταπτυχιακών τίτλων (οι οποίες προηγούνται αλλά και κυρίως έπονται της παραπάνω Πράξης αναγνώρισης) οι οποίοι αποκτήθηκαν από απόφοιτους των Α.Ε.Ν (πρώην ΑΔΣΕΝ) σε αναγνωρισμένα πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού. Αυτά συμβαίνουν λόγω του ότι, στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία, το Δ.Ο.Α.Τ.Α.Π, υπάρχει δυστοκία στην  αναγνώριση μεταπτυχιακών τίτλων επειδή, ακριβώς, βασίζονται σε δίπλωμα Α.Ε.Ν (πρώην ΑΔΣΕΝ).

Ερωτώνται οι κ. Υπουργοί
1. Στους κατόχους διπλώματος των Α.Ε.Ν  ή Α.Δ.Σ.Ε.Ν.  είναι δυνατή η αναγνώριση μεταπτυχιακών τίτλων ή/και περαιτέρω προπτυχιακών σπουδών σε αναγνωρισμένα πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού, οι οποίες πραγματοποιήθηκαν αμέσως μετά τη λήψη του πτυχίου ΑΕΝ;
2. Ποιος είναι ο αριθμός των αποφοίτων Α.Ε.Ν ή ΑΔΣΕΝ, στους οποίους έχει αναγνωριστεί μεταπτυχιακός τίτλος επιπέδου Μάστερ, ο οποίος αποκτήθηκε σε αναγνωρισμένα εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα του Εξωτερικού και ποιος είναι ο αριθμός των σχετικών αιτήσεων αναγνώρισης οι οποίες εκκρεμούν. Παρακαλώ για την κατάθεση των σχετικών στοιχείων.  

30.03.2006
Η ερωτώσα βουλευτής
Ελπίδα Τσουρή

Πηγή: www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## martha

kalispera se olous! eimai 23 xronwn kai anekathen me endiefere i sxoli emporoploiarxwn.telika me tis panellinies perasa se sxoli nipiagwgwn an kai i sxoli emporoploiarxwn eixe xamiloteri basi.Skeftomai sobara na dwsw katataktiries stin sxoli!Einai eykolo na mou eksigisei kapoios ti mathimata dineis kai poia einai ta stadia tis sxolis?Eimai mesa se ena ploio opou ginete i ekpaideysi?einai dyskoli i prosarmogi?genikotera an yparxei kapoio site na episkeytw i oses plirofories mporeite na mou parexete eseis! sas eyxaristw poly ek twn proterwn

----------


## Νικόλας

Νομίζω πως είμαι σε λάθος thread αλλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση στις σχολές ΑΕΝ μπαίνεις μόνο από πανελλήνιες η υπάρχει κ άλλος τρόπος?

----------


## mastromarinos

> Νομίζω πως είμαι σε λάθος thread αλλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση στις σχολές ΑΕΝ μπαίνεις μόνο από πανελλήνιες η υπάρχει κ άλλος τρόπος?


Μόνο από πανελλήνιες. Το σκέφτεσε? Τελειώνεις Λύκειο?

----------


## Νικόλας

βασικά πηγαίνω δευτέρα κ λόγω επαγκέλματος του πατέρα(ηλεκρολόγος)από μικρός κόλλησα κ εγώ κ θέλω να πάω στις ΑΕΝ για πλοίαρχος

----------


## mastrokostas

> βασικά πηγαίνω δευτέρα κ λόγω επαγκέλματος του πατέρα(ηλεκρολόγος)από μικρός κόλλησα κ εγώ κ θέλω να πάω στις ΑΕΝ για πλοίαρχος


Ηλεκτρολογος ?Πρεπει να ειναι καλος ανθρωπος ο πατερας σου!!

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν το λέω επειδή είναι πατέρας μου αλλά κ πάνω στην δουλειά τ ειναι σωστός αλλά πάνω από όλλα σαν άνθρωπος.Δούλευε πάνω στο polaris κ όταν ο βεντούρις πήρε την νελ για 2 χρόνια κατέβηκε στο Θεόφιλος τωρα π την έχει ο αδερφός τρέχει σε όποιο καράβι έχει πολύ δουλειά

----------


## mastromarinos

> δεν το λέω επειδή είναι πατέρας μου αλλά κ πάνω στην δουλειά τ ειναι σωστός αλλά πάνω από όλλα σαν άνθρωπος.Δούλευε πάνω στο polaris κ όταν ο βεντούρις πήρε την νελ για 2 χρόνια κατέβηκε στο Θεόφιλος τωρα π την έχει ο αδερφός τρέχει σε όποιο καράβι έχει πολύ δουλειά


Οπωσδήποτε καλά είναι πλοίαρχος, αλλά για σκέψου και την δουλειά του Μηχανικού.

----------


## nick the greek

Ενδιαφέρομαι να μπω σε κάποια σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων...Αυτή τη στιγμη σπουδάζω πληροφορική στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης αλλα δεν είναι αυτό που θα ήθελα σε αντίθεση με τη θάλασσα που με τραβάει τόσο...Παρ'όλαυτα δεν είμαι διατεθημένος να ξαναδώσω πανελλήνιες γιατί απλά δεν θατα καταφέρω.Έχω ακούσει όμως ότι υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος τρόπος εισαγωγής στις σχολές εμποροπλοιάρχων (εκτόσ φυσικά απο το 10% των πανελληνίων),Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες όπως τις προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να πληρεί ο υποψήφιος, τι χαρτιά χρειάζοντα κάποιες ημερομηνίες αν είναι εύκολο και επίσης θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν για κάθε σχολή χρειάζεται να τα κάνω εκεί τα χαρτιά η αν γίνεται κάποιος διαγωνισμός και οι υποψήφιοι μπαίνουν στη σχολή ανάλογα με το βαθμό όπως στις πανελλήνιεσ..Θέλω να μπω στη σχολή Χανιών...

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά... :Smile:

----------


## koukou

Ξέρει κάποιος τα όρια ηλικίας για την σχολή?

----------


## kostas-gus

το οριο ηλικιας ειναι τα 25 ετη

----------


## Fedoraman

Kαλημερα σε όλους.
Γνωριζει κάποιος να μου πει αν κάποιος εισαχθει στις ΑΕΝ, η κατανομή των σπουδαστών με βάση ποιά κριτήρια γίνεται. Ξέρω ότι στην αίτηση or something για εγγραφή δηλώνεται κάποια σειρα< προτίμησης των σχολών.Με ποια λογική όμως κάποιος πάει στον ασπρόπυργο, άλλος στην μηχανιώνα, κρήτη κλπ?

----------


## navigation

Φιλε fedoraman καλημερα!Εγώ αποτι ξέρω σημασία έχει καταρχήν ποια σχολή θα δηλώσεις εσυ ως προτήμηση αλλά πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο έχει και το γεγονός που είναι η μονιμη κατοικία σου!Δεν μπορείς δηλαδή να είσαι απο ΄Κρήτη και να θες να πας Χίο.Ή δεν μπορείς να είσαι από Θεσ/νικη και να θες να πας στην σχολή του Ασπροπύργου!Εγω αυτά γνωρίζω.Αν γνωριζει κάποιος κάτι αλλο ας το πει!

----------


## Fedoraman

> Φιλε fedoraman καλημερα!Εγώ αποτι ξέρω σημασία έχει καταρχήν ποια σχολή θα δηλώσεις εσυ ως προτήμηση αλλά πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο έχει και το γεγονός που είναι η μονιμη κατοικία σου!Δεν μπορείς δηλαδή να είσαι απο ΄Κρήτη και να θες να πας Χίο.Ή δεν μπορείς να είσαι από Θεσ/νικη και να θες να πας στην σχολή του Ασπροπύργου!Εγω αυτά γνωρίζω.Αν γνωριζει κάποιος κάτι αλλο ας το πει!


αρα το κριτηριο δεν ειναι και τοσο βαθμολογικο - εννοωντας ο,τι δεν υπαρχουν σχολες-αποθηκες μετριων μαθητων κλπ...ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## navigation

οχι fedoraman δεν υπάρχει κατι τέτοιο!!!

----------


## koukou

Συγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις,αλλά ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω για την ΑΕΝ.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να εισαχθεί κάποιος στην σχολή δίχως πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις ?
Αν ναι τι κινήσεις  πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος?

----------


## navigation

Φιλε koukou ναι! Μπορεις να εισαχθεις και χωρίσ πανελλήνιες! Μόνο με βαθμό απολυτηρίου! Τώρα για το τι ενεργεις πρέπει να κάνεις και πότε καλό είναι να απευθηνθείς είτε τηλεφωνικά είτε κατευθείαν στην γραμματεία της σχολής που ενδοιαφέρεσαι να μπεις!

----------


## TasPas

Γεια σας!Ειμαι καινουριος στο forum και εχω και εγω καποιες αποριες.
Φετος θα δωσω πανελληνιες αλλα επηδη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα επιτυχω(λογω βασης του 10 :Mad: ) σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω να μπω στις αεν με απολυτηριο λυκειου και κατα προτιμηση στην σχολη της Μηχανιωνας.Αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι 1) αν υπαρχει μεγαλη ζητηση στη σχολη της Μηχανιωνας,δηλαδη αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην μπω στη σχολη λογω πληρωτητας των θεσεων(παντως εχω ακουσει οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη)και 2)αν "μετραει" το πτυχειο lower.

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα...

----------


## Νικόλας

καλή η ερώτηση να σου πω φίλε και γω ήθελα να το ρωτήσω αυτό

----------


## AlexG

> Γεια σας!Ειμαι καινουριος στο forum και εχω και εγω καποιες αποριες.
> Φετος θα δωσω πανελληνιες αλλα επηδη δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα επιτυχω(λογω βασης του 10) σκεφτομαι να δοκιμασω να μπω στις αεν με απολυτηριο λυκειου και κατα προτιμηση στην σχολη της Μηχανιωνας.Αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι 1) αν υπαρχει μεγαλη ζητηση στη σχολη της Μηχανιωνας,δηλαδη αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην μπω στη σχολη λογω πληρωτητας των θεσεων(παντως εχω ακουσει οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη)και 2)αν "μετραει" το πτυχειο lower.
> 
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα...





> καλή η ερώτηση να σου πω φίλε και γω ήθελα να το ρωτήσω αυτό


Για την εισαγωγη στις ΑΕΝ καθε χρονο το ΥΕΝ δημοσιευει προκηρυξη την οποια θα βρειτε ειτε στο νετ η στα κατα τοπους λιμεναρχεια, στην οποια αναφερονται οι οροι και τα ποσοστα εισαγωγης απο πανελληνιες,διαφορες ειδικες κατηγοριες και με απολυτηριο λυκειου. Για το πρωτο σκελος της ερωτησης δε ξερω, αλλα το lower με βαση τη περσινη προκηρυξη μετραει για 1000 μορια. Μαλλον το ιδιο θα ισχυει και φετος

----------


## navigation

στην σελιδα του Υ.Ε.Ν. www.yen.gr  έχει βγει η καινουργια προκύρηξη!

----------


## Leo

Απο την ΕΕΕ ανακοινώθηκε:

CIRCULAR 6272.doc

----------


## Apostolos

Αμα δηλώσουν οι μισοί τυχεροί είμαστε

----------


## TasPas

> Αμα δηλώσουν οι μισοί τυχεροί είμαστε


Σοβαρα Αποστολε?Δηλαδη μηλαμε για πολυ ελειψη?

----------


## Apostolos

Εδω και μερικά χρόνια δέν καταφέρνουν να βρεθούν όλοι αυτοί που θα πάνε στις σχολές....

----------


## AlexG

> Αμα δηλώσουν οι μισοί τυχεροί είμαστε





> Εδω και μερικά χρόνια δέν καταφέρνουν να βρεθούν όλοι αυτοί που θα πάνε στις σχολές....


Παντως ενω κατα τη σχολικη χρονια 2006-2007 οι προκηρυχθεισες θεσεις ηταν 1300 και οι εισαχθεντες μολις 728, το 2007-2008 οι θεσεις ηταν παλι 1300 αλλα οι εισαχθεντες αυτη τη φορα (πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι) ηταν 1088. Στους καιρους της ανεργιας και των χαμηλων μισθων, το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου αρχιζει και φαινεται σαν διεξοδος. Το ζητημα ειναι ποσοι απο τους εισαχθεντες θα συνεχισουν και θ αποφοιτησουν, αλλα και ποσοι απ αυτους θ ακολουθησουν το ναυτικο επαγγελμα

----------


## LIN@

> Παντως ενω κατα τη σχολικη χρονια 2006-2007 οι προκηρυχθεισες θεσεις ηταν 1300 και οι εισαχθεντες μολις 728, το 2007-2008 οι θεσεις ηταν παλι 1300 αλλα οι εισαχθεντες αυτη τη φορα (πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι) ηταν 1088. Στους καιρους της ανεργιας και των χαμηλων μισθων, το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου αρχιζει και φαινεται σαν διεξοδος. Το ζητημα ειναι ποσοι απο τους εισαχθεντες θα συνεχισουν και θ αποφοιτησουν, αλλα και ποσοι απ αυτους θ ακολουθησουν το ναυτικο επαγγελμα


 
HELLO παίδες!! Δίνω πανελ. φέτοσ& εγώ για την σχολή Εμποροπλοιάρχων!! Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι όταν κάποιοσ αποφοιτήσει απο την σχολή μπορεί να πάει στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ή στο Στρατό Ξηράς ως Αξιωματικός ή κάνει πρώτα βασική εκπαίδευση που είναι 12 μήνες και μετά κάνει τα χαρτιά για μονιμότητα???!!?!?!?!!! :Confused:  και μια άλλη ερώτηση! Είναι εύκολο να μπει κάποιος μέσω πανελληνίων?? ??

----------


## AlexG

> HELLO παίδες!! Δίνω πανελ. φέτοσ& εγώ για την σχολή Εμποροπλοιάρχων!! Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι όταν κάποιοσ αποφοιτήσει απο την σχολή μπορεί να πάει στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ή στο Στρατό Ξηράς ως Αξιωματικός ή κάνει πρώτα βασική εκπαίδευση που είναι 12 μήνες και μετά κάνει τα χαρτιά για μονιμότητα???!!?!?!?!!! και μια άλλη ερώτηση! Είναι εύκολο να μπει κάποιος μέσω πανελληνίων?? ??


Θα ηταν καλο να βαζουμε και λιγο το μυαλο να δουλευει. Εαν μετα την αποφοιτηση απο μια ΑΕΝ μπορουσες να πας στο στρατο ξηρας η στο πολεμικο ναυτικο σαν *αξιωματικος*, τοτε ποιος ο λογος υπαρξης της ευελπιδων και ναυτικων δοκιμων που παρεπιπτοντως θελουν περιπου 17-19000 μορια?? Οσο για τις πανελληνιες θα γνωριζεις οτι υπαρχει η βαση του 10 η οποια ισχυει και για τις ΑΕΝ. Εαν ομως σ ενδιαφερουν οι ΑΕΝ μπορεις να μπεις και εκτος πανελληνιων με βαση το βαθμο του απολυτηριου σου

----------


## LIN@

> Θα ηταν καλο να βαζουμε και λιγο το μυαλο να δουλευει. Εαν μετα την αποφοιτηση απο μια ΑΕΝ μπορουσες να πας στο στρατο ξηρας η στο πολεμικο ναυτικο σαν *αξιωματικος*, τοτε ποιος ο λογος υπαρξης της ευελπιδων και ναυτικων δοκιμων που παρεπιπτοντως θελουν περιπου 17-19000 μορια?? Οσο για τις πανελληνιες θα γνωριζεις οτι υπαρχει η βαση του 10 η οποια ισχυει και για τις ΑΕΝ. Εαν ομως σ ενδιαφερουν οι ΑΕΝ μπορεις να μπεις και εκτος πανελληνιων με βαση το βαθμο του απολυτηριου σου


 
PIRA TO IPOURGEIO TIL KAI MOU EIPAN OTI MPORO NA DILOSO KAI ME TOUS DIO TROPOUS!! KAI AUTO POU ROTISA GIA TIN METAFORA STO POLEMIKO NAUTIKO I STO STRATO MOU TO EIPAN STIS AEN!!! KAI ROTISA AN ISXYEI.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AlexG

> KAI AUTO POU ROTISA GIA TIN METAFORA STO POLEMIKO NAUTIKO I STO STRATO MOU TO EIPAN STIS AEN!!! KAI ROTISA AN ISXYEI....


Προφανως ενοουσαν για τη στρατιωτικη θητεια :Wink:

----------


## Michael

Οι ΑΕΝ είναι για αυτούς που θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν καριέρα στο Εμπορικό Ναυτικό.
Αν θες να πας ως αξιωματικός στο στρατό, καλύτερα θα ήταν να πας κατευθείαν στις σχολές του στρατού (ΣΝΔ, Ευελπίδων κλπ).

Αν είσαι αξιωματικός ΕΝ μπορείς να υπηρετήσεις ως επίκουρος αξιωματικός κατα την διάρκεια της θητείας σου εφόσον βέβαια περάσεις σχετικές εξετάσεις, αν και πολλές φορές μάλλον αυτο που μετράει είναι και το μέσον...
Ύστερα αν τύχει τότε που υπηρετείς και βγει προκύρηξη μπορείς να δηλώσεις ειδική μονιμότητα και να πας στα ελικόπτερα του ναυτικού, αφού βέβαια παρακολουθήσεις την σχετική σχολή και εξετάσεις. Λέγεται όμως πως και εκεί θέλει μέσον...
Μιλάμε πάντοτε για πολύ λίγα άτομα.

Όλα αυτά ίσχυαν μέχρι πρότινος. Τώρα που έχουν μειωθεί και οι θητείες δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο συνεχίζουν να ισχύουν ή έχουν καταργηθεί ή κατα πόσο θα ισχύουν όταν με το καλό τελειώσεις την ΑΕΝ...

Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι οι ΑΕΝ είναι δεν είναι ο καλύτερος δρόμος για να ακολουθήσεις καριέρα στο στρατο. Οι ΑΕΝ είναι για αυτούς που θέλουν να σταδιοδρομήσουν στο *Εμπορικό Ναυτικό*, κυρίως στα *πλοία* και ύστερα στα γραφεία των ναυτιλιακών και παραναυτιλιακών επιχειρήσεων και πιο σπάνια σε ειδικές θέσεις στο δημόσιο, υπό _προυποθέσεις_, όπως περιγράψαμε προηγουμένως ή στο λιμενικό κλπ.

----------


## LIN@

> Οι ΑΕΝ είναι για αυτούς που θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν καριέρα στο Εμπορικό Ναυτικό.
> Αν θες να πας ως αξιωματικός στο στρατό, καλύτερα θα ήταν να πας κατευθείαν στις σχολές του στρατού (ΣΝΔ, Ευελπίδων κλπ).
> 
> Αν είσαι αξιωματικός ΕΝ μπορείς να υπηρετήσεις ως επίκουρος αξιωματικός κατα την διάρκεια της θητείας σου εφόσον βέβαια περάσεις σχετικές εξετάσεις, αν και πολλές φορές μάλλον αυτο που μετράει είναι και το μέσον...
> Ύστερα αν τύχει τότε που υπηρετείς και βγει προκύρηξη μπορείς να δηλώσεις ειδική μονιμότητα και να πας στα ελικόπτερα του ναυτικού, αφού βέβαια παρακολουθήσεις την σχετική σχολή και εξετάσεις. Λέγεται όμως πως και εκεί θέλει μέσον...
> Μιλάμε πάντοτε για πολύ λίγα άτομα.
> 
> Όλα αυτά ίσχυαν μέχρι πρότινος. Τώρα που έχουν μειωθεί και οι θητείες δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο συνεχίζουν να ισχύουν ή έχουν καταργηθεί ή κατα πόσο θα ισχύουν όταν με το καλό τελειώσεις την ΑΕΝ...
> 
> Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι οι ΑΕΝ είναι δεν είναι ο καλύτερος δρόμος για να ακολουθήσεις καριέρα στο στρατο. Οι ΑΕΝ είναι για αυτούς που θέλουν να σταδιοδρομήσουν στο *Εμπορικό Ναυτικό*, κυρίως στα *πλοία* και ύστερα στα γραφεία των ναυτιλιακών και παραναυτιλιακών επιχειρήσεων και πιο σπάνια σε ειδικές θέσεις στο δημόσιο, υπό _προυποθέσεις_, όπως περιγράψαμε προηγουμένως ή στο λιμενικό κλπ.


 
ena megalo THANKS gia tis plirofories!!!!!  :Very Happy:  eilikrina me esoses!!!!!! :Very Happy: m aresei auto to epaggelma gi auto kai to epilego alla epeidi exo megali porosi kai me to strato gi auto rotisa!!!! Kai kathe pote exei metatheseis?? kai san mia geniki apopsi einai kales oi AEN??

----------


## Morgan

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=264&page=39

des edw kai as meinoume sto thema pou einai  Ελλ.Ναυτικοί-Οδηγός - Εισαγ. Σπουδαστών ΑΕΝ

----------


## LIN@

HELLOOOO paidia eimai kainouria sto forum kai tha thela kai ego na ekfraso merikes apories pou exo gia tis sxoles!! (morgan an ksefigo apo to thema diorthose me!!)

Dino panellinies fetos kai tha diloso AEN os deuteri epilogi!! Alla me auta pou diavasa edo oi AEN den einai kai i kaliteri lisi... ontos i politeia den anagnorizei autes tis sxoles kai den tis stirizei??

etsi opos exei ginei to sistima opoios thelei na mpei tha mpei?? i  iparxei antagonismos??

kai kati teleutaio!! Eimai apo Athina kai stin Aitisi dilosa Kriti proti protimisi!! Poses pithanotites exo na me steiloun ekei? Sti sxoli mesa foras stoli i eisai me ta politika??  :Confused:  

Kai na prostheso kai kati teleutaio!! Ontos i sxoli Aspropirgou den einai kai i kaliteri! Exo filous mou ekei mesa kai mou exoun pei ta xeirotera apo apopsis mathimaton panta!!! I kaliteri eiinai stis Oinousses!!!!!!!!

----------


## LIN@

OOPS...! SORRY!! SE LATHOS TOPIC EGRAPSA!!:cry:

----------


## padelis234

> HELLOOOO paidia eimai kainouria sto forum kai tha thela kai ego na ekfraso merikes apories pou exo gia tis sxoles!! (morgan an ksefigo apo to thema diorthose me!!)
> 
> Dino panellinies fetos kai tha diloso AEN os deuteri epilogi!! Alla me auta pou diavasa edo oi AEN den einai kai i kaliteri lisi... ontos i politeia den anagnorizei autes tis sxoles kai den tis stirizei??
> 
> etsi opos exei ginei to sistima opoios thelei na mpei tha mpei?? i  iparxei antagonismos??
> 
> kai kati teleutaio!! Eimai apo Athina kai stin Aitisi dilosa Kriti proti protimisi!! Poses pithanotites exo na me steiloun ekei? Sti sxoli mesa foras stoli i eisai me ta politika??  
> 
> Kai na prostheso kai kati teleutaio!! Ontos i sxoli Aspropirgou den einai kai i kaliteri! Exo filous mou ekei mesa kai mou exoun pei ta xeirotera apo apopsis mathimaton panta!!! I kaliteri eiinai stis Oinousses!!!!!!!!


Όταν λες ότι η σχολή Ασπροπύργου δεν είναι από τις καλύτερες σχετικά με ποιά άποψη το λες.Γιατί από τις σχολές Πρεβέζης που ήμουν και στον Ασπρόπυργο που είμαι τώρα σαν επίπεδο γνώσεων ας πούμε ότι δεν είναι αρκετό.Αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει λίγο πολύ σε όλες τις σχολές.
Το θέμα είναι να το κυνηγίσεις στο εκπαιδευτικό σου ταξίδι.Βέβαια έχουμε ακούσει και τα άλλα: -Μα καλά παιδάκι μου δεν στα έμαθαν στο βαπόρι? Και όντως μπορεί κάποιοι να μην τα μάθανε,ΑΛΛΑ ότι κάνεις πρέπει να το ξεκινήσεις μόνος σου και άνθρωποι για να σε βοηθήσουν και να σε στηρίξουν είναι πάρα πολλοί  :Wink:  Γι αυτό αν πιστεύεις ότι σου αρέσει δεν έχεις τίποτα να χάσεις.Έτσι και αλλιώς το 90 % εκείνων που αποφασίζουν αν θα συνεχίσουν τη σχολή το αποφασίζουν κατά την διάρκεια του 1ου ταξιδιού.Όχι για το αν θα γίνουν ναυτικοί,αλλά για το αν θα συνεχίσουν τη σχολή.
Καλή επιτυχία στις Πανελλήνιες και ο ¶γιος Νικόλας μαζί σου  :Razz:

----------


## Morgan

To parwn 8ema , exei skopo na leitourghsei apokleistika ws odhgos gia thn eisagwgh stis sxoles kai tipote parapanw - plhrofories sxetika me eisagwgikes eksetaseis , vathmous pou apaitountai ktl, mporoun na mou apostellontai me pm kai tha frontizw gia thn amesh anakoinwsh tous.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.theseanation.gr/2008/05/2...ς_ΑΕΝ/682.html

Μέχρι τις 10 Αυγούστου θα μπορούν να υποβάλλουν τις αιτήσεις εισαγωγής στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, οι 1.300 σπουδαστές που προβλέπει Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας.
Σύμφωνα με την προκήρυξη του Υπουργείου, η οποία περιέχει όλες τις ρυθμιστικές λεπτομέρειες εισαγωγής στις Ακαδημίες για το εκπαιδευτικό έτος 2008-2009, προσδιορίζεται ότι από τους 1.300 σπουδαστές οι 721 θα αφορούν σε πλοιάρχους και οι 579 σε μηχανικούς.

Τα δικαιολογητικά των ενδιαφερομένων που θα εισαχθούν μέσω πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων θα πρέπει να υποβληθούν έως τις 10 Ιουλίου 2008, ενώ, για τους κατόχους τίτλου σπουδών δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης μέχρι τις 10 Αυγούστου 2008.

http://www.theseanation.gr/upload/Im...rixi%20aen.pdf

----------


## dryhammer

Καλησπερα σε ολους, καταρχην ειμαι ακριβως η ιδια περιπτωση με τον thevoidbringer οπως εχει αναφερει σε ενα παλαιοτερο post του. Βασικα εχω τελεωσει ΤΕΙ Πληροφορικης αλλα δεν μ'αρέσει ιδιαίτερα και δεν θελω να ασχοληθω με αυτο που σπουδασα(γτπ η επαγγελματικη καταρτιση!!! στο σχολειο). Εχω βρει εδωπερα τους τροπους εισαγωγης στις ΑΕΝ, αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν σε κοβουν στις ιατρικες εξετασεις λογω μυωπιας. Εχω 5!!  :Sad: , αν σε κοβουν λογω μυωπιας μαλλον θα κανω επεμβαση. Το δευτερο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν παρχει περιπτωση εισαγωγης στο Λιμενικο. Απο το ΓΕΝ εχω δει οτι καποιος που εχει πτυχιο ΑΕΙ και σχετικο με ναυτιλιακα μπορει να κανει 15μηνες παρακολουθηση και μετα να γινει ανθυποπλοιαρχος. Αναφερει οτι εξαρταται απο την προκυρηξη, απλα εχω πιθανοτητες να μπω με προκυρηξη επειδη εχω τελειωσει ΤΕΙ? Και αν οχι, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να παω σε καραβι για τον χειρισμο των τηλεπικοινωνιων ή κατι σχετικο με πληροφορικη?

----------


## Green Chaos

Απτα παραπανω το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι θα σε κοψουν λογο μυωπιας και γω ειχα 5,5 και εκανα laser .

----------


## Νικόλας

ρε παιδιά έχω μια ερώτηση έχω ακούσει για την αίτηση που μπορείς να μπείς αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω κανέναν που να έχει μπεί με αίτηση μάλλον είναι δύσκολο ε ??
συγνώμη αν δεν είμαι στο σωστό 8έμα :Very Happy:

----------


## alkiviadis

Συγγνώμη αν αυτό που θα ρωτήσω έχει απαντηθεί κάπου αλλού αλλά ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος λόγω διαβάσματος για τις πανελλήνιες και δεν μπορώ να ψάξω.Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής:Είναι καλύτερο κάποιος να γίνει μηχανικός ή πλοίαρχος?Απο τη σκοπιά της επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης επειδή απο σχετική συζήτηση που είχα με το πατέρα μου που δούλευε παλαιότερα σε πλοία είπε πως οι καπετάνιοι δεν βρίσκουν τόσο ευκολα δουλειά μιας και χρειάζονται λίγοι έναντι των μηχανικών που χρειάζονται σαφώς περισσότεροι.Στην σελίδα της σχολής βέβαια αναφέρει πώς υπάρχει άμεση επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση χωρίς να προσδιορίζει.Μπορειτε να με βοηθήσετε?Θα το εκτιμούσα.Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Συγγνώμη αν αυτό που θα ρωτήσω έχει απαντηθεί κάπου αλλού αλλά ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος λόγω διαβάσματος για τις πανελλήνιες και δεν μπορώ να ψάξω.Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής:Είναι καλύτερο κάποιος να γίνει μηχανικός ή πλοίαρχος?Απο τη σκοπιά της επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης επειδή απο σχετική συζήτηση που είχα με το πατέρα μου που δούλευε παλαιότερα σε πλοία είπε πως οι καπετάνιοι δεν βρίσκουν τόσο ευκολα δουλειά μιας και χρειάζονται λίγοι έναντι των μηχανικών που χρειάζονται σαφώς περισσότεροι.Στην σελίδα της σχολής βέβαια αναφέρει πώς υπάρχει άμεση επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση χωρίς να προσδιορίζει.Μπορειτε να με βοηθήσετε?Θα το εκτιμούσα.Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


Συμφωνα παντα με τα λεγομενα μεσα στις σχολες ζητηση υπαρχει στο επαγγελμα και στους 2 τομεις,απλα λιγο περισσοτερο στους μηχανικους...Τωρα για αν θα πας μηχανικος η πλοιαρχος εσυ αποφασιζεις φιλε μου,το σκεφτεσαι καλα,τι σου αρεσει πιο πολυ και αποφασιζεις...

----------


## mastropanagos

Ανοιχτη επιστολη,

Προς τους σπουδαστες και τις σπουδαστριες των Ακαδημιων Εμπορικου Ναυτικου,
επιθυμουμε να σας απευθυνουμε αυτη τη δημοσια επιστολη,με την οποια τοποθετουμεθα στα καιρια και κρισιμα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζει η ναυτικη εκπαιδευση και που αφορουν ολους μας αλλα κυριως το μελλον σας.
   Ακαδημιες οι οποιες λειτουργουν με ενα νομικο καθεστως,το οποιο ενω απαιτει και ορθα απαιτει,προσοντα αντιστοιχα με εκεινα των συναδελφων των ΤΕΙ,ταυτοχρονα αρνειται να αναγνωρισει την ισοτιμια των πτυχιων των ΑΕΝ,των δικων σας πτυχιων,παρα το 8 εξαμηνα της εκπαιδευσης σας!
    Αυτο το νομικο καθεστως απογυμνωσε τις ΑΕΝ απο μονιμους καθηγητες ναυτικων μαθηματων.Σας ειναι γνωστο αλλωστε οτι ελαχιστοι ειναι πλεον οι μονιμοι καθηγητες ναυτικων μαθηματων,ενω μειωνονται δραματικα και οι καθηγητες που εχουν απομεινει αλλων ειδικοτητων.Παραλληλα εκκρεμουν χρονια τωρα καποιες ελαχιστες προσληψεις,που ομως απεχουν πολυ απο το να καλυψουν τα κενα.Αρκει να σκεφθειτε οτι ποσοστο πανω απο 80&#37; των πραγματοποιουμενων ωρων μαθηματων,γινονται απο εκτακτους,ωρομισθιους δηλαδη,κακοπληρωμενους αλλα ηρωικους συναδελφους.
     Το Υπουργειο Εμπορικης Ναυτιλιας ανακοινωνει προσληψεις εκπαιδευτικου προσωπικου αν και γνωριζει οτι,για τις θεσεις και τις βαθμιδες που ανακοινωνει,δεν θα προσελθει κανενας υποψηφιος καταλληλος να αναλαβει τη διδασκαλια των ναυτικων μαθηματων.
     Το ιδιο νομικο πλαισιο δημιουργησε σειρα προβληματων αναμεσα στα μελη του εκπαιδευτικου προσωπικου που υπηρετουν στις ακαδημιες,υποβιβαζοντας μεγαλη μεριδα απο αυτους,καθε ειδικοτητας,ιδιαιτερα μαλιστα τους καθηγητες ναυτικων μαθηματων και διχαζοντας τους.
      Το ιδιο νομικο καθεστως οδηγει,πολυ γρηγορα δυστυχως σε πληρη αποδιοργανωση και υποβιβασμο των ναυτικων σπουδων,αφου η κατασταση σε ολους τους τομεις επιδεινωνονται.
      Εκπαιδευεστε σε ΑΕΝ διαφορετικων ταχυτητων.Ξερετε καλα οτι "λειτουργουν" ΑΕΝ χωρις κανεναν η μονο ενα μονιμο καθηγητη ναυτικων μαθηματων και ισως με ενα μονιμο καθηγητη αγγλικων η καποιας αλλης ειδικοτητας.Με ελαχιστο,κυριως εκτακτο προσωπικο που ειναι αποριας αξιο,πως μπορει να ανταπεξελθει στις πολλαπλες εκπαιδευτικες αναγκες.
      Τα συμπερασματα ειναι προφανη.Υπαρχουν ΑΕΝ που δεν ειναι δυνατον να ανταποκριθουν στο προορισμο τους.Υπαρχουν ΑΕΝ στις οποιες δεν διδασκονται καποια μαθηματα και μεταφερονται σε επομενα εξαμηνα η καλυπτεται η αναγκη διδασκαλιας με ευκαιριακες λυσεις,σε ελαχιστο χρονο,ωστε να καλυφθει το τυπικο μερος και αδιαφορωντας για το ουσιαστικο το οποιο ειναι παντα η σωστη εκπαιδευση και καταρτιση των σπουδαστων και σπουδαστριων.
       Ξερετε καλυτερα απο εμας το ανεπαρκες και πολλες φορες αθλιο επιπεδο της υλικοτεχνικης υποδομης των ΑΕΝ.Την ανεπαρκεια των μεσων που διατιθενται για την εκπαιδευση σας.Τη καθυστερημενη παραδοση των βιβλιων που καποια μπορει και να μην παραδοθουν κατα τη διαρκεια του εξαμηνου.
        Το συνολο των εκπαιδευτικων,μονιμων και εκτακτων,δεν πρεπει και δεν μπορει να σιωπησει αλλο.Δεν μπορουμε να μεινουμε πλεον αδρανεις σε ενα συστημα που λειτουργει εις βαρος των σπουδαστων μας,εις βαρος της εκπαιδευτικης διαδικασιας,εις βαρος στο μελλον σας.
        Ζητησαμε συνατησεις τοσο με τον υπουργο οσο και το Γενικο Γραμματεα του Υπουργειου Εμπορικης Ναυτιλιας,υποβαλλαμε προτασεις για την διεξοδο απο αυτη τη κατασταση,εργαστηκαμε για να ετοιμαστουν λυσεις ικανοποιητικες.Λαβαμε αοριστες υποσχεσεις χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα.

Η Π.Ε.Ε.Δ.Ν.Ε. ειναι σταθερα προσανατολισμενη στην ανωτατοποιηση των ΑΕΝ

1.Πληρης εξομοιωση σε ολα τα επιπεδα με τα ΤΕΙ.

2.Αμεση τροποποιηση του ν3450/06 προς τη κατευθυνση αυτη.

3.Αυξηση των δαπανων για τη Ναυτικη Εκπαιδευση.

4.Αμεση καλυψη ολων των κενων οργανικων θεσεων.

5.Δημιουργια επιπλεον οργανικων θεσεων,στα επιπεδα των πραγματικων αναγκων.

6.Αυξηση του επι δεκαετια καθηλωμενου σε εξευτελιστικο επιπεδο ωρομισθιου των εκτακτων συναδελφων.

7.Ενταξεις των υπηρετουντων καθηγητων με παρομοιο τροπο αυτου των ΤΕΙ.


     Για τους παραπανω και πολλους αλλους λογους προχωραμε μετα απο πολλη περισκεψη στην εξαγγελια κινητοποιησεων,που εχουν εναν αυστηρο προειδοποιητικο χαρακτηρα προς το ΥΕΝ και που δηλωνουν την αποφασιστικοτητα μας,αλλα και τη προνοια μας να δωσουμε καθε περιθωριο ωστει να μην θιχτει η ομαλη εξελιξη των σπουδων σας.
     Αποφασισαμε πως αν μεχρι την εναρξη της προσεχους εξεταστικης περιοδου δεν υπαρξει ανταποκριση και δεσμευση του ΥΕΝ προς τη κατευθυνση της ικανοποιησης των αιτηματων μας:

*1.Να μην παραδωσουμε,σε πρωτη φαση,βαθμολογιες προφορικες η γραπτες,ωστε να καταστει και πρακτικα προφανης η αποφασιστηκοτητα μας.
    2.Να προχωρησουμε,σε δευτερη φαση και εντος της εξεταστικης περιοδου,σε επαναλαμβανομενες 48ωρες απεργιες.

*     Η ΠΕΕΔΝΕ αγωνια μαζι με τους σπουδαστες και τις σπουδαστριες για το μελλον της ναυτικης εκπαιδευσης και αισθανεται υποχρεωμενη δημοσια να επισημανει το αδιεξοδο στο οποιο οδηγειται....
     Η ΠΕΕΔΝΕ καλει τους σπουδαστες και τις σπουδαστριες των ΑΕΝ να σκεφθουν,να δειξουν την απαραιτητη κατανοηση στις αγωνιστικες μας κινητοποιησεις.Αλλωστε η επιτυχης απηχηση θα ειναι προς το συμφερον της Ναυτικης Εκπαιδευσης και των ιδιων.Ο στοχος ειναι ενας και κοινος:Η ανωτατοποιηση των ΑΕΝ.....!!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Αυτη η ανακοινωση υπαρχει τοιχοκολλημενη σε πολλες ΑΕΝ,την βρηκα σημερα και το θεωρησα σωστο να την μεταφερω εδω για να δουμε τι λεει και η μερια των καθηγητων για τις σχολες,ξερω οτι το κειμενο ειναι μεγαλο και θα κουραστειτε να το διαβασετε αλλα αξιζει το κοπο γιατι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο και λεει ορθα και σωστα πραγματα για το καθεστως μεσα στις ΑΕΝ...Τα σχολια δικα σας.....

----------


## alkiviadis

> Συμφωνα παντα με τα λεγομενα μεσα στις σχολες ζητηση υπαρχει στο επαγγελμα και στους 2 τομεις,απλα λιγο περισσοτερο στους μηχανικους...Τωρα για αν θα πας μηχανικος η πλοιαρχος εσυ αποφασιζεις φιλε μου,το σκεφτεσαι καλα,τι σου αρεσει πιο πολυ και αποφασιζεις...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!Αλλά είναι σίγουρο αυτό για τους καπετάνιους?Γιατί λογικά αν το πάρουμε λογικα πόσα μπορεί να έιναι τα πλοία που να μπορούν να καλύψουν όλο αυτό τον αριθμό των καπετάνιων?Επειδή σε κάθε πλοίο χρειάζεται ένας καπετάνιος ενώ μηχανικοί πολλοί...Ίσως κάνω και λάθος μιας και δεν τα ξέρω καλά.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!Αλλά είναι σίγουρο αυτό για τους καπετάνιους?Γιατί λογικά αν το πάρουμε πόσα μπορεί να έιναι τα πλοία που να μπορούν να καλύψουν όλο αυτό τον αριθμό των καπετάνιων?Επειδή σε κάθε πλοίο χρειάζεται ένας καπετάνιος ενώ μηχανικοί πολλοί...Ίσως κάνω και λάθος μιας και δεν τα ξέρω καλά.


Δεν ειναι ορθο αυτο που λες και θα σου εξηγησω το γιατι..
Ενα βαπορι εχει μεσα ενα Καπετανιο,ενα Υποπλοιαρχο και δυο Ανθυποπλοιαρχους..
Κατω στη μηχανη εχει ενα Α Μηχανικο,ενα Β Μηχανικο και δυο Γ μηχανικους,αρα η αναλογια ειναι ιδια....
Μιλαμε για τη συνθεση ενος ποντοπορου παντα...

----------


## alkiviadis

> Δεν ειναι ορθο αυτο που λες και θα σου εξηγησω το γιατι..
> Ενα βαπορι εχει μεσα ενα Καπετανιο,ενα Υποπλοιαρχο και δυο Ανθυποπλοιαρχους..
> Κατω στη μηχανη εχει ενα Α Μηχανικο,ενα Β Μηχανικο και δυο Γ μηχανικους,αρα η αναλογια ειναι ιδια....
> Μιλαμε για τη συνθεση ενος ποντοπορου παντα...


ΟΚ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!Με βοήθησες απίστευτα πολύ..Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Kapetanissa

> Είναι καλύτερο κάποιος να γίνει μηχανικός ή πλοίαρχος?


 
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα. Τον εαυτό σου πρέπει να ρωτήσεις τι του αρέσει και τι προτιμά. Γιατί εσύ θα είσαι που θα ζήσεις αμέτρητες ώρες της ζωής σου σε όποιον από τους δύο τομείς διαλέξεις. Μπορεί και οι μηχανικοί και οι πλοίαρχοι να εργάζονται στο καράβι, αλλά οι συνθήκες εργασίας τους διαφέρουν αρκετά. 

Οι μηχανικοί εργάζονται κυρίως στο μηχανοστάσιο - χώρος κλειστός, με υψηλή θερμοκρασία και πολύ θόρυβο. Αν λατρεύεις τις μηχανές και δε σου λείπει ο ανοιχτός ορίζοντας, αν σε ξετρελαίνουν τα εκατοντάδες σωληνάκια και τα έμβολα και...  όλα τα άλλα των μηχανών, αν αντέχεις τη ζέστη και τα αυτιά σου δε χαμπαριάζουν από δαιμονισμένο ήχο των μηχανών αλλά αντίθετα τον θεωρείς ισάξιο της ενάτης του Μπετόβεν, τότε θα ανοίγεις την πόρτα για να κατεβείς στη βάρδια σου και θα νομίζεις πως κατεβαίνεις στον Παράδεισο... 

Αν όμως θες να μετράς τα αστέρια και τα κύματα, να ρουφάς αχόρταγα τον άνεμο και  να μεταλαβαίνεις αρμύρα, αν ίδια αντέχεις και την πολύ ζέστη του Περσικού αλλά και το ψοφόκρυο της Γερμανίας, τότε μάλλον προς τη γέφυρα πρέπει να πας. 

Βέβαια δεν είναι μόνο αυτά που ξεχωρίζουν το ένα επάγγελμα από το άλλο. Για τους μηχανικούς ας μιλήσει κάποιος μηχανικός - για τους καπεταναίους όμως να ξέρεις πως χρειάζονται πολλά περισσότερα προσόντα αφού ο καπετάνιος προΐσταται ολόκληρου του πλοίου. Οφείλει λοιπόν σε γενικές γραμμές να γνωρίζει και τι κάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι πάνω στο πλοίο ώστε να μπορεί ουσιαστικά να προΐσταται και όχι μόνο στα χαρτιά. 

πχ Ο καπετάνιος και ο αξιωματικός καταστρώματος είναι εκείνοι που θα δώσουν με τον τηλέγραφο την εντολή στη μηχανή να πάει πρόσω ή ανάποδα, να κόψει στροφές ή να ανεβάσει. Αλλά και να μπορεί να εκτιμήσει έγκαιρα τι μπορεί η μηχανή του πλοίου να πετύχει ώστε το καράβι να κάνει με επιτυχία τους ελιγμούς του. 

Όπως πρέπει να ξέρει από τρόφιμα για να κάνει τις σωστές παραγγελίες σε συνεργασία με το στιούαρτ. 

Να φροντίσει τη μισθοδοσία του πληρώματος. Τις συνθήκες εργασίας τους. Την επικοινωνία τους με τη στεριά. Να μεριμνήσει για θέματα υγείας τους. Να βρίσκεται σε διαρκή επικοινωνία με την εταιρεία και τις διάφορες αρχές. 

Να ξέρει από κουβέρτα και φορτωεκφόρτωση πλοίου (που είναι ολόκληρη επιστήμη) αλλά και ναυσιπλοΐα. Μαθηματικά για τους διάφορους υπολογισμούς αλλά και φυσική και χημεία - απαραίτητα για κάποια ειδικά φορτία. 

Να χειρίζεται ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή αλλά και ένα σωρό άλλα μηχανήματα απαραίτητα στη δουλειά του. 

Να ξέρει μετεωρολογία αλλά χίλια δυο μυστικά των δρόμων της θάλασσας. Πχ ο καπετάνιος πρέπει να ξέρει τις ιδιαιτερότητες του καναλιού του Σουέζ, του Ίνγκλις τσάνελ, του Παναμά, του ακρωτηρίου της Καλής Ελπίδας ... όπως και των αμέτρητων λιμανιών του κόσμου. Δεν είναι ο μηχανικός που θα έρθει σε επαφή με κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι και με τόσο διαφορετικούς λαούς σε κάθε χώρα αλλά ο καπετάνιος... 

Να κατέχει επίσης άριστα τα σωστικά για περίπτωση κινδύνου. 

Να παίζει στα πέντε δάχτυλα τους διάφορους κανονισμούς. 

Και κυρίως να έχει ηγετικά προσόντα για να διοικεί το πλήρωμα. 

Χωρίς να θέλω να υποτιμήσω το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού, που από συνθήκες εργασίας το θεωρώ πολύ πιο δύσκολο από του καπετάνιου, νομίζω ότι η δουλειά του καπετάνιου χρειάζεται πολλές περισσότερες γνώσεις αλλά και περισσότερα (και διαφορετικά όπως είπα) προσόντα. Δεν είναι να απορείς που κάποτε έλεγαν για τον καπετάνιο ότι είναι ο πρώτος μετά το Θεό. Ούτε που οι νόμοι του έχουν δώσει τόση εξουσία. Το θέμα όμως είναι να μετρήσει κανείς σωστά τις δυνάμεις του για το αν θα μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί σε τόσες απαιτήσεις. Γιατί μπορεί να ζητάνε οι εταιρείς και μηχανικούς και πλοιάρχους. Αλλά ζητάνε καλούς μηχανικούς και καλούς πλοιάρχους. Κι αν δεν το αγαπάς αυτό που κάνεις και αν δεν είσαι πλασμένος για τη δουλειά αυτή, άδικα θα γυρνάς την Ακτή Μιαούλη με το φυλλάδιο στην κολότσεπη... 

Από σένα λοιπόν εξαρτάται. Ρώτα, μάθε, τι κάνει ένας μηχανικός και τι ένας καπετάνιος και μετά σκύψε στην ψυχούλα σου και ρώτα:

Μου αρέσει να ζήσω τη ζωή μου κάνοντας αυτή τη δουλειά;

Μπορώ να κάνω αυτή τη δουλειά; 

Η επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση είναι σημαντική και αυτή αλλά όχι το σημαντικότερο για επαγγέλματα όπως του μηχανικού ΕΝ και του πλοιάρχου, επαγγέλματα πολύ δύσκολα και τα δύο. Κι ακριβώς γι' αυτό είναι πρωταρχικό να καίγεσαι από λαχτάρα να τα ακολουθήσεις. Να είσαι έτοιμος να ξεπεράσεις τον εαυτό σου τον ίδιο για να πετύχεις. Αλλιώς τζάμπα θα χάσεις κάποια χρόνια της ζωής σου και θα τρέχεις μετά να βρεις άλλο επάγγελμα.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η ενημέρωση από το Μαστροπανάγο για τα αιτήματα των καθηγητών Ναυτικής Εκπαίδευσης. Με αφορμή το κείμενό του έψαξα λίγο περισσότερο και εντόπισα ένα σχετικό άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής:

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...06/1625985.htm

*&#171;Χρειάζεται θαρραλέο άνοιγμα στην ιδιωτική ναυτική εκπαίδευση&#187;*

Ποιος το λέει αυτό; Σίγουρα όχι οι καθηγητές της Ναυτικής Εκπαίδευσης. Αυτοί προβάλλουν όπως είδαμε την ανωτατοποίηση των ΑΕΝ και συγκεκριμένα την εξομοίωση με τα ΤΕΙ. 

Αξίζει πραγματικά να διαβάσετε το άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής και να προβληματιστείτε. Και σημειώνω ότι είναι πολύ πρόσφατο (6/2/2009) - και ίσως καθόλου άσχετο με την κινητοποίηση των καθηγητών της Ναυτικής Εκπαίδευσης. 

Το μόνο βέβαιο τόσο από την επιστολή των καθηγητών όσο και από το άρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής αλλά και όσα γράφουν εδώ οι ίδιοι οι σπουδαστές, είναι πως η Δημόσια Ναυτική Εκπαίδευση δεν είναι αντίστοιχη της ναυτικής δύναμης της πατρίδας μας. Αντίθετα όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι την περιγράφουν με τα πιο μελανά χρώματα. Τις πταίει; Γιατί έφτασε σε τέτοια κατάσταση; 

Και ποια είναι η λύση; Η εξομοίωση με τα ΤΕΙ; Ή το άνοιγμα στην ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση;

----------


## Kapetanissa

Στο ερώτημα "τις πταίει", λάβετε υπόψη και ένα ακόμη άρθρο, προ λίγων μηνών:

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...0&pubid=938445

*&#171;Βουλιάζει&#187; η ναυτική εκπαίδευση από τις δραματικές ελλείψεις σε προσωπικό.*




> &#171;Κορυφή του παγόβουνου&#187; αποτελεί η περίπτωση της Ακαδημίας Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Κύμης, όπου για πρώτη φορά υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μην αποφοιτήσουν σπουδαστές επειδή *δεν ολοκλήρωσαν τον προβλεπόμενο &#171;κύκλο&#187; σπουδών λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού*.
> 
> [...]Ο πρόεδρος της ΠΕΕΔΝΕ κ. Κώστας Κοροντζής μιλώντας στο &#171;Εθνος&#187; για την περίπτωση της Κύμης τονίζει ότι *&#171;οι σπουδαστές δεν διδάχτηκαν το μάθημα των Αγγλικών επειδή δεν προσελήφθη κανένας ωρομίσθιος.* Ισως αυτές τις μέρες ξεκινήσουν κάποια μαθήματα από έναν καθηγητή που στέλνει το υπουργείο, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι δυνατό να βγει η ύλη του έτους σε ένα 20ήμερο&#187;.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα. Τον εαυτό σου πρέπει να ρωτήσεις τι του αρέσει και τι προτιμά. Γιατί εσύ θα είσαι που θα ζήσεις αμέτρητες ώρες της ζωής σου σε όποιον από τους δύο τομείς διαλέξεις. Μπορεί και οι μηχανικοί και οι πλοίαρχοι να εργάζονται στο καράβι, αλλά οι συνθήκες εργασίας τους διαφέρουν αρκετά. ...............


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σου.Θέλω να γίνω καπετάνιος αλλά μέχρι πριν φοβόμουν οτι ήταν κάτι βαρετό μέχρι πριν διαβάσω αυτο που έγραψες..  :Smile:

----------


## perlasmeister

Μηπως ξερει κανενας ποτε μπορουν οι ενδιαφερομενοι να υποβάλλουν τις αιτήσεις εισαγωγής στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού για το 2009 ? η αν εχει βγει τιποτα τελοςπαντον

----------


## pnakas

> θα μπορουσατε να μου πητε πια σχολη ειναι καλητερη γαι να ξερω σε πια θα παω


FILE MOU KALISPERA
EIMAI ARKETO KAIRO STO EPAGELMA KAI 8A H8ELA NA SOY DOSO MIA SYMBOYLH....AMA TO AGAPAS OPOY KAI NA PAS KALA 8A PERASEIS, AN KAI TO SXOLEIO EINAI TO BAPORI DYSTYXOS KAI OXI OI SXOLES, EAN OMOS PAS ETSI GIA NA LEME OTI KAPOU SPOUDASES KALYTERA NA TO AFHSEIS GIATI OI SXOLES MPOREI NA MH SOU PROSFEROUN POLLA ALLA 8A PREPEI NA ZORISTEIS ARKETA GIA NA YPOSTIRIKSEIS TO XARTI POU 8A PAREIS META APO 4 XRONIA.
EGO EXO TELEIOSEI TH SXOLH THS PREVEZAS H OPOIA TORA APO OTI AKOYO EXEI KALYTERES SYN8HKES.
PANTOS OTI APORIA EXEIS EDO EIMASTE NA SOY TH LYSOYME KAI NA BOH8HSOUME.
NA SAI PANTA KALA KAI O 8EOS NA SE FOTISEI

----------


## pnakas

> Μηπως ξερει κανενας ποτε μπορουν οι ενδιαφερομενοι να υποβάλλουν τις αιτήσεις εισαγωγής στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού για το 2009 ? η αν εχει βγει τιποτα τελοςπαντον


EDO 8A TO VREIS OTAN 8A EKDO8EI H NEA PROK

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm;jses...F6?prnbr=32620

----------


## BillyS

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σου.Θέλω να γίνω καπετάνιος αλλά μέχρι πριν φοβόμουν οτι ήταν κάτι βαρετό μέχρι πριν διαβάσω αυτο που έγραψες..


kala ola afta p s ipe i kapetanisa, egw to psaxno fetos mexri aidias k malon tha katalikso aen. afto p kserw ine oti an pas gia kapetanios to xarti s ine pio poli na minis sto epagelma gia pada (oxi oti s anagazi kapios alla ti doulia tha kaneis meta stin steria s periptosi p varethis na taksidevis.. katholou apithano ... an les ime kapetanios sta karavia, ektos an pas limeniko soma i odigas kana yiot) enw o mixanikos kalista bori na asxolithi me mixanes.. giati to karavi ine ena kinoumeno ergostasio na sto pw k etc, k o mixanikos exei mia aksia parapano. p.x o filos m p ine γ mhxanikos tora me to p pire to xarti tis aen ton zitise i deh os dimosio ipalilo k ton ixe zitisi k sto parelthon i pirosvestiki.. vevea aftos dn pige.. tespa k o mhxanikos apo oso kserw dn ine olo mesa stin fasaria.. exeis tin moutsoura alla k ekei ine diaforetika ta pragmata. exei air control p dn ine o thorivos olo sto kefali s did thelw na pw me afto oti i kapetanisa ta ipe ligo realistika.. iparxoun vids sto youtube me tin doulia k ton 2 tomeon.. apla i diki m i gnomi ine an pas gia kati monimo gine kapetanios an pas gia kati mexri ta 30-35 s k thes meta na kaneis oikogenia gine mixanikos.. tora i apofasi dikia s..

----------


## kastkon8

Καλημερα συναδελφοι. Ο γιος μου τελειωνει φετος το λυκειο και αποφασισε να ακολουθηση το επαγγελμα το δικο μου [μηχανικος] επειδη οταν ημουν εγω σπουδαστης τα πραγματα ηταν πολυ διαφορετικα απο οτι ειναι σημερα θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες σχετικα με τις σχολες και την εκπαιδευση Οποιος φιλος γνωριζει ας μου δωσει μια εικονα τισ εκπαιδευσης σημερα και ποια κατα την γνωμη του ειναι καλυτερη σχολη ευχαριστω

----------


## alkiviadis

> kala ola afta p s ipe i kapetanisa, egw to psaxno fetos mexri aidias k malon tha katalikso aen. afto p kserw ine oti an pas gia kapetanios to xarti s ine pio poli na minis sto epagelma gia pada (oxi oti s anagazi kapios alla ti doulia tha kaneis meta stin steria s periptosi p varethis na taksidevis.. katholou apithano ... an les ime kapetanios sta karavia, ektos an pas limeniko soma i odigas kana yiot) enw o mixanikos kalista bori na asxolithi me mixanes.. giati to karavi ine ena kinoumeno ergostasio na sto pw k etc, k o mixanikos exei mia aksia parapano. p.x o filos m p ine γ mhxanikos tora me to p pire to xarti tis aen ton zitise i deh os dimosio ipalilo k ton ixe zitisi k sto parelthon i pirosvestiki.. vevea aftos dn pige.. tespa k o mhxanikos apo oso kserw dn ine olo mesa stin fasaria.. exeis tin moutsoura alla k ekei ine diaforetika ta pragmata. exei air control p dn ine o thorivos olo sto kefali s did thelw na pw me afto oti i kapetanisa ta ipe ligo realistika.. iparxoun vids sto youtube me tin doulia k ton 2 tomeon.. apla i diki m i gnomi ine an pas gia kati monimo gine kapetanios an pas gia kati mexri ta 30-35 s k thes meta na kaneis oikogenia gine mixanikos.. tora i apofasi dikia s..


Φίλε μου δίνω πανελλήνιες φέτος και πίστεψε με κ εγώ το έχω ψάξει πάρα πολύ και έχω ρωτήσει πολύ κόσμο και μέσα απο το αυτή την σελίδα αλλά και από έξω και τους ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ όπως και εσένα άλλωστε.Λοιπόν στο θέμα μας τώρα..Κοίτα εγώ θέλω να αποσυρθώ όπως είπες και εσύ εκεί γύρω στα 35-37 για να κάνω οικογένεια και κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη αυτό είναι εφικτό με αρκετές υποχωρήσεις βέβαια ακόμα και αν είσαι καπετάνιος αρκεί να έχεις αφήσει κάποια λεφτά στην άκρη για να κάνεις κάτι άλλο στη στεριά.Δεν μπορώ να με φανταστώ μηχανικό γιατί αν και το θεωρώ πολύ ενδιαφέρον επάγγελμα δεν νομίζω να έιμαι καλός στην δουλειά μου μιας δεν μπορώ την μουτζούρα....

----------


## perlasmeister

Να ρωτισω και κατι αλλο παιδια ,ξερω οτι μπορω να μπω στην αεν και με το απολυτυριο αλλα αυτο το εντυπο που το  συμπληρωνω(που ειναι σαν το μηχανογραφικο )? πρεπει να παω στη γραμματεια της σχολης ? η καπου αλλου

οποιος ξερει ας βοηθησει

----------


## Glomer

Geia sas paidia!!!  :Smile: 
Egw eimai 17 xronon kai paw 3h lukeiu kai se 2 mines dinw panelinies  :Sad: 
to arnitiko me emena einai oti suxenomai na diavazw pragmata pu dn m aresun kai genika 1h fora pu diavasa sovara stin zwh mu einai fetos...
kai mu einai ligo duskolo na stro8w sto diavasma akoma gia na grapsw se ola 10....
egw 8elw na perasw se mia sxoli eboroploiarxwn na spudasw ekei kai meta na vgw se eborika karavia ^^ (Auto einai to oneiro mu)
Alla dn xerw se poio meros na perasw kai poso 8elei gia na me dektun...
Mporei kanenas  na mu dosei kamia sumvuli? 
A! prepei na dosw kai idiko ma8ima agglika?

----------


## alkiviadis

> Geia sas paidia!!! 
> Egw eimai 17 xronon kai paw 3h lukeiu kai se 2 mines dinw panelinies 
> to arnitiko me emena einai oti suxenomai na diavazw pragmata pu dn m aresun kai genika 1h fora pu diavasa sovara stin zwh mu einai fetos...
> kai mu einai ligo duskolo na stro8w sto diavasma akoma gia na grapsw se ola 10....
> egw 8elw na perasw se mia sxoli eboroploiarxwn na spudasw ekei kai meta na vgw se eborika karavia ^^ (Auto einai to oneiro mu)
> Alla dn xerw se poio meros na perasw kai poso 8elei gia na me dektun...
> Mporei kanenas na mu dosei kamia sumvuli? 
> A! prepei na dosw kai idiko ma8ima agglika?


Λοιπόν κ εγώ πανελλήνιες δίνω φέτος και μάλλον αυτή την χρονιά απ'όσο ξέρω θα πάνε πολλοί ΑΕΝ..Υπάρχουν διάφορες σχολές σε όλη την Ελλάδα και νομίζω η περυσινή βάση ήταν γύρω στα 9000 με 10000 μόρια αλλά μπορείς να μπείς και με απολυτήριο αφού βγεί η προκύρηξη και όσο για τα αγγλικά δεν χρειάζεται απλά αν έχεις lower h proficiency παίρνεις περισσότερα μόρια...

----------


## BillyS

> EDO 8A TO VREIS OTAN 8A EKDO8EI H NEA PROK
> 
> http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm;jses...F6?prnbr=32620


na se rwtiso.. pezi rolo apo to pious tha paroun me apolitirio likiou pios exei dilosi protos (enow pernoun aftous p dilosan prok noris k kapios p tha dilosi septemvri tha faei akiro?an isaxthoune poloi) i @@ tous pernoun olous? :/

----------


## mastropanagos

> na se rwtiso.. pezi rolo apo to pious tha paroun me apolitirio likiou pios exei dilosi protos (enow pernoun aftous p dilosan prok noris k kapios p tha dilosi septemvri tha faei akiro?an isaxthoune poloi) i @@ tous pernoun olous? :/


Δεν παιζει ρολο ποτε θα πας να κανεις τα χαρτια σου,αλλα ο βαθμος σου...Απλα τα χαρτια να τα κανεις μεσα στη προθεσμια που δινει το ΥΕΝ,γυρω στα μεσα Ιουλιου και οχι το Σεπτεμβρη...

----------


## Manolishaf

Θα μπορούσε καποιος να μου πει πώς γίνονται οι υγειονομικες εξετάσεις, σου παίρνουν αίμα σε εξετάζουν για μυωπία και τέλος ή παίζει και κάτι άλλο?????

----------


## rena

παιδια γεια σας ειμαι 22 χρονων τελειοφοιτη φιλοσοφικης και θελω να περασω εμποροπλοιαρχων.μπορει καποιος να με διαφωτισει πως μπορω τι απαιτειται κλπ?ευχαριστω!

----------


## Pireotis

> παιδια γεια σας ειμαι 22 χρονων τελειοφοιτη φιλοσοφικης και θελω να περασω εμποροπλοιαρχων.μπορει καποιος να με διαφωτισει πως μπορω τι απαιτειται κλπ?ευχαριστω!


Το θέμα είναι αν αξίζει ενώ έχεις σπουδάσει κάτι άλλο να ασχοληθείς με την θάλασσα.Λογικά θα εισαχθείς από την κατηγορία με βάση τον βαθμό σου στο  Απολυτήριο Λυκείου,περίμενε να εκδοθεί η προκύρηξη ώστε να κάνεις τα χαρτιά σου.Noμίζω πως θα εξασφαλίσεις επιπλέον μόρια λόγω πτυχίου ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης.Μπορείς να την έχεις και από την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση του Υ.Ε.Ν:
http://www.yen.gr/wide/home.html

----------


## rena

σευχαριστω πολυ!πηρα σημερα καποια τηλ κ εμαθα οτι δν εχει βγει ακομα προκηρυξη μου ειπαν αππτο παιδειας οτι μπορω γιατο 10% με απολυτ λυκειου η με εξετασεις π κανουν μεσα στα αεν οι οποιες κ καλα ειναι ευκολες.τωρα δν ξερω κτ πραπανω επαιρνα στο υεν κ στη σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων αλλα δν το σηκωναν.παντως γ να γινεις α πλοιαρχος θελει 36 μηνες θαλασσια υπερεσια κ εξετασεις στο κεσεν ετσι?δν ξερω θα το προσπαθησω κ βλεποντας κ κανοντας.οσο γιαυτο που σπουδασα παιζει τρελη ανεργια κ παρα το οτι πλησιαζω το αριστα δν με ενθουσιαζει η ιδεα της κθγητριας πρωτον λογω τα γνωστα χαλια με ασεπ κ δευτερον γτ η ενασχοληση με μαθητες εχει πολλα ζορια κ τεραστιες κ πολυποικιλλες ευθυνες ενω τα λεφτα ειναι τραγικα.ολοι καταφευγουν στα ιδιαιτερα που πλεον παιρνουν 20 ευρω την ωρα.αλλα ζεις με ιδιαιτερα?κ ποσα θα εχεις?βεβαια η θαλασσα θαχει τα δικα της αλλα εχει λεφτααααα!

----------


## alkiviadis

> σευχαριστω πολυ!πηρα σημερα καποια τηλ κ εμαθα οτι δν εχει βγει ακομα προκηρυξη μου ειπαν αππτο παιδειας οτι μπορω γιατο 10% με απολυτ λυκειου η με εξετασεις π κανουν μεσα στα αεν οι οποιες κ καλα ειναι ευκολες.τωρα δν ξερω κτ πραπανω επαιρνα στο υεν κ στη σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων αλλα δν το σηκωναν.παντως γ να γινεις α πλοιαρχος θελει 36 μηνες θαλασσια υπερεσια κ εξετασεις στο κεσεν ετσι?δν ξερω θα το προσπαθησω κ βλεποντας κ κανοντας.οσο γιαυτο που σπουδασα παιζει τρελη ανεργια κ παρα το οτι πλησιαζω το αριστα δν με ενθουσιαζει η ιδεα της κθγητριας πρωτον λογω τα γνωστα χαλια με ασεπ κ δευτερον γτ η ενασχοληση με μαθητες εχει πολλα ζορια κ τεραστιες κ πολυποικιλλες ευθυνες ενω τα λεφτα ειναι τραγικα.ολοι καταφευγουν στα ιδιαιτερα που πλεον παιρνουν 20 ευρω την ωρα.αλλα ζεις με ιδιαιτερα?κ ποσα θα εχεις?βεβαια η θαλασσα θαχει τα δικα της αλλα εχει λεφτααααα!


Ναί πήρα και εγώ σήμερα και μου είπαν οτι θα βγεί σε 2 βδομάδες...Κοίτα μη πας μόνο για τα λεφτά...Πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να το αγαπάς κ όλας αλλιώς δεν θα σε ευχαριστεί....Πάντως ό,τι κ αν κάνεις να το κάνεις καλά και να σου αρέσει.....Καλή τύχη σε όλους μας φέτος!!

----------


## Pireotis

> Ναί πήρα και εγώ σήμερα και μου είπαν οτι θα βγεί σε 2 βδομάδες...Κοίτα μη πας μόνο για τα λεφτά...Πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να το αγαπάς κ όλας αλλιώς δεν θα σε ευχαριστεί....Πάντως ό,τι κ αν κάνεις να το κάνεις καλά και να σου αρέσει.....Καλή τύχη σε όλους μας φέτος!!


Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά και εφόσον σας αρέσει πραγματικά πιστεύω πως θα καταφέρετε να ανταπεξέλθετε σχετικά ποιο εύκολα στις όποιες ιδιαιτερότητες του επαγγέλματος.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά και εφόσον σας αρέσει πραγματικά πιστεύω πως θα καταφέρετε να ανταπεξέλθετε σχετικά ποιο εύκολα στις όποιες ιδιαιτερότητες του επαγγέλματος.


Μακάρι γιατί το μόνο που θέλω είναι αυτή η σχολή.......

----------


## rena

καλη τυχη κ σε εσας παιδια ελπιζω να τα πουμε ως συναδελφοι.μπορεις να μου πεις σε ποιο τηλ πηρες γιατι εγω πηρα σε 3 κ δν το σηκωναν.ευχαριστω!

----------


## alkiviadis

> καλη τυχη κ σε εσας παιδια ελπιζω να τα πουμε ως συναδελφοι.μπορεις να μου πεις σε ποιο τηλ πηρες γιατι εγω πηρα σε 3 κ δν το σηκωναν.ευχαριστω!


Μακάρι!!!!!Πήρα εδώ:210 4191700 και μετά μου έδωσαν 2 άλλους αριθμούς που δυστυχώς δεν τους θυμάμαι....

----------


## newsman

Εγώ έχω κάποιες άλλες ανησυχίες!και ξεκινώ!
α)Μπορώ να μπω στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου μόνο με το απολυτήριο μου και ένα πτυχίο lower?χωρίς να έχω συμπληρώσει τα 10000 μόρια των πανελληνίων?
β)Αν όντως μπορώ να μπω με το απολυτήριο μου παίζει ρόλο ο βαθμός του απολυτηρίου ή κάποιων συγκεκριμένων μαθημάτων.Την αίτηση εάν την έχω στείλει μέσα στον χρονικό περιθώριο αλλά έχουν καληφθεί οι θέσεις σπουδαστών με απολυτίριο τότε εγώ μένω εκτός η γίνετε διαγωνισμός για τον καλήτερο βαθμό απολυτηρίου?
γ)(ουφ σας κουρασα)από ότι έχετε ακούσει θα πάρουνε κόσμο φέτος στις ΑΕΝ ή τρίχες?
Προσοπικά  θέλω να σπουδάσω για να γίνω  πλοίαρχος αλλά επιδή τώρα στα τελευτέα δεν πάνε καλά τα διαβάσματα θέλω να έχω μια ασφαλιστική δικλίδα οτι θα καταφέρω να μπώ χωρίς να χάσω μία χρονια δίνοντας ξανα πανελλήνιες

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εγώ έχω κάποιες άλλες ανησυχίες!και ξεκινώ!
> α)Μπορώ να μπω στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου μόνο με το απολυτήριο μου και ένα πτυχίο lower?χωρίς να έχω συμπληρώσει τα 10000 μόρια των πανελληνίων?
> β)Αν όντως μπορώ να μπω με το απολυτήριο μου παίζει ρόλο ο βαθμός του απολυτηρίου ή κάποιων συγκεκριμένων μαθημάτων.Την αίτηση εάν την έχω στείλει μέσα στον χρονικό περιθώριο αλλά έχουν καληφθεί οι θέσεις σπουδαστών με απολυτίριο τότε εγώ μένω εκτός η γίνετε διαγωνισμός για τον καλήτερο βαθμό απολυτηρίου?
> γ)(ουφ σας κουρασα)από ότι έχετε ακούσει θα πάρουνε κόσμο φέτος στις ΑΕΝ ή τρίχες?
> Προσοπικά  θέλω να σπουδάσω για να γίνω  πλοίαρχος αλλά επιδή τώρα στα τελευτέα δεν πάνε καλά τα διαβάσματα θέλω να έχω μια ασφαλιστική δικλίδα οτι θα καταφέρω να μπώ χωρίς να χάσω μία χρονια δίνοντας ξανα πανελλήνιες
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!


α)Με ενα καλο βαθμο στο απολυτηριο σου και με πρωτη επιλογη τον Ασπροπυργο το εχεις ανετα...
β)Οι θεσεις καλυπτονται συμφωνα με τους βαθμους απολυτηριων και με το αν εχεις lower η κατι αλλο,αμα εχεις καλο βαθμο και ολοι οι υπολοιποι που εχουν καλυτερο βαθμο απο εσενα δεν καλυπτουν τις απαιτουμενες θεσεις,τοτε εισαγεσαι...
γ)οπως παιρνουν καθε χρονο θα παρουνε και φετος,συνηθως παιρνουν πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι μαζι 1000-1200,καπου εκει...

----------


## newsman

> α)Με ενα καλο βαθμο στο απολυτηριο σου και με πρωτη επιλογη τον Ασπροπυργο το εχεις ανετα...


 Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες...αλλά όταν λες καλό βαθμό σε μέσες άκρες για πόσο μιλάμε?Α!και ξέχασα...συνήθως συμπληρώνουν και με τα απολυτήρια τον αριθμό των σπουδαστών?Έχω πάρει και εκείνο το ρημαδοlower με καλό βαθμό...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες...αλλά όταν λες καλό βαθμό σε μέσες άκρες για πόσο μιλάμε?Α!και ξέχασα...συνήθως συμπληρώνουν και με τα απολυτήρια τον αριθμό των σπουδαστών?Έχω πάρει και εκείνο το ρημαδοlower με καλό βαθμό...


Καλος βαθμος στο απολυτηριο για την εισαγωγη σε μια ΑΕΝ ειναι γυρω στο 13 με 14 αναλογα παντα με τον βαθμο που εχουν και οι αλλοι υποψηφιοι..Αμα καποια κατηγορια μεινει κενη π.χ. απο πανελληνιες τοτε συμπληρωνεται με ατομα που εχουν καταθεσει με απολυτηριο....Το lower σου δινει παραπανω μορια αλλα γενικα σαν χαρτι χρειαζεται παρα πολυ στη δουλεια...

----------


## newsman

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ mastropanago !ΑΝΤΕ να περάσουμε να γίνουμε ναυτικοί να κάνω και εγώ κάτι που θα μου αρέσει στην ζωή μου...Στο σχολείο  με φωνάζουνε από τώρα καπετάνιο...για να δούμε...θα γίνω ποτέ...

----------


## alkiviadis

> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ mastropanago !ΑΝΤΕ να περάσουμε να γίνουμε ναυτικοί να κάνω και εγώ κάτι που θα μου αρέσει στην ζωή μου...Στο σχολείο με φωνάζουνε από τώρα καπετάνιο...για να δούμε...θα γίνω ποτέ...


Μακάρι να γίνουμε αδερφέ.....Να δούμε και τι αξίζουμε και άν αξίζουμε για αυτό που αγαπάμε...

----------


## BillyS

emena ena palikari p bike perisi m vathmo apolitiriou 11 m ipe oti tous pernoun olous.. egw exw vgali 12 miso k thelw na paw mixanikos , elpizo na paroune k emena..... kali tixi s olous . an mathi kaneis sas gia tin prokiriksi as eidopihsi giati k emena m legane teli aprili k tora lene mesa me teli mai... oti nane did

----------


## Pireotis

> emena ena palikari p bike perisi m vathmo apolitiriou 11 m ipe oti tous pernoun olous.. egw exw vgali 12 miso k thelw na paw mixanikos , elpizo na paroune k emena..... kali tixi s olous . an mathi kaneis sas gia tin prokiriksi as eidopihsi giati k emena m legane teli aprili k tora lene mesa me teli mai... oti nane did



Λογικά σε καλύπτει το 12 και εγώ με κάπου τόσο είχα μπει στην Πλοιάρχων και στην πρώτη μου επιλογή σχολής,καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## rena

> Καλος βαθμος στο απολυτηριο για την εισαγωγη σε μια ΑΕΝ ειναι γυρω στο 13 με 14 αναλογα παντα με τον βαθμο που εχουν και οι αλλοι υποψηφιοι..Αμα καποια κατηγορια μεινει κενη π.χ. απο πανελληνιες τοτε συμπληρωνεται με ατομα που εχουν καταθεσει με απολυτηριο....Το lower σου δινει παραπανω μορια αλλα γενικα σαν χαρτι χρειαζεται παρα πολυ στη δουλεια...


mastropanago εγω τελειωσα το λυκειο το 2004 κεχω βαθμο απολυτηριου 17.το σεπτεμβρη τελειωνω τη φιλοσοφικη πλησιαζοντας το 8.5=αριστα.μπορω να μπω εμποροπλοιαρχων?

----------


## rena

mastropanago εγω τελειωσα το λυκειο το 2004 ειμαι 22.5χρ.βαθμο απολυτηριου λυκειου εχω 17.παιρνω πτυχιο φιλοσοφικης το σεπτεμβρη με βαθμο γυρω στο 8.5=αριστα.θα με παρουν εμποροπλοιαρχων?θελω να γινω πλοιαρχος.ξερεις αν πρεπει να κανω συγκεκριμενες διαδικασιες?ευχαριστω!

----------


## φανούλα

Rena μου είμαι σίγουρη πως και ο mastropanagos θα σου πει πως μπαίνεις σίγουρα στη σχολή!!! Οι διαδικασίες είναι κάποιες εξετάσεις ιατρικές, και να δεις την προκύρηξη που περιμένουμε όλοι με ανυπομονησία που όπου να 'ναι βγαίνει και να συμπληρώσεις την αίτησή σου για τη σχολή!! Αν υπάρχουν παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες ελπίζω να συμπληρώσουν τα παιδιά, αλλά για μένα είσαι σίγουρα μέσα όπως ελπίζω κι εγώ το Σεπτέμβρη :Very Happy: !!! Καλή σου μέρα!!

----------


## rena

σευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου!!μακαρι!!!!κ εσυ για πλοιαρχος θες?σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Ναιιι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Να 'σαι πάντα καλά :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## rena

u tυ!!!!!!ελπιζω να τα πουμε στη σχολη:-D:-D:-D

----------


## vanessa619

geia sas paidia! eimai kainouria edo! na rotiso kati.. otan vgei i prokyriksi se poio thema tha mpei? gia na ksero min psaxno olo to forum...

----------


## Pireotis

> geia sas paidia! eimai kainouria edo! na rotiso kati.. otan vgei i prokyriksi se poio thema tha mpei? gia na ksero min psaxno olo to forum...



Θα το βλέπεις πάνω στις ανακοινώσεις στην ιστιοσελίδα του Υ.Ε.Ν και μετά θα κατεβάσεις το αρχείο που είναι συνήθως pdf και εμπεριέχει ακριβώς την ίδια προκύρηξη που δίνεται και από την Διεύθυνση Ναυτικής Εκπαίδευσης του Υπουργείου στην Νοταρά.


http://www.yen.gr/wide/home.html

----------


## vanessa619

a ok eyxaristo poly!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> mastropanago εγω τελειωσα το λυκειο το 2004 ειμαι 22.5χρ.βαθμο απολυτηριου λυκειου εχω 17.παιρνω πτυχιο φιλοσοφικης το σεπτεμβρη με βαθμο γυρω στο 8.5=αριστα.θα με παρουν εμποροπλοιαρχων?θελω να γινω πλοιαρχος.ξερεις αν πρεπει να κανω συγκεκριμενες διαδικασιες?ευχαριστω!


Μπαινεις και παραμπαινεις,εχεις πολυ καλο βαθμο...Οταν βγει η προκηρυξη θα την διαβασεις καλα και εκει θα δεις τι διαδικασιες θελει,και οτι απορια εχεις κανεις τηλ στο Υπουργειο....Οπως σου ειπε και η Φανουλα περνας κατι ιατρικες εξετασεις μονο...



> geia sas paidia! eimai kainouria edo! na rotiso kati.. otan vgei i prokyriksi se poio thema tha mpei? gia na ksero min psaxno olo to forum...


Εκτος απο το site του Υπουργειου μπορεις να προμηθευτεις προκηρυξη απο οποιοδηποτε λιμεναρχειο...

----------


## rena

σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!μακαρι!εχω παρει πολλα τηλ δν το εχουν σηκωσει,θα πεταχτω απο κει διπλα ειμαι,το πτυχιο απο αει θα πιανει λες παραπανω μορια η μπα?

----------


## newsman

ρε παιδιά...άκουσα κάτι τρελά ,ότι για να μπεις με απολυτήριο γενικότερα ,ότι βαθμό και να έχεις πρέπει να έχεις βύσμα...αληθεύει?Έχω ψηλοαπελπιστει με το θέμα της εισαγωγής γιατί από την μια μου λενε χαλάρωσε μπένεις και με απολυτίριο και απο την άλλη τσιτόνομαι επειδή δεν θεωρό τον εαυτό μου ικανό με το διαβασμα που έχω κάνει να βγάλει 10000 μορια...εγώ ένα απολυτήριο 15 και πάνω θα βγάλω και έχω και το lower. Εχώ ελπιδες ή παμε για του χρόνου?

----------


## φανούλα

Χαλάρωσε φίλε μου, μην ανησυχείς, μπαίνεις!!!! Κι άσε τα βύσματα για τις πρίζες:mrgreen:

----------


## mastropanagos

> το πτυχιο απο αει θα πιανει λες παραπανω μορια η μπα?


Αυτο ρωτησε το και θα σου πουν απο το Υπουργειο,δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τι ελεγε η προκυρηξη....



> ρε παιδιά...άκουσα κάτι τρελά ,ότι για να μπεις με απολυτήριο γενικότερα ,ότι βαθμό και να έχεις πρέπει να έχεις βύσμα...αληθεύει?Έχω ψηλοαπελπιστει με το θέμα της εισαγωγής γιατί από την μια μου λενε χαλάρωσε μπένεις και με απολυτίριο και απο την άλλη τσιτόνομαι επειδή δεν θεωρό τον εαυτό μου ικανό με το διαβασμα που έχω κάνει να βγάλει 10000 μορια...εγώ ένα απολυτήριο 15 και πάνω θα βγάλω και έχω και το lower. Εχώ ελπιδες ή παμε για του χρόνου?


Χαλαρωσε και μην ακους ιστοριες του καθενος...Εδω καθε χρονο μενουν κενες θεσεις στις ΑΕΝ και θελει και βυσμα λεει..Ελεος...

----------


## nikolakis

Συμφωνα με τα παραπάνω παρατηρώ οτι λόγω κενών θέσεων υπάρχει μια ελαστικότητα στην εισαγωγή σπουδαστών στις αεν.
Φϊλοι μου, πάντοτε ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα αλλά έκανα το λάθος να τελειώσω γεωτεχνικό τεχνικό λύκειο. Ύστερα απο 6 χρόνια στεριανών ασκήσεως επαγγελμάτων που δε με ικανοποιούσαν επανέρχομαι στο παιδικό μου όνειρο. Ναυτικός ή ναυπηγός αλλά τώρα θέλω να ξεκινήσω με δόκιμος μηχανικός σε εμπορικά καράβια. 
Εχω πτυχείο ιστιοπλοίας και έχω συμμετάσχει σε αγώνα. Μονάχα σε ένα ράλλυ Ιονίου όπου και διακρίθηκαμε ως πλήρωμα.
Μου να αρεσει πολύ να φτιάχνω και να επισκευάζω πράγματα αν και υστερώ κατά πολύ σε γνώση μηχανημάτων και μαστορέματος.
Προσδοκώ την εισαγωγή μου στις ΑΕΝ ως μηχανικός με το πτυχείο της ειδικότητας επιχειρήσεων Αγροτουρισμού και αγροβιοτεχνίας του γεωτεχνικού τομέα.
Είναι δυνατόν να με δεχτούν?

Φιλοι μου μέχρι να γυρίσω απο το κολυμβητήριο να με έχετε καθυσυχάσει....χεχεχε :Cool:  
και αν δε με δεχτούν στις αεν ίσως να πάω για ναυτοπαίς. 
Αυτο που θέλω να κάνω να το λατρεύω να το αγαπάω και να το πιστεύω παρά κάτι που δε πιστεύω.
Π.χ στο στρατό μ αρεσε χαιρόμουν να με φορτώνουν βαριές αγκαρίες γιατί είχα πίστη σ αυτό που έκανα και ένιωθα άξιο κομάτι της κοινωνίας. 
Μια εργασία σε ένα χώρο που δεν εκτιμάω θα με κάνει να υποφέρω ενω η εργασία σε ένα καράβι θα με απογείωνε πνευματικά.

Και ξαναρωτώ, μπορώ με πτυχείο γεωτχνικού τεχνικού λυκείου να εισαχθώ στις αεν;

Με συγχωρείτε για τα πολλά μου λόγια. Είμαι ενας απλοικός νεαρός που διψά για πλόες :mrgreen:

----------


## LIZZIE

*ΦΙΛΕ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΚΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ. ΔΙΨΑΩ Κ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ. ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ Κ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ: ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ Κ ΜΕ ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ  ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΦΟΡΤΩΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΓΓΑΡΙΕΣ!!! ΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΔΡΟΚΡΑΤΟΥΜΕΝΟ....*

----------


## Pireotis

> Με συγχωρείτε για τα πολλά μου λόγια. Είμαι ενας απλοικός νεαρός που διψά για πλόες :mrgreen:


 Ηλικιακά σε παίρνει γιατί νομίζω μέχρι τα 25 είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος.Αν άλλαξε το ηλικιακό όριο εισαγωγής στις Α.Ε.Ν ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος γνώστης.

----------


## φανούλα

¶ντε με το καλό να μπούμε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikolakis

> Ηλικιακά σε παίρνει γιατί νομίζω μέχρι τα 25 είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος.Αν άλλαξε το ηλικιακό όριο εισαγωγής στις Α.Ε.Ν ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος γνώστης.


Είμαι ενθουσιασμένος γιατί απο τηλεφώνημα στη σχολή πληροφορήθηκα οτ απο φέτος θα δέχονται μέχρι και άτομα που το τρέχον έτος κλείνουν τα 26 και γω φέτος έκλεισα τα 25.
Αυτό που με αγχώνει οτι σε παλιότερες προκυρήξεις  τα τεχνικά λύκεια γεωτεχνικής κατεύθυνσης δεν περιλαμβανόταν στη λίστα του υπουργείου

----------


## Pireotis

> Είμαι ενθουσιασμένος γιατί απο τηλεφώνημα στη σχολή πληροφορήθηκα οτ απο φέτος θα δέχονται μέχρι και άτομα που το τρέχον έτος κλείνουν τα 26 και γω φέτος έκλεισα τα 25.
> Αυτό που με αγχώνει οτι σε παλιότερες προκυρήξεις  τα τεχνικά λύκεια γεωτεχνικής κατεύθυνσης δεν περιλαμβανόταν στη λίστα του υπουργείου



Nαι νομίζω ότι στις τελευταίες προκυρήξεις άλλαξε το καθεστώς σχετικά με την ηλικία,καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι.:-D

----------


## rena

παιδια ας κρατησουμε την ψυχραιμια μας μεχρι να βγει η προκηρυξη.....κ αν ισχυει ακομα το απολυτηριο λυκειου ειμαστε μεσα κεγω τρελαινομαι για θαλασσα κ μετανιωνω π δν πηγα απτα 18 μου....thanx mastropanago

----------


## nikolakis

> Το ξερω οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε και αλλη δουλεια εκτος του πλοιαρχου και του μηχανικου φυσικα οχι μονο με τις γνωσεις απο την σχολη!! αλλα οπως αναφερεις ειναι καθαρα προσωπικο ζητημα και θεμα γνωριμιων.Επανερχομαι στο θεμα τις ποιοτητας των σπουδαστων που στην πλειονοτητα τους εχουν ερθει στην σχολη με απολυτηρια λυκειου 5 και 4 ακομα και 2 !!!!!.Τι να περιμενεις απο αυτους τους σπουδαστες ??????
> Για πες μου φιλε μου Morgan ??Αυτοι δεν ξερουν ουτε βασικες αρχες των μαθηματικων !!!Εχω και προσωπικη εμπειρια απο σπουδαστη της σχολης δευτεροετη που μου ηρθε μεσα στο καραβι για εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι και δεν ηξερε ουτε τα βασικα δικτυα ενος πλοιου !!Ποιος φταιει για αυτο οι καθηγητες και το υπουργειο???? ή η αδιαφορια που υπαρχει μεσα στις σχολες .Αν γινεται να συμμετεχουν και στην συζητηση και τωρινοι σπουδαστες θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα.


Κάθε είδους εκπαίδευση έχει το ίδιο ποσοστό απο καλούς σπουδαστές, μετρίους ή και τελείως αδιάφορους. Απο όλους αυτούς ένα ποσοστό των καλών και ένα μικρότερο των μετρίων πετυχαίνει το στόχο για τον οποίον μπήκε στη σχολή. Εγω πιστεύω οτι στατιστικώς ένας στους πέντε φοιτήσαντες σε κάθε σχολή επιτυγχάνουν το στόχο τους.
Οτι υσχύει για τις ΑΕΝ ισχύει και για κάθε σχολή

----------


## newsman

> Nαι νομίζω ότι στις τελευταίες προκυρήξεις άλλαξε το καθεστώς σχετικά με την ηλικία,καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι.:-D


Και αυτό ξέρεις τι σημαίνει αγαπητέ Pireoti !Οτι δεν έχουνε κόσμο!Που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον θα πάρουνε και με απολυτίρια,που σημαίνει ότι έχω περισσότερες ελπίδες ,που σημαίνει ότι αισθάνομαι λιγότερο αγχομένος!(αχ! αυτοί οι συνοιρμοι μου θα με φάνε!)

----------


## LIZZIE

*ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ Α.Ε.Ν. ΜΕ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΦΥΛΛΟ ''ΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΑ ΤΩΝ 700 ΤΗ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑΤΕ...ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΑ ΤΩΝ 3000 ΚΑΙ ΑΝΩ'' ΤΙ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ?!?!:mrgreen: ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΜΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Kapetanissa

> *ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ Α.Ε.Ν. ΜΕ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΦΥΛΛΟ ''ΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΑ ΤΩΝ 700 ΤΗ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑΤΕ...ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΑ ΤΩΝ 3000 ΚΑΙ ΑΝΩ'' ΤΙ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ?!?!:mrgreen: ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΜΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Λίζι, θα σου πω τι δείχνει. Όχι θεωρητικά και υποθετικά. Με ολοζώντανο παράδειγμα. Δείχνει τη δική μου γενιά, των πενήντα, και τις φίλες μου. Τις 29 πρώτες σπουδάστριες σε δημόσια σχολή πλοιάρχων. Που κατάπιαμε το δόλωμα και την πατήσαμε πανηγυρικά. Όχι χαρτάκια αλλά ολόκληρο σίριαλ στην τηλεόραση είχαν φτιάξει για το χατίρι μας. Με μια ανθυποπλοίαρχο πιο όμορφη και από σταρ Ελλάς και που φόραγε γούνα για να βγει στο λιμάνι. Για πήγαινε δες τι απέγιναν όλες αυτές που πίστεψαν το μεγάλο όνειρο; Πού βρίσκονται σήμερα εκείνα τα κορίτσια που τα κυνηγούσε η Λιάνα Κανέλη και η Φωτεινή Πιπιλή να τους πάρουν συνέντευξη; Κι εμείς έτσι νομίζαμε τότε Λίζι, πως είχαν έλλειψη κι εμείς θα προκόψουμε... Αμ δε. Κι αν εγώ υπήρξα πολύ τυχερή και κατάφερα να ξανασπουδάσω, άλλες κοπελιές αναγκάστηκαν να κάνουν την καθαρίστρια και την αποκλειστική νοσοκόμα για να επιβιώσουν. Όσο για τα 3000 ευρώ, κάτσε και κάνε λίγο διαίρεση. Ο ναυτικός πληρώνεται μόνο όταν ταξιδεύει. Πόσο του έρχεται λοιπόν το πραγματικό μηνιάτικο; Και δεν ξέρω τι λένε για τη γενιά των 700 ευρώ, θα σου πω με πραγματικά στοιχεία πόσος είναι ο μισθός ο δικός μου: καθαρά 1485 για το μήνα Μάιο. Δασκάλα είμαι σήμερα με 23 χρόνια υπηρεσίας. Κι αν σου φαίνονται λίγα, μπρος στα 3000 χιλιάρικα, κάνε έναν πολλαπλασιασμό επί 14, όσα και τα μηνιάτικα που παίρνουμε το χρόνο οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι (εννοώ μαζί με τα δώρα). Δες μετά και πόσο ταξιδεύει μέσα στο χρόνο ένας ανθυποπλοίαρχος...  έτσι να τα συγκρίνεις, όχι όπως θέλουν να στα παρουσιάσουν. Σκέψου μετά με τι συνθήκες τα παίρνει αυτά τα 3000 ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος και με τι τα 1485 ένας δάσκαλος σαν εμένα. Πχ σήμερα έφυγα από το σπίτι στις 8.05 (είναι δίπλα το σχολείο που εργάζομαι) και τελείωσα από τη δουλειά μου στις 11.30. Με την ευκαιρία, μια και μίλησες για έλλειψη, το ίδιο πρέπει να ξέρεις ισχύει και για τους δασκάλους. Υπάρχει έλλειψη και στο δικό μας κλάδο. Κι ένα τελευταίο... ξέρεις με τι μισθό μπαρκάρουν οι δόκιμοι; Ποια γενιά των 700 ευρώ; Μακάρι να ήταν στη γενιά αυτή. ¶σε λοιπόν τις διαφημίσεις και δες αν πραγματικά αγαπάς τη θάλασσα και το νιώθεις ανάγκη να ταξιδέψεις. Κυνήγα το όνειρο αν για σένα είναι πολύ σημαντικό, το ίδιο έκανα κι εγώ και δε μετανιώνω. Αλλά σε ένα μικρό ντουλαπάκι του μυαλού σου κράτα και αυτά που σου λέει κάποια μεγαλύτερη προφανώς και από τη μαμά σου. Πως κάποτε το καράβι θα σαλπάρει χωρίς εσένα. Είτε γιατί η αγορά εργασίας θα περνά δύσκολες μέρες είτε γιατί εσύ  θα κάνεις οικογένεια. Τι θα γίνει τότε; Έχεις ρωτήσει πχ τι συμβαίνει με τις άδειες μητρότητας των γυναικών ναυτικών; Στη δική μου δουλειά οι μητέρες παίρνουν σχεδόν δύο χρόνια άδεια όταν γεννάνε. Και εννοείται ότι πληρώνονται κανονικά το μισθό τους. Αλλά και μετά έχουν ωράρια εργασίας σαν αυτό που σου είπα πριν. Φεύγουν στις 8 από το σπίτι και γυρνάνε στις 12 ή στη 1... Η ναυτικός; Φεύγει σήμερα και γυρίζει σε έξι μήνες. Ξέρεις γιατί στα λέω όλα αυτά; Γιατί έχουν να κάνουν και με την έλλειψη πληρωμάτων. Πολλά παιδιά ακούνε διάφορα και τρέχουν στις σχολές. Και μετά, όταν καταλάβουν πως έχουν τα πράγματα, βάζουν την ουρά στα σκέλια και την κάνουν με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια. Έτσι οι σχολές παίρνουν κόσμο, αλλά κόσμος για τα καράβια δεν υπάρχει... Μα τι νομίζεις; Αν ήταν τόσο ρόδινα τα πράγματα, κορόιδα θα ήταν τόσοι άλλοι να λιμοκτονούν στη στεριά; Σημασία λοιπόν δεν έχει αν τώρα θεωρείς εύκολο να λες και του χρόνου στις σχολές μας, αλλά αν με την ίδια ευκολία σε 4 χρόνια θα λες άντε και του χρόνου σε καράβι. Κι αν αυτό θα κρατήσει και για τα επόμενα χρόνια και δεν εξατμιστεί σε μία διετία όπως έγινε με μας. Τόσο ακριβώς κράτησε. Δύο χρόνια. Και μετά δεν μας είδαν δε μας ήξεραν...

----------


## newsman

βρε καπετάνισσα.Με όλο τον σεβασμό(επειδή είσαι μεγαλύτερη και ξέρεις περισσότερα),μήπως και εσείς σαν γυναίκες ναυτικοί δεν το κυνηγήσατε όσο έπρεπε?

----------


## Kapetanissa

το κυνήγησα μέχρι βλακείας.. πήγα στην Ακαδημία για δασκάλα και συνέχιζα να ψάχνω για δουλειά στα καράβια... όταν πια συμπληρώθηκαν τρία χρόνια και δουλειά πάπαλα, έβαλα κι εγώ την ουρά στα σκέλια και πήγα σε σχολείο.. τραγουδώντας στα βράχια της Πειραϊκής (αληθές γεγονός) το θα μείνω πάντα ιδανικός και ανάξιος εραστής και κλαίγοντας μέχρι που τελείωσαν τα δάκρυα από τα μάτια μου... 

η φίλη μου η Αντωνία πάλι έκανε ένα παιδί, το άφησε στη μάνα της και μπάρκαρε. Έκανε και δεύτερο, τα ίδια. Και τρίτο τα ίδια. Στο τέταρτο έμεινε στο καράβι μέχρι οκτώ μηνών έγκυος και οι άλλοι νόμιζαν πως η Αντωνία πάχυνε και την πείραζαν. Έπαθε ο καπετάνιος σοκ όταν του είπε στο τέλος είμαι έγκυος τόσων μηνών και πρέπει να βγω στη στεριά να γεννήσω. Αλλά εκεί και τελείωσε το παραμύθι. Πού να αφήσει πια 4 παιδιά; Βλέπεις οι γυναίκες ναυτικοί μπορεί να είναι είδος υπό εξαφάνιση αλλά δεν είναι καρέτα καρέτα να αφήνουν τα αυγά στην παραλία και να ξαναβουτάν αμέριμνες στο κύμα... 

¶λλες πάλι δεν είχαν πλάτες σαν την Αντωνία. Με το πρώτο παιδί αναγκάστηκαν να ρίξουν άγκυρα. Κι άλλες δεν κατάφεραν να κουμαντάρουν σωστά την καρδιά τους και ερωτεύτηκαν στεριανούς. 

Και μη νομίζετε πως για τους άντρες είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα. Η θάλασσα θέλει μεγάλη τρέλα για να την ακολουθήσεις. Εγώ λέω δε μετανιώνω. Έζησα πράγματα που δε θα τα ζούσα με άλλο τρόπο. Δεν πειράζει που "έχασα" 4 χρόνια από τη ζωή μου. Κέρδισα άλλα. Το ίδιο λένε και οι φίλες μου. Όσες τουλάχιστον πήγαν στη σχολή γιατί αγάπαγαν τη θάλασσα πολύ και όχι γιατί είδαν τη διαφήμιση. Που τη θυμόμαστε όταν καθαρίζαμε σεντίνες και μας έπιαναν γέλια ακράτητα...

----------


## newsman

τι να κάνουμε είναι του επαγγέλματος αυτά...έτσι τα φέρνει η ζωή(αν και είμαι μικρός έχω ακούσει πολλά)

----------


## nikolakis

ΓΙα πολλούς αυτό με τη γεννιά των 700 και η γεννιά των 3000 δεν είναι κατανοητό και αρκετοί που δεν αντέχουν τη θάλλασσα θα κάνουν το λάθος να γραφτούν στις σχολές εις βάρος αυτών που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται.
Εγώ το έχω παιδικό όνειρο να γίνω ναυτικός πρωτού σκεφθώ απολαβές. Αν με βάση τις απολαβές μπαίνεις σε μια σχολή και δε πιστεύεις σε αυτό που κάνεις δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να προκόψεις.
Μάλιστα όταν έμαθα για τις απολαβές σκέφτηκα οτι τους βγάζουν το λάδι αντιθέτως με αυτά που φαντάζονται οι φαντασιόπληκτοι που θα γοητευτούν απο το παραπάνω τροπάριο. 
Και το μελέτησα απο 14ων ετών ως τα 25 ετών  ασκούμενος σε ποικίλες δουλειές αν μου ταιριάζει πραγματικά να εισαχθώ στη σχολή μηχανικών εμπορικού ναυτικού
Αυτά τα λέω γιατι υπάρχουν παιδιά που παιρνάν ιατρική και όταν βλεπουν αρρώστους λιποθυμούν.
Δεν είμαι ο πρώτος που λέει οτι είναι μεγάλη απόφαση να γίνεις ναυτικός.
Ελπίζω φέτος που πήρα τη μεγάλη απόφαση να μη μου πάρουν τη θέση άτομα που δεν αγαπούν τη ζωή στο καράβι
Είμαι απόφοιτος γωτεχνικού τεχνικού λυκείου. Λόγω απόστασης κάτι που δίχνει ανωριμότητα της εποχής δε πήγα σε ναυτικό λύκειο. Τι λέτε θα με δεχτούν φέτος? Ή να πάω να μπαρκάρω ως ναυτοπαίδι

----------


## alkiviadis

> τι να κάνουμε είναι του επαγγέλματος αυτά...έτσι τα φέρνει η ζωή(αν και είμαι μικρός έχω ακούσει πολλά)


Κ όμως έχεις ακούσει πολύ λίγα....Πολύ λιγότερα απο όσο έχεις φανταστεί....

----------


## LIZZIE

*[SIZE="4"ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΡΟΔΙΝΑ ΟΣΟ ΤΑ ΔΙΧΝΟΥΝ. ΝΑ ΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΞΥΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΚΥΣΟΥΝ  ΤΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΑΘΗΤΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΜΕ ΔΟΛΩΜΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΘΟΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΔΙΝΑΝ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΑΝΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ 'Η ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΔΕ ΜΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΖΩΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΟΙ ΘΕΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΞΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ, ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.ΚΑΛΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΟΣ Κ  ΤΙΣ ΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΜΑ.ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΣ Κ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ. ΑΡΚΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΑΤΑΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΚΑΤΕΛΕΙΨΕ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ : ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ 'Η ΜΙΑ  ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΩΣ 'Η ΚΑΚΩΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ.[/SIZE]*

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά επείδη έχω δει πολλούς να λένε για την άιτηση να σας θυμίσω ότι υπάρχουν και οι πανελλήνιες όπου αν πιάσεις το 10 είσαι 1000% στην σχολή οπότε ας προσπαθήσουμε από εκεί και μετά βλέπουμε
ενώ με την αίτηση δεν ξέρεις αν θα μπεις σίγουρα αλλά θα μου πείς από την άλλη είναι η βάση του 10 εε αν το θέλουμε τόσο πολύ ας διαβάσουμε να γράψουμε αυτή είναι η δική μου άποψη  :Very Happy:

----------


## LIZZIE

*ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ !!*

----------


## newsman

Λοιπόν παιδιά...Μίλησε ο πατέρας μου με την γραμματέα και η προκύριξη θα βγει τέλη του μήνα...οπότε μέχρι τότε ας ζοριστούμε εμείς οι 18αριδες με τις πανελλήνιες και άμα δεν κάτσει καλά έχουμε και κάποιες ελπίδες να μπουμε με το απολυτήριο μας...

----------


## Νικόλας

ακριβώς ας κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε από τις πανελλήνιες και ΑΝ δεν περάσουμε(ούτε να το σκεφτομαι :Mad: ) βλέπουμε......

----------


## Νικόλας

ορίστε και το φυλλάδιο έπεσε σήμερα στα χέρια μου
νομίζω κάποιος φίλος/η πιο πάνω κάτι είχε πεί 
Picturebbnbnbn.jpg
Picturebbnbnbn 001.jpg
Picturebbnbnbn 002.jpg

----------


## LIZZIE

*Α ΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ*

----------


## dpse

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε βγαίνει η προκύρηξη για τις ΑΕΝ φέτος;
To 2008 ανακοινώθηκε 23/4 και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχei ανακοινωθεί 
για το 2009.

Φιλικά
Δημήτρης

----------


## Γιωργακης

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε βγαίνει η προκύρηξη για τις ΑΕΝ φέτος;
> To 2008 ανακοινώθηκε 23/4 και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχei ανακοινωθεί 
> για το 2009.
> 
> Φιλικά
> Δημήτρης


φιλε νομιζω οτι τελος του μηνα θα βγει η προκυρηξη.

----------


## nikolakis

> ορίστε και το φυλλάδιο έπεσε σήμερα στα χέρια μου
> νομίζω κάποιος φίλος/η πιο πάνω κάτι είχε πεί 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38242
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38243
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38244


Δεν είμαι γνώστης του τι γίνεται με το κλάδο γενικά αλλά με τη γνώση που έχω μέχρι τώρα θέλω να παραθέσω τα συν και τα πλην αυτου του φιλλαδίου που πολύ σωστά διανέμει το ΝΕΕ.
Τα συν είναι
1. το οτι ενημερώνονται οι νέοι οτι υπάρχει και αυτή η ενασχόληση γιατί δεν είναι λίγοι γονείς και νέοι που νομίζουν οτι μόνο η ΑΣΟΕ και η ιατρική είναι διέξοδος. Αν εμένα προσωπικά  μ αρεσαν τα οικονομικά με τα 1000 θα προτιμούσα να πάω σχολή πλοιάρχων και να λύνω τα οικονομικά του πλοίου
2.περισσότερο πλήθος σπουδαστών που αυτό συνεπάγεται αναλογικά περισσότεροι μελλοντικοί μηχανικοί και πλοίαρχοι άρκετοί για να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες των πλοίων αύξηση του μορφωτικού επιπέδου των απασχολούμενων στα καράβια
Αλλά το πλήθος των νεοεισερχομένων και συνεπάγεται και ένα μειωνέκτημα
1. Περισσότεροι νέοι θα υποβάλλουν για ΑΕΝ  χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρει να γίνουν ναυτικοί 

Για να γίνεις ναυτικός δεν αρκεί ένα φυλάδιο αλλά είναι απόφαση σωβαρή που δε χωρά δυσταγμούς, φοβίες και αμφιβολίες

Βεβαίως το πλην αποσβένεται γιατί όπως καλά γνωρίζω όσο μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση έχει μια σχολή τόσο ανεβαίνει το επίπεδο των σπουδαστών όποτε χαλάλι αν κάποιοι υποβάλλουν για εμποροπλοίαρχοι χωρίς να είναι η πρώτη τους προτίμηση.
Τελικά συμπερένω οτι είναι καλό για τη ναυτιλία της χώρας η διανομή του φυλαδίου αυτού, αλλά τσίγκλισε τα ιδανικά μου ως ενδιαφρόμενος σπουδαστής μηχανικός στις αεν που τονιζει για γεννιές των 700 και 3000 Ευρώ. 
Δεν είναι τα χρήματα το παν. Το παν είναι να το αγαπάς.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου σωστά αναφέρεται στις απολαβές των ναυτικών αλλά μπορούσε να το τονίσει λιγότερο
Θα προτιμούσα να είχε τίτλο <Ζήσε μια λαμπρή σταδιοδρομία στα καράβια>

----------


## Νικόλας

ακριβώς φίλε μου συμφωνώ σε όλα και να προσθέσω ότι από την στιγμή του το έδωσαν στο φροντηστίριο που πάω μόνο εγώ πήγαινα για ΑΕΝ ξαφνικά δηλώνουν και άλλοι 5 και όταν τους ρώτησα ''γιατί θα την δηλώσουν'' ''λένε κοίτα πόσα λεφτά παίρνουν ρε συ οι ναυτικοί ''παιδιά με αυτά τα μυαλά και χωρίς να ξέρεις τι γίνεται σε ένα πλοίο στο πρώτο 6μηνο θα την παρατήσουν και όπως συμβαίνει δηλαδή ακόμα και σήμερα
δυστηχώς εν μέρει τους φούσκωσε τα μυαλά πολλοί θα την δηλώσουν ακόμη περισσότεροι θα τα παρατήσουν στον πρώτο 6μηνο και πολλά παιδιά που το θέλουν πραγματικά θα μείνουν έξω

----------


## nikolakis

Εντάξει δε πειράζει και πολύ γιστί σε τελική ανάλυση είναι για όσο το δυνατόν εκτενέστερη ενημέρωση και το καλό της ναυτιλίας και συνεπώς όλης της Ελλάδας. Μας έβγαλα εκτώς θέματος με τις παρατηρήσεις μου.
Για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα θα αναφερθώ στο περιεχόμενο του φυλλαδίου που γράφει οτι η εισαγωγή σπουδαστών γίνεται με πανελλήνιες εξτάσεις ή με απολυτήτηριο λυκείου οπότε το πιθανότερο είναι να δέχονται και φέτος με απολυτήριο λυκείου χωρίς πανλλήνιες και ενδεχομένος οι αλλάγές που λένε είναι οτι θα δέχονται ως 26χρονους και γιατί όχι και απο όλές τις ειδικότητες των τεχνικών λυκείων

Καλή και επιτυχής σταδιοδρομία μας εύχομαι

----------


## alkiviadis

> ακριβώς φίλε μου συμφωνώ σε όλα και να προσθέσω ότι από την στιγμή του το έδωσαν στο φροντηστίριο που πάω μόνο εγώ πήγαινα για ΑΕΝ ξαφνικά δηλώνουν και άλλοι 5 και όταν τους ρώτησα ''γιατί θα την δηλώσουν'' ''λένε κοίτα πόσα λεφτά παίρνουν ρε συ οι ναυτικοί ''παιδιά με αυτά τα μυαλά και χωρίς να ξέρεις τι γίνεται σε ένα πλοίο στο πρώτο 6μηνο θα την παρατήσουν και όπως συμβαίνει δηλαδή ακόμα και σήμερα
> δυστηχώς εν μέρει τους φούσκωσε τα μυαλά πολλοί θα την δηλώσουν ακόμη περισσότεροι θα τα παρατήσουν στον πρώτο 6μηνο και πολλά παιδιά που το θέλουν πραγματικά θα μείνουν έξω


Κοίτα για να μπεις μέσω πανελληνίων έπρεπε να την δηλώσεις απο τον Φεβρουάριο με το φυλλάδιο που έδωσαν για τα ειδικά μαθήματα οπότε αν θελήσει κάποιος τώρα να μπεί ο μόνος τρόπος είναι με την προκύρηξη.Και επίσης να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα πάνω σε αυτό που είπε ο Νικολάκης το οτι θα βγούν περισσότεροι πλοιάρχοι και μηχανικοί δεν είναι θετικό για τους εφοπλιστές όχι για τους ίδιους γιατί εφόσον θα υπάρχει ζήτηση να μπουν σε καράβια οι εφοπλιστές θα πέρνουν αυτούς που ζητάνε τα λιγότερα(μιας και όλοι θα έχουν το ίδιο επίπεδο γνώσης)Κανόνας προσφοράς και ζήτησης....

----------


## Νικόλας

εμ φίλε μου στα λόγια μου έρχεσε αυτοί που το δήλωσαν από την αρχή ήξεραν η τεσπα το είχαν ψάξει κάπως το θέμα εκείνοι που θα αποφασίσουν τώρα μάλλον η απόφαση είναι βιαστική και όχι τόσο ψαγμένη
και επειδή θα το ζήσουμε και φέτος αλλά και κάθε χρόνο ο ξάδερφος μου που φέτος τελείωσε που είπε ότι πολλά άτομα δεν άντεξαν και τιν έκαναν αυτά τα άτομα τα ποιο πολλά ήταν εκείνοι που είχαν πάρει μια γρήγορη απόφαση
αυτό δεν οδηγεί πουθενά μπορεί κάπιοι να βλέπουν πόσοι μπήκαν στην αρχή και να λένε ότι λειτούργησαν τα μέτρα προσέλκυσης αλλά να δούνε πόσοι τελειώνουν και μετά να μας πουν τι λειτούργησε και τι όχι
αυτή είναι η άποψή μου και τιποτα παραπάνω

----------


## alkiviadis

> εμ φίλε μου στα λόγια μου έρχεσε αυτοί που το δήλωσαν από την αρχή ήξεραν η τεσπα το είχαν ψάξει κάπως το θέμα εκείνοι που θα αποφασίσουν τώρα μάλλον η απόφαση είναι βιαστική και όχι τόσο ψαγμένη
> και επειδή θα το ζήσουμε και φέτος αλλά και κάθε χρόνο ο ξάδερφος μου που φέτος τελείωσε που είπε ότι πολλά άτομα δεν άντεξαν και τιν έκαναν αυτά τα άτομα τα ποιο πολλά ήταν εκείνοι που είχαν πάρει μια γρήγορη απόφαση
> αυτό δεν οδηγεί πουθενά μπορεί κάπιοι να βλέπουν πόσοι μπήκαν στην αρχή και να λένε ότι λειτούργησαν τα μέτρα προσέλκυσης αλλά να δούνε πόσοι τελειώνουν και μετά να μας πουν τι λειτούργησε και τι όχι
> αυτή είναι η άποψή μου και τιποτα παραπάνω


Ναι και πάλι καλά που το πρώτο ταξίδι γίνεται 2ο εξάμηνο γιατί αλλιώς θα χάλαγαν 4 χρόνια και στο τέλος θα έβλεπαν οτι έκαναν την μεγαλύτερη πατάτα της ζωής τους...Μακάρι να μου αρέσει όσο μου αρέσει τώρα,δεν θέλω να τα παρατήσω γιατί πραγματικά είναι το μόνο που θέλω...¶ντε την άλλη παρασκευή ξεκινάμε τις πανελλήνιες......

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε γιατί τώρα το είπες αυτό το τελευταίο με σκλάβωσες οχ οχ παρασκευή ε??ρε πως περνά ο καιρός

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ναι και πάλι καλά που το πρώτο ταξίδι γίνεται 2ο εξάμηνο γιατί αλλιώς θα χάλαγαν 4 χρόνια και στο τέλος θα έβλεπαν οτι έκαναν την μεγαλύτερη πατάτα της ζωής τους...Μακάρι να μου αρέσει όσο μου αρέσει τώρα,δεν θέλω να τα παρατήσω γιατί πραγματικά είναι το μόνο που θέλω...¶ντε την άλλη παρασκευή ξεκινάμε τις πανελλήνιες......


Φίλε κάνε αυτό που πραγαμτικά θές στην ζωή σου και αγαπάς και δεν θα το μετανιώσεις ποτέ... Εμένα δυστηχώς δεν με αφήσαν και τώρα το μετανιώνω...

----------


## thanassis sideris

re paidia oi prokuri3ois tha vgoun kamia fora?

----------


## panosL

Καλησπέρα,θα ήθελα να κάνω μκα ερώτητηση και αν ακούει κάποιος που είναι ήδη σε κάποια ΑΕΝ και γνωρίζει ας μου απαντηήσει.
Εκτός από τις υγειονομικες εξετάσεις που εναι απαραίτητες ωστε να εισαχθεί κάποιος υποψήφιος στην ΑΕΝ γίνονται και κατα τη διαρκεια φοιτησής του αφού εισαχθει στη σχολή υγ.εξετάσεις?Και αν ναι σε ποιο στάδιο της φοιτησής του γίνονται?
Όποια πληροφορία θα μου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη.

Ευχαριστώ,
Παναγιώτης

----------


## alkiviadis

> Φίλε κάνε αυτό που πραγαμτικά θές στην ζωή σου και αγαπάς και δεν θα το μετανιώσεις ποτέ... Εμένα δυστηχώς δεν με αφήσαν και τώρα το μετανιώνω...


Ούτε εμένα με αφήνουν αλλά τους έδωσα να καταλάβουν πόσο πολύ το αγαπώ και θέλω να πάω που πήγαν πάσο...Κρίμα που δεν είχες την ίδια τύχη....Μακάρι μόνο να περάσουμε.......

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ δόξα τον θεό δεν έχω τέτοια προβλήματα απλά επειδή είναι και ο πατέρας ναυτικός μου λέει μακρυά από την θάλασσα αλλά ...
εδώ που τα λέμε είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο και είναι για άτομα που το θέλουν πολύ αλλιώς..
βγήκαμε λίγο off νομίζω  :Razz:

----------


## LIZZIE

[QUOTE=alkiviadis;203336]Ναι και πάλι καλά που το πρώτο ταξίδι γίνεται 2ο εξάμηνο γιατί αλλιώς θα χάλαγαν 4 χρόνια και στο τέλος θα έβλεπαν οτι έκαναν την μεγαλύτερη πατάτα της ζωής τους...Μακάρι να μου αρέσει όσο μου αρέσει τώρα,δεν θέλω να τα παρατήσω γιατί πραγματικά είναι το μόνο που θέλω...¶ντε την άλλη παρασκευή ξεκινάμε τις πανελλήνιες......[/QUOTE

*ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ. ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΩΝ.ΜΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΓΕΥΣΗ...!!*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alkiviadis
> 
> 
> Ναι και πάλι καλά που το πρώτο ταξίδι γίνεται 2ο εξάμηνο γιατί αλλιώς θα χάλαγαν 4 χρόνια και στο τέλος θα έβλεπαν οτι έκαναν την μεγαλύτερη πατάτα της ζωής τους...Μακάρι να μου αρέσει όσο μου αρέσει τώρα,δεν θέλω να τα παρατήσω γιατί πραγματικά είναι το μόνο που θέλω...¶ντε την άλλη παρασκευή ξεκινάμε τις πανελλήνιες......
> 
> 
> *ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ. ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΩΝ.ΜΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΓΕΥΣΗ...!!*


Αν κι εκ΄τος θέματος μια και υπάρχει θέμα για τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια των δοκίμων στην ενότητα Έλληνες ναυτικοί. Σίγουρα το ταξίδι βοηθά στο να συνηδητοποιήσει κάποιος τις σκληρες συνθήκες του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος και να πάρει της αποφάσεις του αν μπορέι να ανταπεξέλθει αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός του, το σκοπό τον περιγράφει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο ο Michael παρακάτω:



> Kαι τα δυο. _Κακείνο ποιείσαι και το άλλο μη αφιέναι_. Στην σχολή θα βάλεις τις θεωρητικές βάσεις και στο πλοίο με την πρακτική εξάσκηση θα δεις την πρακτική εφαρμογή όσων έμαθες στην σχολή και ταυτόχρονα θα συνειδητοποιήσεις την ανάγκη για περαιτέρω μελέτη. Μόνο το ένα ή μόνο το άλλο δεν είναι η πλέον ενδεδειγμένη λύση. Θα σου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι ξέρεις το επάγγελμα, αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν θα το ξέρεις. Ο καλός ναυτικός είναι αυτός που μπορεί μετα από χρόνια να συνειδητοποιεί την αγνοιά του και να δουλεύει σε πρακτικό και θεωρητικό επίπεδο για να την μειώσει. Ποτέ όμως δεν μπορεί να περιμένει μόνο είτε από τις σχολές είτε από τα πλοία να τον διδαξουν. Θα πρέπει να ψάχνει και μόνος του είτε όσο είναι πάνω στο πλοίο είτε όσο είναι στην στεριά. Το επάγγελμά μας δεν είναι ούτε μόνο τέχνη για να το μάθεις μόνο πάνω στα πλοία ούτε μόνο επιστήμη για να το μάθεις στα θρανία. Είναι και τα δυο.

----------


## LIZZIE

*THANKS ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ!*

----------


## fiatakias

> Θα μπορούσε καποιος να μου πει πώς γίνονται οι υγειονομικες εξετάσεις, σου παίρνουν αίμα σε εξετάζουν για μυωπία και τέλος ή παίζει και κάτι άλλο?????


Εγώ όταν πήγα ελέγξανε την όραση όπως ο οφθαλμίατρος, μετά μου είπαν ένα αριθμό πολύ σιγα στο αυτί και ήθελαν να δούνε αν ακουσα, μετά μία γιατρός με άκουσε στη καρδια για παθήσεις, μέσα στο δωμάτιο βγάλαμε όλοι την μπλούζα, επίσης ξέχασα ότι εκτός απο το κλασικο για τα μάτια μου φέρανε μια 7αρα από χαρτονάκια με πολλά χρώματα και έπρεπε να διακρίνεις τον αριθμό (νομίζω για αχρωματοψία είναι).Αυτά. Μην ανησυχείς η όλη διαδικασία είναι κανα 15 λεπτο

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά 2 ερωτήσεις έχω  :Very Happy: 
1.αν είσαι 3τεκνος και κάνεις αίτηση μπαίνεις πιο ευκολα?
 έτσι?
2.λίγο μούφα αλλά θα ρωτήσω από που και θα μάθουμε αν μας πείραν από αίτηση ??
αυτά:mrgreen:

----------


## Manolishaf

σε ευχαριστώ fiatakia. εκανα την ερώτιση γιατι στο στρατο ειναι 2 σελιδες οι ασθενιες που δεν πρεπει να έχεις και αναρωτιεμα ποτε προλαβαινουν και τους εξετάζουν για όλα αυτα

----------


## LIZZIE

*αυτο που  γνωριζω ειναι οτι οι βασεισ ειναι λιγο διαφορετικες για τριτεκνους η' πολυτεκνους απ' οτι εχω δει στις περσινες  βασεις*

----------


## Manolishaf

pano  δεν νομίζω να γινεται κατα τη διάρκεια της φοιτησης σου γιατι οι εξετάσεις αυτές θελουν να ξεχωρίσουν αυτους που διαθέτουν τα προσοντα για να μπουν απο αυτους που δεν τα έχουν οποτε γίνονται μια φορα στην αρχη και οχι και δευτερη στη μεση της φοιτησης. ( αν έχω λαθος με διορθωνεται)

----------


## newsman

> παιδιά 2 ερωτήσεις έχω 
> λίγο μούφα αλλά θα ρωτήσω από που και θα μάθουμε αν μας πείραν από αίτηση ??
> αυτά:mrgreen:


λογικά θα το κάνεις με τον κλασσικό ελληνικό τρόπο!θα τους ταράξουμε στα τηλέφωνα!μέχρι να μάθουμε φυσικά που θα βγουν τα αποτελέσματα!...

----------


## Pireotis

> Καλησπερα σε ολους, καταρχην ειμαι ακριβως η ιδια περιπτωση με τον thevoidbringer οπως εχει αναφερει σε ενα παλαιοτερο post του. Βασικα εχω τελεωσει ΤΕΙ Πληροφορικης αλλα δεν μ'αρέσει ιδιαίτερα και δεν θελω να ασχοληθω με αυτο που σπουδασα(γτπ η επαγγελματικη καταρτιση!!! στο σχολειο). Εχω βρει εδωπερα τους τροπους εισαγωγης στις ΑΕΝ, αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν σε κοβουν στις ιατρικες εξετασεις λογω μυωπιας. Εχω 5!! , αν σε κοβουν λογω μυωπιας μαλλον θα κανω επεμβαση. Το δευτερο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν παρχει περιπτωση εισαγωγης στο Λιμενικο. Απο το ΓΕΝ εχω δει οτι καποιος που εχει πτυχιο ΑΕΙ και σχετικο με ναυτιλιακα μπορει να κανει 15μηνες παρακολουθηση και μετα να γινει ανθυποπλοιαρχος. Αναφερει οτι εξαρταται απο την προκυρηξη, απλα εχω πιθανοτητες να μπω με προκυρηξη επειδη εχω τελειωσει ΤΕΙ? Και αν οχι, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να παω σε καραβι για τον χειρισμο των τηλεπικοινωνιων ή κατι σχετικο με πληροφορικη?



Και εγώ είχα κάνει επέμβαση δεν την γλιτώνεις.

----------


## Pireotis

> Καλησπέρα,θα ήθελα να κάνω μκα ερώτητηση και αν ακούει κάποιος που είναι ήδη σε κάποια ΑΕΝ και γνωρίζει ας μου απαντηήσει.
> Εκτός από τις υγειονομικες εξετάσεις που εναι απαραίτητες ωστε να εισαχθεί κάποιος υποψήφιος στην ΑΕΝ γίνονται και κατα τη διαρκεια φοιτησής του αφού εισαχθει στη σχολή υγ.εξετάσεις?Και αν ναι σε ποιο στάδιο της φοιτησής του γίνονται?
> Όποια πληροφορία θα μου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> Παναγιώτης


Όχι στον Ασπρόπυργο τουλάχιστον που η φοίτηση ήταν εξωτερική δεν μας εξέτασαν ξανά εκτός από την κάρτα υγείας που θα χρειαστείς για να μπαρκάρεις και θα σε στείλει η εταιρεία σου.

----------


## φανούλα

Όταν λέμε κάρτα υγείας??? Κάνεις τις ίδιες εξετάσεις με αυτές της ΑΕΝ?? Ή περνάς όλο το νοσοκομείο σβάρνα για να την βγάλεις?? :Very Happy:

----------


## Pireotis

> Όταν λέμε κάρτα υγείας??? Κάνεις τις ίδιες εξετάσεις με αυτές της ΑΕΝ?? Ή περνάς όλο το νοσοκομείο σβάρνα για να την βγάλεις??




Σε στέλνει η εταιρία σου εφόσον σε προσλάβει σε ορισμένους γιατρούς(συνήθως ιατρικό κέντρο) που θα σου υποδείξει για να εκδοθεί ώστε να γνωρίζουν αν είσαι ικανός για εργασία.

----------


## φανούλα

Να 'σαι καλά Pireoti!!! Thanks :Razz:

----------


## panosL

> Σε στέλνει η εταιρία σου εφόσον σε προσλάβει σε ορισμένους γιατρούς(συνήθως ιατρικό κέντρο) που θα σου υποδείξει για να εκδοθεί ώστε να γνωρίζουν αν είσαι ικανός για εργασία.


Όταν πρόκειται να εκδοθεί η κάρτα υγείας για να κάνεις το μπάρκο εξετάζουν ξανά τη μυωπία?Γιατί δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις όπου η μυωπία ανεβαίνει αρκετά  μέσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα..
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Pireotis

> Όταν πρόκειται να εκδοθεί η κάρτα υγείας για να κάνεις το μπάρκο εξετάζουν ξανά τη μυωπία?Γιατί δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις όπου η μυωπία ανεβαίνει αρκετά  μέσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα..
> Ευχαριστώ


Nαι βεβαίως αλλά ο διαβατήριο για να μπεις στην Πλοιάρχων είναι η αρχική υγειονομική εξέταση πριν την εισαγωγή σου,αν περάσεις από εκεί δεν σε αποβάλλουν μετά λόγω μυωπίας.

----------


## panosL

> Nαι βεβαίως αλλά ο διαβατήριο για να μπεις στην Πλοιάρχων είναι η αρχική υγειονομική εξέταση πριν την εισαγωγή σου,αν περάσεις από εκεί δεν σε αποβάλλουν μετά λόγω μυωπίας.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε πειραιώτη,του χρόνου καλών εχόντων των πργμάτων πιστεύω να βρίσκομαι στη Α.Ε.Ν. ασπροπύργου και αν όχι εκεί σε κάποια άλλη αεν σε άλλη περιοχή...Το ενδεχόμενο να μην καταφέρω να εισαχθώ μέσω της διαδικάσίας των πανελληνίων είναι αρκετά πιθανό...Γι'αυτό θέλω να μου πεις αν συνήθως χρειάζεται μεγάλος βαθμός απολυτηρίου ωστέ να μπει κάποιος στη σχολή.Δηλαδή υπάρχουν αρκετοί υποψήφιοι που κάνουν αιτ΄΄ησεις και΄στο τέλος μένουν εκτός?

----------


## Pireotis

Φίλε μου εγώ  με απολυτήριο ενιαίου λυκείου με βαθμό 14,7 είχα εισαχθεί ως πέμπτος ,λογικά αν είσαι κάπου εκεί δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.

----------


## panosL

> Φίλε μου εγώ  με απολυτήριο ενιαίου λυκείου με βαθμό 14,7 είχα εισαχθεί ως πέμπτος ,λογικά αν είσαι κάπου εκεί δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.


Kαι γώ αυτό πιστεύω!Σε ευχαριστώ!
Βέβαια έχουτμε βγει  οφφ τοπικ και για αυτό θα κάνω μια τελευταία ερώτηση εδώ και ότι χρειαστώ από εδώ και πέρα θα γράφω σε άλλη ενότητα του φόρουμ.
Το εισητήριο από Αθήνα για Ασπρόπυργο θεωρείται αστικό όπως όλα ή κοστίζει κάτι παραπάνω επειδή βγαινει εκτός πόλης?

----------


## φανούλα

Αστικό όπως όλα τα άλλα :Wink:

----------


## panosL

thanx φανούλα δεν μένω αθήνα και δεν ξέρω και πολλά..

----------


## φανούλα

Γι αυτό είμαστε εδώ!!! Κι εγώ δεν ήξερα, ρωτούσα κι έμαθα :Very Happy:

----------


## Pireotis

> Γι αυτό είμαστε εδώ!!! Κι εγώ δεν ήξερα, ρωτούσα κι έμαθα


Παλιότερα υπήρχε και πούλμαν για την δωρεάν μεταφορά των σπουδαστών αλλά δυστηχώς πολλά άλλαξαν τα τελευταία χρόνια. :Sad:

----------


## φανούλα

Έχουμε βγει λίγο από το θέμα όμως

----------


## mpikos_christos

na rwtisw k gw kati k sungxwreste me an eimai ektos thematos...
se 2 meres ksekinan oi panelladikes!
sto mixanografiko mou h moni epilogi tha einai oles oi a.e.n...
alla den exw brei akoma thn sxetiki prokyrhksi! :Sad: 
an gnwrizei kapoios otidhpote as me boithisei...
eyxaristw!!

----------


## perlasmeister

> na rwtisw k gw kati k sungxwreste me an eimai ektos thematos...
> se 2 meres ksekinan oi panelladikes!
> sto mixanografiko mou h moni epilogi tha einai oles oi a.e.n...
> alla den exw brei akoma thn sxetiki prokyrhksi!
> an gnwrizei kapoios otidhpote as me boithisei...
> eyxaristw!!


  re megale pou kolaei i prokiriksi ? exeis kanei to mixanohrafiko sou ok tora perimene na doseis  me to kalo panellinies kali epityxia parepitontos kai an xtypa ksylo den peraseis kaneis ekei gyro stamesa iouliou tin  prokiriksi alla pame makria esy sygkentriosou stis panellinies

----------


## mpikos_christos

file mou dn katalabes...gia na katathesw kapoia dikailogitika apo oti kserw tha parw plirofories ap'tn prokyrhksh!
pws tha mathw gia tis hmerominies twn ygeiwnomikwn eksetasewn?
k genika gia prothesmies!
pou tha dhlwsw ti seira protimishs twn a.e.n.?
ap'tn prokyriksi dn orizontai ola ayta?

----------


## alkiviadis

> file mou dn katalabes...gia na katathesw kapoia dikailogitika apo oti kserw tha parw plirofories ap'tn prokyrhksh!
> pws tha mathw gia tis hmerominies twn ygeiwnomikwn eksetasewn?
> k genika gia prothesmies!
> pou tha dhlwsw ti seira protimishs twn a.e.n.?
> ap'tn prokyriksi dn orizontai ola ayta?


 
 Αγορίνα μην αγχώνεσαι..Κοίτα πρώτα να περάσεις όπως σου λέει και παραπάνω και μετά έχεις 2 μήνες να κοιτάξεις για χαρτιά και λεπτομέρειες...Το μόνο που θα πρέπει να σε απασχολεί τώρα είναι οι πανελλήνιες ούτως ή άλλως η προκύρηξη βγαίνει τέλη Μαΐου..

----------


## mpikos_christos

s'euxaristw poli alkibiadi...eilikrina eixa angxwthei mipws xasw tn prokuriksi k paei tzampa t diabazma!giati exw etoimastei gia panellinies!
k pali eyxaristw!! :Smile:

----------


## alkiviadis

> s'euxaristw poli alkibiadi...eilikrina eixa angxwthei mipws xasw tn prokuriksi k paei tzampa t diabazma!giati exw etoimastei gia panellinies!
> k pali eyxaristw!!


¶ντε μεθαύριο δίνουμε έκθεση!!!Καλή μας επιτυχία!!!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

Γεια σας παιδια και εγω μαθητης 3ης Λυκειου εχω αποφασησει να παω εμπορικο ναυτικο εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο αλλα εχω 2 ερωτησεις
1)Υπαρχει περιπτωση να πιασω την βαση του 10 και να μην περασω?
2)Αν πιασω την βαση του 10 θα μπω στην σχολη που εχω βαλει 1ης προτιμησης.(πχ Ασπροπυργου)?
Μιλωντας παντα αντικειμενικα και γνωριζοντας απο τις προηγουμενες χρονιες οτι δεν γινεται να γεμισουν ολες οι θεσεις απο πανελληνιες.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## haytek

ade kali mas epitixia .. 
euxomai osoi mpoun kai euelpistw kai gw mesa se autous ,telika na sinantisoume atoma san kai sas mesa stis sxoles ...

----------


## marios.sp

Καλη μας επιτυχια!!ολα να πανε καλα!! :Smile:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Γεια σας παιδια και εγω μαθητης 3ης Λυκειου εχω αποφασησει να παω εμπορικο ναυτικο εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο αλλα εχω 2 ερωτησεις
> 1)Υπαρχει περιπτωση να πιασω την βαση του 10 και να μην περασω?
> 2)Αν πιασω την βαση του 10 θα μπω στην σχολη που εχω βαλει 1ης προτιμησης.(πχ Ασπροπυργου)?
> Μιλωντας παντα αντικειμενικα και γνωριζοντας απο τις προηγουμενες χρονιες οτι δεν γινεται να γεμισουν ολες οι θεσεις απο πανελληνιες.
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


Απ'ό,τι φαίνεται φέτος θα είμαστε πολλοί!!Κοίτα η βάση δεν είναι απόλυτα 10 μπορεί να πέσει και στο 9,5 απλά να θεωρηθεί βάση οπότε και 10...Αν την πιάσεις σίγουρα θα μπεις στις ΑΕΝ τώρα για το άλλο δεν είναι σίγουρο εξαρτάται απο τον αριθμό αυτών που θα δηλώσουν την σχολή και απο το αν έχουν περισσότερα μόρια απο σένα(profficiency,lower,πολύτεκνοι κλπ)Απλά να είσαι αισιόδοξος και θα έρθει....

----------


## marios.sp

> Απ'ό,τι φαίνεται φέτος θα είμαστε πολλοί!!Κοίτα η βάση δεν είναι απόλυτα 10 μπορεί να πέσει και στο 9,5 απλά να θεωρηθεί βάση οπότε και 10...Αν την πιάσεις σίγουρα θα μπεις στις ΑΕΝ τώρα για το άλλο δεν είναι σίγουρο εξαρτάται απο τον αριθμό αυτών που θα δηλώσουν την σχολή και απο το αν έχουν περισσότερα μόρια απο σένα(profficiency,lower,πολύτεκνοι κλπ)Απλά να είσαι αισιόδοξος και θα έρθει....


 

Το profficiency και το lower,μετρανε ακομα και αν μπεις με πανελληνιες?δηλαδη αν βγαλω πχ 10 με το lower θα γινει 11?

----------


## alkiviadis

> Το profficiency και το lower,μετρανε ακομα και αν μπεις με πανελληνιες?δηλαδη αν βγαλω πχ 10 με το lower θα γινει 11?


Νομίζω πως ναί αλλά δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος...

----------


## marios.sp

> Νομίζω πως ναί αλλά δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος...


Νομιζω πως ειναι μονο για αυτους που μπαινουν με απολυτηριο.Με την προηγουμενη προκυρηξη νομιζω πως αυτο ισχυε.ας περιμενουμε την προκυρηξη και βλεπουμε

----------


## newsman

> Νομιζω πως ειναι μονο για αυτους που μπαινουν με απολυτηριο.Με την προηγουμενη προκυρηξη νομιζω πως αυτο ισχυε.ας περιμενουμε την προκυρηξη και βλεπουμε


ισχύει για αυτούς που θα μπουν με απολυτήριο.Δηλαδή για την 3η γενική κατηγορία.Δηλαδή αν το απολυτήριο σου είναι 14 αν έχεις lower θα γίνει 15 αν έχεις advance θα γίνει 15,5 και αν έχεις profficiency 17.Πάντως η σχολή τελευταία φορά που δήλωσε πληρότητα(και με απολυτήρια) ήτανε πριν 5 χρόνια.Με απολυτήρια έχει πολύ περισσότερο καιρό.

----------


## alkiviadis

> ισχύει για αυτούς που θα μπουν με απολυτήριο.Δηλαδή για την 3η γενική κατηγορία.Δηλαδή αν το απολυτήριο σου είναι 14 αν έχεις lower θα γίνει 15 αν έχεις advance θα γίνει 15,5 και αν έχεις profficiency 17.Πάντως η σχολή τελευταία φορά που δήλωσε πληρότητα(και με απολυτήρια) ήτανε πριν 5 χρόνια.Με απολυτήρια έχει πολύ περισσότερο καιρό.


Φέτος πιστεύω θα δηλώσει,τουλάχιστον αυτό δείχνουν οι στατιστικές....

----------


## newsman

> Φέτος πιστεύω θα δηλώσει,τουλάχιστον αυτό δείχνουν οι στατιστικές....


Βρε Αλκιβιάδη!Το είδα ότι το έχεις ξαναπεί αυτό(οτι θα μπουν πολλοί φέτος)που υπάρχουν αυτές οι στατιστικές γιατί εγώ έχω οργώσει όλο το internet και δεν έχω βρεί τπτ?(καλοπροέρετα πάντα!)

----------


## alkiviadis

> Βρε Αλκιβιάδη!Το είδα ότι το έχεις ξαναπεί αυτό(οτι θα μπουν πολλοί φέτος)που υπάρχουν αυτές οι στατιστικές γιατί εγώ έχω οργώσει όλο το internet και δεν έχω βρεί τπτ?(καλοπροέρετα πάντα!)


Δεν έχω δεί κάτι στο διαδίκτυο εγώ προσωπικά αλλά μια κοπέλα στο φόρουμ και νομίζω και σε αυτό το θέμα είπε οτι βρήκε κάτι τρελά νούμερα..Εγώ κρίνω με βάση το σχολείο μου και το φροντιστήριο στο οποίο πάω και είμαστε αρκετά άτομα όχι πολλά αλλά αρκετά και με βάση αυτό αλλά και απ'ό,τι βλέπω μέσα στο φόρουμ κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη θα είναι πολλά τα παιδιά φέτος.....

----------


## newsman

> Δεν έχω δεί κάτι στο διαδίκτυο εγώ προσωπικά αλλά μια κοπέλα στο φόρουμ και νομίζω και σε αυτό το θέμα είπε οτι βρήκε κάτι τρελά νούμερα..Εγώ κρίνω με βάση το σχολείο μου και το φροντιστήριο στο οποίο πάω και είμαστε αρκετά άτομα όχι πολλά αλλά αρκετά και με βάση αυτό αλλά και απ'ό,τι βλέπω μέσα στο φόρουμ κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη θα είναι πολλά τα παιδιά φέτος.....


με μία πρόχειρη σφυγμομέτρηση που έκανα στο σχολείο μου και στο φροντιστήριο παρατήρησα ειμαι ο μόνος που ενδιαφέρετε για την σχολή...για αυτό ρωτάω...

----------


## φανούλα

Κι εγώ από το σχολείο μου η μόνη είμαι...

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Κι εγώ από το σχολείο μου η μόνη είμαι...



παιδιά και εγω ειμαι ο μονος σε ολο το νομο !! lol
απλα θελω να πω οτι ειναι λιγα ατομα που θελουν να περασουν .. εχω ρωτησει πολλα ατομα και η απαντησεις που πηρα ειναι αρνητικες !
*παιδια σας παρακαλω πειτε ποτε βγαινει η προκυρηξη !!??
οποιος ξερει..plz !! ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ούφ μόλις ήρθα από το φρικτό μέτοπο των πανελληνίων :mrgreen::mrgreen:
λίγα παιδιά??εδώ από τότε που έδωσαν το φυλλαδιάκι έγινε χαμός στον φρόντι είμουν ο μόνος και ξαφνικά γίναμε 6 να μην σας πω στο σχολείο γενικά ....

----------


## φανούλα

Νικόλα άσχετα τώρα από τα άτομα που δήλωσαν από το σχολείο σου, τα θέματα στο μέτωπο τι λέγανε:mrgreen:?? Βατά ή ........ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ..όχι σχετικά βατά ήταν αλλά στην έκθεση έπεσε θέμα το ΒΙΒΛΙΟ που κανείς δεν περίμενε οπότε οι πιο πολοί αυτοσχεδίασαν λίγο μέσα σ αυτούς και γω φυσικά :mrgreen::mrgreen:
σορρυ για το οφ :-D

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστώωω :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!! Και μη σε νοιάζει δεν είναι οφ κι αυτό επί του θέματος είναι:mrgreen:

----------


## mastropanagos

1200 θα προκυρηχθουν,1000 θα γεμισουν,700 θα πανε στις σχολες,500 θα συνεχισουν μετα το πρωτο μπαρκο και καπου στους 200 θα αποφοιτησουν κανονικα στα 4 χρονια.....
Οι αριθμοι θεσων ειναι τυχαιοι,απλα το ποσοστο ειναι πανω κατω αυτο καθε χρονο.....Καλυφθηκατε μερικοι νομιζω...

----------


## φανούλα

Thank you too Pano:-D:-D!!!! (Λίγο άγχος είναι απλά, αλλά που θα πάει θα περάσει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )... Πάντως βοήθησες πολύ!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> 1200 θα προκυρηχθουν,1000 θα γεμισουν,700 θα πανε στις σχολες,500 θα συνεχισουν μετα το πρωτο μπαρκο και καπου στους 200 θα αποφοιτησουν κανονικα στα 4 χρονια.....
> Οι αριθμοι θεσων ειναι τυχαιοι,απλα το ποσοστο ειναι πανω κατω αυτο καθε χρονο.....Καλυφθηκατε μερικοι νομιζω...


Και για ποιον λόγο συμβαίνει αυτό Πάνο!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Και για ποιον λόγο συμβαίνει αυτό Πάνο!


Δεν ειναι ενας λογος,αλλα πολλοι,και χωρανε πολυ συζητηση,κατα καιρους εχουν αναφερθει παντως σε διαφορα θεματα της εκπαιδευσης μεσα στο φορουμ...

----------


## Νικόλας

οοοο σωστόοοοοοοοος έτσι είναι

----------


## Angus

εχουν μειωθει οι θέσεις σε σχέση με περσυ ή μου φαίνεται....περσυ ηταν 1300 θεσεις, μηχανικοι και πλοιαρχοι...και φέτος διάβασα οτι είναι 790...ξέρετε τίποτα??

----------


## alkiviadis

> χμ..όχι σχετικά βατά ήταν αλλά στην έκθεση έπεσε θέμα το ΒΙΒΛΙΟ που κανείς δεν περίμενε οπότε οι πιο πολοί αυτοσχεδίασαν λίγο μέσα σ αυτούς και γω φυσικά :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> σορρυ για το οφ :-D


Εμένα μου φάνηκαν αρκετά εύκολα...Και σε μερικά σημεία γελοία...Μα καλά να μας ζητήσουν ενεργητική-παθητική σύνταξη??Αυτά τα κάναμε στο γυμνάσιο!!!Και το θέμα της έκθεσης ήταν ωραίο μόνο που με δυσκόλεψε η περίληψη....

----------


## alkiviadis

> 1200 θα προκυρηχθουν,1000 θα γεμισουν,700 θα πανε στις σχολες,500 θα συνεχισουν μετα το πρωτο μπαρκο και καπου στους 200 θα αποφοιτησουν κανονικα στα 4 χρονια.....
> Οι αριθμοι θεσων ειναι τυχαιοι,απλα το ποσοστο ειναι πανω κατω αυτο καθε χρονο.....Καλυφθηκατε μερικοι νομιζω...


 
Ναί ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## newsman

παιδιάαα προσθεού!!!Μην ακούτε φήμες...Μέχρι να βγει η προκήρυξη μην ακούτε τίποτα...αυτό που είπε ο παναγιώτης είναι γεγονός.Ας προσπαθήσουμε να βγάλουμε ένα καλό βαθμό στις Πανελλήνιες και βλέπουμε...

----------


## βασια

geia sas!8a h8ela na ma8w ti kanw otan 8a dosw panellhnies kai vgoun ta apotelesmata!dilwnw sto mhxanografiko to meros pou 8elw na paw? :Smile: :-D

----------


## LIZZIE

*ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ Κ ΕΓΩ*

----------


## Giannis...

> geia sas!8a h8ela na ma8w ti kanw otan 8a dosw panellhnies kai vgoun ta apotelesmata!dilwnw sto mhxanografiko to meros pou 8elw na paw?:-D


 Στο μηχανογραφικο δηλωνετε μονο τον τομεα(σχολη πλοιαρχων-σχολη μηχανικων) και τη σειρα προτιμησης

----------


## newsman

λοιπόν παιδιά!Σήμερα μίλησα με Ασπρόπυργο(πολύ καλή κυρία η γραμματέας)και μου είπε οτι ακόμα δεν έχει οριστεί τίποτα για το πόσους θα πάρουνε αν και πιστεύουν οτι και φέτος θα ισχύουν τα ίδια...Οι προκήρυξη βγαίνει την επόμενη βδομάδα με το τέλος των πανελλαδικών!Οπότε-όπως είπε και η γραμματέας-μέχρι τότε υπομονή!

----------


## φανούλα

Υπομονή για την προκύρηξη να κάνω όσο θέλουν!!! Υπομονή για να διαβάσω είναι το θέμα... Παιδιά καλή επιτυχία σας εύχομαι και να σας πάνε όλα καλά αλλά εμένα δε με βλέπω του χρόνου μέσα μαζί σας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νικόλας

εε τι μόνη θα μείνεις έξω?? θα κάτσω και γω για παρέα γιατί....χανόμαστε πατριώτηηη :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

:lol::lol:..... Εσύ θα περάσεις!!! Σε έχω καταλάβει πόσο προσπαθείς!!! Εμείς εδώ όμως έχουμε ζέστη, έχουμε δίπλα μας καφετέριες και θάλασσα και ακόμα κι αν δεν βγούμε έξω που να πιάσουμε βιβλίο!!! Η ματιά μας δε στέκεται στις σελίδες λεπτό :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχ αυτά είναι !!! :Cool: 
ναι αμέ είδα και εμείς από εδώ που κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια πόσο καλά πάμε  :Very Happy: 
πάντος και η πλατεία ελευθερίας(για όσους ξέρουν)έχει μπόλικες καφετέριες χαμός θα γίνει στις 26 εεε ρε γλέντια(και μετά αποτελέσματα άντε γεια:lol :Smile: 
sorry για το οφ !!

----------


## newsman

Σκάστε ρε! :Razz:  Θα περάσετε !και εσύ Νίκο και εσύ Φανή!Αμάν ρε!Οι άλλοι που περνάνε σε σχολές με υψηλότερες βάσεις είναι καλύτεροι από μας?¶ντε ρε παιδιά !1 βδομάδα διάβασμα είναι και μεθαύριο γράφουμε μάθημα βαρύτητας!Πάμε να κάνουμε ένα ντου να μαζέψουμε μονάδες!Κρίμα είναι να χάσουμε ένα χρόνο από τη ζωή μας για μιάμιση βδομάδα!και μην ξεχνάτε και το απολυτήριο!είναι το δίχτυ ασφαλείας μας!αρκεί να έχετε ένα καλό απολυτήριο !

----------


## φανούλα

Απ' το τελευταίο κάτι έχουμε :Cool: !!!

----------


## newsman

> Απ' το τελευταίο κάτι έχουμε!!!


είδες?κάτσε διάβασε ότι μπορείς και δεν μπορείς και άμα δεν συγκεντρώσεις 10000 έχεις και το απολυτήριο!άντε!σε πια ΑΕΝ θες να πας?

----------


## φανούλα

Ασπροπύργου :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## newsman

> Ασπροπύργου


θα τα πούμε live στις εγγραφές!και με σένα και με τον Νίκο...¶ντε να περάσουμε....

ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΕΣ

----------


## Νικόλας

> Σκάστε ρε! Θα περάσετε !και εσύ Νίκο και εσύ Φανή!Αμάν ρε!Οι άλλοι που περνάνε σε σχολές με υψηλότερες βάσεις είναι καλύτεροι από μας?¶ντε ρε παιδιά !1 βδομάδα διάβασμα είναι και μεθαύριο γράφουμε μάθημα βαρύτητας!Πάμε να κάνουμε ένα ντου να μαζέψουμε μονάδες!Κρίμα είναι να χάσουμε ένα χρόνο από τη ζωή μας για μιάμιση βδομάδα!και μην ξεχνάτε και το απολυτήριο!είναι το δίχτυ ασφαλείας μας!αρκεί να έχετε ένα καλό απολυτήριο !


χαχχααχ μακάρι φίλε !!μαθηματικά κατ. μεθαυριο δύσκολα τα πράγματα αλλά πρεπει να ρεφάρουμε τους χαμένους πόντους και μέχρι τώρα έχουν δείξει ότι βάζουν εύκολα θέματα σε 2 μέρες λοιπόν θα δούμε !
άντε 1 βδομάδα ακόμα

----------


## newsman

> χαχχααχ μακάρι φίλε !!μαθηματικά κατ. μεθαυριο δύσκολα τα πράγματα αλλά πρεπει να ρεφάρουμε τους χαμένους πόντους και μέχρι τώρα έχουν δείξει ότι βάζουν εύκολα θέματα σε 2 μέρες λοιπόν θα δούμε !
> άντε 1 βδομάδα ακόμα


φέτος μας πιάνουν τα σαγόνια γιατί έχει εκλογές!λογικά τα μαθηματικά θα περπατιούντε....έστω και μπουσουλώντας...

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι είναι οι εκλογές στη μέση αλλίως...καλά όχι και ότι είναι εύκολο τα μαθηματικά 
ότι και να κάνεις μαθηματικά είναι αυτά και προσωπικά είμαι ο πιο σκράπας στον κορυδαλλό :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Νικόλα βγάλε αυτό που έχεις για υπογραφή :Wink:  Θα μπεις και θα πεις κι ένα τραγούδιιιι:mrgreen: Εμείς ακόμα δεν έχουμε αρχίσει πανελλήνιες (ΕΠΑΛ) και δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα για το μέλλον :Cool:

----------


## βασια

> Νικόλα βγάλε αυτό που έχεις για υπογραφή Θα μπεις και θα πεις κι ένα τραγούδιιιι:mrgreen: Εμείς ακόμα δεν έχουμε αρχίσει πανελλήνιες (ΕΠΑΛ) και δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα για το μέλλον


kalh epituxia paidia!egw 8a er8w tou xronou [makari]! :Razz:

----------


## alkiviadis

> φέτος μας πιάνουν τα σαγόνια γιατί έχει εκλογές!λογικά τα μαθηματικά θα περπατιούντε....έστω και μπουσουλώντας...


Χαχα!!!Γράφω Λογοτεχνία(Θεωρητική)!Βέβαια δεν είναι όσο εύκολο ακούγεται.... :Ρ

----------


## φανούλα

Αφού είμαστε πολλοί και να μης μας πάρουν, πάει στο καλό θα πάμε να κάνουμε απ' έξω μια διαμαρτυρία και θα μπούμε:lol::lol::lol: (Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε :Razz: )

----------


## βασια

> Χαχα!!!Γράφω Λογοτεχνία(Θεωρητική)!Βέβαια δεν είναι όσο εύκολο ακούγεται.... :Ρ


eukolo einai se sxesh me ta ma8hmatika!kai egw 8ewritikh eimai kai mou fenonte eukola ws twra !elpizw na mou fenwnte etsi kai tou xronou :Cool:

----------


## βασια

mipws xerete pws einai oi ka8hghtes ths mhxaniwnas?

----------


## Thanasis89

Μην με τρελαίνετε τώρα ! Το έχω πει στην Φανή και το λέω και δημοσίως ! Παρακαλάνε να πάτε στις ΑΕΝ γιατί απλά ισχύει, πάνω κάτω, αυτό που είπε ο Παναγιώτης. Και να σας πω και κάτι για τις πανελλαδικές... Είστε οι πιο τυχεροί γιατί έχετε διπλή "καβάτζα"... Και να μην γράψετε... Δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος ! Έχετε και το απολυτήριο το οποίο στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις στο λύκειο είναι εξωπραγματικό (δηλαδή άλλη είναι πραγματική απόδοσή σας και άλλοι, συνήθως μεγαλύτεροι, είναι οι βαθμοί που σας βάζουν - κοινώς αλλού η θάλασσα αλλού το πλοίο).
Δηλαδή τα παιδιά που εξαρτόνται μόνο από τις πανελλαδικές τι να πουν ; Να αρχίσουν τις εναίσεις μπας και αντέξουν. 
Και μην πείτε αυτός δεν ξέρει από ΑΕΝ ! Πως δεν πήγα να γράψω ή να παρακολουθήσω κανένα μάθημα, εγώ το ξέρω... Και για να γνωριζόμαστε κιόλας φοιτητής του Τμήματος Πολιτικής Επιστήμης Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης ! Πραγματικά ζήλεψα τον αδερφό μου που μπήκε τόσο άνετα στην ΑΕΝ !  :Very Happy:  

Σοβαρευτείτε, ηρεμήστε και δεν θέλω... ηττοπάθιες ! ¶ντε και καλά ταξίδια !  :Wink:  Πάμε παρακάτω !

----------


## βασια

> Μην με τρελαίνετε τώρα ! Το έχω πει στην Φανή και το λέω και δημοσίως ! Παρακαλάνε να πάτε στις ΑΕΝ γιατί απλά ισχύει, πάνω κάτω, αυτό που είπε ο Παναγιώτης. Και να σας πω και κάτι για τις πανελλαδικές... Είστε οι πιο τυχεροί γιατί έχετε διπλή "καβάτζα"... Και να μην γράψετε... Δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος ! Έχετε και το απολυτήριο το οποίο στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις στο λύκειο είναι εξωπραγματικό (δηλαδή άλλη είναι πραγματική απόδοσή σας και άλλοι, συνήθως μεγαλύτεροι, είναι οι βαθμοί που σας βάζουν - κοινώς αλλού η θάλασσα αλλού το πλοίο).
> Δηλαδή τα παιδιά που εξαρτόνται μόνο από τις πανελλαδικές τι να πουν ; Να αρχίσουν τις εναίσεις μπας και αντέξουν. 
> Και μην πείτε αυτός δεν ξέρει από ΑΕΝ ! Πως δεν πήγα να γράψω ή να παρακολουθήσω κανένα μάθημα, εγώ το ξέρω... Και για να γνωριζόμαστε κιόλας φοιτητής του Τμήματος Πολιτικής Επιστήμης Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης ! Πραγματικά ζήλεψα τον αδερφό μου που μπήκε τόσο άνετα στην ΑΕΝ !  
> 
> Σοβαρευτείτε, ηρεμήστε και δεν θέλω... ηττοπάθιες ! ¶ντε και καλά ταξίδια !  Πάμε παρακάτω !


 
exeis dikio ! kai egw osous xerw pou mphkan ta idia mou lene!mporeis na rwthseis ton adelfo sou pws tou fainonte ta pragmata ekei!?duskola einai na xeirhzese to ploio? :Smile:

----------


## perlasmeister

> Μην με τρελαίνετε τώρα ! Το έχω πει στην Φανή και το λέω και δημοσίως ! Παρακαλάνε να πάτε στις ΑΕΝ γιατί απλά ισχύει, πάνω κάτω, αυτό που είπε ο Παναγιώτης. Και να σας πω και κάτι για τις πανελλαδικές... Είστε οι πιο τυχεροί γιατί έχετε διπλή "καβάτζα"... Και να μην γράψετε... Δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος ! Έχετε και το απολυτήριο το οποίο στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις στο λύκειο είναι εξωπραγματικό (δηλαδή άλλη είναι πραγματική απόδοσή σας και άλλοι, συνήθως μεγαλύτεροι, είναι οι βαθμοί που σας βάζουν - κοινώς αλλού η θάλασσα αλλού το πλοίο).
> Δηλαδή τα παιδιά που εξαρτόνται μόνο από τις πανελλαδικές τι να πουν ; Να αρχίσουν τις εναίσεις μπας και αντέξουν. 
> Και μην πείτε αυτός δεν ξέρει από ΑΕΝ ! Πως δεν πήγα να γράψω ή να παρακολουθήσω κανένα μάθημα, εγώ το ξέρω... Και για να γνωριζόμαστε κιόλας φοιτητής του Τμήματος Πολιτικής Επιστήμης Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης ! Πραγματικά ζήλεψα τον αδερφό μου που μπήκε τόσο άνετα στην ΑΕΝ !  
> 
> Σοβαρευτείτε, ηρεμήστε και δεν θέλω... ηττοπάθιες ! ¶ντε και καλά ταξίδια !  Πάμε παρακάτω !


pes ta megale !!!!!!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μην με τρελαίνετε τώρα ! Το έχω πει στην Φανή και το λέω και δημοσίως ! Παρακαλάνε να πάτε στις ΑΕΝ γιατί απλά ισχύει, πάνω κάτω, αυτό που είπε ο Παναγιώτης. Και να σας πω και κάτι για τις πανελλαδικές... Είστε οι πιο τυχεροί γιατί έχετε διπλή "καβάτζα"... Και να μην γράψετε... Δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος ! Έχετε και το απολυτήριο το οποίο στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις στο λύκειο είναι εξωπραγματικό (δηλαδή άλλη είναι πραγματική απόδοσή σας και άλλοι, συνήθως μεγαλύτεροι, είναι οι βαθμοί που σας βάζουν - κοινώς αλλού η θάλασσα αλλού το πλοίο).
> Δηλαδή τα παιδιά που εξαρτόνται μόνο από τις πανελλαδικές τι να πουν ; Να αρχίσουν τις εναίσεις μπας και αντέξουν. 
> Και μην πείτε αυτός δεν ξέρει από ΑΕΝ ! Πως δεν πήγα να γράψω ή να παρακολουθήσω κανένα μάθημα, εγώ το ξέρω... Και για να γνωριζόμαστε κιόλας φοιτητής του Τμήματος Πολιτικής Επιστήμης Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης ! Πραγματικά ζήλεψα τον αδερφό μου που μπήκε τόσο άνετα στην ΑΕΝ !  
> 
> Σοβαρευτείτε, ηρεμήστε και δεν θέλω... ηττοπάθιες ! ¶ντε και καλά ταξίδια !  Πάμε παρακάτω !


Σωστος...... :Wink:

----------


## LIZZIE

> Μην με τρελαίνετε τώρα ! Το έχω πει στην Φανή και το λέω και δημοσίως ! Παρακαλάνε να πάτε στις ΑΕΝ γιατί απλά ισχύει, πάνω κάτω, αυτό που είπε ο Παναγιώτης. Και να σας πω και κάτι για τις πανελλαδικές... Είστε οι πιο τυχεροί γιατί έχετε διπλή "καβάτζα"... Και να μην γράψετε... Δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος ! Έχετε και το απολυτήριο το οποίο στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις στο λύκειο είναι εξωπραγματικό (δηλαδή άλλη είναι πραγματική απόδοσή σας και άλλοι, συνήθως μεγαλύτεροι, είναι οι βαθμοί που σας βάζουν - κοινώς αλλού η θάλασσα αλλού το πλοίο).
> Δηλαδή τα παιδιά που εξαρτόνται μόνο από τις πανελλαδικές τι να πουν ; Να αρχίσουν τις εναίσεις μπας και αντέξουν. 
> Και μην πείτε αυτός δεν ξέρει από ΑΕΝ ! Πως δεν πήγα να γράψω ή να παρακολουθήσω κανένα μάθημα, εγώ το ξέρω... Και για να γνωριζόμαστε κιόλας φοιτητής του Τμήματος Πολιτικής Επιστήμης Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης ! Πραγματικά ζήλεψα τον αδερφό μου που μπήκε τόσο άνετα στην ΑΕΝ !  
> 
> Σοβαρευτείτε, ηρεμήστε και δεν θέλω... ηττοπάθιες ! ¶ντε και καλά ταξίδια !  Πάμε παρακάτω !



* μπράβο βρε Θανάση μας ανέβασες το ηθικό.*

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά όταν κάνεις κάτι και το αγαπάς είναι τόσο εύκολο που δεν φαντάζεσαι... Αρκεί όταν πιάνεις τα χειριστήρια να νιώθεις το πλοίο να σου μιλάει... Είναι μεγάλο πράγμα... Το έχω ζήσει γι' αυτό σας λέω ! Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να το ακολουθήσω λόγω μυωπίας, αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι δύσκολο σ' αυτή την ζωή αρκεί να έχεις αποφασίσει να το κάνεις και απο εκεί και πέρα να το αγαπήσεις ! Εγώ αυτό που κάνω τώρα ευτυχώς ήταν στην λίστα των πραγμάτων που αγαπάω ! 

Και να πάτε στην θάλασσα μόνο αν είστε έτοιμοι να την σεβαστείτε και να την ανεχθείτε ! Η θάλασσα ανταμοίβει αυτούς που την σέβονται και την αγαπάνε !
Ο αδερφός μου είναι σε γκαζάδικο ! Μιλάω σχεδόν κάθε εβδομάδα μαζί του ! Τον ακούω μια χαρά ! Γιατί δεν είναι μόνος του όπως δεν θα είστε και εσείς και το πήρε απόφαση ! Και βλέπω ότι ήδη τον ανταμοίβει η θάλασσα !

----------


## newsman

ΒΡΕ ΑΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΣΤΟ STAND BY ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ!
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## DiMa_GR

Παιδιά μια χάρη όταν βγει η προκυρηξη που θα την βρω μέσω διαδικτύου .. ??
  Αα!! Και ενδιαφέρομαι για μηχανιωνα  .. αν υπάρχει καμιά διαφορά !!  :Confused: 


  *Και κάτι που θα η8ελα βοη8εια .. άκουσα κάτι για μια σχολή από της Οινούσσες ..? 
  αλλά είναι λίγο διαφορετικά τα πράγματα από το ΑΕΝ .. με είπαν ότι είναι κάποιου εφοπλιστή κάτι τέτοιο .. και αν ξέρει κανείς να με πει  λίγες πληροφορίες .. συγνώμη για το “οφ 8εμα” ..ευχαριστώ .. :Smile:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Παιδιά μια χάρη όταν βγει η προκυρηξη που θα την βρω μέσω διαδικτύου .. ??
>   Αα!! Και ενδιαφέρομαι για μηχανιωνα  .. αν υπάρχει καμιά διαφορά !! 
> 
> 
>   *Και κάτι που θα η8ελα βοη8εια .. άκουσα κάτι για μια σχολή από της Οινούσσες ..? 
>   αλλά είναι λίγο διαφορετικά τα πράγματα από το ΑΕΝ .. με είπαν ότι είναι κάποιου εφοπλιστή κάτι τέτοιο .. και αν ξέρει κανείς να με πει  λίγες πληροφορίες .. συγνώμη για το “οφ 8εμα” ..ευχαριστώ ..


Σε ολα τα κατα τοπους λιμεναρχεια μπορεις να βρεις την προκυρηξη...
Η ΑΕΝ Οινουσσων ειναι οπως οι αλλες ΑΕΝ απλα εχει μονο πλοιαρχους αν δεν κανω λαθος...Σε ολες τις ΑΕΝ εχουν κανει δωρεες διαφοροι εφοπλιστες οχι οτι ειναι δικες τους...

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Σε ολα τα κατα τοπους λιμεναρχεια μπορεις να βρεις την προκυρηξη...
> Η ΑΕΝ Οινουσσων ειναι οπως οι αλλες ΑΕΝ απλα εχει μονο πλοιαρχους αν δεν κανω λαθος...Σε ολες τις ΑΕΝ εχουν κανει δωρεες διαφοροι εφοπλιστες οχι οτι ειναι δικες τους...



   Ευχαριστώ φίλε !! για την απάντηση :Very Happy:  .. και στηρίζομαι στην προκυρηξη γιατί δεν το βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα στης εξετάσεις ..! :Sad:  και κάτι ακόμα πόσο περίπου πρέπει να έχω Μ.Ο. απολυτηρίου ..??

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε !! για την απάντηση .. και στηρίζομαι στην προκυρηξη γιατί δεν το βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα στης εξετάσεις ..! και κάτι ακόμα πόσο περίπου πρέπει να έχω Μ.Ο. απολυτηρίου ..??


Δεν ζητανε συγκεκριμενο βαθμο,αναλογα ποσοι εχουν δηλωσει και με τι βαθμο...Για παραδειγμα περυσι καποιος μπορει να μπηκε με 12 στη σχολη και φετος καποιος με 13 να μην μπει....

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Δεν ζητανε συγκεκριμενο βαθμο,αναλογα ποσοι εχουν δηλωσει και με τι βαθμο...Για παραδειγμα περυσι καποιος μπορει να μπηκε με 12 στη σχολη και φετος καποιος με 13 να μην μπει....



   Φίλε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες της πληροφορίες θα περιμένω την προκυρηξη την άλλη εβδομάδα και θα δούμε τι θα γίνει  .. και μακάρι να περάσω !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## βασια

> Παιδιά όταν κάνεις κάτι και το αγαπάς είναι τόσο εύκολο που δεν φαντάζεσαι... Αρκεί όταν πιάνεις τα χειριστήρια να νιώθεις το πλοίο να σου μιλάει... Είναι μεγάλο πράγμα... Το έχω ζήσει γι' αυτό σας λέω ! Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να το ακολουθήσω λόγω μυωπίας, αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι δύσκολο σ' αυτή την ζωή αρκεί να έχεις αποφασίσει να το κάνεις και απο εκεί και πέρα να το αγαπήσεις ! Εγώ αυτό που κάνω τώρα ευτυχώς ήταν στην λίστα των πραγμάτων που αγαπάω ! 
> 
> Και να πάτε στην θάλασσα μόνο αν είστε έτοιμοι να την σεβαστείτε και να την ανεχθείτε ! Η θάλασσα ανταμοίβει αυτούς που την σέβονται και την αγαπάνε !
> Ο αδερφός μου είναι σε γκαζάδικο ! Μιλάω σχεδόν κάθε εβδομάδα μαζί του ! Τον ακούω μια χαρά ! Γιατί δεν είναι μόνος του όπως δεν θα είστε και εσείς και το πήρε απόφαση ! Και βλέπω ότι ήδη τον ανταμοίβει η θάλασσα !


posh muwpia exeis?[an epitrepete]giati exw kai egw!brhka ta wria kai den ta pernaw alla mporeis na mou peis!? :Sad: sto ena exw 6 kai sto allo 4 les na exw problhma?

----------


## Angus

> posh muwpia exeis?[an epitrepete]giati exw kai egw!brhka ta wria kai den ta pernaw alla mporeis na mou peis!?sto ena exw 6 kai sto allo 4 les na exw problhma?


κατα πάσα πιθανότητα με 4 και 6 έχεις προβλημα....άτομα που είχαν 3 έκαναν επέμβαση για να μπούν ...οπότε....

----------


## βασια

> κατα πάσα πιθανότητα με 4 και 6 έχεις προβλημα....άτομα που είχαν 3 έκαναν επέμβαση για να μπούν ...οπότε....


apo oso xerw gia to polemiko nautiko enai mexri 2 alla sthn prokhryxh sthn sell.8 leei kapoia wria alla den katalabenw ti enoei http://egov.yen.gr/briefing/01-annou...kirixi2005.pdf mporeis se parakalw na mpeis kai na mou peis an katalabeneis ti leei! :Sad:

----------


## Angus

νομίζω οτι αυτοι χωρίς γυαλια πρεπει να εχουν 4/10 σωστα και αυτοι με γυαλια 7/10 σωστα....αυτους που ειναι με γυαλια τους τα βγαζουν κ τους βαζουν πιο κοντα στο τοιχο σε σχεση με τους αλλους....φιλος μου που ειχε παει περσυ μου το εχει πει...αλλα γενικα αν εχεις μυωπια πανω απο 1,5 περιπου δε τα βλεπεις.....

----------


## βασια

> νομίζω οτι αυτοι χωρίς γυαλια πρεπει να εχουν 4/10 σωστα και αυτοι με γυαλια 7/10 σωστα....αυτους που ειναι με γυαλια τους τα βγαζουν κ τους βαζουν πιο κοντα στο τοιχο σε σχεση με τους αλλους....φιλος μου που ειχε παει περσυ μου το εχει πει...αλλα γενικα αν εχεις μυωπια πανω απο 1,5 περιπου δε τα βλεπεις.....


euxaristw angus!elpizw tou xronou pou 8a paw me to kalo na ta kataferw na ta dw ! :Sad:

----------


## φανούλα

Ευτυχώς δηλαδή που έχω 1 και 1,5!!!! Ίσα ίσα τη γλίτωσα!!!!!! Όσο για σένα Βάσια αφού δίνεις του χρόνου μη σε νοιάζει!!! Προλαβαίνεις άνετα να κάνεις μια επεμβασούλα και να διορθωθούν όλα!!!

----------


## βασια

> Ευτυχώς δηλαδή που έχω 1 και 1,5!!!! Ίσα ίσα τη γλίτωσα!!!!!! Όσο για σένα Βάσια αφού δίνεις του χρόνου μη σε νοιάζει!!! Προλαβαίνεις άνετα να κάνεις μια επεμβασούλα και να διορθωθούν όλα!!!


rwthsa gia thn epemvash kai o giatros mou eipe oti mporw na thn kanw meta ta 21 gia na exei sta8eropoih8h h muwpia :Sad:

----------


## φανούλα

Δεν είναι ότι δεν γίνεται να κάνεις τώρα την επέμβαση απλά καλό θα ήταν να την κάνεις τότε για να έχει πιο μακρά αποτελέσματα!! Τώρα αυτό είναι δική σου επιλογή για το τι θα κάνεις!!! Αυτά τα ματάκια είναι δικά σου :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά πήγα να βγάλω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο οπότε πέρασα από ειδικούς γιατρούς και είχα στο αριστερό μόνο χωρίς γυαλιά 1/10... (το δεξί δεν το σχολιάζω - βάλτε μέσα και δυχρωματοψία)... Οπότε το ξεχνάω έτσι απλά ! Όπως σωστά λέει η βάσια πρέπει μετά τα 21 η επέμβαση. Μέχρι τα 24 είναι το ηλικιακό όριο στις ΑΕΝ... ¶ρα είμαστε μέσα ! Και όσο για την προκύρηξη είχα δει τους βαθμούς των παιδιών που πέρασαν πέρυσι. Υπήρχαν αρκετά χαμηλοί βαθμοί ! Είπαμε μην αγχώνεστε...

----------


## mpikos_christos

aurio logotexnia...(thewritiki me eidiko mathimatika)duskola ta pragmata...hthela n rwtisw an einai kapoios\a pou tha balei prwti epilogi mhxaniwna..giati edw thesaloniki pou dinw egw den exw akousei k pollous pou tha dhlwsoun emporiko nautiko!kai me pou tous perigrafw auta pou kserw panw katw(apo ksaderfo apofoito a.e.n.)eite tromazoun...eite me rwtane an to exw skeftei kala... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## βασια

> Παιδιά πήγα να βγάλω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο οπότε πέρασα από ειδικούς γιατρούς και είχα στο αριστερό μόνο χωρίς γυαλιά 1/10... (το δεξί δεν το σχολιάζω - βάλτε μέσα και δυχρωματοψία)... Οπότε το ξεχνάω έτσι απλά ! Όπως σωστά λέει η βάσια πρέπει μετά τα 21 η επέμβαση. Μέχρι τα 24 είναι το ηλικιακό όριο στις ΑΕΝ... ¶ρα είμαστε μέσα ! Και όσο για την προκύρηξη είχα δει τους βαθμούς των παιδιών που πέρασαν πέρυσι. Υπήρχαν αρκετά χαμηλοί βαθμοί ! Είπαμε μην αγχώνεστε...


ti enoeis 1/10...?kai ti sou kanane otan phges ekei?

----------


## Γιωργακης

> aurio logotexnia...(thewritiki me eidiko mathimatika)duskola ta pragmata...hthela n rwtisw an einai kapoios\a pou tha balei prwti epilogi mhxaniwna..giati edw thesaloniki pou dinw egw den exw akousei k pollous pou tha dhlwsoun emporiko nautiko!kai me pou tous perigrafw auta pou kserw panw katw(apo ksaderfo apofoito a.e.n.)eite tromazoun...eite me rwtane an to exw skeftei kala...




φιλε και εγω για μηχανιωνα ειμαι !! αντε να πανε καλα τα πραγματα να περασουμε !

----------


## mpikos_christos

> φιλε και εγω για μηχανιωνα ειμαι !! αντε να πανε καλα τα πραγματα να περασουμε !


makari file m...kai...ta leme st mhxaniwna!
apo pou eisai?

----------


## alex new

Καλησπερα,
Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποια σελίδα που να δείχνει τους εισαχθέντες στην σχολη ΑΕΝ το ετος 2008? 
ευχαριστω

----------


## Γιωργακης

> makari file m...kai...ta leme st mhxaniwna!
> apo pou eisai?



apo larissa !!

----------


## Γιωργακης

> Καλησπερα,
> Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποια σελίδα που να δείχνει τους εισαχθέντες στην σχολη ΑΕΝ το ετος 2008? 
> ευχαριστω



http://egov.yen.gr/php/download_xite...3185/eisag.pdf

----------


## DiMa_GR

> aurio logotexnia...(thewritiki me eidiko mathimatika)duskola ta pragmata...hthela n rwtisw an einai kapoios\a pou tha balei prwti epilogi mhxaniwna..giati edw thesaloniki pou dinw egw den exw akousei k pollous pou tha dhlwsoun emporiko nautiko!kai me pou tous perigrafw auta pou kserw panw katw(apo ksaderfo apofoito a.e.n.)eite tromazoun...eite me rwtane an to exw skeftei kala...



   Και εγώ φίλε μηχανιωνα θα δηλώσω αλλά δεν το βλέπω να μπαίνω .. γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι θα γράψω καλά .. :Sad:  τέλος πάντων περιμένουμε την προκυρηξη ..:-)

----------


## Νικόλας

βρα παιδιά γιατί όταν το ανοίγω μου τα βγάζει σε ακαταλαβίστικα ?? :Confused:

----------


## mpikos_christos

> βρα παιδιά γιατί όταν το ανοίγω μου τα βγάζει σε ακαταλαβίστικα ??


file isws ftaiei to programma me to opoio prospatheis na anoikseis to egrafo...
dokimase me adobe reader...

----------


## Thanasis89

> ti enoeis 1/10...?kai ti sou kanane otan phges ekei?


Βάσια αυτό σημαίνει ότι βλέπω από τα 10 μόνο 1 δηλαδή σχεδόν τίποτα χωρίς γυαλιά... Με πιάνεις ;  :Very Happy:  Στο δεξί χωρίς γυαλιά 0 στα 10. 
Αυτη είναι η κλίμακα αξιλόγησης για την όραση, με βάση την οποία εισάγονται οι σπυδαστές στις Ακαδημίες. Και υπάρχει κάποιο όριο που έχει αναφερθεί προηγούμενως.  :Wink:  
Επίσης πρέπει να μην έχεις δυσχρωματοψία την οποία έχω και αυτή !  :Cool:

----------


## βασια

> Βάσια αυτό σημαίνει ότι βλέπω από τα 10 μόνο 1 δηλαδή σχεδόν τίποτα χωρίς γυαλιά... Με πιάνεις ;  Στο δεξί χωρίς γυαλιά 0 στα 10. 
> Αυτη είναι η κλίμακα αξιλόγησης για την όραση, με βάση την οποία εισάγονται οι σπυδαστές στις Ακαδημίες. Και υπάρχει κάποιο όριο που έχει αναφερθεί προηγούμενως.  
> Επίσης πρέπει να μην έχεις δυσχρωματοψία την οποία έχω και αυτή !


kai an epitrepete ti noumero foras?

----------


## newsman

> http://egov.yen.gr/php/download_xite...3185/eisag.pdf


παρατήρησα κάτι...πως γίνετε να παίρνει 721 πλοιάρχους η σχολή και να μπαίνουν 739? οι 18 extra μπήκανε με ρουσφέτι η μήπως έγινε τράμπα με τις θέσεις των μηχανικών?

----------


## Pancito

Geia se olous!Molis ekana account gia na rwthsw kati :Razz:  Oi iatrikes eksetaseis ti periexoun kai poia einai h diadikasia?

----------


## φανούλα

> Geia se olous!Molis ekana account gia na rwthsw kati Oi iatrikes eksetaseis ti periexoun kai poia einai h diadikasia?


 Φίλε την απάντηση θα την βρεις εδώ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42918
Επίσης εγώ πιστεύω πως η ΑΕΝ έχει και παραέχει φοιτητική ζωή :Wink:

----------


## newsman

παιδιά!!!γράφουμε μαθηματικά αύριο και έχω φρικάρει!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα μηνύματα για τη φοιτητική ζωή στις ΑΕΝ μεταφέρθηκαν στο θέμα με τις συνθήκες φοίτησης στις ΑΕΝ.

----------


## φανούλα

> παιδιά!!!γράφουμε μαθηματικά αύριο και έχω φρικάρει!


 ¶ντε να κοιμηθείς τότε για να το ξεχάσεις και να είσαι φρέσκος το πρωί;-)

----------


## newsman

από το άγχος και την απαλεψιά δεν θα με πάρει ούτε ο ύπνος....χεχεχε!άσε κιόλας..πριν λίγο ξεμπερδεψα!Αντε να μας δω του χρόνου στο καράβι να τρυβουμε ανάποδα τα αμπάρια στο πλοίο!

----------


## φανούλα

¶ντε να ξαπλώσεις βρεεε!!!! Ακόμα εδώ είσαι??? Θα κουτουλάς αύριο αν δεν κοιμηθείς. ¶ντε καλή σου νύχτα και καλή επιτυχία να έχεις και το Σεπτέμβριο θα είμαστε μέσα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bye.....

----------


## Thanasis89

> kai an epitrepete ti noumero foras?


Φακούς ; Αν εννοείς αυτό 4.50 δεξί και 3.25 αριστερό. Το δεξί αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει ανέβει κιόλας στα 4.75...  :Cool:

----------


## LIZZIE

*ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΥΩΠΙΑ 4 ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΕΪΖΕΡ ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ*

----------


## Γιωργακης

παιδια επιτελους η προκυρηξη βγηκε !!
http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34506

----------


## alkiviadis

> παιδια επιτελους η προκυρηξη βγηκε !!
> http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34506


 
ΩΩΩ!!!!! Είσαι άρχοντας!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## newsman

εμείς που θα τα βρούμε τα δικαιολογητικά και πότε θα μπορούμε να την συμπληρώσουμε για να την στείλουμε?(την αίτηση)

----------


## thanassis sideris

paidia telika dexonte me apoluthrio genikou lykeiou?

----------


## marios.sp

> paidia telika dexonte me apoluthrio genikou lykeiou?


 
Ναι.Ειναι η τριτη γενικη κατηγορια.

----------


## thanassis sideris

aaaa einai to 30% twn eisaktewn apo pantos typou lykeia(dhl auto shmenh me apoluthrio etsi?)

----------


## marios.sp

> aaaa einai to 30% twn eisaktewn apo pantos typou lykeia(dhl auto shmenh me apoluthrio etsi?)


Αυτοι που θα μπουν με απολυτηριο και φοιτουν σε ενιαιο λυκειο ειναι στην τριτη γενικη κατηγορια εκει που λεει πρωτη γενικη υποκατηγορια.το 30%.

----------


## thanassis sideris

mpravo re file se euxaristw polu.....kai na sou pw kai kati allo mhpws 3ereis ti eidous e3etaseis tha mou kanoun sta matia(thelw na paw gia ploiarxos kai xw muopoia 1.5)

----------


## nikolakis

Δέχονται με τόσο με απολυτήριο  γενικού λυκείου όσο κσι απο τεε της ομάδας α και β. 
Μάλιστα κάπου γράφει και άλλων τυπών λυκείων και είναι αυτο που με καιει
Δηλαδή και απο γεωτεχνικό λύκειο με δέχονται?
Όλους μας δέχονται αν κατάλαβα καλά και με βαθμό απολυτηρίου ή πανελληνίων πάνω απο 15 αναλογικά με παλιότερες προκυρήξεις που μπαιναν με κάτω απο τη βάση όλοι καλώς θα προσέλθουμε και ας μην έχουμε και πτυχείο πιστοποίησης γνώσης αγγλικών

----------


## φανούλα

Εντάξει σε παίρνουν μην ανησυχείς, έχεις λίγο thanasi.

----------


## thanassis sideris

re paidia apoluthrio prepei na exw toulaxiston 15 gia na me paroun?

----------


## nikolakis

Πρέπει να πιάνεις με τα γυαλιά που φοράς τουλαχιστον 7 / 10. Μιοπέία 1.5 μικρή μου φαίνεται για να κοπείς. Τι λέτε παιδιά? Αν θέλεις να το μάθεις εγαίρος πριν ξεκινήσεις τα χαρτιά σου δε χάνεις να απυθυνθείς στον οφθαλμίατρο της πριοχής σου

----------


## thanassis sideris

se euxaristo re file....

----------


## alkiviadis

> Δέχονται με τόσο με απολυτήριο γενικού λυκείου όσο κσι απο τεε της ομάδας α και β. 
> 
> Μάλιστα κάπου γράφει και άλλων τυπών λυκείων και είναι αυτο που με καιει
> Δηλαδή και απο γεωτεχνικό λύκειο με δέχονται?
> 
> Όλους μας δέχονται αν κατάλαβα καλά και με βαθμό απολυτηρίου ή πανελληνίων πάνω απο 15 αναλογικά με παλιότερες προκυρήξεις που μπαιναν με κάτω απο τη βάση όλοι καλώς θα προσέλθουμε και ας μην έχουμε και πτυχείο πιστοποίησης γνώσης αγγλικών


Λέει κάπου πάνω απο 15??Νομίζω δεν είδα τίποτα τέτοιο στην προκύρηξη,κάνω λάθος??

----------


## mastropanagos

Το εχω ξαναπει και θα το ξαναπω,δεν ζητανε συγκεκριμενο βαθμο στο απολυτηριο αλλα οι εισακτεοι θα μπουν συμφωνα με τι βαθμο εχουν και οι υπολοιποι..Π.Χ. αν ενας εχει βαθμο 12 στο απολυτηριο και οι θεσεις δεν εχουν καλυφθει με βαθμο μεγαλυτερο απο το δικο του τοτε θα μπει...
Το 12 ειναι τυχαιος αριθμος,το ιδιο μπορει να συμβαινει με βαθμο 13,14 η 15...
Την αιτηση δεν την συμπληρωνεται και την στελνετε,την αιτηση θα την κανετε σε μια οποιαδηποτε ΑΕΝ και απο εκει θα σας καθοδηγησουν και για τα υπολοιπα δικαιολογητικα..Ρωτηστε και σε ενα λιμεναρχειο,παρτε ενα τηλ και σε καμια ΑΕΝ....

----------


## marios.sp

> mpravo re file se euxaristw polu.....kai na sou pw kai kati allo mhpws 3ereis ti eidous e3etaseis tha mou kanoun sta matia(thelw na paw gia ploiarxos kai xw muopoia 1.5)


 
Φιλε μου απο οτι γνωριζω σε βαζουν να πεις καποιους αριθμους αλλα σου επιτρεπεται να κανεις μονο καποιο συγκεκριμενο αριθμο λαθων αλλιως κοβεσαι.Για καλυτερη δικια σου ενημερωση σχετικα μαυτο θα σε συμβουλευα να παρεις το Υπουργειο να ρωτησεις.

----------


## DiMa_GR

> παιδια επιτελους η προκυρηξη βγηκε !!
> http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34506




   Ευχαριστώ φίλε είσαι Ο σωτήρ μου !! χάχα. :Surprised: 
  Πάμε να βγάλουμε καλό βαθμό απολυτηρίου τώρα !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Το εχω ξαναπει και θα το ξαναπω,δεν ζητανε συγκεκριμενο βαθμο στο απολυτηριο αλλα οι εισακτεοι θα μπουν συμφωνα με τι βαθμο εχουν και οι υπολοιποι..Π.Χ. αν ενας εχει βαθμο 12 στο απολυτηριο και οι θεσεις δεν εχουν καλυφθει με βαθμο μεγαλυτερο απο το δικο του τοτε θα μπει...
> Το 12 ειναι τυχαιος αριθμος,το ιδιο μπορει να συμβαινει με βαθμο 13,14 η 15...
> Την αιτηση δεν την συμπληρωνεται και την στελνετε,την αιτηση θα την κανετε σε μια οποιαδηποτε ΑΕΝ και απο εκει θα σας καθοδηγησουν και για τα υπολοιπα δικαιολογητικα..Ρωτηστε και σε ενα λιμεναρχειο,παρτε ενα τηλ και σε καμια ΑΕΝ....



   Ευχαριστώ !! Για της πληροφορίες .. και πότε μπορείς να πας στην ΑΕΝ να δηλώσεις τα Δικαιολογητικά !? “Όταν πάρεις το απολυτήριο στα χέρια??” :Confused:

----------


## BillyS

exw teliosi tee mixanikos oximaton. edosa eksetasis k ixa dilosi tin aen alla dn m kovo na tin piano giati ixan pesi diskola themata. tora thelw na kanw tin prokiriksi gia mixanikos afou exw k apolitirio... pia katigoria dialego gia na ta kanw k me tous 2 tropous?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ευχαριστώ !! Για της πληροφορίες .. και πότε μπορείς να πας στην ΑΕΝ να δηλώσεις τα Δικαιολογητικά !? “Όταν πάρεις το απολυτήριο στα χέρια??”


Γραφει η προκηρυξη ποτε ειναι η προσθεσμια για καταθεση των δικαιολογητικων....

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά εμένα γιατί μου τα βγάει σε ακαταλαβίστικα ?? :Confused:

----------


## φανούλα

Ή είναι γραμμένη στο καινούργιο word κι εσύ έχεις το παλιό και δεν το υποστηρίζει, ή πρέπει να αλλάξεις την κωδικοποίησή του Νικόλα :Razz:

----------


## Νικόλας

ααα οκ το έφτιαξα φανούλα ευχαριστώ !!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Καλό διάβασμα τώρα :Very Happy:  :Wink: .... Όλοι εκεί το Σεπτέμβρη :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχαχ οχι δεν μπορώ άλλο για σήμερα τέρμα έλιωσα που λένε ΑΟΔΕ γραφουμε έλεος :Very Happy: 
πάω να δω τον ΘΡΥΛΟ τώρα και το σεμτέβρη τα λέμε και από κοντά χααχχα :Very Happy:

----------


## perlasmeister

to entypo apo pou to pernoume ?

----------


## marios.sp

> to entypo apo pou to pernoume ?


 
Την προκυρηξη νομιζω μπορεις να την παρεις απο τα κατοπους λημεναρχια,απο τις αεν,αλλα και απο το σχολειο νομιζω.εμενα την περσινη μου την ειχαν δωσει στο σχολειο.

----------


## perlasmeister

> Την προκυρηξη νομιζω μπορεις να την παρεις απο τα κατοπους λημεναρχια,απο τις αεν,αλλα και απο το σχολειο νομιζω.εμενα την περσινη μου την ειχαν δωσει στο σχολειο.


a ok tha rotiso sto sxoleio allios sto plisiestero  limenarxeio
thanks

----------


## φανούλα

Βρε παιδιά την προκύρηξη με το που βγήκε μας έστειλε λινκ ένα παιδί για το που μπορούμε να τη βρούμε μέσω ίντερνετ από το σάιτ του ΥΕΝ και είναι λίγα ποστ πιο πάνω

----------


## perlasmeister

> Βρε παιδιά την προκύρηξη με το που βγήκε μας έστειλε λινκ ένα παιδί για το που μπορούμε να τη βρούμε μέσω ίντερνετ από το σάιτ του ΥΕΝ και είναι λίγα ποστ πιο πάνω


oxi allo enoo to entypo pou dialegeis tin sxoli ta stoixeia sou ta stoixeia imatismoou ktl auto apo pou mporo na to promithefto

----------


## φανούλα

Ααα, αυτά αν δεν κάνω λάθος ή στο λιμεναρχείο ή στην ΑΕΝ θα τα βρεις :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

> oxi allo enoo to entypo pou dialegeis tin sxoli ta stoixeia sou ta stoixeia imatismoou ktl auto apo pou mporo na to promithefto


Στη προκηρυξη δεν θα συμπληρωσεις τιποτα,οταν πας σε καποια ΑΕΝ να κανεις τα χαρτια σου και να τα καταθεσεις εκει θα συμπληρωσεις την αιτηση...Το εχω γραψει και το εχω ξαναγραψει,διαβαστε και τα προηγουμενα ποστ...

----------


## perlasmeister

> Στη προκηρυξη δεν θα συμπληρωσεις τιποτα,οταν πας σε καποια ΑΕΝ να κανεις τα χαρτια σου και να τα καταθεσεις εκει θα συμπληρωσεις την αιτηση...Το εχω γραψει και το εχω ξαναγραψει,διαβαστε και τα προηγουμενα ποστ...


egine  thanks

----------


## BillyS

re pedia telika dn kserei kaneis ti pezi me tis katigories????? apo afta p grafi i prokiriksi ta leei periploka :S

----------


## Pancito

Tis iatrikes eksetaseis tis kanoume afou kanoume thn aithsh?(prin mallon e?lol)Pote tha kserw ta apotelesmata?

----------


## Angus

μη βαριεστε να διαβασετε τη προκυρηξη και περιμενετε να σας πουνε αλλοι τι να κανετε....εγω μονος μου τη διαβασα και μια χαρα τα καταλαβα...
ολα αυτα που ρωτατε τα γραφει

----------


## Pancito

Ontws leei gia ta apotelesmeta katw katw, alla sto peripou pote bgainoun?

----------


## φανούλα

BillyS εφόσον θέλεις να μπεις με απολυτήριο λυκείου είσαι στην τρίτη κατηγορία. Pancito τις ιατρικές εξετάσεις τις κάνεις πριν πας να δώσεις τα χαρτιά σου στην ΑΕΝ και τα αποτελέσματα βγαίνουν τέλη Αυγούστου(στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) με αρχές Σεπτέμβρη :Razz:  Καλή μας μέρα...

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

Καλησπέρα,
τελειώνω και εγώ το λύκειο φέτος και σκέφτομαι να γίνω ναυτικός. Διάβασα την προκήρυξη και έχω κάποιες απορίες. 
-> Πρώτα απ όλα αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά πρέπει να πάω σε κάποια ΑΕΝ για να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος). 
-> Επίσης λέει ότι χρειάζεται γνωμοδότηση από υγειονομική επιτροπή , ΥΑΝΕΘ. Υπάρχει τέτοια επιτροπή σε κάθε πόλη; Είναι στο λημεναρχίο; Δεν έχω ιδέα απο αυτή την επιτροπή, πρώτη φορά την ακούω. Μένω Καβάλα και αναρωτιέμαι μη τυχόν χρειαστεί και τρέχω σε άλλη πόλη για εξετάσεις.
-> Τέλος θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσετε ,εάν ξέρετε, αν μπορώ όταν θα πάω στην ΑΕΝ να κάνω αίτηση για εισαγωγή και με πανελλήνιες αλλά και με απολυτήριο Λυκείου μαζί για να μην ξανα πηγαίνω και δεύτερη φορά.

----------


## lani

Παιδιά γνωρίζετε αν είναι υποχρεωτική η κατοχή ξενόγλωσσου πτυχίου(ιδίως lower) για την εισαγωγή σε Α.Ε.Ν ή αν χρειάζετε μετα την φοίτηση?

----------


## Γιωργακης

> Παιδιά γνωρίζετε αν είναι υποχρεωτική η κατοχή ξενόγλωσσου πτυχίου(ιδίως lower) για την εισαγωγή σε Α.Ε.Ν ή αν χρειάζετε μετα την φοίτηση?


Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχεις lower για την εισαγωγη σου αλλα αν το εχεις παιρνεις 1000 μορια παραπανω ,αν κανεις τα χαρτια σου με βαση το απολυτηριο!

----------


## panosL

> Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχεις lower για την εισαγωγη σου αλλα αν το εχεις παιρνεις 1000 μορια παραπανω ,αν κανεις τα χαρτια σου με βαση το απολυτηριο!


Δηλαδή εαν έχεις απολυτήριο λυκείου 15 πας αυτομάτως στο 16?

----------


## Γιωργακης

> Δηλαδή εαν έχεις απολυτήριο λυκείου 15 πας αυτομάτως στο 16?


ακριβος ετσι ειναι !

----------


## mastropanagos

> Καλησπέρα,
> τελειώνω και εγώ το λύκειο φέτος και σκέφτομαι να γίνω ναυτικός. Διάβασα την προκήρυξη και έχω κάποιες απορίες. 
> -> *Πρώτα απ όλα αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά πρέπει να πάω σε κάποια ΑΕΝ για να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος). 
> -> Επίσης λέει ότι χρειάζεται γνωμοδότηση από υγειονομική επιτροπή , ΥΑΝΕΘ. Υπάρχει τέτοια επιτροπή σε κάθε πόλη; Είναι στο λημεναρχίο; Δεν έχω ιδέα απο αυτή την επιτροπή, πρώτη φορά την ακούω. Μένω Καβάλα και αναρωτιέμαι μη τυχόν χρειαστεί και τρέχω σε άλλη πόλη για εξετάσεις.
> -> Τέλος θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσετε ,εάν ξέρετε, αν μπορώ όταν θα πάω στην ΑΕΝ να κάνω αίτηση για εισαγωγή και με πανελλήνιες αλλά και με απολυτήριο Λυκείου μαζί για να μην ξανα πηγαίνω και δεύτερη φορά*.


->καλα εχεις καταλαβει...
->Ειναι επιτροπη γιατρων και δεν ειναι στο λιμεναρχειο αλλα στα ιατρεια του.. :Razz: ..Θα σε κατατοπισουν απο το λιμεναρχειο,ρωτα εκει..
->Ναι γινεται....

----------


## billas

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΕΝΑΣ ΒΑΘΜΟΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΓΥΡΩ  ΣΤΟ 13 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## lani

> ακριβος ετσι ειναι !


Αυτο το 16 ειναι(χιλιάδες) μορια η απλώς ο βαθμός?και αν ειναι απλός βαθμος τι βαθμο απολυτηρίου χρειάζετε για εισαγωγή χωρίς πανελαδικές?γνωρίζει κανείς?

----------


## Γιωργακης

> Αυτο το 16 ειναι(χιλιάδες) μορια η απλώς ο βαθμός?και αν ειναι απλός βαθμος τι βαθμο απολυτηρίου χρειάζετε για εισαγωγή χωρίς πανελαδικές?γνωρίζει κανείς?



Αν εχεις απολυτηριο 15 αυτο ισοδυναμη με 15000 μορια και με το lower γινεται 16000 μορια !

----------


## marios.sp

> Δηλαδή εαν έχεις απολυτήριο λυκείου 15 πας αυτομάτως στο 16?


Φιλε υπαρχει ολοκληρο θεμα σχετικα με τις αποριες σου εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=263

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια παραθετω ενα κομματι της προκυρηξης για να θεσω ενα ερωτημα.

Οι υποψήφιοι/ες από την *ΠΡΩΤΗ* γενική κατηγορία πρέπει να δηλώσουν τις Α.Ε.Ν. στο μηχανογραφικό έντυπο του ΥΠ.Ε.Π.Θ., και επιπλέον πρέπει να υποβάλλουν σε οποιαδήποτε Α.Ε.Ν. τα ακόλουθα δικαιολογητικά, κανονικά και πλήρη από την κοινοποίηση της παρούσας μέχρι και 
*09- 07 -2009* ημέρα Πέμπτη 

Η πρωτη γενικη κατηγορια εντασονται οσοι θελουν να μπουν με πανελληνιες.Η προκυρηξη αναφερει οτι μεχρι *09- 07 -2009* ημέρα Πέμπτη πρεπει να καταθεσουμε τα χαρτια και να εχουμε περασει υγειονομικες εξετασεις.Ομως *09- 07 -2009* οι βασεις δεν θα εχουν βγει.Πως θα ξερει ο αλλος αν εχει περασει?? :Confused: οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Παιδια παραθετω ενα κομματι της προκυρηξης για να θεσω ενα ερωτημα.
> 
> Οι υποψήφιοι/ες από την *ΠΡΩΤΗ* γενική κατηγορία πρέπει να δηλώσουν τις Α.Ε.Ν. στο μηχανογραφικό έντυπο του ΥΠ.Ε.Π.Θ., και επιπλέον πρέπει να υποβάλλουν σε οποιαδήποτε Α.Ε.Ν. τα ακόλουθα δικαιολογητικά, κανονικά και πλήρη από την κοινοποίηση της παρούσας μέχρι και 
> *09- 07 -2009* ημέρα Πέμπτη 
> 
> Η πρωτη γενικη κατηγορια εντασονται οσοι θελουν να μπουν με πανελληνιες.Η προκυρηξη αναφερει οτι μεχρι *09- 07 -2009* ημέρα Πέμπτη πρεπει να καταθεσουμε τα χαρτια και να εχουμε περασει υγειονομικες εξετασεις.Ομως *09- 07 -2009* οι βασεις δεν θα εχουν βγει.Πως θα ξερει ο αλλος αν εχει περασει??οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει.
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


 
Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου....Λογικά απο την στιγμή που έχει περάσει θα μπαίνει κ όλας...Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας μας πεί..

----------


## marios.sp

> Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου....Λογικά απο την στιγμή που έχει περάσει θα μπαίνει κ όλας...Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας μας πεί..


 
Αλκιβιαδη μπορει να παρω αυριο το υπουργειο και να ρωτησω.παντως αν γνωριζει καποιος ας απαντησει!

----------


## mastropanagos

Τα καταθετεις εσυ και αμα περασεις,περασες....

----------


## marios.sp

> Τα καταθετεις εσυ και αμα περασεις,περασες....


 
Απλα επειδη εχω μοιοποια θα πρεπει να κανω γρηγοροτερα την επεμβαση για να προλαβω μεχρι 09-07

----------


## φανούλα

Όλοι όσοι θέλουν να περάσουν ΑΕΝ πάνε στη σχολή και κάνουν τα χαρτιά τους και εφόσον δεν περάσουν τα χαρτιά τους απορρίπτονται... κάπου το είχα διαβάσει αλλά δε θυμάμαι που, μπορεί και στην προκύρηξη :Wink:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Τα καταθετεις εσυ και αμα περασεις,περασες....


Ε και αν δεν περάσεις έχεις το απολύτηριο για σωστική λέμβο..σιγα....  :Wink:

----------


## BillyS

> Όλοι όσοι θέλουν να περάσουν ΑΕΝ πάνε στη σχολή και κάνουν τα χαρτιά τους και εφόσον δεν περάσουν τα χαρτιά τους απορρίπτονται... κάπου το είχα διαβάσει αλλά δε θυμάμαι που, μπορεί και στην προκύρηξη


tote tha ine ligo ksenera :S tsampa agorasame diplotipa k vgalame plakes k fotografies.. ma mou 50 evro eksoda peripou xodrika. e ekei tous vrizis  :Very Happy:

----------


## thanassis sideris

paidia egw den pernaw me panellhnies kai anagastika meapoluthrio.....mou eipan omws pws thelei meso gia na mpeis(kai gia na pw thn alhthia mou den pisteuw pws ha vgalw kai kana trelo apoluthrio kana 14 me 15 to polu.....)sos

----------


## Νικόλας

μέσο για να μπείς στην σχολη??έλεος βρε παιδιά πρωί πρωί λες και σφαζονται όλοι να μπουν και δεν έχει θέσεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## thanassis sideris

sigoura re file?ase re den goustarw na paw na ginw tpt psiktikos h hlektrologos gia na kanw sunthrhseis sta karavia thelw original nautikos(megalh trela xwris pareksighsh)

----------


## φανούλα

Γεια σου βρε Νικόλα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Εμείς ξεκινάμε αύριο πανελλήνιες αλλά έχουμε καλό απολυτήριο σε περίπτωση ανάγκης :Razz: !!! Τα λέμε μέσα πρώτα ο Θεός :Wink: ....

----------


## Νικόλας

> sigoura re file?ase re den goustarw na paw na ginw tpt psiktikos h hlektrologos gia na kanw sunthrhseis sta karavia thelw original nautikos(megalh trela xwris pareksighsh)


οχι ρε φίλε σίγουρα 1000000% τι μέσο να θές για τις ΑΕΝ ε΄δω τάμα κάνουν να την δηλώσουν παιδιά να γεμίσει 
μάλλον εκείνος που στο είπε κάτι άλλο θα είχε στο μυαλό του  :Very Happy: 
φανούλα καλή επιτυχία εσύ αρχίζει εγώ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ *ΤΕΛΟΣ*
αλλά επειδή τα έκανα σ.....α8-) θα δούμε απο το απολυτήριο

----------


## thanassis sideris

> Γεια σου βρε Νικόλα!!! Εμείς ξεκινάμε αύριο πανελλήνιες αλλά έχουμε καλό απολυτήριο σε περίπτωση ανάγκης!!! Τα λέμε μέσα πρώτα ο Θεός....


fani dld poso apoluthrio exeis an epitrepetai?

----------


## φανούλα

17 χώρια το lower :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  αλλά μη φοβάσαι κι εσύ μια χαρά σε βρίσκω :Razz: 
Νικόλα σε ευχαριστώ και σε σένα!!! ¶ντε κουράγιο!!! Τελειώνεις......

----------


## thanassis sideris

kala pes oti perasa me apoluthrio(leme) mhpws 3eretai poioes einai oi sxoles pou exeis tis perissoteres kenes theseis?

----------


## Νικόλας

17??:shock::shock:
εδώ εγώ λέω για ένα 15 και εσύ 17 ??
τετάρτη τελειώνω!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

> kala pes oti perasa me apoluthrio(leme) mhpws 3eretai poioes einai oi sxoles pou exeis tis perissoteres kenes theseis?


 Αυτό φίλε κανείς δεν το ξέρει ακόμα :Cool: 
Νικόλα γι αυτό τόσο καιρό είχα χαθεί από το φόρουμ :Razz:  Ήθελα να εξασφαλίσω ότι του χρόνου θα είμαι εκεί :Very Happy:  και δεν εννοώ μόνο τη σχολή αλλά και στο nautilia.....

----------


## thanassis sideris

> Αυτό φίλε κανείς δεν το ξέρει ακόμα
> Νικόλα γι αυτό τόσο καιρό είχα χαθεί από το φόρουμ Ήθελα να εξασφαλίσω ότι του χρόνου θα είμαι εκεί και δεν εννοώ μόνο τη σχολή αλλά και στο nautilia.....


 pantws tha uparxoun pisteuetai arketes theseis?

----------


## Νικόλας

μα η προκύρηξη λέει δεν έχεις δεί ?

----------


## thanassis sideris

> μα η προκύρηξη λέει δεν έχεις δεί ?


 file exeis dikio sugnomh alla ayth thn stigmh eimai trela anxwmenos

----------


## M a R i N a

*re paidia sigoura tha mas paroun me to apolluthrio?epeidh ta ekana xalia me tis panellinies exw anxwthei polu den kserw ti tha ginei......tous pairnoun olous osous dhlwnoun me apolluthrio?*

----------


## BillyS

> *re paidia sigoura tha mas paroun me to apolluthrio?epeidh ta ekana xalia me tis panellinies exw anxwthei polu den kserw ti tha ginei......tous pairnoun olous osous dhlwnoun me apolluthrio?*


koita re c k egw afto to anxos exw.. alla ena pedi p ine mesa stin aen xoris na thelw na s prosvalo m ipe to eksis. << re malaka edw vazoune gynaikes mesa sti sxoli kai den tha valoune esena? >> tora egw ipotheto oti tous vazoune olous epidi kseroun oti poloi ta paratane sto proto eksamino... gia xilious logous... alla i vlakia ine oti benoun poloi me to apolitirio gia na paroune anavoli sto strato.. k bori na s pari tin thesi kapios tetios p dn tha patisi to podi t stin sxoli.. egw pistevo olous tha mas paroune!

----------


## thanassis sideris

> koita re c k egw afto to anxos exw.. alla ena pedi p ine mesa stin aen xoris na thelw na s prosvalo m ipe to eksis. << re malaka edw vazoune gynaikes mesa sti sxoli kai den tha valoune esena? >> tora egw ipotheto oti tous vazoune olous epidi kseroun oti poloi ta paratane sto proto eksamino... gia xilious logous... alla i vlakia ine oti benoun poloi me to apolitirio gia na paroune anavoli sto strato.. k bori na s pari tin thesi kapios tetios p dn tha patisi to podi t stin sxoli.. egw pistevo olous tha mas paroune!


 makari na einai etsi opws ta les

----------


## M a R i N a

> koita re c k egw afto to anxos exw.. alla ena pedi p ine mesa stin aen xoris na thelw na s prosvalo m ipe to eksis. << re malaka edw vazoune gynaikes mesa sti sxoli kai den tha valoune esena? >> tora egw ipotheto oti tous vazoune olous epidi kseroun oti poloi ta paratane sto proto eksamino... gia xilious logous... alla i vlakia ine oti benoun poloi me to apolitirio gia na paroune anavoli sto strato.. k bori na s pari tin thesi kapios tetios p dn tha patisi to podi t stin sxoli.. egw pistevo olous tha mas paroune!


*den kserw exw polu anxos giati den exw katalavei akrivws thn diadikasia ths eisagwghs me to apolluthrio.dhl prepei na exeis ena sugekrimeno vathmo apollhturiou?*

----------


## alkiviadis

> koita re c k egw afto to anxos exw.. alla ena pedi p ine mesa stin aen xoris na thelw na s prosvalo m ipe to eksis. << re malaka edw vazoune gynaikes mesa sti sxoli kai den tha valoune esena? >> tora egw ipotheto oti tous vazoune olous epidi kseroun oti poloi ta paratane sto proto eksamino... gia xilious logous... alla i vlakia ine oti benoun poloi me to apolitirio gia na paroune anavoli sto strato.. k bori na s pari tin thesi kapios tetios p dn tha patisi to podi t stin sxoli.. egw pistevo olous tha mas paroune!


Ρε παιδιά χαλαρώστε λίγο....Όπως εχει πεί και ο Μαστροπαναγός:<<1200 θα προκυρηχθουν,1000 θα γεμισουν,700 θα πανε στις σχολες,500 θα συνεχισουν μετα το πρωτο μπαρκο και καπου στους 200 θα αποφοιτησουν κανονικα στα 4 χρονια.....
Οι αριθμοι θεσων ειναι τυχαιοι,απλα το ποσοστο ειναι πανω κατω αυτο καθε χρονο.....Καλυφθηκατε μερικοι νομιζω...>>Όπως λέει καλυφθήκατε...

----------


## alkiviadis

> *den kserw exw polu anxos giati den exw katalavei akrivws thn diadikasia ths eisagwghs me to apolluthrio.dhl prepei na exeis ena sugekrimeno vathmo apollhturiou?*


Δίαβασε όλο αυτό το θέμα και τα άλλα στο φορουμ και θα καλυφθείς απόλυτα.Και εκτός αυτού μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και σε κάποιο λιμεναρχείο ή σε κάποια σχολή

----------


## maridas2np

*Καλησπέρα σε όλους θα ήθελα να  ρωτήσω κάτι το οποίο ενώ έχω διαβάσει προσεκτικά και την προκήρυξη και όλο το θέμα στο φόρουμ δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω απάντηση:*
*
1.Στην πρώτη γενική κατηγορία οι θέσεις που δίνει είναι 353 δεν ορίζει τι γίνεται με το 10% του ΥΠΕΠΘ λογικά πρέπει να είναι από 353  στις 35?

2.Ερώτηση τι συμφέρει λοιπόν από τις δυο κατηγορίες ? και αν μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις και στις δυο? Δηλαδή ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΗ ?

3.Στο ποια σχολή (γεωγραφικά ) θα μπεις πάει με βάση πάλι τα μόρια?*

----------


## φανούλα

> *1.Στην πρώτη γενική κατηγορία οι θέσεις που δίνει είναι 353 δεν ορίζει τι γίνεται με το 10% του ΥΠΕΠΘ λογικά πρέπει να είναι από 353 στις 35?*
> *2.Ερώτηση τι συμφέρει λοιπόν από τις δυο κατηγορίες ? και αν μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις και στις δυο? Δηλαδή ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΗ ?*
> *3.Στο ποια σχολή (γεωγραφικά ) θα μπεις πάει με βάση πάλι τα μόρια?*


1. Ναι
2. Μπορείς και στις δύο να συμμετάσχεις
3. Όχι. Συνήθως πάει με τις κενές θέσεις αλλά πάντα έχουν θέσεις όλες
Αυτά :Wink:

----------


## maridas2np

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ A LOT

----------


## LIZZIE

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΧΑΘΗΚΑ Κ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ. ΜΗΝ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΕΙΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΡΙΟ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΑΥΞΗΣΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ 25 ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ 26 (ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΠ' ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΣΙΝΗ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ) ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΤΕ :Cool:

----------


## thanassis sideris

uparxei periptosh fetos na exei au3uthei h zhthsh ths sxolhs?

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μου καταλαβαίνω όλοι είμαστε αγχωμένοι τώρα αλλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου απαντήσει γιατί ειναι φυσικό που να ξέρουμε
ηρεμία και κάθε πράμα στο καιρό του και ο κολίος τον αύγουστο  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

¶ντε μαζί με τα αποτελέσματα θα πάρουμε κι ένα κολιό:mrgreen::lol::lol: αλλά προς το παρών ψυχραιμίααααααα!!!!!!

----------


## maridas2np

Καλημέρα και πάλι … και άλλη απορία αν ξέρει κάποιος… στην σελίδα 6 λέει ότι πρέπει οι υποψήφιοι της ΤΡΙΤΗΣ γενικής κατηγορίας να καταθέσουν τα χαρτιά τους μέχρι τις 10/09/09 .
  Η ερώτηση είναι δεν είναι πολύ αργά ? επίσης σήμερα ρώτησα στο υπουργείο και μου είπαν ότι οι ΑΕΝ κλείνουν τέλος Ιουνίου (οι γραμματείες )και ότι δεν είναι 10/9 αλλά 10/6 ξέρει κάποιος τι παίζει.
  Δεν θέλω να πανικοβάλω κανέναν αλλά μήπως, κάποιος ξέρει τι  παίζει???

----------


## Angus

10/6 αποκλειεται....γιατι απολυτηριο δεν θα εχεις για να τους το δωσεις που θελουν

----------


## maridas2np

Μιλησα μαζι τους ξανα και μου ειπαν καλο θα ηταν μεχρι 10/6 γιατι μετα θα εχει πολυ λιγοτερο κοσμο στις γραμματειες. απλα αν εχεις κανει 6 χρονια  ΤΕΙ μαθαινεις να φυλαγεσε απο παντου.

----------


## alkiviadis

> welcome to greece για να την βρεις ... λογικο ειναι αυτο παιδια απλα επειδη ηδη τελειωσα ΤΕΙ και εχω καει απο τον χυλο φυσαω και το γιαουρτι πλεον. λες να λεγαν οτι στο ΥΕΝ? παλι λογικο δεν ειναι οτι κλεινουν οι γραμματειες?


Εφόσον στις 20 ξεκινάει η εξεταστική δεν είναι καθόλου λογικό...Τώρα αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με..

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εφόσον στις 20 ξεκινάει η εξεταστική δεν είναι καθόλου λογικό...Τώρα αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με..


Η γραμματεια ειναι εκει μεχρι και την ανακοινωση των αποτελεσματων της εξεταστικης..Καλο Ιουλιο δηλαδη...

----------


## M a R i N a

*sorry an kourazw alla exw mia aporria.h prokuriksh anaferei oti:*
*6. Ο τελικός βαθμός κατάταξης των υποψηφίων της ΤΡΙΤΗΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ είναι ο γενικός βαθμός του Απολυτηρίου ή Πτυχίου. Dhl oso poio megalo vathmo apoluthriou exeis toso to kalutero?*

----------


## mastropanagos

> *sorry an kourazw alla exw mia aporria.h prokuriksh anaferei oti:*
> *6. Ο τελικός βαθμός κατάταξης των υποψηφίων της ΤΡΙΤΗΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ είναι ο γενικός βαθμός του Απολυτηρίου ή Πτυχίου. Dhl oso poio megalo vathmo apoluthriou exeis toso to kalutero?*


Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι ευκολονοητο και τελειως απλο...
Λογικο δεν ειναι οσο πιο μεγαλο βαθμο εχεις τοσο πιο καλα να ειναι???

----------


## Eng

Φιλαρακι μου, μου θυμιζεις τους απεσταλμενους δημοσιογραφους σε εμπολεμη ζωνη. Παντα εκει για να σου μεταφερουν οπως πραγματικα εχουν τα πραγματα! Ξεκαθαρα και Εμπεριστατομενα! Να δουμε ποτε θα τα πουμε και απο κοντα!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Φιλαρακι μου, μου θυμιζεις τους απεσταλμενους δημοσιογραφους σε εμπολεμη ζωνη. Παντα εκει για να σου μεταφερουν οπως πραγματικα εχουν τα πραγματα! Ξεκαθαρα και Εμπεριστατομενα! Να δουμε ποτε θα τα πουμε και απο κοντα!!


Προσπαθω να ριξω τα φωτα μου οσο πιο καλα μπορω,γιατι ειναι θεμα που το σπουδαζω..... :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

Πηρα σημερα το υπουργειο και ρωτησα σχετικα με την ημερομηνια που μπορεις να καταθεσεις τα χαρτια σου και να περασεις απο γιατρους.
Ειναι μεχρι 9/7 αλλα ρε παιδια αφου δεν θα εχουν βγει οι βασεις πως γινεται να περασεις γιατρους??

----------


## φανούλα

> Όλοι όσοι θέλουν να περάσουν ΑΕΝ πάνε στη σχολή και κάνουν τα χαρτιά τους και εφόσον δεν περάσουν τα χαρτιά τους απορρίπτονται... κάπου το είχα διαβάσει αλλά δε θυμάμαι που, μπορεί και στην προκύρηξη


 Το έχουμε πει εδώ.....

----------


## marios.sp

Α μαλιστα ευχαριστω πολυ φανουλα!!

----------


## Pancito

Αν δε βγαλω μεσο ορο δεκα στις πανελληνιες λετε να κανω μηχανογραφικο η δεν εχει κανενα νοημα?

----------


## alkiviadis

> Αν δε βγαλω μεσο ορο δεκα στις πανελληνιες λετε να κανω μηχανογραφικο η δεν εχει κανενα νοημα?


Μα αν δεν βγάλεις 10 δεν περνάς τη βάση οπότε δεν σου δίνουν και μηχανογραφικό,χάνεις αυτό το δικαίωμα...

----------


## marios.sp

> Μα αν δεν βγάλεις 10 δεν περνάς τη βάση οπότε δεν σου δίνουν και μηχανογραφικό,χάνεις αυτό το δικαίωμα...


Νομιζω οτι ειχα ακουσει οτι και αυτοι που εχουν κατω απο 10(κοντα στο 10)να κανουν μηχανογραφικο.Δεν ειναι σιγουρο ομως!

----------


## alkiviadis

> Νομιζω οτι ειχα ακουσει οτι και αυτοι που εχουν κατω απο 10(κοντα στο 10)να κανουν μηχανογραφικο.Δεν ειναι σιγουρο ομως!


Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή η βάση δεν είναι καθαρό 10 μπορεί η βάση να πέσει στο 9,5 για διάφορους λόγους αλλά δεν είναι κάτι στο οποίο μπορείς να στηριχτείς γιατί πολύ απλά δεν συμβαίνει πάντα....

----------


## Pancito

Εγω απο οσο ξερω οσο και να βγαλεις μπορεις να κανεις μηχανογραφικο..

----------


## GeorgeGr

3erete an sthn AEN twn Xaniwn borw na bw me va8mo apolitiriou (3h genikh kathgoria)? h se kapoia allh pou h foithsh ths ein eswterikh?

----------


## mastropanagos

> 3erete an sthn AEN twn Xaniwn borw na bw me va8mo apolitiriou (3h genikh kathgoria)? h se kapoia allh pou h foithsh ths ein eswterikh?


Η τριτη γενικη κατηγορια και ολες οι κατηγοριες δεν ισχυουν για μερικες ΑΕΝ,ισχυουν για ΟΛΕΣ....

----------


## GeorgeGr

Στις ΑΕΝ μικτής φοίτησης ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ – ΚΥΜΗΣ – ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΩΝ – ΣΥΡΟΥ –ΥΔΡΑΣ και ΧΙΟΥ, για λόγους ενδιαίτησης, οι σπουδάστριες υποχρεωτικά ακολουθούν εξωτερική φοίτηση κατά παρέκκλιση της διάταξης της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 38 του Εσωτερικού Κανονισμού των ΑΕΝ.


Eida auto kai to berdeya mallon...
Euxaristw polu.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Στις ΑΕΝ μικτής φοίτησης ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ – ΚΥΜΗΣ – ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΩΝ – ΣΥΡΟΥ –ΥΔΡΑΣ και ΧΙΟΥ, για λόγους ενδιαίτησης, οι σπουδάστριες υποχρεωτικά ακολουθούν εξωτερική φοίτηση κατά παρέκκλιση της διάταξης της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 38 του Εσωτερικού Κανονισμού των ΑΕΝ.
> 
> 
> Eida auto kai to berdeya mallon...
> Euxaristw polu.


Αυτο ειναι αλλο πραγμα...Ειναι για τις κοπελες και λεει οτι δεν μενουν μεσα στις σχολες αλλα εξω...

----------


## Giannis...

> Αυτο ειναι αλλο πραγμα...Ειναι για τις κοπελες και λεει οτι δεν μενουν μεσα στις σχολες αλλα εξω...


 Εγω παντως ξερω οτι στην ΑΕΝ Χανιων μενουν μεσα κανονικοτατα...

----------


## newsman

Λοιπόν παιδιά!Επειδή βλέπω πολλές απορίες οι ποίες οφείλονται στην μη ανάγνωση της προκήρυξης έχω να πώ τα εξής! 
1)όσοι θέλουν να μπουν με απολυτήριο ανήκουν στην τρίτη γενική κατηγορία
2)όσο καλύτερο βαθμό απολυτηρίου έχεις τόσο το καλύτερο.
3)αν έχεις στην κατοχή σου και ένα δίπλωμα αγγλικών τότε ο βαθμός του απολυτηρίου αυξάνετε ανάλογα με το δίπλωμα από 1000 μέχρι 2000 μόρια
4)αν μία κατηγορία δεν γεμίσει τότε οι κενές της θέσεις καταλαμβάνοντε από άτομα άλλων κατηγοριών
π.χ. και οι πρώτη και η τρίτη γενική κατηγορία παίρνει 400 πλοιάρχους και 420 μηχανικούς έκαστος.Σε περίπτωση που η πρώτη κατηγορία μαζέψει μόνο 350 πλοιάρχους και η τρίτη μαζέυει 450 τότε οι 50 επιπλέον της τρίτης μπαίνουν αφόυ έχουν περισέψει θέσεις απο την πρώτη.
5)τις αιτήσεις σας καλό ειναι να τις συμπλιρώσετε στη κοντινότερη ΑΕΝ με την βοήθεια της γραμματείας για να μην γίνει και κανενα λάθος.
6)και σε άλλη πόλη να σας στείλουν αν είστε αγόρια θα μείνετε για 2 μήνες εσωτερικοί και στη συνέχεια τους περισσότερους τους στέλνουνε στην σχολή που θα ζητήσουν(ρώτησα καθηγητή της σχολής για αυτό το θέμα)
7)αυτό που είπε ο μαστροπανάγος  ότι δηλαδή προκιρίσοντε 1200 ατομα μαζεύοντε 1000 στο πρώτο εξάμηνο μένουν 700 τελειώνουν το πρώτο έτος 400 και τελικά αποφοιτούν 200 ισχύει.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Εγω απο οσο ξερω οσο και να βγαλεις μπορεις να κανεις μηχανογραφικο..


Μα αν δεν περάσεις την βάση τι νόημα έχει να σοθ δώσουν μηχανογραφικό εφόσον δεν περνάς πουθενά???Παράλογο είναι αυτό που λες....

----------


## GeorgeGr

> Λοιπόν παιδιά!Επειδή βλέπω πολλές απορίες οι ποίες οφείλονται στην μη ανάγνωση της προκήρυξης έχω να πώ τα εξής! 
> 1)όσοι θέλουν να μπουν με απολυτήριο ανήκουν στην τρίτη γενική κατηγορία
> 2)όσο καλύτερο βαθμό απολυτηρίου έχεις τόσο το καλύτερο.
> 3)αν έχεις στην κατοχή σου και ένα δίπλωμα αγγλικών τότε ο βαθμός του απολυτηρίου αυξάνετε ανάλογα με το δίπλωμα από 1000 μέχρι 2000 μόρια
> 4)αν μία κατηγορία δεν γεμίσει τότε οι κενές της θέσεις καταλαμβάνοντε από άτομα άλλων κατηγοριών
> π.χ. και οι πρώτη και η τρίτη γενική κατηγορία παίρνει 400 πλοιάρχους και 420 μηχανικούς έκαστος.Σε περίπτωση που η πρώτη κατηγορία μαζέψει μόνο 350 πλοιάρχους και η τρίτη μαζέυει 450 τότε οι 50 επιπλέον της τρίτης μπαίνουν αφόυ έχουν περισέψει θέσεις απο την πρώτη.
> 5)τις αιτήσεις σας καλό ειναι να τις συμπλιρώσετε στη κοντινότερη ΑΕΝ με την βοήθεια της γραμματείας για να μην γίνει και κανενα λάθος.
> 6)και σε άλλη πόλη να σας στείλουν αν είστε αγόρια θα μείνετε για 2 μήνες εσωτερικοί και στη συνέχεια τους περισσότερους τους στέλνουνε στην σχολή που θα ζητήσουν(ρώτησα καθηγητή της σχολής για αυτό το θέμα)
> 7)αυτό που είπε ο μαστροπανάγος  ότι δηλαδή προκιρίσοντε 1200 ατομα μαζεύοντε 1000 στο πρώτο εξάμηνο μένουν 700 τελειώνουν το πρώτο έτος 400 και τελικά αποφοιτούν 200 ισχύει.



Euxaristw gia tis dieukriseis... Thn exw diavasei thn prokurh3h apla eixa kapoies apories...
Kai logo anxous epeidh 8elw opwsdhpote na bw sthn AEN twn Xaniwn k dn 8 exw kai polu kalo apolitirio...

----------


## LIZZIE

> Παιδια παραθετω ενα κομματι της προκυρηξης για να θεσω ενα ερωτημα.
> 
> Οι υποψήφιοι/ες από την *ΠΡΩΤΗ* γενική κατηγορία πρέπει να δηλώσουν τις Α.Ε.Ν. στο μηχανογραφικό έντυπο του ΥΠ.Ε.Π.Θ., και επιπλέον πρέπει να υποβάλλουν σε οποιαδήποτε Α.Ε.Ν. τα ακόλουθα δικαιολογητικά, κανονικά και πλήρη από την κοινοποίηση της παρούσας μέχρι και 
> *09- 07 -2009* ημέρα Πέμπτη 
> 
> Η πρωτη γενικη κατηγορια εντασονται οσοι θελουν να μπουν με πανελληνιες.Η προκυρηξη αναφερει οτι μεχρι *09- 07 -2009* ημέρα Πέμπτη πρεπει να καταθεσουμε τα χαρτια και να εχουμε περασει υγειονομικες εξετασεις.Ομως *09- 07 -2009* οι βασεις δεν θα εχουν βγει.Πως θα ξερει ο αλλος αν εχει περασει??οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει.
> 
> Ευχαριστω.



τα αποτελασματα των πανελλαδικων  εξετασεων βγαινουν 22-23 ιουνιου. Αν δεν πιανεισ τη βαση των σχολων δεν μπορεισ να περασεισς ανεξαρτητα απο τισ υγειονομικεσ, αν περασεις δηλ. τισ υγειονομικεσ δε σημαινει οτι περασες και στη σχολη γενικοτερα,  πρεπει να βγαζεισ και την καταληλη βαθμολογια. Τισ υγειονομικες σκαλο ειναι να ξεκινησεις να τις κανεις.πρωτα κανεις τις υγειονομικεσ,  αν περασεισ απο εκει περιμενεισ το βαθμο των πανελληνιων αλλιωσ αποκλεινεσσαι τελειωσ.  Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα αρκετα :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εγω παντως ξερω οτι στην ΑΕΝ Χανιων μενουν μεσα κανονικοτατα...


Στις ΑΕΝ μικτής φοίτησης* ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ – ΚΥΜΗΣ – ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΩΝ – ΣΥΡΟΥ –ΥΔΡΑΣ* και *ΧΙΟΥ*, για λόγους ενδιαίτησης, οι σπουδάστριες υποχρεωτικά ακολουθούν εξωτερική φοίτηση κατά παρέκκλιση της διάταξης της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 38 του Εσωτερικού Κανονισμού των ΑΕΝ.
Η προκηρυξη αναφερει σε ποιες δεν μενουν μεσα...Την ΑΕΝ Χανιων δεν την αναφερει αρα λογικο αυτο που λες...

----------


## Giannis...

> Στις ΑΕΝ μικτής φοίτησης* ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ – ΚΥΜΗΣ – ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΩΝ – ΣΥΡΟΥ –ΥΔΡΑΣ* και *ΧΙΟΥ*, για λόγους ενδιαίτησης, οι σπουδάστριες υποχρεωτικά ακολουθούν εξωτερική φοίτηση κατά παρέκκλιση της διάταξης της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 38 του Εσωτερικού Κανονισμού των ΑΕΝ.
> Η προκηρυξη αναφερει σε ποιες δεν μενουν μεσα...Την ΑΕΝ Χανιων δεν την αναφερει αρα λογικο αυτο που λες...


 Το ανεφερα επειδη λογω των ημερων(πανελληνιες,υγειονομικες εξετασεις κτλ.) τα παιδια ειναι πολυ πιεσμενα και να μη νομιζουν οτι σε ολες τις σχολες μικτης φοιτησης πρεπει να δηλωσουν εξωτερικη φοιτηση.

----------


## marios.sp

> τα αποτελασματα των πανελλαδικων εξετασεων βγαινουν 22-23 ιουνιου. Αν δεν πιανεισ τη βαση των σχολων δεν μπορεισ να περασεισς ανεξαρτητα απο τισ υγειονομικεσ, αν περασεις δηλ. τισ υγειονομικεσ δε σημαινει οτι περασες και στη σχολη γενικοτερα, πρεπει να βγαζεισ και την καταληλη βαθμολογια. Τισ υγειονομικες σκαλο ειναι να ξεκινησεις να τις κανεις.πρωτα κανεις τις υγειονομικεσ, αν περασεισ απο εκει περιμενεισ το βαθμο των πανελληνιων αλλιωσ αποκλεινεσσαι τελειωσ. Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα αρκετα


 
Οκ lizzie σε ευχαριστω πολυ.απλα εχω αγχωθει λιγο με το θεμα του λειζερ επειδη εχω μοιοπια.Δηλαδη φαντασου να κανω λειζερ και μετα να μην περασω επειδη δεν επιασα την βαθμολογια.αν και πιστευω οτι εχω πιασει την βαση του 10 αλλα κραταω τις επιφιλαξεις μου!!

----------


## LIZZIE

> Οκ lizzie σε ευχαριστω πολυ.απλα εχω αγχωθει λιγο με το θεμα του λειζερ επειδη εχω μοιοπια.Δηλαδη φαντασου να κανω λειζερ και μετα να μην περασω επειδη δεν επιασα την βαθμολογια.αν και πιστευω οτι εχω πιασει την βαση του 10 αλλα κραταω τις επιφιλαξεις μου!!


Καλο ειναι που θα το κανεις, μπραβο.Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι και με τα αποτελεσματα, σκεψου θετικα και μην αγχωνεσαι!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλο ειναι που θα το κανεις, μπραβο.Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι και με τα αποτελεσματα, σκεψου θετικα και μην αγχωνεσαι!!!


 
Μακαρι!!απο το ποστ σου και στου Θεου το αυτι!

----------


## billl

Δηλαδη μονο μυωπια και παθολογο?εξετασεις αιματος κτλ δεν κανουν?

----------


## LIZZIE

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΡΙΝΕΙ ΙΚΑΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ!!!!ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΓΧΟΣ :Cool:

----------


## φανούλα

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: .......

----------


## newsman

> .......


¶σε Φανούλα...και περνάνε οι ριμάδες οι μέρες και όλο και πιο πολύ αγχώνομαι...και δεν έχω ετοιμάσει τίποτα ακόμα απο τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις....

----------


## φανούλα

Relaaaaax φίλε και συνάδελφε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !! Απλά δεν κατάλαβα πως βγήκε η LIZZIE κατάλληλη για καπετάνισσα από τώρα αφού δεν έχουν βγει τα αποτελέσματα ακόμα. Εγκρίθηκαν μάλλον οι υγειονομικές εξετάσεις της φαίνεται :Razz: !! Εσύ τι μέσο όρο βγάζεις περίπου??

----------


## newsman

> Relaaaaax φίλε και συνάδελφε!! Απλά δεν κατάλαβα πως βγήκε η LIZZIE κατάλληλη για καπετάνισσα από τώρα αφού δεν έχουν βγει τα αποτελέσματα ακόμα. Εγκρίθηκαν μάλλον οι υγειονομικές εξετάσεις της φαίνεται!! Εσύ τι μέσο όρο βγάζεις περίπου??


με κόβω γύρο στο 13 με 14 συν το lower που έχω....είμαι χαμηλά λες?

----------


## alkiviadis

> με κόβω γύρο στο 13 με 14 συν το lower που έχω....είμαι χαμηλά λες?


Mια χαρά είσαι αδερφέ..Μην αγχώνεσαι σε λίγο καιρό θα κάνεις και τα χαρτιά σου και θα είσαι κομπλέ..!  :Wink:

----------


## alkiviadis

> ¶σε Φανούλα...και περνάνε οι ριμάδες οι μέρες και όλο και πιο πολύ αγχώνομαι...και δεν έχω ετοιμάσει τίποτα ακόμα απο τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις....


Ρε ηρεμίστε έχουμε χρόνο....Μέχρι Σεπτέμβριο δεν δηλώνεις????

----------


## marios.sp

> Ρε ηρεμίστε έχουμε χρόνο....Μέχρι Σεπτέμβριο δεν δηλώνεις????


Μέχρι Σεπτέμβριο ειναι για την τριτη γενικη κατηγορια(απολυτηριο),για αυτους που ειναι πρωτη γενικη κατηγορια(πανελληνιες)ειναι μεχρι 9/7

----------


## LIZZIE

> Relaaaaax φίλε και συνάδελφε!! Απλά δεν κατάλαβα πως βγήκε η LIZZIE κατάλληλη για καπετάνισσα από τώρα αφού δεν έχουν βγει τα αποτελέσματα ακόμα. Εγκρίθηκαν μάλλον οι υγειονομικές εξετάσεις της φαίνεται!! Εσύ τι μέσο όρο βγάζεις περίπου??


ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ  ΛΕΩ. ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΣΕ... ΑΡΓΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΨΙΛΟΑΓΧΩΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΝΑ 'ΝΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΡΟΣ.ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΒΑΘΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΩ (ΚΡΑΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΙΣΙΝΗ, ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ) ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΖΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ  ΑΥΤΕΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΕΪΖΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ.

----------


## newsman

> ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ  ΛΕΩ. ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΣΕ... ΑΡΓΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΨΙΛΟΑΓΧΩΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΝΑ 'ΝΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΡΟΣ.ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΒΑΘΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΩ (ΚΡΑΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΙΣΙΝΗ, ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ) ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΖΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ  ΑΥΤΕΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΕΪΖΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ.


οπότε τώρα κοπελιά είσαι FIX!

----------


## marios.sp

> ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ  ΛΕΩ. ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΣΕ... ΑΡΓΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΨΙΛΟΑΓΧΩΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΝΑ 'ΝΑΙ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΡΟΣ.ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΒΑΘΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΩ (ΚΡΑΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΙΣΙΝΗ, ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ) ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΖΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ  ΑΥΤΕΣ ΜΗΝ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΕΪΖΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ.


liezzie μπορεις να μου πεις οταν πηγες τι εξετασεις σου ζητησανε?

----------


## LIZZIE

> liezzie μπορεις να μου πεις οταν πηγες τι εξετασεις σου ζητησανε?


ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΘΩΡΑΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΑΤΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ . ΜΕΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΓΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣΚΟΠΙΟ, ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΤΕΝΤΩΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΕΙΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΥΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΔΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΨΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΩΠΙΑ. ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΕΚΡΙΝΑΝ Ή ΟΧΙ.

----------


## marios.sp

> ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΘΩΡΑΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΑΤΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ .


Η ακτινογραφια πρεπει να εχει και φωτογραφια σου πανω?κατι τετοιο λεει η προκυρηξη..

----------


## LIZZIE

> Η ακτινογραφια πρεπει να εχει και φωτογραφια σου πανω?κατι τετοιο λεει η προκυρηξη..


ΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ. ΒΓΑΛΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΝΤΑΡΑ  ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ  ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΟΥΝ

----------


## marios.sp

> ΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ. ΒΓΑΛΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΝΤΑΡΑ  ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ  ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΟΥΝ


OK thanks βρε lizzie.θελω να μαζεψω ολα τα χαρτια που θελουν και να μου μεινει μονο οι εξετασεις γιατι στις 18 κανω λειζερ.ελπιζω να προλαβω!

----------


## sofakisamos

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΝΧΩΜΕΝΗ ΟΣΟ Κ ΕΣΕΙΣ..ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ Κ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΥΕΑΝΕΘ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ Η ΚΑΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ?

----------


## alkiviadis

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΝΧΩΜΕΝΗ ΟΣΟ Κ ΕΣΕΙΣ..ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ Κ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΥΕΑΝΕΘ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ Η ΚΑΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ?


Και τα δύο..Πρέπει να πάς πρώτα στο νοσοκομείο για μια ακτινογραφία με γνωμάτευση ιατρού και μετά με μερικές φωτογραφίες στην σχολή και θα σου πουν...

----------


## sofakisamos

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ??ΣΕ ΑΕΝ?ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΜΟ....ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ Κ ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΚΡΗ...

----------


## thallasos

Kalispera...Endiaferomai na kanw ta xartia mou gia tin Sxoli ploiarxwn stin N.Mixaniwna kai tha ithela na kanw tis eksis erwtiseis:

1.Gia tis iatrikes eksetaseis prepei na katebw ston peirea na tis kanw i mporw kai edw stin thessaloniki?
2.Einai aparetito kapoios na exei ptuxio agglikwn gia na eisaxthei stis AEN?Exw ptyxio allis ksenis glwssas alla stin prokuriksi anaferontai mono ta agglika..

Tha ektimisw polu tin apantisi sas...kai euxaristw ek twn proterwn...

----------


## φανούλα

> Kalispera...Endiaferomai na kanw ta xartia mou gia tin Sxoli ploiarxwn stin N.Mixaniwna kai tha ithela na kanw tis eksis erwtiseis:
>  1.Gia tis iatrikes eksetaseis prepei na katebw ston peirea na tis kanw i mporw kai edw stin thessaloniki?
> 2.Einai aparetito kapoios na exei ptuxio agglikwn gia na eisaxthei stis AEN?Exw ptyxio allis ksenis glwssas alla stin prokuriksi anaferontai mono ta agglika..
>  Tha ektimisw polu tin apantisi sas...kai euxaristw ek twn proterwn...


 1. Μπορείς και στην Θεσσαλονίκη
 2. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχεις πτυχίο αγγλικών

Επίσης για το μέρος των υγειονομικών εξετάσεων πρέπει να ρωτήσετε στο κοντινότερο λιμεναρχείο σας και επίσης δηλώνεις εσύ τη σειρά προτεραιότητας που θέλεις να περάσεις στις ΑΕΝ :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## vanessa619

na rotiso kati...
otan leei oti tha eksetastoume stin kolymvisi ennoei oti prepei na perasoume kapoio orio i apla na kseroume na kolympame?
giati den exoun anaferei kati gia xrono pou prepei na kanoume apostaseis i kati paromoio...

----------


## alkiviadis

> na rotiso kati...
> otan leei oti tha eksetastoume stin kolymvisi ennoei oti prepei na perasoume kapoio orio i apla na kseroume na kolympame?
> giati den exoun anaferei kati gia xrono pou prepei na kanoume apostaseis i kati paromoio...


Απλά υπογράφεις μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση οτι ξέρεις να κολυμπάς ή σε πετάνε σε μια πισίνα να δουν αν ξέρεις...τίποτα περισσότερο νομίζω..

----------


## mastropanagos

Οταν με το καλο περασετε σε καποια ΑΕΝ θα σας πανε μετα απο λιγο καιρο σε καποια πισινα και θα σας βαλουν να κανετε μια μικρη αποσταση μεσα στη πισινα να δουν εαν ξερετε να κολυμπατε..Αυτο ειναι ολο...

----------


## vanessa619

na rotiso kai kati allo.. an kai nomizo pos ksero tin apantisi. apla na sigoureyto..

fetos sto sxoleio mas edosan ena xarti na symplirosoume an theloume na eimaste ypopsifioi gia stratiotikes sxoles, gia aen i gia tefa.
kai ego san proti epilogi eixa stratiotikes sxoles opote evala mono ayto. den evala tis aen. meta apo  ligo kairo omos vgike i prokyriksi gia stratiotikes kai den pernao logo ypsous..   
apo kei kai pera psyxoplakothika kai ekopsa to diavasma. tin 2i epilogi mou omos,tis aen, den tis eixa dilosei epeidi imoun sigouri oti tha mpo strato.
tora  omos kai tin vasi tou 10 na peraso den mporo na mpo apo tin 1i katigoria e?
apo tin stigmi pou den eimai ypopsifia..
apla na sigoureyto thelo gia na min kano kamia vlakeia..

----------


## vanessa619

ax oraia eyxaristo... giati to eixa agxos mipos mas zitisoun tipota trelo! 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι απλα την δηλωνεις στο μηχανογραφικο,απο εκει και περα δεν ξερω κατι αλλο...Ετσι καναμε οταν εδινα εγω...

----------


## thallasos

Kalispera paidia...Na rwtisw an kaneis kserei sxetika me ta 2 taksidia ekpaideusis an eisai me atoma tis sxolis sou? An mporeis na epilekseis esu to taksidi pou tha kaneis? An uparxoun standar etaireies? Kai kurios na mou pei ton mistho pou pernei enas dokimos sto prwto kai sto deutero taksidi tou?

An mporouse kapoios na mou parathesei ena antistoixo link tha ton euxarstousa.

Akoma an iparxei kapoios pou thelei na perasei stin sxoli N.Mixaniwnas as mou steilei se private message to msn tou na milisoume sxetika me to thema...

----------


## thallasos

> ax oraia eyxaristo... giati to eixa agxos mipos mas zitisoun tipota trelo!


Apla dilwneis tin sxoli sou sto Mixanografiko, den isxuei opws stis alles stratiwtikes sxoles.An tin eixes dilwsei tote pou simplirwsate ekeina ta xartia i oxi einai to idio kai to auto (oson afora tis AEN Bebaia)

----------


## mastropanagos

Καταλαβαινω οτι ολοι θελετε να μαθετε πληροφοριες σχετικα με τις σχολες αλλα αν μπορειτε κοιταξτε το παρον θεμα καθως και τα υπολοιπα θεματα της εκπαιδευσης απο την αρχη και θα λυθουν το 99% των αποριων σας.....Ας μην ρωταμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια συνεχως...Ευχαριστω...



> Kalispera paidia...Na rwtisw an kaneis kserei sxetika me ta 2 taksidia ekpaideusis an eisai me atoma tis sxolis sou? An mporeis na epilekseis esu to taksidi pou tha kaneis? An uparxoun standar etaireies? Kai kurios na mou pei ton mistho pou pernei enas dokimos sto prwto kai sto deutero taksidi tou?
> 
> An mporouse kapoios na mou parathesei ena antistoixo link tha ton euxarstousa.
> 
> Akoma an iparxei kapoios pou thelei na perasei stin sxoli N.Mixaniwnas as mou steilei se private message to msn tou na milisoume sxetika me to thema...


Μπορει να τυχει να εισαι με αλλο ατομο δοκιμο απο καποια ΑΕΝ αλλα εσυ δεν επιλεγεις που θα πας και με ποιος θα εισαι,εσυ διαλεγεις οποια ναυτιλιακη θες να ταξιδεψεις μαζι της και απο εκει και περα αυτοι σε βαζουν σε ενα απο τα καραβια τους,οι μισθοι δεν ειναι στανταρ,απο εταιρια σε εταιρια κυμαινονται.....

----------


## sofakisamos

paidia ta xartia pou kanoume ta stelnoume se mia aen opoiadipote??eimai kata 98% sigouri giauto alla thelw mia epibaibewsi...euxaristw ek ton proterwn...!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Να είσαι 100% σίγουρη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marios.sp

> Να είσαι 100% σίγουρη


φανουλα τα στελνουμε η παμε εκει και τα συμπληρωνουμε???

----------


## φανούλα

Σωστός ο Μάριος!!! Πάμε σε οποιαδήποτε ΑΕΝ και συμπληρώνουμε κάτι χαρτιά παίρνοντας μαζί μας τις υγειονομικές μας και όλα τα σχετικά!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Σωστός ο Μάριος!!! Πάμε σε οποιαδήποτε ΑΕΝ και συμπληρώνουμε κάτι χαρτιά παίρνοντας μαζί μας τις υγειονομικές μας και όλα τα σχετικά!!


 :Very Happy: ok!!να σε ρωτησω και κατι ακομα αν ξερεις..στην προκυρηξη στο υποδειγμα 
Α1 λεει καπου υποβαλλω τα ακολουθα δικαιολογιτικα και λεει καπου
Πιστοποιητικο Ν.380/76,34....κλπ ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο??

----------


## φανούλα

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αλλά πρέπει να είναι το αντίγραφο του ποινικού σου μητρώου το οποίο το βρίσκει μόνη της η σχολή χωρίς να της το πας

----------


## marios.sp

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αλλά πρέπει να είναι το αντίγραφο του ποινικού σου μητρώου το οποίο το βρίσκει μόνη της η σχολή χωρίς να της το πας


Α οκ ευχαριστω.γιατι ετοιμαζω τωρα ολα μου τα χαρτια..την τριτη κανω και λειζερ και ξεμπερδευω και μαυτο.Να σε ρωτησω κατι ακομα...που θα παω για να περασω γιατρους??ειναι αναλογα με την περιοχη?η θα παω στη γρηγοριου λαμπρακη?

----------


## φανούλα

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα είσαι από την Αθήνα. Θα πας λοιπόν στο κοντινότερο λιμεναρχείο κατά προτίμηση του Πειραιά. Θα πας στη ναυτολόγηση και θα πεις οτι θέλεις να κάνεις τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις για την ΑΕΝ(μαζί σου θα έχεις την ταυτότητα σου, το διπλότυπο το οποίο το αγοράζεις από την εφορία και 2 φωτογραφίες). Εκεί θα σου δώσουν ένα χαρτί το οποίο πρέπει να στο συμπληρώσει ένας παθολόγος κι ένας οφθαλμίατρος κρατικού νοσοκομείου οι οποίοι θα αναγράφονται πάνω στο χαρτί. Θα πας στο κρατικό νοσοκομείο θα βγάλεις μία ακτινογραφία θώρακος(λιγότερο από 5 ευρώ κάνει), θα πας στον παθολόγο να σε δει μαζί με το χαρτί και την ακτινογραφία, μετά θα πας στον οφθαλμίατρο μαζί με τα γυαλιά σου αν έχεις και αφού συμπληρωθεί το χαρτί θα πας πάλι στο λιμεναρχείο να στο υπογράψει ο λιμενάρχης ότι είσαι κατάλληλος για τη σχολή και ΤΕΛΟΣ :Very Happy: !!

----------


## marios.sp

> Απ' ότι κατάλαβα είσαι από την Αθήνα. Θα πας λοιπόν στο κοντινότερο λιμεναρχείο κατά προτίμηση του Πειραιά. Θα πας στη ναυτολόγηση και θα πεις οτι θέλεις να κάνεις τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις για την ΑΕΝ(μαζί σου θα έχεις την ταυτότητα σου, το διπλότυπο το οποίο το αγοράζεις από την εφορία και 2 φωτογραφίες). Εκεί θα σου δώσουν ένα χαρτί το οποίο πρέπει να στο συμπληρώσει ένας παθολόγος κι ένας οφθαλμίατρος κρατικού νοσοκομείου οι οποίοι θα αναγράφονται πάνω στο χαρτί. Θα πας στο κρατικό νοσοκομείο θα βγάλεις μία ακτινογραφία θώρακος(λιγότερο από 5 ευρώ κάνει), θα πας στον παθολόγο να σε δει μαζί με το χαρτί και την ακτινογραφία, μετά θα πας στον οφθαλμίατρο μαζί με τα γυαλιά σου αν έχεις και αφού συμπληρωθεί το χαρτί θα πας πάλι στο λιμεναρχείο να στο υπογράψει ο λιμενάρχης ότι είσαι κατάλληλος για τη σχολή και ΤΕΛΟΣ!!


την ακτινογραφια θωρακος την εχω βγαλει ηδη..πειραζει?(ασε την εκανα στο ωνασειο και πηγε 25 ευρω :Razz: )..
και αυτο που λεει οτι συνεδριαζει καθε τριτη και παρασκευη τι ειναι??

----------


## φανούλα

Χαχαχα :Very Happy: !!! Σε κρατικό νοσοκομείο τα κάνεις αυτά. Τώρα σε ποιο ακριβώς δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν τα πάω καλά με τα νοσοκομεία. Λογικά πάντως θα σου πουν στο λιμεναρχείο σε ποιο να πας :Razz:

----------


## marios.sp

> Χαχαχα!!! Σε κρατικό νοσοκομείο τα κάνεις αυτά. Τώρα σε ποιο ακριβώς δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν τα πάω καλά με τα νοσοκομεία. Λογικά πάντως θα σου πουν στο λιμεναρχείο σε ποιο να πας



και αυτο που λεει οτι συνεδριαζει καθε τριτη και παρασκευη τι ειναι??

----------


## φανούλα

Πήγαινε τη Δευτέρα στους γιατρούς και μετά πήγαινε για επικύρωση στην ΥΕΑΝΕΘ την Τρίτη για να είμαστε σίγουροι. Αυτό γίνεται είτε επειδή έχουν πολύ χαρτούρα στην Αθήνα γενικώς να κάνουν για διάφορα θέματα και δεν προλαβαίνουν είτε επειδή σκοτώνονται :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marios.sp

> Πήγαινε τη Δευτέρα στους γιατρούς και μετά πήγαινε για επικύρωση στην ΥΕΑΝΕΘ την Τρίτη για να είμαστε σίγουροι. Αυτό γίνεται είτε επειδή έχουν πολύ χαρτούρα στην Αθήνα γενικώς να κάνουν για διάφορα θέματα και δεν προλαβαίνουν είτε επειδή σκοτώνονται


Οκ δηλαδη παω παιρνω τα χαρτια απο το λημεναρχειο μου λενε το νοσοκομειο παω σε παθολογο και οφθαλμιατρο και μετα ξαναπαω στο ΥΕΑΝΕΘ την Τριτη η την Παρασκευη και τελος...την αποφαση την βγαζουν εκεινη την στιγμη?ετσι ωστε την επομενη μερα να παω στον Ασπροπυργο να καταθεσω τα χαρτια!!

----------


## φανούλα

Ω ναι :Wink: !! ¶ντε να τελειώσει ο μήνας να τα φέρω κι εγώ :Razz:  :Razz: !!! Λοιπόν, αν είσαι οκ τώρα πάω για νανάκια γιατί είναι λίγο αργά...Καληνύχτα ναυτιλία :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Ω ναι!! ¶ντε να τελειώσει ο μήνας να τα φέρω κι εγώ!!! Λοιπόν, αν είσαι οκ τώρα πάω για νανάκια γιατί είναι λίγο αργά...Καληνύχτα ναυτιλία!!!


Και εγω αυτο θα ελεγα..χαχα!αντε καληνυχτα φανουλα και σε ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ για τις πληροφοριες σου!χιλια ευχαριστω..ελπιζω να τα πουμε μεσα στην σχολη!

----------


## φανούλα

Παρακαλώ :Razz: !!! Και μην αγχώνεσαι όλοι μέσα θα μαστε και θα τα λέμε :Cool: !! Προς το παρών, καλή μας ξεκούραση για τώρα :Very Happy: !!

----------


## marios.sp

> Παρακαλώ!!! Και μην αγχώνεσαι όλοι μέσα θα μαστε και θα τα λέμε!! Προς το παρών, καλή μας ξεκούραση για τώρα!!


Καλημερα φανουλα.Μακαρι να τα πουμε μεσα.εσυ ασπροπυργο θελεις να ερθεις??

----------


## φανούλα

Καλημέρες, καλησπέρες, ότι προτιμάτε :Razz: !!! Ω ναι, Ασπρόπυργος :Very Happy: !!

----------


## sofakisamos

Fanoula mou apantises na eimai 100% sigouri oti auta ta xartia ta stelnoume se mia opoiadipote aen....alla pio katw sizitate oti ta pame oi idioi ekei k sumplirwnoume kapoia epipleon xartia etsi einai??

----------


## marios.sp

> Fanoula mou apantises na eimai 100% sigouri oti auta ta xartia ta stelnoume se mia opoiadipote aen....alla pio katw sizitate oti ta pame oi idioi ekei k sumplirwnoume kapoia epipleon xartia etsi einai??


Σοφια τα χαρτια σου τα συμπληρωνεις σε μια οποιαδηποτε ΑΕΝ.δν τα στελνεις.

----------


## marios.sp

> Fanoula mou apantises na eimai 100% sigouri oti auta ta xartia ta stelnoume se mia opoiadipote aen....alla pio katw sizitate oti ta pame oi idioi ekei k sumplirwnoume kapoia epipleon xartia etsi einai??


Σοφια θελεις να μπεις με απολυτηριο η μεσω πανελληνιων???

----------


## Angus

την αιτηση Α που λεει ....τη κανουμε εμεις μονοι μας ή παμε στην ΑΕΝ και την συμπληρωνουμε ? μονο αυτο δε ξερω...

----------


## marios.sp

> την αιτηση Α που λεει ....τη κανουμε εμεις μονοι μας ή παμε στην ΑΕΝ και την συμπληρωνουμε ? μονο αυτο δε ξερω...


Θα πας στην ΑΕΝ και θα την συμπληρωσεις στην γραμματεια

----------


## φανούλα

Με κάλυψε ο Μάριος :Very Happy: !!

----------


## sofakisamos

ekana ti blakeia kai ebala triti epilogi tin aen...giauto an den perasw me panellinies tha kanw ta xartia mou me to apolutirio

----------


## nkr

Να μπειτε και εσεις να μπουμε και εμεις που περιμενουμε για αλλα δυο χρονια.

----------


## sofakisamos

ti ennoeis??

----------


## nkr

Να μπουν αυτοι που θα μπουν φετος στην σχολη για να ερθει και μετα και η δικια μας σειρα σε δυο χρονια.

----------


## φανούλα

Οτι ειναι 16 και θελει ακομα 2 χρονια για να ερθει κι αυτος μαζι μας!! Παντως Σοφακι που να δεις γελιο με μενα που ειχα βαλει στο μηχανογραφικο μονο την ΑΕΝ και με κυνηγουσαν οι καθηγητες μου για να δηλωσω κι αλλες σχολες! Τελικα δηλωσα αλλες 3 για να μη μου γρινιαζουν αλλα η ΑΕΝ ειναι στην πρωτη θεση :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## sofakisamos

a twra katalaba ti ennoeis nkr...ase re fanoula ekana megali blakeia pou den tin ebala prwti :Sad: ..exw merikes elpides omws na perasw ekei...kai stin teliki exw kai to apolutirio meta

----------


## marios.sp

> a twra katalaba ti ennoeis nkr...ase re fanoula ekana megali blakeia pou den tin ebala prwti..exw merikes elpides omws na perasw ekei...kai stin teliki exw kai to apolutirio meta


Κοριτσια πως εχετε κανει απο τωρα μηχανογραφικο??

----------


## φανούλα

Στα ΕΠΑΛ κάνουμε μηχανογραφικό πολύ πριν τις πανελλήνιες!! Έχουμε άλλο σύστημα :Razz:  :Wink: ...

----------


## LIZZIE

> την ακτινογραφια θωρακος την εχω βγαλει ηδη..πειραζει?(ασε την εκανα στο ωνασειο και πηγε 25 ευρω)..
> και αυτο που λεει οτι συνεδριαζει καθε τριτη και παρασκευη τι ειναι??


σε οποιοδηποτε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο πχ ιπποκρατειο, κατ κλπ

----------


## LIZZIE

> ok!!να σε ρωτησω και κατι ακομα αν ξερεις..στην προκυρηξη στο υποδειγμα 
> Α1 λεει καπου υποβαλλω τα ακολουθα δικαιολογιτικα και λεει καπου
> Πιστοποιητικο Ν.380/76,34....κλπ ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο??


μην ανησυχεισ για αυτο ειναι πιστοποιητικο οικογενειακησ καταστασησ και στο ζητανε μονο αν εισαι απο πολυτεκνη οικογενεια.εγω τα καταθεσα ειδη και το ρωτησα αυτο

----------


## marios.sp

> μην ανησυχεισ για αυτο ειναι πιστοποιητικο οικογενειακησ καταστασησ και στο ζητανε μονο αν εισαι απο πολυτεκνη οικογενεια.εγω τα καταθεσα ειδη και το ρωτησα αυτο


Α οκ σευχαριστω πολυ lizzie...σου πηρε ωρα?

----------


## LIZZIE

> Α οκ σευχαριστω πολυ lizzie...σου πηρε ωρα?


οχι καθολου τα ειχα ολα ετοιμα και αυτοι απλα τα ελενξαν και μου εδωσαν εναν αριθμο πρωτοκολου.εγω την αιτηση Α τηνειχα κανει μονη μου.Α!!και κατι ακομα θελει την φωτ/πια τησ ταυτοτητασ να ειναι επικυρωμενη.εγω δεν το προσεξα και ετρεχα τελευταια στιγμη στα ΚΕΠ

----------


## marios.sp

> οχι καθολου τα ειχα ολα ετοιμα και αυτοι απλα τα ελενξαν και μου εδωσαν εναν αριθμο πρωτοκολου.εγω την αιτηση Α τηνειχα κανει μονη μου.Α!!και κατι ακομα θελει την φωτ/πια τησ ταυτοτητασ να ειναι επικυρωμενη.εγω δεν το προσεξα και ετρεχα τελευταια στιγμη στα ΚΕΠ


Oκ!νομιζω θελει,

1)Την γνωμοδοτηση της υγειονομικης επιτροπης
2)Φωτοαντιγραφο του δελτιου εξεταζομενου στις Πανελλαδικες
3)Επικυρομενο φωτοαντιγραφο της Ταυτοτητας
4)Την Ταυτοτητα
Ολα αυτα οσων αφορα την ΠΡΩΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ.

Τωρα για την ΤΡΙΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ θελει,

1)Το απολυτηριο
2)Την γνωμοδοτηση της υγειονομικης επιτροπης
3)Φωτοαντιγραφο των πιστοποιητικων των αγγλικων επικυρωμενα
4)Επικυρομενο φωτοαντιγραφο της Ταυτοτητας
5)Την Ταυτοτητα

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Oκ!νομιζω θελει,
> 
> 1)Την γνωμοδοτηση της υγειονομικης επιτροπης
> 2)Φωτοαντιγραφο του δελτιου εξεταζομενου στις Πανελλαδικες
> 3)Επικυρομενο φωτοαντιγραφο της Ταυτοτητας
> 4)Την Ταυτοτητα
> Ολα αυτα οσων αφορα την ΠΡΩΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ.
> 
> Τωρα για την ΤΡΙΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ θελει,
> ...



   Σε ευχαριστώ ! έτσι καλύτερα !
  Τα χαρτιά οπότε και να τα παραδώσεις την ίδια σημασία δεν έχουν ?? (για την τρίτη κατηγορία), δηλαδή αν τα πάω πρώτος δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μπω και πρώτος .. ?

----------


## marios.sp

> Σε ευχαριστώ ! έτσι καλύτερα !
>   Τα χαρτιά οπότε και να τα παραδώσεις την ίδια σημασία δεν έχουν ?? (για την τρίτη κατηγορία), δηλαδή αν τα πάω πρώτος δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μπω και πρώτος .. ?


Οχι φιλε μου αυτο δεν εχει καμια σχεση αλλα προσεχε πρεπει να τα εχεις παραδωσει μεχρι* 10/9* για την *ΤΡΙΤΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ*

----------


## nkr

Τι εννοεις φιλε οταν λες τριτη γενικη κατηγορια?

----------


## φανούλα

Η Τρίτη κατηγορία είναι αυτοί που δηλώνουν με το απολυτήριο. Αλλά βρε παιδιά το lower του Michigan τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να το επικυρώσεις???

----------


## Angus

> Η Τρίτη κατηγορία είναι αυτοί που δηλώνουν με το απολυτήριο. Αλλά βρε παιδιά το lower του Michigan τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να το επικυρώσεις???


πρεπει να πας στην ελληνοαμερικανικη ενωση στο κεντρο της αθηνας νομιζω...στην διδοτου ειναι ...πισω απο το πανεπιστημιο στο κεντρο ...πας μαζι με τη φωτοτυπια και το γνησιο ...

και μονο που το σκεφτομαι βαριεμαι να τρεχω κατω απο τον ηλιο ....:P

----------


## marios.sp

> πρεπει να πας στην ελληνοαμερικανικη ενωση στο κεντρο της αθηνας νομιζω...στην διδοτου ειναι ...πισω απο το πανεπιστημιο στο κεντρο ...πας μαζι με τη φωτοτυπια και το γνησιο ...
> 
> και μονο που το σκεφτομαι βαριεμαι να τρεχω κατω απο τον ηλιο ....:P



Πρεπει να ειναι επικυρωμενα για την γνησιοτητα τους!!(πχ απο το  Βρετανικο Συμβουλιο,Ελληνοαμερικανικη ενωση)αναλογα ποιο διπλωμα εχεις παρει...:-)

----------


## marios.sp

> Η Τρίτη κατηγορία είναι αυτοί που δηλώνουν με το απολυτήριο. Αλλά βρε παιδιά το lower του Michigan τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να το επικυρώσεις???


Φανουλα απο οτι βλεπω στην προκυρηξη θα πρεπει να πας στπ μορφψτικοτικο ακολουθο της οικειας Πρεσβειας(δεν ξερω που θα τον βρεις) :Razz: .Αλλιως θα πας στην Ελληνοαμερικανικη Ενωση.Να και καποια στοιχεια για την Ελληνοαμερικανικη Ενωση.
*Aθήνα*
Mασσαλίας 22, 10680 Aθήνα
Tηλ.: 2103680900

----------


## perlasmeister

aman diladi tha texoume kai stin athina gia to lower  :Mad:

----------


## marios.sp

> aman diladi tha texoume kai stin athina gia to lower


Ε μεχρι *10/9* μια μερα θα την βρεις βρε συ..

----------


## perlasmeister

kala auto enoeite apla einai ligo spastiko na kateveis gia sou valoun mia tzifra

----------


## marios.sp

> kala auto enoeite apla einai ligo spastiko na kateveis gia sou valoun mia tzifra


Ναι σιγουρα ενταξει...

----------


## φανούλα

> πρεπει να πας στην ελληνοαμερικανικη ενωση στο κεντρο της αθηνας νομιζω...στην διδοτου ειναι ...πισω απο το πανεπιστημιο στο κεντρο ...πας μαζι με τη φωτοτυπια και το γνησιο ...
> 
> και μονο που το σκεφτομαι βαριεμαι να τρεχω κατω απο τον ηλιο ....:P





> Φανουλα απο οτι βλεπω στην προκυρηξη θα πρεπει να πας στπ μορφψτικοτικο ακολουθο της οικειας Πρεσβειας(δεν ξερω που θα τον βρεις). Αλλιως θα πας στην Ελληνοαμερικανικη Ενωση.Να και καποια στοιχεια για την Ελληνοαμερικανικη Ενωση.
> *Aθήνα*
> Mασσαλίας 22, 10680 Aθήνα
> Tηλ.: 2103680900


Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!! Να στε καλά (γιατί αλλιώς θα την έκανα τη γκάφα και θα τους πήγαινα με το αυθεντικό :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :lol :Smile: !!! Όσο για το τρέξιμο για μένα είναι ένα ταξιδάκι αφού θα πρέπει να πάρω την Πηνελόπη μας και να ρθω (ευκαιρία ψάχνω συνέχεια για τέτοια :Wink:  :Very Happy: ).

----------


## perlasmeister

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!! Να στε καλά (γιατί αλλιώς θα την έκανα τη γκάφα και θα τους πήγαινα με το αυθεντικό:lol!!! Όσο για το τρέξιμο για μένα είναι ένα ταξιδάκι αφού θα πρέπει να πάρω την Πηνελόπη μας και να ρθω (ευκαιρία ψάχνω συνέχεια για τέτοια).


signomi alla pio pano eipate oti thelei kai to antigrafo kai to gnisio telika ti thelei kai ta 2 i mono ti fototypia?

----------


## marios.sp

> signomi alla pio pano eipate oti thelei kai to antigrafo kai to gnisio telika ti thelei kai ta 2 i mono ti fototypia?


Πηγαινε και με τα δυο να εισαι σιγουρος!

----------


## marios.sp

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!! Να στε καλά (γιατί αλλιώς θα την έκανα τη γκάφα και θα τους πήγαινα με το αυθεντικό:lol!!! Όσο για το τρέξιμο για μένα είναι ένα ταξιδάκι αφού θα πρέπει να πάρω την Πηνελόπη μας και να ρθω (ευκαιρία ψάχνω συνέχεια για τέτοια).


Χαχαχα α ρε φανουλα εσυ και οι αδυναμιες σου!!

----------


## φανούλα

Αλοίμονο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :-)......!!!!!!

----------


## Manos Syros

_Hi paides ti xabaria? Eimai kai gw ypopsifios gia aen kai 8elw na rwtisw ena Sovaro pragma p dn exw katalavei kai mia makakia...
1on: Egw dn 3erw akoma me ti na mpw stis aen(ennow 1h kathgoria apo pannelhnies, h 3h me apolythrio).. Prepei na to dhlwsw afto h apofasizw argotera? Ta xartia m ta exw kanei ola apla den ta exw kata8esh akoma sthn aen ths syrou, kai edw prepei na pw pws emena edw sthn syro opws kai sta alla pedia pou 3erw kai kanane ygeionomiko elenxo, dn mas elen3ane ston pa8ologo gia afta pou proanaferate! mono ena sth8oskopio.. o of8almiatro kanonniika..
Kai 2on(kai kalytero...) Ti einai to lazer pou lete edw mesa?xaxa einai kati p prepei na kanoume emeis oi ypopsifioi????? giati nomizw kapios prin anefere kati tetoio! 8ank u paides ante kai kala apotelesmata...!_

----------


## alkiviadis

> _Hi paides ti xabaria? Eimai kai gw ypopsifios gia aen kai 8elw na rwtisw ena Sovaro pragma p dn exw katalavei kai mia makakia..._
> _1on: Egw dn 3erw akoma me ti na mpw stis aen(ennow 1h kathgoria apo pannelhnies, h 3h me apolythrio).. Prepei na to dhlwsw afto h apofasizw argotera? Ta xartia m ta exw kanei ola apla den ta exw kata8esh akoma sthn aen ths syrou, kai edw prepei na pw pws emena edw sthn syro opws kai sta alla pedia pou 3erw kai kanane ygeionomiko elenxo, dn mas elen3ane ston pa8ologo gia afta pou proanaferate! mono ena sth8oskopio.. o of8almiatro kanonniika.._
> _Kai 2on(kai kalytero...) Ti einai to lazer pou lete edw mesa?xaxa einai kati p prepei na kanoume emeis oi ypopsifioi????? giati nomizw kapios prin anefere kati tetoio! 8ank u paides ante kai kala apotelesmata...!_


΄Μια χαρά είσαι μην αγχώνεσαι..Μπορείς να δηλώσεις και με τις δύο έχω την εντύπωση,γιατί δεν ρωτάς στην σχολή??Όσο για το _lazer απλά ξέχνα το εφόσον πέρασες οφθαλμίατρο,δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα...._

----------


## alkiviadis

> Αλοίμονο:-)......!!!!!!


Φανούλα εσείς στο ΕΠΑΛ έχετ τελειώσει με τις εξετάσεις???(εννοώ σχολικές και πανελλήνιες)

----------


## φανούλα

Μπα δυστυχώς όχι ακόμα :Sad: . Την άλλη Πέμπτη τελειώνουμε ενδοσχολικές, πανελλήνιες δώσαμε (τώρα τι δώσαμε είναι άλλο θέμα :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).
Όσο για το Μάνο μπορεί να δηλώσει και με τις πανελλήνιες και με το απολυτήριο.
Καλή μας μέρα guys..

----------


## sofakisamos

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: egw pou exw to kratiko ti prepei na kanw gia na to epikurwsw??

----------


## alkiviadis

> egw pou exw to kratiko ti prepei na kanw gia na to epikurwsw??


Γιατί δεν διαβάζεις την προκύρηξη???Τα λέει όλα εκεί είναι στις τελευταίες σελίδες νομίζω...

----------


## Angus

το κρατικο μπορεις και απο σχολειο η ΚΕΠ...

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω πήγα σήμερα να περάσω από γιατρούς εκεί στην γρηγορίου λαμπράκη και γινοταν χαμός μιλάμε  :Very Happy: 
άσχετα που δουλειά δεν έκανα γιατί λέει έπρεπε να κατωχυρώσω το χαρτί και μετά να περάσω απο γιατρούς  :Confused: 
τέσπα τι να λέμε πάντος βρε παιδί μου σε μια φάση έκανα μια ερώτηση σε έναν κύριο εκεί στην είσοδο και μόνο που δεν με πλάκωσε  :Razz:

----------


## Γιωργακης

> Γιατί δεν διαβάζεις την προκύρηξη???Τα λέει όλα εκεί είναι στις τελευταίες σελίδες νομίζω...


εγω βρε παιδια διαβασα ολη την προκυρηξη και δεν λεει πουθενα οτι πρεπει το lower ή οποιοδηποτε αλλο πτυχιο πρεπει να ειναι επικυρομενο . αν κανω λαθος διωρθοστεμαι .

----------


## Angus

> πω πω πήγα σήμερα να περάσω από γιατρούς εκεί στην γρηγορίου λαμπράκη και γινοταν χαμός μιλάμε 
> άσχετα που δουλειά δεν έκανα γιατί λέει έπρεπε να κατωχυρώσω το χαρτί και μετά να περάσω απο γιατρούς 
> τέσπα τι να λέμε πάντος βρε παιδί μου σε μια φάση έκανα μια ερώτηση σε έναν κύριο εκεί στην είσοδο και μόνο που δεν με πλάκωσε


11.30 με 14.20 στη γρηγοριου λαμπρακη ...κ στην αρχη με εστειλαν να βγαλω φωτοτυπιες τη γνωματευση για το θωρακα ...κ ετρεχα πανω που εχει τη πλατεια του δημαρχειου για να βγαλω ...πολυ κουραση ....

----------


## Νικόλας

βασικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι πρέπει να κάνω πήγα εκεί να ρωτήσω και μου λένε με κάτι μούτρα έλα την παρασκευή και όταν τον ρώτησα τον λόγο μου λέει ο γιατρός εξετάζει τώρα έλα την παρασκεύη  :Confused: 
ναι και πολύ έκατσα λέω να ασχοληθώ πείρα ένα ταξί και έφυγα 
με τον τρόπο τους σε αποθούν έχε χάρι που το γουστάρω το επάγγελμα αλλίως .... :Very Happy:

----------


## alkiviadis

> εγω βρε παιδια διαβασα ολη την προκυρηξη και δεν λεει πουθενα οτι πρεπει το lower ή οποιοδηποτε αλλο πτυχιο πρεπει να ειναι επικυρομενο . αν κανω λαθος διωρθοστεμαι .


Τό λέει στις τελευταίες σελίδες..Διάβασε την ξανά προσεχτικότερα και θα το δείς..Είναι στην σελίδα 7

----------


## LIZZIE

> βασικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι πρέπει να κάνω πήγα εκεί να ρωτήσω και μου λένε με κάτι μούτρα έλα την παρασκευή και όταν τον ρώτησα τον λόγο μου λέει ο γιατρός εξετάζει τώρα έλα την παρασκεύη 
> ναι και πολύ έκατσα λέω να ασχοληθώ πείρα ένα ταξί και έφυγα 
> με τον τρόπο τους σε αποθούν έχε χάρι που το γουστάρω το επάγγελμα αλλίως ....


Ετσι. Μην αφηνεις να σε αποθαρυνουν  κατι τετοια . Ισως κ το γεγονοσ οτι τωρα τους εχει πεσει πολλη δουλεια να τους κανει λιγο νευρικους, ετσι θελω να πιστευω τουλαχιστον. Οπωσδηποτε ομως δεν δικαιολογειται η αγενης συμπεριφορα. Τελικα περασες τους γιατρους ή εισαι σε αναμονη?

----------


## LIZZIE

> _Hi paides ti xabaria? Eimai kai gw ypopsifios gia aen kai 8elw na rwtisw ena Sovaro pragma p dn exw katalavei kai mia makakia...
> 1on: Egw dn 3erw akoma me ti na mpw stis aen(ennow 1h kathgoria apo pannelhnies, h 3h me apolythrio).. Prepei na to dhlwsw afto h apofasizw argotera? Ta xartia m ta exw kanei ola apla den ta exw kata8esh akoma sthn aen ths syrou, kai edw prepei na pw pws emena edw sthn syro opws kai sta alla pedia pou 3erw kai kanane ygeionomiko elenxo, dn mas elen3ane ston pa8ologo gia afta pou proanaferate! mono ena sth8oskopio.. o of8almiatro kanonniika..
> Kai 2on(kai kalytero...) Ti einai to lazer pou lete edw mesa?xaxa einai kati p prepei na kanoume emeis oi ypopsifioi????? giati nomizw kapios prin anefere kati tetoio! 8ank u paides ante kai kala apotelesmata...!_


Το λεϊζερ φιλε μου μιας κ το ρωτας ειναι η διορθωση της μυωπιας για οσους εχουν. Απο οτι φαινεται ομως εσυ εισαι μια χαρα αφου περασες τις εξετασεις.

----------


## Pancito

Να ρωτησω κατι;p Εχω μαζεψει οτι ζηταει στην προκυρηξη εκτος απο τον υγειονομικο ελεγχο (για τα ματια και αυτα)Πριν παω στον πειραια στη διευθυνση που λεει(2ας μεραρχειας)πρεπει να τις εχω κανει αυτες; η θα μου πουνε αυτοι που να παω να τις κανω αν δουνε οτι ειναι ολα οκ;

----------


## LIZZIE

> Να ρωτησω κατι;p Εχω μαζεψει οτι ζηταει στην προκυρηξη εκτος απο τον υγειονομικο ελεγχο (για τα ματια και αυτα)Πριν παω στον πειραια στη διευθυνση που λεει(2ας μεραρχειας)πρεπει να τις εχω κανει αυτες; η θα μου πουνε αυτοι που να παω να τις κανω αν δουνε οτι ειναι ολα οκ;



θα πασ στην 2 μεραρχιασ εχοντασ μαζι σου την ακτινογραφια που εκανεσ στο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο μαζι με την γνωματευση του γιατρου ,καθωσ και το διπλοτυπο των 31 ευρω που εχεισ πληρωσει στην εφορια και φωτογραφιεσ. θα τα καταθεσεισ εκει στον 8 οροφο και αυτοι θα σου δωσουν παραπεμπτικο για τουσ γιατρουσ του υπολοιπουσ οι οποιοι δεχονται μονο τριτη και παρασκευη και βρισκονται στο πασαλιμανι στο παλιο υπουργειο εμπορικησ ναυτιλιασ.
καλο ειναι να πασ τριτη η παρασκευη πρωι πρωι ,στην 2 μεραρχιασ οποτε να περασεισ την ιδια μερα γιατρουσ.ετσι το εκανα και εγω και ξεμπερδεψα σε μια μερα

----------


## φανούλα

> πω πω πήγα σήμερα να περάσω από γιατρούς εκεί στην γρηγορίου λαμπράκη και γινοταν χαμός μιλάμε 
> άσχετα που δουλειά δεν έκανα γιατί λέει έπρεπε να κατωχυρώσω το χαρτί και μετά να περάσω απο γιατρούς 
> τέσπα τι να λέμε πάντος βρε παιδί μου σε μια φάση έκανα μια ερώτηση σε έναν κύριο εκεί στην είσοδο και μόνο που δεν με πλάκωσε


 Εγώ πάντως παιδιά ωφείλω να ευχαριστήσω τα λιμεναρχεία Τήνου, Σύρου για την άριστη συμπεριφορά τους και την άμεση βοήθεια που μου παρείχαν σε ότι χρειάστηκε (απορίες, φωτοτυπίες, που να πάω, τι να κάνω, αν δεν βρω αυτόν εκεί να κάνω εκείνο ή αλλιώς να τους πάρω τηλ., ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!) Να 'ναι καλά οι άνθρωποι, είναι άξιοι του επαγγέλματός τους!!!

----------


## roussosf

μια ερωτηση για τους υποψηφιους ΑΕΝ που ειναι ψαγμενοι
για την εισαγωγη σου σε ΑΕΝ θελει και lower?

----------


## Angus

το lower ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ.....το lower σου δινει επιπλεον 1000 μορια αν πας να μπεις με την ΤΡΙΤΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ

----------


## haytek

Σίγουρα είναι μερικοί που δεν αξίζουν τις ζεστές θέσεις τους στο λιμενικό αλλά στο λιμεναρχείο Στυλίδας τους βγάζω το καπέλο γιατί μου συμπεριφέρθηκαν όπως όφειλαν να αντιμετωπίσουν έναν υποψήφιο ναυτικό ...
Σήμερα πέρασα και εγώ τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις και από βδομάδα πάω Κύμη να καταθέσω τα χαρτιά..

----------


## mastropanagos

> Σίγουρα είναι μερικοί που δεν αξίζουν τις ζεστές θέσεις τους στο λιμενικό αλλά στο λιμεναρχείο Στυλίδας τους βγάζω το καπέλο γιατί μου συμπεριφέρθηκαν όπως όφειλαν να αντιμετωπίσουν έναν υποψήφιο ναυτικό ...
> Σήμερα πέρασα και εγώ τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις και από βδομάδα πάω Κύμη να καταθέσω τα χαρτιά..


Επισης και στη Κυμη εχει μια γραμματεα η οποια ειναι υπερβολικα εξυπηρετικη.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Και εγω εκει ειχα κανει τα χαρτια μου...

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ετσι. Μην αφηνεις να σε αποθαρυνουν  κατι τετοια . Ισως κ το γεγονοσ οτι τωρα τους εχει πεσει πολλη δουλεια να τους κανει λιγο νευρικους, ετσι θελω να πιστευω τουλαχιστον. Οπωσδηποτε ομως δεν δικαιολογειται η αγενης συμπεριφορα. Τελικα περασες τους γιατρους ή εισαι σε αναμονη?


όχι την παρασκευή θα ξαναπάω γιατί είχα τέτοια νέυρα εκείνη την ώρα που τα έγραψα όλα(με το συμπάθειο :Very Happy: ) και έφυγα την παρασκευή τώρα 12:30 περίπου έχουμε αποτελέσματα πανελληνίων να δω πότε θα πάω άσε ..

----------


## φανούλα

Αυτό με τα αποτελέσματα πανελληνίων τι το θέλες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ??? Προσπαθούμε να το ξεχάσουμε :Cool: ....

----------


## sofakisamos

ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΠΑΛ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ?ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ...ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΒΑΘΕΩΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ ΟΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΑΝ ΑΨΟΓΑ... :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Σοφάκι μου κι εμάς ένας καθηγητής στο σχολείο μας είπε για λίγο αργότερα αλλά στις ειδήσεις καθώς και στο ίντερνετ που έψαξα είδα ότι βγαίνουν και εμάς Παρασκευή μετά τις 12 το μεσημέρι...OMG :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sofakisamos

ΩΧ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ??ΠΩ ΠΩ.....

----------


## sofakisamos

ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΑΕΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ??ΕΓΩ Η ΣΥΡΟΥ Η ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΩΝ

----------


## φανούλα

Ευτυχώς έχουμε πολλά πρωινά καράβια στο νησί μου ώστε μόλις γράψω την Παρασκευή στο σχολείο το πρωί μετά με όποιο προλαβαίνω να εξαφανιστώ:lol: :Very Happy: 
Ασπροπύργου θέλω εγώ αλλά ευχαρίστως να μιλάμε καθημερινά και να βοηθιόμαστε και τα καλοκαίρια να βλεπόμαστε κιόλας :Very Happy:

----------


## sofakisamos

ΚΑΛΟΟΟ ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΟΧΙ....ΤΗΝ ΕΒΑΨΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ...

----------


## φανούλα

Μεγάλο νησί είναι η Σάμος!!! Όλο και κάπου θα βρεις να κρυφτείς :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sofakisamos

:Cool: ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ.....!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Κι εγώ το ίδιο αλλά μεταξύ μας τα έκανα σαλάτα στις πανελλήνιες και δεν περιμένω πολλά γι αυτό θέλω να πάρω το πρωινό βαπόρι... Λογικά περνάω με το απολυτήριό μου αλλά θα ήθελα να είχα και τη χαρά να περάσω και με τις πανελλήνιες..αχ...

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι... να μπω και γω στην παρέα σας και γω βασικά σε 2 μαθήματα τα έκανα τελείως σαλάτα  αλλά ας δούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## alkiviadis

> ναι... να μπω και γω στην παρέα σας και γω βασικά σε 2 μαθήματα τα έκανα τελείως σαλάτα αλλά ας δούμε


Ρε παιδιά χαλαρώστε...Και να μη πήγατε καλά δεν χάλασε κ κόσμος....Τί να πουν δήλαδή τα άλλα παιδιά που δεν έχουν την επιλογή του απολυτηρίου...Και εκτός αυτού μη πτοείστε,ο καλός ο καπετάνιος στην φουρτούνα φαίνεται...

----------


## Νικόλας

τι μου λες τώρα άσε ... τώρα ο καπετάνιος ότι έκανε έκανε η πάει φούντο η θα φτάσει στο λιμάνι πράμα απίθανο οπότε.. :Very Happy:

----------


## alkiviadis

> τι μου λες τώρα άσε ... τώρα ο καπετάνιος ότι έκανε έκανε η πάει φούντο η θα φτάσει στο λιμάνι πράμα απίθανο οπότε..


Έχει όμως και το σωσίβιο οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι που σου λέω...

----------


## Νικόλας

σωστός για να δούμε την παρασκευή 
αλλα δεν ξέρω που να πάω στους γιατρούς η για αποτελέσματα ??
φυσικά για αποτελέσματα αλλά οι γιατροι ??
άσε άγχος  :Very Happy:

----------


## alkiviadis

> σωστός για να δούμε την παρασκευή 
> αλλα δεν ξέρω που να πάω στους γιατρούς η για αποτελέσματα ??
> φυσικά για αποτελέσματα αλλά οι γιατροι ??
> άσε άγχος


Οι γιατροί δεν είναι τίποτα άκουσε που σου λέω....Πήγαινε στο λιμεναρχείο της περιοχής σου και θα σου τα πούνε όλα...

----------


## Νικόλας

βασικά είναι ο κόσμος είχε μια ουρά άσεεεε

----------


## Thanasis89

Εσύ μικρή (φναούλα) μην γκρινιάζεις ότι δεν πήγες καλά και τέτοια... Και άσε τα ψόφια του είδους "να πάρω καράβι να φύγω" κλπ... Μην θυμηθώ τι λέγαμε για τις πανελλαδικές ! Θα περάσετε και του χρόνου, θα έχουμε τα άλλα παιδάκια που θα τα συμβουλεύετε εσείς ! 

Όσο για την Ασπροπύργου ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ! ΜΑΚΡΙΑ κι αλλάργα ! Τίποτ' άλλο δεν λέω ! Ααα και Μηχανιώνα επίσης ! Τώρα για τις υπόλοιπες δεν ξέρω κάτι...  :Very Happy: 

Καλά αποτελέσματα !

----------


## alkiviadis

> βασικά είναι ο κόσμος είχε μια ουρά άσεεεε


Τότε απλά υπομονή....Θα προλάβεις μην αγχώνεσαι...

----------


## alkiviadis

> Εσύ μικρή (φναούλα) μην γκρινιάζεις ότι δεν πήγες καλά και τέτοια... Και άσε τα ψόφια του είδους "να πάρω καράβι να φύγω" κλπ... Μην θυμηθώ τι λέγαμε για τις πανελλαδικές ! Θα περάσετε και του χρόνου, θα έχουμε τα άλλα παιδάκια που θα τα συμβουλεύετε εσείς ! 
> 
> Όσο για την Ασπροπύργου ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ! ΜΑΚΡΙΑ κι αλλάργα ! Τίποτ' άλλο δεν λέω ! Ααα και Μηχανιώνα επίσης ! Τώρα για τις υπόλοιπες δεν ξέρω κάτι... 
> 
> Καλά αποτελέσματα !


Έχεις αποκλίσει τις μισές σχολές μηχανικών!!!!!χαχαχαχα!!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πάντως!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Εσύ μικρή (φναούλα) μην γκρινιάζεις ότι δεν πήγες καλά και τέτοια... Και άσε τα ψόφια του είδους "να πάρω καράβι να φύγω" κλπ... Μην θυμηθώ τι λέγαμε για τις πανελλαδικές ! Θα περάσετε και του χρόνου, θα έχουμε τα άλλα παιδάκια που θα τα συμβουλεύετε εσείς ! 
> 
> Όσο για την Ασπροπύργου ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ! ΜΑΚΡΙΑ κι αλλάργα ! Τίποτ' άλλο δεν λέω ! Ααα και Μηχανιώνα επίσης ! Τώρα για τις υπόλοιπες δεν ξέρω κάτι... 
> 
> Καλά αποτελέσματα !


Αμάν πάλι με πιασε ο Θάνος:mrgreen: αλλά όσον αφορά την Ασπροπύργου παιδιά όσο δύσκολη και να 'ναι δεν θέλω να πάω αλλού. Θέλω να 'μαι κοντά στον Πειραιά και τη Ραφήνα :Wink: ...

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά εγώ απλά λέω την γνώμη μου ! Να κάνετε ότι σας προστάζει ο εαυτός σας ! Εγώ δεν είμαι κανένας που θα ρυθμίσω το που θα περάσετε απλά σας βοηθάω (με τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα) να κάνετε την καλύτερη επιλογή. Αυτά που σας λέω σας τα λέω από ακούσματα και συζητήσεις ! Έχω μιλήσει με συμμαθητές του αδερφού μου δόκιμους πλοιάρχους (όπως και με καπεταναίους παλιότερα) και μου λένε δεν είναι και πολύ καλά τα πράγματα στον Ασπρόπυργο ! Τώρα δεν σας φοβάμαι εσάς ! Θα τα βγάλετε πέρα αφού το πήρατε απόφαση !  :Very Happy: 

Σας Εύχομαι το καλύτερο πάντως !

----------


## φανούλα

Ναι Θανάση μου, μην ανησυχείς!!! Οι περισσότεροι εδώ πέρα ξέρουμε πως έχεις καλές προθέσεις που τα λες όλα αυτά και πως θες να μας βοηθήσεις :Razz:  :Wink: !!! Απλά αν μας πιάσει πανικός καμιά φορά, δεν μας αφήνει:mrgreen: (μη μου θυμώσεις, τώρα είμαι οκ) και θέλω να κάνω μια διόρθωση σε ένα προηγούμενο πόστ μου. Αύριο βγαίνουν τα αποτελέσματα των πανελληνίων του Γενικού Λυκείου και του ΕΠΑΛ(*Ομάδας Β*) γύρω στις 12 με 12:30. Οι υπόλοιποι περιμένουμε ακόμα.....

----------


## marios.sp

Και επιτελους το αγχος τελειωσε για μας,βγηκαν οι βαθμολογιες!!!!
10833 ειναι τα μορια μου ελπιζω να ειναι καλα για την σχολη και για τον ασπροπυργο!!!!!!αντε να περασω και γιατρους να καταθεσω και τα χαρτια και μετα καλοκαιρι!!!!!!

----------


## LIZZIE

περασααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!15.700 εβγαλα.Κρητη σου ερχομαι!!!!

----------


## alkiviadis

> Και επιτελους το αγχος τελειωσε για μας,βγηκαν οι βαθμολογιες!!!!
> 10833 ειναι τα μορια μου ελπιζω να ειναι καλα για την σχολη και για τον ασπροπυργο!!!!!!αντε να περασω και γιατρους να καταθεσω και τα χαρτια και μετα καλοκαιρι!!!!!!


Εγώ πάλι απέτυχα...Έβγαλα 7,5....Πφφφφ...Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον στο απολυτήριο...

----------


## Νικόλας

> Εγώ πάλι απέτυχα...Έβγαλα 7,5....Πφφφφ...Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον στο απολυτήριο...


εγώ πάλι 8.000 ακριβώς  με τα κ...ο μαθηματικά έλεος δεν είναι δυνατόν λίγο παραπάνω ήθελα να έιχα και τα μόρια από τους τρείτεκνους ρε γαμότο :cry::cry:

----------


## alkiviadis

> εγώ πάλι 8.000 ακριβώς με τα κ...ο μαθηματικά έλεος δεν είναι δυνατόν λίγο παραπάνω ήθελα να έιχα και τα μόρια από τους τρείτεκνους ρε γαμότο :cry::cry:


Καλά τα μαθηματικά με διέλυσαν.....¶σε πονεμένη ιστορία...¶ντε μπας και κάνουμε τίποτα με το απολυτήριο γιατί αλλιώς μας βλέπω για του χρόνου.....

----------


## Νικόλας

οχ μην λες τέτοια έγω άλλη χρονιά δεν αντέχω να ξαναπεράσω

----------


## alkiviadis

> οχ μην λες τέτοια έγω άλλη χρονιά δεν αντέχω να ξαναπεράσω


Αντέχουμε δεν αντέχουμε αν έρθουν έτσι τα πράγματα θα πρέπει να το παλέψουμε...

----------


## STARWOMAN

sas parakalw,mporei kapoios na mou pei an uparxoun auth th stigmh sto internet ta apotelesmata twn palellhniwn eksetasew?? episeis tha h8ela na mathw kata poso eukola tha mporesw na eisax8w stis aen mono me to apoluthrio mou se periptwsh apotuxias stis panelladikes. euxaristw

----------


## alkiviadis

> sas parakalw,mporei kapoios na mou pei an uparxoun auth th stigmh sto internet ta apotelesmata twn palellhniwn eksetasew?? episeis tha h8ela na mathw kata poso eukola tha mporesw na eisax8w stis aen mono me to apoluthrio mou se periptwsh apotuxias stis panelladikes. euxaristw


Αν είσαι απο ΤΕΕ υπάρχουν στο ypepth.gr αλλιώς θα πρέπει να πας στο σχολείο σου να δεις τα αποτελέσματα...Το πόσο εύκολα δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε εξαρτάται απο την ζήτηση της σχολής...

----------


## Angus

Με μηδενικο διαβασμα 11.950 ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ

----------


## marios.sp

> Με μηδενικο διαβασμα 11.950 ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ


Angus για ποια σχολη θελεις??(ενοοω ασπροπυργου,κρητης κλπ)

----------


## φανούλα

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΟ, ΤΗ LIZZIE ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ANGUS!!!! ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!! Όσο για τους υπόλοιπους Νικόλα και Αλκιβιάδη μην αγχώνεστε θα μπούμε όλοι μαζί με το απολυτήριο γιατί κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια θα έχω κάνει στις πανελλήνιες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..

----------


## Angus

1η επιλογη χανια
2η επιλογη υδρα
και μετα βλεπουμε

δε γουσταρω ασπροπυργο...την εχω σιχαθει την αθηνα πλεον δε θελω αλλο :P

----------


## marios.sp

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΟ, ΤΗ LIZZIE ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ANGUS!!!! ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!! Όσο για τους υπόλοιπους Νικόλα και Αλκιβιάδη μην αγχώνεστε θα μπούμε όλοι μαζί με το απολυτήριο γιατί κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια θα έχω κάνει στις πανελλήνιες..


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φανουλα!!εσυ μην αγχωνεσαι γιατι με πανελληνιες θα μπεις!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Χαχαχα, σαλάτα τα έχω κάνει...:roll:
να 'ναι καλά το απολυτήριο όμως :Razz:

----------


## LIZZIE

ΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ Κ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ. ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ. ΠΩΣ Κ ΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ  ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΒΑΘΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ.

----------


## newsman

λοιπόν...παιδιά για μένα μπάζει το πλοίο.....αν δεν το μπαλώσω με το απολυτήριο ναυάγησα.....και απολυτήριο με το τράβηγμα που μου ρίχνουν οι βαθμοί των πανελληνίων θα βγάλω 13 λογικά....και με το lower το πολύ 14....μου φαίνεται οτι δεν θα έχω την χαρα να γνωρίσω κανεναν σας φέτος....

----------


## Νικόλας

Γιατί φίλε νομίζεις ότι εγώ θα έχω μεγαλύτερο απολυτίριο 13 άντε τραβηγμένο 14

----------


## newsman

> Γιατί φίλε νομίζεις ότι εγώ θα έχω μεγαλύτερο απολυτίριο 13 άντε τραβηγμένο 14


Καπετάνιο...εδώ πρέπει να εξαντλήσουμε την υπομονή μας μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη...αλλιώς δεν κάνουμε τίποτα...δεν μου λέτε όμως κάπου άκουσα μια ράδιο-αρβύλα που έλεγε οτι στο απολυτήριο τους νοιάζει μόνο ο βαθμός μαθηματικών και φυσικής γενικής....ξέρετε αν αληθεύει?

----------


## φανούλα

Αποκλείεται να παίζει αυτό φίλε.....

----------


## haytek

13204 .. mpenw aNEEEEETAAAAAAA

----------


## φανούλα

Μπράβο haytek!!! Οι υπόλοιποι πρέπει να περιμένουμε μέχρι την Παρασκευή για τα αποτελέσματά μας και δεν περνάνε οι μέρες όταν το θέλεις :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ........

----------


## thanassis sideris

mages 7.500 evgala kai apo ti katalavenete oloi den pernaw me panellhnies......exw vgalei apoluthrio 13 mou euxomai na eimai mesa me to apoluthrio.....

----------


## φανούλα

Αααχ, Θανάση μη στεναχωριέσαι δεν είσαι ο μόνος που περιμένεις με απολυτήριο..

----------


## Thanasis89

> Αααχ, Θανάση μη στεναχωριέσαι δεν είσαι ο μόνος που περιμένεις με απολυτήριο..


Για μισό τι έγινε ; Σε διόρισε κανένας εσένα μικρή παρηγορήτρια ;  :Razz:  

Μπράβο παιδιά ! Σας εύχομαι καλή σταδιοδρομία ! 
(όσο για το απολυτήριο με 12 κι επάνω σας βάζουν μέσα) Με το καλό !  :Smile: 

Τώρα αρχίζουν όμως τα δύσκολα ! Μην τα φορτώσετε στον κόκορα και κουράγιο στο καράβι ! Όταν μπαρκάρετε μην σκέφτεστε το έξω αλλά το πως θα περάσετε καλύτερα μέσα !  :Wink:  Αυτό πάει για τους φορτηγατζίδες και τανκεράδες ! 

Για την κυρία Φανούλα την ποσταλού δεν θα πω τίποτα ! Με το Πηνελόπη Α. (γιατί υπάρχει κι άλλο) εκεί παρέα θα οργώνουν τα μπουγάζια του Κάβου Ντόρο και τα αερίδια της Τήνου !  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Να μπειτε στη σχολη ειναι ευκολο,να βγειτε ειναι δυσκολο...Τα μαθηματα δεν ειναι απλα και η σχολη θελει διαβασμα,οποτε οσοι περασετε στις ΑΕΝ ετοιμαστειτε να μην τα φορτωσετε στο κοκορα γιατι το χασατε το καραβι...

----------


## marios.sp

> Να μπειτε στη σχολη ειναι ευκολο,να βγειτε ειναι δυσκολο...Τα μαθηματα δεν ειναι απλα και η σχολη θελει διαβασμα,οποτε οσοι περασετε στις ΑΕΝ ετοιμαστειτε να μην τα φορτωσετε στο κοκορα γιατι το χασατε το καραβι...


Οντως ετσι ειναι!!!το καλυτερο πραγμα στην σχολη ειναι να περνας τα μαθηματα!!!γιατι αν δεν τα περνας παει το μπαρκο!

----------


## φανούλα

> Για την κυρία Φανούλα την ποσταλού δεν θα πω τίποτα ! Με το Πηνελόπη Α. (γιατί υπάρχει κι άλλο) εκεί παρέα θα οργώνουν τα μπουγάζια του Κάβου Ντόρο και τα αερίδια της Τήνου !


 Καλημέρα!!! Μην πιάνεις τις ευαίσθητες χορδές μου Θάνο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Κι έχει μια δροσιά και μια θέα εκεί πάνω...προς τα έξω Μύκονος, Τήνος, ¶νδρος, Εύβοια, Ραφήνα (κι από την άλλη Δήλος, Σύρος, Γυάρος, Τζια) κι από μέσα μια Πανέμορφη Γέφυρα!!! Μην πω για τη θάλασσα με το αεράκι της, τα στενά των νησιών και τον Κάβο Ντόρο!! Έτσι mastropanago δε γίνεται να μη διαβάσουμε και να τα χάσουμε όλα αυτά :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## nkr

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι πως ειναι η σχολη της Υδρας καλη?Το ρωταω αυτο διοτι θελω να παω εκει.

----------


## Sizor

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι :P
Εάν περάσεις για παράδειγμα μηχανικός,μπορείς στην συνεχεια να αλλάξεις σε πλοίαρχος?Εννοείτε πως θα ξεκινήσεις από A εξάμηνο πάλι ανεξάρτητα με το ποσο καιρό είχες σπουδάσει ως μηχανικός.Υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα η πρέπει να ξαναπεράσεις εκ νέου σε σχολη πλοιάρχων?

----------


## nkr

Φιλε μου δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω σε αυτη την ερωτηση. :Sad:

----------


## marios.sp

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι :P
> Εάν περάσεις για παράδειγμα μηχανικός,μπορείς στην συνεχεια να αλλάξεις σε πλοίαρχος?Εννοείτε πως θα ξεκινήσεις από A εξάμηνο πάλι ανεξάρτητα με το ποσο καιρό είχες σπουδάσει ως μηχανικός.Υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα η πρέπει να ξαναπεράσεις εκ νέου σε σχολη πλοιάρχων?


Δεν γινεται αυτο!αν θελεις να πας πλοιαρχων κατα την διαρκεια που βρισκεσαι στη σχολη πρεπει να ξαναδωσεις πανελληνιες και ολα τα γνωστα..αλλωστε ειναι λογικο αλλη βαση των πλοιαρχων αλλη των μηχανικων..

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι πως ειναι η σχολη της Υδρας καλη?Το ρωταω αυτο διοτι θελω να παω εκει.


Απο οτι εχω ακουσει η σχολη της υδρας ειναι απο τις καλυτερες...απο οτι εχω ακουσει ομως..μου εχουν προτινει παιδια που εχουν βγει να παω υδρα διοτι ειναι πολυ καλα!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Δεν γινεται αυτο!αν θελεις να πας πλοιαρχων κατα την διαρκεια που βρισκεσαι στη σχολη πρεπει να ξαναδωσεις πανελληνιες και ολα τα γνωστα..αλλωστε ειναι λογικο αλλη βαση των πλοιαρχων αλλη των μηχανικων..


Γινεται και παραγινεται αλλα ξεκινας παλι απο Α εξαμηνο...
Το εχει κανει συμφοιτητης μου περσι....

----------


## marios.sp

> Γινεται και παραγινεται αλλα ξεκινας παλι απο Α εξαμηνο...
> Το εχει κανει συμφοιτητης μου περσι....


 :Confused:  :Confused: σοβαρα??πρωτη φορα το ακουω!!! :Surprised:

----------


## LIZZIE

> 13204 .. mpenw aNEEEEETAAAAAAA



ΜΠΡΑΒΟ heytek!!! Συγχαρητηρια!!!  Κατι ασχετο... θελει κανεις να περασει Κρητη?

----------


## Angus

εγω.....1η μου επιλογη

----------


## sofakisamos

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ...ΕΜΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΕΝ ΣΥΡΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ??

----------


## φανούλα

Εγώ πάντως Σοφάκι μου που πήγα στο λιμεναρχείο στη Σύρο για να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου είχαν αρκετούς στη λίστα :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## LIZZIE

> εγω.....1η μου επιλογη


 KI  ΕΣΥ 1η ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ Ε? ΚΙ ΕΓΩ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ.

----------


## Pancito

> θα πασ στην 2 μεραρχιασ εχοντασ μαζι σου την ακτινογραφια που εκανεσ στο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο μαζι με την γνωματευση του γιατρου ,καθωσ και το διπλοτυπο των 31 ευρω που εχεισ πληρωσει στην εφορια και φωτογραφιεσ. θα τα καταθεσεισ εκει στον 8 οροφο και αυτοι θα σου δωσουν παραπεμπτικο για τουσ γιατρουσ του υπολοιπουσ οι οποιοι δεχονται μονο τριτη και παρασκευη και βρισκονται στο πασαλιμανι στο παλιο υπουργειο εμπορικησ ναυτιλιασ.
> καλο ειναι να πασ τριτη η παρασκευη πρωι πρωι ,στην 2 μεραρχιασ οποτε να περασεισ την ιδια μερα γιατρουσ.ετσι το εκανα και εγω και ξεμπερδεψα σε μια μερα


Πηγα πρωτου δω το μηνυμα σου:/ Θα παω αυριο για τις εξετασεις, θελει μονο το παραπεμπτικο?ευχαριστω παντως :Smile:

----------


## LIZZIE

> Πηγα πρωτου δω το μηνυμα σου:/ Θα παω αυριο για τις εξετασεις, θελει μονο το παραπεμπτικο?ευχαριστω παντως


Ναι το παραπεμπτικο και την ακτινογραφια.Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Ναι το παραπεμπτικο και την ακτινογραφια.Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι!!!


Lizzie να σου κανω μια ερωτηση...θα παω στην 2ας μεραρχια πρωτα σωστα?
1)Εκει θα εξεταστω??
2)μετα θα πρεπει να παω στην γρηγοριου λαμπρακη?
3)και μετα που?

----------


## newsman

παιδιά σήμερα πήγα έβγαλα την ακτινογραφία με την γνωμάτευση και πείρα και το απολυτήριο.Απολυτήριο τελικά έβγαλα 13 και πρέπει να επικυρώσω και το πτυχίο lower που έχω.Μια ερώτηση, εμείς τελικά όταν παραδώσουμε την αίτηση τι άλλο θα παραδώσουμε μαζί?Α! το 13 μας κάνει για απολυτήριο η μπα?

----------


## LIZZIE

> Lizzie να σου κανω μια ερωτηση...θα παω στην 2ας μεραρχια πρωτα σωστα?
> 1)Εκει θα εξεταστω??
> 2)μετα θα πρεπει να παω στην γρηγοριου λαμπρακη?
> 3)και μετα που?


ΟΧΙ!!ΣΤΗΝ 2ας ΜΕΡΑΡΧΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΜΠΤΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΘΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙ.ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΓΡ.ΛΑΜΠΡΑΚΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΑΤΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΜΠΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΦΘΑΛΜΙΑΤΡΟ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ 2ας ΜΕΡΑΡΧΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΙΚΟ ΧΑΡΤΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ-ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ

----------


## φανούλα

> παιδιά σήμερα πήγα έβγαλα την ακτινογραφία με την γνωμάτευση και πείρα και το απολυτήριο.Απολυτήριο τελικά έβγαλα 13 και πρέπει να επικυρώσω και το πτυχίο lower που έχω.Μια ερώτηση, εμείς τελικά όταν παραδώσουμε την αίτηση τι άλλο θα παραδώσουμε μαζί?Α! το 13 μας κάνει για απολυτήριο η μπα?


Απ' ότι κατάλαβα θέλεις να δηλώσεις με το απολυτήριο. Λοιπόν τότε πρέπει να έχεις μαζί σου α) το πρωτότυπο του απολυτηρίου σου, β)τη γνωμάτευση από τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις, γ)επικυρωμένο φωτοαντίγραφο του lower σου εφόσον έχεις και δ)επικυρωμένο φωτοαντίγραφο της ταυτότητάς σου και των δύο όψεων που για να γίνει πρέπει να τη βγάλεις πρώτα φωτοτυπία και μετά να πας σε ένα ΚΕΠ για να στην επικυρώσουν..
Το απολυτήριο πρέπει να μας κάνει αφού με το lower σου γίνεται 14!!!
Αυτάαα :Razz:  :Very Happy: .....

----------


## sofakisamos

ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΙ ΣΥΡΟ...ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΗΡΑΝ?ΜΕΣΩ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ? :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## newsman

> ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΙ ΣΥΡΟ...ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΗΡΑΝ?ΜΕΣΩ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ?


Μπορείς μέσω Internet αλλά τοιχοκολλούνται και στους τοίχους των σχολών και δημοσιεύονται επίσης και σε 2 εφημερίδες(δεν ξέρω πιες)

----------


## marios.sp

> ΟΧΙ!!ΣΤΗΝ 2ας ΜΕΡΑΡΧΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΜΠΤΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΘΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙ.ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΓΡ.ΛΑΜΠΡΑΚΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΑΤΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΜΠΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΦΘΑΛΜΙΑΤΡΟ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ 2ας ΜΕΡΑΡΧΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΙΚΟ ΧΑΡΤΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ-ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ



Μετα απο 4 μερες???η εξεταση του οφθαλμιατρου πως γινεται?

----------


## Νικόλας

μπαίνεις μέσα και έχει αυτά τα πολύχρωμμα χαρτάκια με τους αριθμους που πρέπει να βρεις ποιος αριθμός είναι και μετά σου δείχνει κάτι γράμματα(η και αριθμούς) στον απέναντι τείχο και πρέπει να τα δείς με το δεξί πρώτα και μετά τα αλλάζουν και σου κλείνουν το αριστερό
αυτά :Very Happy:

----------


## marios.sp

> μπαίνεις μέσα και έχει αυτά τα πολύχρωμμα χαρτάκια με τους αριθμους που πρέπει να βρεις ποιος αριθμός είναι και μετά σου δείχνει κάτι γράμματα(η και αριθμούς) στον απέναντι τείχο και πρέπει να τα δείς με το δεξί πρώτα και μετά τα αλλάζουν και σου κλείνουν το αριστερό
> αυτά


Α μαλιστα ευχαριστω πολυ Νικολα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## marios.sp

Κατι ακομα η φωτογραφια θα πρεπει να ειναι επικολλημενη πανω στην ακτινογραφια?γιατι μου την κολλησαν πανω στην γνωματευση και μου βαλαν και σφραγιδα! :Confused:

----------


## φανούλα

Όχι πάνω στην ακτινογραφία, στη γνωμάτευση ναι...

----------


## marios.sp

> Όχι πάνω στην ακτινογραφία, στη γνωμάτευση ναι...


 Ok :Very Happy: ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## newsman

παιδιά εμένα την φωτογραφία την σύραπσαν πάνω στην ακτινογραφία και την σφράγισαν.Και μετά μου σύραπσαν πάνω στην ακτινογραφία τη γνωμάτευση .Η γνωμάτευση δεν γράφει βέβαια πουθενά ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ αλλα "χωρίς παθολογικά ευρήματα απο το πνευμολογικό περέγχυμα"΄.Εσάς τι λένε οι δικές σας?

----------


## LIZZIE

> παιδιά εμένα την φωτογραφία την σύραπσαν πάνω στην ακτινογραφία και την σφράγισαν.Και μετά μου σύραπσαν πάνω στην ακτινογραφία τη γνωμάτευση .Η γνωμάτευση δεν γράφει βέβαια πουθενά ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ αλλα "χωρίς παθολογικά ευρήματα απο το πνευμολογικό περέγχυμα"΄.Εσάς τι λένε οι δικές σας?



ΑΥΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ. ΤΟ "ΕΙΣΑΙ ΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ" ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ. Η ΓΝΩΜΑΤΕΥΣΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## Manos Syros

Paidia xalia oi panellhnies....! Makari na me swsei to apolhthrio afou fetos dn edosa ka8olou shmasia sto sxoleio...8a deiksei thn Pempth.... Sofia kai gw apo syro eimai kai 8a thn dhlwsw alla dn 3erw kai pollous p 8a dhlwsoun...!

----------


## alkiviadis

> Απ' ότι κατάλαβα θέλεις να δηλώσεις με το απολυτήριο. Λοιπόν τότε πρέπει να έχεις μαζί σου α) το πρωτότυπο του απολυτηρίου σου, β)τη γνωμάτευση από τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις, γ)επικυρωμένο φωτοαντίγραφο του lower σου εφόσον έχεις και δ)επικυρωμένο φωτοαντίγραφο της ταυτότητάς σου και των δύο όψεων που για να γίνει πρέπει να τη βγάλεις πρώτα φωτοτυπία και μετά να πας σε ένα ΚΕΠ για να στην επικυρώσουν..
> Το απολυτήριο πρέπει να μας κάνει αφού με το lower σου γίνεται 14!!!
> Αυτάαα.....


Θέλει και υπεύθυνη δήλωση οτι επιτρέπεις να σε διώξουν αν αποτύχεις στην κολύμβηση μέχρι να ξαναπάς και να σε περάσουν...

----------


## φανούλα

> Θέλει και υπεύθυνη δήλωση οτι επιτρέπεις να σε διώξουν αν αποτύχεις στην κολύμβηση μέχρι να ξαναπάς και να σε περάσουν...


 Αυτό δεν το κάνεις μέσα στη σχολή :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## marios.sp

> Αυτό δεν το κάνεις μέσα στη σχολή


Ναι στην σχολη στο δινουν αυτο!

----------


## φανούλα

Είπα κι εγώ, για μια στιγμή τρόμαξα!! Εγώ έλεγα στον newsman τι να πάρει μαζί του, τα υπόλοιπα χαρτιά θα τα κάνουμε και θα τα βρούμε στη σχολή...

----------


## thanassis sideris

paidia na sas kanw mia erwthsh kai opoios 3erei apanta......
estw oti egw me ena allo paidi exw vathmo apoluthriou 13 xwris ptuxia agglikwn kai tetoia, poio tha einai to metro sugrishs pou tha paroun gia na mas valoun mesa sthn sxolh??????????????????

----------


## alkiviadis

> paidia na sas kanw mia erwthsh kai opoios 3erei apanta......
> estw oti egw me ena allo paidi exw vathmo apoluthriou 13 xwris ptuxia agglikwn kai tetoia, poio tha einai to metro sugrishs pou tha paroun gia na mas valoun mesa sthn sxolh??????????????????


Αυτός που έχει την μεγαλύτερη βαθμολογία και μετά παίζει ρόλο το αν είναι τρίτεκνος ή πολύτεκνος αν δεν είναι κανένας νομίζω μπαίνουν και οι 2..

----------


## alkiviadis

> Αυτό δεν το κάνεις μέσα στη σχολή


 Εγώ πάλι το έκανα εδώ και τώρα μόλις πάρω απολυτήριο κατεβαίνω Ασπρόπυργο και τα φτιάχνω...

----------


## thanassis sideris

dld ta duo 13aria tha mpoun sthn sxolh??????den einai ligo paralogo logika prepei na uparxei kapoio metro sugrishs

----------


## φανούλα

> Εγώ πάλι το έκανα εδώ και τώρα μόλις πάρω απολυτήριο κατεβαίνω Ασπρόπυργο και τα φτιάχνω...


 Όταν λες εδώ????

----------


## alkiviadis

> Όταν λες εδώ????


Στην πόλη μου..Απλά αγόρασα μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση απο το βιβλιοπωλείο πήγα στο κεπ την συμπλήρωσα,την υπέγραψα,μου έβαλαν την σφραγίδα και είναι όλα έτοιμα για ΑΕΝ...

----------


## alkiviadis

> dld ta duo 13aria tha mpoun sthn sxolh??????den einai ligo paralogo logika prepei na uparxei kapoio metro sugrishs


Μα στο παράδειγμα που μου έδωσες υπάρχουν δυο πανομοιότυπες περιπτώσεις οπότε εφόσον ταυτίζονται δεν συγκρινονται...Στην προκύρηξη νομίζω γράφει πως μπαίνουν και οι δύο,μπορεί να έκανα και λάθος....

----------


## newsman

> Μα στο παράδειγμα που μου έδωσες υπάρχουν δυο πανομοιότυπες περιπτώσεις οπότε εφόσον ταυτίζονται δεν συγκρινονται...Στην προκύρηξη νομίζω γράφει πως μπαίνουν και οι δύο,μπορεί να έκανα και λάθος....



όχι alkiviadi μια χαρά τα λες.Να τα κάνουμε όμως λίγο πιο λιανά να το καταλάβει και το παιδί!Αν τα τελευταία άτομο που θα πάρει η σχολή έχει βαθμό 13 αλλά δεν είναι μόνο ένα(στην προκειμένη περίπτωση 2)και δεν ανοίκει κανένας απο τους 2 σε κάποια ιδική κατηγορία τότε μπαίνουν και οι 2 λόγω ισοβαθμίας

----------


## Νικόλας

έχω μια ερώτηση
το απολυτίριο το ζητούν τώρα μαζί με την αίτηση η μετά ?? :Confused:

----------


## alkiviadis

> έχω μια ερώτηση
> το απολυτίριο το ζητούν τώρα μαζί με την αίτηση η μετά ??


Για καλό και για κακό πάρε ό,τι χαρτί γράφει η προκύρηξη μαζί σου και πήγαινε να εγγραφείς..Εγώ περιμένω αύριο το απολυτήριο για να κατέβω Αθήνα να δηλώσω..Εδώ που τα λέμε ξέρει κανείς πως πάμε Ασπρόπυργο??

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω το απολυτίριο βγαίνει δευτέρα και εγώ σαββατο θέλω να την κάνω για την πατρίδα (ηγουμενίτσα) 
δεν έχω καταλάβει και πολύ αλλά θα την ξαναδιαβάσω
εγώ θα πάρω ταξί να με πάει γιατί ούτε καν ξέρω που είναι η σχολή  :Razz:

----------


## alkiviadis

> πω πω το απολυτίριο βγαίνει δευτέρα και εγώ σαββατο θέλω να την κάνω για την πατρίδα (ηγουμενίτσα) 
> δεν έχω καταλάβει και πολύ αλλά θα την ξαναδιαβάσω
> εγώ θα πάρω ταξί να με πάει γιατί ούτε καν ξέρω που είναι η σχολή


Πάρε όλα τα χαρτιά μαζί σου..Κρίμα είναι να γυρνάς πίσω για ένα φύλο χαρτί...

----------


## Νικόλας

το ξέρω, οπότε την δευτέρα θα περιμένω τότε θα έχω το απολυτίριο  :Very Happy: 
ασπρόπυργο δεν είναι δύσκολο να πας μια ευθεία είναι το θέμα είναι η σχολή που είναι οεο ??
γι αυτό ταξάκι  :Razz:

----------


## alkiviadis

> το ξέρω, οπότε την δευτέρα θα περιμένω τότε θα έχω το απολυτίριο 
> ασπρόπυργο δεν είναι δύσκολο να πας μια ευθεία είναι το θέμα είναι η σχολή που είναι οεο ??
> γι αυτό ταξάκι


Γ αυτό αν γνωρίζει κάποιος που είναι η σχολή και πώς θα την βρούμε ας μας βοήθησει...

----------


## marios.sp

> Γ αυτό αν γνωρίζει κάποιος που είναι η σχολή και πώς θα την βρούμε ας μας βοήθησει...


Αλκιβιαδη για τον ασπροπυργο θες να μαθεις?

----------


## alkiviadis

> Αλκιβιαδη για τον ασπροπυργο θες να μαθεις?


 Για την ακρίβεια θέλω να μάθω πού καταθέτω τα χαρτιά μου για την εγγραφή και πώς θα φτάσω εκεί...

----------


## haytek

Εγώ πήγα χθεσ ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας και έκανα τα χαρτιά μου για την πρώτη κατηγορία (πανελλαδικές γενικού λυκείου) ... 
Ευτυχώς σήμερα πήρα τους βαθμούς και δεν κόπηκα που8ενά..Αρά απολυτήριο Λυκείου 14,5 και πανελλαδικές 13204 μόρια...

Μια χάρα..(και 2 τρομάρες? η πορεία θα δείξει :Razz: )

----------


## marios.sp

> Για την ακρίβεια θέλω να μάθω πού καταθέτω τα χαρτιά μου για την εγγραφή και πώς θα φτάσω εκεί...


Για τον Ασπροπυργο θα πρεπει να πας στην Πλατεια Κουμουνδουρου που ειναι η αφετηρια των λεωφωριων.Απο εκει θα παρεις το *Α16 Β16* *Ε16* καποιο απο τα 3 και θα κατεβεις στην σταση Λουζιτανια.Ρωτα τον οδηγο αν ειναι να σου πει που να κατεβεις.Εκει εχει μια υπογεια διαβαση θα περασεις απο κατω και θα βρεθεις στην απεναντι πλευρα του δρομου.Θα προχωρησεις προς τα δεξια και στο πρωτο στενο θα στριψεις αριστερα και θα την δεις μπροστα σου στα 100 μετρα!!!

----------


## alkiviadis

> Για τον Ασπροπυργο θα πρεπει να πας στην Πλατεια Κουμουνδουρου που ειναι η αφετηρια των λεωφωριων.Απο εκει θα παρεις το *Α16 Β16* *Ε16* καποιο απο τα 3 και θα κατεβεις στην σταση Λουζιτανια.Ρωτα τον οδηγο αν ειναι να σου πει που να κατεβεις.Εκει εχει μια υπογεια διαβαση θα περασεις απο κατω και θα βρεθεις στην απεναντι πλευρα του δρομου.Θα προχωρησεις προς τα δεξια και στο πρωτο στενο θα στριψεις αριστερα και θα την δεις μπροστα σου στα 100 μετρα!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάριε...

----------


## marios.sp

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάριε...


Τιποτα αλκιβιαδη.αν δεν βρισκεις την σχολη ρωτα εκει εχει καποια μαγαζια.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Τιποτα αλκιβιαδη.αν δεν βρισκεις την σχολη ρωτα εκει εχει καποια μαγαζια.


Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!!Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που την λένε σχολή Ασπροπύργου ενώ είναι εκεί που μου παρέθεσες...Ή είναι οι εκπαιδευτικές εγκαταστάσεις στον Ασπρόπυργο??

----------


## marios.sp

> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!!Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που την λένε σχολή Ασπροπύργου ενώ είναι εκεί που μου παρέθεσες...Ή είναι οι εκπαιδευτικές εγκαταστάσεις στον Ασπρόπυργο??


Τα χαρτια σου τα καταθετεις στις ΑΕΝ δηλαδη εκει στην σχολη!τον οκτωμβριο οταν θα εγγραφεις στην σχολη ασπροπυρχου πχ θα πας εκει που σου ειπα!αν καταλαβα καλα την ερωτηση σου!

----------


## alkiviadis

> Τα χαρτια σου τα καταθετεις στις ΑΕΝ δηλαδη εκει στην σχολη!τον οκτωμβριο οταν θα εγγραφεις στην σχολη ασπροπυρχου πχ θα πας εκει που σου ειπα!αν καταλαβα καλα την ερωτηση σου!


Ωπα δεν σε κατάλαβα...Εγώ θέλω να καταθέσω τα χαρτιά μου(Απολυτήριο,ιατρικές εξετάσεις κ.α.) προκειμένου να με πάρουν στην σχολή..κατάλαβες??

----------


## sofakisamos

Τοτε ευχομαι να τα πουμε μεσα Μανο!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Ωπα δεν σε κατάλαβα...Εγώ θέλω να καταθέσω τα χαρτιά μου(Απολυτήριο,ιατρικές εξετάσεις κ.α.) προκειμένου να με πάρουν στην σχολή..κατάλαβες??


Nαι!Θα πας στην ΑΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ!!!εκει που σου ειπα δηλαδη!
οταν θα αρχισουν τα μαθηματα αν περασεις ασπροπυργο παλι εκει θα πηγαινεις αυτο θελω να πω!

----------


## alkiviadis

> Nαι!Θα πας στην ΑΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ!!!εκει που σου ειπα δηλαδη!
> οταν θα αρχισουν τα μαθηματα αν περασεις ασπροπυργο παλι εκει θα πηγαινεις αυτο θελω να πω!


Ναί οκ αυτό το κατάλαβα..Αυτό που είπα είναι οτι εκεί που μου είπες δεν είναι Ασπρόπυργος(περιοχή) εκτός και αν έκανα λάθος...

----------


## marios.sp

> Ναί οκ αυτό το κατάλαβα..Αυτό που είπα είναι οτι εκεί που μου είπες δεν είναι Ασπρόπυργος(περιοχή) εκτός και αν έκανα λάθος...


Ασπροπυργος ειναι εκει ειναι Ελευσινα!τωρα γιατι την λενε Ασπροπυργου δεν ξερω

----------


## alkiviadis

> Ασπροπυργος ειναι εκει ειναι Ελευσινα!τωρα γιατι την λενε Ασπροπυργου δεν ξερω


Αυτό είπα κ εγώ..Έψαχνα και εγώ στον Ασπρόπυργο με το google earth να πετύχω την σχολή και τίποτα και κοίταξα αυτά που μου είπες και με έβγαλε Ελευσίνα και λέω ώπα καποιο λάθος έχει γίνει...!!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Εκει που ειναι η σχολη ειναι ασπροπυργος και οχι ελευσινα παιδες...Για την ακριβεια η σχολη ειναι στη παραλια ασπροπυργου...Η ελευσινα ειναι πιο περα...

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια μπορει καποιος να περασει απο τον παθολογο και να παει αλλη μερα να περασει τον οφθλμιατρο??

----------


## billl

φυσικα και μπορεις..καλυτερα να πας πρωτα οφθαλμιατρο που ειναι και πιο σοβαρη εξεταση και μετα παθολογο θα κανεις πεντε λεπτα..καλη επιτυχια

----------


## LIZZIE

Παιδια χρειαζομαι συμβουλη!! Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην περασω στη σχολη με 15334 μορια  :Confused: ? Η μανα μου εχει λησαξει!!! Κατα βαθοσ δε θελει να παω στις Α.Ε.Ν και επειδη τοσο καιρο δεν εχω αλλαξει γνωμη τωρα αρχισε νεο τροπαριο. Οτι θα υπαρχουν παιδια με υψηλοτερες βαθμολογιες που θα δηλωσουν ΑΕΝ και θα μεινω απεξω γι αυτο να δηλωσω αλλη σχολη.Σαφως θα υπαρξουν και παιδια με υψηλοτερες βαθμολογιες, αλλα ειναι δυνατον ολοι αυτοι που εβγαλαν 19000να πανε  στις ΑΕΝ ???? Δεν ειναι λιγο παραλογο??

----------


## Γιωργακης

παιδια γεια σας μπορει να μου πει καποιος που μπορω να επικυρωσω το lower . εχω το edexcel level 3 . οποιος γνωριζει ας μου απαντησει .

----------


## daimanissa....

> Παιδια χρειαζομαι συμβουλη!! Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην περασω στη σχολη με 15334 μορια ? Η μανα μου εχει λησαξει!!! Κατα βαθοσ δε θελει να παω στις Α.Ε.Ν και επειδη τοσο καιρο δεν εχω αλλαξει γνωμη τωρα αρχισε νεο τροπαριο. Οτι θα υπαρχουν παιδια με υψηλοτερες βαθμολογιες που θα δηλωσουν ΑΕΝ και θα μεινω απεξω γι αυτο να δηλωσω αλλη σχολη.Σαφως θα υπαρξουν και παιδια με υψηλοτερες βαθμολογιες, αλλα ειναι δυνατον ολοι αυτοι που εβγαλαν 19000να πανε στις ΑΕΝ ???? Δεν ειναι λιγο παραλογο??


lizzie μην ανησυχεις δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην σε παρουν το κατωτατο οριο που εχει μπει σπουδαστης ειναι 10000 μορια περιπου και εγω με 14800 μπηκα ολους σχεδον τους περνουν και ειδικα εσυ που εχεισ και 15334 σε περνουν αααννεεεετααααα!!!! ελπιζω να ησυχασες τωρα!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## daimanissa....

> παιδια γεια σας μπορει να μου πει καποιος που μπορω να επικυρωσω το lower . εχω το edexcel level 3 . οποιος γνωριζει ας μου απαντησει .


Θα πρεπει να πας στην Αμερικανικη ή στην Βρετανικη πρεσβεια αναλογα ποιο απο τα δυο πτυχια εχεις το MICHIGAN ή το CAMBRIDGE και απλα πληρωνεις γυρω στα 20 ευρω για τις κοπιες τις επικοιρωμενες  :Cool:

----------


## Γιωργακης

> Θα πρεπει να πας στην Αμερικανικη ή στην Βρετανικη πρεσβεια αναλογα ποιο απο τα δυο πτυχια εχεις το MICHIGAN ή το CAMBRIDGE και απλα πληρωνεις γυρω στα 20 ευρω για τις κοπιες τις επικοιρωμενες


σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου αλλα το πτυχιο μου ειναι edexcel london test   δηλαδη ειναι αυτο που λεει στην προκυρηξη οτι αποκτηθηκε επειτα απο εξετασεις edecxel international london examinations. μηπως ξερεις τιποτα για αυτο το πτυχιο που επικυρωνεται ?

----------


## daimanissa....

> σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου αλλα το πτυχιο μου ειναι edexcel london test δηλαδη ειναι αυτο που λεει στην προκυρηξη οτι αποκτηθηκε επειτα απο εξετασεις edecxel international london examinations. μηπως ξερεις τιποτα για αυτο το πτυχιο που επικυρωνεται ?


εαν δεν κανω λαθος και αυτο επικοιρωνεται στην Βρετανικη πρεσβεια δεν χανεις κατι αμα παρεις τηλεφωνο και ρωτησεις 

*British Embassy, Athens, Greece* 
Ελλάδα, Αθήνα, Βρετανική Πρεσβεία
Βρετανική Πρεσβεία
Πλουτάρχου 1
106 75 Αθήνα 
Athens 
Τηλέφωνο* (0030) 210 7272600* 
Φαξ (0030) 210 7272743 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pancito

> Παιδια χρειαζομαι συμβουλη!! Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην περασω στη σχολη με 15334 μορια ? Η μανα μου εχει λησαξει!!! Κατα βαθοσ δε θελει να παω στις Α.Ε.Ν και επειδη τοσο καιρο δεν εχω αλλαξει γνωμη τωρα αρχισε νεο τροπαριο. Οτι θα υπαρχουν παιδια με υψηλοτερες βαθμολογιες που θα δηλωσουν ΑΕΝ και θα μεινω απεξω γι αυτο να δηλωσω αλλη σχολη.Σαφως θα υπαρξουν και παιδια με υψηλοτερες βαθμολογιες, αλλα ειναι δυνατον ολοι αυτοι που εβγαλαν 19000να πανε  στις ΑΕΝ ???? Δεν ειναι λιγο παραλογο??


Με τιποτα lizzie.Μονο τη βαση του 10 χρειαζεσαι μπορει και λιγοτερο;p μην ανυσηχεις καθολου, εσυ εχεις μπει και μας χαιρετας!

----------


## Pancito

Για ασπροπυργο βολευει ο προαστιακος;Ξερει κανεις;

----------


## jimmis

paidia, mporei kapoios na poi akrivws ti s zitane stis igeionomikes exetaseis???  mono mywpia k kardia ??? i exetasi 8wraka kiriws m apasxolei... kapnizw ligo (1-1,5 paketo) k g auto dn xerw an 8a ton deixei, i 8a xei arxisei na skourainei...

----------


## billl

πολυ τυπικες ειναι οι εξετασεις..μυωπια-αχρωματοψια και μια τυπικη παθολογικη εξεταση μη μασας πηγαινε πρωτα στο οφθαλμιατρο και μετα στον  παθολογο θα κανεις 5 λεπτα..καλη επιτυχια

----------


## Νικόλας

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!
πήγα σήμερα ασπροπυργο και τελείωσααα !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## DiMa_GR

Παιδιά εγώ σήμερα πήρα απολυτήριο και τελικά αποχαιρετώ το όνειρο μου .. :Sad: 
  Έβγαλα 11,2 μας έσκισαν στους βαθμούς .. επειδή όλοι την χρονιά τους τρελάναμε ..  :Wink: 
  Τεσπα καλή επιτυχία σε όσους περάσουν (δλδ σε όλους εκτός από εμένα που θα μείνω από έξω) ..

----------


## φανούλα

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!
> πήγα σήμερα ασπροπυργο και τελείωσααα !!!


 Κι εγώωω :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## daimanissa....

> Κι εγώωω!!!


zileuwwwww.........

----------


## daimanissa....

> Παιδιά εγώ σήμερα πήρα απολυτήριο και τελικά αποχαιρετώ το όνειρο μου ..
> Έβγαλα 11,2 μας έσκισαν στους βαθμούς .. επειδή όλοι την χρονιά τους τρελάναμε .. 
> Τεσπα καλή επιτυχία σε όσους περάσουν (δλδ σε όλους εκτός από εμένα που θα μείνω από έξω) ..


γιατι τοση απογοητευση??? μπορεις να μπεις στις ΑΕΝ με προκυρηξη και με τον βαθμο απο το απολυτηριο σου... δεν εχεις παρα να πας στην πλησιεστερη λιμενικη αρχη να παρεις την προκυρηξη απλα πρεπει να βιαστεις για να προλαβεις τις διοριες!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## daimanissa....

> Για ασπροπυργο βολευει ο προαστιακος;Ξερει κανεις;


αναλογα την περιοχη που μενεις... ο προαστιακος ειναι μακρια σχετικα απο την σχολη και εχει ενα συγκεκριμενο ωραριο το οποιο περναει, οπως επισεις θα πρεπει να περνεις και απο εκει λεωφορειο για να σε αφηνει στη σχολη... ψαξε το λιγο και εαν σε βολευει παρε προαστικο....

----------


## DiMa_GR

> γιατι τοση απογοητευση??? μπορεις να μπεις στις ΑΕΝ με προκυρηξη και με τον βαθμο απο το απολυτηριο σου... δεν εχεις παρα να πας στην πλησιεστερη λιμενικη αρχη να παρεις την προκυρηξη απλα πρεπει να βιαστεις για να προλαβεις τις διοριες!!!



   Ρε φίλε μου … τόσο έβγαλα στο απολυτήριο 11,2 … που να περάσω με αυτόν των βαθμό .. ήθελα πολύ να ρε φίλε μου …  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Κι εγώωω!!!


oooooooooooooooo εγω είμουν εκεί κατα τις 10-10:30  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

> oooooooooooooooo εγω είμουν εκεί κατα τις 10-10:30


Εγώ 10 παρά με 10+!!! Αχ βρε Νικόλα κρίμα!! Από Σεπτέμβρη θα τα πούμε από κοντά :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## daimanissa....

> Ρε φίλε μου … τόσο έβγαλα στο απολυτήριο 11,2 … που να περάσω με αυτόν των βαθμό .. ήθελα πολύ να ρε φίλε μου …


 
Λοιπον πρωτων ειμαι κοπελα!!! :Razz: 
Δευτερον περνας αερας με το 11.2 που εχεις εδω με 9 και 10 περνουν μπαινεις στην σχολη... και εαν εχεις και κανα LOWER περνεισ και 1000 μορια επιπλεον... 
κοιτα μια στο site http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=31704
αυτο τις βαθμολογιες που μπηκαν μερικοι μπας και ηρεμισεισ και το παρεισ αποφαση να πας να γραφτεις!!!
8-)

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ..οταν πήγα εγώ ήταν μια κοπέλα μέσα και περίμενα κανένα 20 λεπτό
μπα αν λεω αν πάνε με βάση την προτίμηση που έχω βάλει στις σχολές τελευταία έβαλα του ασπροπύργου  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Κατάλαβα μια ξανθιά θα λες, είχαν πάρει σχεδόν όλοι από τα γραφεία άδεια και είχε μείνει ένας κύριος μόνος του να τα κάνει όλα ώσπου ήρθε αυτή η κυρία και άρχισε να βοηθάει κι αυτή. Αφού όμως δε θα σε δω στη σχολή τότε με το καλό να ξεκινήσουμε και όπου θέλουμε να πάμε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## DiMa_GR

Αχ ! soz .. κοπελιά χιχι
  Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ είσαι πολύ γλυκιά .. !! :Very Happy: 
  Αλλα κοπελιά φέτος πιστευω θα μπουν πολλοί και θα μείνω απΆεξω  :Sad:  Και αυτά είναι αποτελέσματα του 2007 .... πάντως με έκανες χαρούμενο ..:lol:
  Σας αγαπώ όλους  !! χ0α0χ0α0χα

----------


## Νικόλας

> Κατάλαβα μια ξανθιά θα λες, είχαν πάρει σχεδόν όλοι από τα γραφεία άδεια και είχε μείνει ένας κύριος μόνος του να τα κάνει όλα ώσπου ήρθε αυτή η κυρία και άρχισε να βοηθάει κι αυτή. Αφού όμως δε θα σε δω στη σχολή τότε με το καλό να ξεκινήσουμε και όπου θέλουμε να πάμε!!!!


σε αυτήν έκανα την αίτηση στη ξανθιά  :Very Happy: 
όχι μια κοπέλα με καστανά μαλλιά ίσως και λίγο προς το μαύρο ήταν μέσα στον κύριο που λές(με κάτι γυαλάκια αν θυμάμαι ) και έκανε αίτηση

----------


## jimmis

a ok ... euxaristw poly  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

> σε αυτήν έκανα την αίτηση στη ξανθιά 
> όχι μια κοπέλα με καστανά μαλλιά ίσως και λίγο προς το μαύρο ήταν μέσα στον κύριο που λές(με κάτι γυαλάκια αν θυμάμαι ) και έκανε αίτηση


 Καστανό προς το μαύρο είναι το μαλλί μου και έχω γυαλιά αλλά δεν τα φορούσα στη σχολή :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Καστανό προς το μαύρο είναι το μαλλί μου και έχω γυαλιά αλλά δεν τα φορούσα στη σχολή


Ρε πατριωτισσα αφου δεν φορουσες τα γυαλια σου πως να δεις τον Νικολα.
Νικολα μηπως η κοπελα ηταν καπως ΕΤΣΙ ? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!! Α βρε Ρόσι παντού περίμενα τα πυρά σου αλλά όχι εδώ:lol::lol::lol:!!! ¶ψογος αλλά το μαλλί μου το είχα κάτω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ρε πατριωτισσα αφου δεν φορουσες τα γυαλια σου πως να δεις τον Νικολα.
> Νικολα μηπως η κοπελα ηταν καπως ΕΤΣΙ ?


XAXAXAXAXA
ναι το μαλλί κάπως έτσι ήταν 
οχι δεν φορούσε τα γυαλία για τον κύριο είπα ότι είχε γυαλιά !!
λοιπόν εσύ είσουν αυτό ήταν  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## haytek

Σήμερα κατέθεσα και το μηχανογραφικό με 1η προτίμηση Σχολή πλοιάρχων...

Παιδιά υπάρχει περίπτωση με 12956 μόρια(τελικά τόσα έβγαλα) να μείνω έξω από τη σχολή τελικά?  :Confused:

----------


## billl

Δυσκολα φιλε...σε ποια σχολη θες να πας??

----------


## billl

Δυσκολα να μην περασεις εννοω...ποσο ηταν η βαση ??

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

Ξέρετε εάν όντος μπορείς να δηλώσεις υποψήφιος και με πρώτη αλλά και με τρίτη κατηγορία??

----------


## DiMa_GR

Παιδιά θέλω κάτι να ρωτήσω … αυτή που θα μπουν με την τρίτη κατηγορία θα δηλώσουν  σειρά προτιμήσεις  ??  :Confused:

----------


## φανούλα

> XAXAXAXAXA
> ναι το μαλλί κάπως έτσι ήταν 
> οχι δεν φορούσε τα γυαλία για τον κύριο είπα ότι είχε γυαλιά !!
> λοιπόν εσύ είσουν αυτό ήταν


Κρίμα να μη το ξέρουμε.




> Ξέρετε εάν όντος μπορείς να δηλώσεις υποψήφιος και με πρώτη αλλά και με τρίτη κατηγορία??


 Ναι γίνετε και με τα δύο αλλά για να μην κάνεις 2 φορές τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις πρέπει να το πεις στη σχολή να σου βγάλουν επικυρωμένο αντίγραφο που κοστίζει 0,50 λεπτά(ψιλάαα)



> Παιδιά θέλω κάτι να ρωτήσω … αυτή που θα μπουν με την τρίτη κατηγορία θα δηλώσουν σειρά προτιμήσεις ??


 Όχι βάζεις όσες θες εσύ με το απολυτήριο. Αν θες βάζεις μόνο μία...

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Κρίμα να μη το ξέρουμε.
> 
> 
>  Ναι γίνετε και με τα δύο αλλά για να μην κάνεις 2 φορές τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις πρέπει να το πεις στη σχολή να σου βγάλουν επικυρωμένο αντίγραφο που κοστίζει 0,50 λεπτά(ψιλάαα)
> 
>  Όχι βάζεις όσες θες εσύ με το απολυτήριο. Αν θες βάζεις μόνο μία...



   Ευχαριστώ !! 
  Και κάτι ακόμα εγώ που μένω Κατερίνη που θα πάω να κάνω της ιατρικές εξετάσεις ?? και η προθεσμία για την τρίτη κατηγορία είναι μέχρι των Σεπτέμβρη ε ?

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> Ναι γίνετε και με τα δύο αλλά για να μην κάνεις 2 φορές τις υγειονομικές εξετάσεις πρέπει να το πεις στη σχολή να σου βγάλουν επικυρωμένο αντίγραφο που κοστίζει 0,50 λεπτά(ψιλάαα)


Μμμ ωραία. Όμως θα πρέπει να έχω και δεύτερο επικυρωμένο φωτοαντίγραφο της αστυνομικής ταυτότητας, έτσι?

Επίσης ξέρει κανείς που πάμε στη Θεσσαλονίκη για επικυρωμένο φωτοαντίγραφο πτυχίου αγγλικών του Michigan ?

----------


## φανούλα

> Ευχαριστώ !! 
> Και κάτι ακόμα εγώ που μένω Κατερίνη που θα πάω να κάνω της ιατρικές εξετάσεις ?? και η προθεσμία για την τρίτη κατηγορία είναι μέχρι των Σεπτέμβρη ε ?


Στο κοντινότερο κρατικό νοσοκομείο της περιοχής σου και η προθεσμία είναι μέχρι αρχές Σεπτέμβρη.




> Μμμ ωραία. Όμως θα πρέπει να έχω και δεύτερο επικυρωμένο φωτοαντίγραφο της αστυνομικής ταυτότητας, έτσι?
> 
> Επίσης ξέρει κανείς που πάμε στη Θεσσαλονίκη για επικυρωμένο φωτοαντίγραφο πτυχίου αγγλικών του Michigan ?


 Ε η αστυνομική ταυτότητα δεν είναι τίποτα, οι εξετάσεις όμως τα θέλουν τα 50 ευρώ τους μαζί με το διπλότυπο! Γι αυτό να βγάλεις ένα αντίγραφο!!
Όσο για το Michigan δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω για τη Θεσσαλονίκη που πρέπει να πας, ας μας πει κάποιος γνώστης από εκεί..

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> Ε η αστυνομική ταυτότητα δεν είναι τίποτα, οι εξετάσεις όμως τα θέλουν τα 50 ευρώ τους μαζί με το διπλότυπο! Γι αυτό να βγάλεις ένα αντίγραφο!!


Να τους πάω εγώ αντίγραφο και να τους πω να το επικυρώσουν ή θα μου το βγάλουν εκείνη τη στιγμή φωτοτυπία και θα το επικυρώσουν?

----------


## φανούλα

Εκεί θα στο βγάλουν φωτοτυπία και θα στο επικυρώσουν. ¶ντε με το καλό :Razz:  :Razz: !!

----------


## newsman

παιδιά!αυτό που φοβόμουν εγώ αλλά και πολλοίς άλλος κόσμος άρχισε να γίνετε.Κάποια παιδιά που έχουν βγάλει πολύ μέτριους βαθμούς ήτε σε πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις ήτε στο απολυτήριο δηλώνουν τις ΑΕΝ για να πουν οτι κάπου μπήκαν ή για τα λεφτά που παίρνεις απο το δεύτερο εξάμηνο...αυτό πραγματικά ειναι τραγικό....

----------


## DiMa_GR

Σίγουρα ? γιατί ξέρω ότι πρέπει να πάω κάπου έξω από την θεσσαλονικη για της εξετάσεις ..

----------


## φανούλα

Για σιγουριά πάρε κανένα τηλ. το πλησιέστερο λιμεναρχείο ή ΑΕΝ.

----------


## haytek

> παιδιά!αυτό που φοβόμουν εγώ αλλά και πολλοίς άλλος κόσμος άρχισε να γίνετε.Κάποια παιδιά που έχουν βγάλει πολύ μέτριους βαθμούς ήτε σε πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις ήτε στο απολυτήριο δηλώνουν τις ΑΕΝ για να πουν οτι κάπου μπήκαν ή για τα λεφτά που παίρνεις απο το δεύτερο εξάμηνο...αυτό πραγματικά ειναι τραγικό....


Σε αυτό έχεις μεγάλο λάθος..
Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή βγάλαν μέτριους,αυτόματα γίνονται άχρηστοι για την κοινωνία...Εγώ έβγαλα 13000 μόρια και από τον ιανουάριο έψαχνα και ενδιαφερόμουν για τις ΑΕΝ..
εχω δώσει 2000ευρώ για τα μάτια μου εγχείρηση για να μπω σε ΑΕν και βάλε αλλα 100ευρώ για τα προκαταρτικά εξετάσεις και λοιπά..
Η κατάσταση που βλέπεις τώρα να μην σε προβληματίζει..Μόλις δεις το ποσοστό αυτών που τελικά θα αποφοιτήσουν τότε να προβληματίστεις..
Δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις κάποιον για την επιλογή του για τις ΑΕΝ..
Η απόφαση είναι προσωπική και η πορεία θα δείξει αν ήταν η σωστή ή η μη  :Sad: 
Τέλος,δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω προς τι η τόση ανησυχία.. Ο καθένας οφείλει να κοιτάει τον εαυτό του και πως θα τον βελτιώσει ή θα τον φροντίσει..Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ψιλά  γράμματα ..

Υ.Σ.  τουλάχιστον εγώ αποφάσισα να πάω ΑΕΝ για να μην γίνω άλλο ένα παιδάκι που σπουδάζει πανεπιστήμιο και τον ταίζει "ο ΜΠΑΜΠΑΣ και η ΜΑΜΑ " και πως είναι ώρα να πάρω την ζωή μου στα χεριά τα δικά μου.

----------


## φανούλα

Όντως παιδιά κι εγώ έγραψα χαμηλά πανελλήνιες αν και έχω πολύ καλό απολυτήριο αλλά πολλοί από εδώ μέσα ξέρουν ότι η ΑΕΝ ήταν ο στόχος μου από την αρχή!! Επίσης να συμφωνήσω με τον haytek ότι είναι πάρα πολύ ωραίο να έχεις τα δικά σου λεφτά και να μπορείς ενώ σπουδάζεις να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου και να ελαφρύνεις τους γονείς σου από τέτοια έξοδα. Επίσης το επάγγελμα έχει πάρα πολύ δουλειά τη στιγμή που άλλοι κλάδοι ψάχνουν για να βρουν μια θέση εργασίας ή αναγκάζονται και κάνουν μεταπτυχιακά μπας και βρουν κάτι...

----------


## perlasmeister

> Όντως παιδιά κι εγώ έγραψα χαμηλά πανελλήνιες αν και έχω πολύ καλό απολυτήριο αλλά πολλοί από εδώ μέσα ξέρουν ότι η ΑΕΝ ήταν ο στόχος μου από την αρχή!! Επίσης να συμφωνήσω με τον haytek ότι είναι πάρα πολύ ωραίο να έχεις τα δικά σου λεφτά και να μπορείς ενώ σπουδάζεις να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου και να ελαφρύνεις τους γονείς σου από τέτοια έξοδα. Επίσης το επάγγελμα έχει πάρα πολύ δουλειά τη στιγμή που άλλοι κλάδοι ψάχνουν για να βρουν μια θέση εργασίας ή αναγκάζονται και κάνουν μεταπτυχιακά μπας και βρουν κάτι...


pesta re kopelia giati merikoi den exoun mpei kan sti sxoli kai milan san eidikoi

----------


## marios.sp

Γραφω και εγω μετα απο τοσο καιρο λογω τεχνικου προβληματος.
Λοιπον αυτη την ταλαιπωρια που περασαμε στον πειραια δεν περιγραφεται παιδια!οσοι ηταν εκει θα με καταλαβαινουν.Μιλαω για τις υγειονομικες εξετασεις φυσικα!!η πλακα ειναι οτι πηγα την παρασκευη και περιμενα 5 ωρες και παω να περασω οφθαλμιατρο και μου λεει ελα την τριτη.Παω την τριτη και κανω αλλες 5 ωρες να περασω απο οφθαλμιατρο μονο!!τεσπα αξιζε τον κοπο!

Θελω να ρωτησω κατι.Αναφερομαι σε οσους γνωριζουν.Για να παω να κανω την αιτηση στον Ασπροπυργο θα πρεπει να εχω κανει μηχανογραφικο πρωτα??

----------


## haytek

marie μπορείς να κάνεις την αίτηση ανά πάσα στιγμή ..
απλά όταν κάνεις το μηχανογραφικό να βάλεις την σχολή πλοιάρχων ή μηχανικών 1η προτίμηση..

----------


## marios.sp

> marie μπορείς να κάνεις την αίτηση ανά πάσα στιγμή ..
> απλά όταν κάνεις το μηχανογραφικό να βάλεις την σχολή πλοιάρχων ή μηχανικών 1η προτίμηση..


A Ok haytek γιατι ειχα παρει τον ασπροπυργο και τους ειχα κανει την ιδια ερωτηση και μου λενε πρεπει να εχω κανει μηχανογραφικο!!!και μετα πηρα και το υπουργειο και μου ειπαν οτι δεν χρειαζεται!!

----------


## haytek

Δεν είναι τίποτα το τραγικό..Τράβα κάνε την αίτηση μέσα στα πλαίσια που πρέπει να την κανεις.. και το μηχανογραφικό έρχετε .. 
διαδικαστικό είναι το θέμα..

----------


## marios.sp

> Δεν είναι τίποτα το τραγικό..Τράβα κάνε την αίτηση μέσα στα πλαίσια που πρέπει να την κανεις.. και το μηχανογραφικό έρχετε .. 
> διαδικαστικό είναι το θέμα..


Ok thanks haytek

----------


## billl

Για ποια αιτηση μιλατε ρε παιδια? :Confused: Εγω μαζεψα τα χαρτια,πηγα στη μηχανιωνα και εκανα μηχανογραφικο..

----------


## haytek

Για την αίτηση της πρώτης κατηγορίας(αυτής των πανελλαδικών του γενικού λυκείου και ομάδα Β ΕΠΑΛ)..

και γω bill μηχανιώνα πήγα και τα έκανα πριν μια βδομάδα(τετάρτη)..

----------


## billl

ααααα...σορρυ και εγω τοτε περιπου ειχα παει..με απολυτηριο εισαι?

----------


## haytek

όΧΙ. με πανελλαδικές είμαι  :Very Happy:

----------


## billl

μικρος εισαι δηλαδη..ειπα και εγω 8α πετυχω καμια σειρα...καλη επιτυχια φιλε

----------


## marios.sp

> Σε αυτό έχεις μεγάλο λάθος..
> Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή βγάλαν μέτριους,αυτόματα γίνονται άχρηστοι για την κοινωνία...Εγώ έβγαλα 13000 μόρια και από τον ιανουάριο έψαχνα και ενδιαφερόμουν για τις ΑΕΝ..
> εχω δώσει 2000ευρώ για τα μάτια μου εγχείρηση για να μπω σε ΑΕν και βάλε αλλα 100ευρώ για τα προκαταρτικά εξετάσεις και λοιπά..
> Η κατάσταση που βλέπεις τώρα να μην σε προβληματίζει..Μόλις δεις το ποσοστό αυτών που τελικά θα αποφοιτήσουν τότε να προβληματίστεις..
> Δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις κάποιον για την επιλογή του για τις ΑΕΝ..
> Η απόφαση είναι προσωπική και η πορεία θα δείξει αν ήταν η σωστή ή η μη 
> Τέλος,δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω προς τι η τόση ανησυχία.. Ο καθένας οφείλει να κοιτάει τον εαυτό του και πως θα τον βελτιώσει ή θα τον φροντίσει..Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ψιλά  γράμματα ..
> 
> Υ.Σ.  τουλάχιστον εγώ αποφάσισα να πάω ΑΕΝ για να μην γίνω άλλο ένα παιδάκι που σπουδάζει πανεπιστήμιο και τον ταίζει "ο ΜΠΑΜΠΑΣ και η ΜΑΜΑ " και πως είναι ώρα να πάρω την ζωή μου στα χεριά τα δικά μου.


Συμφωνω απολυτα!Απλα στον πειραια που πηγα να περασω γιατρους ειδα καποια παιδια(μακαρι να βγω ψευτης)που δεν νομιζω πως θα τελειωσουν την σχολη!!

----------


## haytek

Ε σίγουρα υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που μπαίνουν όλως τυχαίως ή για να πάρουν αναβολή για το στρατό και άλλα.
Αυτοί όμως αποτελούν μία εξαίρεση και μία μειονότητα..

----------


## sailormoon

xaxaxaxa..... asta na pane file..distixws omws auti einai i pleiopsifia..oxi i meionotita.... ti exoun na doun ta matia sas den perigrafete.(toulaxiston ston aspropirgo pou imoun egw)..ipomoni...thelei... kala apotelesmata na exete.....

----------


## haytek

Σέβομαι την αποψή σου και περιμένω να το διαπιστώσω κι εγώ από κοντα απο Οκτώμβριο..
Πιστεύω πάντως πως εφόσον δεν σε επηρεάσουν αυτές οι παρεες και είσαι προσεκτικός,τότε δεν θα χείς προβλήματα..
τυπικότητα με όλους..  :Very Happy:

----------


## newsman

σχετικά με το προηγούμενο ποστ μου, αυτό που εννοούσα είναι οτι παιδιά που δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να τελειώσουν τη σχολή απλά τη δηλώνουν προκειμένου να πάρουν το φοιτητικό πασο, να απολάυσουν τα υπόλοιπα φοιτητικά προνόμια και μετά να ξαναδώσουν πανελλήνιες η να μπουν σε κανα ιεκ. και ως αποτέλεσμα? παιδιά που όντως θέλουν να σπουδάσουν στη σχολή να πληρώνουν το τίμημα αυτών των ευκαιριακών συμφεροντολόγων.... πραγματικά δεν είναι κρίμα να χάνεις κάτι που θέλεις πάρα πολύ επειδή κάποιοι θέλουν να καλοπεράσουν σε βάρος σου? τόσα τραβήξαμε 12 χρόνια στα σχοκλεία, είναι ανάγκη να ξαναδώσουμε πανελλήνιες????? έλεος δηλαδή!!!!!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Εγώ πάντως newsman σου προτείνω να δηλώσεις με το απολυτήριό σου..ποτέ δεν ξέρεις,..χαμηλή βάση έχει,..θαύματα γίνονται,.. προσπάθησέτο λίγο..

----------


## Sizor

Παιδιά μπορούμε να δούμε από κάπου τους βαθμούς των εισακτέων τρίτης κατηγοριας πέρυσι?

Θέλω πολύ να μπω στην σχολη.Πέρυσι έβγαλα τα μόρια από πανελλαδικές αλλα στόχευα σε άλλη σχολη δεν πέρασα και δεν έκανα καν το μηχανογραφικό.Μετά έμαθα περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τις AEN από ψάξιμο και από φίλους και πραγματικά θέλω πολύ να μπω.
Με απολυτήριο 13.7 χωρίς lower να περιμένουμε τίποτα?

----------


## billl

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=33185 αυτα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα του 2008

----------


## newsman

> http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=33185 αυτα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα του 2008


πολυ χαμηλές βαθμολογίες....με πανελλήνιες είχαν μπει?γιατι εγώ πάτωσα πανελλήνιες αλλά έχω απολυτήριο 13,1 μαζι με το lower 14,1.Έχω είδη ετοιμάσει τα δικαιολογιτικά μου με κρίνανε ικανό και το μόνο που μένει ειναι να πάω ασπρόπυργο να τα καταθέσω μαζί με την αίτηση.Τελικά έχω ελπίδες ή μπα?

----------


## haytek

έχεις φίλε και πολλές μάλιστα...
μην είσαι χαζός..τράβα κάνε τα χαρτιά σου..
μην το βλέπεις απαισιόδοξα..

----------


## billl

εχεις μεγαλες ελπιδες..εγω πιο λιγα μορια βγαζω..

----------


## marios.sp

Επιτελους  πηγα στον Ασπροπυργο και κατεθεσα τα χαρτια!!αντε καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!

----------


## JODYLE

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα παιδιά...Θα ήθελα κάποιες διευκρινίσεις να μου πείτε...Κατ' αρχάς είμαι στο 10% των πολύτεκνων.Επίσης λόγω μιας εκκρεμότητας που είχα δεν κατάφερα καν να αρχίσω να συλλέγω δικαιολογητικά νωρίτερα...Οπότε αναγκαστικά ξεκινάω από Δευτέρα τον αγώνα και έχω στην διάθεσή μου 4 μέρες(09/07 είναι η τελευταία μέρα κατάθεσης δικαιολογητικών).Με καίνε πολύ οι Υγειονομικές εξετάσεις,από την άποψη του αν θα προλάβω να τις ολοκληρώσω σε αυτό το διάστημα που έχω και επίσης(θα ακουστεί λίγο χαζό)αν πρέπει να απευθυνθώ κάπου συγκεκριμένα γι'αυτές. Ακόμη, μπορώ να δηλώσω ότι θέλω να συμμετέχω και με βαθμό απολυτηρίου αλλά και με το 10% ή θα πρέπει να επιλέξω ένα από τα δύο?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

By the way,εδώ και ένα 2ωρο διαβάζω τις 60(+...) σελίδες που "συμπληρώνετε" με post αγωνίας, δίψας για επιτυχή εισαγωγή και αγάπης προς την θάλασσα...όπως και να έχει εύχομαι σε όλους ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Pavliaris

Pedia kalispera sas exw kapoies erotisis eimai apofitos ΕΠΑΛ exw kai apolutirio alla kai ptuxio eidikotitas texnikos upologistwn. 
1)To ptuxio tis eidikotitas to pira me 15,3 ,mou dinei kapoia extra moria i mpa...?
2)To apolutirio to pira me 13,9 kai eimai kai apo 3tekni oikogeneia exw kamia pithanotita na me paroun???

----------


## billl

δες τις βασεις φιλε...εχω γραψει σε προηγουμενο ποστ τον συνδεσμο..

----------


## billl

> δες τις βασεις φιλε...εχω γραψει σε προηγουμενο ποστ τον συνδεσμο..


η κατηγορια σου ειναι 32/4 νομιζω

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια αυτοι που ειναι απο ΕΠΑΛ ανηκουν στην *ΠΡΩΤΗ* η στην *ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ* κατηγορια??

----------


## Έλενα

> Καλησπέρα,θα ήθελα να κάνω μκα ερώτητηση και αν ακούει κάποιος που είναι ήδη σε κάποια ΑΕΝ και γνωρίζει ας μου απαντηήσει.
> Εκτός από τις υγειονομικες εξετάσεις που εναι απαραίτητες ωστε να εισαχθεί κάποιος υποψήφιος στην ΑΕΝ γίνονται και κατα τη διαρκεια φοιτησής του αφού εισαχθει στη σχολή υγ.εξετάσεις?Και αν ναι σε ποιο στάδιο της φοιτησής του γίνονται?
> Όποια πληροφορία θα μου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> Παναγιώτης



κοιταξε εγω τελειωσα το πρςτο 6μηνο στη σχολή της Πρεβεζας μέχρι στιγμης η μονη εξεταση που καναμε ήταν για κολύμβηση, τίποτα άλλο. Τωρα για τα υπόλοιπα 6μηνα δε ξέρς... ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα!

----------


## Έλενα

α παιδιά επίσης όσοι ετοιμαζεστε για υγειονομικες η ακτινογραφία πρέπει να είναι από δημόσιο νοσοκομειο, από ιδιωτικό δε την δέχονται!! υπάρχει περίπτωση να σας στείλουν σε ένα νοσοκομείο στην ομόνεια, πηγαίντε εκεί γιατί και γρήγορα θα σας την βγάλουν και φτηνά. Επίσης στην ακτινογραφία να ζητήσετε από το γιατρό την ιατρική γνωμάτευση και να έχετε φωτογραφία μαζί σας. Τέλος το κάπνισμα δε παίζει κανένα ρόλο, και εγω καπνίζω 7 χρόνια από 2 πακετα prince την ημέρα και δεν μου είπαν τιποτα... 
Αντε και καλή τύχη σε όλους!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

Eλενα το πρωτο σου ταξιδι αν επιτρεπεται σε τι πλοιο το εκανες???

----------


## Έλενα

xaxa akoma den exw paei taksidi... persi perasa sti sxoli kai de vrika etaireia na mparkarw... twra perimenw na dw ti tha ginei...

----------


## Pavliaris

> xaxa akoma den exw paei taksidi... persi perasa sti sxoli kai de vrika etaireia na mparkarw... twra perimenw na dw ti tha ginei...


α κριμα δεν πειραζει υπομονη!!! δεν μπορεις να το κανεις τωρα???

----------


## Έλενα

> α κριμα δεν πειραζει υπομονη!!! δεν μπορεις να το κανεις τωρα???


ΟΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ... ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ........

----------


## Pavliaris

> ΟΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ... ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ........


Γιατι αφου εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι ευκολο!!!???

----------


## Έλενα

ΧΑΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ... ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ...

----------


## Pavliaris

> ΧΑΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ... ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ...


Σε αυτο εχεις ενα δικιο οτι μαλλον για τισ κοπελες ειναι ποιο δυσκολα!!! σε τι πλοιο θες να πας γκαζαδικο?

----------


## Έλενα

ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΟ ΚΟΝΤΕΙΝΕΡ... ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ...

----------


## Pavliaris

> ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΟ ΚΟΝΤΕΙΝΕΡ... ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ...


ααα μπραβο δυσκολα ακους κοπελα να θελει να παει σε τετοια πλοια...ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να σε πετυχω σε κανα πλοιο! σε ποια σχολη εισαι???

----------


## jimmis

paidia, gia tin sxoli tis udras endiaferomai... apo a8ina eimai... piga simera k xemperdepsa me ta igeionomika, aurio pairnw apotelesmata k ta kata8etw sti sxoli....  mporei kapoios na mou dwsei liges plirogfories gia tin sxoli stin udra????  einai kaneis pou 8elei na paei ekei?????? exw akousei oti apla i sxoli ta spaei

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια εχουμε βγει λιγο εκτος θεματος νομιζω!!

----------


## jimmis

file m ti na s pw?? egw gia tin ekpaideusi stin udra rwtaw... twra ec ti les.....

----------


## marios.sp

> file m ti na s pw?? egw gia tin ekpaideusi stin udra rwtaw... twra ec ti les.....


Τοτε ποσταρε καλυτερα εδω!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...490#post228490

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> Εκεί θα στο βγάλουν φωτοτυπία και θα στο επικυρώσουν.


Εγώ πήγα και έκανα τα χαρτιά μου απλώς έχω μία απορία. Όταν λές επικύρωση πως την εννοείς? Βάζουν σφραγίδα? Εμένα το μόνο που έκαναν είναι ότι έβγαλαν φοτοτυπία την γνωμάτευση και έγραψαν ότι το προτότυπο βρίσκεται στο φάκελο ΜΑΚ ΧΧΧ . Δεν πλήρωσα τίποτα, μόνο για τη δήλωση για την εξέταση στο κολίμπι πλήρωσα.

----------


## perlasmeister

> Εγώ πήγα και έκανα τα χαρτιά μου απλώς έχω μία απορία. Όταν λές επικύρωση πως την εννοείς? Βάζουν σφραγίδα? Εμένα το μόνο που έκαναν είναι ότι έβγαλαν φοτοτυπία την γνωμάτευση και έγραψαν ότι το προτότυπο βρίσκεται στο φάκελο ΜΑΚ ΧΧΧ . Δεν πλήρωσα τίποτα, μόνο για τη δήλωση για την εξέταση στο κολίμπι πλήρωσα.


paidia sorry alla ego teleiosa me tis iatrikes eksetaseis kai tha pao sti sxoli na katatheso ta xartia meta prepei na pao kai gia kolymvisi?(eimai stin triti katigoria)

----------


## marios.sp

> paidia sorry alla ego teleiosa me tis iatrikes eksetaseis kai tha pao sti sxoli na katatheso ta xartia meta prepei na pao kai gia kolymvisi?(eimai stin triti katigoria)


Οχι perlsmeister..οταν θα περασεις στην σχολη κατα την διαρκεια του πρωτου εξαμηνου θα εξεταστεις στην κολυμβηση!

----------


## perlasmeister

> Οχι perlsmeister..οταν θα περασεις στην σχολη κατα την διαρκεια του πρωτου εξαμηνου θα εξεταστεις στην κολυμβηση!


a ok giati eixa berdeftei

----------


## haytek

> a ok giati eixa berdeftei



Η κολύμβηση περνά σε τελευταία μοίρα ρε..Εξάλλου τυπικό είναι το θέμα αυτό...Αυτό μου καίει όλους τους νέους τώρα , θανάση , είναι να περάσουμε!
τα υπόλοιπα έρχονται :Razz:

----------


## marios.sp

> Η κολύμβηση περνά σε τελευταία μοίρα ρε..Εξάλλου τυπικό είναι το θέμα αυτό...Αυτό μου καίει όλους τους νέους τώρα , θανάση , είναι να περάσουμε!
> τα υπόλοιπα έρχονται


Οντως η κολυμβηση δεν ειναι και τιποτα το τρομερο!!ολοι θα περασουμε παιδια μην αγχωνεστε!

----------


## Pavliaris

Etsi exw akousei kai egw oti den einai tpt!!! Sto polemiko nautiko gia paradeigma tous eixane 50metra na ta kanoun se 2 lepta kai oloi ta kanane se 1 lepto to polu!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Παιδια αυτοι που ειναι απο ΕΠΑΛ ανηκουν στην *ΠΡΩΤΗ* η στην *ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ* κατηγορια??


 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ κατηγορία :Wink: 



> Εγώ πήγα και έκανα τα χαρτιά μου απλώς έχω μία απορία. Όταν λές επικύρωση πως την εννοείς? Βάζουν σφραγίδα? Εμένα το μόνο που έκαναν είναι ότι έβγαλαν φοτοτυπία την γνωμάτευση και έγραψαν ότι το προτότυπο βρίσκεται στο φάκελο ΜΑΚ ΧΧΧ . Δεν πλήρωσα τίποτα, μόνο για τη δήλωση για την εξέταση στο κολίμπι πλήρωσα.


 Εμένα μου βάλανε και ένα πράγμα σαν γραμματόσημο και σφραγίδα.

----------


## LIZZIE

ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΛΥΜΠΗΣΕΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ "ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ" ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?

----------


## φανούλα

Θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει αν έχουν αντιρρήσεις:mrgreen::mrgreen: Δημοκρατικά πράγματα :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ......

----------


## marios.sp

Φανουλα οι βασεις για τα ΕΠΑΛ ειναι διαφορετικες απο οτι στο ενιαιο??

----------


## φανούλα

Εσάς η βάση είναι γύρω στα 10.000 μόρια και εμάς στα 1.000!! Δεν είναι σημαντική η διαφορά...

----------


## marios.sp

> Εσάς η βάση είναι γύρω στα 10.000 μόρια και εμάς στα 1.000!! Δεν είναι σημαντική η διαφορά...


Οχι αλλο λεω...εγω λεω για τις βασεις που θα βγουν τον Αυγουστο!!

----------


## φανούλα

Εσάς είναι πιο χαμηλή νομίζω, δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά πρέπει να είναι κάτω από τα 10.000, ενώ εμάς είναι κάπου στα 1.010 μόρια περίπου :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

> Εσάς είναι πιο χαμηλή νομίζω, δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά πρέπει να είναι κάτω από τα 10.000, ενώ εμάς είναι κάπου στα 1.010 μόρια περίπου


Α οκ αυτο ηθελα να ξερω!δηλαδη οι βασεις ειναι διαφορετικες!!

----------


## LIZZIE

> Α οκ αυτο ηθελα να ξερω!δηλαδη οι βασεις ειναι διαφορετικες!!


παιδια να ρωτησω κατι σε εμασ που μπαινουμε με πανελληνιεσ δεν μετρανε μορια οι ξενεσ γλωσσεσ; πχ εγω εχω και τα αγγλικα (lower)και τα γερμανικα (goethe)θα μετρησουν;

----------


## dpse

Lizzie ap oso gnwrizw oi kenes glwses dinoun parapanw moria se emas me to apolytirio..

Ante me to kalo na mpoume oloi ton septemvri!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> παιδια να ρωτησω κατι σε εμασ που μπαινουμε με πανελληνιεσ δεν μετρανε μορια οι ξενεσ γλωσσεσ; πχ εγω εχω και τα αγγλικα (lower)και τα γερμανικα (goethe)θα μετρησουν;


Οχι lizzie μονο αυτους που ανηκουν στην τριτη γενικη κατηγορια...δηλαδη με απολυτηριο!νομιζω παντως πως σου ανεβαζουν τον βαθμο του πτυχιου οταν το παρεις με το καλο!(αν και δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος)

----------


## elli

γεια σας παιδιά. Έδωσα φέτος πανελλήνιες αλλα ενω είχα δηλώσει για πολύ υψηλόβαθμες στρατιωτικές σχολές τελικά δεν πήγα καλά και δεν πήγα να δώσω τα αθλήματα. Σκέφτηκα τις ΑΕΝ. Έχω τα απαιτούμενα μόρια. Χρειάζονται εξετάσεις υγειονομικές και αθλήματα? Αν ναι μπορώ να τα δώσω τωρα?

----------


## Angus

με πανελληνιες ξεχνα την ΑΕΝ αφου περασε ο χρονος και δε μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση...μπορεις να προσπαθησεις με το απολυτηριο σου

----------


## elli

Έχω απολυτήριο 17,1  C2 αγγλικά και γερμανικα, Β2 γαλλικα και ECDL. Μετράνε? Πότε μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση με το απολυτήριο?

----------


## Angus

μεχρι τον αυγουστο....μπες εδω και κατεβασε την προκυρηξη για να δεις περισσοτερα http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34506

----------


## marios.sp

> Έχω απολυτήριο 17,1  C2 αγγλικά και γερμανικα, Β2 γαλλικα και ECDL. Μετράνε? Πότε μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση με το απολυτήριο?


Μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβριο μπορεις να κανεις την αιτηση!θα πρεπει πρωτα να περασεις απο υγειονομικες εξετασεις και μετα να πας να κανεις την αιτηση με τα απαραιτητα εγγραφα που αναφερονται στην προκυρηξη...

----------


## Pavliaris

> Έχω απολυτήριο 17,1 C2 αγγλικά και γερμανικα, Β2 γαλλικα και ECDL. Μετράνε? Πότε μπορώ να κάνω αίτηση με το απολυτήριο?


Loipon file pigene se ena dimosio nosokomeio vgale mia aktinografia (4euro tha sou paroun) kai pes tous na sou surapsoun panw mia fotografia sou kai na tin sfragisoun!!! Meta pare ti tutotita sou 2fotografies kai tin aktinografeia me tin gnomatevsi kai pigene 2as Merarxeias ston peiraia 8o orofo kai pes tous na sou dwsoun parapemptiko gia na pas na peraseis ugionomikes exetaseis! Oi giatroi einai kathe triti kai paraskevi. Tha sou poune pou tha pas alla otan tha pas giatrous pare mazi tin gnomatevsi tin tautotita kai to xarti pou sou dwsane stin 2as merarxias! Afou perasei tous giatrous (pathologo,ofthalniatro)<<ama se rotane an exeis kapoio xtipima i kati lege sunexeia oxi>> afou teliwseis tha sou poune pote tha pareis to xarti oti eisai ok! otan to pareis pas aspropurgo me mia epikiromeni fototupia tis tautotitas sou ta diplwmata twn glwswn pou exeis to apolutirio kai to xarti pou pires oti esai ok kai kaneis tin etisi. auta elpizw na voithisa kali epituxia!

----------


## marios.sp

> Loipon file pigene se ena dimosio nosokomeio vgale mia aktinografia (4euro tha sou paroun) kai pes tous na sou surapsoun panw mia fotografia sou kai na tin sfragisoun!!! Meta pare ti tutotita sou 2fotografies kai tin aktinografeia me tin gnomatevsi kai pigene 2as Merarxeias ston peiraia 8o orofo kai pes tous na sou dwsoun parapemptiko gia na pas na peraseis ugionomikes exetaseis! Oi giatroi einai kathe triti kai paraskevi. Tha sou poune pou tha pas alla otan tha pas giatrous pare mazi tin gnomatevsi tin tautotita kai to xarti pou sou dwsane stin 2as merarxias! Afou perasei tous giatrous (pathologo,ofthalniatro)<<ama se rotane an exeis kapoio xtipima i kati lege sunexeia oxi>> afou teliwseis tha sou poune pote tha pareis to xarti oti eisai ok! otan to pareis pas aspropurgo me mia epikiromeni fototupia tis tautotitas sou ta diplwmata twn glwswn pou exeis to apolutirio kai to xarti pou pires oti esai ok kai kaneis tin etisi. auta elpizw na voithisa kali epituxia!


Και κατι ακομα το διπλοτυοπο εισπραξης δημοσιου ταμειου(31,17) που θα δωσει ο φιλος στην δευτερας μεραρχιας!και οτι το διπλωμα των αγγλικων(τα αλλα δεν τους ενδιαφερουν)θα πρεπει να το επυκηρωσει!πχ αν ειναι  το michigan θα πρεπει να παει στην ελληνοαμερικανικη ενωση!!!

----------


## soiled

> με πανελληνιες ξεχνα την ΑΕΝ αφου περασε ο χρονος και δε μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση...μπορεις να προσπαθησεις με το απολυτηριο σου


Οπα, τι εννοεις? Δηλαδη επρεπε να κανουμε και κατι αλλο εκτος απο το να δηλωσουμε την ΑΕΝ στο μηχανογραφικο?!

----------


## marios.sp

> Οπα, τι εννοεις? Δηλαδη επρεπε να κανουμε και κατι αλλο εκτος απο το να δηλωσουμε την ΑΕΝ στο μηχανογραφικο?!


Βεβαια φιλε!!θα επρεπε να πας να περασεις γιατρους και να πας να κανεις αιτηση στην σχολη!!!

----------


## soiled

> Βεβαια φιλε!!θα επρεπε να πας να περασεις γιατρους και να πας να κανεις αιτηση στην σχολη!!!


Μα αυτα δεν τα κανουμε οταν παμε για εγγραφη τον Σεπτεμβρη?

----------


## marios.sp

> Μα αυτα δεν τα κανουμε οταν παμε για εγγραφη τον Σεπτεμβρη?


Οχι!δεν σας εδωσαν την προκυρηξη στο σχολειο σας???η ημερομηνια για οσους πηγαινουν με πανελληνιες περασε!τωρα μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση με απολυτηριο!

----------


## soiled

Τι να μας δωσουν λεει? Ποοο...  :Sad: 
Ελεος, και το χα πει στην διευθηντρια οτι θελω να περασω εκει και δεν μου ειπε τιποτα..!!!

Τωρα δηλαδη, δεν παιζει να περασω καθολου στις ΑΕΝ ε? Ελπιζω δηλαδη να μην περασω... γιατι αν μπω, και δεν μπορω να εγγραφω... σημαινει οτι εχασα ολη την χρονια τσαμπα! 

Ποπο καρα-αγχωθηκα τωρα  :Sad:

----------


## marios.sp

> Τι να μας δωσουν λεει? Ποοο... 
> Ελεος, και το χα πει στην διευθηντρια οτι θελω να περασω εκει και δεν μου ειπε τιποτα..!!!
> 
> Τωρα δηλαδη, δεν παιζει να περασω καθολου στις ΑΕΝ ε? Ελπιζω δηλαδη να μην περασω... γιατι αν μπω, και δεν μπορω να εγγραφω... σημαινει οτι εχασα ολη την χρονια τσαμπα! 
> 
> Ποπο καρα-αγχωθηκα τωρα


Ηρεμησε φιλε!απολυτηριο ποσο εχεις?

----------


## soiled

15 γ.μ.ο εβγαλα. Εχω και lower, κανω τιποτα?

EDIT: Υπαρχει περιπτωση να με βαλουν στην σχολη αφου δεν τους εχω παει τα χαρτια? Γιατι θα ειναι βλακεια να χασω τοσες αλλες σχολες που ειχα δηλωση και μπορουσα να περασω  :Sad:

----------


## Pavliaris

> 15 γ.μ.ο εβγαλα. Εχω και lower, κανω τιποτα?
> 
> EDIT: Υπαρχει περιπτωση να με βαλουν στην σχολη αφου δεν τους εχω παει τα χαρτια? Γιατι θα ειναι βλακεια να χασω τοσες αλλες σχολες που ειχα δηλωση και μπορουσα να περασω


koita na deis file me to apolutirio sou sugoura mpeneis se kapoia sxoli AEN apla den xerw an mpeneis aspropurgo gt ekei pane oloi me meso...

----------


## marios.sp

> 15 γ.μ.ο εβγαλα. Εχω και lower, κανω τιποτα?



Θα πας στον Πειραια στην οδο *2ας Μεραρχιας* στον *8ο οροφο* εχοντας μαζι σου

1)*2 φωτογραφιες*
2)*Ακτινογραφια θωρακος με ιατρικη γνωματευση η οποια θα εχει μια φωτογραφια σου και μια σφραγιδα απο το νοσοκομειο
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ!!!!
*3)*Διπλοτυπο εισπραξης δημοσιου ταμειου που κοστιζει 31,17 ευρω και το βρισκεις στην εφορια!!
*4)*Tην ταυτοτητα σου
*
Οταν τα δωσεις αυτα θα σου δωσουν ενα παραπεμτικο και θα σου πουνε να πας στην *Γρηγοριου Λαμπρακη 150* στο Πασαλιμανι.Οταν φτασεις μεσα θα εχεις μαζι σου τα εξης
1)*Ακτινογραφια θωρακος με ιατρικη γνωματευση η οποια θα εχει μια φωτογραφια σου και μια σφραγιδα απο το νοσοκομειο**.ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ!!!!*
2)*Φωτοτυπια της ταυτοτητας
3)Φωτοτυπια της γνωματευσης της ακτινογραφιας
4)2 φωτογραφιες
5)Ταυτοτητα*

Αφου τους δωσεις αυτα τα χαρτια θα σου πουνε να περιμενεις..
Μετα απο λιγη ωρα θα σε περασουν απο παθολογο και οφθαλμιατρο!και θα πας μετα απο 4 μερες στην* 2ας μεραρχιας* και θα παρεις ενα χαρτι οτι εισαι οκ!!!
*
ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ-->>>ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ!!!ΟΧΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ!!!Οποτε αν ειναι να πας καλο θα ειναι να πας ειτε Τριτη η Παρασκευη*!!

Αφου παρεις το χαρτι οτι εισαι οκ θα πας στην σχολη ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ(Αν καποια αλλη ειναι πιο κοντα πηγαινε στην πιο κοντινη)
εχωντας μαζι σου

1)*Την γνωματευση των γιατρων που θα λεει οτι εισαι οκ!!*
2)*Το απολυτηριο*
3)*Αν εχεις lower θα πρεπει να πας φωτοτυπια επικυρωμενη!*(ισχυει μονο για αυτους που μπαινουν με απολυτηριο)

Αυτα!!και θα συμπληρωσεις μια αιτηση και τελος!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> koita na deis file me to apolutirio sou sugoura mpeneis se kapoia sxoli AEN apla den xerw an mpeneis aspropurgo gt ekei pane oloi me meso...



Οχι και ολοι!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Οχι και ολοι!!!


otan lew oloi enow oti apo tous 55 tis tritis genikis katigorias me apolutirio pou tha paroun oi 55 tha einai me meso!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Αφου τους δωσεις αυτα τα χαρτια θα σου πουνε να περιμενεις..
> Μετα απο λιγη ωρα θα σε περασουν απο παθολογο και οφθαλμιατρο!και θα πας μετα απο 4 μερες στην* 2ας μεραρχιας* και θα παρεις ενα χαρτι οτι εισαι οκ!!!


egw to pira tin idia mera to xarti apo oti ematha to perneis analoga me poso kosmo exoun...

----------


## marios.sp

Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα και να σε βοηθησα!!

----------


## marios.sp

> otan lew oloi enow oti apo tous 55 tis tritis genikis katigorias me apolutirio pou tha paroun oi 55 tha einai me meso!


Α ναι οκ αυτο μπορει να γινεται οντως!!

----------


## marios.sp

> egw to pira tin idia mera to xarti apo oti ematha to perneis analoga me poso kosmo exoun...


Α οκ τοτε!!!γιατι οταν ειχα παει εγω ειχε 60-70 ατομα ασε!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Α οκ τοτε!!!γιατι οταν ειχα παει εγω ειχε 60-70 ατομα ασε!!


 oooo prepei na perimenes poluuuuuuuu wra!!!!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> oooo prepei na perimenes poluuuuuuuu wra!!!!!!!


Καλα ασε!η πλακα ηταν που πηγα παρασκευη περιμενα απο 11.30 μεχρι 3..παω να περασω οφθαλμιατρο και μου λεει ελα την τριτη για επανεξεταση...
και ξαναπαω τριτη και περιμενα απο 11.30 μεχρι 4 και τελικα περασα!!

----------


## soiled

> ...


Ευχαριστω φιλε, εκανα copy το post σου γιατι απ'οτι φενεται ηταν πληρης! Ξανα ευχαριστω.

Με την ερωτηση που εκανα ξερεις τιποτα? Δηλαδη αφου δεν προκειται να με δεχτουν στις ΑΕΝ μεσω πανελληνιων... γινεται ομως να εισαχθω? 

Δηλαδη: Εχω δηλωση χ σχολες και παιρναω στις χ/2. Μεσα στις χ/2 ειναι και οι ΑΕΝ. Και επειδη την ειχα βαλει σε υψηλο priority περναγα σιγουρα εκει. Αφου ομως δεν εχω κανει τα χαρτια/εγγραφη πιο πριν, γινεται να εισαχθω εκει? Γιατι αν γινει αυτο τοτε πανε χαμενες ολες οι αλλες σχολες που περναγα.

----------


## marios.sp

> Ευχαριστω φιλε, εκανα copy το post σου γιατι απ'οτι φενεται ηταν πληρης! Ξανα ευχαριστω.
> 
> Με την ερωτηση που εκανα ξερεις τιποτα? Δηλαδη αφου δεν προκειται να με δεχτουν στις ΑΕΝ μεσω πανελληνιων... γινεται ομως να εισαχθω? 
> 
> Δηλαδη: Εχω δηλωση χ σχολες και παιρναω στις χ/2. Μεσα στις χ/2 ειναι και οι ΑΕΝ. Και επειδη την ειχα βαλει σε υψηλο priority περναγα σιγουρα εκει. Αφου ομως δεν εχω κανει τα χαρτια/εγγραφη πιο πριν, γινεται να εισαχθω εκει? Γιατι αν γινει αυτο τοτε πανε χαμενες ολες οι αλλες σχολες που περναγα.


Δεν γινεται να περασεις μεσω πανελληνιων!θα μπεις στην 2η σχολη που εχεις δηλωσει αν πιανεις τα μορια!δηλαδη πχ αν εχεις δηλωσει 1η επιλογη ΑΕΝ και 2η Μηχανολογια και πιανεις τα μορια της μηχανολογιας θα πας μηχανολογια!!

----------


## soiled

Α οκ... εγιναν παλι ολα ροδινα ξαφνικα!  :Smile: 

ΥΓ: Που ηξερες οτι ειχα δηλωση 2η μηχανολογια? oO :P

----------


## haytek

Δεν κατάλαβα καλά με μπερδέψατε...
εγώ δήλωσα στο μηχανογραφικό πρώτα ΑΕΝ και μετά ηλεκτρονικών...
σίγουρα αεν θα πιάσω γιατι έχει πιο χαμηλή βάση από ηλεκτρονικών..
όμως αν θέλω να πάω ηλεκτρονικών τελικά, μπορώ να πάω ή όχι ?

δηλαδή έχεις το περιθωριο να επιλέξεις σε ποια σχολή θα πας άσχετα με ποια σχολή πιάνεις πρώτη?

----------


## soiled

Οχι, θα πας στην 1η που πιανεις. Αφου εχεις δηλωση 1η την ΑΕΝ, και την πιανεις κιολας θα περασεις εκει. (Αν εχεις κανει αυτα... που δεν εκανα εγω, με την αιτηση κλπ δλδ.)

----------


## marios.sp

> Α οκ... εγιναν παλι ολα ροδινα ξαφνικα! 
> 
> ΥΓ: Που ηξερες οτι ειχα δηλωση 2η μηχανολογια? oO :P


Χαχαχα ε επειδη ειναι κοντα τα μορια με την Αεν το ειπα!!! :Razz: χαχαχα!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Δεν κατάλαβα καλά με μπερδέψατε...
> εγώ δήλωσα στο μηχανογραφικό πρώτα ΑΕΝ και μετά ηλεκτρονικών...
> σίγουρα αεν θα πιάσω γιατι έχει πιο χαμηλή βάση από ηλεκτρονικών..
> όμως αν θέλω να πάω ηλεκτρονικών τελικά, μπορώ να πάω ή όχι ?
> 
> δηλαδή έχεις το περιθωριο να επιλέξεις σε ποια σχολή θα πας άσχετα με ποια σχολή πιάνεις πρώτη?


Kai na pianeis tin AEN san moria ean den exeis kaneis ta xartia sou gia na peraseis giatrous (exei lixei i dioria) den pas AEN pas stin epomeni epilogi sou!

----------


## Pavliaris

.......................

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> Δεν κατάλαβα καλά με μπερδέψατε...
> εγώ δήλωσα στο μηχανογραφικό πρώτα ΑΕΝ και μετά ηλεκτρονικών...
> σίγουρα αεν θα πιάσω γιατι έχει πιο χαμηλή βάση από ηλεκτρονικών..
> όμως αν θέλω να πάω ηλεκτρονικών τελικά, μπορώ να πάω ή όχι ?
> 
> δηλαδή έχεις το περιθωριο να επιλέξεις σε ποια σχολή θα πας άσχετα με ποια σχολή πιάνεις πρώτη?


to exeis skeftei  kala gia na mpeis se yti ti sxoli?

----------


## haytek

ta exw kanei ta xartia mou edw kai 1 mina peripu....

nai to exw skeftei file mou oso den paei allo
ypo8etika rwtisa gia na kserw ti paizi

----------


## DiMa_GR

paidia kati .. 8elw boh8eia opwsdhpote .. phga smR gia ths e3etaseis kai exw muopia 3.5 k astugmatismo 1.0 .. prepei na kanw leizer ??
gt stn prokurh3h leei ta oria ein 4/10 - 4/10 h 5/10 - 3/10 gia autous "xwris gualia" .. plz mia grhgorh apanthsh .. apo kapoion pou 3erei sigoura ..  :Sad:

----------


## Pavliaris

> paidia kati .. 8elw boh8eia opwsdhpote .. phga smR gia ths e3etaseis kai exw muopia 3.5 k astugmatismo 1.0 .. prepei na kanw leizer ??
> gt stn prokurh3h leei ta oria ein 4/10 - 4/10 h 5/10 - 3/10 gia autous "xwris gualia" .. plz mia grhgorh apanthsh .. apo kapoion pou 3erei sigoura ..


File koita na deis auto den mporeis na to xereis sugoura tha to matheis otan pareis to xarti an eisai ok... Enan filo mou ton stilane gia leizer! Alla koita na deis enan allon ton perasane apla tou eipane mono gia mixanikos den mporei na xerei kaneis sugoura apo twra einai stin krisi tou giatrou!!!

----------


## DiMa_GR

> File koita na deis auto den mporeis na to xereis sugoura tha to matheis otan pareis to xarti an eisai ok... Enan filo mou ton stilane gia leizer! Alla koita na deis enan allon ton perasane apla tou eipane mono gia mixanikos den mporei na xerei kaneis sugoura apo twra einai stin krisi tou giatrou!!!



tnx file ... ktlba ti paizei ! :@
o giatros 8elei na faei .. :P

----------


## marios.sp

> paidia kati .. 8elw boh8eia opwsdhpote .. phga smR gia ths e3etaseis kai exw muopia 3.5 k astugmatismo 1.0 .. prepei na kanw leizer ??
> gt stn prokurh3h leei ta oria ein 4/10 - 4/10 h 5/10 - 3/10 gia autous "xwris gualia" .. plz mia grhgorh apanthsh .. apo kapoion pou 3erei sigoura ..


Φιλε για πλοιαρχος με 3.5 μοιοποια δεν παιζει να σε παρουν!!τωρα για μηχανικων δεν μπορεις να ξερεις!αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να πας σε εναν οφθαλμιατρο και να του πεις βαλε με να δω αυτα που λεει η προκυρηξη...αν τα βλεπεις εχει καλως..αν οχι θα χρειαστεις λειζερ!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> tnx file ... ktlba ti paizei ! :@
> o giatros 8elei na faei .. :P


 akrivos!!! o filos to leizer to ekane se auton ton giatro tou edwse tilefona kai tettoia...

----------


## Pavliaris

Marie ti ginete ti kaneis??? exeis teliwsei esu me etiseis kai tetoia?

----------


## marios.sp

> Marie ti ginete ti kaneis??? exeis teliwsei esu me etiseis kai tetoia?


Ναι ολα μια χαρα!!!εκανα και την αιτηση!εκανα και μηχανογραφικο!Περιμενουμε τωρα οπως ολοι τα αποτελεσματα τελη αυγουστου!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Ναι ολα μια χαρα!!!εκανα και την αιτηση!εκανα και βιογραφικο!Περιμενουμε τωρα οπως ολοι τα αποτελεσματα τελη αυγουστου!


kai egw mia apo ta idia mono pou egw 15 semptemvriou tha parw ta apotelesmata gt paw me to apolutirio... Ante makari na mpoume kai na exoume kala taxidia na ginoume nautikoi me @@!!! kai esu spropurgo den thes?

----------


## marios.sp

> kai egw mia apo ta idia mono pou egw 15 semptemvriou tha parw ta apotelesmata gt paw me to apolutirio... Ante makari na mpoume kai na exoume kala taxidia na ginoume nautikoi me @@!!! kai esu spropurgo den thes?


Ναι ασπροπυργο!ελπιζω να μπω ασπροπυργο!δεν πρεπει να ειναι και παρα πολλοι με πανελληνιες απο ενιαιο!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Ναι ασπροπυργο!ελπιζω να μπω ασπροπυργο!δεν πρεπει να ειναι και παρα πολλοι με πανελληνιες απο ενιαιο!


malon den tha einai poloi gt den to protimoun kai poloi to epagelma.....

----------


## marios.sp

> malon den tha einai poloi gt den to protimoun kai poloi to epagelma.....


Ναι!!οι πιο πολλοι μπαινουν με απολυτηριο η απο επαλ!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Ναι!!οι πιο πολλοι μπαινουν με απολυτηριο η απο επαλ!


nai kai pali apo oti exw mathei oi poio polu to kanoun apla gia na kanoun kati kai telika meta to prwto taxidi tin kanoun!!! kai egw me apolutirio paw alla to ekana sunidita. einai krima omws autoi pou mpenoun gia na kanoun apla kati kai afinoun pedia apexw ta opoia pragmatika to theloun!!!

----------


## perlasmeister

> nai kai pali apo oti exw mathei oi poio polu to kanoun apla gia na kanoun kati kai telika meta to prwto taxidi tin kanoun!!! kai egw me apolutirio paw alla to ekana sunidita. einai krima omws autoi pou mpenoun gia na kanoun apla kati kai afinoun pedia apexw ta opoia pragmatika to theloun!!!


pious afinoun ekso re paidia kathe xrono yparxei elleipsi ti mas lete tora

----------


## φανούλα

> Ναι ολα μια χαρα!!!εκανα και την αιτηση!εκανα και βιογραφικο!Περιμενουμε τωρα οπως ολοι τα αποτελεσματα τελη αυγουστου!


Βιογραφικό??? Ίντα λες βρε άνθρωπε?! Κι εμείς μόνο στο μηχανογραφικό μείναμε τα καημένα! Χεχεχε, σε πειράζω βέβαια!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> pious afinoun ekso re paidia kathe xrono yparxei elleipsi ti mas lete tora


 ne alla egw ematha oti stin sxoli tou aspropurgou xononte oloi oi vismaties kai argoter ta paratne enw pedia pou to axizoun me to apolutirio tous den mpenoun!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Νομίζω πως υπερβάλεις λίγο φίλε... Κάθε χρόνο κοιτάνε να βάλουν μέσα ακόμα κι αυτούς που δεν έφτασαν τη βάση της σχολής μπας και τη γεμίσουν κι όχι επειδή είχαν βύσμα!! Ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο και ο χρόνος που θα μπούμε στη σχολή δεν αργεί :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## perlasmeister

> Νομίζω πως υπερβάλεις λίγο φίλε... Κάθε χρόνο κοιτάνε να βάλουν μέσα ακόμα κι αυτούς που δεν έφτασαν τη βάση της σχολής μπας και τη γεμίσουν κι όχι επειδή είχαν βύσμα!! Ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο και ο χρόνος που θα μπούμε στη σχολή δεν αργεί!!!


syfnono mazi sou fanoula i aen den proselkiei pollous spoudastes an koitaksete ta proigoumena xronia panta ypirxe ellipsi se oles tis aen tora den katalavaino giati exei dimiourgithei etsi ena periergo klima gia ton aspropyrgo

----------


## marios.sp

> Βιογραφικό??? Ίντα λες βρε άνθρωπε?! Κι εμείς μόνο στο μηχανογραφικό μείναμε τα καημένα! Χεχεχε, σε πειράζω βέβαια!!!


Χαχαχαχα!!γραψε λαθος!! :Razz:

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Φιλε για πλοιαρχος με 3.5 μοιοποια δεν παιζει να σε παρουν!!τωρα για μηχανικων δεν μπορεις να ξερεις!αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να πας σε εναν οφθαλμιατρο και να του πεις βαλε με να δω αυτα που λεει η προκυρηξη...αν τα βλεπεις εχει καλως..αν οχι θα χρειαστεις λειζερ!!!



ti ennoeis " βαλε με να δω αυτα που λεει η προκυρηξη." ???  :Confused: 
plz help .. !

----------


## φανούλα

> ti ennoeis " βαλε με να δω αυτα που λεει η προκυρηξη." ??? 
> plz help .. !


 Φίλε πρέπει να διαβάσεις την προκύρηξη για να καταλάβεις που πρέπει να πας ή να διαβάσεις το θέμα εδώ πέρα που έχουμε 1000οπει που πρέπει να πάτε οι Αθηναίοι για να περάσετε γιατρούς και να κάνετε τα χαρτιά σας!! Στον οφθαλμίατρο που λέει η προκύρηξη ξέρει τι να σε βάλει να δεις και εννοείται πως είσαι πάνω από τα όρια και αν θες να μπεις στη σχολή πρέπει να κανονήσεις μέσα στο καλοκαίρι να κάνεις ένα λέιζερ..

----------


## marios.sp

> ti ennoeis " βαλε με να δω αυτα που λεει η προκυρηξη." ??? 
> plz help .. !


Φιλε μου θελω να πω οτι μπορεις να πας σε οποιονδηποτε οφθαλμιατρο και να του δηξεις αυτα που λεει η προκυρηξη,δηλαδη να σε βαλει να δεις τα 4/10 τα 7/10...αν σου πει ο οφθαλμιατρος οτι δεν εισαι οκ(το πιο πιθανον αφου εχεις 3.5 μοιοποια!!)κανε λειζερ!

----------


## newsman

παιδιά επανέρχομαι και εγώ απο την μαυγευτική Κρήτη!Εγώ για όσους με θυμούντε πηγαίνω με το απολυτήριο μου.Έχω ετοιμάσει όλα τα δικαιολογιτικά έχω περάσει υγειονομικές και πρέπει να πάω στην σχολή και να παραδώσω την αιτησή μου.Επειδή επείγομαι όμως θα ήθελα να περάσω απο την σχολή αρχές αυγούστου που επιστρέφω στην Αθήνα.Η απορία μου είναι η εξής,θα είναι ανοιχτή η γραμματεία τώρα τον αύγουστο?

----------


## marios.sp

> παιδιά επανέρχομαι και εγώ απο την μαυγευτική Κρήτη!Εγώ για όσους με θυμούντε πηγαίνω με το απολυτήριο μου.Έχω ετοιμάσει όλα τα δικαιολογιτικά έχω περάσει υγειονομικές και πρέπει να πάω στην σχολή και να παραδώσω την αιτησή μου.Επειδή επείγομαι όμως θα ήθελα να περάσω απο την σχολή αρχές αυγούστου που επιστρέφω στην Αθήνα.Η απορία μου είναι η εξής,θα είναι ανοιχτή η γραμματεία τώρα τον αύγουστο?


Φιλε νομιζω πως θα ειναι κλειστη!!αν θες ομως παρε ενα τηλεφωνο στον Ασπροπυργο και ρωτα!το τηλεφωνο ειναι 2105575986...
Παντως πιστευω οτι προλαβαινεις και τον Σεπτεμβριο!Η σχολη ανοιγει λογικα 1 Σεπτεμβριου και εχεις 10 μερες αφου η προθεσμεια ειναι μεχρι 10 Σεπτεμβριου. :Smile:

----------


## Pavliaris

> 1000οπει που πρέπει να πάτε οι Αθηναίοι για να περάσετε γιατρούς και να κάνετε τα χαρτιά σας!! Στον οφθαλμίατρο που


 

xaxa fanoula gt mas les Athineous... :Smile:  Esu apo pou eisai?

----------


## marios.sp

> xaxa fanoula gt mas les Athineous... Esu apo pou eisai?


Απο την Τηνο!! :Razz:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Απο την Τηνο!!


 aaa malista :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Απο την Τηνο!!


 Παιδιά ότι πληροφορία ζητάτε καλέστε 11 8 80 και ζητήστε το Μάριο:mrgreen:!!! Θα σας απαντήσει σε όλες τις απορίες σας :Very Happy: !!! 
(Πάλι καλά να λέμε που σ' έχουμε κι εσένα εδώ Μάριε γιατί όλοι οι υπόλοιποι του θέματος έχουμε διασκορπιστεί! Να 'σαι καλά και καλά να περνάτε όλοι σας!!!)

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδιά ότι πληροφορία ζητάτε καλέστε 11 8 80 και ζητήστε το Μάριο:mrgreen:!!! Θα σας απαντήσει σε όλες τις απορίες σας!!! 
> (Πάλι καλά να λέμε που σ' έχουμε κι εσένα εδώ Μάριε γιατί όλοι οι υπόλοιποι του θέματος έχουμε διασκορπιστεί! Να 'σαι καλά και καλά να περνάτε όλοι σας!!!)


Χαχαχα!!ενταξει σιγα και εγω μια ματια ριχνω αν υπαρχουν αποριες απο κανεναν και απανταω... :Razz: 
Περιμενω να μπω στην σχολη να μαθω καινουργια πραγματα ετσι ωστε να μπορω να συμμετεχω και στα υπολοιπα τοπικ του nautilia..γιατι τωρα δεν καταλαβαινω σχεδον τιποτα!! :Razz:

----------


## perlasmeister

> Χαχαχα!!ενταξει σιγα και εγω μια ματια ριχνω αν υπαρχουν αποριες απο κανεναν και απανταω...
> Περιμενω να μπω στην σχολη να μαθω καινουργια πραγματα ετσι ωστε να μπορω να συμμετεχω και στα υπολοιπα τοπικ του nautilia..γιατι τωρα δεν καταλαβαινω σχεδον τιποτα!!


σιγα σιγα θα τα μαθεις,σαμπως εδω εμεις ξερουμε περισσοτερα? :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## marios.sp

> σιγα σιγα θα τα μαθεις,σαμπως εδω εμεις ξερουμε περισσοτερα?


Ε ολοι ξερουμε απο κατι!!αντε με το καλο να μπουμε ολοι και να συνεχισουμε φυσικα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## perlasmeister

> Ε ολοι ξερουμε απο κατι!!αντε με το καλο να μπουμε ολοι και να συνεχισουμε φυσικα!!!


ετσι ετσι :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Χαχαχα!!ενταξει σιγα και εγω μια ματια ριχνω αν υπαρχουν αποριες απο κανεναν και απανταω...
> Περιμενω να μπω στην σχολη να μαθω καινουργια πραγματα ετσι ωστε να μπορω να συμμετεχω και στα υπολοιπα τοπικ του nautilia..γιατι τωρα δεν καταλαβαινω σχεδον τιποτα!!


sumfwnw marie ante na mpoume gt diavazw kati periergous orous kai akouw gia kati limania kai alla diafora kai den katalavenw tipota!!! ANTE NA MPOYME KAI META ME TO KALO NA MPARKAROUME!!! (uparxei periptwsi na argisoun na anoixoun fetos oles oi sxoles logo tis gripis)

----------


## marios.sp

> (uparxei periptwsi na argisoun na anoixoun fetos oles oi sxoles logo tis gripis)


Λες???Ελπιζω να μην γινει κατι τετοιο!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Λες???Ελπιζω να μην γινει κατι τετοιο!!!


asta na pane oute egw thelw na ginei kati tetoio alla stis eidiseis dixane to programa apo yo upourgeio ugeias kai legane oti an den exei vgei to emvolio kai sunexizete i exaplosi den tha anixei tpt!!!! ama imouna sto gumnasio i sto lukeio tha elega makari ala twra den thelw , thelw na mpw na mathw osa perisotera mporw kai na MPARKARW!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> asta na pane oute egw thelw na ginei kati tetoio alla stis eidiseis dixane to programa apo yo upourgeio ugeias kai legane oti an den exei vgei to emvolio kai sunexizete i exaplosi den tha anixei tpt!!!! ama imouna sto gumnasio i sto lukeio tha elega makari ala twra den thelw , thelw na mpw na mathw osa perisotera mporw kai na MPARKARW!!!!


Και εγω το ιδιο Pavliari...ελπιζω να κανουν κατι και να βρουν ετσι ωστε να μην χρειαστει να καθυστερησουν το ανοιγμα της σχολης!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Και εγω το ιδιο Pavliari...ελπιζω να κανουν κατι και να βρουν ετσι ωστε να μην χρειαστει να καθυστερησουν το ανοιγμα της σχολης!


mipws exeis kana filo pandimiologo na ton valoume na vgalei to emvolio... :Razz:  (to pavliaris vgenei apo to pavlos apla gia na to xereis :Wink: )

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> ta exw kanei ta xartia mou edw kai 1 mina peripu....
> 
> nai to exw skeftei file mou oso den paei allo
> ypo8etika rwtisa gia na kserw ti paizi


eimai gynaika edw k tria xronia pou eimai stin sxoli k exw kanei k ta dyo mou ekpedeutika taxidia exw viosei tin xeiroteri symperifora. esy eisai agori logika den 8a exeis tetoia antimatwpisi alla skepsou to kala prin mpeis stin sxoli.

----------


## Pavliaris

> eimai gynaika edw k tria xronia pou eimai stin sxoli k exw kanei k ta dyo mou ekpedeutika taxidia exw viosei tin xeiroteri symperifora. esy eisai agori logika den 8a exeis tetoia antimatwpisi alla skepsou to kala prin mpeis stin sxoli.


se gazadika i se postalia isouna?

----------


## Pavliaris

koitaxte na deite pistevw oti den mporoume na krinoume apo kapoia memonomena peristatika gt kai egw exw alous 4 gnwstous pou mou lene oti einai apsoga kapoios allos mporei na exei exisou allous 4 kai na tou lene oti einai xalia!!! oles oi douleies tous exoun tis kales kai tis kakes meres , tis eukoles meres kai tis duskoles meres... exartate kai pou tha peseis mporei tin mia na eisai me to kalutero plirwma kai tin alli na min pigeneis sxedon olo to plirwma!!! Alla pistevw oti an pragmatika to agapas auto pou thes na kaneis oti kai an einai pistevw oti antexeis ,an den to agapas tha vasisteis se mia kaki sumperifora gia na vreis tin aformi na fugeis ws diakiologia. 

Apo tin alli auti einai apopsi mou an diafonite akouw.....

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> se gazadika i se postalia isouna?


  katrxin to plirwma kanei to karavi mporei na peseis stous kalyterous alla kai stous xeiroterous. tin douleia tin agapaw toso poly pou den 8a me ptwisei tipota gia na stamatisw. to prwto mou taxidi imoun stin kristen opou k eixa xalia plirwma to deytero taxidi imoun stin aktoploia opou k 8a synexisw

----------


## Pavliaris

> katrxin to plirwma kanei to karavi mporei na peseis stous kalyterous alla kai stous xeiroterous. tin douleia tin agapaw toso poly pou den 8a me ptwisei tipota gia na stamatisw. to prwto mou taxidi imoun stin kristen opou k eixa xalia plirwma to deytero taxidi imoun stin aktoploia opou k 8a synexisw


to an agapas tin douleia den pigene gia sena to eipa gia na to akousw prwta egw kai meta oloi oi alloi...

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> to an agapas tin douleia den pigene gia sena to eipa gia na to akousw prwta egw kai meta oloi oi alloi...


giati den pigene epeidi eimai ginaika? se pliroforo stin aktoploia pou imoun eixa mia gynaika an8ypoploiarxo k 2 ypolploiarxous to 60% tis gefyras itan gynaikes

----------


## Pavliaris

> giati den pigene epeidi eimai ginaika? se pliroforo stin aktoploia pou imoun eixa mia gynaika an8ypoploiarxo k 2 ypolploiarxous to 60% tis gefyras itan gynaikes


oxi pali lathos katalaves enow oti den pigene amesa se sena oti eipa pliroforiaka tin apopsi mou, den exw kanena provlima me tis gunaikes isa isa pou panw stin lamarina vlepeis kai kati omorfo!!!

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> oxi pali lathos katalaves enow oti den pigene amesa se sena oti eipa pliroforiaka tin apopsi mou, den exw kanena provlima me tis gunaikes isa isa pou panw stin lamarina vlepeis kai kati omorfo!!!


ayto to omorfo kapoioi den to sevontai imoun se karavi me 22 atoma plirwma k imastan mono 5 atoma ellines eixa apesia symperifora

----------


## Pavliaris

> ayto to omorfo kapoioi den to sevontai imoun se karavi me 22 atoma plirwma k imastan mono 5 atoma ellines eixa apesia symperifora


einai auto pou legame prin se ti plirwma tha peseis... sou euxome ta epomena taxidia sou na einai kalutera :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

Αυτά καλή μου ευτυχώς πέρασαν και σου εύχομαι καλή σταδιοδρομία στην ακτοπλοΐα μας!!!

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> einai auto pou legame prin se ti plirwma tha peseis... sou euxome ta epomena taxidia sou na einai kalutera


makari! giati sto telos 8a arxisw na misw tous andres

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> Αυτά καλή μου ευτυχώς πέρασαν και σου εύχομαι καλή σταδιοδρομία στην ακτοπλοΐα μας!!!


  eyxaristw poly!

----------


## Pavliaris

> makari! giati sto telos 8a arxisw na misw tous andres


 mpa ta les epidi den exeis gnorisei emena meta apo mena tha eisai trelameni mazi mas,.... :Wink: (plakitsa)

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> mpa ta les epidi den exeis gnorisei emena meta apo mena tha eisai trelameni mazi mas,....(plakitsa)


xaxaxa!!!!! eisai mesa se karavi?

----------


## Pavliaris

> xaxaxa!!!!! eisai mesa se karavi?


 oxi twra paw AEN....

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> oxi twra paw AEN....


se poia AEN eisai?

----------


## Pavliaris

> se poia AEN eisai?


Aspropurgo twra mpenw!

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> Aspropurgo twra mpenw!


ekei einai mia xara ta pragmata imoun sto prwto etos ekei
meta pou mpikan gynaikes se oles tis aen efyga stin 8essaloniki edw eia asta na pane ta pragmata

----------


## Pavliaris

> ekei einai mia xara ta pragmata imoun sto prwto etos ekei
> meta pou mpikan gynaikes se oles tis aen efyga stin 8essaloniki edw eia asta na pane ta pragmata


Kouragio.... :Smile:

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> Kouragio....


ta dyskola teleiwsan enan xeimwnas emeine.

----------


## Pavliaris

> ta dyskola teleiwsan enan xeimwnas emeine.


xerome!!! anupomonw na ftasw kai egw ekei...

----------


## φανούλα

¶ντε με το καλό!! Λοιπόν guys εγώ πάω για ύπνο γιατί δουλεύουμε το πρωί βλέπετε!! Τα λέμε!! Καλή σας νύχτα!!

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> xerome!!! anupomonw na ftasw kai egw ekei...


8a ftaseis arkai na exeis poly ypomoni

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> ¶ντε με το καλό!! Λοιπόν guys εγώ πάω για ύπνο γιατί δουλεύουμε το πρωί βλέπετε!! Τα λέμε!! Καλή σας νύχτα!!


kalinyxta!!!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> 8a ftaseis arkai na exeis poly ypomoni


kalinuxta!!!

----------


## perlasmeister

> Λες???Ελπιζω να μην γινει κατι τετοιο!!!


oloi auto euxomaste gia na min paei piso to eksamino

----------


## marios.sp

> oloi auto euxomaste gia na min paei piso to eksamino


Αν το εξαμηνο παει πισω τι θα γινει??θα αργησουμε να μπαρκαρουμε??αν γινει κατι τετοιο θα κανουμε μονο 3-4 μηνες υπηρεσια!

----------


## perlasmeister

> Αν το εξαμηνο παει πισω τι θα γινει??θα αργησουμε να μπαρκαρουμε??αν γινει κατι τετοιο θα κανουμε μονο 3-4 μηνες υπηρεσια!


akrivos ti tha ginei den ksero giati den gnorizo ti ginete sautes tis periptoseis alla to sigouro einai oti xaneis politimo xrono apo tis spoudes sou kai synepagete kai apo to ptyxio sou

----------


## Pavliaris

> Αν το εξαμηνο παει πισω τι θα γινει??θα αργησουμε να μπαρκαρουμε??αν γινει κατι τετοιο θα κανουμε μονο 3-4 μηνες υπηρεσια!


koita na deis marie den xerw kiolas apla upothetw otan lene 6 mines taxidi enooun 6 mines san na eisai stin sxoli... opote den nomizw na mporeis na peraseis tin xronia me 3-4 mines taxidi... etsi nomizw toulaxiston. 
tha ektimousa kapoios o opoios xerei ti ginete se tetoies periptwseis na mas voithisei!

----------


## marios.sp

> koita na deis marie den xerw kiolas apla upothetw otan lene 6 mines taxidi enooun 6 mines san na eisai stin sxoli... opote den nomizw na mporeis na peraseis tin xronia me 3-4 mines taxidi... etsi nomizw toulaxiston. 
> tha ektimousa kapoios o opoios xerei ti ginete se tetoies periptwseis na mas voithisei!


Oχι παυλο δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις εξαμηνο στο βαπορι για να περασεις την χρονια...απλα θα πρεπει οταν τελειωσεις την σχολη να εχεις κανει τουλαχιστον 12μηνη υπηρεσια σε βαπορι!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Oχι παυλο δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις εξαμηνο στο βαπορι για να περασεις την χρονια...απλα θα πρεπει οταν τελειωσεις την σχολη να εχεις κανει τουλαχιστον 12μηνη υπηρεσια σε βαπορι!


den xerw re file ti na pw pistevw oti den tha ginei kati tetoi... to theorw teleios akreo senario na klisoun oi sxoles , se ligo tha mas apagorepsoun kai to ....... i tha mas valoun na plironoume foro stin toualeta!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> den xerw re file ti na pw pistevw oti den tha ginei kati tetoi... to theorw teleios akreo senario na klisoun oi sxoles , se ligo tha mas apagorepsoun kai to sex... i tha mas valoun na plironoume foro sto katourima!!!


Ενταξει μεχρι τον Οκτωμβριο πιστευω θα εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα!

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

> koita na deis marie den xerw kiolas apla upothetw otan lene 6 mines taxidi enooun 6 mines san na eisai stin sxoli... opote den nomizw na mporeis na peraseis tin xronia me 3-4 mines taxidi... etsi nomizw toulaxiston. 
> tha ektimousa kapoios o opoios xerei ti ginete se tetoies periptwseis na mas voithisei!


prepei sto prwto taxidi na exeis elaxisti ypiresia  4 mines k 18 meres
k sto deytero taxidi na exeis synolo apo ta 2 taxidia 9 mines
ayti ti ypiresia prepei na exeis gia na mporeis na pigaineis sta epomena examina
se symvouleuw ws palaioteri oso perissotero mporeis katse se karavi gia na min xrwstas sto telos mines gia ptyxio prepei 12 mini ypiresia

----------


## Pavliaris

> prepei sto prwto taxidi na exeis elaxisti ypiresia 4 mines k 18 meres
> k sto deytero taxidi na exeis synolo apo ta 2 taxidia 9 mines
> ayti ti ypiresia prepei na exeis gia na mporeis na pigaineis sta epomena examina
> se symvouleuw ws palaioteri oso perissotero mporeis katse se karavi gia na min xrwstas sto telos mines gia ptyxio prepei 12 mini ypiresia


se euxaristw para polu mas katatopises akrivos nase kala!!!

----------


## thanassis sideris

gia sas paidia. den thellw na me pareksigeisete alla osa leei h tileorasi einai malakies gia tis arrwsties ton xoirwn kai tis kotas kai tou alogou kai den shmazeuete. den exoun themata na sizitisoun kai lene gia auta.gia peite mou otan asxoleiontousan me ton efoplisti pou ton apigagan asxoleiontousan me tpt allo?deen exoun thema na suzitisoun kai exoun kanei tin trixa trixia................na pane na gamithoun.......kai pali sugnwmi

----------


## dpse

Symfwnw apolytws!!!

Apo to post sou kai stou theou t' auti.

----------


## Pavliaris

koitaxte na deite sumfonw oti ta kanalia lene xazomares tis poio poles fores alla oxi kai panta!!! Alla otan parousiazoun to sxedio tou upourgeio ugeias se sunergasia me to paideias kai lene oti mporei na argisoun na anoixoun min leme kai oti theloume ola einai pithana mporei kai na min argisoun alla oles einai apopseis kai einai sevastes!!!

kai file thanasi sevasti i apopsi sou alla kalutera tha einai na min xrisoopieis toso asximes ekraseis gt peftei ligo to epipedo tis suzitiseis kai an arxisoume oloi na vrizoume.....tote tha ginei i kouventa axtarmas

----------


## marios.sp

> koitaxte na deite sumfonw oti ta kanalia lene xazomares tis poio poles fores alla oxi kai panta!!! Alla otan parousiazoun to sxedio tou upourgeio ugeias se sunergasia me to paideias kai lene oti mporei na argisoun na anoixoun min leme kai oti theloume ola einai pithana mporei kai na min argisoun alla oles einai apopseis kai einai sevastes!!!
> 
> kai file thanasi sevasti i apopsi sou alla kalutera tha einai na min xrisoopieis toso asximes ekraseis gt peftei ligo to epipedo tis suzitiseis kai an arxisoume oloi na vrizoume.....tote tha ginei i kouventa axtarmas


Συμφωνω με τον Παυλο...σεβαστη η αποψη του καθενος απλα ας την διατυπωνουμε ομορφα!

----------


## marios.sp

> Alla otan parousiazoun to sxedio tou upourgeio ugeias se sunergasia me to *paideias*


Η ΑΕΝ ειναι στο Υπουργειο Ναυτιλιας λες να μην ισχυουν για εμας τα μετρα?? :Razz:

----------


## dpse

Πιθανόν να μην ισχύουν.
Αλλά νομίζω πως δεν θα υπάρξει κανενα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Pavliaris

> Η ΑΕΝ ειναι στο Υπουργειο Ναυτιλιας λες να μην ισχυουν για εμας τα μετρα??


xaxaxaxaaxaxaxa swstos!!!

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

Γεια σας!!!Τελιωσα το λυκειο με 12 απολυτιριο αλλα παννελινιες δεν περασα θα ηθελα να εισαχθω στην σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων ασπροπυργου πως μπορω να επικοινονισω για να μαθω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και για το αν μπορω να εισαχθω...θα εκτιμουσα αν καποιος μου απαντησει ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Γεια σας!!!Τελιωσα το λυκειο με 12 απολυτιριο αλλα παννελινιες δεν περασα θα ηθελα να εισαχθω στην σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων ασπροπυργου πως μπορω να επικοινονισω για να μαθω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και για το αν μπορω να εισαχθω...θα εκτιμουσα αν καποιος μου απαντησει ευχαριστω!!!


Mporeis na mpeis stin sxoli apla prepei na kaneis ta xartia sou kai na peraseis giatrous ean psaxeis ligo to exoume pei para poles fores poio pisw...... http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34506 auti einai i dieuthinsi opou tha vreis tin prokurixi!!!

----------


## dpse

Καλησπέρα!!

Μια ερώτηση η προθεσμία που μπορεί να καταθέσει κανείς τα δικαιολογητικά είναι μέχρι 10/9. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πότε βγαίνουν τα αποτελέσματα??

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Γεια σας!!!Τελιωσα το λυκειο με 12 απολυτιριο αλλα παννελινιες δεν περασα θα ηθελα να εισαχθω στην σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων ασπροπυργου πως μπορω να επικοινονισω για να μαθω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και για το αν μπορω να εισαχθω...θα εκτιμουσα αν καποιος μου απαντησει ευχαριστω!!!


Για να μην ψαχνεις διαβασε τι πρεπει να κανεις..


Λοιπον ακου τι πρεπει να κανεις!
Θα πας στον πειραια στην οδο *2ας Μεραρχιας* στον *8ο οροφο* εχωντας μαζι σου

1)*2 φωτογραφιες*
2)*Ακτινογραφια θωρακος με ιατρικη γνωματευση η οποια θα εχει μια φωτογραφια σου και μια σφραγιδα απο το νοσοκομειο
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ!!!!
*3)*Διπλοτυπο εισπραξης δημοσιου ταμειου που κοστιζει 31,17 ευρω και το βρισκεις στην εφορια!!
*4)*Tην ταυτοτητα σου
*
Οταν τα δωσεις αυτα θα σου δωσουν ενα παραπεμτικο και θα σου πουνε να πας στην *Γρηγοριου Λαμπρακη 150* στο Πασαλιμανι.Οταν φτασεις μεσα θα εχεις μαζι σου τα εξης
1)*Ακτινογραφια θωρακος με ιατρικη γνωματευση η οποια θα εχει μια φωτογραφια σου και μια σφραγιδα απο το νοσοκομειο** ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ!!!!*
2)*Φωτοτυπια της ταυτοτητας
3)Φωτοτυπια της γνωματευσης της ακτινογραφιας
4)2 φωτογραφιες
5)Ταυτοτητα*

Αφου τους δωσεις αυτα τα χαρτια θα σου πουνε να περιμενεις..
Μετα απο λιγη ωρα θα σε περασουν απο παθολογο και οφθαλμιατρο!και θα πας μετα απο 4 μερες(αναλογα τον κοσμο που θα εχει μπορει να σου πουν να πας πιο νωρις) στην* 2ας μεραρχιας* και θα παρεις ενα χαρτι οτι εισαι οκ!!!
*
ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ-->>>ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ!!!ΟΧΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ!!!Οποτε αν ειναι να πας καλο θα ειναι να πας ειτε τριτη η παρασκευη*!!

Αφου παρεις το χαρτι οτι εισαι οκ θα πας στην σχολη ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ(Αν καποια αλλη ειναι πιο κοντα πηγαινε στην πιο κοντινη)
εχωντας μαζι σου

1)*Την γνωματευση των γιατρων που θα λεει οτι εισαι οκ!!*
2)*Το απολυτηριο*
3)*Αν εχεις lower θα πρεπει να πας φωτοτυπια επικυρωμενη!*

Αυτα!!και θα συμπληρωσεις μια αιτηση και τελος!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλησπέρα!!
> 
> Μια ερώτηση η προθεσμία που μπορεί να καταθέσει κανείς τα δικαιολογητικά είναι μέχρι 10/9. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πότε βγαίνουν τα αποτελέσματα??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!!


Φιλε για τις πανελληνιες βγαινουν Αυγουστο...νομιζω πως το αν εχει περασει ο καθενας και σε ποια σχολη βγαινουν τον Σεπτεμβριο,λογικα μετα τις 10 αφου μεχρι τοτε ειναι η προθεσμια για αυτους που πανε με απολυτηριο!

----------


## dpse

Ok Marie s'euxaristw!!!

----------


## ELD

tha ithela na pw pws fetos ekana ta xartia mou alla me to apolutirio logo oti den prolava tin prothesmia me to mixanografiko!opws exete anaferei kai eseis pio panw ontws uparxoun paidia pou ws adieksodo epeleksan to epaggelma tou nautikou xwris na kseroun to epaggelma kai apo tin kali kai apo tin anapodi!tha erwtasthe pws to kserw egw!  :Smile: ! o pateras mou einai anthupoloiarxos se ena gnwsto kotero kai exw zisei tin zwi tou nautikou mesw tou patera mou alla kai pali alliws tha einai na eimai stn thesi tou patera mou  otan prwto theos erthei i stigmi kai parw to ptuxio mou!kserw tis duskolies tou epaggelmatos kai malista ta xartia mou gia tin AEN ta ekana arxika krufa apo ton patera mou kathos fantazeste pws kanenas pateras nautikos den thelei to paidi tou na epileksei to epaggelma tou nautikou gia tous gnwstous eunoitous logous alla telika tou eipa kai meta apo skepsi sumfwnise mazi mou!ta perissotera pou den exoun kamia epafi me to epaggelma apo suggenikis apopsews logiko einai otan mpw stn sxoli na ta vroun duskola alla apo ekei kai pera einai thema to poso pragmatika ithele na mpei stn sxoli i apla mpike gia na parei to ptuxio!elpizw na mn ksefuga apo to thema! kalws sas vrika kai kala na pernate!

----------


## marios.sp

> tha ithela na pw pws fetos ekana ta xartia mou alla me to apolutirio logo oti den prolava tin prothesmia me to mixanografiko!opws exete anaferei kai eseis pio panw ontws uparxoun paidia pou ws adieksodo epeleksan to epaggelma tou nautikou xwris na kseroun to epaggelma kai apo tin kali kai apo tin anapodi!tha erwtasthe pws to kserw egw! ! o pateras mou einai anthupoloiarxos se ena gnwsto kotero kai exw zisei tin zwi tou nautikou mesw tou patera mou alla kai pali alliws tha einai na eimai stn thesi tou patera mou  otan prwto theos erthei i stigmi kai parw to ptuxio mou!kserw tis duskolies tou epaggelmatos kai malista ta xartia mou gia tin AEN ta ekana arxika krufa apo ton patera mou kathos fantazeste pws kanenas pateras nautikos den thelei to paidi tou na epileksei to epaggelma tou nautikou gia tous gnwstous eunoitous logous alla telika tou eipa kai meta apo skepsi sumfwnise mazi mou!ta perissotera pou den exoun kamia epafi me to epaggelma apo suggenikis apopsews logiko einai otan mpw stn sxoli na ta vroun duskola alla apo ekei kai pera einai thema to poso pragmatika ithele na mpei stn sxoli i apla mpike gia na parei to ptuxio!elpizw na mn ksefuga apo to thema! kalws sas vrika kai kala na pernate!


Φιλε συμφωνω με αυτα που λες...βεβαια υπαρχουν και παιδια που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα καποιος συγγενης τους και μπαινουν στην σχολη επειδη τους αρεσει αυτο το επαγγελμα!Βεβαια καλο θα ειναι οποιος θελει πραγματικα να κανει αυτο το επαγγελμα να περνει καποιες αποψεις πρωτα απο ανθρωπους που ειναι ναυτικοι!

----------


## elpida18

Καλησπερα ειμαι καινουργια στο σιτε  
επειδη κι εγω ενδιαφερομαι για τις σχολες εμποροπλοιαρχων θελω να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις
1)σε σχεση με τα ταξιδια για τις γυναικες ειναι υποχρεωτικη η 12 ασκηση πανω σε βαπορι
και δευτερον τα ταξιδια που πραγματοποιουνται σε ποιες περιοχες???
και κατι τελευταιο υπαρχουν ατομα π μπορουν να μπουν μονο με απολυτηριο λυκειου??

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλησπερα ειμαι καινουργια στο σιτε  
> επειδη κι εγω ενδιαφερομαι για τις σχολες εμποροπλοιαρχων θελω να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις
> 1)σε σχεση με τα ταξιδια για τις γυναικες ειναι υποχρεωτικη η 12 ασκηση πανω σε βαπορι
> και δευτερον τα ταξιδια που πραγματοποιουνται σε ποιες περιοχες???
> και κατι τελευταιο υπαρχουν ατομα π μπορουν να μπουν μονο με απολυτηριο λυκειου??



Ελπιδα καλως ηρθες στο σιτε!Σχετικα με τις ερωτησεις,

1)Ναι η 12μηνη υπηρεσια ειναι υποχρεωτικη για ολους!Αγορια και κοριτσια.
2)Αναλογα με την εταιρια που θα εισαι και τα βαπορια που εχει εξαρταται σε ποιες χωρες θα ειναι τα ταξιδια
3)Ναι μπορεις να μπεις με απολυτηριο

----------


## elpida18

ευχαριστω πολυ μαριε...απλα εχω μια γνωστη π ειναι πλεον στην συνταξη και εκανε μονο το ενα ταξιδι απο τα δυο...κι επειδη ενδιαφερομαι να μπω ηθελα να μαθω αν ισχυει προλαβαινω να κανω τα δικαιολογητικα πως το βλεπεις? θα παω αυριο στο λιμενικο για να μ πουν πως να ενεργησω...και κατι ακομα τα χαρτια που χρειαζομαι ειναι και αυτα π ειπες στον γιαννη κος...εγω ενδιαφερομαι για την σχολη της μηχανιωνας...

----------


## marios.sp

> ευχαριστω πολυ μαριε...απλα εχω μια γνωστη π ειναι πλεον στην συνταξη και εκανε μονο το ενα ταξιδι απο τα δυο...κι επειδη ενδιαφερομαι να μπω ηθελα να μαθω αν ισχυει προλαβαινω να κανω τα δικαιολογητικα πως το βλεπεις? θα παω αυριο στο λιμενικο για να μ πουν πως να ενεργησω...και κατι ακομα τα χαρτια που χρειαζομαι ειναι και αυτα π ειπες στον γιαννη κος...εγω ενδιαφερομαι για την σχολη της μηχανιωνας...


Ναι πιστευω οτι προλαβαινεις..παντως μπορεις να ενημερωθεις και απο εδω για το τι πρεπει να κανεις!

----------


## marios.sp

> Ναι πιστευω οτι προλαβαινεις..παντως μπορεις να ενημερωθεις και απο εδω για το τι πρεπει να κανεις!


Για να μην ψαχνεις διαβασε τι πρεπει να κανεις..


Λοιπον ακου τι πρεπει να κανεις!
Θα πας στον πειραια στην οδο *2ας Μεραρχιας* στον *8ο οροφο* εχωντας μαζι σου

1)*2 φωτογραφιες*
2)*Ακτινογραφια θωρακος με ιατρικη γνωματευση η οποια θα εχει μια φωτογραφια σου και μια σφραγιδα απο το νοσοκομειο
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ!!!!
*3)*Διπλοτυπο εισπραξης δημοσιου ταμειου που κοστιζει 31,17 ευρω και το βρισκεις στην εφορια!!
*4)*Tην ταυτοτητα σου
*
Οταν τα δωσεις αυτα θα σου δωσουν ενα παραπεμτικο και θα σου πουνε να πας στην *Γρηγοριου Λαμπρακη 150* στο Πασαλιμανι.Οταν φτασεις μεσα θα εχεις μαζι σου τα εξης
1)*Ακτινογραφια θωρακος με ιατρικη γνωματευση η οποια θα εχει μια φωτογραφια σου και μια σφραγιδα απο το νοσοκομειο** ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ!!!!*
2)*Φωτοτυπια της ταυτοτητας
3)Φωτοτυπια της γνωματευσης της ακτινογραφιας
4)2 φωτογραφιες
5)Ταυτοτητα*

Αφου τους δωσεις αυτα τα χαρτια θα σου πουνε να περιμενεις..
Μετα απο λιγη ωρα θα σε περασουν απο παθολογο και οφθαλμιατρο!και θα πας μετα απο 4 μερες(αναλογα τον κοσμο που θα εχει μπορει να σου πουν να πας πιο νωρις) στην* 2ας μεραρχιας* και θα παρεις ενα χαρτι οτι εισαι οκ!!!
*
ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ-->>>ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ!!!ΟΧΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ!!!Οποτε αν ειναι να πας καλο θα ειναι να πας ειτε τριτη η παρασκευη*!!

Αφου παρεις το χαρτι οτι εισαι οκ θα πας στην σχολη ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ(Αν καποια αλλη ειναι πιο κοντα πηγαινε στην πιο κοντινη)
εχωντας μαζι σου

1)*Την γνωματευση των γιατρων που θα λεει οτι εισαι οκ!!*
2)*Το απολυτηριο*
3)*Αν εχεις lower θα πρεπει να πας φωτοτυπια επικυρωμενη!*

Αυτα!!και θα συμπληρωσεις μια αιτηση και τελος!!!

----------


## marios.sp

Για οτι απορια εχεις πες μου!

----------


## elpida18

ναι τα εχω διαβασει αυτα εγω ομως ειμαι θεσσαλονικη...οποτε προτεινεις να μην πας καν στο λιμενικο???εσυ εισαι στην σχολη??

----------


## marios.sp

> ναι τα εχω διαβασει αυτα εγω ομως ειμαι θεσσαλονικη...οποτε προτεινεις να μην πας καν στο λιμενικο???εσυ εισαι στην σχολη??


Εγω φετος θα μπω.Αφου εισαι στην Θεσσαλονικη ισχυουν τα ιδια απλα αλλαζουν οι διευθυνσεις που θα πας και η ΑΕΝ.Δηλαδη θα πρεπει να πας στο τοπικο λημεναρχειο και μετα να σου πουν τι θα κανεις!Την αιτηση θα την συμπληρωσεις στην Μηχανιωνα που νομιζω ειναι η πιο κοντινη σχολη στην Θεσσαλονικη!

----------


## elpida18

με κατατοπισες πληρως και σε ευχαριστω με προβληματιζει αυτο π ειπες για τα ταξιδια...δηλαδη οι 12 μηνες με προβληματιζουν κι οχι μονο εμενα...εχω γενικως προβλημα με τα ταξιδια και αφου δεν ξερω π θα με στειλουν για ταξιδι ειναι δυσκολη αποφαση πλεον...αλλα μια π ξερεις πολλα...για λιμενικο ξερεις τπτ αν μπορω να μπω??

----------


## marios.sp

> με κατατοπισες πληρως και σε ευχαριστω με προβληματιζει αυτο π ειπες για τα ταξιδια...δηλαδη οι 12 μηνες με προβληματιζουν κι οχι μονο εμενα...εχω γενικως προβλημα με τα ταξιδια και αφου δεν ξερω π θα με στειλουν για ταξιδι ειναι δυσκολη αποφαση πλεον...αλλα μια π ξερεις πολλα...για λιμενικο ξερεις τπτ αν μπορω να μπω??


Τα ταξιδια ειναι 6μηνα κατα κυριο λογω..μπορεις βεβαια να πας στα ακτοπλοικα δηλαδη αυτα που πανε κρητη,σαντορινη κλπ..
Τωρα για το λημενικο τι να σου πω??απο οτι εχω ακουσει θελει μεσο..

----------


## elpida18

εχω αυτη την επιλογη δηλαδη να μεινω μονο στην ελλαδα για τα ταξιδια???αχ μακαρι να ειναι ετσι γιατι με ενδιαφερει η σχολη

----------


## marios.sp

> εχω αυτη την επιλογη δηλαδη να μεινω μονο στην ελλαδα για τα ταξιδια???αχ μακαρι να ειναι ετσι γιατι με ενδιαφερει η σχολη


Βεβαια εχεις αυτην την επιλογη!και τα κοριτσια συνηθως σε αυτες τις εταιριες πανε...απλα να ξερεις οτι τα περισσοτερα κοριτσια δυσκολευονται να βρουν εταιρια...

----------


## elpida18

> Βεβαια εχεις αυτην την επιλογη!και τα κοριτσια συνηθως σε αυτες τις εταιριες πανε...απλα να ξερεις οτι τα περισσοτερα κοριτσια δυσκολευονται να βρουν εταιρια...


μαλιστα σε ευχαριστω πολυ μαριε για την βοηθεια σ θα παρω τις αποφασεις μ και ελπιζω να παω στην σχολη...να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω

----------


## marios.sp

> μαλιστα σε ευχαριστω πολυ μαριε για την βοηθεια σ θα παρω τις αποφασεις μ και ελπιζω να παω στην σχολη...να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω


Τιποτα ελπιδα..για οποια αλλη απορια εχεις μην διστασεις!

----------


## Pavliaris

Elpida limeniko thelei poluuuuuuu xontro meso gia na mpeis einai asta na pane!!! oloi ekei theloun na pane... pantws an sou aresei i thallasa i emporoploiarxwn einai polu kali epilogi, kai akoma kai sta postalia(ploia tis gramis) exei kala lefta alla arkei na sou aresei i thalasa! 

Υ.Γ. Μαριε εισαι το 11880 του nautilia πες τους να σου κοψουνε μισθο!!! χαχα¨ :Smile:

----------


## marios.sp

> Υ.Γ. Μαριε εισαι το 11880 του nautilia πες τους να σου κοψουνε μισθο!!! χαχα¨


Ε απο Σεπτεμβριο καλυτερα! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: χαχαχα!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Ε απο Σεπτεμβριο καλυτερα!χαχαχα!!


χαχαχαχα!!! Ναι αλλα και αυτο το καλοκαιρι φετος οσο σκεφτομαι να ερθει ο οκτωμβρης να παμε στην σχολη δεν περναει το ατιμο!!!!!!!!!!!

Υ.Γ. μπες msn να τα πουμε ρε...

----------


## marios.sp

> χαχαχαχα!!! Ναι αλλα και αυτο το καλοκαιρι φετος οσο σκεφτομαι να ερθει ο οκτωμβρης να παμε στην σχολη δεν περναει το ατιμο!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. μπες msn να τα πουμε ρε...


Οντως...αντε να περασει ο Αυγουστος και μετα ενας μηνας και θα μπουμε!

----------


## ELD

> Φιλε συμφωνω με αυτα που λες...βεβαια υπαρχουν και παιδια που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα καποιος συγγενης τους και μπαινουν στην σχολη επειδη τους αρεσει αυτο το επαγγελμα!Βεβαια καλο θα ειναι οποιος θελει πραγματικα να κανει αυτο το επαγγελμα να περνει καποιες αποψεις πρωτα απο ανθρωπους που ειναι ναυτικοι!


sumfwnw kai egw apoluta se auta pou grapses file mou!opws to eipes atoma pou den exoun suggeneis nautikous kai tous aresei ontws to epaggelma kai to exoun meraki na asxolithoun me auto kalo tha itan na rwtisoun kapoious filous twn suggenwn tous wste na tous poun to ti pragmatika einai to epaggelma tou nautikou kai tis duskolies alla kai tis kales stigmes tou!gt kapoia paidia xwris vevaia na tous katigorw ennoeitai exoun sto mualo tous to epaggelma tou nautikou eite eisai ploiarxos eite mixanikos san oneiro!panta filika!  :Smile:

----------


## elpida18

καλησπερα παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω η σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων ειναι 
εσωκλειστη???
γτ μεσα στην προκηρυξη αναφερει οτι η σχολη παρεχει διαμονη και φαγητο δωρεαν ειναι υποχρεωτικο για τους σπουδαστες να μενουν στην σχολη ή ειναι επιλογη του καθενος??? αν ξερει καποιος ας μ απαντησει
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## marios.sp

> καλησπερα παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω η σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων ειναι 
> εσωκλειστη???
> γτ μεσα στην προκηρυξη αναφερει οτι η σχολη παρεχει διαμονη και φαγητο δωρεαν ειναι υποχρεωτικο για τους σπουδαστες να μενουν στην σχολη ή ειναι επιλογη του καθενος??? αν ξερει καποιος ας μ απαντησει
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...


Για τις *κοπελες* οι εξης ΑΕΝ(ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ-ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ – ΚΥΜΗΣ – ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΩΝ – ΣΥΡΟΥ –ΥΔΡΑΣ και ΧΙΟΥ)η φοιτηση ειναι υποχρεωτικα εξωτερικη.

Σου παραθετω και το κομματι της προκυρηξης...

Στην ΑΕΝ/ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ η φοίτηση είναι ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ. Σε όλες τις άλλες ΑΕΝ οι σπουδαστές/στριες μπορούν να επιλέξουν εσωτερική ή εξωτερική φοίτηση. 

Στις ΑΕΝ μικτής φοίτησης ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ – ΚΥΜΗΣ – ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΩΝ – ΣΥΡΟΥ –ΥΔΡΑΣ και ΧΙΟΥ, για λόγους ενδιαίτησης, οι *σπουδάστριες* υποχρεωτικά ακολουθούν εξωτερική φοίτηση

----------


## φανούλα

Καλά Μάριε δίνεις ρέστα εδώ πέρα!! Μέχρι του χρόνου σε βλέπω moderator του θέματος :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !! ¶ντε και εις ανώτερα :Razz:  :Razz: !!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Καλά Μάριε δίνεις ρέστα εδώ πέρα!! Μέχρι του χρόνου σε βλέπω moderator του θέματος!! ¶ντε και εις ανώτερα!!


Egw tou eipa pantws na zitisei kanoniki proslipsi me ensima kai mistho!!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Χαχαχα!!! Μη τα λες αυτά και τα δουν οι moderators γιατί θα ζητήσουν και ασφάλεια στο ΝΑΤ στο τέλος και θα μας κυνηγάει ο boss:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλά Μάριε δίνεις ρέστα εδώ πέρα!! Μέχρι του χρόνου σε βλέπω moderator του θέματος!! ¶ντε και εις ανώτερα!!





> Egw tou eipa pantws na zitisei kanoniki proslipsi me ensima kai mistho!!!!!!


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ Φανούλα και Παύλο...χαρά μου να βοηθάω τα άλλα παιδιά που δεν γνωρίζουν κάποια πράγματα!¶ντε και από τον Οκτώβριο ελπίζω να έχω συμμετοχή και σε άλλα θέματα.

----------


## φανούλα

Προς το παρών εγώ έγινα δοκιμάκιιιιι :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Προς το παρών εγώ έγινα δοκιμάκιιιιι!!!!!


Οπα αυτα ειναι!!δοκιμη πλοιαρχος Φανουλα!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Προς το παρών εγώ έγινα δοκιμάκιιιιι!!!!!


Αντε και εις ανώτερα!!!  :Razz:  εγω ακομα τζοβενο μετα τι παει μουτσος???χαχαχα

----------


## φανούλα

Χαχαχαχαχα!!! Όχι ναύτης! Και μην ξεχνιόμαστε στις 28 Αυγούστου επίσημα πλέον όσοι γράψανε καλά πανελλήνιες παίρνετε τον κανονικό τίτλο του δόκιμου!! Οι υπόλοιποι με το απολυτήριο πρέπει να περιμένετε κάπου στο Σεπτέμβρη για τα αποτελέσματά σας :Razz:  :Razz: !!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Χαχαχαχαχα!!! Όχι ναύτης! Και μην ξεχνιόμαστε στις 28 Αυγούστου επίσημα πλέον όσοι γράψανε καλά πανελλήνιες παίρνετε τον κανονικό τίτλο του δόκιμου!! Οι υπόλοιποι με το απολυτήριο πρέπει να περιμένετε κάπου στο Σεπτέμβρη για τα αποτελέσματά σας!!


Εγω δεν θελω ναυτης θελω μουτσος!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## marios.sp

> Χαχαχαχαχα!!! Όχι ναύτης! Και μην ξεχνιόμαστε στις 28 Αυγούστου επίσημα πλέον όσοι γράψανε καλά πανελλήνιες παίρνετε τον κανονικό τίτλο του δόκιμου!! Οι υπόλοιποι με το απολυτήριο πρέπει να περιμένετε κάπου στο Σεπτέμβρη για τα αποτελέσματά σας!!


Ανακοινωθηκε οτι 28 Αυγουστου βγαινουν οι βασεις??

----------


## elpida18

εγω αν ολα πανε καλα και με δεχτουν θα ειμαι στην σχολη μηχανιωνας της θεσσαλονικης οποτε ενταξει εχω την επιλογη να διαλεξω αν θα ειναι εσωτερικη η εξωτερικη ευχαριστω μαριε εισαι φανταστικος πληροφοριοδοτης να σαι καλα

----------


## marios.sp

> εγω αν ολα πανε καλα και με δεχτουν θα ειμαι στην σχολη μηχανιωνας της θεσσαλονικης οποτε ενταξει εχω την επιλογη να διαλεξω αν θα ειναι εσωτερικη η εξωτερικη ευχαριστω μαριε εισαι φανταστικος πληροφοριοδοτης να σαι καλα


Δεν κανει τιποτα Ελπίδα.Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.Σου ευχομαι να μπεις εκει που θελεις και καλη σταδιοδρομια!

----------


## φανούλα

> Ανακοινωθηκε οτι 28 Αυγουστου βγαινουν οι βασεις??


Κάθε χρόνο τέτοια μέρα βγαίνουν :Wink: !!! ¶ντε και περιμένουμε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: !!!

Επίσης Ελπίδα κι από μένα όλα να σου πάνε καλά και το 11 8 80 της ναυτιλίας είναι εδώ για ότι χρειαστείς!!! Μάριε για σένα λέω :Very Happy: !!

----------


## haytek

Με μπερδέψατε λιγάκι...
Στις 28 Αυγούστου θα βγούνε οι βάσεις ή θα ανακοινωθούν σε ποιες σχολές περνάμε εμείς που κάναμε τα χαρτιά μας?(δηλαδή πρέβεζα-μηχανιώνα και τα λοιπά)
με πανελλήνιες τα έκανα εγώ..

----------


## alkiviadis

> Με μπερδέψατε λιγάκι...
> Στις 28 Αυγούστου θα βγούνε οι βάσεις ή θα ανακοινωθούν σε ποιες σχολές περνάμε εμείς που κάναμε τα χαρτιά μας?(δηλαδή πρέβεζα-μηχανιώνα και τα λοιπά)
> με πανελλήνιες τα έκανα εγώ..


Στις 28 θα βγούν οι βάσεις και θα ξέρεις σε ποιά σχολή πέρασες γενικά.Τώρα για το σε ποιά συγκεκριμένη σχολή ΑΕΝ θα ξέρεις τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου αφού γίνει η κατάταξη απο το υπουργείο ναυτιλίας...

----------


## haytek

Δεν νομίζω ρε φίλε να βγουν οι βάσεις τόσο αργά..Πέρυσι βγήκαν 23 αυγούστου..
Φέτος αρχίσαν και νωρίτερα οι πανελλήνιες συνεπώς νωρίτερα παίζει να βγουν..

----------


## alkiviadis

> Δεν νομίζω ρε φίλε να βγουν οι βάσεις τόσο αργά..Πέρυσι βγήκαν 23 αυγούστου..
> Φέτος αρχίσαν και νωρίτερα οι πανελλήνιες συνεπώς νωρίτερα παίζει να βγουν..


 
Ρε φίλε εκεί κολλάς???¶λλο ήθελες να μάθεις και το έμαθες τώρα αν βγούν και αύριο οι βάσεις τι έγινε??Την τοποθεσία που πέρασες θα την ξέρεις τον Σεπτέμβρη..

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια περσυ το που περασε ο καθενας ειχε ανακοινωθει στις *04-09-2008.
*Να και το λινκ απο το Υπουργειο Ναυτιλιας 
http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=33185
Οποτε και φετος καπου εκει περιμενουμε τους σχετικους πινακες με τους εισαγμενους πλοιαρχους-μηχανικους.

----------


## φανούλα

Έτσι Μάριε!!! Δώσε τα φώτα σου :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Έτσι Μάριε!!! Δώσε τα φώτα σου!!!


Xαχαχα σιγα βρε Φανουλα!Μια αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ εκανα! :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

Αφού το είχα απορία βρε αυτό και ήθελα να το μάθω κι εγώ. Εσύ κιόλας ξέρεις περισσότερα από μας λόγω του αδερφού σου και περιμένουμε να μας διαφωτίζεις επί του θέματος :Razz:  :Razz: !!

----------


## haytek

marie αυτό το link που παραθέτεις είναι για τους περσινούς υποψηφίους που είχαν κάνει τα χαρτιά με πανελλήνιες ? ή με απολυτήριο?

----------


## Pavliaris

> marie αυτό το link που παραθέτεις είναι για τους περσινούς υποψηφίους που είχαν κάνει τα χαρτιά με πανελλήνιες ? ή με απολυτήριο?


auto to link apo oti katalava einai me panelinies gt me apolutirio oi egrafes ginonte mexri semptemvri kai ta apotelesmata vgenoun 15-20 semptemvriou gia to apolutirio.!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> marie αυτό το link που παραθέτεις είναι για τους περσινούς υποψηφίους που είχαν κάνει τα χαρτιά με πανελλήνιες ? ή με απολυτήριο?





> auto to link apo oti katalava einai me panelinies gt me apolutirio oi egrafes ginonte mexri semptemvri kai ta apotelesmata vgenoun 15-20 semptemvriou gia to apolutirio.!!!


Πρεπει να ειναι και τα αποτελεσματα οσων ειχαν παει με απολυτηριο γιατι περυσι τα παιδια απο την Τριτη Κατηγορια εκαναν τα χαρτια τους μεχρι 
*07- 08 -2008*.Συμφωνα παντα με την περσινυ προκυρηξη.
http://www.yen.gr/yen.chtm?prnbr=32620

Λογικα οταν θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα για το σε ποια σχολη μπηκε τελικα ο καθενας θα ειναι και οσων μπηκαν με πανελληνιες και οσων μπηκαν με απολυτηριο!

----------


## alkiviadis

> Πρεπει να ειναι και τα αποτελεσματα οσων ειχαν παει με απολυτηριο γιατι περυσι τα παιδια απο την Τριτη Κατηγορια εκαναν τα χαρτια τους μεχρι 
> *07- 08 -2008*.Συμφωνα παντα με την περσινυ προκυρηξη.
> http://www.yen.gr/yen.chtm?prnbr=32620
> 
> Λογικα οταν θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα για το σε ποια σχολη μπηκε τελικα ο καθενας θα ειναι και οσων μπηκαν με πανελληνιες και οσων μπηκαν με απολυτηριο!


Οπότε τα αποτελέσματα θα βγούν σίγουρα μετά τις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου που είναι και η τελευταία μέρα που δέχονται αιτήσεις...Παιδιά γιατί τόσο άγχος για το πότε θα βγούν??Δεν χρειάζεται να σας απασχλεί αυτό....Όταν είναι να βγούν θα βγούν,υπομονή θέλει τί σόι ναυτικοί θα γίνουμε χωρίς υπομονή???

----------


## marios.sp

> Οπότε τα αποτελέσματα θα βγούν σίγουρα μετά τις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου που είναι και η τελευταία μέρα που δέχονται αιτήσεις...Παιδιά γιατί τόσο άγχος για το πότε θα βγούν??Δεν χρειάζεται να σας απασχλεί αυτό....Όταν είναι να βγούν θα βγούν,υπομονή θέλει τί σόι ναυτικοί θα γίνουμε χωρίς υπομονή???


Απλα μερικα παιδια εχουν αγωνια γιαυτο και οι ερωτησεις...Υπομονη λιγες μερες ακομα! :Smile:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Απλα μερικα παιδια εχουν αγωνια γιαυτο και οι ερωτησεις...Υπομονη λιγες μερες ακομα!


Ναί το καταλαβαίνω αυτό αλλά εφόσον έχουν αγωνία να έχουν και όρεξη να ψάξουν..Όλα αυτά που ρωτάνε έχουν απαντηθεί εκατοντάδες φορές στο τοπικ οπότε ας ρίξουν μια ματιά πριν ρωτήσουν...

----------


## haytek

Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο αγωνίας όσο της διαδικασίας που πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις(να βρεις σπίτι-τουλάχιστον για μένα και όσους διαλέξουν εξωτερική-,να κανεις την εγγραφή) γιατί δεν έχεις τόσο μεγάλο περιθώριο ως προς τον χρόνο..

----------


## alkiviadis

> Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο αγωνίας όσο της διαδικασίας που πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις(να βρεις σπίτι-τουλάχιστον για μένα και όσους διαλέξουν εξωτερική-,να κανεις την εγγραφή) γιατί δεν έχεις τόσο μεγάλο περιθώριο ως προς τον χρόνο..


 
Αυτό όμως φίλε μου δεν αφορά το τόπικ γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είναι αυτού του θέματος..Αν δεν βαριέσαι άνοιξε ένα καινούργιο τόπικ που έχει να κάνει με αυτά τα οποία σε απασχολούν...

----------


## marios.sp

Τελειωνει αυριο η αγωνια για τα παιδια που θελουν να μπουν με πανελληνιες στις ΑΕΝ.Ανακοινωνονται οι βασεις!καλα αποτελεσματα σε ολους. :Smile: 
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...9&lngDtrID=244

----------


## haytek

Ευχαριστούμε .. άΝτε να δούμε  :Cool:

----------


## marios.sp

Και επισημα πλεον τελειωνει η αγωνια!8874 η βαση για οσους ειναι απο γενικο λυκειο!Συγχαριτηρια σε ολους!

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

Η αγωνία δεν τελειώνει για κάποιους καθώς δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί σε πιο μέρος περνάνε οι επιτυχόντες. Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα ανακοινωθούν από το ΥΕΝ ??????

----------


## marios.sp

Αναλυτικα,

Για τα παιδια απο* Η**μερησια Γενικα Λυκεια* και *ΕΠΑΛ(Β Ομαδα)* του 90&,οι βασεις ειναι οι εξης,

*Για πλοιαρχους*,

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ---->8874

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΚ.(10%)---> 9146

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤ ΤΡΙΤ(3%)--->11460


*Για μηχανικους*,

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ -----> 10219

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΚ.(10%)---->9931

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤ ΤΡΙΤ(3%)----->13270


Για τα παιδια απο *ημερησια Γενικα Λυκεια* του *10%*,οι βασεις ειναι οι εξης


*Για πλοιαρχους*,

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ---->9200

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΚ.(10%)--> 12505

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤ ΤΡΙΤ(3%)--->11263


*Για μηχανικους*,

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ -----> 9406


Για τα παιδια απο *Εσπερινα Γενικα Λυκεια* του 90%,οι βασεις ειναι οι εξης


ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ--->12657


Για τα παιδια απο *ημερησια ΤΕΕ*


*Για πλοιαρχους*,

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ---->1075

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΚ.(10%)---> 1180

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤ ΤΡΙΤ(3%)--->1238


*Για μηχανικους*,

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ -----> 1288


Για τα παιδια απο Ημερησια *ΕΠΑΛ(ΟΜΑΔΑ Α)*,οι βασεις ειναι οι εξης,


*Για πλοιαρχους,*

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ---->1006

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΚ.(10%)---> 1062

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤ ΤΡΙΤ(3%)--->1461
*
Για μηχανικους,*

ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΓΕΝ.ΣΕΙΡΑ -----> 1013

----------


## marios.sp

> Η αγωνία δεν τελειώνει για κάποιους καθώς δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί σε πιο μέρος περνάνε οι επιτυχόντες. Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα ανακοινωθούν από το ΥΕΝ ??????


Λογικα γυρω στις 20 Σεπτεμβριου!

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> Λογικα γυρω στις 20 Σεπτεμβριου!


Τόσο αργά είσαι σίγουρος? Πέρισι δεν είχαν βγεί νωρίς το Σεπτέμβρι (για 1η κατηγορία) ?

----------


## marios.sp

> Τόσο αργά είσαι σίγουρος? Πέρισι δεν είχαν βγεί νωρίς το Σεπτέμβρι (για 1η κατηγορία) ?



Βγαινουνε ολα μαζι,και για την Πρωτη γενικη κατηγορια και για την Δευτερη και για την Τριτη.Περυσι τα παιδια απο την Τριτη κατηγορια μπορουσαν να κανουν τα χαρτια τους μεχρι 07-08 ενω φετος μεχρι 10-09,οποτε λογικα δεν θα βγουν οπως περυσι(4 Σεπτεμβριου) αφου δεν θα εχει περασει η διορεια για τα παιδια που πανε με απολυτηριο!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Τελειωνει αυριο η αγωνια για τα παιδια που θελουν να μπουν με πανελληνιες στις ΑΕΝ.Ανακοινωνονται οι βασεις!καλα αποτελεσματα σε ολους.
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...9&lngDtrID=244


oi upolipoi omws pou eimaste me apolutirio tha mas faei i agwnia gia ligo kairo akoma....!!! KALI EPITUXIA SE OLOUS  :Smile:

----------


## haytek

Και επίσημα ΑΕΝ Πλοιάρχων με σειρά 019...  :Razz:

----------


## marios.sp

> Και επίσημα ΑΕΝ Πλοιάρχων με σειρά 019...


Και εγω επισημα πλεον με σειρα 049.. :Razz:

----------


## perlasmeister

sygxaritiria se osous perasan

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> Και εγω επισημα πλεον με σειρα 049..


Τι βαθμό έβγαλες φίλε (αν επιτρεπεται) ?

----------


## marios.sp

> Τι βαθμό έβγαλες φίλε (αν επιτρεπεται) ?


10833 μορια!

----------


## Angus

Σειρα 0025  :Surprised:

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

Το να πέσει η βάση φέτος στην πλοιάρχων δεν το περίμενα, τι να πω για τους μηχανικούς, ακόμα και τα 10000 μόρια πέρασε.

----------


## marios.sp

> Το να πέσει η βάση φέτος στην πλοιάρχων δεν το περίμενα, τι να πω για τους μηχανικούς, ακόμα και τα 10000 μόρια πέρασε.


Ναι αλλα απο οτι ειδα εχει μονο 2 επιτυχοντες η μηχανικων (απο τα Γενικα Ημερησια Λυκεια)!!

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> Ναι αλλα απο οτι ειδα εχει μονο 2 επιτυχοντες η μηχανικων (απο τα Γενικα Ημερησια Λυκεια)!!


Ποοο τόσο λίγο? Που το είδες ?

----------


## marios.sp

> Ποοο τόσο λίγο? Που το είδες ?


http://www.in.gr/news/Reviews/Review...09AEI-H-90.txt

Δες τον αριθμο 818(στην 5η σελιδα)!Λεει θεσεις 141 επιτυχοντες 2 :Confused:

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> http://www.in.gr/news/Reviews/Review...09AEI-H-90.txt
> 
> Δες τον αριθμο 818(στην 5η σελιδα)!Λεει θεσεις 141 επιτυχοντες 2


Ποπο τρομερό να έχει τόσο λίγους. Ελπίζω όμως να μπούν αρκετοί με απολυτήριο.

----------


## marios.sp

> Ποπο τρομερό να έχει τόσο λίγους. Ελπίζω όμως να μπούν αρκετοί με απολυτήριο.


Απο οτι ειδα μονο 10 ατομα μπηκαν συνολικα μηχανικων!Τωρα τι να πω?κανω λαθος??

----------


## mpakos

πρώτα από όλα μπράβο σε όσους περασανε στη σχολή..και μια ερωτηση..επειδή εγω δινω του χρονου εισαγωγικες εξετασεις μήπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι πεδιο διαλέγω και ποσες ειναι οι σχολες για πλοιαρχος εμπορικου ναυτικου????

----------


## DiMa_GR

paidia exw kanei aithsh gia nampw stn AEN me apoluthrio .. alla exw epile3h mono ploiarxwn an dn perasw .. 8a mporw na mpw san mhxanikos na exei 8eseis ??

----------


## LIZZIE

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑΝ.!!ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ΠΙΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΤΡΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΜΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ 005

----------


## billl

> paidia exw kanei aithsh gia nampw stn AEN me apoluthrio .. alla exw epile3h mono ploiarxwn an dn perasw .. 8a mporw na mpw san mhxanikos na exei 8eseis ??


poso apoluthrio exeis?

----------


## DiMa_GR

> poso apoluthrio exeis?


exw apoluthrio 11,2  :Sad:

----------


## billl

> exw apoluthrio 11,2


 kana lower?

----------


## DiMa_GR

> kana lower?


mpa .. !!  :Sad: 
tpt ..

----------


## billl

> mpa .. !! 
> tpt ..


μην χανεις τις ελπιδες σου περσι πηραν μεχρι το  9,5 στους επιλαχοντες

----------


## DiMa_GR

> μην χανεις τις ελπιδες σου περσι πηραν μεχρι το  9,5 στους επιλαχοντες


dn 3erw r file ... fetoc mazeuthkan polloi ...  :Sad: 
dn pisteuw na perasw ...

----------


## billl

> dn 3erw r file ... fetoc mazeuthkan polloi ... 
> dn pisteuw na perasw ...


ποσοι μαζευτικαν?ξερεις αριθμο?

----------


## DiMa_GR

> ποσοι μαζευτικαν?ξερεις αριθμο?


oxi .. alla ktlba otn phga na kanw ta xartia mu .. 
k osoi ein edw st forum .. sgra panw apo 300 atoma .. k h blkeia pou ekna ein oti dn dhlwsa k ploiarxwn k mhxanikwn na exw poio polles elpidec ..  :Sad:

----------


## billl

> oxi .. alla ktlba otn phga na kanw ta xartia mu .. 
> k osoi ein edw st forum .. sgra panw apo 300 atoma .. k h blkeia pou ekna ein oti dn dhlwsa k ploiarxwn k mhxanikwn na exw poio polles elpidec ..


ρε συ ολοι λενε οτι τους περνουν ολους γιατι φευγουν οι μισοι..εγω νομιζω οτι θα μπεις με τους επιλαχοντες

----------


## marios.sp

> πρώτα από όλα μπράβο σε όσους περασανε στη σχολή..και μια ερωτηση..επειδή εγω δινω του χρονου εισαγωγικες εξετασεις μήπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι πεδιο διαλέγω και ποσες ειναι οι σχολες για πλοιαρχος εμπορικου ναυτικου????


2ο,4ο!Τι ενοεις ποσες ειναι?

----------


## billl

> ρε συ ολοι λενε οτι τους περνουν ολους γιατι φευγουν οι μισοι..εγω νομιζω οτι θα μπεις με τους επιλαχοντες


βασικα ακομα εχεις καιρο πηγαινε να κανεις αλλη αιτηση..δεν γινετε να κανεις καινουργια??παρε τηλ στη σχολη

----------


## DiMa_GR

> ρε συ ολοι λενε οτι τους περνουν ολους γιατι φευγουν οι μισοι..εγω νομιζω οτι θα μπεις με τους επιλαχοντες


epilaxontec ti akribwc ein ?? :S
to mono kalo ein oti dhlwsa olec thc sxolec ... elpizw kapou 8a perasw alla dn polu pisteuw ..  :Sad: 
tCpa .. kt pou h8ela na ma8w se periptwsh pou dn pernaw to apoluthrio to kratane ?

----------


## billl

> epilaxontec ti akribwc ein ?? :S
> to mono kalo ein oti dhlwsa olec thc sxolec ... elpizw kapou 8a perasw alla dn polu pisteuw .. 
> tCpa .. kt pou h8ela na ma8w se periptwsh pou dn pernaw to apoluthrio to kratane ?


δεν νομιζω..παρτους ενα τηλ και ρωτα αν μπορεις να δηλωσεις και μηχανικος ειναι νωρις ακομα!!!επιλαχοντες ειναι επιπλεον ατομα που παιρνουν αργοτερα δλδ 2α αποτελεσματα..δεν ξερω ομως για ποιο λογο ειναι περιπου 130 ατομα

----------


## DiMa_GR

> δεν νομιζω..παρτους ενα τηλ και ρωτα αν μπορεις να δηλωσεις και μηχανικος ειναι νωρις ακομα!!!επιλαχοντες ειναι επιπλεον ατομα που παιρνουν αργοτερα δλδ 2α αποτελεσματα..δεν ξερω ομως για ποιο λογο ειναι περιπου 130 ατομα


ok .. phra sthn AEN thc mhxaniwnas rwthsa an mporw na alla3w thn epilogh mu .. k me eipan na paw thl aurio to prwi stn ?spoudasthkh merimna? .. mporeic na e3hghseic lg .. an 3ereic ..  :Smile:

----------


## φανούλα

> Και εγω επισημα πλεον με σειρα 049..





> Και επίσημα ΑΕΝ Πλοιάρχων με σειρά 019...


Κι εγώ με σειρά 020 :Surprised:  :Very Happy: !!!! ¶ντε με το καλό φίλοι μου, το Σεπτέμβρη στις σχολές μας!!!

----------


## billl

> ok .. phra sthn AEN thc mhxaniwnas rwthsa an mporw na alla3w thn epilogh mu .. k me eipan na paw thl aurio to prwi stn ?spoudasthkh merimna? .. mporeic na e3hghseic lg .. an 3ereic ..


δεν ξερω..λογικα ομως εννοει το γραφειο με τις αιτησεις μπορει να σου το κανουν και μεσο τηλ..ειναι πολυ απλο 4 νουμερα θα βαλουν

----------


## DiMa_GR

> δεν ξερω..λογικα ομως εννοει το γραφειο με τις αιτησεις μπορει να σου το κανουν και μεσο τηλ..ειναι πολυ απλο 4 νουμερα θα βαλουν


ok se euxaristw gia ola ... na se kala !!
to kalutero forum gia thn nautilia !!  :Very Happy: 
ta kalutera paidia mesa .. boh8an sta panta !! 
ante na doume ti 8a ginei me emac ..

----------


## billl

> ok se euxaristw gia ola ... na se kala !!
> to kalutero forum gia thn nautilia !! 
> ta kalutera paidia mesa .. boh8an sta panta !! 
> ante na doume ti 8a ginei me emac ..


και εγω τα αποτελεσματα περιμενω μη νομιζεις απλα ετυχε να μαθω 2-3 πραγματα απο φιλους καλη επιτυχια να χουμε

----------


## nkr

Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια σε ολους και καλα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Pancito

> μην χανεις τις ελπιδες σου περσι πηραν μεχρι το  9,5 στους επιλαχοντες


epilaxontes ti einai??

----------


## mpakos

> 2ο,4ο!Τι ενοεις ποσες ειναι?


Δηλαδή μπορώ να μπώ και απο το δευτερο και απο το τεταρτο πεδιο?? Οταν λεω ποσες ειναι θελω να πω που υπαρχουν αυτες οι σχολες σε ποια μερη

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> Κι εγώ με σειρά 020!!!! ¶ντε με το καλό φίλοι μου, το Σεπτέμβρη στις σχολές μας!!!


Τι βαθμό έβγαλες πανελήνιες ?

----------


## marios.sp

> Κι εγώ με σειρά 020!!!! ¶ντε με το καλό φίλοι μου, το Σεπτέμβρη στις σχολές μας!!!



Μπραβο Φανουλα!!!Στα ελεγα εγω,αγχωνοσουν εσυ!!χαχα! :Razz:

----------


## haytek

εγώ που είμαι στην 019 έβγαλα 12953

----------


## marios.sp

> Δηλαδή μπορώ να μπώ και απο το δευτερο και απο το τεταρτο πεδιο?? Οταν λεω ποσες ειναι θελω να πω που υπαρχουν αυτες οι σχολες σε ποια μερη


Ναι μπορεις να μπεις και απο το 2ο και απο το 4ο.


Υπαρχουν οι εξης ΑΕΝ,

*Για πλοιαρχους,*

1.  ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ  - Παραλία Ασπροπύργου
 2.  ΥΔΡΑΣ  - Ύδρα 
 3.  ΚΥΜΗΣ  - Κύμη
4.  ΟΙΝΟΥΣΩΝ  - Οινούσες 
 5.  ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ  - Αργοστόλι 
 6.  ΧΙΟΥ - Χίος 
 7.  ΚΡΗΤΗΣ  - Βλητές Σούδας 
  8.   ΣΥΡΟΥ  - Σύρος 
  9.  ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ  -  Ν. Μηχανιώνα 
 10. ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ  - Πρέβεζα         

*Για μηχανικους,*

1.  ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ  - Παραλία Ασπροπύργου
2.  ΚΡΗΤΗΣ  - Βλητές Σούδας
3.  ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ  -  Ν. Μηχανιώνα 
4.  ΧΙΟΥ - Χίος

----------


## marios.sp

> Κι εγώ με σειρά 020!!!! ¶ντε με το καλό φίλοι μου, το Σεπτέμβρη στις σχολές μας!!!






> Τι βαθμό έβγαλες πανελήνιες ?







> εγώ που είμαι στην 019 έβγαλα 12953




Η Φανουλα ομως ειναι Επαλ οποτε θα ειναι διαφορετικη η βαθμολογια!! :Razz:

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> Η Φανουλα ομως ειναι Επαλ οποτε θα ειναι διαφορετικη η βαθμολογια!!


Είναι στη Δεύτερη κατηγορία ?

----------


## newsman

ρε παιδιά αυτοί οι πίνακες που είναι?Εγω πάω με το απολυτήριο μου(13.1 με lower 14.1) και ψηλόανησυχώ...εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## marios.sp

> Είναι στη Δεύτερη κατηγορία ?


Ναι φιλε Kris!

----------


## marios.sp

> ρε παιδιά αυτοί οι πίνακες που είναι?Εγω πάω με το απολυτήριο μου(13.1 με lower 14.1) και ψηλόανησυχώ...εσείς τι λέτε?



Ποιοι πινακες φιλε?

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

Μάλλον εννοεί τους κατατακτήριους πίνακες επιτυχόντων. Αυτοί θα βγούν τέλος Σεπτέμβρη.

----------


## newsman

> Ποιοι πινακες φιλε?


λέω για κάτι πίνακες γιατί λέγατε για σειρές κατάταξης

----------


## marios.sp

> Μάλλον εννοεί τους κατατακτήριους πίνακες επιτυχόντων. Αυτοί θα βγούν τέλος Σεπτέμβρη.


Αν εννοει ο φιλος αυτους,βγαινουν τον Σεπτεμβριο,παραθετω τους *περσινους*.

 Εισαγόμενοι πλοίαρχοι - μηχανικοί στις ΑΕΝ έτους 2008-09

ΕΙΣΑΓΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΕΠΙΛΑΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ ΕΤΟΥΣ 2008-09 (ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ)

----------


## marios.sp

> λέω για κάτι πίνακες γιατί λέγατε για σειρές κατάταξης


Α φιλε μου θα μπεις εδω...http://www.ypepth.gr/efarmoges/epityxontes.php

Θα βαλεις τον κωδικο σου και τους 4 αρχικους χαρακτήρες (Eπώνυμο, Όνομα, Πατρώνυμο, Μητρώνυμο) και θα σου βγαλει την σχολη που περασες και την σειρα!

Αλλα ειναι για οσους πανε με Πανελληνιες.

----------


## φανούλα

> Η Φανουλα ομως ειναι Επαλ οποτε θα ειναι διαφορετικη η βαθμολογια!!


Η βαθμολογία μου σε μόρια ΕΝΙΑΙΟΥ είναι 12χιλιάδες...κάτι(δε θυμάμαι πόσο από τότε:mrgreen :Smile:  θυμάμαι μόνο ότι ήταν προς το 13.000!!! Και είμαι αμέσως μετά τον haytek :Razz: !

Επίσης σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές σας :Very Happy: !!! και καλή επιτυχία στα παιδιά με το απολυτήριο!!!!

----------


## LIZZIE

καλη επιτυχια και στους υπολοιπους!!!!!  Πραγματικα υπερβολικα λιγοι οι μηχανικοι...:shock: ..... απο τους 140!!! Το μονο που μενει ειναι να μαθουμε σε ποια σχολη περασαμε

----------


## haytek

εμένα πάντως μου είπαν ήδη...
έβαλε ο ξαδερφός μου την κοπέλα του που δουλεύει νομαρχία αθήνα και είδε ότι είμαι περασμένος μηχανιώνα...είναι σίγουρο.. ολε!:-D

----------


## LIZZIE

> εμένα πάντως μου είπαν ήδη...
> έβαλε ο ξαδερφός μου την κοπέλα του που δουλεύει νομαρχία αθήνα και είδε ότι είμαι περασμένος μηχανιώνα...είναι σίγουρο.. ολε!:-D


Μπραβο!!!! φανταζομαι εκει ηθελες?

----------


## mpakos

> Ναι μπορεις να μπεις και απο το 2ο και απο το 4ο.
> 
> 
> Υπαρχουν οι εξης ΑΕΝ,
> 
> *Για πλοιαρχους,*
> 
> 1.  ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ  - Παραλία Ασπροπύργου
>  2.  ΥΔΡΑΣ  - Ύδρα 
> ...


Συγνωμη και παλι για την ενοχληση αλλα θελω να ενημερωθω και εγω για καποια πραγματα..και ειδη εχω ανχωθει απο τωρα..
Στις βάσεις που ανακοινωσανε ειναι η σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων με εισαγωγη κοντα στα 9000 μορια και σε αλλο δελτιο που ειδα η ιδια ονομασια της σχολης με 12500 μορια περιπου..τι διαφορα υπαρχει μεταξυ τους.Και στις συζητησεις που βλεπω μεσα απο τη σελιδα..βλεπω οτι μεταξυ σας γραφετε για καποιες σειρες(π.χ 019,020 κ.α)τι ειναι αυτο?? Αντε και του χρονου και εγω μαζι σας στη σχολη

----------


## marios.sp

> Συγνωμη και παλι για την ενοχληση αλλα θελω να ενημερωθω και εγω για καποια πραγματα..και ειδη εχω ανχωθει απο τωρα..
> Στις βάσεις που ανακοινωσανε ειναι η σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων με εισαγωγη κοντα στα 9000 μορια και σε αλλο δελτιο που ειδα η ιδια ονομασια της σχολης με 12500 μορια περιπου..τι διαφορα υπαρχει μεταξυ τους.Και στις συζητησεις που βλεπω μεσα απο τη σελιδα..βλεπω οτι μεταξυ σας γραφετε για καποιες σειρες(π.χ 019,020 κ.α)τι ειναι αυτο?? Αντε και του χρονου και εγω μαζι σας στη σχολη



Αρχικα,η διαφορα που βλεπεις αναμεσα στις βαθμολογιες ειναι διοτι οι βασεις ειναι απο γενικα λυκεια,απο εσπερινα λυκεια,απο επαλ και ετσι υπαρχουν διαφορετικες βασεις!Οσο για την σειρα που αναφερουμε ειναι με ποια σειρα περασε ο καθενας.Δηλαδη αναλογα με την βαθμολογια του καθενος.Αυτος με την καλυτερη βαθμολογια ειναι 1ος στην σειρα..και παει λεγοντας.Εσυ σε τι σχολειο εισαι να σου πω ποια ειναι η βαση..

----------


## mpakos

> Αρχικα,η διαφορα που βλεπεις αναμεσα στις βαθμολογιες ειναι διοτι οι βασεις ειναι απο γενικα λυκεια,απο εσπερινα λυκεια,απο επαλ και ετσι υπαρχουν διαφορετικες βασεις!Οσο για την σειρα που αναφερουμε ειναι με ποια σειρα περασε ο καθενας.Δηλαδη αναλογα με την βαθμολογια του καθενος.Αυτος με την καλυτερη βαθμολογια ειναι 1ος στην σειρα..και παει λεγοντας.Εσυ σε τι σχολειο εισαι να σου πω ποια ειναι η βαση..


Εγώ είμαι σε γενικό λύκειο

----------


## marios.sp

> Εγώ είμαι σε γενικό λύκειο



Oκ.Οι βασεις για τα ημερησια γενικα λυκεια ειναι,

Για πλοιαρχους---->8874

Για μηχανικους---->10219

----------


## mpakos

> Oκ.Οι βασεις για τα ημερησια γενικα λυκεια ειναι,
> 
> Για πλοιαρχους---->8874
> 
> Για μηχανικους---->10219


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Αν εννοει ο φιλος αυτους,βγαινουν τον Σεπτεμβριο,παραθετω τους *περσινους*.
> 
>  Εισαγόμενοι πλοίαρχοι - μηχανικοί στις ΑΕΝ έτους 2008-09
> 
> ΕΙΣΑΓΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΕΠΙΛΑΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ ΕΤΟΥΣ 2008-09 (ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ)


h lista ein gia autous pou perasan me panellinies persi h k autous me to apoluthrio ??

----------


## marios.sp

> h lista ein gia autous pou perasan me panellinies persi h k autous me to apoluthrio ??



Και τα δυο.

----------


## elpida18

παιδια καλησπερα κι απο μενα εχω τελειωσει με τις υποχρεωσεις στο λιμενικο της πολης μ (θεσσαλονικη) διαβαζα τωρα την προκηρυξη για την ΑΕΝ αλλα ομολογω οτι εχω μπερδευτει λιγο θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι αλλα δικαιολογητικα χρειαζομαι για να παω στην σχολη και να κανω αιτηση εκτος απο αυτα π εχω ηδη???παρακαλω απαντηστε συντομα

----------


## marios.sp

> παιδια καλησπερα κι απο μενα εχω τελειωσει με τις υποχρεωσεις στο λιμενικο της πολης μ (θεσσαλονικη) διαβαζα τωρα την προκηρυξη για την ΑΕΝ αλλα ομολογω οτι εχω μπερδευτει λιγο θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι αλλα δικαιολογητικα χρειαζομαι για να παω στην σχολη και να κανω αιτηση εκτος απο αυτα π εχω ηδη???παρακαλω απαντηστε συντομα



1)*Την γνωματευση των γιατρων που θα λεει οτι εισαι οκ!!*
2)*Το απολυτηριο*
3)*Αν εχεις lower θα πρεπει να πας φωτοτυπια επικυρωμενη!*
4)*Μια επικυρωμένη φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητάς σου*

Αυτα!!και θα συμπληρωσεις μια αιτηση και τελος!!!

----------


## alkiviadis

> 1)*Την γνωματευση των γιατρων που θα λεει οτι εισαι οκ!!*
> 2)*Το απολυτηριο*
> 3)*Αν εχεις lower θα πρεπει να πας φωτοτυπια επικυρωμενη!*
> 
> Αυτα!!και θα συμπληρωσεις μια αιτηση και τελος!!!


Kαί αν είσαι πολύτεκνη να πας χαρτί απο την Ανώτατη Συνομομοσπονδία Πολυτέκνων Ελλάδος(Α.Σ.Π.Ε.)Επειδή δεν δέχονται απο αλλού...

----------


## Pavliaris

> Kαί αν είσαι πολύτεκνη να πας χαρτί απο την Ανώτατη Συνομομοσπονδία Πολυτέκνων Ελλάδος(Α.Σ.Π.Ε.)Επειδή δεν δέχονται απο αλλού...


Εκτος αν εισαι τριτεκνη που τους αρκει μια βεβαιωση οικογενειακης καταστασης απο την δημαρχεια!

----------


## φανούλα

Να συπληρώσω κι εγώ μια επικυρωμένη φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητάς σου από ΚΕΠ :Cool: !!!

----------


## elpida18

οχι ενταξει δεν ειμαι πολυτεκνη ευχαριστω παιδια για τις πληροφοριες ειστε φανταστικοι ολοι
τελικα εγω περνοθσα και με πανελληνιες αλλα ημουν σ αλλο πεδιο και τοτε δεν σκεφτομουν αυτη την σχολη αλλα τα οικονομικα....αλλα καλα λενε καθε εμποδιο για καλο μακαρι να μπω και να μαρεσει ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια και συγχαρητηρια θα ηθελα να πω σε οσους εβγαλαν τα αποτελεσματα π ηθελαν

----------


## marios.sp

> Να συπληρώσω κι εγώ μια επικυρωμένη φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητάς σου από ΚΕΠ!!!


Σωστα Φανουλα το προσθετω στο σχολιο μου προς αποφυγη λαθων!Ευχαριστω!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.οταν απο την 2ας μεραρχιας μας στελνουν στην γρηγοριου λαμπρακη μας δινουν την ιδια ακτινογραφια η πρεπει να βγαλουμε κι αλλη?επισης η φωτοτυπια της ταυτοτητας πρεπει να ειναι επικυρωμένη?

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.οταν απο την 2ας μεραρχιας μας στελνουν στην γρηγοριου λαμπρακη μας δινουν την ιδια ακτινογραφια η πρεπει να βγαλουμε κι αλλη?επισης η φωτοτυπια της ταυτοτητας πρεπει να ειναι επικυρωμένη?


Οταν θα πας στην 2ας Μεραρχιας δεν θα δωσεις καν την ακτινογραφια.Απλα θα δωσεις την ταυτοτητα σου,τις φωτογραφιες και το Διπλοτυπο εισπραξης.Αυτοι θα σου δωσουν ενα χαρτι και εσυ με αυτο το χαρτι θα πας στην Γρηγοριου Λαμπρακη.Εκει θα μπεις μεσα,και θα σου ζητησουν την *γνωματευση* της ακτινογραφιας και μια φωτοτυπια της γνωματευσης(την ακτινογραφια δεν θα την παρουν καν),καποιες φωτογραφιες,και φωτοτυπια την ταυτοτητα σου(δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι επικυρωμενη).

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ωραια μαριε σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!Με εχεις βοηθησει αρκετα με τις συμβουλες σου!

----------


## Pavliaris

Παιδια ακουστε τι επαθε ενας φιλος μου να γελασετε!!! Ενας φιλος μου εγραψε πανεληνιες 16,8 και ειχε δηλωσει πρωτη σχολη ΑΕΝ μηχανικων... περασε σημερα απο το σχολειο να δει και καλα για να ειναι συγουρος και βλεπει οτι τον εχουν γραψει Ηλεκτρολογων στο μαρουσι που δεν την ειχε δηλωσει καν!!! αρχιζει περνει τηλεφωνο στο υπουργειο δεν εβγαζε ακρη και μετα απο πολλα τηλεφωνα του λενε παρτε στο υπουργειο εμπορικης ναυτιλειας, περνει εκει και του λενε ελα ρε αγορι μου σε ψαχναμε μια εβδομαδα καναμε μια μετακομιση και χασαμε τον φακελο σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και τι θα κανω εγω τους λεει τωρα του λενε κοιτα να δεις το συγουρο ειναι οτι ειχες περασει ασπροπυργο που ηθελες γιατι ειχες καλο βαθμο(16,8 ) αλλα πρεπει να ξανακανει τα χαρτια σου τωρα με το απολυτηριο και σου εγγυωμαστε οτι θα σε βαλουμε συγουρα!!!! Με λιγα λογια θα ξανακανει την ολη διαδικασια παλι.... ειναι για γελια και για κλαματα μονο στην ελλαδα γινοντε αυτα!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδια ακουστε τι επαθε ενας φιλος μου να γελασετε!!! Ενας φιλος μου εγραψε πανεληνιες 16,8 και ειχε δηλωσει πρωτη σχολη ΑΕΝ μηχανικων... περασε σημερα απο το σχολειο να δει και καλα για να ειναι συγουρος και βλεπει οτι τον εχουν γραψει Ηλεκτρολογων στο μαρουσι που δεν την ειχε δηλωσει καν!!! αρχιζει περνει τηλεφωνο στο υπουργειο δεν εβγαζε ακρη και μετα απο πολλα τηλεφωνα του λενε παρτε στο υπουργειο εμπορικης ναυτιλειας, περνει εκει και του λενε ελα ρε αγορι μου σε ψαχναμε μια εβδομαδα καναμε μια μετακομιση και χασαμε τον φακελο σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και τι θα κανω εγω τους λεει τωρα του λενε κοιτα να δεις το συγουρο ειναι οτι ειχες περασει ασπροπυργο που ηθελες γιατι ειχες καλο βαθμο(16,8 ) αλλα πρεπει να ξανακανει τα χαρτια σου τωρα με το απολυτηριο και σου εγγυωμαστε οτι θα σε βαλουμε συγουρα!!!! Με λιγα λογια θα ξανακανει την ολη διαδικασια παλι.... ειναι για γελια και για κλαματα μονο στην ελλαδα γινοντε αυτα!!!


Πραγματικα μονο στη Ελλαδα γινονται αυτα!Ελεος!

----------


## haytek

Aθάνατη Ελλάδα...

Παίδες,κάτι άλλο.. Μήπως υπάρχει καμία σελίδα με αγγελίες για σπίτια στη Μηχανιώνα Θεσσαλονίκη γιατί είμαι κάτι 300χμ μακριά και θα αργήσω να ανέβω..απλά να τα έχω στα υποψιν

----------


## angelmethoni

ξερει κανεις(τωρα που πλησιαζει ο καιρος)ποτε βγαινουν τα αποτελεσματα για τις εισαγωγες στις Α.Ε.Ν? :Confused:

----------


## haytek

Δεν είναι σίγουρο το πότε θα ανακοινωθούν αλλά σε σύγκριση με άλλα χρόνια , υπολογίζουμε στο δεκαήμερο απο 10 Σεπτεμβρίου μέχρι 20

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ???

----------


## haytek

Αυτό συζητάμε στα προηγούμενα ποστς..Θα σε παρακαλούσα να ανατρέξεις στα προηγούμενα να ενημερωθείς...Βασικά συνοπτικά δεν είναι σαφές και πλήρως διευκρινισμένο το πότε θα ανακοινωθούν...υπολογίζουμε γύρω στις 15

----------


## GeorgeGr

Mhpws 3erete kai se poio site 8 vriskontai ta onomata autwn pou perasan?

----------


## haytek

www.yen.gr

----------


## marios.sp

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ???


Φιλε Γιαννη τα αποτελεσματα οσων μπηκαν με απολυτηριο θα βγουν οταν βγουν και τα αποτελεσματα οσων μπηκαν με πανελληνιες.Με λιγα λογια θα βγουν ολα μαζι.Οποτε οπως εχει πει και ο haytek σε προηγουμενα ποστ.Αναμεσα στις 10 και 20 Σεπτεμβριου τα περιμενουμε.

----------


## GeorgeGr

> www.yen.gr


thnx polu  :Wink:

----------


## haytek

> thnx polu


Τι ευχαριστάς? Μια παρέα είμαστε εδώ μέσα,αν δεν βοηθήσουμε τον μελλοντικό συνάδελφό μας,ποιον θα βοηθήσουμε?  :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

Σωστός ο haytek :Cool: ......

----------


## igli

hello ithela na rotisw an mporw na mpo emporiko nautiko me apolitirio EP.AL. EPAGELMATIKO LIKIO. kai mia alli erotisi. prepei na exeis elliniki ipikootita gia na mpis??

----------


## marios.sp

> hello ithela na rotisw an mporw na mpo emporiko nautiko me apolitirio EP.AL. EPAGELMATIKO LIKIO. kai mia alli erotisi. prepei na exeis elliniki ipikootita gia na mpis??


Ναι φιλε και στα δυο!

----------


## GeorgeGr

> hello ithela na rotisw an mporw na mpo emporiko nautiko me apolitirio EP.AL. EPAGELMATIKO LIKIO. kai mia alli erotisi. prepei na exeis elliniki ipikootita gia na mpis??



Apo ti 3erw h ipikootita paizei rolo alla dn eim siguros. pantws prepei na ta kaneis suntoma ta xartia sou giati ligei h pro8esmia...

----------


## marios.sp

> Apo ti 3erw h ipikootita paizei rolo alla dn eim siguros. pantws prepei na ta kaneis suntoma ta xartia sou giati ligei h pro8esmia...


Πρεπει να ειναι Ελληνικη.

----------


## dianna

geia sas paidia eimai kainourgia edw!endiaferomai poli na mpw stin sxoli emporoploiarxwn.exw parei tis perissoteres plirofories pou xreiazomai alla thelw n rwtisw kati akoma...stis proipotheseis eisagwgeis anaferete oti prepei n kseroume kolimvisi mporei kapoios n mou pei se ti epipedo prepei na kseroume kolimpi? :Confused:

----------


## Pavliaris

> geia sas paidia eimai kainourgia edw!endiaferomai poli na mpw stin sxoli emporoploiarxwn.exw parei tis perissoteres plirofories pou xreiazomai alla thelw n rwtisw kati akoma...stis proipotheseis eisagwgeis anaferete oti prepei n kseroume kolimvisi mporei kapoios n mou pei se ti epipedo prepei na kseroume kolimpi?


Απλα να "επιπλεεις"!!! :Razz:  Αφου να φανταστεις στο πολεμικο ναυτικο τους βαλανε να κολημπισουνε 50μετρα σε 2 λεπτα... τιποτα δηλαδη και σε μας κατι τετοιο θα βαλουνε!!! μην ανησηχεις αν ξερεις να κολυμπας περνας ανετα...

----------


## Pavliaris

> Πρεπει να ειναι Ελληνικη.


Ακριβως οπως το λεει ο Μαριος ειναι ,πρεπει να ειναι Ελληνικη!

----------


## haytek

Ε απλά πρέπει να ξέρεις ελεύθερο,κανά ύπτιο..Μην νομίζεις τίποτα τραγικό..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marios.sp

> Ε απλά πρέπει να ξέρεις ελεύθερο,κανά ύπτιο..Μην νομίζεις τίποτα τραγικό..


Μπα ουτε υπτιο χρειαζεται!και ενα 10χρονο παιδακι θα μπορουσε να περασει!! :Razz:

----------


## Pavliaris

Για οσους διαβασνε ποιο πανω την ιστορια με τον φιλο μου που του χασανε τα χαρτια τελικα χαθηκανε τα χαρτια απο 16 ατομα.....!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδη τωρα ο φακελος αυτων των παιδιων θα ειναι σε κανα καδο με σκουπιδια...

----------


## haytek

Τι να πούμε... Ότι και να πούμε είναι λίγο ...

----------


## LIZZIE

αυτοι οι φακελοι δεν ειναι καταγεγραμμενοι σε κανα υπολογιστη σε τιποτα αρχεια, καπου ? Θα πρεπει δηλαδη τωρα αυτα τα παιδια να ξανακανουν χαρτια απο την αρχη? ελεως τοση τεχνολογια πια,... δε θα πρεπει να ειναι καπου αποθηκευμενα σε υπολογιστες?

----------


## Pavliaris

> αυτοι οι φακελοι δεν ειναι καταγεγραμμενοι σε κανα υπολογιστη σε τιποτα αρχεια, καπου ? Θα πρεπει δηλαδη τωρα αυτα τα παιδια να ξανακανουν χαρτια απο την αρχη? ελεως τοση τεχνολογια πια,... δε θα πρεπει να ειναι καπου αποθηκευμενα σε υπολογιστες?


Τα χαρτια τα οποια χαθηκαν ηταν απο παιδια που ειχαν κανει τα χαρτια τους με πανελληνιες... και χασανε τα χαρτια οτι περασανε γιατρους την αιτηση και ολα τα συναφη!!!! και τωρα τους ειπαν να κανουν τα χαρτια τους με απολυτηριο.......!!!!!

----------


## perlasmeister

otan mpaineis sti sxoli yparxei provlima an exeis makri malli?

----------


## Pavliaris

> otan mpaineis sti sxoli yparxei provlima an exeis makri malli?


Apo oso xerw oxi den exw diavasei pouthena oti apagorevete... opws den apagorevete stis upoloipes sxoles-sxolia tis xwras etsi den nomizw na apagorevete ki ekei!

----------


## perlasmeister

> Apo oso xerw oxi den exw diavasei pouthena oti apagorevete... opws den apagorevete stis upoloipes sxoles-sxolia tis xwras etsi den nomizw na apagorevete ki ekei!


ok file giati enas gnostos mou mou eipe oti prepei na einai <<konto>>to malli alla profanos tha itan  baroufa

----------


## alkiviadis

> ok file giati enas gnostos mou mou eipe oti prepei na einai <<konto>>to malli alla profanos tha itan baroufa


Δεν ήταν ακριβώς μπαρούφα..Δεν απαγορεύεται αλλά με μακρύ μαλλί οι καθηγητές μπορεί να σε δούν με άλλο μάτι..Εδώ τους πήραν τα γραπτά στον Ασπρόπυργο επειδή φόραγαν σκουλαρίκι...

----------


## perlasmeister

> Δεν ήταν ακριβώς μπαρούφα..Δεν απαγορεύεται αλλά με μακρύ μαλλί οι καθηγητές μπορεί να σε δούν με άλλο μάτι..Εδώ τους πήραν τα γραπτά στον Ασπρόπυργο επειδή φόραγαν σκουλαρίκι...



:evil:eleos dld

----------


## haytek

Εντάξει φιλαράκο για το σκουλαρίκι καλά κάναν...
Δεν νοείται μελλοντικός πλοίαρχος να φοράει σκουλαρίκι.. :evil:
Αυτό δεν είναι παρατραβηγμένο όσο αν τελικά ισχύει αυτό με τα μαλλιά..

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Παντως αυτο που εγινε και χαθηκαν τα χαρτια ειναι πολυ κακο για εμας που θα μπουμε με απολυτηριο!!! -16 θεσεις γτ αυτα τα παιδια θα μπουνε σιγουρα...!!!!

----------


## alkiviadis

> Εντάξει φιλαράκο για το σκουλαρίκι καλά κάναν...
> Δεν νοείται μελλοντικός πλοίαρχος να φοράει σκουλαρίκι.. :evil:
> Αυτό δεν είναι παρατραβηγμένο όσο αν τελικά ισχύει αυτό με τα μαλλιά..


Απλά αν έχεις μακρύ μαλλί είναι πολύ πιθανόν να σε πάρουν με κακό μάτι οι καθηγητές....Ξέρεις τώρα τις προκαταλήψεις...Εδώ κάποιοι μεγάλοι σε ηλικία άνθρωποι θεωρούν τα παιδιά με μακριά μαλλιά πρεζόνια...

----------


## Pavliaris

Ta theorw paratravigmena ola auta an den tou aresei tou kathigiti as min koitaei ton allo me ta makria malia...

----------


## haytek

F/b kefalonia λάθος τα εχεις καταλάβει...
Για φέτος η προκύρηξη λέει ότι θα παρουν σύνολα 700 άτομα περίπου από πανελλήνιες και απολυτήριο μαζί...
Από πανελλήνιες μπήκαν 173 άτομα κάπου εκει..συνεπώς τα υπόλοιπα θα μπουν από απολυτήριο..¶ρα είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό αν μπουν απο πανελλήνιες ή απολυτήριο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marios.sp

> F/b kefalonia λάθος τα εχεις καταλάβει...
> Για φέτος η προκύρηξη λέει ότι θα παρουν σύνολα 700 άτομα περίπου από πανελλήνιες και απολυτήριο μαζί...
> Από πανελλήνιες μπήκαν 173 άτομα κάπου εκει..συνεπώς τα υπόλοιπα θα μπουν από απολυτήριο..¶ρα είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό αν μπουν απο πανελλήνιες ή απολυτήριο...


Βεβαια αν αυτα τα παιδια ειχαν γραψει καλα θα περναγαν στην σχολη της επιλογης τους.Ενω αν δεν εχουν τοσο καλο απολυτηριο μπορει να μην περασουν στη σχολη που θελουν.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Ta theorw paratravigmena ola auta an den tou aresei tou kathigiti as min koitaei ton allo me ta makria malia...


 
Κ όμως αδερφέ έτσι είναι...Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν κοιτάει αλλού ο καθηγητής..

----------


## Pavliaris

> F/b kefalonia λάθος τα εχεις καταλάβει...
> Για φέτος η προκύρηξη λέει ότι θα παρουν σύνολα 700 άτομα περίπου από πανελλήνιες και απολυτήριο μαζί...
> Από πανελλήνιες μπήκαν 173 άτομα κάπου εκει..συνεπώς τα υπόλοιπα θα μπουν από απολυτήριο..¶ρα είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό αν μπουν απο πανελλήνιες ή απολυτήριο...


Φιλε haytek εχεις κανει ενα λαθακι δεν λεει 700 αλλα 1,176... σου παραθετω και το κοματι που το αναφερει:
Ο αριθμός των Ελλήνων σπουδαστών/σπουδαστριών που θα εισαχθούν στις Α.Ε.Ν. Πλοιάρχων – Μηχανικών κατά το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2009-2010, καθορίζεται σε 1.176 *( 652 Πλοίαρχοι και 524 Μηχανικοί).*

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Καλημέρα!!!

Τα αποτελέσματα για εμάς που θα μπούμε μέσω απολυτηρίου μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πότε βγαίνουν;

----------


## Pavliaris

> Καλημέρα!!!
> 
> Τα αποτελέσματα για εμάς που θα μπούμε μέσω απολυτηρίου μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πότε βγαίνουν;


το εχουμε αναφερει ποιο πανω αρκετες φορες... βγαινουν μεταξυ 15-20 Σεμπτεμβριου!

----------


## thanassis sideris

mipws gnorizete posoi mpikan me panellhnies stin mixanikwn....?

----------


## haytek

2 άτομα μόνο φίλε μπήκαν στην ΑΕΝ Μηχανικών! 
Ναι καλά βλέπεις!  :Very Happy:

----------


## GeorgeGr

2 atoma? :-?

----------


## marios.sp

> 2 atoma? :-?


Ναι φιλε 2 ατομα!αλλα πιστευω θα μπουνε αρκετα ατομα με απολυτηριο!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Ναι φιλε 2 ατομα!αλλα πιστευω θα μπουνε αρκετα ατομα με απολυτηριο!


Συγουρα γιατι οσες θεσεις μενουν κενες απο αυτους που ηταν με πανελληνιες θα καλυφθουνε απο απολητηριο... Πλοιαρχοι ποσοι μπηκανε με πανελληνιες?

----------


## GeorgeGr

Otan eixa paei ston aspropurgo gia na kata8esw ta xartia mou eipe "autos" pou mou ta ekane, pws fetos phgan polla atoma...

Alla 3erei kaneis posoi pane me apolitirio-ploiarxoi peripou ka8e xrono?

----------


## marios.sp

> Otan eixa paei ston aspropurgo gia na kata8esw ta xartia mou eipe "autos" pou mou ta ekane, pws fetos phgan polla atoma...
> 
> Alla 3erei kaneis posoi pane me apolitirio-ploiarxoi peripou ka8e xrono?


Δυστηχως δεν το γνωριζω αυτο.

----------


## Pavliaris

> Otan eixa paei ston aspropurgo gia na kata8esw ta xartia mou eipe "autos" pou mou ta ekane, pws fetos phgan polla atoma...
> 
> Alla 3erei kaneis posoi pane me apolitirio-ploiarxoi peripou ka8e xrono?


Συγουρα πανε πολλοι γιατι εγω εκανα τα χαρτια μου 1 Ιουλιου και ημουν ο 582 που πηγε σκεψου....

----------


## GeorgeGr

thnx.
Egw ta ekana ton Augousto prin 2 vdomades peripou kai prepei na hmun o 880 peripou :P

----------


## perlasmeister

> Συγουρα πανε πολλοι γιατι εγω εκανα τα χαρτια μου 1 Ιουλιου και ημουν ο 582 που πηγε σκεψου....


file polloi pane posoi tha meinoun mexri to ptyxio einai to thema  :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeGr

> file polloi pane posoi tha meinoun mexri to ptyxio einai to thema



Etsi akrivws!

----------


## panosL

Σήμερα έκανα και εγώ τα χαρτιά μου στη Σχολή του Ασπρόπυργου...Όντως ο κύριος που ήταν εκει μου είπε πως έχουν γίνει πολλές αιτήσεις!
Ακόμη μου είπε πως τα αποτελέσματα να τα περιμένουμε τέλη Σεπτέβρη...
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και ραντεβού στη σχολή!

@χάιτεκ είσαι από Λαμία?και εγώ Λαμιώτης είμαι...Στείλε πμ για τα περαιτέρω!

----------


## newsman

εγώ λέω να κάνουμε μία άλλη δημοσκόπηση.Καταρχήν όταν πήγα να δώσω τα χαρτιά μου τον Αύγουστο πήρα αριθμό 730 οπότε προτίνω να αρχίσουμε να λέμε βαθμούς απολυτηρίων για να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε.
Και ξεκινώ πρώτος με βαθμό απολυτηρίου 14.1

----------


## marios.sp

> εγώ λέω να κάνουμε μία άλλη δημοσκόπηση.Καταρχήν όταν πήγα να δώσω τα χαρτιά μου τον Αύγουστο πήρα αριθμό 730 οπότε προτίνω να αρχίσουμε να λέμε βαθμούς απολυτηρίων για να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε.
> Και ξεκινώ πρώτος με βαθμό απολυτηρίου 14.1


Ωραια ιδεα newsman.Θα παρουμε ενα δειγμα τουλαχιστον.Μπραβο! :Very Happy:

----------


## newsman

τζάμπα έριξα την ιδέα...οι περισσότεροι ντρέπονται για κάποιον λόγο να πουν ή φοβούνται...

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Βαθμος απολυτηριου 14.3!

----------


## marios.sp

> τζάμπα έριξα την ιδέα...οι περισσότεροι ντρέπονται για κάποιον λόγο να πουν ή φοβούνται...


Ελευθερα παιδια,μια παρεα ειμαστε εδω μεσα!

----------


## newsman

καλά....αν κινούμαστε όλοι γύρο από τον ίδιο βαθμό απολυτηρίου πάει καήκαμε...

----------


## Γιωργακης

> καλά....αν κινούμαστε όλοι γύρο από τον ίδιο βαθμό απολυτηρίου πάει καήκαμε...


Εγω εχω απολυτηριο 16,5 και με lower παω 17.500 μορια  :Very Happy:

----------


## alkiviadis

> τζάμπα έριξα την ιδέα...οι περισσότεροι ντρέπονται για κάποιον λόγο να πουν ή φοβούνται...


Εγώ δεν νομίζω οτι ντρέπονται απλά το θεωρώ λίγο χαζό να πουν εδώ μερικές εκατοντάδες παιδιών πόσο βαθμό είχαν..Δεν υπάρχει λόγος όλα θα κριθούν σε λίγες μέρες...Αν και πιστεύω πως είμαι ο πιο χαμηλόβαθμος εδω πέρα... :Ρ

----------


## marios.sp

> Εγώ δεν νομίζω οτι ντρέπονται απλά το θεωρώ λίγο χαζό να πουν εδώ μερικές εκατοντάδες παιδιών πόσο βαθμό είχαν..Δεν υπάρχει λόγος όλα θα κριθούν σε λίγες μέρες...Αν και πιστεύω πως είμαι ο πιο χαμηλόβαθμος εδω πέρα... :Ρ


Ε δεν ειμαστε και εκατονταδες στο nautilia βρε Αλκιβιαδη :Razz:  :Razz: ..απλα για να κανουμε ενα γκαλοπ να δουμε αν θα πεσουμε μεσα..

----------


## alkiviadis

> Ε δεν ειμαστε και εκατονταδες στο nautilia βρε Αλκιβιαδη..απλα για να κανουμε ενα γκαλοπ να δουμε αν θα πεσουμε μεσα..


Μα αδερφέ γιατί τόσο άγχος??Λίγη υπομονή σε μερικές μέρες θα ξέρουμε όλοι αν και δεν νομίζω να μείνουν πολλοί απ'έξω αν όχι κανένας...Σόρρυ για το νούμερο αλλά είδα αριθμούς 582 730 και λέω ώπα!!

----------


## LIZZIE

εχω εναν γνωστο που θελει να μπει στισ αεν με απολυτηριο κοντα στο 10 εχει καμια πιθανοτητα ?

----------


## marios.sp

> εχω εναν γνωστο που θελει να μπει στισ αεν με απολυτηριο κοντα στο 10 εχει καμια πιθανοτητα ?


Εχει Lizzie..ας κανει τα χαρτια και βλεπει..αν και πιστευω οτι δεν θα μεινουν απεξω παιδια.

----------


## LIZZIE

> Εχει Lizzie..ας κανει τα χαρτια και βλεπει..αν και πιστευω οτι δεν θα μεινουν απεξω παιδια.



ναι τα χαρτια τα εχει ηδη κανει... απλα εδωσε και με πανελληνιες και δεν περασε και περιμενει τωρα με το απολυτηριο, Απλα δυσαρεστηθηκε λιγο ...

----------


## Pavliaris

Εγω εχω απολυτηριο 14,2...

----------


## marios.sp

> ναι τα χαρτια τα εχει ηδη κανει... απλα εδωσε και με πανελληνιες και δεν περασε και περιμενει τωρα με το απολυτηριο, Απλα δυσαρεστηθηκε λιγο ...


Aς μην ανυσηχει ολοι θα μπουν.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Aς μην ανυσηχει ολοι θα μπουν.


Τα τελευταία χρόνια τουλάχιστον έτσι γίνεται..Λέτε να είμαστε τόσο άτυχοι??

----------


## marios.sp

> Τα τελευταία χρόνια τουλάχιστον έτσι γίνεται..Λέτε να είμαστε τόσο άτυχοι??


Μπα ρε συ Αλκιβιαδη δεν νομιζω.Ετσι οπως τα υπολογισα,τα παιδια που μπηκαν απο Πανελληνιες ηταν 196 ατομα συνολικα(πλοιαρχοι).Συνολικα οι θεσεις για τους πλοιαρχους ειναι 741.Οποτε μας μενουνε 550 θεσεις.Πιστευω οτι ειναι υπεραρκετες.Οσων αφορα τους μηχανικους απο Πανελληνιες μπηκαν 10 ατομα συνολικα και οι θεσεις ειναι 595 οποτε μενουν 585(υπεραρκετες).

----------


## alkiviadis

> Μπα ρε συ Αλκιβιαδη δεν νομιζω.Ετσι οπως τα υπολογισα,τα παιδια που μπηκαν απο Πανελληνιες ηταν 196 ατομα συνολικα(πλοιαρχοι).Συνολικα οι θεσεις για τους πλοιαρχους ειναι 741.Οποτε μας μενουνε 550 θεσεις.Πιστευω οτι ειναι υπεραρκετες.Οσων αφορα τους μηχανικους απο Πανελληνιες μπηκαν 10 ατομα συνολικα και οι θεσεις ειναι 595 οποτε μενουν 585(υπεραρκετες).


Ναι Μάριε αλλά δεν είναι και λίγοι εκείνοι που μπαίνουν με απολυτήριο...αν δούμε τους αριθμόυς πρωτοκόλλου που δίνει κάθε σχολή έχουμε φτάσει σε εξίσου μεγάλα νούμερα(730)και αυτό σε μία μόνο σχολή..Τελος πάντων καλό είναι να περιμένουμε να δούμε και να μην κάνουμε εικασίες και βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα γιατί δίνουμε λάθος εντυπώσεις και δημιουργούμε πανικό και άγχος ακόμα και στους εαυτούς μας χωρίς λόγο....

----------


## skotsezos

> εγώ λέω να κάνουμε μία άλλη δημοσκόπηση.Καταρχήν όταν πήγα να δώσω τα χαρτιά μου τον Αύγουστο πήρα αριθμό 730 οπότε προτίνω να αρχίσουμε να λέμε βαθμούς απολυτηρίων για να ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε.
> Και ξεκινώ πρώτος με βαθμό απολυτηρίου 14.1




εγω που εχω βαθμο απολυτηριου 13,7 εχω ελπιδες?τα αποτελεσματα ποτε β γαινουν?

----------


## haytek

Ρε παιδιά πρέπει να καταλάβετε κάτι..
Δεν δουλεύουμε στο υπουργείο ούτε είναι στο χέρι μας ποιος θα περάσει ή όχι..

Τα λέω για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε και μήπως αύριο μεθαύριο έρθει κανείς και μας πει "δεν πέρασα αλλά εσύ μου είχες πει ότι ήμουν μέσα σίγουρα"..
Περιμένετε 10-15 μέρες ακόμα και θα τα μάθετε από τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους...
Την γνώμη του εκφράζει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα και δεν σημαίνει ότι πάντα αυτή είναι σωστή..

Γιαυτό υπομονή ....

Όσο για σένα σκοτσέζε , κάνε τα χαρτιά σου..δεν χάνεις τίποτα...Ξέρω πολλά αάτομα που έχουν κάνει τα χαρτιά με απολυτήριο 10 και 11..όποτε μην μου αγχώνεσαι!
Τα αποτελέσματα όπως έχουμε πει σε άπειρα προηγούμενα ποστς τα αναμένουμε στο δεκαήμερο μεταξύ 10 και 20 του μήνα..

----------


## perlasmeister

> Ρε παιδιά πρέπει να καταλάβετε κάτι..
> Δεν δουλεύουμε στο υπουργείο ούτε είναι στο χέρι μας ποιος θα περάσει ή όχι..
> 
> Τα λέω για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε και μήπως αύριο μεθαύριο έρθει κανείς και μας πει "δεν πέρασα αλλά εσύ μου είχες πει ότι ήμουν μέσα σίγουρα"..
> Περιμένετε 10-15 μέρες ακόμα και θα τα μάθετε από τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους...
> Την γνώμη του εκφράζει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα και δεν σημαίνει ότι πάντα αυτή είναι σωστή..
> 
> Γιαυτό υπομονή ....
> 
> ...


kai gia na simpliroso an koitaksete ta proigoumena xronia tous pinakes me tous eidaxthentes mpikan akoma kai me apolitirio 9!! kai de nomizo pos fetos tha gemisoun oi sxoles i mipos fetos koptontai oloi gia tis aen yparxei megali parafilologia opos kathe xrono oti mporoi na meinoun atoma ekso omos kathe xrono vleoume eleipseis stis aen opos leei kai o haytek stamatiste na rotate synexeia an tha mpeite ypomoni se 10 meres kai meta an tyxon pou dyskolo to vlepo den perasete tote peite oti thelete

----------


## haytek

Εντάξει αυτό που είναι δεδομένο είναι πως όλοι δεν θα μπουν..

Φανταστείτε πως στην αθήνα οι υποψήφιοι με απολυτήριο είναι γύρω στους 800-900...
προσθέστε σε αυτούς τους υποψηφίους από τις υπόλοιπες σχολές και θα υπάρξει ως αποτέλεσμα ένας αριθμός Ψ..
από αυτόν τον αριθμό Ψ , θα πάρουν 500-550 άτομα συνολικα(για πλοιάρχους)...
Συνεπώς όλοι δεν μπαίνουν  :Sad: 

Τέλος πάντων,συμμεριζόμαστε την αγωνία σας αλλά αυτή να βρίθει από νορμαλ πλαίσια..

----------


## marios.sp

> Εντάξει αυτό που είναι δεδομένο είναι πως όλοι δεν θα μπουν..
> 
> Φανταστείτε πως στην αθήνα οι υποψήφιοι με απολυτήριο είναι γύρω στους 800-900...
> προσθέστε σε αυτούς τους υποψηφίους από τις υπόλοιπες σχολές και θα υπάρξει ως αποτέλεσμα ένας αριθμός Ψ..
> από αυτόν τον αριθμό Ψ , θα πάρουν 500-550 άτομα συνολικα(για πλοιάρχους)...
> Συνεπώς όλοι δεν μπαίνουν 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων,συμμεριζόμαστε την αγωνία σας αλλά αυτή να βρίθει από νορμαλ πλαίσια..


Haytek ειναι τοσα ατομα(800-900)που εκαναν αιτηση με απολυτηριο μονο στον Αθηνα?

----------


## perlasmeister

> Haytek ειναι τοσα ατομα(800-900)που εκαναν αιτηση με απολυτηριο μονο στον Αθηνα?


giati file pisteveis oti einai kai alla sti athina ?

----------


## haytek

ahhaahhahahahahaahaahhaahhahaha
AHHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHAHAAH

----------


## marios.sp

> giati file pisteveis oti einai kai alla sti athina ?


Αυτοι οι 800 δεν ειναι και αυτοι που μπηκαν με πανελληνιες? :Confused:

----------


## φανούλα

Ε δεν μπήκαν μόνο οι Αθηναίοι Μάριε!! Για το απολυτήριο λένε, ότι περίπου στα 800 άτομα δήλωσαν από Αθήνα :Wink: ....

----------


## perlasmeister

> Ε δεν μπήκαν μόνο οι Αθηναίοι Μάριε!! Για το απολυτήριο λένε, ότι περίπου στα 800 άτομα δήλωσαν από Αθήνα....


800 apo oli tin ellada mporei apo athina de nomizo ti fetos skeftikan oloi na pane aen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marios.sp

> 800 apo oli tin ellada mporei apo athina de nomizo ti fetos skeftikan oloi na pane aen


Και εγω αυτο λεω..απλα μου φανηκε παραξενο!Για να δουμε..

----------


## alkiviadis

> Και εγω αυτο λεω..απλα μου φανηκε παραξενο!Για να δουμε..


Το οτι θα δούμε Μάριε είναι το μόνο σίγουρο...Λίγη υπομονή βρε παιδιά....

----------


## perlasmeister

> Και εγω αυτο λεω..απλα μου φανηκε παραξενο!Για να δουμε..


kontos psalmos alilouia

----------


## perlasmeister

> Το οτι θα δούμε Μάριε είναι το μόνο σίγουρο...Λίγη υπομονή βρε παιδιά....


sostos o paixtis

----------


## thanassis sideris

ta atoma ston aspropurgo einai ontws 900

----------


## Pavliaris

Gia 900 den xerw alla sugoura para polloi pigan apo athina afou ton iounio pou piga kai dilwsa imoun o 582 kai den mou to edwse mesa apo kanan upologisti auto to numero ala anixe ena tetradio egrapse to onoma mou kai mou evale to numero, kai prin apo mena uparxane paraaaaaaaaaa polloi...

----------


## panosL

> Gia 900 den xerw alla sugoura para polloi pigan apo athina afou ton iounio pou piga kai dilwsa imoun o 582 kai den mou to edwse mesa apo kanan upologisti auto to numero ala anixe ena tetradio egrapse to onoma mou kai mou evale to numero, kai prin apo mena uparxane paraaaaaaaaaa polloi...


egw imoyn o 950

----------


## φανούλα

Πετάει η ομάδα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Πετάει η ομάδα!!!


Εγω ελπιζω να μπουμε και να βγουμε και οι 950.. :Very Happy:

----------


## panosL

> Εγω ελπιζω να μπουμε και να βγουμε και οι 950..


keep on dreaming.....

----------


## marios.sp

> keep on dreaming.....


Λες ε????:-?

----------


## panosL

> Λες ε????:-?


Η ιστορία των τελευταίων ετών το λέει αγαπητέ μου φίλε Μάριε...όχι τόσο το πρώτο αλλά το δευτερο που δυστυχώς είναι πραγματικότητα.

----------


## marios.sp

> Η ιστορία των τελευταίων ετών το λέει αγαπητέ μου φίλε Μάριε...όχι τόσο το πρώτο αλλά το δευτερο που δυστυχώς είναι πραγματικότητα.


Και εγω αυτο ξερω..αλλα αν γεμισουνε ολες οι θεσεις ετσι...που ειναι 741 για τους πλοιαρχους..ποσοι μπορει να φυγουν?οι μισοι?γιατι γινεται ομως αυτο?δεν γνωριζουν που πανε?ποσοι αποφοιτουν καθε χρονο?

----------


## Natsios

*Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού: Αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον εκδηλώνουν οι νέοι*
Πέμπτη, 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009 07:00




Διέξοδο στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα αναζητούν όλο και περισσότεροι νέοι, όπως προκύπτει από τα μέχρι στιγμής στοιχεία του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, που δείχνουν αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον των νέων για εγγραφή στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΕΝ).

Επισημαίνεται ότι η καταληκτική ημερομηνία για κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών στις ΑΕΝ είναι η Πέμπτη 10 Σεπτεμβρίου. Δικαίωμα για κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών έχουν όλοι οι νέοι και οι νέες που είναι απόφοιτοι Λυκείων και ΤΕΕ.

Οπως σημειώνουν ναυτιλιακοί κύκλοι, το ναυτικό επάγγελμα εξασφαλίζει σήμερα μία σίγουρη επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία για τη «γενιά των 700 ευρώ» καθώς η έλλειψη σε αξιωματικούς στον ελληνικό και διεθνή εμπορικό στόλο είναι εμφανής.

Παράλληλα, υπόσχεται πολύ υψηλότερες αμοιβές σε σύγκριση με αυτές που μπορεί να «διεκδικήσει» ένας νέος στην ξηρά. Οπως είναι γνωστό, η φοίτηση στις ΑΕΝ (έξι πλοιάρχων, μία για Μηχανικούς και 3 μεικτές, δηλαδή για Πλοιάρχους και Μηχανικούς) είναι δωρεάν και είναι τετραετής. Τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια χωρίζονται σε 4 εξάμηνα, οπότε γίνεται εναλλακτική θητεία, δηλαδή: στην ΑΕΝ για 6 μήνες, σε πλοίο για 6 μήνες, πάλι στην ΑΕΝ για 6 μήνες και πάλι σε πλοίο για 6 μήνες. Τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια είναι αποκλειστικά στην ΑΕΝ.

Στη διάρκεια των δύο 6μηνων θαλάσσιων υπηρεσιών στο πλοίο, οι σπουδαστές αμείβονται. Οι ελάχιστοι καθαροί μισθοί είναι 630 ευρώ και 1.070 ευρώ για πρωτοετείς και δευτεροετείς αντίστοιχα, ενώ μετά την αποφοίτησή τους από τις σχολές φέρουν το βαθμό του Πλοιάρχου Γ΄ (Ανθυποπλοιάρχου) ή Μηχανικού Γ΄ αντίστοιχα, ενώ μπορεί να φθάσει στο βαθμό του Υποπλοιάρχου ή Μηχανικού Β΄ σε ηλικία 28-29 χρόνων και του Πλοιάρχου ή Μηχανικού Α΄σε ηλικία 32-33 χρόνων.

Οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές των αξιωματικών στο πλοίο ορίζονται στη Συλλογική Σύμβαση Εργασίας, αλλά οι πραγματικές όμως που ισχύουν στην αγορά είναι υψηλότερες.

*Ενδεικτικοί μισθοί*

Οι ενδεικτικοί μισθοί, έτσι όπως αναφέρονται σε ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος, είναι:

Φορτηγά Πλοία (σε ευρώ ανά μήνα υπηρεσίας στο πλοίο): Πλοίαρχος 7.250 ευρώ, Υποπλοίαρχος 5.600 ευρώ, Ανθυποπλοίαρχος 3.500 ευρώ, Μηχανικός Α΄ 7.100 ευρώ, Μηχανικός Β΄ 5.600 ευρώ, Μηχανικός Γ΄ 3.500 ευρώ.

Δεξαμενόπλοια: Πλοίαρχος 8.300 ευρώ, Υποπλοίαρχος 6.800 ευρώ, Ανθυποπλοίαρχος 4.300, ευρώ, Μηχανικός Α΄ 8.000 ευρώ, Μηχανικός Β΄ 6.800 ευρώ, Μηχανικός Γ΄ 4.300 ευρώ.

Η υπηρεσία διαρκεί τουλάχιστον 7 μήνες για τα φορτηγά πλοία και 6 μήνες για τα πετρελαιοφόρα πλοία. 



Πηγη: www.naftemporiki.gr

----------


## Pavliaris

> *Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού: Αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον εκδηλώνουν οι νέοι*
> Πέμπτη, 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009 07:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Διέξοδο στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα αναζητούν όλο και περισσότεροι νέοι, όπως προκύπτει από τα μέχρι στιγμής στοιχεία του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, που δείχνουν αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον των νέων για εγγραφή στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΕΝ).
> 
> Επισημαίνεται ότι η καταληκτική ημερομηνία για κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών στις ΑΕΝ είναι η Πέμπτη 10 Σεπτεμβρίου. Δικαίωμα για κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών έχουν όλοι οι νέοι και οι νέες που είναι απόφοιτοι Λυκείων και ΤΕΕ.
> ...


Πολυ ωραιο σε ευχαριστουμε που το ανεβασες!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> *Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού: Αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον εκδηλώνουν οι νέοι*
> Πέμπτη, 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009 07:00
> 
> 
>  Διέξοδο στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα αναζητούν όλο και περισσότεροι νέοι, όπως προκύπτει από τα μέχρι στιγμής στοιχεία του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, που δείχνουν αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον των νέων για εγγραφή στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΕΝ).
> 
> Επισημαίνεται ότι η καταληκτική ημερομηνία για κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών στις ΑΕΝ είναι η Πέμπτη 10 Σεπτεμβρίου. Δικαίωμα για κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών έχουν όλοι οι νέοι και οι νέες που είναι απόφοιτοι Λυκείων και ΤΕΕ.
> 
> Οπως σημειώνουν ναυτιλιακοί κύκλοι, το ναυτικό επάγγελμα εξασφαλίζει σήμερα μία σίγουρη επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία για τη «γενιά των 700 ευρώ» καθώς η έλλειψη σε αξιωματικούς στον ελληνικό και διεθνή εμπορικό στόλο είναι εμφανής.
> ...


Πολυ ωραιο το αρθρο φιλε!Αλλα και τα παιδια που δειχνουν ενδιαφερον και μπαινουνε στις σχολες,να τις τελειωνουν κιολας ετσι ωστε να υπαρξουν αρκετοι αξιωματικοι Ελληνες.

----------


## perlasmeister

--sosta !!!

----------


## newsman

κάτι μου λέει πως οι μέρες αναμονής πριν τις 20 Σεπτεμβρίου θα είναι πολύ δύσκολες...Ας περάσει λοιπόν ο καλύτερος.....

----------


## sofakisamos

Γιατί θα είναι πολυ δυσκολες??

----------


## newsman

άγχος κοπελιααααά......

----------


## sofakisamos

ΣΩΣΤΑ!ΗΔΗ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ....

----------


## Pavliaris

Μα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι αφηνουν την διορια μεχρι 10/9 και δεν την κανουν μεχρι 15/8 ετσι ωστε να εχουμε τα αποτελεσματα μεχρι αρχες σεμπτεμβρη το αργοτερο.... Δεν καταλαβενω γιατι το αφηνουν μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη!!!!!!

----------


## panosL

> Μα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι αφηνουν την διορια μεχρι 10/9 και δεν την κανουν μεχρι 15/8 ετσι ωστε να εχουμε τα αποτελεσματα μεχρι αρχες σεμπτεμβρη το αργοτερο.... Δεν καταλαβενω γιατι το αφηνουν μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη!!!!!!


Για να έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν τα χαρτιά τους όσοι δεν πέρασαν μέσω πανελληνίων...

----------


## marios.sp

> Για να έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν τα χαρτιά τους όσοι δεν πέρασαν μέσω πανελληνίων...


Μα οσοι δεν περασαν στις Πανελληνιες το ξερουν απο τον Ιουνιο.Ας αφηναν διορεια μεχρι τον Αυγουστο δηλαδη 2.5 μηνες.

----------


## Pavliaris

Το θεορω υπερβολικο να μας πηγαινουν μεχρι τελη σεμπτεμβρη γιατι αν τελικα δεν μπουμε δεν μας αφηνει περιθωρια για να αναζητησουμε κατι αλλο.... οσοι ενδιαφερονται για κατι αλλο...

----------


## marios.sp

> Το θεορω υπερβολικο να μας πηγαινουν μεχρι τελη σεμπτεμβρη γιατι αν τελικα δεν μπουμε δεν μας αφηνει περιθωρια για να αναζητησουμε κατι αλλο.... οσοι ενδιαφερονται για κατι αλλο...


Πολυ σωστο αυτο που λεει ο Παυλος.Περσυ βγηκαν αρχες Αυγουστου...οποτε ειχες ενα μεγαλυτερο περιθωριο να βρεις κατι αλλο να κανεις..

----------


## GeorgeGr

Giati den kaneis ta xartia sou kai se kapoia allh sxolh an 8es gia na exeis apla mia lush an dn beis stis AEN? Kai an telika se paroun den pas  :Wink:

----------


## perlasmeister

> Πολυ σωστο αυτο που λεει ο Παυλος.Περσυ βγηκαν αρχες Αυγουστου...οποτε ειχες ενα μεγαλυτερο περιθωριο να βρεις κατι αλλο να κανεις..


to oti prospathoun na min exoun ellipseis kai fetos to skeftikate? giati nomizete to kathisteroun mpas kai peisoun kanenan apo tis  <<oraies>> diafimiseis tou yen :Confused:

----------


## alkiviadis

> to oti prospathoun na min exoun ellipseis kai fetos to skeftikate? giati nomizete to kathisteroun mpas kai peisoun kanenan apo tis <<oraies>> diafimiseis tou yen


Τώρα μιλάς σωστά.....

----------


## perlasmeister

> Τώρα μιλάς σωστά.....


ma file mou einai autonoito otan i imerominia kontevei na ftasei os ta mesa septemvriou kai oi diafimiseis paizontai se dialeimma sxedon  :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeGr

> to oti prospathoun na min exoun ellipseis kai fetos to skeftikate? giati nomizete to kathisteroun mpas kai peisoun kanenan apo tis  <<oraies>> diafimiseis tou yen



Den einai apoluta swsto auto pou les file, exoun dhlwsei polla atoma kai mono an skefteis ton ari8mo twn sxolwn 8 deis oti den boroun na boun oloi wste na ka8hsteroun giauto to logo ta apotelesmata.

----------


## perlasmeister

> Den einai apoluta swsto auto pou les file, exoun dhlwsei polla atoma kai mono an skefteis ton ari8mo twn sxolwn 8 deis oti den boroun na boun oloi wste na ka8hsteroun giauto to logo ta apotelesmata.


katse na doume telika posoi polloi einai oi ypopsifioi ,kai vevaios den einai apolyto giati aploustata kapoioi to skeftikan sovara kai exoun edo kai kairo exoun kanei tis aitiseis tous

----------


## GeorgeGr

Otan kate8esa ta xartia mou to noumero egrafe 850+... Giauto to skeftomai pws apokleietai na einai argoun ta apotelesmata giauto to logo...

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Paidia exw apolytirio 14,8 kai exw valei prwti epilogi Ydra. Otan katethesa ta xartia mou imoun 12os paizei na perasw??

----------


## Pavliaris

> Giati den kaneis ta xartia sou kai se kapoia allh sxolh an 8es gia na exeis apla mia lush an dn beis stis AEN? Kai an telika se paroun den pas


 Giati stin AEN sou pernoun to gnisio apolutirio kai se opoia alli sxoli paw tha ou zitisoun to gnisio kai den to exw to exoun stin AEN... Alla prosopika den endiaferome kai gia kapoia alli sxoli :Razz:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Paidia exw apolytirio 14,8 kai exw valei prwti epilogi Ydra. Otan katethesa ta xartia mou imoun 12os paizei na perasw??


 to theorw polu pithano to 14,8 einai kalo apolutiro gia YDRA... Alla opws eipame ki poio prin tipota den einai sugouro!

----------


## marios.sp

> Giati stin AEN sou pernoun to gnisio apolutirio kai se opoia alli sxoli paw tha ou zitisoun to gnisio kai den to exw to exoun stin AEN... Alla prosopika den endiaferome kai gia kapoia alli sxoli


Σωστο αυτο..απο την στιγμη που δινεις το απολυτηριο σου δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο..

----------


## Pavliaris

Kala i diafimisi tou upourgeiou einai korufi.... exoune valei kati fotos apo kati ploia pou einai poio kathara kai apo to saloni mou, kai ta parousiazoun ola rodina mesa se miso lepto...xaxaxaxa

----------


## marios.sp

> Kala i diafimisi tou upourgeiou einai korufi.... exoune valei kati fotos apo kati ploia pou einai poio kathara kai apo to saloni mou, kai ta parousiazoun ola rodina mesa se miso lepto...xaxaxaxa


Παυλο τα συγκεκριμενα πλοια ειναι του Ωναση..αν παρατηρησεις και τις στολες που φορανε ειναι του Ωναση :Razz:  :Razz: ..παρουσιαζουν μια απο τις καλυτερες εταιριες..(ειναι καθαρα γιατι στο καπνηστιριο δεν παταει κανενας :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## Pavliaris

> Παυλο τα συγκεκριμενα πλοια ειναι του Ωναση..αν παρατηρησεις και τις στολες που φορανε ειναι του Ωναση..παρουσιαζουν μια απο τις καλυτερες εταιριες..


 ααααααα μαλιστα τοτε σε αυτη την εταιρεια πρεπει να παμε πρωτο ταξιδι.... αφου την διαφιμιζει και το υπουργειο :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

πως λεγετε η εταιρεια του Ωναση???

----------


## marios.sp

> πως λεγετε η εταιρεια του Ωναση???


Olympic Shipping and Management S.A.

----------


## Pavliaris

ta ploia tou ti simea exoun???

----------


## marios.sp

> ta ploia tou ti simea exoun???


Ελληνικη!εκτος απο ενα νομιζω.

----------


## Pavliaris

τσεκαρα στην σελιδα του και ολα του τα πλοια ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα.... ολα μαζι φτανουν dwt *2,700,000.......*

----------


## marios.sp

> τσεκαρα στην σελιδα του και ολα του τα πλοια ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα.... ολα μαζι φτανουν dwt *2,700,000.......*


Σοβαρα?χαχαχα!Αυτα ειναι..

----------


## c_nick

kalimera paidia......exw apolythrio 13,4 kai exw kai lower prwth epilogh dhlwsa oinousses pws ta vlepete ta pragmata mporw na perasw????.....eyxomai kala taxidia kai hremes thalasses se osous taxidevoun kai se osous prokeitai na taxidepsoun....

----------


## Pavliaris

> Σοβαρα?χαχαχα!Αυτα ειναι..


 Ναι μπες στο http://www.olyship.com/ και τσεκαρε κατω κατω στην σελιδα τα πλοια και το μεγεθος τους....

----------


## Pavliaris

> kalimera paidia......exw apolythrio 13,4 kai exw kai lower prwth epilogh dhlwsa oinousses pws ta vlepete ta pragmata mporw na perasw????.....eyxomai kala taxidia kai hremes thalasses se osous taxidevoun kai se osous prokeitai na taxidepsoun....


Πολυ πιθανον φιλε μου εχεις ελπιδες... Αλλα οπως ειπαμε και παραπανω κανεις δεν ειναι μαντης να ξερει ακριβως......

----------


## c_nick

eyxaristw file mou...ta apotelesmata mesw internet mporoume na ta mathoume swsta????

----------


## Pavliaris

> eyxaristw file mou...ta apotelesmata mesw internet mporoume na ta mathoume swsta????


 Ne vevaia tha anakoinothoun sto www.yen.gr.

----------


## DiMa_GR

paidia epeidi pisteuw pwc dn 8a mpw AEN .. 
3ereic knc gia sxolh me ypobruxia ?? ti paizei ?? kt akousa ... gia auto .. opoioc 3erei help ...

----------


## Pavliaris

> paidia epeidi pisteuw pwc dn 8a mpw AEN .. 
> 3ereic knc gia sxolh me ypobruxia ?? ti paizei ?? kt akousa ... gia auto .. opoioc 3erei help ...


 Giati file mou pisteveis oti den tha mpeis AEN ti apolutirio exeis???

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Giati file mou pisteveis oti den tha mpeis AEN ti apolutirio exeis???


exw apoluthrio 11,2 dn exw lower .. exw kanei leizer ..  :Sad:  metraei st meion ..
k exoun mazeutei polla atoma .. akma k st n salonica pou ekna exw ta xartia mu ... oxi mono stn a8hna ..  :Sad:

----------


## marios.sp

> paidia epeidi pisteuw pwc dn 8a mpw AEN .. 
> 3ereic knc gia sxolh me ypobruxia ?? ti paizei ?? kt akousa ... gia auto .. opoioc 3erei help ...


Παντως φιλε εψαξα,αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι σχετικο. :Confused:

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Παντως φιλε εψαξα,αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι σχετικο.


tnx r file ..  :Sad: 
ante na doume twra .. oufff

----------


## Pavliaris

> exw apoluthrio 11,2 dn exw lower .. exw kanei leizer ..  metraei st meion ..
> k exoun mazeutei polla atoma .. akma k st n salonica pou ekna exw ta xartia mu ... oxi mono stn a8hna ..


 File mou me 11,2 kai +ta moria apo to lower pistevw oti kapou tha se paroun mporei oxi salonica alla se kapoia sxoli tha se paroun.... pou xereis mporei na mpeis kai thessaloniki pou thes.

----------


## DiMa_GR

> File mou me 11,2 kai +ta moria apo to lower pistevw oti kapou tha se paroun mporei oxi salonica alla se kapoia sxoli tha se paroun.... pou xereis mporei na mpeis kai thessaloniki pou thes.


xaxa r file dn exw lower to egrapsa panw ...  :Sad: 
k exw kanei k leizer ..  :Sad:

----------


## DiMa_GR

> File mou me 11,2 kai +ta moria apo to lower pistevw oti kapou tha se paroun mporei oxi salonica alla se kapoia sxoli tha se paroun.... pou xereis mporei na mpeis kai thessaloniki pou thes.


k dn me xalaei na mn perasw salonica. . krhth 8elw poio polu ..  :Smile:

----------


## Pavliaris

> k dn me xalaei na mn perasw salonica. . krhth 8elw poio polu ..


tote file kane upomoni pistevw oti kapou tha mpeis... alla perimene mexri na vgoun ta apotelesmata giati oloi auti tin stigmi kanoume apla eikasies....

----------


## DiMa_GR

> tote file kane upomoni pistevw oti kapou tha mpeis... alla perimene mexri na vgoun ta apotelesmata giati oloi auti tin stigmi kanoume apla eikasies....


exeic dikio ... alla 8elw na psa3w k kt allo .. k dn exw xrono ..  :Sad: 
mexri thc 20 sept. prepei na perimenw ..  :Sad: 
tCpa tnx .. pantwc pesri nmzw dn eixan mazeutei tosa atoma ... :P

----------


## marios.sp

> exeic dikio ... alla 8elw na psa3w k kt allo .. k dn exw xrono .. 
> mexri thc 20 sept. prepei na perimenw .. 
> tCpa tnx .. pantwc pesri nmzw dn eixan mazeutei tosa atoma ... :P


Υπομονη φιλε!! :Smile:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σημερα που κατεθεσα τα χαρτια μου πηρα αριθμο πρωτοκολλου 1010!!!Που ειπε κιολας εκει ο ανθρωπος οτι δηλωσαν πολλοι φετος!Μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι η περισσοτεροι θα λακισουν στην πορεια και οτι τρωνε τις θεσεις των παιδιων που πραγματικα θελουν να μπουν!

----------


## newsman

έτσι είναι παιδιά....θα μας φάνε τη θέση ένα τσούρμο άσχετοι...

----------


## thanassis sideris

gia sas paidia....logo enos atyximatos pou eixa kai etrexa sta nosokomia aytes tis teleutees tesseris meres mipws 3erete an oi mixanikwn exoun zitisei fetos ?????? giati sunexos anaferetai tis sxoles ploiarxon

----------


## DiMa_GR

> έτσι είναι παιδιά....θα μας φάνε τη θέση ένα τσούρμο άσχετοι...


για αυτο εγω παιδια αρχισα να ψαχνω για αλλου .. δεν ξερω .. εχω ξενερωσει αγρια ..  :Sad: 
και το χειροτερο δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη ..  :Sad:  τι θα κανω ??  :Confused:  ουτε ξερω ..

----------


## marios.sp

> gia sas paidia....logo enos atyximatos pou eixa kai etrexa sta nosokomia aytes tis teleutees tesseris meres mipws 3erete an oi mixanikwn exoun zitisei fetos ?????? giati sunexos anaferetai tis sxoles ploiarxon


Φιλε απο πανελληνιες μπηκαν μονο 10 ατομα.Τωρα ποσοι θα μπουν με απολυτηριο δεν ξερουμε.

----------


## panosL

> Kala i diafimisi tou upourgeiou einai korufi.... exoune valei kati fotos apo kati ploia pou einai poio kathara kai apo to saloni mou, kai ta parousiazoun ola rodina mesa se miso lepto...xaxaxaxa


Ασε που η θάλασσα είναι πάντα λάδι.....

----------


## thanassis sideris

> Παυλο τα συγκεκριμενα πλοια ειναι του Ωναση..αν παρατηρησεις και τις στολες που φορανε ειναι του Ωναση..παρουσιαζουν μια απο τις καλυτερες εταιριες..(ειναι καθαρα γιατι στο καπνηστιριο δεν παταει κανενας)


 oi sunthikes twn vaporion einai polu duskoles kai theloun megali prosoxi....kanane episkeues se kati vaporakia sto karnagio kai eixame paei ekei me to sunergeio na doume tis psiktikes sto mixanostasio kai tous feugei mia lamarina apo to palago kai peftei sto podi mou kai twra eimai me 17 rammata panw apo to gonato gia na katalavete.......

----------


## marios.sp

> oi sunthikes twn vaporion einai polu duskoles kai theloun megali prosoxi....kanane episkeues se kati vaporakia sto karnagio kai eixame paei ekei me to sunergeio na doume tis psiktikes sto mixanostasio kai tous feugei mia lamarina apo to palago kai peftei sto podi mou kai twra eimai me 17 rammata panw apo to gonato gia na katalavete.......


Ω ρε φιλε Θαναση περαστικα...

----------


## thanassis sideris

> Ω ρε φιλε Θαναση περαστικα...


 euxaristo........kai to asteio einai oti tha ta vgalw kata tis 20 tou minos deiladi tin imera pou tha vgoune kai ta apotelesmata

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Ω ρε φιλε Θαναση περαστικα...


Perasthka r file ... pantwC egw pisteuw oti adika dn 8a mpoume merikoi pou 8eloume ... gt oi poio polloi 8a fugoun !

----------


## thanassis sideris

> Perasthka r file ... pantwC egw pisteuw oti adika dn 8a mpoume merikoi pou 8eloume ... gt oi poio polloi 8a fugoun !


den thelw na fanw ratsistis alla tha to pw......otan eixa paei gia tis e3etaseis sto upourgio eida kati paidia pou den i3eran pou tous peigenan ta tesserakaimou ithelan na mou ginoun kai naytikoi....evlepa kati paidia me kati skoularikakia kai kati istories teteies...den lew kai gw foraga skoulariki alla otan arxisa na douleuw psiktikos mou eipe o mastoras -file vgale ton xalka apto auti sou giati tha sou kremasoun koudounia sto vapori kai stin etairia.....itan kati alla paidia teleios paidakia pou den ikseran oute na milisoun kai auta ta paidia einai pou tah mas paroun tis theseis

----------


## perlasmeister

to apolitirio kai to xarti apo ta agglika mporei na to parei kapoios mipos to xreiastei i den paizei to rotao giati eixa mia sizitisi me ena paidi

----------


## c_nick

to apolythrio tha to pareis pisw an dn mpeis an mpeis tha to pareis molis teleiwseis th sxolh.....twra to xarti twn aglikwn tha se gelasw....

----------


## c_nick

> den thelw na fanw ratsistis alla tha to pw......otan eixa paei gia tis e3etaseis sto upourgio eida kati paidia pou den i3eran pou tous peigenan ta tesserakaimou ithelan na mou ginoun kai naytikoi....evlepa kati paidia me kati skoularikakia kai kati istories teteies...den lew kai gw foraga skoulariki alla otan arxisa na douleuw psiktikos mou eipe o mastoras -file vgale ton xalka apto auti sou giati tha sou kremasoun koudounia sto vapori kai stin etairia.....itan kati alla paidia teleios paidakia pou den ikseran oute na milisoun kai auta ta paidia einai pou tah mas paroun tis theseis


  +fwnw file mou me ayta pou les alla to thema einai pws den mporei na vrethei lysh se ayto....aytoi nomizoun pws h douleia tou naytikou einai eykolo pragma kai vlepoun sta na einai a3iomatikoukles pou tha ta 3ynoun olh mera....oute tis trikymies skeftontai oute th dyskolh zwh....alla akoun polla fraga kai peftoun me ta moutra.....tespa

----------


## laspoxaroumenh

καιρο εχω να μπω εδω....λοιπον....
για αρχη morgan μου....νομιζω οτι ηρθε η ωρα να με κανεις admin η δν ξερω κ γω τι...
κατα δευτερον καλη επιτυχια σε ολους οσους περιμενουν αποτελεσματα για τις ΑΕΝ.

morgan θελω ενημερωση για ενα θεμα...


ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων....γτ εχω κ αλλα να πω...

----------


## alkiviadis

Θέλω να δώ όλους εσάς που κράζετε τους άλλους αν θα την παλέψετε...Ηρεμίστε λίγο....

----------


## marios.sp

> Θέλω να δώ όλους εσάς που κράζετε τους άλλους αν θα την παλέψετε...Ηρεμίστε λίγο....


Συμφωνώ.Πιστευώ οτι κανείς δεν ξέρει απο τώρα πώς θα του φανεί οταν μπεί στο βαπόρι...

----------


## alkiviadis

> Συμφωνώ.Πιστευώ οτι κανείς δεν ξέρει απο τώρα πώς θα του φανεί οταν μπεί στο βαπόρι...


Αδερφέ η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη κ απο την αμάθεια...Όλοι νομίζουμε πως ξέρουμε πως θα είναι και οτι δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα αντίθετα με τους "φλώρους" τα "φυτά" αλλά μπορεί να αποδειχτεί το αντίθετο...Γ αυτό καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει σεβασμός προς όλους....

----------


## c_nick

nai den diafwnw....alla otan o allos paei mono kai mono gia na parei anavolh apo to strato tote ti na peis....

----------


## DiMa_GR

Paidia ena HELP ... an eiC katoxoc ECDL perneic epipleon moria .. kapoioc pou 3erei na apanthsh plz ...

----------


## marios.sp

> Paidia ena HELP ... an eiC katoxoc ECDL perneic epipleon moria .. kapoioc pou 3erei na apanthsh plz ...



Oχι φιλε δεν περνεις παραπανω μορια.

----------


## φανούλα

Όχι φίλε μου δυστυχώς. Για την εισαγωγή σου τα μόνα χαρτιά που σου δίνουν μόρια είναι τα πτυχία αγγλικών και η προϋπηρεσία σε καράβι...

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Oχι φιλε δεν περνεις παραπανω μορια.


ok tnx ...  :Sad: 
atuxia ...

----------


## newsman

> Αδερφέ η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη κ απο την αμάθεια...Όλοι νομίζουμε πως ξέρουμε πως θα είναι και οτι δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα αντίθετα με τους "φλώρους" τα "φυτά" αλλά μπορεί να αποδειχτεί το αντίθετο...Γ αυτό καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει σεβασμός προς όλους....



συνφορουμίτη alkiviadi δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έχεις δίκιο....αλλά πρέπει και εσύ στις υγειονομικές να είδες κάτι αγόρια ή κορίτσια με καθόλου "σοβαρή" παρουσία ,με το ύφος του "τι κάνω εγώ τώρα εδώ" να ρωτάνε κάθε 3 και λίγο τον μπαμπά τους ή την μαμά τους πότε θα μπούν και πώς θα συμπληρώσουν τα χαρτιά...Τους σύγκρινα με άλλα παιδιά (όπως εγώ) που κατέβηκα μόνος μου στον πειραιά από το νέο ηράκλειο (ενώ δεν είχα ξαναπατήσει σε εκείνα τα μέροι) έφτιαξα τα χαρτιά μου περίμενα όπως πολοί γύρο στις 6 ώρες όρθιος χωρίς να ξέρω ή να μιλάω με κανένα...και κατάλαβα  με ποιούς πάω να διαγωνιστώ....

----------


## alkiviadis

> συνφορουμίτη alkiviadi δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έχεις δίκιο....αλλά πρέπει και εσύ στις υγειονομικές να είδες κάτι αγόρια ή κορίτσια με καθόλου "σοβαρή" παρουσία ,με το ύφος του "τι κάνω εγώ τώρα εδώ" να ρωτάνε κάθε 3 και λίγο τον μπαμπά τους ή την μαμά τους πότε θα μπούν και πώς θα συμπληρώσουν τα χαρτιά...Τους σύγκρινα με άλλα παιδιά (όπως εγώ) που κατέβηκα μόνος μου στον πειραιά από το νέο ηράκλειο (ενώ δεν είχα ξαναπατήσει σε εκείνα τα μέροι) έφτιαξα τα χαρτιά μου περίμενα όπως πολοί γύρο στις 6 ώρες όρθιος χωρίς να ξέρω ή να μιλάω με κανένα...και κατάλαβα με ποιούς πάω να διαγωνιστώ....


Ναι αλλά δεν μπορείς να τους κρίνεις επειδή στηρίζονται στην οικογένεια τους περισσότερο απ'ότι εσύ..Και εγώ είδα τέτοια παιδιά ενώ εγώ ταξίδεψα μόνος μου 80χλμ για να φτιάξω τα χαρτια μου...Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν πρέπει να τους δοθεί η ευκαιρία να ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν..Και αυτό το πρόβλημα το δημιούργησαν οι γονείς τους με την υπερβολική προστασία οπότε δεν φέρουν ευθύνη τα παιδιά...Και εν τέλη να ξέρεις οτι μπορεί αυτά τα παιδιά να σε βοηθήσουν όταν χρειαστεί..

----------


## newsman

για αυτό δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία αλλά πώς αυτό το παιδί θα πηγαίνει στην καλύτερη τον περιπτώσεων μέχρι τον Ασπρόπυργο κάθε μέρα ?και πόσο μπορεί να αλλάξει πια σε ένα "κουτσό" εξάμηνο?

----------


## alkiviadis

> για αυτό δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία αλλά πώς αυτό το παιδί θα πηγαίνει στην καλύτερη τον περιπτώσεων μέχρι τον Ασπρόπυργο κάθε μέρα ?και πόσο μπορεί να αλλάξει πια σε ένα "κουτσό" εξάμηνο?


Όπως κάθε φοιτητής...Γιατί σε άλλες σχολές δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια παιδιά??Αυτά δηλαδή πώς τα καταφέρνουν??Αν θέλει ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα αρκεί να του δοθεί η ευκαιρία..Εμείς ας κάνουμε την προσπάθεια του όσο το δυνατόν πιο εύκολη...

----------


## newsman

σωστός !όποιος μπει και συναντήσει τέτοια παιδιά ας τους βοηθήσει να αγαπήσουν το επάγγελμα...τουλάχιστον αυτό θα είναι μια παρηγοριά για αυτούς που δεν μπήκαν

----------


## angelmethoni

> συνφορουμίτη alkiviadi δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έχεις δίκιο....αλλά πρέπει και εσύ στις υγειονομικές να είδες κάτι αγόρια ή κορίτσια με καθόλου "σοβαρή" παρουσία ,με το ύφος του "τι κάνω εγώ τώρα εδώ" να ρωτάνε κάθε 3 και λίγο τον μπαμπά τους ή την μαμά τους πότε θα μπούν και πώς θα συμπληρώσουν τα χαρτιά...Τους σύγκρινα με άλλα παιδιά (όπως εγώ) που κατέβηκα μόνος μου στον πειραιά από το νέο ηράκλειο (ενώ δεν είχα ξαναπατήσει σε εκείνα τα μέροι) έφτιαξα τα χαρτιά μου περίμενα όπως πολοί γύρο στις 6 ώρες όρθιος χωρίς να ξέρω ή να μιλάω με κανένα...και κατάλαβα με ποιούς πάω να διαγωνιστώ....


 καλα ρε παιδια,παντου υπαρχουν τετοιοι χαρακτηρες...ειδα κι εγω οταν εκανα την αιτηση μου...κι εγω ηρθα μονος μου απο 400χμ μακρια και για 2-3 μερες μεχρι να κανω τα χαρτια μου στο λιμεναρχειο ετρεχα 70χμ....απλα αυτα τα παιδια ειναι συνηθησμενα αλλιως,και γι'αυτο δεν φταινε τα ιδια τα παιδια αλλα οι γονεις τους,κι ακομα οτι πηγαν μαζι με τους γονεις για καποιυς δε λεει κατι.

----------


## c_nick

re paidia thelw na kanw mia erwthsh....otan yparxoun dyo paidia me idio vathmo apolythriou alla o enas einai apo TEE kai o allos apo geniko lykeio metraei to idio h vathmologia????

----------


## marios.sp

> re paidia thelw na kanw mia erwthsh....otan yparxoun dyo paidia me idio vathmo apolythriou alla o enas einai apo TEE kai o allos apo geniko lykeio metraei to idio h vathmologia????


Οταν ειναι απο Γενικο Λυκειο,Επαλ(Ομαδας Α και Ομαδας Β),μετραει το ιδιο ο βαθμος του Απολυτηριου.

Αλλα οταν ειναι απο Τεχνικα Επαγγελματικα Εκπαιδευτηρια(Τ.Ε.Ε) του Ενιαιου τριετους κυκλου σπουδων Ναυτικου και Ναυτιλιακου τομεα η Β κυκλου σπουδων Τ.Ε.Ε των τωμεων Οικονομιας και Διοικησης,Μηχανολογικου ,Ηλεκτονικου,Ηλεκτρολογικου,Κατασκευων,Χημικων Εργαστηριακων Εφαρμογων,Πληροφορικης-Δικτυων Η/Υ και Εφαρμοσμενων Τεχνων,ειναι διαφορετικος.

----------


## marios.sp

> re paidia thelw na kanw mia erwthsh....otan yparxoun dyo paidia me idio vathmo apolythriou alla o enas einai apo TEE kai o allos apo geniko lykeio metraei to idio h vathmologia????



Βασικα ειναι στην ιδια κατηγορια(Τριτη),αλλα ειναι σε διαφορετικη Υποκατηγορια.

----------


## c_nick

eyxaristw paides

----------


## marios.sp

> eyxaristw paides


Τιποτε Νικο χαρα μας να ενημερωνουμε ολους. :Very Happy:

----------


## c_nick

paidia se poies sxoles eiste wste ama mpoume na gnwrisoume o enas ton allo....kai posoi apo sas ta3idevete???

----------


## marios.sp

> paidia se poies sxoles eiste wste ama mpoume na gnwrisoume o enas ton allo....kai posoi apo sas ta3idevete???


Φιλε Νικο οι περισσοτεροι στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα μπαινουμε φετος...και εγω φετος μπαινω λογικα στον Ασπροπυργο..

----------


## elpida18

> to apolythrio tha to pareis pisw an dn mpeis an mpeis tha to pareis molis teleiwseis th sxolh.....twra to xarti twn aglikwn tha se gelasw....


  egw otan katethesa ta xartia m edwsa to ptixio ton agglikwn m kai me diavevaiwse o anthrwpos ekei oti an den mpw tha to parw opws kai to apoltirio kai an mpw molis teleiwsw tha ta parw kai ta dio opote min anisixeite

----------


## elpida18

> paidia se poies sxoles eiste wste ama mpoume na gnwrisoume o enas ton allo....kai posoi apo sas ta3idevete???


  egw logika tha mpw thessaloniki gt exw apolitirio 15.7 kai ptixio agglikwn kai m eipe autos ekei oti sigoura mpainw stin mixaniwna gt eimai apo thessal

----------


## marios.sp

> egw otan katethesa ta xartia m edwsa to ptixio ton agglikwn m kai me diavevaiwse o anthrwpos ekei oti an den mpw tha to parw opws kai to apoltirio kai an mpw molis teleiwsw tha ta parw kai ta dio opote min anisixeite



Ευχαριστουμε Ελπιδα για την πληροφορια..αυτο ηταν αλλωστε και το πιο λογικο...να το κρατησουν να το κανουν τι το απολυτηριο ή το διπλωμα των Αγγλικων?

----------


## φανούλα

> paidia se poies sxoles eiste wste ama mpoume na gnwrisoume o enas ton allo....kai posoi apo sas ta3idevete???


ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου φίλε! Φέτος μπαίνουμε οι πιο πολλοί από δω μέσα όπως είπε και ο Μάριος!!




> Ευχαριστουμε Ελπιδα για την πληροφορια..αυτο ηταν αλλωστε και το πιο λογικο...να το κρατησουν να το κανουν τι το απολυτηριο ή το διπλωμα των Αγγλικων?


 Κάδρο ίσως ή ενθύμιο να μας θυμούνται:mrgreen:...

----------


## alekoz

Se autin tin prokiriksi i moriodotisi apo tis eidikes dyn. isxei?

----------


## haytek

> egw otan katethesa ta xartia m edwsa to ptixio ton agglikwn m kai me diavevaiwse o anthrwpos ekei oti an den mpw tha to parw opws kai to apoltirio kai an mpw molis teleiwsw tha ta parw kai ta dio opote min anisixeite


Και εγώ ελπίδα Μηχανιώνα σχεδόν σίγουρα..Απλά εγώ είμαι από πανελλαδικές ! :Very Happy:

----------


## c_nick

re seis paides egw pou eixa apolythrio 13,4 kai lower einai san na exw 14.400 moria????

----------


## marios.sp

> re seis paides egw pou eixa apolythrio 13,4 kai lower einai san na exw 14.400 moria????


Ναι Νικο..αρκει οταν εκανες τα χαρτια σου να εδωσες και το lower.

----------


## c_nick

nai to edwsa megale....

----------


## thanassis sideris

re paidia ithele to gnisio ptuxeio agglikwn i to epikiromeno???????

----------


## Pavliaris

> re paidia ithele to gnisio ptuxeio agglikwn i to epikiromeno???????


 File mou gia to lower den thelei oute to ena oute to allo... Prepei na pas stin antoistixoi presveia analogos poio ptuxio exeis kai na sou kanoune metafrasi tou ptuxiou mono etsi tha sto paroune swsto!

----------


## perlasmeister

> File mou gia to lower den thelei oute to ena oute to allo... Prepei na pas stin antoistixoi presveia analogos poio ptuxio exeis kai na sou kanoune metafrasi tou ptuxiou mono etsi tha sto paroune swsto!


i allios an pas to gnisio opos kaneis me to apolitirio sto telos (lene) tha sta ksanadosoun

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά οι *κανόνες* αυτού του φόρουμ που μας φιλοξενεί όλους, λένε ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε Ελληνικά και όχι greeklish. Θα παρακαλέσω λοιπόν να το σεβαστούμε αυτό. Ευχαρσιτώ  :Cool:

----------


## Pavliaris

> i allios an pas to gnisio opos kaneis me to apolitirio sto telos (lene) tha sta ksanadosoun


 File mou nomizw oti kaneis lathos to gnisio ptuxio agglikwn etsi mono tou den mou to dextikane oute se mena oute se ena filo mou kai mas zitisane metafrasi apo tin presveia etsi wste na einai sugouroi gia tin gnisiotita....

----------


## Pavliaris

> Παιδιά οι *κανόνες* αυτού του φόρουμ που μας φιλοξενεί όλους, λένε ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε Ελληνικά και όχι greeklish. Θα παρακαλέσω λοιπόν να το σεβαστούμε αυτό. Ευχαρσιτώ


Συγγνωμη ειναι θεμα συνηθειας σιγα σιγα προσπαθω να την κοψω και σε αλλα ποστ γραφω ελληνικα σε greeklish. Που θα παει θα την κοψω την ατιμη!!!  :Razz:

----------


## perlasmeister

> File mou nomizw oti kaneis lathos to gnisio ptuxio agglikwn etsi mono tou den mou to dextikane oute se mena oute se ena filo mou kai mas zitisane metafrasi apo tin presveia etsi wste na einai sugouroi gia tin gnisiotita....


tote re megale to diko mou pos to piran tespa simasia exei na paroume sto telos apo litirio kai sinafi giati ...

----------


## perlasmeister

> Συγγνωμη ειναι θεμα συνηθειας σιγα σιγα προσπαθω να την κοψω και σε αλλα ποστ γραφω ελληνικα σε greeklish. Που θα παει θα την κοψω την ατιμη!!!


apla einai pio eukolo gia auto grafoume sta greeklish

----------


## Pavliaris

> tote re megale to diko mou pos to piran tespa simasia exei na paroume sto telos apo litirio kai sinafi giati ...


 Δεν ξερω τι να πω εμενα παντως δεν μου το πηραν τι να πω μπορει να επεσα στην περιπτωση...

----------


## alkiviadis

> apla einai pio eukolo gia auto grafoume sta greeklish


Και να κατουράμε είναι πολύ εύκολο αλλά δεν το κάνουμε όπου σταθούμε και όπου βρεθούμε...Γράψε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες

----------


## perlasmeister

> Και να κατουράμε είναι πολύ εύκολο αλλά δεν το κάνουμε όπου σταθούμε και όπου βρεθούμε...Γράψε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες


na milas kalitera megale ego sou pa tpt ok ?

----------


## Pavliaris

> na milas kalitera megale ego sou pa tpt ok ?


Ενταξει ρε παιδια ηρεμηστε! Φιλε perlamaister τι να κανουμε αφου οι κανονες λενε να γραφουμε ελληνικα πρεπει να συμορφωθουμε με τους κανονες!!! Σκεψου οτι εισαι μεσα σε ενα καραβι και σου λενε να στηλεις μηνυμα στην εταιρεια με greeklish θα το στειλεις, σκεψου λοιπον οτι το forum ειναι ενα μεγαλο καραβι και πρεπει να τηρουμε καποιυς κανονες.... :Razz:  Ηρεμηστε λιγο μην χαλαμε την παρεα που εχουμε φτιαξει!

----------


## perlasmeister

> Ενταξει ρε παιδια ηρεμηστε! Φιλε perlamaister τι να κανουμε αφου οι κανονες λενε να γραφουμε ελληνικα πρεπει να συμορφωθουμε με τους κανονες!!! Σκεψου οτι εισαι μεσα σε ενα καραβι και σου λενε να στηλεις μηνυμα στην εταιρεια με greeklish θα το στειλεις.... Ηρεμηστε λιγο μην χαλαμε την παρεα που εχουμε φτιαξει!


να ηρεμισω? δε βλεπεις εδω ο αλλος και καλα η μαγκια του υπολογιστη .εγω δεν εχω προβλημα να γραφω ελληνικα αλλα οχι να μου πουλανε μαγκια απ την οθονη κατσε ντε

----------


## Pavliaris

> να ηρεμισω? δε βλεπεις εδω ο αλλος και καλα η μαγκια του υπολογιστη .εγω δεν εχω προβλημα να γραφω ελληνικα αλλα οχι να μου πουλανε μαγκια απ την οθονη κατσε ντε


 Ενταξει φιλε μου εχεις δικιο κι εσυ! Ας ληξει εδω το θεμα σας παρακαλω.:-|

----------


## perlasmeister

> Ενταξει φιλε μου εχεις δικιο κι εσυ! Ας ληξει εδω το θεμα σας παρακαλω.:-|


το θεμα ενοειτε πως εληξε διοτι εδω ειναι χωρος για να ενημερωνετε ο κοσμος και να γινετε συζυτηση πανω στη ναυτιλια

----------


## c_nick

> να ηρεμισω? δε βλεπεις εδω ο αλλος και καλα η μαγκια του υπολογιστη .εγω δεν εχω προβλημα να γραφω ελληνικα αλλα οχι να μου πουλανε μαγκια απ την οθονη κατσε ντε


  φιλε κι εσυ ομως νταης τοθ το παιξες....φανταζομαι δεν ηθελε να σου μιλησει ετσι αλλα καλο για το φορουμ ειναι να να γραφουμε στα ελληνικα.....ηρεμηστε λιγο ρε παιδια για καπετανεοι προριζεστε εκει δεν χωραει η τσαμπουκαλια

----------


## c_nick

παιδες ολοι το 91 ειστε γεννηθεις????

----------


## perlasmeister

> φιλε κι εσυ ομως νταης τοθ το παιξες....φανταζομαι δεν ηθελε να σου μιλησει ετσι αλλα καλο για το φορουμ ειναι να να γραφουμε στα ελληνικα.....ηρεμηστε λιγο ρε παιδια για καπετανεοι προριζεστε εκει δεν χωραει η τσαμπουκαλια


ειπαμε φιλε τελος μην το τραβας κι αλλο στο συγκεκριμενο topic μπαινουν παιδια που ενδιαφερονται για τις αεν οχι για αλλα πραγματα

----------


## c_nick

ναι δεν διαφωνω σ αυτο....αλλα λεω πως δεν πρεπει να δινεται σημασια σε κατι τετοια ανουσια πραγματα που κανενας ευσυνηδειτος ανθρωποσ δεν θα καυοταν να ασχοληθει με αυτο....και στο ξαναλεω στο ναυτικο δεν χςραν τσαμπουκαληδες μεσα στο καραβι ειναι σαν στρατος θα ακους οτι σου λεει ο ανωτεροσ και δεν θα αντιμιλας.....ειχα τον τρανο μου στα καραβια γι αυτο στο λεω....δεν θελω να μαλωσουμε απλως δεν ειναι σωστο

----------


## perlasmeister

> ναι δεν διαφωνω σ αυτο....αλλα λεω πως δεν πρεπει να δινεται σημασια σε κατι τετοια ανουσια πραγματα που κανενας ευσυνηδειτος ανθρωποσ δεν θα καυοταν να ασχοληθει με αυτο....και στο ξαναλεω στο ναυτικο δεν χςραν τσαμπουκαληδες μεσα στο καραβι ειναι σαν στρατος θα ακους οτι σου λεει ο ανωτεροσ και δεν θα αντιμιλας.....ειχα τον τρανο μου στα καραβια γι αυτο στο λεω....δεν θελω να μαλωσουμε απλως δεν ειναι σωστο


συμφωνω μαζι σου

----------


## c_nick

nice....φετος εκανες κ εσυ τα χαρτια σου ε????

----------


## perlasmeister

> nice....φετος εκανες κ εσυ τα χαρτια σου ε????


 :Wink: ναι φετος

----------


## c_nick

καλη επιτυχια φιλε μου....και καλα ταξιδια

----------


## perlasmeister

> καλη επιτυχια φιλε μου....και καλα ταξιδια


ευχαριστω να σαι καλα

----------


## alkiviadis

> ευχαριστω να σαι καλα


Τουλάχιστον έκανε την δουλειά του,άρχισες να γράφεις ελληνικά...Θέλουμε καμιά σπροξιά που και που....
Πάντα φιλικά αδερφέ

----------


## marios.sp

> ναι δεν διαφωνω σ αυτο....αλλα λεω πως δεν πρεπει να δινεται σημασια σε κατι τετοια ανουσια πραγματα που κανενας ευσυνηδειτος ανθρωποσ δεν θα καυοταν να ασχοληθει με αυτο....και στο ξαναλεω στο ναυτικο δεν χςραν τσαμπουκαληδες μεσα στο καραβι ειναι σαν στρατος θα ακους οτι σου λεει ο ανωτεροσ και δεν θα αντιμιλας.....ειχα τον τρανο μου στα καραβια γι αυτο στο λεω....δεν θελω να μαλωσουμε απλως δεν ειναι σωστο


Το βαπορι ειναι ο πιο ευκολος χωρος για να μαλωσεις με καποιον,αλλα μετα θα πρεπει να μαλωνεις 24 ωρες το 24ωρο καθε μερα..μεχρι να ξεμπαρκαρεις.

----------


## perlasmeister

> Το βαπορι ειναι ο πιο ευκολος χωρος για να μαλωσεις με καποιον,αλλα μετα θα πρεπει να μαλωνεις 24 ωρες το 24ωρο καθε μερα..μεχρι να ξεμπαρκαρεις.


η αλλιως να τον πεταξεις στη θαλασσα να μην περιμενεις μεχρι το ξεμπαρκο   :Very Happy:  :Cool: :lol::mrgreen:

----------


## alkiviadis

> η αλλιως να τον πεταξεις στη θαλασσα να μην περιμενεις μεχρι το ξεμπαρκο :lol::mrgreen:


 χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!Εγώ πάντως αυτό θα έκανα!!!! :Ρ

----------


## c_nick

ελατε ρε χαλαρωστε αλλωστε το περιστροφο τι το εχει ο πλοιαρχος.....χαχαχαχαχα....α υπαρχει και μια καραμπινα νομιζω των υποπλοιαρχων

----------


## alkiviadis

> ελατε ρε χαλαρωστε αλλωστε το περιστροφο τι το εχει ο πλοιαρχος.....χαχαχαχαχα....α υπαρχει και μια καραμπινα νομιζω των υποπλοιαρχων


χαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!Ε είπαμε όχι τόσο δραστικά μέτρα!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pavliaris

> ελατε ρε χαλαρωστε αλλωστε το περιστροφο τι το εχει ο πλοιαρχος.....χαχαχαχαχα....α υπαρχει και μια καραμπινα νομιζω των υποπλοιαρχων


 Απο οσο ξερω ο πλοιαρχος δεν εχει πειριστροφο τωρα πια... :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

> Απο οσο ξερω ο πλοιαρχος δεν εχει πειριστροφο τωρα πια...


Και εγω αυτο ξερω παιδια..

----------


## c_nick

re mages egw nomizw pws exoun....

----------


## Pavliaris

> re mages egw nomizw pws exoun....


Φιλε μου δεν εχουν... Υπαρχει και αντοιστιχο topic μεσα στο forum σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα το οποιο αξιζει να το διαβασετε:http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=27874 ! Και η αποψη ηταν οτι δεν χρειαζεται , γιατι ακομα και πειρατεια να γινει θα εισαι τρελος να βαλεις σε κινδυνο την ζωη του πληρωματος... π.χ. σκεψου οτι οι πειρατες θα ειναι 5-10 με καραμπινες/αυτοματα και γενικως ποιο μεγαλα οπλα και εσυ ενας με ενα περιστροφο ι εστω και μια καραμπινα , βαζεις αμεσα σε κινδυνο το πληρωμα αν αντισταθεις!

----------


## newsman

και σε περιπτωση ανταρσίας?

----------


## nearos

παιδες περασα φετος με πανελληνιες και στις πρωτες θεσεις...γνωριζετε κατι για υποτροφιες(σε ποιους δινονται,ποσά)??????

----------


## c_nick

tha se gelasw file mou....me ti vathmo mpikes????

----------


## Pavliaris

> και σε περιπτωση ανταρσίας?


 Σε περιπτωση ανταρσιας βουτα στην θαλασσα...χαχαχαχα :Razz:  Ποια ανταρσια στο 2009 ζουμε για να σου τυχει ανταρσια πρεπει να την εχεις δημιουργησει εσυ με την συμπεριφορα σου... Παλια κανανε ανταρσιες γιατι δεν ειχανε νερο δεν ειχανε φαι αρωστενανε... τωρα ποιος ο λογος ανταρσιας???

----------


## c_nick

mallon peiratia tha thele na pei megale....

----------


## Pavliaris

> mallon peiratia tha thele na pei megale....


 Μπα δεν νομιζω γιατι το θεμα πειρατιας το συζηταγαμε ποιο πανω... εκτος και αν δεν το κοιταξε καθολου.... και σε παρακαλω γραφε ελληνικα ποιο πανω εγινε ολοκληρο θεμα γι αυτο :Razz:

----------


## nearos

εβγαλα 15709 μορια

----------


## perlasmeister

> εβγαλα 15709 μορια


esy pernas aneta

----------


## Pavliaris

> esy pernas aneta


 Ααααααχχχχ εκεινος περναει να'ναι καλα!!! οσοι ειμαστε με απολυηριο να δουμε τι θα κανουμε που μας εχει φαει η αγωνια!!! 

ΑΑΑ και κατι ασχετο μπηκα στο νοσοκομειο (τωρα μεσα ειμαι) για 3 μερες για κατι εξετασεις και εχω την τυχη να ειμαι στο δωματιο με εναν πλοιαρχο 40 χρονων... :Razz:

----------


## perlasmeister

> Ααααααχχχχ εκεινος περναει να'ναι καλα!!! οσοι ειμαστε με απολυηριο να δουμε τι θα κανουμε που μας εχει φαει η αγωνια!!! 
> 
> ΑΑΑ και κατι ασχετο μπηκα στο νοσοκομειο (τωρα μεσα ειμαι) για 3 μερες για κατι εξετασεις και εχω την τυχη να ειμαι στο δωματιο με εναν πλοιαρχο 40 χρονων...


φιλε οσοι ειναι με απολυτηριο πανω απο 15 πιστευω ειναι μεσα βαζω και μενα μεσα :Wink:  αυτοι που εχουν εξαιρετικα μικρο απολυτηριο ισως καποιοι ισως λεω να μεινουν εξω καλη επιτυχια σε ολους

----------


## c_nick

παυλο τι απολυτηριο εχεις?????εγω τη μλκια την εκανα περισυ που δν πηγα με πανελληνιες και κ ακοθγα οτι μλκια μου ελεγε ο καθενας!!!

----------


## newsman

όταν είπα ανταρσία εννοούσα σε περίπτωση που κάποια μέλοι του πληρόματος πάρουν τον έλενγχο του πλοίου.Λόγικά και τότε πειρατεία θεωρίται...άρα λάθος το προηγούμενο ποστ μου.perlasmeister μου έκανες την καρδιά περιβόλι, δηλαδή εμέις με το 14 δεν έχουμε ελπίδες? :Sad:

----------


## perlasmeister

> όταν είπα ανταρσία εννοούσα σε περίπτωση που κάποια μέλοι του πληρόματος πάρουν τον έλενγχο του πλοίου.Λόγικά και τότε πειρατεία θεωρίται...άρα λάθος το προηγούμενο ποστ μου.perlasmeister μου έκανες την καρδιά περιβόλι, δηλαδή εμέις με το 14 δεν έχουμε ελπίδες?


οχι ρε ενταξει απλα αυτοι που εχουν 10- 10,5 -11  ειναι πιο δυσκολο για αυτους και αν δεν εχουν και το lower καταλαβαινεις εσυ με 14 θα μπεις      


υ.γ '/   βρε παιδια πια ανταρσια? ποιον θα εχουνε πια τον τζακ σπαροου καπταιν

----------


## alkiviadis

> όταν είπα ανταρσία εννοούσα σε περίπτωση που κάποια μέλοι του πληρόματος πάρουν τον έλενγχο του πλοίου.Λόγικά και τότε πειρατεία θεωρίται...άρα λάθος το προηγούμενο ποστ μου.perlasmeister μου έκανες την καρδιά περιβόλι, δηλαδή εμέις με το 14 δεν έχουμε ελπίδες?


 
Έλα ρε μην ακούω βλακείες!!Μια χαρά ελπίδες έχουμε και πολύ καλές πιθανότητες!!Και στην τελική σε λίγες μέρες θα ξέρουμε..υπομονή......

----------


## alkiviadis

> οχι ρε ενταξει απλα αυτοι που εχουν 10- 10,5 -11 ειναι πιο δυσκολο για αυτους και αν δεν εχουν και το lower καταλαβαινεις εσυ με 14 θα μπεις 
> 
> 
> υ.γ '/ βρε παιδια πια ανταρσια? ποιον θα εχουνε πια τον τζακ σπαροου καπταιν


 
ΠΕΣΤΑ!!!!!!!!!αυτό με τον τζακ σπαροου τα σπασε!!!χαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## c_nick

εμενα με εχει φαει το αγχος μαγκες....και εγω 14,4 βγαζω αντε να δουμε καλη μας απιτυχια παιδες!!!!

----------


## alkiviadis

> εμενα με εχει φαει το αγχος μαγκες....και εγω 14,4 βγαζω αντε να δουμε καλη μας απιτυχια παιδες!!!!


Έλα ρε αγορίνα!!Μπείς δεν μπείς τι έγινε??Έχεις και του χρόνου!!(αν και θα μπείς είναι το μόνο σίγουρο)

----------


## c_nick

ρε συ μεγαλε εγω ειδη εχω φαει ενα χρονο γτ σπουδαζω πατρα....τωρα να φτασω 20 δεν γουσταρω και να μπω εχουν παει 2 χρονια χαμενα.....

----------


## Pavliaris

Εγω εχω απολυτηριο 14,2 φιλε νικο!

----------


## alkiviadis

> ρε συ μεγαλε εγω ειδη εχω φαει ενα χρονο γτ σπουδαζω πατρα....τωρα να φτασω 20 δεν γουσταρω και να μπω εχουν παει 2 χρονια χαμενα.....


Δεν πρόκειται να χάσεις τίποτα...Ηρέμισε σε λίγες μέρες θα μπείς ΥΕΝ.gr και θα δείς τα αποτελέσματα,θα δείς και το όνομα σου και τέλος....

----------


## c_nick

χαχαχα...να σαι καλα ρε ψηλε που μας εμψηχωνεις

----------


## alkiviadis

> χαχαχα...να σαι καλα ρε ψηλε που μας εμψηχωνεις


Απλά να χαλαρώσεις χρειάζεται...Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι άλλο??Όχι!Όλα τα χαρτιά τα έδωσες,δεν αλλάζει κάτι οπότε άραξε και περίμενε....Χαλαραααααα.....  :Wink:

----------


## c_nick

ναι φιλος σωστα τα λες....απλως ρε συ αμα δεν μπω θα μου ρθει καπως γτ απο μικρος το ηθελα να γινω ναυτικος....περισυ με την πλυση εγκεφαλου που δεχτηκα σχετικα με φοιτιτικη ζωη τι καλα που ειναι και ολα ροδινα τα βλεπουν εκανα τη λαθος επιλογη και το μετανιωνω αρχηγε μου γτ δεν ειναι απλη υποθεση το μελλον μας....αυτο που σας ευχομαι ειναι να κανετε παντα σωστες επιλογες που θα τις σκεφτεστε πολυ και μην ακουτε τους τριτους να κανετε οτι σας λεει η καρδια σας....

----------


## alkiviadis

> ναι φιλος σωστα τα λες....απλως ρε συ αμα δεν μπω θα μου ρθει καπως γτ απο μικρος το ηθελα να γινω ναυτικος....περισυ με την πλυση εγκεφαλου που δεχτηκα σχετικα με φοιτιτικη ζωη τι καλα που ειναι και ολα ροδινα τα βλεπουν εκανα τη λαθος επιλογη και το μετανιωνω αρχηγε μου γτ δεν ειναι απλη υποθεση το μελλον μας....αυτο που σας ευχομαι ειναι να κανετε παντα σωστες επιλογες που θα τις σκεφτεστε πολυ και μην ακουτε τους τριτους να κανετε οτι σας λεει η καρδια σας....


Αυτό εννοείται αδερφέ!!Αυτά τα γαμ..ένα φροντιστήρια για να έχουν όσο μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία γίνεται στέλνουν τα παιδιά σε σίγουρεσ σχολές χωρίς καν να τα ρωτήσουν και βγαίνουν μετα διπλωματούχα παιδιά να κάνουν delivery και να φτιάχνουν γύρους...

----------


## marios.sp

> Αυτό εννοείται αδερφέ!!Αυτά τα γαμ..ένα φροντιστήρια για να έχουν όσο μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία γίνεται στέλνουν τα παιδιά σε σίγουρεσ σχολές χωρίς καν να τα ρωτήσουν και βγαίνουν μετα διπλωματούχα παιδιά να κάνουν delivery και να φτιάχνουν γύρους...


Οντως ετσι ειναι Αλκιβιαδη...και μενα μου λεγαν να δηλωσω σχολες με υψηλοτερες βασεις και εγω τους ελεγα...μα δεν θελω ρε σεις..μια σχολη θελω να δηλωσω..Τελος!!Τελικα με καταφεραν και δηλωσα και μηχανικων!χαχα! :Razz:

----------


## haytek

> Αυτό εννοείται αδερφέ!!Αυτά τα γαμ..ένα φροντιστήρια για να έχουν όσο μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία γίνεται στέλνουν τα παιδιά σε σίγουρεσ σχολές χωρίς καν να τα ρωτήσουν και βγαίνουν μετα διπλωματούχα παιδιά να κάνουν delivery και να φτιάχνουν γύρους...


Καλά τα λες αδερφέ!..
Όταν τελικά ανακοινώθηκε φέτος από ΥΠΕΠΘ ότι πέρασα ΑΕΝ Πλοιάρχων, ο πατέρας μου με ρώταγε γιατί έκανα τόσα φροντιστήρια από τη στιγμή που μπήκα άνετα..

----------


## φανούλα

> Οντως ετσι ειναι Αλκιβιαδη...και μενα μου λεγαν να δηλωσω σχολες με υψηλοτερες βασεις και εγω τους ελεγα...μα δεν θελω ρε σεις..μια σχολη θελω να δηλωσω..Τελος!!Τελικα με καταφεραν και δηλωσα και μηχανικων!χαχα!


Χαχαχαχα!!! Τα ίδια πέρασα κι εγώ Μάριε!!! Μου γκρίνιαζαν κάθε μέρα όλοι οι καθηγητές επειδή είχα δηλώσει μόνο την ΑΕΝ στο μηχανογραφικό ενώ όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είχαν βάλει ότι είχε και δεν είχε μέσα!!! Τελικά έβαλα άλλες τρεις (μετά από την ΑΕΝ) για να αποφύγω τη γκρίνια αλλά και πάλι τα ίδια μου κάνανε σε μικρότερο βαθμό :Cool:  :Wink: ....

----------


## c_nick

γεινικα σνομπαρουν τις αεν και δεν ξερω γτ.....που κανονικα επρεπε να παροτρυνουν ατομα να πανε οπως παροτρυνουν για τις στρατιωτικες και αστυνομικες σχολες.....

----------


## Pavliaris

Εμενα παιδια με το που ακουσανε για ΑΕΝ οι γονεις μου αλλα και οι καθηγητες φριξανε και αρχισανε το κηρυγμα για να γλιτοσω λοιπον χρονο απο την γκρινια εφτιαξα το μηχανογραφικο χωρις την ΑΕΝ μεσα (στα ΕΠΑΛ το φτιαχνεις πριν απο τις πανεληνειες... και πηγα τουριστας στις πανελληνιες!!!! μετα εκανα κρυφα τα χαρτια μου για ΑΕΝ και τους το ανακινωσα... :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

> Εμενα παιδια με το που ακουσανε για ΑΕΝ οι γονεις μου αλλα και οι καθηγητες φριξανε και αρχισανε το κηρυγμα για να γλιτοσω λοιπον χρονο απο την γκρινια εφτιαξα το μηχανογραφικο χωρις την ΑΕΝ μεσα (στα ΕΠΑΛ το φτιαχνεις πριν απο τις πανεληνειες... και πηγα τουριστας στις πανελληνιες!!!! μετα εκανα κρυφα τα χαρτια μου για ΑΕΝ και τους το ανακινωσα...


Χαχαχα ωραιος Παυλο!!

----------


## c_nick

κορυφη εμενα η μανα μου ειχε το προβλημα ο πατερας μου ισα ισα που με παρτοτρυνε κιολας παρουσιαζοντας μου τη ζωη πανω στο πλοιο και οσα προκειται να περασεις στα ταξιδια....

----------


## newsman

A!!! σε εμένα οι γονείς μου προτοτυποίσαν!Ο πατέρας μου ,μου είπε "αν αυτό γουστάρεις πήγαινε και εγώ μαζί σου" και η μάνα μου είχε  τους ενδιασμούς της αλλά μετά μου είπε ακτιβώς το ίδιο και μου είπε κιόλας οτι αν γίνω πλοίαρχος θα το έχει και καμάρι!  :Smile: 

αντε...να μπώ να κάνω και κατι καλό στη ριμαδοζωή μου...

----------


## LIZZIE

ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΗΚΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ: ΜΑΜΑ, ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ, ΦΙΛΟΥΣ, ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ... ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΟΜΟΥΝ ΜΥΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΑΘΙ ΜΟΥ. ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΟΛΟΜΑΝΑΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΟ ΤΩΝ ΓΟΝΙΩΝ ΜΟΥ. ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΜΕΙΣ *ΑΡΚΕΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΤΣΙΑ ΝΑ* *ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΘΗΝΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ* *ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΜΑΣ*. ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΑ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΚΛΑΣΙΚΟ "ΚΙ ΑΝ ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ?" ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ (ΑΝ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ) ΠΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΧΤΥΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΜΑ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ.ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ : *ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΔΕΧΤΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ "ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΠΟΤΑΚΙ" ΤΩΝ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΤΗΡΙΩΝ.*

----------


## c_nick

ναι μωρε lizzie  σε παραδεχομαι.....αυτο που ειπες ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα "ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ (ΑΝ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ) ΠΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΧΤΥΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΜΑ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ"....

----------


## elpida18

paidia kalispera elpizw na eiste oloi kala....ola kala me tin sxoli ekana ta xartia eida kai tis egkatastaseis kai perimenw...stin anamoni...gnwrizete pia einai i selida p tha dw to onoma an mpika i oxi???
kai kati akomi sto xarti p m edwsan apo tin sxoli ekei p simplirwsan ta xartia p pigan simeiwsan kai tin e3etasi stin kolimvisi auto simainei oti den tha e3etastw...gnwrizete tpt gia auto gt m fanike para3eno...

----------


## Pavliaris

> paidia kalispera elpizw na eiste oloi kala....ola kala me tin sxoli ekana ta xartia eida kai tis egkatastaseis kai perimenw...stin anamoni...gnwrizete pia einai i selida p tha dw to onoma an mpika i oxi???
> kai kati akomi sto xarti p m edwsan apo tin sxoli ekei p simplirwsan ta xartia p pigan simeiwsan kai tin e3etasi stin kolimvisi auto simainei oti den tha e3etastw...gnwrizete tpt gia auto gt m fanike para3eno...


Τα αποτελεσματα θα τα δεις στο www.yen.gr. Στην κολυμβηση θα εξεταστουμε ολοι οσοι μπουμε!!!

----------


## elpida18

> Τα αποτελεσματα θα τα δεις στο www.yen.gr. Στην κολυμβηση θα εξεταστουμε ολοι οσοι μπουμε!!!


ok se euxaristw poli den nomizw na iparxei provlima me tin kolimvisi apla m fanike para3eno oti to simeiwse...ara perimenoume!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> ok se euxaristw poli den nomizw na iparxei provlima me tin kolimvisi apla m fanike para3eno oti to simeiwse...ara perimenoume!!!


 Τιποτα βρε!!! Ολοι αυτο κανουμε περιμενουμε.

----------


## haytek

Εγώ παίδες , σήμερα το πρωί ανέβηκα μηχανιώνα και έκλεισα σπίτι ...
Κοντά στη σχολή και πάνω από όλα σε άριστη κατάσταση...

Επειδή δεν γούσταρα να μπω μέσα στη σχολή , μπήκαν οι δικοί μου και τους είπαν ότι στις 15 ανακοινώνονται για αυτούς με πανελλαδικές..  :Wink:

----------


## LIZZIE

για το αν θελουμε να ειμαστε εσωκλειστοι ή οχι, το δηλωνουμε  αφου βγουν τα αποτελεσματα για το που θα παμε?

----------


## c_nick

νομιζω οχι....πρεπει να παιζει ρολο που εχεις περασει μπες στο www.yen.gr και ψαξτο εκει αν μπορεις....

----------


## c_nick

αντε παιδες σημερα τελευτεα μερα της προθεσμιας....καλα αποτελεσματα μαγκες

----------


## KaptanMitsos

¶ντε με το καλό τα αποτελέσματα
και καλές θάλασσες!!!

----------


## pipis mag

_ρε παιδια ειναι κανενας που παει πρεβεζα?_

----------


## Glomer

παιδια δωστε μου ελπιδες!!!
Εγω εχω απολυτηριο 15
και lower.
παιζει να μπω?
γιατι εχω και εναν πατερα που με κραζει ολη μερα για το τι 8α κανω στην ζωη μου αμα δεν περασω...
εμενα προσωπικα τιποτα αλλο δεν με ενδιαφερει... και ολες τις αλλες δουλειες τις βλεπω σαν αγγαριες
(Προσπα8ησα πολυ σκληρα να γραψω με ελληνικους χαρακτιρες ελπιζω να το εκτιμισεις Pavliari)

----------


## LIZZIE

> παιδια δωστε μου ελπιδες!!!
> Εγω εχω απολυτηριο 15
> και lower.
> παιζει να μπω?
> γιατι εχω και εναν πατερα που με κραζει ολη μερα για το τι 8α κανω στην ζωη μου αμα δεν περασω...
> εμενα προσωπικα τιποτα αλλο δεν με ενδιαφερει... και ολες τις αλλες δουλειες τις βλεπω σαν αγγαριες
> (Προσπα8ησα πολυ σκληρα να γραψω με ελληνικους χαρακτιρες ελπιζω να το εκτιμισεις Pavliari)


μαζι με το lower εχεις 16. Οποτε πιστυω πως εχεις ελπιδες. Δε σου λεω κατι σιγουρο.... αυτο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι πας με μια καλη βαθμολογια.

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Katarxin file mou kali sou epityxia!!!

Na peis ston patera sou na kopsei tis vlakeies giati tipota stin zwi den einai mi anastrepsimo. Oso gia ton vathmo sou sigoura kapou pernas. A kai i douleia tou nautikou xreiazetai ipomoni kai iremia alliws allaxe epaggelma twra!!!

Elpizw na to exeis skeftei kala,
Kalles thalasses kai kalo mparko!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> παιδια δωστε μου ελπιδες!!!
> Εγω εχω απολυτηριο 15
> και lower.
> παιζει να μπω?
> γιατι εχω και εναν πατερα που με κραζει ολη μερα για το τι 8α κανω στην ζωη μου αμα δεν περασω...
> εμενα προσωπικα τιποτα αλλο δεν με ενδιαφερει... και ολες τις αλλες δουλειες τις βλεπω σαν αγγαριες
> (Προσπα8ησα πολυ σκληρα να γραψω με ελληνικους χαρακτιρες ελπιζω να το εκτιμισεις Pavliari)


 Μπραβο αγορι μου ετσι Ελληνικα!!! Μην νομιζεις και εγω μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο αγγλικα τα εγραφα...

----------


## GeorgeGr

Tha sou dwsw egw pou exw 12 mazi me agglika  :Wink:

----------


## c_nick

μαγκεσ και μαγκισες μακαρι να παν ολα καλα και να μπουμε ολοι....κανενας απο εδω για οινουσσες ειναι????η' ολοι κεντρικα δηλωσατε???

----------


## φανούλα

Δεν νομίζω να έχουμε κανένα από Οιννούσσες εδώ μέσα φίλε μου... Εγώ μπαίνω Ασπρόπυργο!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Δεν νομίζω να έχουμε κανένα από Οιννούσσες εδώ μέσα φίλε μου... Εγώ μπαίνω Ασπρόπυργο!!


Ναι οντως δεν εχει μιλησει κανεις για Οινουσες!Και εγω για Ασπροπυργο! :Very Happy:

----------


## thanassis sideris

> μαγκεσ και μαγκισες μακαρι να παν ολα καλα και να μπουμε ολοι....κανενας απο εδω για οινουσσες ειναι????η' ολοι κεντρικα δηλωσατε???


 εγω εχω βαλει 2η επιλογη χιο αμα σου κανει..............

----------


## c_nick

το λεω ρε παιδες ωστε αν περασουμε και ειμαστε στις ιδιες σχολες να γνωριστουμε και απο κοντα.....

----------


## GeorgeGr

Yparxei kaneis me prwth thn AEN Krhths?  ((:

----------


## φανούλα

Από Κρήτη έχουμε την Lizzie και θα βρεις κι άλλους...

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Ydra kaneis an kai Kriti me vlepw!!!

----------


## vasoula

εγω παιδια εβαλα 1η επιλογη μηχανιωνα.... :Very Happy: και ομολογω πωσ υπαρχει πολυ αγχος και πως σας καταλαβαινω ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!καλη μας επιτυχεια λοιπον!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## thanassis sideris

> εγω παιδια εβαλα 1η επιλογη μηχανιωνα....και ομολογω πωσ υπαρχει πολυ αγχος και πως σας καταλαβαινω ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!καλη μας επιτυχεια λοιπον!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 kai egw mazi me ena filo mou mixaniona exoume valei proti epilogi.........

----------


## vasoula

α ωραια.....ευελπιστω να βρεθουμε οταν περασουμε με το καλο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thanassis sideris

> α ωραια.....ευελπιστω να βρεθουμε οταν περασουμε με το καλο!!!!!!!!!


 ame an kai emeis imaste mixanikoi den 3erw ta ktiria stiin mixaniona an sinstegazonte..........

----------


## LIZZIE

> Yparxei kaneis me prwth thn AEN Krhths?  ((:


ναι, ναι !!!!!!Κι εγω για Κρητη παω... 1η επιλογη

----------


## vasoula

> ame an kai emeis imaste mixanikoi den 3erw ta ktiria stiin mixaniona an sinstegazonte..........




oute kai egw kserw...otan phga eixe polla kthria alla den exw idea ti einai ti...:-? egw gia ploierxwn evala 1h epilogh..ti na pw 8a deiksei!!!!!!

----------


## thanassis sideris

> oute kai egw kserw...otan phga eixe polla kthria alla den exw idea ti einai ti...:-? egw gia ploierxwn evala 1h epilogh..ti na pw 8a deiksei!!!!!!


 kalo antamwma panw kai an thelei o theos na sunantithoume tote.............

----------


## vasoula

apo to stoma sou kai stou kapetaniou to auti!!!!!!xaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## perlasmeister

> kalo antamwma panw kai an thelei o theos na sunantithoume tote.............



ela siga siga na mazevomaste oloi oi salonikoi :Wink:

----------


## Glomer

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά εμένα μου είπαν να βάλω τις σχολές με σειρά προτερεοτιτας.. 1α έβαλα τον Ασπροπύργου μετά Σύρο μετά Ύδρα, Κρήτη, και μετά δεν 8υμαμε..
Πάντως όπου και να περάσω 8α σας ενημερώσω για να συναντηθούμε  :Smile: 

  ΝαΆνε καλά το word xD

   Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους σας εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα 
 :Smile:

----------


## haytek

egw me panellinies 19os geniki sira kai apo ti seira auti pairnoun 22 atoma sinepws 99 tis ekato imai mixaniwna (apo panellinies panta ) ..  :Razz: 

1i epilogi tin exw ...

----------


## φανούλα

> egw me panellinies 19os geniki sira kai apo ti seira auti pairnoun 22 atoma sinepws 99 tis ekato imai mixaniwna (apo panellinies panta ) .. 
> 
> 1i epilogi tin exw ...


 Τι 99% καλέ? Νομίζεις ότι οι υπόλοιποι 18 πριν από σένα δηλώσαν όλοι Μηχανιώνα??? Και να δηλώσαν, εγώ η εικοστή σου δίνω τη θέση μου και πάω Ασπρόπυργο :Razz:  :Wink: !!! Κάντο 100%.......

----------


## haytek

Γιαυτό πήγα χ8ες και έκλεισα σπίτι ..  :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

¶ντε καλορίζικο και καλά να περνάς στην συμπρωτεύουσα :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Γιαυτό πήγα χ8ες και έκλεισα σπίτι ..


Καλoριζικο haytek!!

----------


## haytek

Ευχαριστώ μάριε... Πάντως καλύτερο δεν μπορούσα να βρω σοβαρά  :Very Happy:

----------


## marios.sp

> Ευχαριστώ μάριε... Πάντως καλύτερο δεν μπορούσα να βρω σοβαρά


Τους μηνες που θα λειπεις τι θα το κανεις?

----------


## haytek

Τίποτα.. Για 5 μήνες το ενοικίασα 320 ευρώ και μετά το ξανα ενοικιάζω μόλις γυρίσω ...  :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

> Τίποτα.. Για 5 μήνες το ενοικίασα 320 ευρώ και μετά το ξανα ενοικιάζω μόλις γυρίσω ...


Μια χαρα εισαι!!!και εγω οταν γυρισω απο το πρωτο μπαρκο θα νοικιασω μια γκαρσονιερα...για να υπαρχει μια σχετικη ανεξαρτησια! :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeGr

> ναι, ναι !!!!!!Κι εγω για Κρητη παω... 1η επιλογη



Wraia! Egw exw prwth mou epilogh Krhth meta Syro kai Ydra, alla dn nomizw na paw pio katw.

Makari na mas paroun olous 1h epilogh. Kala apotelesmata Lizzie  :Wink:

----------


## LIZZIE

εθχαριστω, καλη επιτυχια και σε σενα . Το βλεπω να τα λεμε Κρητη :Very Happy:

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

600 thseis paidia mhxaniwna!!!!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  kai tha paroun mono 300!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LIZZIE

πολλα παιδια φετος δηλωσαν αεν. Μονο στην Αθηνα εγιναν γυρω στις 3000 αιτησεις!!!

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

den m lete vohthaei pou eimai politeknos????????????????

----------


## LIZZIE

> den m lete vohthaei pou eimai politeknos????????????????


αυτο απο οσο νομιζω παιζει ρολο για το που θα μπεις ... ξερεις αν πχ μενεις Αθηνα να μπεις πιο ευκολα Ασπροπυργο, αν εισαι Θεσ/νικη να σε βαλουν Μηχανιωνα... κατι τετοιο νομιζω παιζει. Οσο καλυτερη βαθμολογια εχεις τοσες περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες εχεις να περασεις στν 1η σου επιλογη.

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

as perasw mono kai as me steiloun opou theloun!!!!!! :P :P :P 1 epilogh mhxaniwna 2 hpeirou  3aspropurgo 4krhths 5 ionhwn nison!!!! kai exw 11 apoluthrio kai michigan an me paroun kapou sas kernaw!!! xaxax :P

----------


## LIZZIE

αυτο  πανω απο ολα!!!!Υπομονη μερες μετραμε τωρα!

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Παιδιά ξέρετε μήπως για Ύδρα από τι βαθμό και πάνω παίρνουνε;

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## LIZZIE

> Παιδιά ξέρετε μήπως για Ύδρα από τι βαθμό και πάνω παίρνουνε;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!!


δεν εχουν καποια συγκεκριμενη βαθμολογια. Παιζει πολο το ποσες αιτησεις εχουν γινει γι αυτη τη σχολη. Αν οι αιτησεις πολλες τοτε τα παιδια θα μπουν με βαθμο προτεραιοτητας. Αν ομως η σχολη πχ παιρνει συνολικα 10 παιδια και την εχουν δηλωσει  5 τοτε και οι 5 θα ειναι μεσα ανεξαρτητου   βαθμολογιας.Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα :Wink:

----------


## perlasmeister

> πολλα παιδια φετος δηλωσαν αεν. Μονο στην Αθηνα εγιναν γυρω στις 3000 αιτησεις!!!


εισαι σιγουρη 100%?

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

etsi einai etsi 100%

----------


## Glomer

Lizzie με σκοτώνεις!!!!
3Κ αιτησεις???
Jesous...
Καλα με βλεπω να σας κουνώ το μαντίλι όταν φεύγετε για ταξίδι....

----------


## LIZZIE

την Τριτη που περασα απο το υπουργειο Ναυτιλιας, μεσα στα τοσα παιδια βρηκα κι εναν φιλο μου που περνουσε επανεξεταση και του ειπαν πως ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να περασει ιατι οι αιτησεις ειναι παρα πολλες. Τωρα για τον αριθμο δεν βαζω και το χερι μου στη φωτια ... αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχουν γινει περισσοτερες αιτησεις απο περυσι.

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

den tha eisai monos mazi tha kouname megalo mantilaki!!!!! :P :P : P :P :P

----------


## Glomer

Πιστευω στον θεο :P
Δεν θα με αφησει  :P

----------


## LIZZIE

Αν εχετε καλες βαθμολογιες δεν υπαρχει λογος να απογοητευεστε

----------


## perlasmeister

> την Τριτη που περασα απο το υπουργειο Ναυτιλιας, μεσα στα τοσα παιδια βρηκα κι εναν φιλο μου που περνουσε επανεξεταση και του ειπαν πως ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να περασει ιατι οι αιτησεις ειναι παρα πολλες. Τωρα για τον αριθμο δεν βαζω και το χερι μου στη φωτια ... αλλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχουν γινει περισσοτερες αιτησεις απο περυσι.


κοιτα στο οτι εχουν γινει περισοοτερες αιτησεις φετος ενταξει αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο μεγαλος ο αριθμος

----------


## Glomer

Γινετε αμα περασεις ΠΧ. Συρο και 8ες Κρητη
να τους πεις 8ελω να παω κρητη?

----------


## perlasmeister

> Αν εχετε καλες βαθμολογιες δεν υπαρχει λογος να απογοητευεστε



επειδη εχουμε καλες βαθμολογιες δεν φοβομαστε  :Wink:

----------


## LIZZIE

> κοιτα στο οτι εχουν γινει περισοοτερες αιτησεις φετος ενταξει αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο μεγαλος ο αριθμος


δε θα διαφωνησω καθολου μαζι σου.Ειναι οντως λιγο μεγαλος ο αριθμος η αληθεια ειναι και μενα στην αρχη καπως μου φανηκε.... το σιγουρο ειναι οτι μεχρι φετος θα ειναι μεγαλος ο ανταγωνισμος.

----------


## perlasmeister

> Γινετε αμα περασεις ΠΧ. Συρο και 8ες Κρητη
> να τους πεις 8ελω να παω κρητη?


οχι ρε συ τι ειναι εκει ? για να κανεις μεταγραφη πρεπει να εχεις σοβαρους λογους θα σε ρωτησουν κιολας εκει για πιο λογο θες να μεταγραφεις

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

dld egw pou exw 11 kai michigan prepei siga siga na atoimasw skini gia na kremastw!!!!!!!! :P :P

----------


## LIZZIE

> dld egw pou exw 11 kai michigan prepei siga siga na atoimasw skini gia na kremastw!!!!!!!! :P :P


οχι βεβαια γιατι με το Michigan πας στο 12. και σε πληροφορω ξερω ατομο που παει με απολυτηριο 9 και χωρις αγγλικα... και ειναι ακομα αισοδοξος!!!Δε χανει τις ελπιδες του...

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

na s kala lizzie!!!!!!!!!!! s paw polu!!!!! :P

----------


## perlasmeister

> οχι βεβαια γιατι με το Michigan πας στο 12. και σε πληροφορω ξερω ατομο που παει με απολυτηριο 9 και χωρις αγγλικα... και ειναι ακομα αισοδοξος!!!Δε χανει τις ελπιδες του...


και καλα κανει .παιδια κανενας δεν χανεται οποιος εχει στοχους τωρα η μελλοντικα κατι θα κανει  αισιοδοξια και οχι απαισιοδοξια!!!!

----------


## LIZZIE

> και καλα κανει .παιδια κανενας δεν χανεται οποιος εχει στοχους τωρα η μελλοντικα κατι θα κανει  αισιοδοξια και οχι απαισιοδοξια!!!!


Αυτος εισαι...ειπες τη μαγικη φραση!!!

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

dn m lete eiste sto fb faumastes  aen????????

----------


## LIZZIE

> fb faumastes  aen????????


 τι σημαινει αυτο???

----------


## Glomer

Mantis pame se kanena clubaki na xexasume ton pono mas? :P

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

exeis face book????

----------


## perlasmeister

> τι σημαινει αυτο???


λεει αν εχεις kanei join σε καποιο γκρουπ

----------


## Glomer

nai. 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/Glomer?ref=name
Alios
ID Kwnstantinos Psyllas

----------


## LIZZIE

> λεει αν εχεις kanei join σε καποιο γκρουπ


αα! οχι ... ακομα...

----------


## perlasmeister

> αα! οχι ... ακομα...


και δεν ειναι μονο ενα το γκρουπ καμια 10αρια ειναι σχεδον απο καθε αεν

----------


## Glomer

Uparxun tetoia group sto facebook?

----------


## perlasmeister

> Uparxun tetoia group sto facebook?


μια αναζητηση κανε

----------


## vasoula

gt 8a paroun mono 300?????? :Sad:

----------


## perlasmeister

> gt 8a paroun mono 300??????


στη μηχανιωνα ? ααα θα δειξει

----------


## Glomer

Kala eisai!!
Paw na parw Pswmi kai 8a to koitaxw..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

otan rwthsa etsi eipan exoun mono 300 theseis mhxaniwna tous upollhpous allou tha steiloun!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## perlasmeister

> otan rwthsa etsi eipan exoun mono 300 theseis mhxaniwna tous upollhpous allou tha steiloun!!!!!!!!!!


δεν ξερω για τους υπολοιπους 299 αλλα εγω μηχανιωνα θα ειμαι

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

makari gt oxi!!!!!!!!!! :P

----------


## marios.sp

> otan rwthsa etsi eipan exoun mono 300 theseis mhxaniwna tous upollhpous allou tha steiloun!!!!!!!!!!


Αυτα τα 300 ατομα που θα παρουν στην Μηχανιωνα ειναι πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι!Πλοιαρχους θα παρει 85 ατομα με πανελληνιες και με απολυτηριο.

----------


## perlasmeister

> Αυτα τα 300 ατομα που θα παρουν στην Μηχανιωνα ειναι πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι!Πλοιαρχους θα παρει 85 ατομα με πανελληνιες και με απολυτηριο.


σωστος ο μαριος :Wink:

----------


## vasoula

> δεν ξερω για τους υπολοιπους 299 αλλα εγω μηχανιωνα θα ειμαι


xaxaxaxaxax swstos!!!!!!!kai gw mazi sou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Μια χαρα εισαι!!!και εγω οταν γυρισω απο το πρωτο μπαρκο θα νοικιασω μια γκαρσονιερα...για να υπαρχει μια σχετικη ανεξαρτησια!


Εγω ειμαι τυχερος μενω ηδη με τον αδελφο μου μονοι μας σε μια μονοκατοικια εδω και ενα χρονο :Wink: !!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> dn m lete eiste sto fb faumastes aen????????


 Εγω ναι ειμαι!!!

----------


## haytek

Πάντως εγώ προχθές που πήγα στη σχολή Μακεδονίας μου είπαν ότι τα αποτελέσματα θα βγουν στις 15...
Λέτε?

----------


## LIZZIE

> Πάντως εγώ προχθές που πήγα στη σχολή Μακεδονίας μου είπαν ότι τα αποτελέσματα θα βγουν στις 15...
> Λέτε?


ΜΑΚΑΡΙ, ΜΑΚΑΡΙ.....!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pipis mag

φιλε ειμαι απο αργοσ κ εχουμε κατι παλικαρια εδω που πανε για υδρα..............
ειναι πολυ γαματο μεροσ και πολυ καλη σχολη....................
καλη επιτυχια........................................

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

kai egw tha eimai tote!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Glomer

Mia lene 15 mia lene 20 x8es akusa 25....
Den xerw...
Upomoni twra...
Kai min trwte na nuxia sas :P

----------


## thanassis sideris

re paidia sunexeia akouw meroi ta opoia einai gia ploiarxous kanenas gia mixanikos tha paei???????????????

----------


## Pavliaris

Δεν νομιζω να βγουν στις 15.... αν και δεν ειναι απιθανο , κανεις δεν ξερει... 

Υ.Γ. ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ!!! ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## c_nick

κ εγω για 15 ξερω παυλο στη μηχανιωνα ετσι μ ειπαν

----------


## alkiviadis

> re paidia sunexeia akouw meroi ta opoia einai gia ploiarxous kanenas gia mixanikos tha paei???????????????


Θα πάω εγώ αδερφέ...!

----------


## thanassis sideris

> Θα πάω εγώ αδερφέ...!


αντε ρε μαστορα επιτελουσ.........και για που εχεισ βαλει πρωτη επιλογη?????????

----------


## alkiviadis

> αντε ρε μαστορα επιτελουσ.........και για που εχεισ βαλει πρωτη επιλογη?????????


Καταρχήν να σου πω οτι είμαι πολύτεκνος οπότε αν περάσω υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πάω στην πρώτη μου επιλογή..1η Ασπροπυργο 2η Μηχανιώνα 3η Χανιά και 4η Πρέβεζα..Εσύ μάστορα??  :Wink:

----------


## haytek

Παιδιά κοιτάξτε λίγο..

Αν βγουν 20 τα αποτελέσματα,τότε μέχρι 30 θα γίνονται οι εγγραφές ... και την επομένη θα αρχίσουν τα μαθήματα?Δεν είναι λογικό...

Ενώ αν βγουν 15,τότε η προθεσμία είναι μέχρι 25 και έπειτα κοιτάζουν ποιοι δεν κάναν εγγραφή και δίνουν 5 μέρες προθεσμία για τους επιλαχόντες...


Με τη λογική πάντα...  :Cool:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Παιδιά κοιτάξτε λίγο..
> 
> Αν βγουν 20 τα αποτελέσματα,τότε μέχρι 30 θα γίνονται οι εγγραφές ... και την επομένη θα αρχίσουν τα μαθήματα?Δεν είναι λογικό...
> 
> Ενώ αν βγουν 15,τότε η προθεσμία είναι μέχρι 25 και έπειτα κοιτάζουν ποιοι δεν κάναν εγγραφή και δίνουν 5 μέρες προθεσμία για τους επιλαχόντες...
> 
> 
> Με τη λογική πάντα...


Λογική????Στην Ελλάδα???Κομμάτι δύσκολο μου φαίνεται...Για να δούμε....

----------


## thanassis sideris

> Καταρχήν να σου πω οτι είμαι πολύτεκνος οπότε αν περάσω υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πάω στην πρώτη μου επιλογή..1η Ασπροπυργο 2η Μηχανιώνα 3η Χανιά και 4η Πρέβεζα..Εσύ μάστορα??


 1η επιλογι εχω βαλει μιχανιονα και 2η ασπροπιργο αλλα που 3ερεισ μπορεικαι να συναντιθουμε........αυτο με το μαστορα φοωερο εεε?3ερεισ μεσα στο βαπορι ετσι θα μασ φωναζουν.........χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## alkiviadis

> 1η επιλογι εχω βαλει μιχανιονα και 2η ασπροπιργο αλλα που 3ερεισ μπορεικαι να συναντιθουμε........αυτο με το μαστορα φοωερο εεε?3ερεισ μεσα στο βαπορι ετσι θα μασ φωναζουν.........χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Ναι ρε συ τα σπάει!!!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!Μακάρι να είμαστε στην ίδια σχολή ή στο ίδιο καράβι να τα περάσουμε φίνα!!  :Wink:

----------


## angelmethoni

> Εγω ναι ειμαι!!!


κι εγωωω....και μακαρι σε λιγο να μην ειμαστε μονο μελη αλλα και σπουδαστες στις Α.Ε.Ν!!!!!!!!!!
αυτο ειναι το προφιλ μου,οποιος θελει κανει ενα friend request   http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref...72&ref=profile

----------


## angelmethoni

> dn m lete eiste sto fb faumastes  aen????????


εγω ειμαι σε καμια δεκαρια που εχουν σχεση με Α.Ε.Ν και ναυτιλια γενικοτερα...angelmethoni@hotmail.com για οποιον θελει

----------


## Γιωργακης

> μαγκεσ και μαγκισες μακαρι να παν ολα καλα και να μπουμε ολοι....κανενας απο εδω για οινουσσες ειναι????η' ολοι κεντρικα δηλωσατε???


Γεια σου φιλε μου εγω ειμαι για οινουσσες .καλη επιτυχια  :Wink:

----------


## c_nick

ωρεα φιλε αμα περασουμε να κανονισουμε να συναντιθουμε...πως σε λενε???καλη σου επιτυχια φιλε και καλα μπαρκα

----------


## Γιωργακης

> ωρεα φιλε αμα περασουμε να κανονισουμε να συναντιθουμε...πως σε λενε???καλη σου επιτυχια φιλε και καλα μπαρκα


Γιωργο με λενε

----------


## c_nick

χαρηκα φιλε....νικος.....ελπιζω να τα πουμε κ απο κοντα

----------


## Γιωργακης

> χαρηκα φιλε....νικος.....ελπιζω να τα πουμε κ απο κοντα


και εγω φιλε μου χαρηκα και με το καλο σε λιγες μερες θα μαστε στη σχολη :Very Happy:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Παιδιά κοιτάξτε λίγο..
> 
> Αν βγουν 20 τα αποτελέσματα,τότε μέχρι 30 θα γίνονται οι εγγραφές ... και την επομένη θα αρχίσουν τα μαθήματα?Δεν είναι λογικό...
> 
> Ενώ αν βγουν 15,τότε η προθεσμία είναι μέχρι 25 και έπειτα κοιτάζουν ποιοι δεν κάναν εγγραφή και δίνουν 5 μέρες προθεσμία για τους επιλαχόντες...
> 
> 
> Με τη λογική πάντα...


Θα σου πω κατι το οποιο ακουσα αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι συγουρο... ακουσα οτι δεν θα ανοιξουν 1/10 αλλα μετα τις 5/10 λογω των εκλογων.... αλλα ξαναλεω δεν ξερω αν ειναι εγκυρο!

----------


## c_nick

γιωργο τι απολυτηριο εχεις???

----------


## Γιωργακης

> γιωργο τι απολυτηριο εχεις???


εχω 16.5 και με lower παω 17.5
εσυ Νικο?

----------


## marios.sp

> Θα σου πω κατι το οποιο ακουσα αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι συγουρο... ακουσα οτι δεν θα ανοιξουν 1/10 αλλα μετα τις 5/10 λογω των εκλογων.... αλλα ξαναλεω δεν ξερω αν ειναι εγκυρο!


Και εγω αυτο ακουσα για αλλες σχολες...οταν ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο τον Ασπροπυργο να τους ρωτησω..δεν ηξεραν ποτε θα ανοιξουν                 (παραξενο :Razz:  :Razz: )...αλλα μπορει να μην τους ειχαν ενημερωσει ακομα! :Wink:

----------


## c_nick

> εχω 16.5 και με lower παω 17.5
> εσυ Νικο?


εγω φιλε 13,4 και με lower 14,4 γι αυτο με εχει φαει το αγχος

----------


## LIZZIE

υπαρχει περιπτωση να ανοιξουν κανονικα και να ψηφισουμε μεσα στη σχολη οπως γινεται και στο στρατο? :Confused:

----------


## marios.sp

> υπαρχει περιπτωση να ανοιξουν κανονικα και να ψηφισουμε μεσα στη σχολη οπως γινεται και στο στρατο?


Οχι δεν νομιζω...

----------


## haytek

Ρε παίδες καταλάβετε επιτέλους πως κανείς εδώ δεν μπορεί να σας δώσει την απάντηση αν τελικά ΜΠΑΙΝΕΤΕ και ΠΟΥ ... 
Φτάσαμε 12 Σεπτεμβρίου .. σε 3 μέρες θα μάθετε από τους σωστούς ανθρώπους τα αποτελέσματα..
τόσο ανυπόμονοι είστε πια ?  :Confused:

----------


## c_nick

ρε παιδια 3ερει κανεις σε περιπτωση που περασω αν πρεπει να διαγραφω απο τη σχολη που ειμαι τωρα????

----------


## Pavliaris

> ρε παιδια 3ερει κανεις σε περιπτωση που περασω αν πρεπει να διαγραφω απο τη σχολη που ειμαι τωρα????


Αναλογος σε τι σχολη εισαι... Σε τι εισαι?

----------


## c_nick

σε τει φιλε μου στην πατρα

----------


## alkiviadis

> σε τει φιλε μου στην πατρα


Εννοείται ρε συ!Δεν μπορείς να είσαι εγγεγραμένος σε 2 σχολές ταυτόχρονα...

----------


## Pavliaris

> σε τει φιλε μου στην πατρα


 Ναι πρεπει να ξεγραφτεις... Εαν ησουν σε ιδιωτικο ΙΕΚ(απογευματινο) δεν θα ειχες προβλημα!

----------


## c_nick

8anx ρε φιλε...

----------


## newsman

Οπότε περιμενουμε τα χαμπέρια σε 3 μέρες?Περιεργο μου φαινετε πάντως...Τόσες πολλές αιτήσεις πως θα προλάβουν να τις ταξινομίσουν σε 5 μέρες?

----------


## haytek

πωπω ρε newsman .. 
Ρε αγορίνα δεν θα περιμέναν τις 10 σεπτεμβρίου για να ταξινομήσουν τις αιτήσεις από Ιούνιο ...
 Ο χριστός και η παναγία να πούμε !!!! Σκέφτεστε τι λέτε πριν το πείτε? 
:evil: :cry: :cry:

----------


## newsman

χωρίς παρεξήγηση haytek αλλά η προθεσμία τελείωσε την πέμπτη.Και να τις έχουν ταξινομίσει τις αιτήσεις πρπει να συνεννοηθουν όλες οι σχολές για να βγάλουν τα αποτελέσματα και να μην ξεχνάμε οτι ήμασταν πολλοί οι υποψηφιοι φέτος.Δεν είναι λίγο δύσκολο να προλάβουν σε 5 μέρες?

----------


## haytek

Ρε παλικάρια μην κάνετε την τρίχα τριχιά να πούμε.... 
Λίγη σοβαρότητα ... :-|

----------


## alkiviadis

> Ρε παλικάρια μην κάνετε την τρίχα τριχιά να πούμε.... 
> Λίγη σοβαρότητα ... :-|


Σωστός....Παιδιά χαλαρώστε...Κ εσύ haytek..Τα λές πολύ επιθετικά αδερφέ απορώ πως δεν παρεξηγήθηκε κανένας...  :Wink:

----------


## c_nick

σ αυτο συμφωνω με τον αλκιβιαδη δεν χρειαζεται ρε συ να μιλας ετσι....φιλικα παντα ε???μην παρεξηγηθουμε

----------


## alkiviadis

> χωρίς παρεξήγηση haytek αλλά η προθεσμία τελείωσε την πέμπτη.Και να τις έχουν ταξινομίσει τις αιτήσεις πρπει να συνεννοηθουν όλες οι σχολές για να βγάλουν τα αποτελέσματα και να μην ξεχνάμε οτι ήμασταν πολλοί οι υποψηφιοι φέτος.Δεν είναι λίγο δύσκολο να προλάβουν σε 5 μέρες?


Οι αιτήσεις δεν μένουν στις σχολές...Φεύγουν στα κεντρικά μετά απο 5 μέρες νομίζω..Όταν έφτιαξα τα χαρτιά μου(Παρασκευή) έφερα ένα λάθος(το πολυτέκνων) και μου είπε να το πάω πρίν τα στείλει την Τρίτη ή Τετάρτη δεν θυμάμαι ακριβή μέρα σόρρυ,πάνε και κάτι μήνες...! :P

----------


## haytek

> Σωστός....Παιδιά χαλαρώστε...Κ εσύ haytek..Τα λές πολύ επιθετικά αδερφέ απορώ πως δεν παρεξηγήθηκε κανένας...


Επιθετικά δεν το λέω,προς θεού..

Αλλά όταν βλέπεις και διαβάζεις υπερβολές,είναι λιγάκι εριστικό ...  :Surprised: 

Απλά υπομονή ..
με το να ζορίστετε και να εκτονώνεστε εδώ μέσα,απλά μεταφέρετε αυτό το άγχος στους υπολοίπους..
Τόσο καιρό περιμένατε... 2 μέρες θα σας πειράξουν ρε σεις ? :cry:

----------


## φανούλα

Οκ, οκ!! Το θέμα τώρα θεωρείται λήξαν!!! Συνεχίζουμε τη ρότα μας :Cool: .... Καληνύχτα στη βάρδια!!!

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΑΝΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΟΥΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΤΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ....ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!!!ΦΑΓΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΚΛΙΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΙΝ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ??? :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## haytek

> ΑΝΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΟΥΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΤΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ....ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!!!ΦΑΓΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΚΛΙΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΙΝ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ???


AHHAAHHAAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA


AHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHA  :Very Happy:

----------


## morpheusthegod

με βαθμο 15.9 εχει καλες ελπιδες να περασει καποιος?

----------


## alkiviadis

> με βαθμο 15.9 εχει καλες ελπιδες να περασει καποιος?


Σε δύο μέρες θα ξέρουμε...

----------


## Pavliaris

> με βαθμο 15.9 εχει καλες ελπιδες να περασει καποιος?


 Φιλε ναι εχεις ελπιδες....Αλλα ΑΝ κοιταγες λιγο ποιο πισω θα εβλεπες οτι εχουμε απαντησει σε αυτα πολλες φορες σε διαφορες βαθμολογιες θα μπορουσες να της συγκρινεις με τη δικη σου, αλλα και οτι ειπαμε να σταματησει αυτο το πραγμα γιατι σε 2 μερες λογικα θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα. Η υπομονη ειναι αρετη.....

Αλλα σας παρακαλω εχω βαρεθει να κοιταω τα e-mail μου και να βλεπω καθε τοσο να ρωτανε αν εχουν πιθανοτητες!!!! Ειπαμε κανεις δεν ειναι μεντιουμ για να ξερει... Γι αυτο σας παρακαλω μην ρωτατε συνεχεια αν εχετε πιθανοτητες! 

ΠΑΝΤΑ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ  :Razz:

----------


## newsman

τελικά αύριο 15 η μεγάλη μέρα?

----------


## LIZZIE

το ελπιζουμε..!!!

----------


## sofakisamos

ΑΝ ΕΠΕΡΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ?

----------


## LIZZIE

> ΑΝ ΕΠΕΡΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ?


εγω που πηρα τηλεφωνο την Πεμπτη μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι τις 20 θα εχουν βγει...
τωρα... :Confused:

----------


## sofakisamos

ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΕΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ!!

----------


## sofakisamos

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ LIZZIE ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!!ΤΩΡΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ....

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 20 ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 10 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΗ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Ρε παιδιά πήρα τηλ. στο υπουργείο και μου είπαν μετά τις 20 Σεπτέμβρη.
Μην λέτε <<βλακείες>> και παραπλανάτε τον κόσμο χωρίς λόγο. Από που κι ως που 15;

----------


## sofakisamos

ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ??

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο 2104191429 αν θες πληροφορίες.

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

210-4128060
210-4191686 ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΡΑΜΗ!!!

----------


## sofakisamos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ αν μαθω κατι καινούργιο θα σας πω...

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Μην νομίζεις ότι είναι και πολύ εξυπηρετικοί, όταν πήρα τηλέφωνο το σήκωσε μια τύπησα η οποία μίλαγε λες και της έβρισες το σόι!!!

Υπουργία σου λένε μετά...

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ Ο ΜΗΤΣΟΣ
ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΜΑΘΕΣ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ Ε ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ

----------


## sofakisamos

ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ...ΠΕΡΝΩ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΚΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ 3 ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΕΙΔΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΩΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΟΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΡΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΒΑΡΕΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΗΚΩΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ ΟΣΟ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ  ΨΗΦΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΙΚΟΙ

----------


## sofakisamos

ΕΠΕΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΜΩΛΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΙΚΩΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 20 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΑΝ ΕΒΛΛΕΠΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 130 ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Δεν την παλεύουν καθόλου οι άνθρωποι. Λες και δεν έχουν κάνει καμία διαλογή αυτούς τους μήνες.Εγώ πήγα την πρώτη εβδομάδα που βγήκε η προκήρυξη και απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω πρέπει να ξέρουν τους επιτυχόντες καιρό πριν!!!

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΜΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΙΤΙΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Τι να σου πω κανένας δεν είναι σίγουρος. Όλοι υποθέσεις κάνουμε!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φιλε δλδ τι εννοεις???Ειπαμε υπομονη ρε παιδια...!!!ολοι εχουμε αγχος και ολοι περιμενουμε!Με το να ψαχνομαστε ολη την ωρα με το ποτε θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα δεν βγαζει πουθενα παρα μονο μας αγχωνει περισσοτερο!Λιγες μερες υπομονη μονο.....!

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΙΤΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΤΡΙΤΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ Ε ΤΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΚΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου!!!
Απλά επειδή ακούγονται πάρα πολλά τον τελευταίο καιρό και δυστυχώς χωρίς κανένα απολύτως νόημα.
Στην τελική μην ξεχνάμε ότι ναυτικός και υπομονή πάνε μαζί!!!

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Τώρα ο σκοπός του φόρουμ είναι να ακούγονται διαφορετικές απόψεις αν κάποιος δεν συμφωνεί μπορεί να μην συμμετέχει!!!

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ KAPTANMITSO

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Μήν ξεχνάμε φίλοι μου δημιουργικό άγχος και ουχί παθολογικό...!!!! lol

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΘΕΣ ΦΑΓΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ???? :Very Happy:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Νομίζω ότι με μια σόδα θα το χωνέψουμε κιόλας..!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## LIZZIE

> Δεν την παλεύουν καθόλου οι άνθρωποι. Λες και δεν έχουν κάνει καμία διαλογή αυτούς τους μήνες.Εγώ πήγα την πρώτη εβδομάδα που βγήκε η προκήρυξη και απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω πρέπει να ξέρουν τους επιτυχόντες καιρό πριν!!!


ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΗ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ. Η ΣΕΙΡΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΡΟΛΟ... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΠΧ 0 ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΘΕΣΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ 9 ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΛΠΙΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΕΘΕΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΊΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ 19 . ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΤΕΙΣ  ΠΡΩΤΟΣ Η' ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ... ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ...

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΜΠΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΟ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΙΒΩΤΙΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ :Very Happy:

----------


## angelmethoni

χαλια μαυρα.....δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτη.....δε μπορουν να βγαλουν μια ανακοινωση να πουν,"παιδια τα αποτελεσματα θα βγουν στις ταδε του μηνος"?....μας εχουν αφησει να περιμενουμε στο μαυρο σκοταδι...:x

----------


## haytek

Πάντως εδώ που τα λέμε ούτε άλλες χρονιές ενημερώναν για το πότε θα βγουν ...

Φέτος έχουν αργήσει υπερβολικά αλλά ας μην φέρνουμε την καταστροφή...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Υπομονή και πάλι υπομονή...

----------


## M a R i N a

olo auto mono tsirko tha borouse na xaraktiristei....an einai dunaton dil den uparxoun oria mou fainetai...adi na vgoun kai na poun mia imerominia sigouri na kseroume kai emeis pote tha vgoun ta apotelesmata mas afinoun sto mauro skotadi na mas trwei to anxos..telos padwn as perimenoume ligo akoma alla einai oloi tous aparadektoi!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> olo auto mono tsirko tha borouse na xaraktiristei....an einai dunaton dil den uparxoun oria mou fainetai...adi na vgoun kai na poun mia imerominia sigouri na kseroume kai emeis pote tha vgoun ta apotelesmata mas afinoun sto mauro skotadi na mas trwei to anxos..telos padwn as perimenoume ligo akoma alla einai oloi tous aparadektoi!!!


Δηλαδη τις προηγουμενες χρονιες τα παιδια ηξεραν ποτε θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα??Μια μερα που ξυπνησαν και ειδαν οτι απλα ανακοινωθηκαν.Ετσι θα γινει και τωρα.Επειδη ζουμε στην Ελλαδα και ολοι γνωριζουμε την κατασταση στα Υπουργεια,μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε οτι ΔΕΝ μπορουν να βαλουν μια συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια γιατι ουτε και αυτοι δεν ξερουν ποτε θα τελειωσουν.

Ακομα,περσυ οι αιτησεις ειχαν σταματησει στις 7/8...τα αποτελεσματα βγηκαν στις 4/9 δηλαδη σχεδον ενα μηνα μετα...τωρα τι μας επιασε ολους και θελουμε να βγαλουν τα αποτελεσματα μεσα σε 2 μερες?
Υπομονη λοιπον.

Υ.Γ Παιδια αν μπορειται να γραφετε με Ελληνικους χαρακτηρες και οχι κεφαλαια.

Φιλικα

----------


## perlasmeister

βλεπω μερικους να αγωνιουν για την ημερομηνια και να περιμενουν με ανυπομονησια ποτε θα μπουν στη σχολη .
να τους δουμε οταν μπουνε αν θα εχουν τοσο ζηλο για μαθηση? αλλα ετσι ειναι αυτα ...

----------


## marios.sp

> βλεπω μερικους να αγωνιουν για την ημερομηνια και να περιμενουν με ανυπομονησια ποτε θα μπουν στη σχολη .
> να τους δουμε οταν μπουνε αν θα εχουν τοσο ζηλο για μαθηση? αλλα ετσι ειναι αυτα ...


Ενταξει αυτο δεν το ξερει κανεις...ο καιρος πλησιαζει τοτε θα δουμε!

----------


## vanessa619

paidia ta apotelesmata vgainoun avrio..

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, μην αγχώνεστε όλοι θα μπείτε στις σχολές.

----------


## marios.sp

> paidia ta apotelesmata vgainoun avrio..


Πως το ξερεις Βανεσσα?

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Δυστυχώς πάνω από το 50% των ατόμων που μπαίνουν είναι ακατάλληλα για το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού. Το κακό είναι ότι πιάνουν θέσεις ατόμων που το θέλουν πραγματικά και το αξίζουν

----------


## KaptanMitsos

> paidia ta apotelesmata vgainoun avrio..


Σταματήστε πλέον τις εικασίες τα απ. θα βγούνε μετά τις 20. Έλεος!!

----------


## perlasmeister

ολο αυτο βλεπετε εχει αρχισει και εξοργιζει πολλους απο μας 
για αυτο οταν λετε κατι που ενδιαφερει και τους αλλους δωστε και την πηγη .ας βγει καποιος υπευθυνα και να πει ναι ρε παιδια θα βγουν τοτε και να μας πει απο που το εμαθε . το εμαθε απο το υεν η απο καποιο που πετα μπαρουφες


εχει καταντισει το τοπικ ελεινο καταλαβετε το και βαλτε μυαλο γ@...ω την καταδικη μου

----------


## LIZZIE

> ολο αυτο βλεπετε εχει αρχισει και εξοργιζει πολλους απο μας 
> για αυτο οταν λετε κατι που ενδιαφερει και τους αλλους δωστε και την πηγη .ας βγει καποιος υπευθυνα και να πει ναι ρε παιδια θα βγουν τοτε και να μας πει απο που το εμαθε . το εμαθε απο το υεν η απο καποιο που πετα μπαρουφες
> 
> 
> εχει καταντισει το τοπικ ελεινο καταλαβετε το και βαλτε μυαλο γ@...ω την καταδικη μου



θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.....
εχω βαρεθει να διαβαζω τα ιδια και τα ιδια ...

----------


## vanessa619

> Σταματήστε πλέον τις εικασίες τα απ. θα βγούνε μετά τις 20. Έλεος!!


katarxin mi neyraizeis giati ta paidia anarotiountai pote tha vgoun. esy ti provlima exeis?

marie ego pira tilefono ston aspropyrgo kai mou eipan oti vgainoun 15.. opote tha ksanaparo ayrio na matho an perasa..

----------


## haytek

Kαι μένα στην ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας 15 είπαν .. όχι περίπου αλλά ακριβώς 15...


Ειλικρινά καταντάει εκνευριστικό να λέτε στην τύχη ημερομηνίες..

εμείς τουλάχιστον προβάλλουμε στοιχεία..:evil:

----------


## vanessa619

esy kaptan mitso pou to ksereis oti tha vgoun mata tis 20??? e? gia pes...

----------


## haytek

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας μου είπαν 15 

ενώ σήμερα που πήρα στο υπουργείο είπαν μετά τις 20... 

Τι στο π***ο? Δεν ξέρουν τι λένε μου φαίνεται!  :Sad:

----------


## perlasmeister

στο τελος θα λεμε εμενα μου το πε ο ξαδερφος του μπατσανακη του αδερφου του του του

----------


## newsman

λοιπόν παιδιά!Είδα όραμα εχτές....Ήρθε ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος στον ύπνο μου και μου είπε οτι θα βγουν στις 17!

Πέρα απο την πλάκα σταματήστε τις αντιπαραθέσεις.Οποιος μάθει οτι βγήκαν τα αποτελεσματα το λέει και στους υπόλοιπους ΚΑΙ ας αφήσουμε τις συζητήσεις για το ποιός την έχει εγκυρότερη (την πηγή :Cool: )

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Πήρα σήμερα το πρωί στον Ασπρόπυργο και δεν ήξεραν. Μετά πήρα στο υπουργείο και μου είπαν μετά τις 20. Αλλά νομίζω ότι το έχετε μπουχτίσει το 
θέμα. Αν δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε μερικές μέρες υπομονή τι σόι ναυτικοί θα γίνετε...

Φτάνουν οι ερωτήσεις. 
Περιμένουμε μερικές μέρες (thats all)...

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!!

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Γεια σου ρε newsman πες τα!!!

Φτάνει αυτό το καλαμπούρι!!!!!

Όποιος μάθει ότι βγήκαν ας μας το πει να τελειώνουμε....

----------


## Pavliaris

> Πήρα σήμερα το πρωί στον Ασπρόπυργο και δεν ήξεραν. Μετά πήρα στο υπουργείο και μου είπαν μετά τις 20. Αλλά νομίζω ότι το έχετε μπουχτίσει το 
> θέμα. Αν δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε μερικές μέρες υπομονή τι σόι ναυτικοί θα γίνετε...
> 
> Φτάνουν οι ερωτήσεις. 
> Περιμένουμε μερικές μέρες (thats all)...
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!!


Συμφονω απολυτως!!!!! Σταματηστε να λετε τα ιδια και τα ιδια βαρεθηκα ποια να ακουω ικασιες , το οτι θα βγουνε ειναι συγουρο το ποτε δεν ξερουμε οταν βγουνε θα το μαθουμε προς το παρον ας ηρεμησουμε!!!!

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Να δεις που για μας το είπε ο Μακρόπουλος το Κρίση...!!! lol

----------


## marios.sp

> Τι στο π***ο? Δεν ξέρουν τι λένε μου φαίνεται!


Πρωτοφανες αυτο στην Ελλαδα haytek..πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο..χαχαχα!!

Λοιπον *ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ*!!!!

Αυριο μπειτε στο www.yen.gr αν βγουν εχει καλος αλλιως καντε το ιδιο και τις υπολοιπες μερες(οποιος εχει τεραστια αγωνια) :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## perlasmeister

> Πρωτοφανες αυτο στην Ελλαδα haytek..πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο..χαχαχα!!
> 
> Λοιπον *ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ*!!!!
> 
> Αυριο μπειτε στο www.yen.gr αν βγουν εχει καλος αλλιως καντε το ιδιο και τις υπολοιπες μερες(οποιος εχει τεραστια αγωνια)


δεν νομιζω μαριε οτι ειναι αγωνια τοσο πολυ παρα σπαζαρ.....α η κομπλεξ

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Συμφωνώ Απολύτως!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> δεν νομιζω μαριε οτι ειναι αγωνια τοσο πολυ παρα σπαζαρ.....α η κομπλεξ


Ειναι και αγωνια perlasmeister...

Παιδια ας ηρεμησουμε λιγο ολοι μας!Οταν βγουν βγηκαν.Κανεις μας δεν δουλευει στο Υπουργειο για να ξερει(και να δουλευαμε παλι δεν θα ξεραμε).

----------


## alkiviadis

Παιδιά μπήκα στο φόρουμ και διάβασα 3 σελίδες οι οποίες στην καλύτερη ήταν άθλιες..Τσακώνεστε και βρίζετε χωρίς λόγο....Χαλαρώστε λίγο ρε παιδιά..Κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα θα βγούν τώρα αν δεν βγούν τώρα και βγούν μετά απο 10 μέρες αλλάζει τίποτα??Όλα θα γίνουν!Κάναμε ό,τι μπορούσαμε μαζέψαμε χαρτιά κλπ μέσα στην προθεσμία τώρα τα πάντα εξαρτώνται απο αυτούς που κάνουν την δουλειά της ταξινόμησης..Ας τους αφήσουμε να κάνουνε την δουλειά τους αργά ή γρήγορα...Καλή επιτυχία να έχουμε μαζί με μια δόση υπομονής....
Πάντα φιλικά παιδιά μη παρεξηγηθούμε..

----------


## perlasmeister

> Ειναι και αγωνια perlasmeister...
> 
> Παιδια ας ηρεμησουμε λιγο ολοι μας!Οταν βγουν βγηκαν.Κανεις μας δεν δουλευει στο Υπουργειο για να ξερει(και να δουλευαμε παλι δεν θα ξεραμε).



ρε φιλε σπασιμο νευρων προς τους αλλους δεν ειναι ? λες και εμεις ειμαστε μαντις τεσπα

----------


## marios.sp

> ρε φιλε σπασιμο νευρων προς τους αλλους δεν ειναι ? λες και εμεις ειμαστε μαντις τεσπα


Συμφωνω οτι ειναι λιγο σπαστικη η ερωτηση ''ποτε θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα?'' διοτι κανεις μας δεν ξερει!!Κανεις!!
Καλυτερα ας κλεισουμε αυτο το θεμα γιατι εχει καταντησει χαζο πλεον.

Φιλικα.

----------


## perlasmeister

> Συμφωνω οτι ειναι λιγο σπαστικη η ερωτηση ''ποτε θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα?'' διοτι κανεις μας δεν ξερει!!Κανεις!!
> Καλυτερα ας κλεισουμε αυτο το θεμα γιατι εχει καταντησει χαζο πλεον.
> 
> Φιλικα.


μακαρι μακαρι

----------


## c_nick

πολυ απλα ρε παιδες μην δινετε σημασια...οταν βγουν τα αποτ θα τα ανεβασουμε....κ το θεμα ειναι ληξαν

----------


## φανούλα

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, μην αγχώνεστε όλοι θα μπείτε στις σχολές.


Εγώ δε θα ασχοληθώ με τα αποτελέσματα μιας και βιάβαζα 3 σελίδες και επιτέλους το κλείσαμε το θέμα(δόξασοι :Razz: ). Εγώ θέλω να καλοσωρίσω και πάλι έναν παλιό συμφορουμίτη στο θέμα αυτό!!! Τι γίνεται Roger?? Τώρα γύρισες??

----------


## jimmis

> Φιλε συμφωνω με αυτα που λες...βεβαια υπαρχουν και παιδια που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα καποιος συγγενης τους και μπαινουν στην σχολη επειδη τους αρεσει αυτο το επαγγελμα!Βεβαια καλο θα ειναι οποιος θελει πραγματικα να κανει αυτο το επαγγελμα να περνει καποιες αποψεις πρωτα απο ανθρωπους που ειναι ναυτικοι!


file marie exoume na tsakw8oume :P:P:P kana 2 mino... otan akoma epsaxna se poia aen na paw kai ti xreiazomai:P..  ok perasa me panellinies 68os stis aen fetos, kai skeftomai gia ydra.... proswpika dn exw kamia sxesi me 8alassa oute me nauttikes oikogeneies. paw gia enan kai mono logo stis aen gia ploiarxos... i 8alassa me iremei kai epipleon dn pistevw oti me ekfrazei na eimai araxtos s ena grafeio me tin ka8imerini routina. tis eidiseis twn mme kai tis mlkies pou simvainoun girw mas.Niw8w pws sto ploio 8a eimai eleu8eros. vevaiws tis diskolies tou epaggelmatos tis xerw, kai epeidi dn m aresoun ta fouskwmena logia, dn xerw an 8a ta palepsw, alla 8a prospa8isw na ftasw mexri to telos.!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> file marie exoume na tsakw8oume :P:P:P kana 2 mino... otan akoma epsaxna se poia aen na paw kai ti xreiazomai:P..  ok perasa me panellinies 68os stis aen fetos, kai skeftomai gia ydra.... proswpika dn exw kamia sxesi me 8alassa oute me nauttikes oikogeneies. paw gia enan kai mono logo stis aen gia ploiarxos... i 8alassa me iremei kai epipleon dn pistevw oti me ekfrazei na eimai araxtos s ena grafeio me tin ka8imerini routina. tis eidiseis twn mme kai tis mlkies pou simvainoun girw mas.Niw8w pws sto ploio 8a eimai eleu8eros. vevaiws tis diskolies tou epaggelmatos tis xerw, kai epeidi dn m aresoun ta fouskwmena logia, dn xerw an 8a ta palepsw, alla 8a prospa8isw na ftasw mexri to telos.!!!


Δημητρη συγχαρητηρια,σου ευχομαι καλη σταδιοδρομια και καλα ταξιδια.
Μαρεσει πολυ ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι.Ολοι θα προσπαθησουμε να γινουμε σωστοι και καλοι ναυτικοι.

Αν μπορουσες ομως να μην γραφεις με Greeklish θα με σκλαβωνες!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## jimmis

> Αν μπορουσες ομως να μην γραφεις με Greeklish θα με σκλαβωνες!!


Φυσικα και μπορω να μην χρησιμοποιω greeklish. Πες μου ομως τη γνωμη σου για το πως πρεπει να συμπεριφερεται ενας καλος ναυτικος στο βαπορι και τι εχεις σαν προτυπο και προσπαθεις να του μοιασεις... Πιστευω οτι ολοι εχουμε φανταστικα προτυπα στο νου μας και προσπαθουμε να τα συναγωνιστουμε, εκτος κι αν ειμαι τοσο τρελος που μονο εγω το κανω

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Καλή μέρα σε όλους μας!!!!

Ελπίζω σήμερα να ξυπνήσουμε με λιγότερο άγχος και σαφώς περισσότερη ηρεμία...

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλή μέρα σε όλους μας!!!!
> 
> Ελπίζω σήμερα να ξυπνήσουμε με λιγότερο άγχος και σαφώς περισσότερη ηρεμία...


Καλημερα Καπτα-Μητσο!!

----------


## vasoula

> Καλημερα Καπτα-Μητσο!!


καλημερα παιδια και καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε!!!!!!!!!και με ευχαριστες ειδησεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## samel

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ... ΕΧΕΙ 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ 11 Η ΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΗΡΑΝ Η ΟΧΙ.....ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΑ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ :-?

----------


## samel

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ... ΕΧΕΙ 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ 11 Η ΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΗΡΑΝ Η ΟΧΙ.....ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΑ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ :-?


ΟΥΠΣ........... ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑΣ...

----------


## vasoula

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ... ΕΧΕΙ 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ 11 Η ΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΗΡΑΝ Η ΟΧΙ.....ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΑ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ :-?


καλημερα και σε σενα.....εισαι απο πανελληνιες η με απολυτηριο εκανες τα χαρτια σου ???????

----------


## samel

ME APOLITIRIO EKANA TA XARTIA MOY... ESY ?????????

----------


## Pavliaris

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!! Δεν πειραζει samel δεν το ειχες δει...

----------


## c_nick

καλημερα καεπτανεοι και ειδικα καλημερα στις καπετανισες.... :-)....οποιοσ ακουσει κατι που να ισχυει για τα αποτελεσμτα ας στειλε ενα πμ....καλα αποτελεσμτα και καλη σας μερα

----------


## vasoula

> ME APOLITIRIO EKANA TA XARTIA MOY... ESY ?????????


ναι και εγω μα απολυτηριο......και καταλαβενεις πωσ υπαρχει μια συνχηση με τα αποτελεσματα!!!!!!!!!!και εγω μηχανιωνα δηλωσα 1η επιλογη...πλοιαρχων!!!!!εσυ?

----------


## samel

KALHMERA PAVLIARI!!!!!!      ANTE PAIDIA EYXOMAI TA KALYTERA GIA OLOYS

----------


## samel

AXX BASOULA KI'EGW MIA APO TA IDIA....ANTE KALH EPITYXIA!!!!!! AN DIABASA KALA STIS PROHGOYMENES SELIDES EIDA PWS EXEIS KALO BATHMO APOLYTHRIOY

----------


## marios.sp

> AXX BASOULA KI'EGW MIA APO TA IDIA....ANTE KALH EPITYXIA!!!!!! AN DIABASA KALA STIS PROHGOYMENES SELIDES EIDA PWS EXEIS KALO BATHMO APOLYTHRIOY


Samel αφου διαβασες και τις προηγουμενες σελιδες,βλεπω οτι εισαι και κανουργιο μελος...προσπαθησε να μην γραφεις με greeklish!Κατανταω γραφικος αλλα για να ειναι και λιγο ευαναγνωστα βρε παιδια!

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## newsman

και το ερώρημα μου εμένα είναι...τόσο ανεκδιήγητοι είναι στο υποργείο και δεν σηκώνουν ούτε τα τηλέφωνα ?..... εεεερεεε γαϊδουριά που υπάρχει στον κόσμο..

----------


## vasoula

> AXX BASOULA KI'EGW MIA APO TA IDIA....ANTE KALH EPITYXIA!!!!!! AN DIABASA KALA STIS PROHGOYMENES SELIDES EIDA PWS EXEIS KALO BATHMO APOLYTHRIOY


kai se esena euxomai kalh epituxia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kai na vre8oume sth mixaniwna!!!!!!!!!!e oxi kai kanena teleio va8mo me ta agglika 15 vgainei mh nomizeis....alla  8elw na pisteuw pws ta nea 8a einai kala gia olous mas!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vasoula

> και το ερώρημα μου εμένα είναι...τόσο ανεκδιήγητοι είναι στο υποργείο και δεν σηκώνουν ούτε τα τηλέφωνα ?..... εεεερεεε γαϊδουριά που υπάρχει στον κόσμο..


θα συμφωνησω απολυτα!!!!!!!!εγω οταν ειχα παρει να μαθω για τα χαρτια μ μιλουσαν λεσ και τουσ ειχα σκοτωσει τη μανα!!!!!!ειναι ελεος τα πραγματα!!!!

----------


## perlasmeister

> και το ερώρημα μου εμένα είναι...τόσο ανεκδιήγητοι είναι στο υποργείο και δεν σηκώνουν ούτε τα τηλέφωνα ?..... εεεερεεε γαϊδουριά που υπάρχει στον κόσμο..


δημοσιο φιλε μου ετσι ειναι αυτα

----------


## Pavliaris

Φιλε c nick γιατι στελνεις ιδιετερα καλημερα στις καπετανισες??? Ξερεις καμια καλη??? :Wink:

----------


## perlasmeister

> Φιλε c nick γιατι στελνεις ιδιετερα καλημερα στις καπετανισες??? Ξερεις καμια καλη???


επειδη ειναι μειονοτητα  :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

> επειδη ειναι μειονοτητα


ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ οκ....... :Smile:

----------


## samel

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ 14... ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ... ΒΑΣΟΥΛΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ!!

----------


## vasoula

> ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ 14... ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ... ΒΑΣΟΥΛΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ!!


ΣΩΣΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΟΥΜΕ...ΚΑΛΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## thanassis sideris

> ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ 14... ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ... ΒΑΣΟΥΛΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ!!


ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ 14 ΠΑΕΙ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ.......ΤΕΣΠΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΥΧΕΙΘΕΙ

----------


## samel

ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΣΙΔΕΡΗ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ??????????? ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ?ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ

----------


## samel

[QUOTE=samel;253184]ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΣΙΔΕΡΗ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ??????????? ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ?ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ[/QUO                                                                                                                                         ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΒΓΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΛΦΑΒΙΤΙΚΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ 23 ΚΑΙ 24 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ.ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ 1000000000% ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ.

----------


## perlasmeister

[QUOTE=samel;253187]


> ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΣΙΔΕΡΗ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ??????????? ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ?ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ[/QUO                                                                                                                                         ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΒΓΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΛΦΑΒΙΤΙΚΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ 23 ΚΑΙ 24 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ.ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ 1000000000% ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ.


ας βγουν οποτε να ναι οποιος ανυπομονει τοσο ας ριξει βομβα στο υεν :Very Happy:  εμεις που ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι θα μπουμε απλως θα παρακολουθουμε :Wink:

----------


## sofakisamos

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ samel ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΜΑΘΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ??ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ???

----------


## samel

ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΓΚΥΡΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ...ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ

----------


## samel

[QUOTE=perlasmeister;253194]


> ας βγουν οποτε να ναι οποιος ανυπομονει τοσο ας ριξει βομβα στο υεν εμεις που ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι θα μπουμε απλως θα παρακολουθουμε


 ΤΥΧΕΡΕ PERLASMEISTER.....ΣΕ ΖΗΛΕΥΩΩΩΩ :Wink:

----------


## vasoula

[QUOTE=perlasmeister;253194]


> ας βγουν οποτε να ναι οποιος ανυπομονει τοσο ας ριξει βομβα στο υεν εμεις που ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι θα μπουμε απλως θα παρακολουθουμε


σωστα,οποιος ειναι σηγουρος για τον εαυτο του απλα πριμενει να δει το ονομα του.....!!! :Wink: γιαυτο υπομονη....ξερω πως γινομαι γραφικη αλλα ετσι ειναι τα πραμματα!!!!!!

----------


## perlasmeister

[QUOTE=vasoula;253198]


> σωστα,οποιος ειναι σηγουρος για τον εαυτο του απλα πριμενει να δει το ονομα του.....!!!γιαυτο υπομονη....ξερω πως γινομαι γραφικη αλλα ετσι ειναι τα πραμματα!!!!!!


ετσι ακριβως

----------


## haytek

[QUOTE=samel;253197]


> ΤΥΧΕΡΕ PERLASMEISTER.....ΣΕ ΖΗΛΕΥΩΩΩΩ


Ευτυχώς εγώ μπήκα από πανελλήνιες και κάνω το σταυρό μου που δεν είμαι στη θέση σας γιατί θα έτρωγα μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία...
Ενώ τώρα παρακολουθώ και σε 5 μέρες αναχωρώ για μηχανιώνα μονιμάαααα  :Cool:

----------


## perlasmeister

[QUOTE=haytek;253200]


> Ευτυχώς εγώ μπήκα από πανελλήνιες και κάνω το σταυρό μου που δεν είμαι στη θέση σας γιατί θα έτρωγα μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία...
> Ενώ τώρα παρακολουθώ και σε 5 μέρες αναχωρώ για μηχανιώνα μονιμάαααα


εδω ειμαστε καπια ατομα νε μεν λιγα αλλα ειμαστε που δεν εχουμε ουτε αγχος ουτε τιποτα οποτε δεν υπαρχει ταλαιπωρια τωρα οι αλλοι βλεπω σε λιγο να ριξουν μπουλωτο στη γραμματεια του υεν :Cool:

----------


## Pavliaris

[QUOTE=samel;253187]


> ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΣΙΔΕΡΗ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ??????????? ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ?ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ[/QUO ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΒΓΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΛΦΑΒΙΤΙΚΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ 23 ΚΑΙ 24 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ.ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ 1000000000% ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ.


Δεν λεω οτι δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες αλλα αν δεν δω με τα ματια μου δεν πιστευω τιποτα γιατι ο καθενας εχει και μια ημερομινια και λεει....

----------


## haytek

[QUOTE=Pavliaris;253202]


> Δεν λεω οτι δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες αλλα αν δεν δω με τα ματια μου δεν πιστευω τιποτα γιατι ο καθενας εχει και μια ημερομινια και λεει....


Ε τότε σταματήστε να ρωτάτε ο ένας τον αλλόν για το πότε θα βγουν!!!
όταν βγουν θα το μάθετε...

αλλά όπως είπε και ο φίλτατος perlasmeister θέλω να δω πόσοι από αυτούς που κάνουν το πολύ κακό εδώ μέσα για τα αποτελέσματα,ΠΟΣΟ ζήλο και ΘΕΛΗΣΗ θα έχουν αν τελικά εισαχθούν!(που τους το εύχομαι ειλικρινά!)

----------


## c_nick

> Φιλε c nick γιατι στελνεις ιδιετερα καλημερα στις καπετανισες??? Ξερεις καμια καλη???


οχι μεγαλε απλως απο ευγενια(που λεει ο λογος)....αμα βρω καμια καλη μην ανησυχεισ θα σου στειλω πμ....χαχαχαχαχαχαχα..... :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

[QUOTE=haytek;253208]


> Ε τότε σταματήστε να ρωτάτε ο ένας τον αλλόν για το πότε θα βγουν!!!
> όταν βγουν θα το μάθετε...
> 
> αλλά όπως είπε και ο φίλτατος perlasmeister θέλω να δω πόσοι από αυτούς που κάνουν το πολύ κακό εδώ μέσα για τα αποτελέσματα,ΠΟΣΟ ζήλο και ΘΕΛΗΣΗ θα έχουν αν τελικά εισαχθούν!(που τους το εύχομαι ειλικρινά!)


Φιλε haytek το ιδιο λεμε εδω και καιρο πολλα ατομα αλλα μπαινουν νεα μελη και ρωτανε παλι τα ιδια γιατι πολλοι απλα δεν κοιτανε τα προηγουμενα posts....

----------


## Pavliaris

> οχι μεγαλε απλως απο ευγενια(που λεει ο λογος)....αμα βρω καμια καλη μην ανησυχεισ θα σου στειλω πμ....χαχαχαχαχαχαχα.....


χαχαχαχαχαχα θα το εκτιμουσα να μου εστελνες ενα πμ αλλα θα ηθελα και φωτο σε παρακαλω... :Very Happy:

----------


## thanassis sideris

> ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΣΙΔΕΡΗ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ??????????? ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ?ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ


katagwgei exw apo aulwna sxoleio peigaina sta petralwna meta stin mixail voda meta stin ekali kai teleiwsa me aulwna

----------


## c_nick

> χαχαχαχαχαχα θα το εκτιμουσα να μου εστελνες ενα πμ αλλα θα ηθελα και φωτο σε παρακαλω...


οκ μεγαλε θα κανω οτι μπορω.....χαχαχαχαχα...

----------


## samel

> katagwgei exw apo aulwna sxoleio peigaina sta petralwna meta stin mixail voda meta stin ekali kai teleiwsa me aulwna


  :Wink: ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΤΟΠΙΣΤΙΚΟΣ :Very Happy:  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ Ο ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΜΟΥ:cry:

----------


## thanassis sideris

> ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΤΟΠΙΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ Ο ΣΥΜΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΜΟΥ:cry:


 kala min klais mporei na ginoume sunspoudastes...........xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxxaxaxaxax  axaxaxaxaxa

----------


## vasoula

> kala min klais mporei na ginoume sunspoudastes...........xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxxaxaxaxax  axaxaxaxaxa


χαχχαχααχ!!!!!!!!!!μ αρεσε αυτο το συνσπουδαστες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## thanassis sideris

> χαχχαχααχ!!!!!!!!!!μ αρεσε αυτο το συνσπουδαστες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 vasoula kai pws na to pw den tha eimaste foitoites alla spoudastes kathws emeis mpainoume stin grami paragwgis kateutheian...tha mas ntropiaze na mas elegan foitites(den 3erw pantws egw den tha to ithela)

----------


## vasoula

> vasoula kai pws na to pw den tha eimaste foitoites alla spoudastes kathws emeis mpainoume stin grami paragwgis kateutheian...tha mas ntropiaze na mas elegan foitites(den 3erw pantws egw den tha to ithela)


μια χαρα το ειπες θαναση...και αυτο λεω μ αρεσε  γιατι κοντοζυγωνει να γινουμε συνσπουδαστες!!!!!!!!!!!!!και συμφωνω απολυτα δεν νομιζω πωσ θα ημαστε σαν τουσ φοιτητες ναι μεν απο τν αποψη της φοιτητικησ ζωης....αλλα μετα απο καποιους μηνες θα μπουμε στν αγορα εργασιας!!!!!οποτε σωστα τα λες.... :Smile:

----------


## thanassis sideris

> μια χαρα το ειπες θαναση...και αυτο λεω μ αρεσε γιατι κοντοζυγωνει να γινουμε συνσπουδαστες!!!!!!!!!!!!!και συμφωνω απολυτα δεν νομιζω πωσ θα ημαστε σαν τουσ φοιτητες ναι μεν απο τν αποψη της φοιτητικησ ζωης....αλλα μετα απο καποιους μηνες θα μπουμε στν αγορα εργασιας!!!!!οποτε σωστα τα λες....


 euxaristwwww..........

----------


## LIZZIE

παιδια μια ενημερωση  : οσοι ειναι να νοικιασουν σπιτι να κοιταξουν να παρουν το φοιτητικο εποιδομα... δουλευει η μητερα μου στην εφορια και μου ειπε πως οι φοιτητες που σκοπευουν  να νοικιασουν για τις σπουδες τους δικαιουνται  1000ευρω το χρονο. Αν θελετε μπορω να σας πω τι δικαιολογητικα χρειαζονται...

----------


## c_nick

> παιδια μια ενημερωση  : οσοι ειναι να νοικιασουν σπιτι να κοιταξουν να παρουν το φοιτητικο εποιδομα... δουλευει η μητερα μου στην εφορια και μου ειπε πως οι φοιτητες που σκοπευουν  να νοικιασουν για τις σπουδες τους δικαιουνται  1000ευρω το χρονο. Αν θελετε μπορω να σας πω τι δικαιολογητικα χρειαζονται...


  στη σχολη χρειαζεται εκθαριστικο της εφοριας....και μετα μια πιστοποιηση σπουδων....xDDDD

----------


## Pavliaris

Να ροτησω κατι αφου ομως η σχολη σου προσφερει μερος για να μεινεις το δικαιολογουνε το οτι εσυ νοικιαζεις εξω... Δηλαδη ενοω οτι μπορουν να σου πουνε φιλε τι να σου κανουμε αφου εμεις σου προσφερουμε μερος και εσυ δεν θες.... Ενω στις αλλες σχολες δεν υπαρχει εσωτερικη φοιτηση και το δινουν... Δεν ξερω απλα υποθετω.... :Wink:

----------


## LIZZIE

> στη σχολη χρειαζεται εκθαριστικο της εφοριας....και μετα μια πιστοποιηση σπουδων....xDDDD


αααα......... τα ξερεις βλεπω :Wink:  ναι νομιζω αυτα ειναι

----------


## LIZZIE

> Να ροτησω κατι αφου ομως η σχολη σου προσφερει μερος για να μεινεις το δικαιολογουνε το οτι εσυ νοικιαζεις εξω... Δηλαδη ενοω οτι μπορουν να σου πουνε φιλε τι να σου κανουμε αφου εμεις σου προσφερουμε μερος και εσυ δεν θες.... Ενω στις αλλες σχολες δεν υπαρχει εσωτερικη φοιτηση και το δινουν... Δεν ξερω απλα υποθετω....


νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα...Ομως για σιγουρα θα ρωτησω αυριο και θα σε ενημερωσω :Wink:

----------


## c_nick

> αααα......... τα ξερεις βλεπω ναι νομιζω αυτα ειναι


εμ τι κανουμε πατρα ενα χρονο εκτος το να διαβαζουμε και να ζουμε τη φοιτητικη ζωη.... :Wink:

----------


## haytek

Τελικά καταλαβαίνω γιατί μερικοί εδώ μέσα έχουν αγανακτήσει με το υπουργείο...

Σαν άνθρωπος και γω  :Wink:  παίρνω τηλέφωνο σήμερα στο υπουργείο και ζητάω να μου δώσουν το τηλέφωνο τις ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας...
Και με αρχίζει στην ειρωνία μια γυναίκα λεγοντάς μου "να το κάνεις τι ? τι είναι η ακαδημία ? ποιος τις είπε να λέει πότε θα βγουν τα αποτελέσματα? τα αποτελέσματα θα βγουν μετά τις 20!"
και ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ..
τώρα φταίω εγώ να πάρω και να της κατεβάσω κανέναν εξάψαλμο ? :evil:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Τελικά καταλαβαίνω γιατί μερικοί εδώ μέσα έχουν αγανακτήσει με το υπουργείο...
> 
> Σαν άνθρωπος και γω  παίρνω τηλέφωνο σήμερα στο υπουργείο και ζητάω να μου δώσουν το τηλέφωνο τις ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας...
> Και με αρχίζει στην ειρωνία μια γυναίκα λεγοντάς μου "να το κάνεις τι ? τι είναι η ακαδημία ? ποιος τις είπε να λέει πότε θα βγουν τα αποτελέσματα? τα αποτελέσματα θα βγουν μετά τις 20!"
> και ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ..
> τώρα φταίω εγώ να πάρω και να της κατεβάσω κανέναν εξάψαλμο ? :evil:


 Δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι.... πολοι ειναι καλοι και πολοι εξυπηρετικοι αλλα αλλοι ειναι για φαπες...

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Καλημέρα!!!

Δεν ξέρω αν μιλάμε για την ίδια αλλά πρέπει να την σκυλόβρισα και εγώ προχθές.... 

Όντως απαράδεκτοι οι άνθρωποι...!!:evil::evil:

----------


## marios.sp

Εμα ρε haytek και εσυ την πηρες πρωι πρωι??Η γυναικα δεν θα εχει πιει ακομα καφε!!!χαχαχαχα!Ελεος ειναι δεν το συζηταω.Απαραδεκτοι!

Παντως τα τηλεφωνα ειναι αυτα της Μακεδονιας.
τηλ. 23920-31222 και 23920-31280

----------


## haytek

Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο στην ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας..
Μου είπαν ότι είναι οριστικό ότι τα αποτελέσματα θα βγουν 25 Σεπτεμβρίου και ότι θα δωθεί παράταση 10 ημερών .. Συνεπώς,όπως μου είπε,τα μαθήματα θα αρχίσουν στο διάστημα 5-10 Οκτωμβρίου..

Έλεος?????????????? :evil:
Αλλά δεν πειράζει,εις βάρος του υπουργείου και εμμέσως πλην σαφώς της κυβέρνησης...
Κοντεύει η 4η Οκτωμβρίου..  :Surprised:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Περιμένουν ψήφους εεε;;
Καλά έγινε...:evil::evil::evil:

----------


## marios.sp

> Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο στην ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας..
> Μου είπαν ότι είναι οριστικό ότι τα αποτελέσματα θα βγουν 25 Σεπτεμβρίου και ότι θα δωθεί παράταση 10 ημερών .. Συνεπώς,όπως μου είπε,τα μαθήματα θα αρχίσουν στο διάστημα 5-10 Οκτωμβρίου..
> 
> Έλεος?????????????? :evil:
> Αλλά δεν πειράζει,εις βάρος του υπουργείου και εμμέσως πλην σαφώς της κυβέρνησης...
> Κοντεύει η 4η Οκτωμβρίου..


Μαλλον τα μαθηματα θα αργουσαν ετσι κι αλλιως λογω εκλογων νομιζω.

----------


## KaptanMitsos

¶ντε να ξεκινάμε με το καλό γιατί δεν παλεύεται άλλη αναμονή!!!

----------


## c_nick

σορυ για την εκφραση αλλα αυτα τα ατομα ζουν μεσ στη μλκια....τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα ρε???

----------


## marios.sp

> σορυ για την εκφραση αλλα αυτα τα ατομα ζουν μεσ στη μλκια....τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα ρε???


Ενταξει δεν χρειαζεται να χρησιμοποιουμε τετοιες φρασεις..λιγη ακομα υπομονη παιδια!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Περιμένουν ψήφους εεε;;
> Καλά έγινε...:evil::evil::evil:


 Απο το να βγουνε οι πρασινοφρουροι καλυτερα να βγει παλι η ΝΔ εγω παντως το λεω ΛΑΟΣ 4ever!!!!

----------


## GeorgeGr

8a h8ela na rwthsw se periptwsh pou den perasei kapoios, h kathgoria twn Epilaxontwn pws leitourgei? 

3erw pws einai polu duskolo na beis apo ekei meta kai pernoun polu ligous, kai autoi pou 8 boun 8 exoun xaseis peripou ena dimhno ma8hma.

An 3erei kapoios pws ginetai h an exei thn ebeiria as mou pei.

Euxaristw.  :Wink:

----------


## haytek

> Απο το να βγουνε οι πρασινοφρουροι καλυτερα να βγει παλι η ΝΔ εγω παντως το λεω ΛΑΟΣ 4ever!!!!


Aς αφήσουμε τα κομματικά καλύτερα εδώ μέσα.. 
θα έχουμε την ευκαιρια να τα συζητήσουμε αυτά και μέσα στις σχολές ...

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LIZZIE

> Να ροτησω κατι αφου ομως η σχολη σου προσφερει μερος για να μεινεις το δικαιολογουνε το οτι εσυ νοικιαζεις εξω... Δηλαδη ενοω οτι μπορουν να σου πουνε φιλε τι να σου κανουμε αφου εμεις σου προσφερουμε μερος και εσυ δεν θες.... Ενω στις αλλες σχολες δεν υπαρχει εσωτερικη φοιτηση και το δινουν... Δεν ξερω απλα υποθετω....



το επιδομα το δικαιουνται ολοι οι φοιτητεσ που νοικιαζουν σπιτι. Το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι βεβαιωση εγγραφησ απο τη σχολη, εκκαθαριστικο τησ εφοριας των γονεων που να μην υπερβαινει τα 30.000 ευρω και το μισθωτηριο συμβολαιο του σπιτιου. Τα χρηματα τα παιρνουν οι γονεις των φοιτητων. Οι πληροφοριες ειναι κατευθειαν απο το υπουργειο οικονομικων!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> το επιδομα το δικαιουνται ολοι οι φοιτητεσ που νοικιαζουν σπιτι. Το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι βεβαιωση εγγραφησ απο τη σχολη, εκκαθαριστικο τησ εφοριας των γονεων που να μην υπερβαινει τα 30.000 ευρω και το μισθωτηριο συμβολαιο του σπιτιου. Τα χρηματα τα παιρνουν οι γονεις των φοιτητων. Οι πληροφοριες ειναι κατευθειαν απο το υπουργειο οικονομικων!!!


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ. :Wink:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Αν ήτανε και ο Ψινάκης μέσα θα ήταν καλύτερα τα πράγματα με το ΛΑ.Ο.Σ.  :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

> Αν ήτανε και ο Ψινάκης μέσα θα ήταν καλύτερα τα πράγματα με το ΛΑ.Ο.Σ.


Ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα ομως! :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα ομως!


Εεεε ενταξει απο τα 1500 posts να υπαρχουν και 10 για πλακα δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος... :Very Happy:

----------


## marios.sp

> Εεεε ενταξει απο τα 1500 posts να υπαρχουν και 10 για πλακα δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος...


Χαχαχα συμφωνω απλα για να  μην υπαρξουν τιποτα ''συγκρουσεις''σχετικα με τα πολιτικα!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## jimmis

> Χαχαχα συμφωνω απλα για να  μην υπαρξουν τιποτα ''συγκρουσεις''σχετικα με τα πολιτικα!!



Πειτε μου καποιος οτι δεν θα υπαρχουν  στις δικες μας σχολες τα γνωστα κορακια που σου λενε καλωσηρθες στην σχολη... ελα με το πολιτικο μας κινημα (πασπ , δαπ κλπ κλπ)  ..... Μαριε πυ θες να πας εσυ???

----------


## marios.sp

> Πειτε μου καποιος οτι δεν θα υπαρχουν  στις δικες μας σχολες τα γνωστα κορακια που σου λενε καλωσηρθες στην σχολη... ελα με το πολιτικο μας κινημα (πασπ , δαπ κλπ κλπ)  ..... Μαριε πυ θες να πας εσυ???


Νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν αλλα οχι τοσο εντονα οσο στις αλλες σχολες.Ασπροπυργο θελω!

----------


## LIZZIE

> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ.


τιποτα φιλε μου!!!

----------


## jimmis

> Νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν αλλα οχι τοσο εντονα οσο στις αλλες σχολες.Ασπροπυργο θελω!


οχι ρε φιλε κι εσυ... γιατι ολοι πατε σ αυτη τη σαπια σχολη????  ειναι κανεις για υδρα????

----------


## marios.sp

> οχι ρε φιλε κι εσυ... γιατι ολοι πατε σ αυτη τη σαπια σχολη????  ειναι κανεις για υδρα????


Γιατι σαπια ρε συ jimmy?

----------


## Hxomystis

στην κεφαλονιά δεν υπάρχουν πολιτικές παρατάξεις και αυτό είναι πολύ καλό...  :Wink:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Κι εγώ γι Ύδρα!!!!

Πρέπει να ήμαστε λίγοι...

----------


## jimmis

> Γιατι σαπια ρε συ jimmy?




Γιατι φιλε μου εχω γνωστους που θελουν να μπουν εκει και εχω κ απο μεσα γνωστο που αν του πεις πως σε στελνω εγω θα σε βοηθησει οσο μπορει.... απ οτι εχω  μαθει λοιπον απο αθ=υτο το παιδι (μηχανικος ειναι αυτος) Η ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΤΗς ΣΧΟΛΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ (μην χρησιμοποιησω αλλη λεξη) παιρνουν τηλεφωνα για βομβες ενω υπηρχαν καθηγητες που πληρωνες να σε περασουν.. δν γνωριζω αν υπαρχουν ακομα... αλλα σκεψου οτι ολοι, δεν ξερω το λογο, προσπαθουν να υποβιβασουν τη σχολη..στην αρχη και εγω ηθελα εκει να σου πω την αληθεια... μολις εμαθα τι συμβαινει, ειπα υδρα και μονο υδρα...

----------


## jimmis

> Κι εγώ γι Ύδρα!!!!
> 
> Πρέπει να ήμαστε λίγοι...


ΜΗΤΣΟ, αν ειμαστε και οι δυο υδρα, μην μπουμε σε καμια παραταξη επιτηδες... ν αφησουμε τις γκομενες να μας τριβονται για μας παρον με την παραταξη τους χαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχχχαχα :Razz:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Πες τα...

Σωστός!!!

χαχαχαχαχχα

----------


## Pavliaris

> ΜΗΤΣΟ, αν ειμαστε και οι δυο υδρα, μην μπουμε σε καμια παραταξη επιτηδες... ν αφησουμε τις γκομενες να μας τριβονται για μας παρον με την παραταξη τους χαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχχχαχα


 χαχαχαχαχαχα προσεχε ομως μην ερθει κανενας μαντραχλας να σου τριβεται αντι για γκομενες :Wink: !!!!

Ενταξει ολα χρειαζονται και οι πολιτικες παραταξεις μεχρι ενα οριο καλες ειναι , εγω παντως ελπιζω να υπαρχουν πολιτικες παραταξεις στην σχολη :Smile: ....

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Φίλε πέραν από την πλάκα επειδή ήμουν φοιτητής χρόνια πριν, δεν θες να υπάρχουν πολιτικές παρατάξεις.. :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Φίλε πέραν από την πλάκα επειδή ήμουν φοιτητής χρόνια πριν, δεν θες να υπάρχουν πολιτικές παρατάξεις..


 Κοιτα να δεις εχω ενα φιλο στην νομικη και παω μαζι του εδω και 2 χρονια στις συγκεντρωσεις και τις εκλογες και καποιες μικροκομπινες και για αλλα πολλα ακομα, και για """ξυλο"""(μεταφορικα)..... Και για μενα θα ηθελα να υπαρχουν και στον Ασπροπυργο...

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Αν σε συγκινούν αυτά it's up to you!!!! Φίλε μου

Αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι παντελώς άχρηστα..

----------


## Pavliaris

> Αν σε συγκινούν αυτά it's up to you!!!! Φίλε μου
> 
> Αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι παντελώς άχρηστα..


 Ενταξει οι γνωμες απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο διαφερουν ολα τα δαχτυλα δεν ειναι ιδια...... Τελος παντων ας το σταματησουμε εδω γιατι ξεκινησε για πλακα και τηνει να σοβαρεψει και θα γινει αυτο που ανεφερε ο Μαριος ποιο πριν :Wink:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Φιλοσοφικά μιλάμε πάντα όχι και το τονίζω όχι πολιτικά.

----------


## jimmis

> χαχαχαχαχαχα προσεχε ομως μην ερθει κανενας μαντραχλας να σου τριβεται αντι για γκομενες!!!!
> 
> Ενταξει ολα χρειαζονται και οι πολιτικες παραταξεις μεχρι ενα οριο καλες ειναι , εγω παντως ελπιζω να υπαρχουν πολιτικες παραταξεις στην σχολη....


οχι ρε φιλε... με ξενερωσες τωρα... χαχαχαχχαχαχαχα.... που το σκεφτηκες αυτο??? τισ γκομενες στελνουν ρε.... τις εχεις να σε ζαλιζουν και τελος :Razz:  

PAVLIARI  γιατι ακριβως ειπαμε πως πας στη σχολη εσυ??? για το ξυλο  μεταξυ παραταξεων?? και μην ανησυχεις ... δεν προκειται το κανουμε γελοιο το θεμα με τις παραταξεις... κανεις πιστευω απο εδω μεσα δεν θελει να ρθει σε διαινεξεις με καποιον αλλον... ειμαστε ολοι εδω να κανουμε την πλακα μας, να συζητησουμε, να μαθουμε, και να ορισουμε νεουσ οριζοντες στισ ζωες μας ( τι ειπα ρε ο κερατας?? :Razz: ) αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Τζίμη μόνο που φοράς στολή οι γκόμενες χ.....ν!!!

Οπότε δεν έχουμε καμιά ανάγκη τις πολιτικές παρατάξεις!!!

----------


## jimmis

> Τζίμη μόνο που φοράς στολή οι γκόμενες χ.....ν!!!
> 
> Οπότε δεν έχουμε καμιά ανάγκη τις πολιτικές παρατάξεις!!!




εεμμμμ... που φορας στολη???? γιατι ξερω μονο για τα πλοια της γραμμης....  σε ολα τ αλλα καραβια, με τα ρουχαλακια σου την βγαζεις... ιδιως στα φοτηγα πλοια :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Που λέει ο λόγος!!!
 :Very Happy: 

ΥΓ:

Μην ξεχνάς και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια!!!

----------


## jimmis

> Που λέει ο λόγος!!!
> 
> 
> ΥΓ:
> 
> Μην ξεχνάς και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια!!!


σωστοςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## jimmis

τσεκαρετε εδω... οποιος γουσταρει να μπει να τα πουμε .. 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=77831

----------


## Pavliaris

> οχι ρε φιλε... με ξενερωσες τωρα... χαχαχαχχαχαχαχα.... που το σκεφτηκες αυτο??? τισ γκομενες στελνουν ρε.... τις εχεις να σε ζαλιζουν και τελος 
> 
> PAVLIARI γιατι ακριβως ειπαμε πως πας στη σχολη εσυ??? για το ξυλο μεταξυ παραταξεων?? και μην ανησυχεις ... δεν προκειται το κανουμε γελοιο το θεμα με τις παραταξεις... κανεις πιστευω απο εδω μεσα δεν θελει να ρθει σε διαινεξεις με καποιον αλλον... ειμαστε ολοι εδω να κανουμε την πλακα μας, να συζητησουμε, να μαθουμε, και να ορισουμε νεουσ οριζοντες στισ ζωες μας ( τι ειπα ρε ο κερατας??) αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος


Για το τι παω στη σχολη δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις γιατι δεν με ξερεις καθολου...!!! :Wink:  Εκανες ενα λαθος δεν διαβασες καλα το post μου και παραπληροφορησες τα λογια μου... Οπως μπορεις να δεις αν διαβασεις σωστα το ποστ μου τι λεξη ξυλο την εχω μεσα σε πολλα εισαγωγικα και διπλα γραφω την λεξη μεταφορικα!!!! πραγμα που σημενει οτι δεν ενοουμε αυτο το οποιο σημαινει η λεξη ξυλο εκει λεγνε μια συγκεντρωση που μαζευοντουσταν σαν παρεα 2-3 παραταξεις μαζι πεινανε κανα καφε και λεγανε τις μαλακιες που ειχανε κανει ηταν κατι το τελειως παρειστικο...Γι αυτο μπορουσες να με ροτησεις ποια ειναι η μεταφορα αυτης της λεξεις και να μην βγαζεις βιαστικα συμπερασματα...!!! :Wink:  ΠΑΝΤΑ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## jimmis

> Για το τι παω στη σχολη δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις γιατι δεν με ξερεις καθολου...!!! Εκανες ενα λαθος δεν διαβασες καλα το post μου και παραπληροφορησες τα λογια μου... Οπως μπορεις να δεις αν διαβασεις σωστα το ποστ μου τι λεξη ξυλο την εχω μεσα σε πολλα εισαγωγικα και διπλα γραφω την λεξη μεταφορικα!!!! πραγμα που σημενει οτι δεν ενοουμε αυτο το οποιο σημαινει η λεξη ξυλο εκει λεγνε μια συγκεντρωση που μαζευοντουσταν σαν παρεα 2-3 παραταξεις μαζι πεινανε κανα καφε και λεγανε τις μαλακιες που ειχανε κανει ηταν κατι το τελειως παρειστικο...Γι αυτο μπορουσες να με ροτησεις ποια ειναι η μεταφορα αυτης της λεξεις και να μην βγαζεις βιαστικα συμπερασματα...!!! ΠΑΝΤΑ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ


εχεις δικιο... σορρυ. παρεξηγησα  man.. :-|

----------


## Pavliaris

> εχεις δικιο... σορρυ. παρεξηγησα man.. :-|


 Μην ζητας συγγνωμη φιλε , φιλικα στο λεω :Wink:

----------


## jimmis

ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΕΙ Σ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΧΑΚΙ ¨ΦΙΛΙΚΑ¨ :Razz: 

ΕΧΩ ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ .

----------


## angelmethoni

> ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΕΙ Σ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΧΑΚΙ ¨ΦΙΛΙΚΑ¨
> 
> ΕΧΩ ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ .


 χαχαχαχαχαχαχα....

----------


## Pavliaris

> ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΕΙ Σ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΧΑΚΙ ¨ΦΙΛΙΚΑ¨
> 
> ΕΧΩ ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ .


 Για να μην υπαρξουν παρεξηγησεις επειδη δεν γνωριζομαστε μεταξυ μας. Αν την πω σε ενα φιλο μου δεν τρεχει τιποτα με ξερει.... Ενω σε καποιον που δεν ξερεις το γραφεις για να του δηξεις οτι δεν το λες με κακια...

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ :Razz: (ΠΛΑΚΙΤΣΑ)

----------


## jimmis

> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ(ΠΛΑΚΙΤΣΑ)


  τωρα αν βρισω θα χω αδικο???  αχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Pavliaris

> τωρα αν βρισω θα χω αδικο??? αχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


 xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa!!!

----------


## angelmethoni

ετσι μπραβο χαλαρωστε,δε χρειαζεται να τσακωνομαστε και να νευριαζουμε με το παραμικρο....ας ειμαστε χαλαροι(εκει που μας περνει φυσικα)...ετσι το γελιο μονο καλο κανει χχαχαχαχαχαχα...

----------


## jimmis

> ετσι μπραβο χαλαρωστε,δε χρειαζεται να τσακωνομαστε και να νευριαζουμε με το παραμικρο....ας ειμαστε χαλαροι(εκει που μας περνει φυσικα)...ετσι το γελιο μονο καλο κανει χχαχαχαχαχαχα...



εμμμμμ... χλαροι ειμαστε βασικα...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pavliaris

> εμμμμμ... χλαροι ειμαστε βασικα...


 Θα συμφονησω!!!

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ (τωρα αμα με βρισεις θα εχεις δικιο) :Smile:

----------


## jimmis

> Θα συμφονησω!!!
> 
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ (τωρα αμα με βρισεις θα εχεις δικιο)


\]
εχε χαρη που νυσταζω....

----------


## Pavliaris

> \]
> εχε χαρη που νυσταζω....


 xaaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## Glomer

Re paidia anxwneste ka8olou i mono egw kapsizw 1 paketo tin imera kai oli tin imera ka8omai sto balkoni m kai koitaw ta pulia p petane?
Egw ama dn perasw se mia apo tis sxoles p evala dn xerw ti 8a kanw...
Dn m aresei kamia ali dueleia...
Akur0.. Pote 8a ginei i sunantisi?
na pame na ta kapsume...

----------


## Pavliaris

> Re paidia anxwneste ka8olou i mono egw kapsizw 1 paketo tin imera kai oli tin imera ka8omai sto balkoni m kai koitaw ta pulia p petane?
> Egw ama dn perasw se mia apo tis sxoles p evala dn xerw ti 8a kanw...
> Dn m aresei kamia ali dueleia...
> Akur0.. Pote 8a ginei i sunantisi?
> na pame na ta kapsume...


 Αμα δεις τις προηγουμενες σελιδες θα καταλαβεις τι αγχος υπαρχει γενικος...Αλλα αστω μην την ανοιξουμε παλι αυτη την συζητηση .... Ποια συναντηση λες???

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Δεν είσαι ο μόνος έχω προσθέσει και 4 φραπέδες στην καθισιά μου....
¶στα  :Very Happy:

----------


## marios.sp

> Αμα δεις τις προηγουμενες σελιδες θα καταλαβεις τι αγχος υπαρχει γενικος...Αλλα αστω μην την ανοιξουμε παλι αυτη την συζητηση .... Ποια συναντηση λες???


Μαλλον θα ενοοει ο φιλος την συναντηση του nautilia.Φιλε γινεται καθε σχεδον μια φορα τον μηνα,παντα ενημερωνουν με email.Kαι υπαρχει και σχετικο τοπικ.

----------


## Glomer

> Δεν είσαι ο μόνος έχω προσθέσει και 4 φραπέδες στην καθισιά μου....
> ¶στα


Re file xereis ti psinomai na kanw?

Apantisi: Ti?

ok Loipon psinomai na parw ena apo auta ta kapela p exei 2 bukalia apo tis 2 meries p ta gemizeis me oti 8es esu kai exei 2 kalamakia gia na pineis..
Opote lew sto 1 na valw frape kai sto alo Vodka...
Sto 1 xeri tsigaro kai sto alo to piesometro...
T les? :O

----------


## Pavliaris

> Μαλλον θα ενοοει ο φιλος την συναντηση του nautilia.Φιλε γινεται καθε σχεδον μια φορα τον μηνα,παντα ενημερωνουν με email.Kαι υπαρχει και σχετικο τοπικ.


 ΑΑαααααααααααααα αυτη την συναντηση ενοει... Δεν εχει βγει καμια ειδοποιηση ακομα...

----------


## marios.sp

> Γιατι φιλε μου εχω γνωστους που θελουν να μπουν εκει και εχω κ απο μεσα γνωστο που αν του πεις πως σε στελνω εγω θα σε βοηθησει οσο μπορει.... απ οτι εχω  μαθει λοιπον απο αυτο το παιδι (μηχανικος ειναι αυτος) Η ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΤΗς ΣΧΟΛΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ (μην χρησιμοποιησω αλλη λεξη) παιρνουν τηλεφωνα για βομβες ενω υπηρχαν καθηγητες που πληρωνες να σε περασουν.. δν γνωριζω αν υπαρχουν ακομα... αλλα σκεψου οτι ολοι, δεν ξερω το λογο, προσπαθουν να υποβιβασουν τη σχολη..στην αρχη και εγω ηθελα εκει να σου πω την αληθεια... μολις εμαθα τι συμβαινει, ειπα υδρα και μονο υδρα...


Φιλε jimmy θα συμφωνησω εν μερη.Για τις βομβες οντως ισχυει.Τωρα οσο για τους καθηγητες που χρηματιζονται ειμαι της αποψης οτι αν εχεις γραψει εσυ καλα αυτος δεν μπορει να μην σε περασει!Μπορει να κανω και λαθος βεβαια τι να σου πω..

----------


## marios.sp

> ΑΑαααααααααααααα αυτη την συναντηση ενοει... Δεν εχει βγει καμια ειδοποιηση ακομα...


Λογικα θα υπαρξει μεσα στον Σεπτεμβριο.Ελπιζω οσοι μπορεσουμε να παμε! :Wink:

----------


## Glomer

Marie eliniko meneis re 8urio?
Pu akrivos?

----------


## marios.sp

> Re file xereis ti psinomai na kanw?
> 
> Apantisi: Ti?
> 
> ok Loipon psinomai na parw ena apo auta ta kapela p exei 2 bukalia apo tis 2 meries p ta gemizeis me oti 8es esu kai exei 2 kalamakia gia na pineis..
> Opote lew sto 1 na valw frape kai sto alo Vodka...
> Sto 1 xeri tsigaro kai sto alo to piesometro...
> T les? :O


Glomer να καλυτερα να πιουμε μονο frappe,μην παει περιπατο το dryship. :Razz:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Glomer να καλυτερα να πιουμε μονο frappe,μην παει περιπατο το dryship.


 Θα συμφονησω με τον φιλο Μαριο... :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

> Marie eliniko meneis re 8urio?
> Pu akrivos?


Ναι glomer.Σου εστειλα πμ.

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Φίλε Glomer τα σπάει αυτό το καπέλο!!!
Θα έβαζα στο ένα Chivas και στο άλλο ρακί!!!

----------


## marios.sp

Παντως με το θεμα που ειχατε πριν σχετικα με τις παραταξεις,εχω ακουσει οτι αυτοι που ειναι στις παραταξεις ειναι μονο και μονο γιαυτο το λογο μεσα και οχι για να τελειωσουν την σχολη και οτι ουτε τους ενδιαφερει!

----------


## c_nick

> Φιλε jimmy θα συμφωνησω εν μερη.Για τις βομβες οντως ισχυει.Τωρα οσο για τους καθηγητες που χρηματιζονται ειμαι της αποψης οτι αν εχεις γραψει εσυ καλα αυτος δεν μπορει να μην σε περασει!Μπορει να κανω και λαθος βεβαια τι να σου πω..


κατα την αποψη μου(επειδη σπουδαζω σε τει) στις μεγαλες σχολες οπου και θα υπαρχουν παραταξεις αμα ο καθηγητης ειναι π.χ πασπ κ εσυ π.χ δαπ αμα σε παρει χαμπαρι και ειναι και λιγο μ.........ς τοτε θα σε περασει οποτε θελει αυτος αυτα τραβαω εγω με τη λογιστικη 3 6αμηνα στα 2 εχω γραψει καλα και ο τυπος ειναι 3 λαλουν και 3 χορεβουν δεν με εχει περασει ακομα οπως και αλλα 200 ατομα....ειναι να μην εχει λοξα ο ανθρωπος αλλιως την εκατσες τη βαρκα... :Cool:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Παιδιά το έχετε χαλάσει πολύ αυτό το θέμα με τα άσχετα μηνύματα και είναι αρκετά σημαντικό για κάποιον που πρόκειται να εισαχθεί στη σχολή.!
Αν θέλετε μεταξύ σας να συζητάτε για άσχετα πράγματα και να κάνετε συνέχεια πλάκα υπάρχουν και τα messenger.

----------


## φανούλα

Βλέπεις Roger δεν είναι εδώ ο mastropanagos ή ο Morgan να επιβάλλουν την τάξη όπως πέρσυ....(ξέρεις εσύ :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink: )!!!

----------


## haytek

> Βλέπεις Roger δεν είναι εδώ ο mastropanagos ή ο Morgan να επιβάλλουν την τάξη όπως πέρσυ....(ξέρεις εσύ)!!!


Όντως που εξαφανιστήκαν αυτοί?  :Sad:

----------


## perlasmeister

> Βλέπεις Roger δεν είναι εδώ ο mastropanagos ή ο Morgan να επιβάλλουν την τάξη όπως πέρσυ....(ξέρεις εσύ)!!!


οντως  :Cool:

----------


## φανούλα

Ο Πάνος έχει μπαρκάρει και ένας Θεός ξέρει σε ποιο μέρος της θάλασσας ταξιδεύει, ο Morgan δεν ξέρω τι κάνει αλλά λογικά για να μην εμφανίζεται θα έχει πολύ δουλειά! Εκτός αν είδε όλα αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί εδώ και αυτοκτόνησε:mrgreen::mrgreen:......

----------


## perlasmeister

> Ο Πάνος έχει μπαρκάρει και ένας Θεός ξέρει σε ποιο μέρος της θάλασσας ταξιδεύει, ο Morgan δεν ξέρω τι κάνει αλλά λογικά για να μην εμφανίζεται θα έχει πολύ δουλειά! Εκτός αν είδε όλα αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί εδώ και αυτοκτόνησε:mrgreen::mrgreen:......


παιζει κι αυτο:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Παιδιά το έχετε χαλάσει πολύ αυτό το θέμα με τα άσχετα μηνύματα και είναι αρκετά σημαντικό για κάποιον που πρόκειται να εισαχθεί στη σχολή.!
> Αν θέλετε μεταξύ σας να συζητάτε για άσχετα πράγματα και να κάνετε συνέχεια πλάκα υπάρχουν και τα messenger.


 Εχεις κανα καλο messenger υποψην σου να κατεβασω???

----------


## jimmis

> Παντως με το θεμα που ειχατε πριν σχετικα με τις παραταξεις,εχω ακουσει οτι αυτοι που ειναι στις παραταξεις ειναι μονο και μονο γιαυτο το λογο μεσα και οχι για να τελειωσουν την σχολη και οτι ουτε τους ενδιαφερει!


ποιο λογο??? θυμισε μου γιατι ειμαι απο υπνο πλζ...

----------


## jimmis

> Re paidia anxwneste ka8olou i mono egw kapsizw 1 paketo tin imera kai oli tin imera ka8omai sto balkoni m kai koitaw ta pulia p petane?
> Egw ama dn perasw se mia apo tis sxoles p evala dn xerw ti 8a kanw...
> Dn m aresei kamia ali dueleia...
> Akur0.. Pote 8a ginei i sunantisi?
> na pame na ta kapsume...



ασε ρε φιλε... οτι σαπια ταινια κυκλοφορει την εχω δει...   τσιγαρα το ιδιο κι εγω.... καφε πινω λιγο..  αλλα κοιμαμαι πρωι η μεσημερι και ξυπναω βραδυ.... σαπιλααααα :Razz:

----------


## thanassis sideris

> ασε ρε φιλε... οτι σαπια ταινια κυκλοφορει την εχω δει... τσιγαρα το ιδιο κι εγω.... καφε πινω λιγο.. αλλα κοιμαμαι πρωι η μεσημερι και ξυπναω βραδυ.... σαπιλααααα


 panw pou prospathousa na ta elatwssw twra einai pou ta af3isa......xaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## thanassis sideris

> panw pou prospathousa na ta elatwssw twra einai pou ta af3isa......xaxaxaxaxaxa


 oute ore3i gia volta den exw..........exw sapisei mesa sto spiti(tha elega pws einai pesmena ta psixologika mou)

----------


## jimmis

> panw pou prospathousa na ta elatwssw twra einai pou ta af3isa......xaxaxaxaxaxa


κ εγω... πριν τελειωσει η μερα το πακετο prince  εχει εξαφανιστει... σαν να μην το αγορασα ποτε  :Razz:

----------


## jimmis

> oute ore3i gia volta den exw..........exw sapisei mesa sto spiti(tha elega pws einai pesmena ta psixologika mou)


η καλυτερη λυση... τραβα κοιμησου....
οπως κι εσυ  θαναση ετσι κ εγω τα χω βαρεθει ολα...
τσεκαρε http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewThPLJRlYY

----------


## haytek

Ελά παιδιά το ξεφτιλήσατε το θέμα...
Για άλλο λόγο υπάρχει αυτό το τοπικ ...
Τουλάχιστον σεβαστείτε τους υπολοίπους που μπαίνουν για να μάθουν κάτι και αντί για αυτό διαβάζουν τα ξεκαρφώτα που λέτε..
Δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σας αλλά για το θεό σεβαστείτε τους κανόνες...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## konan22222

Paidia exw teleiwsei tin aen aspropurgou ton febrouario me ta mathimata alla xrwstaw 2 mhnes ipiresia..Logw kapoiwn provlimatwn den efyga amesa kai feygw twra autes tis meres.Ton noemrvio pou tha epistrepsw mporw na kanw kanonika ta xartia mou gia to diplwma etsi den einai??

----------


## angelmethoni

> oute ore3i gia volta den exw..........exw sapisei mesa sto spiti(tha elega pws einai pesmena ta psixologika mou)


λοιποοοοοοον....
 1ον:μην αγχωνεστε,οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει...βγειτε εξω,πηγαιντε τη βολτα σας.καντε οτι αλλο θελετε τελος παντων,για να περασει η ωρα και οι μερες μεχρι να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα και να ανακουφηστουν ολοι...
2ον:το forum υπαρχει για να συζηταμε πολιτισμενα κι ελευθερα....μην κανετε συνεχεια παρατηρησεις οτι και καλα ξεφευγουμε απ'το θεμα κ.τ.λ....και αμα κανουμε και κανα ακυρο σχολιο δεν εγινε και τιποτα.Ας ειμαστε λιγο πιο χαλαροι... :Wink:

----------


## panosL

> λοιποοοοοοον....
>  1ον:μην αγχωνεστε,οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει...βγειτε εξω,πηγαιντε τη βολτα σας.καντε οτι αλλο θελετε τελος παντων,για να περασει η ωρα και οι μερες μεχρι να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα και να ανακουφηστουν ολοι...
> 2ον:το forum υπαρχει για να συζηταμε πολιτισμενα κι ελευθερα....μην κανετε συνεχεια παρατηρησεις οτι και καλα ξεφευγουμε απ'το θεμα κ.τ.λ....και αμα κανουμε και κανα ακυρο σχολιο δεν εγινε και τιποτα.Ας ειμαστε λιγο πιο χαλαροι...


Εγω προσωπικά διανύω μια καλή περιοδο.Γενικά δεν έχω άγχος,έχω ένα μέτριο βαθμό απολυτηρίου,αλλα όσο να ναι αν δεν ανακοινωθουν τα αποτελέσματα είμαστε όλοι στην αναμονή.
Δουλεύω και δεν έχω χρόνο να σκέφτομαι μακρινά και απίθανα σενάρια για να αγχώνομαι..
Προτείνω λοιπόν το ίδιο να κάνετε και εσείς,δείτε τα πράγματα αισιόδοξα και κάντε σύνεχεια δουλειές και δραστηρίοτητες.
Σε μία εβδομάδα θα είστε όλοι στη σχολή,και θα καταλάβετε πως δε άξιζε το άγχος.

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## panosL

> παιζει κι αυτο:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Μια χαρά είναι ο Μόργκαν μην ανυσηχείτε,προσφάτως έμαθα πως παραιτήθηκε από αντμιν για κάποιους δικούς του λόγους.

----------


## haytek

> λοιποοοοοοον....
>  1ον:μην αγχωνεστε,οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει...βγειτε εξω,πηγαιντε τη βολτα σας.καντε οτι αλλο θελετε τελος παντων,για να περασει η ωρα και οι μερες μεχρι να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα και να ανακουφηστουν ολοι...
> 2ον:το forum υπαρχει για να συζηταμε πολιτισμενα κι ελευθερα....μην κανετε συνεχεια παρατηρησεις οτι και καλα ξεφευγουμε απ'το θεμα κ.τ.λ....και αμα κανουμε και κανα ακυρο σχολιο δεν εγινε και τιποτα.Ας ειμαστε λιγο πιο χαλαροι...


Κάτσε ρε φίλε...Αυτό εδώ το τοπικ δεν φτιάχτηκε για να γράφει ο καθένας ότι μα***ία του έρθει στο κεφάλι..Βλέπε πολιτικά,συνεχώς να ασχολείστε με τα αποτελέσματα,προτάσεις για το άγχος..
Κάτσε ρε αδερφέ , κάνε ένα νεο τόπικ και άνοιξε μια συζήτηση για αυτά..
Δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι το παρόν τόπικ έχει φύγει ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ από το αρχικό του θέμα ? 
Φίλε επίσης δεν έχει γίνει 1-2 άκυρα ποστς αλλά πάνω απο 10-15..
Σε τόσα ποστς χαλαροί είμαστε αλλά όταν να βλέπεις ότι ο καθένας λέει την δικιά του την μα** και μάλιστα επανηλλειμένα,τι να ΚΑΝΕΙΣ? :evil:

----------


## jimmis

> αλλά όταν να βλέπεις ότι ο καθένας λέει την δικιά του την μα** και μάλιστα επανηλλειμένα,τι να ΚΑΝΕΙΣ? :evil:


Περιμενεις τον haytek να πει και την δικια του η να βαλει ολους τους αλλους σε ταξη... Κοιτα φιλαρακο αν νομιζεις οτι βριζοντας επαναφερεις το τοπικ στην αρχικη του κατασταση, εισαι γελασμενος... με το ποστ σου το κανεις χειροτερο απ οτι το κανουμε εμεις με 15 ακυρα ποστ. Λοιπον εχω να προτεινω 2 λυσεις:
1)Μην συμμετεχεις στην συζητηση αν πιστευεις οτι εχουμε ξεφυγει εντελως
2)Γινε moderator και κλεισε το θεμα, η μετεφερε τα "ακυρα",οπως λες ποστ, σε αλλο τοπικ

Απλα σταματα να βριζεις. Κανεις δεν εχει να χωρισει τιποτα με κανεναν και ουτε σκοπευει καποιος να ρθει σε διαινεξεις με αλλα ατομα οσο κομπλεξικα κι αν ειναι αυτα  :Wink: 
 Φιλικα παντα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Φίλε haytek μάθε να μιλάς σαν άνθρωπος και σταμάτα να βρίζεις!!!
Με την συμπεριφορά σου πιστεύω ότι υποβιβάζεις την ποιότητα του forum.
Αν δεν αλλάξεις τακτική νομίζω ότι θα προκαλείς αντιπαραθέσεις παρά θα 
κάνεις καλό!!!!

:evil::evil::evil:

Όσο για το άγχος των παιδιών που συμμετέχουν ευθύνεται το υπουργείο το
οποίο είναι προφανές ότι δεν έχει καθόλου καλή οργάνωση!!!

Υ.Γ

Μην προκαλείται θέματα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν...
Το θέμα έχει ξεφτιλιστεί επιεικώς τις τελευταίες μέρες..

 :Very Happy:

----------


## haytek

> Περιμενεις τον haytek να πει και την δικια του η να βαλει ολους τους αλλους σε ταξη... Κοιτα φιλαρακο αν νομιζεις οτι βριζοντας επαναφερεις το τοπικ στην αρχικη του κατασταση, εισαι γελασμενος... με το ποστ σου το κανεις χειροτερο απ οτι το κανουμε εμεις με 15 ακυρα ποστ. Λοιπον εχω να προτεινω 2 λυσεις:
> 1)Μην συμμετεχεις στην συζητηση αν πιστευεις οτι εχουμε ξεφυγει εντελως
> 2)Γινε moderator και κλεισε το θεμα, η μετεφερε τα "ακυρα",οπως λες ποστ, σε αλλο τοπικ
> 
> Απλα σταματα να βριζεις. Κανεις δεν εχει να χωρισει τιποτα με κανεναν και ουτε σκοπευει καποιος να ρθει σε διαινεξεις με αλλα ατομα οσο κομπλεξικα κι αν ειναι αυτα 
>  Φιλικα παντα


Καταρχάς διακρίνω μια ειρωνία και δεν μου αρέσει αυτό..
Έπειτα,εγώ δεν μπορώ να αναγκάσω κανέναν να μην συνεχίσει τα άκυρά του ...
Αυτός μόνος του με το 18χρονο μυαλό που διαθέτει , πρέπει να καταλάβει πως αυτά που λέει μόνο ενημερωτικά δεν είναι .. 
Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για το ότι δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτα..
Όσο για αυτό που λες να μην συμμετέχω στη συζήτηση,έχω να σου πω πως και να μην συμμετείχα και να έμπαινα για πρώτη φορά στο φορουμ και διάβαζα όλο το τοπικ,κάπου θα χανόμουν,θα μπερδευόμουν, θα προβληματίζομουν...
Αυτό ακριβώς δεν θέλω να συμβεί σε κάποιο νέο μέλος που μπαίνει αποκλειστικά για να ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙ και όχι να διαβάζει συζητήσεις μελών για πολιτικά και πράγματα που δεν αφορούν το αρχικό θέμα του τοπικ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Φιλικά εννοείται..

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Να σου θυμίσω ότι υπάρχουν και άτομα σαν κι εμένα στο FORUM τα οποία προερχόμαστε από άλλες δουλειές και έχουμε περάσει προ πολλού τα 18.

Οπότε το μυαλό του δεκαοκτάχρονου δεν απευθύνεται σε όλους!!!

Φιλικά πάντα
 :Very Happy:

----------


## haytek

Μα ρε αδερφέ δεν απευθύνομαι σε όλους..
Απευθύνομαι σε έκεινους τους ΛΙΓΟΥΣ που δημιουργούν και εντείνουν αυτό το φαινόμενο..  
 :Razz:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

ΟK και εγώ το μόνο που θέλω είναι να σταματήσει το αρνητικό κλίμα!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## jimmis

> Καταρχάς διακρίνω μια ειρωνία και δεν μου αρέσει αυτό..
> Έπειτα,εγώ δεν μπορώ να αναγκάσω κανέναν να μην συνεχίσει τα άκυρά του ...
> Αυτός μόνος του με το 18χρονο μυαλό που διαθέτει , πρέπει να καταλάβει πως αυτά που λέει μόνο ενημερωτικά δεν είναι .. 
> Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για το ότι δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτα..
> Όσο για αυτό που λες να μην συμμετέχω στη συζήτηση,έχω να σου πω πως και να μην συμμετείχα και να έμπαινα για πρώτη φορά στο φορουμ και διάβαζα όλο το τοπικ,κάπου θα χανόμουν,θα μπερδευόμουν, θα προβληματίζομουν...
> Αυτό ακριβώς δεν θέλω να συμβεί σε κάποιο νέο μέλος που μπαίνει αποκλειστικά για να ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙ και όχι να διαβάζει συζητήσεις μελών για πολιτικά και πράγματα που δεν αφορούν το αρχικό θέμα του τοπικ. 
> Φιλικά εννοείται..


Φιλε μου επειδη καποιοι εχουν 18 χρονα μυαλα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι πιο χαζοι... αντιθετωε, τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι και πιο εξυπνοι.. 1 παραδειγμα δυστηχως δεν μπορω να σου δωσω... μππορω ομως να σου δωσω καμια 20αρια με πμ.. Δεχομαι αυτο που λες οτι θα χανοταν καπιος καινουργιος, αλλα σκεψου πως το τοπικ δεν ξεκινας να το διαβαζεις απο το τελος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... καποιος που ενδιαφερεται να πληροφορηθει, θα αρχισει απο την σελιδα 1 και θα φτασει στην σελιδα *** . αν δεν του χει λυθει η απορια, ρωταει και οποιος γνωριζει κατι απανταει... Μεχρι ομως να βρεθει αυτος που θα ρωτησει, το τοπικ δεν μπορει να μενει νεκρο. πιστευω πως πρεπει να υπαρχει μια δραστηριοτητα....  οτι κι αν σημαινει αυτο..

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Έλεος ρε παιδιά σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να γαβγίζουμε και εμείς σαν τους πολιτικούς στα κανάλια....


χαχχαχχα
:evil::evil:

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση χωρις να παραπληροφορισω τα υπολοιπα παιδια τα αποτελεσματα βγηκαν???????ρωταω γιατι ενας γνωστος μου εμαθα πωσ εμαθε το που περασε!!!!

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Δεν ξέρω φίλε μου...
Μήπως ο φίλος σου είναι από πανελλήνιες;

----------


## jimmis

> θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση χωρις να παραπληροφορισω τα υπολοιπα παιδια τα αποτελεσματα βγηκαν???????ρωταω γιατι ενας γνωστος μου εμαθα πωσ εμαθε το που περασε!!!!



φιλε το μονο που εχω μαθει ειναι οτι βγαινουν 25 και εχουμε 10 μερεσ αναβολη για την εγγραφη.... δεν ξερω αν ισχυει....

----------


## jimmis

> Δεν ξέρω φίλε μου...
> Μήπως ο φίλος σου είναι από πανελλήνιες;



δεν εχει σχεση... κι εγω απο πανελληνιες ειμαι... αλλα μου παν 25

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

με απολυτηριο ειναι και αυτις......Περνω στο υπουργιο και μου λενει 15 μετα πηγε 20 και τωρα 25?

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια τα αποτελεσματα οσων πανε με πανελληνιες και οσων πανε με απολυτηριο βγαινουν την ιδια μερα.Μετα εχεις 10 μερες να πας να κανεις την εγγραφη αλλιως νομιζω δεν μπορεις να μπεις.

----------


## KaptanMitsos

> θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση χωρις να παραπληροφορισω τα υπολοιπα παιδια τα αποτελεσματα βγηκαν???????ρωταω γιατι ενας γνωστος μου εμαθα πωσ εμαθε το που περασε!!!!


Φίλε επειδή ακούγονται πολλά και επειδή κάποια άτομα στο Forum είναι στα πρόθυρα νευρικού κλονισμού μπορείς να μας πεις από που το έμαθε;

----------


## c_nick

ρε παιδες τι ειναι αυτα που λετε....ο φιλος ρε μεγαλε μηπως εχει κανα δοντι μεσα στο υπουργειο και το εμαθε???σταματηστε ρε λιγο την παραπληροφορηση....ελεος δλδ....οποιοσ θελει να μαθει αν βγηκαν μπαινει www.yen.gr και ριχνει μια ματια αμα βγηκαν θα ειναι εκει....καλη μερα σε ολους σας

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Πες τα....
 :Smile:

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

προφανος αυτος εχει δοντι στο υπουργιο....ρε nick χαλαροσε λιγο οκ τι θα γινει δηλαδη δεν μπορουμε να μιλισουμε οποιοσ δεν αντεχει ασ μην μπαινει να βλεπει  τα μυνηματα που γραφουμε ας μπει οταν θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα δεν μπορεις να απαγορεψης τισ ερωτησεισ του αλλου που κατι εμαθε και θελει να το εξακριβοσι

----------


## c_nick

> προφανος αυτος εχει δοντι στο υπουργιο....ρε nick χαλαροσε λιγο οκ τι θα γινει δηλαδη δεν μπορουμε να μιλισουμε οποιοσ δεν αντεχει ασ μην μπαινει να βλεπει  τα μυνηματα που γραφουμε ας μπει οταν θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα δεν μπορεις να απαγορεψης τισ ερωτησεισ του αλλου που κατι εμαθε και θελει να το εξακριβοσι


ναι ρε συ μεγαλε...αλλα το εχουν ξεφτιλισει το θεμα...καθε μερα αυτο ακουμε σχεδον..... :Confused:

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται κανα ιδιαιτερο βισμα για να ''μαθεις'' που περασες.Δηλαδη αν ο φιλος του παιδιου εχει περασει 1ος δεν θα ξερει που εχει περασει??θα εχει περασει προφανως στην πρωτη του επιλογη.Αν πχ εχει περασει 34ος και θελει να παει Ασπροπυργο που περνει 50 ατομα απο πανελληνιες δεν θα ξερει που εχει περασει?Εδω αλλα παιδια εχουν ηδη νοικιασει σπιτια χωρις να εχουν βγει ακομα τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## haytek

> Παιδια δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται κανα ιδιαιτερο βισμα για να ''μαθεις'' που περασες.Δηλαδη αν ο φιλος του παιδιου εχει περασει 1ος δεν θα ξερει που εχει περασει??θα εχει περασει προφανως στην πρωτη του επιλογη.Αν πχ εχει περασει 34ος και θελει να παει Ασπροπυργο που περνει 50 ατομα απο πανελληνιες δεν θα ξερει που εχει περασει?Εδω αλλα παιδια εχουν ηδη νοικιασει σπιτια χωρις να εχουν βγει ακομα τα αποτελεσματα.


Καλά τα λες μάριε..Βλέπε εμένα που είμαι 19ος από πανελλήνιες και παίρνουν 22 άτομα και έχω βρει ήδη σπίτι και μεθαύριο ανεβαίνω μόνιμα  :Cool:

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ξερω πωσ το εχουν παραξεφτιλισει το πραγμα αλλα εγω εκανα τιν ερωτηση για να μαθω απο εσας μηπως και εχασα κανενα επισοδιο για να ενημεροθω καταλαβες δεν εκανα ανακοινοση ερωτηση εκανα :Wink:

----------


## c_nick

> προφανος αυτος εχει δοντι στο υπουργιο....ρε nick χαλαροσε λιγο οκ τι θα γινει δηλαδη δεν μπορουμε να μιλισουμε οποιοσ δεν αντεχει ασ μην μπαινει να βλεπει  τα μυνηματα που γραφουμε ας μπει οταν θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα δεν μπορεις να απαγορεψης τισ ερωτησεισ του αλλου που κατι εμαθε και θελει να το εξακριβοσι





> ξερω πωσ το εχουν παραξεφτιλισει το πραγμα αλλα εγω εκανα τιν ερωτηση για να μαθω απο εσας μηπως και εχασα κανενα επισοδιο για να ενημεροθω καταλαβες δεν εκανα ανακοινοση ερωτηση εκανα


οκ φιλε ενταξει και εγω το ειπα λιγο επιθετικα χωρις να το θελω....αλλα αμα θες μπορεις να μπεις στη σελιδα που ειπα και να δεις αμα βγηκαν μεχρι τωρα παντως δεν εχει ανακοινωθει τπτ.... :Wink:

----------


## papajo

Έχω κάνει σχετική ερώτηση σε reply ενός θέματος που όμως είχε να κάνει με την προκήρυξη και γενικά ήταν και πολύ παλιό γιαυτο κανένας δεν έδωσε σημασία... και έτσι αποφάσισα να κάνω δικό μου θέμα.


*Ξέρει κανένας ποτε θα βγούνε τα αποτελέσματα των επιτυχόντων στις AEN;*


Έχουν περάσει 9 μέρες από την ημερομηνία λήξης της προκήρυξης και δεν υπάρχει κανένα νέο στην σελίδα του YEN (τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν βρήκα)
Μήπως ξέρετε ποτε αναμένεται να βγούνε?
Δεν ξέρω ποσο μπορεί να κρατήσει η διαδικασία αλλα κοιτάζοντας παλιότερα αποτελέσματα (πχ 2008-09) παρατήρησα ότι Βγήκαν πολύ γρήγορα μέσα σ 2-3 μέρες...

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων

----------


## marios.sp

> Έχω κάνει σχετική ερώτηση σε reply ενός θέματος που όμως είχε να κάνει με την προκήρυξη και γενικά ήταν και πολύ παλιό γιαυτο κανένας δεν έδωσε σημασία... και έτσι αποφάσισα να κάνω δικό μου θέμα.
> 
> 
> *Ξέρει κανένας ποτε θα βγούνε τα αποτελέσματα των επιτυχόντων στις AEN;*
> 
> 
> Έχουν περάσει 9 μέρες από την ημερομηνία λήξης της προκήρυξης και δεν υπάρχει κανένα νέο στην σελίδα του YEN (τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν βρήκα)
> Μήπως ξέρετε ποτε αναμένεται να βγούνε?
> Δεν ξέρω ποσο μπορεί να κρατήσει η διαδικασία αλλα κοιτάζοντας παλιότερα αποτελέσματα (πχ 2008-09) παρατήρησα ότι Βγήκαν πολύ γρήγορα μέσα σ 2-3 μέρες...
> ...


Φιλε εχει γινει μια μεγαλη συζητηση πανω σε αυτο το θεμα εδω.
Τα αποτελεσματα εχει ακουστει οτι θα βγουν 25 Σεπτεμβριου.Τωρα τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρα.Οταν ανοικοινωθουν θα βγουν στο www.yen.gr.

Eπειδη αναφερεις για προηγουμενες χρονιες,επειδη το εχω ψαξει την χρονια 2008-2009 τα αποτελεσματα ανακοινωθηκαν μετα απο 1 μηνα!
Μπορεις να δεις εδω την περσυνη προκυρηξη που λεει οτι αιτησεις γινονται μεχρι 7/8/2008.Τα αποτελεσματα ανακοινωθηκαν στις 4/9/2008 εδω δηλαδη σχεδον ενα μηνα μετα.

----------


## papajo

Α νόμιζα 4/9 ήταν η λήξη και 7/9 τα αποτελέσματα τα μπέρδεψα φαίνεται :P 

Ελπίζω να μην κάνει πάλι ένα μήνα γιατί αν κάνει τότε την πάτησα…  γιατί πρέπει να παρουσιαστώ στον στρατό 29 του μηνός… αν τα αποτελέσματα βγουν πχ 2 Νοεμβρίου την πάτησα… δες γκαντεμιά!!!

----------


## newsman

> Α νόμιζα 4/9 ήταν η λήξη και 7/9 τα αποτελέσματα τα μπέρδεψα φαίνεται :P 
> 
> Ελπίζω να μην κάνει πάλι ένα μήνα γιατί αν κάνει τότε την πάτησα…  γιατί πρέπει να παρουσιαστώ στον στρατό 29 του μηνός… αν τα αποτελέσματα βγουν πχ 2 Νοεμβρίου την πάτησα… δες γκαντεμιά!!!


δεν νομίζω φίλε μου...στις 29 κατα ενα 80% θα έχουν βγει τα αποτελέσματα.Η σχολή όμως θα είναι ανοιχτή για να πας να γραφτείς και να πάρεις και την αναβολή.Οπότε θα είσαι κυριλέ

----------


## papajo

> δεν νομίζω φίλε μου...στις 29 κατα ενα 80% θα έχουν βγει τα αποτελέσματα.*Η σχολή όμως θα είναι ανοιχτή για να πας να γραφτείς και να πάρεις και την αναβολή.Οπότε θα είσαι κυριλέ*


 

Στο δεύτερο σκέλος δεν πολυκατάλαβα τι εννοείς.. πχ ναι αν κατά 80% όπως λες βγουν πριν της 29 οκ εννοείται πως μπορώ να βγάλω αναβολή και να εγγραφώ κτλ… αλλά αν τύχω στο 20%;; Τι γίνεται τότε;; :P  
Εννοείς ότι μπορώ πάλι να πάρω αναβολή μέσω της σχολής για επικείμενη/πιθανή εγγραφή μου σε αυτήν;;

Tέλος πάντων εγώ σταυρώνω τα δάχτυλα μου και ελπίζω να πέσω στο “80%” :P

----------


## haytek

Χαίρεται από το νέο μου σπίτι στη Μηχανιώνα...
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον αληθεύει,αύριο θα δούμε αλλά ο ιδιοκτήτης του διαμερίσματος την ώρα που έκανε τα χαρτιά ,είπε σε μένα και στον πατέρα μου ότι αύριο περιμένουν τα αποτελέσματα ...

Επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν είναι σίγουρο..Εγώ απλά αναφέρω προς ενημέρωση όλων ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## c_nick

> Χαίρεται από το νέο μου σπίτι στη Μηχανιώνα...
> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον αληθεύει,αύριο θα δούμε αλλά ο ιδιοκτήτης του διαμερίσματος την ώρα που έκανε τα χαρτιά ,είπε σε μένα και στον πατέρα μου ότι αύριο περιμένουν τα αποτελέσματα ...
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν είναι σίγουρο..Εγώ απλά αναφέρω προς ενημέρωση όλων ...


απο το στομα σου και στου υπουργειου το αυτι.... :Cool:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Χαίρεται από το νέο μου σπίτι στη Μηχανιώνα...
> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον αληθεύει,αύριο θα δούμε αλλά ο ιδιοκτήτης του διαμερίσματος την ώρα που έκανε τα χαρτιά ,είπε σε μένα και στον πατέρα μου ότι αύριο περιμένουν τα αποτελέσματα ...
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν είναι σίγουρο..Εγώ απλά αναφέρω προς ενημέρωση όλων ...


Κατσρχας καλοριζικο... Θα σε επισκεφτουμε καμια μερα να κανουμε παρτυ :Cool:  Ευχαριστουμε για την πληροφορια μακαρι!!! Ο ιδιοκτητης εχει καμια σχεση με την σχολη η το υπουργειο γενικα???

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Παιδιά μακάρι!!!

Να τελειώνουμε επιτέλους με τα αποτελέσματα..... :Very Happy: 

Καλά μπάρκα και καλές θάλασσες σε όλους!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vasoula

> Παιδιά μακάρι!!!
> 
> Να τελειώνουμε επιτέλους με τα αποτελέσματα.....
> 
> Καλά μπάρκα και καλές θάλασσες σε όλους!!!


       Να τελειωνουμε δεν λες τιποτα!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 
να ησυχασουμε επιτελους!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

Να μπουμε και αυριο στην σελιδα του Υπουργειου να δουμε...αντε με το καλο!!

----------


## Pavliaris

Οποιος αυριο μπει και δει για τα αποτελεσματα θα τον παρακαλεσω να το γραψει και εδω..... :Wink: Γιατι το πρωτο πραγμα που κοιταω με το που φτιαξω καφε ειναι τα e-mail μου..... :Cool:

----------


## newsman

αχχχ....pavliari...και εγώ τα ίδια....εγώ εχω κάνει και σελιδοδίκτη την σελίδα του θέματος....καμένος......

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> αχχχ....pavliari...και εγώ τα ίδια....εγώ εχω κάνει και σελιδοδίκτη την σελίδα του θέματος....καμένος......


 Αστα να πανε... Καλημερα σε ολους τσεκαρα στο υπουργειο πριν 5 λεπτα τιποτα ακομη...

----------


## Pavliaris

Καλα εεεε πηρα προαγωγη απο τζοβενο εγινα ναυτης... :Surprised:  Μουτσος μπορω να γινω??? :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeGr

Καλημέρα, τίποτα ακόμα έτσι? 

Αν αλλάξει κάτι να μασ ενημερώσετε  :-|

----------


## GeorgeGr

Καλημέρα, τίποτα ακόμα έτσι? 

Αν αλλάξει κάτι να μας ενημερώσετε  :-|

----------


## alkiviadis

> Αστα να πανε... Καλημερα σε ολους τσεκαρα στο υπουργειο πριν 5 λεπτα τιποτα ακομη...


Τσεκάρω κ εγώ συχνά πυκνά αλλά τίποτα...Την Παρασκευή να δούμε αν θα βγούν..

----------


## alkiviadis

> Καλα εεεε πηρα προαγωγη απο τζοβενο εγινα ναυτης... Μουτσος μπορω να γινω???


 
Μπά καλύτερα να γίνεις αξιωματικός μέσα απο την ΑΕΝ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Τσεκάρω κ εγώ συχνά πυκνά αλλά τίποτα...Την Παρασκευή να δούμε αν θα βγούν..


 Αμα το πανε μεχρι την παρασκευη...... αστα να πανε....ΛΙΖΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## alkiviadis

> Αμα το πανε μεχρι την παρασκευη...... αστα να πανε....ΛΙΖΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑΑΑΑΑ


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## c_nick

> Αμα το πανε μεχρι την παρασκευη...... αστα να πανε....ΛΙΖΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑΑΑΑΑ


που το βρηκες αυτο το φρουτο????μαγκες τα αποτελεσματα δεν τα βλεπω να βγαινουν σημερα....υπομονηηηηηη..... :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

> που το βρηκες αυτο το φρουτο????μαγκες τα αποτελεσματα δεν τα βλεπω να βγαινουν σημερα....υπομονηηηηηη.....


Εαν δεν τα βγαλουνε μεχρι τις 12 πιστευω οτι δεν θα βγουνε σημερα....

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια μολις πηρα το Υπουργειο(τα μισα τηλεφωνα ηταν κατατηλημμενα)και ειπαν οτι τα αποτελεσματα θα βγουν τελος αυτης της βδομαδας.Δηλαδη στις 25.Οποτε υπομονη λιγες μερες ακομα.

----------


## Pavliaris

> Παιδια μολις πηρα το Υπουργειο(τα μισα τηλεφωνα ηταν κατατηλημμενα)και ειπαν οτι τα αποτελεσματα θα βγουν τελος αυτης της βδομαδας.Δηλαδη στις 25.Οποτε υπομονη λιγες μερες ακομα.


 Υπομονη.....

----------


## φανούλα

Ψυχραιμίαααα :Cool: ...........

----------


## Pavliaris

Παιδια ο φιλος μου που ητανε με πανελληνιες και του ειχανε χασει τα χαρτια... και εκανε ξανα τα χαρτια του με απολυτηριο μολις με πηρε και μου ειπε οτι μιλησε με τον θειο του που ειναι στο υπουργειο και του ειπε οτι βγηκανε και περασε..... αλλα τα αποτελεσματα θα αναρτηθουν απο τετταρτη και μετα, δηλαδη η τεταρτη η πεμπτη η παρασκευη... Αλλα αν εχει καποιος γνωστο στο υπουργειο μπορει να παρει και να του πει να δει αν περασε....

----------


## φανούλα

¶μα δεν έχεις βύσμα, δεν την παλεύεις με λίγα και απλά λόγια :Wink: .....

----------


## Pavliaris

> ¶μα δεν έχεις βύσμα, δεν την παλεύεις με λίγα και απλά λόγια.....


Εγω να σου πω την αμαρτια μου εχω βυσμα.... αλλα ψαχνω να το βρω για να του πω μπας και μαθει....αλλα δεν τον βρισκω στο τηλεφωνο.... :Cool: 

ΠΑΠΑΛΗΓΟΥΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΕΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Χαχαχαχα, το βύσμα σας αυτή τη στιγμή απουσιάζει, παρακαλώ καλέστε αργότερα:lol::lol:....

----------


## perlasmeister

> Χαχαχαχα, το βύσμα σας αυτή τη στιγμή απουσιάζει, παρακαλώ καλέστε αργότερα:lol::lol:....


this moment your wad is absenting,please call him later :Cool:

----------


## Pavliaris

xxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa!!!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

Παιδια μολις ξαναπηρα στο υπουργειο μπας και ειμαι ποιο τυχερος και ενας κυριουλης μου ειπε οτι θα βγουνε αυριο μετα τις 8:30 στα τηλεφωνα 2104191427/2104191686 δεν ξερω αν ειναι συγουρο γιατι εχω ακουσει πολλες αποψεις...απλα αναφερω τι μου ειπανε απο το υπουργειο , αν και θεορω οτι ειναι βλακειες.... :Wink:

----------


## billl

> Παιδια μολις ξαναπηρα στο υπουργειο μπας και ειμαι ποιο τυχερος και ενας κυριουλης μου ειπε οτι θα βγουνε αυριο μετα τις 8:30 στα τηλεφωνα 2104191427/2104191686 δεν ξερω αν ειναι συγουρο γιατι εχω ακουσει πολλες αποψεις...απλα αναφερω τι μου ειπανε απο το υπουργειο , αν και θεορω οτι ειναι βλακειες....


στο ιντερνετ ποτε λες να βγουν??

----------


## Pavliaris

> στο ιντερνετ ποτε λες να βγουν??


 Εγω φιλε μου πιστευω οτι τεταρτη με πεμπτη θα τα ανεβασουνε στο internet....

----------


## N3v3r21

> Εγω φιλε μου πιστευω οτι τεταρτη με πεμπτη θα τα ανεβασουνε στο internet....


κατσε πρωτα να μας το πουν εστψ και απο το τηλ. καλα θα ειναι  :Smile:

----------


## φανούλα

¶ντε να τελειώνουμε για να κανονίσουμε κι εμείς τα εισητήριά μας για τις εγγραφές, τις εκλογές κτλ...

----------


## Pavliaris

> κατσε πρωτα να μας το πουν εστψ και απο το τηλ. καλα θα ειναι


 Ναι δεν λεω, αλλα σκεψου 1500 παιδια να παιρνουν να μαθουνε αν περασανε....οταν θα τα ανακοινωσουνε απο το internet τοτε μονο θα τα λενε απο το τηλεφωνο και αυτο παλι πιστευω οτι θα μας λενε δειτε τι λιστα απο το internet... :Wink:

----------


## Glomer

8a paw stin eklisia na anapsw 1 keraki gia olous sas :P
Kali tuxi se olous paidia!
Kai panta psila to kefali.
egw akusa Pempti pws 8a vgune

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Οποιος αυριο μπει και δει για τα αποτελεσματα θα τον παρακαλεσω να το γραψει και εδω.....Γιατι το πρωτο πραγμα που κοιταω με το που φτιαξω καφε ειναι τα e-mail μου.....





> αχχχ....pavliari...και εγώ τα ίδια....εγώ εχω κάνει και σελιδοδίκτη την σελίδα του θέματος....καμένος......





> Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!





> Καλα εεεε πηρα προαγωγη απο τζοβενο εγινα ναυτης... Μουτσος μπορω να γινω???





> Καλημέρα, τίποτα ακόμα έτσι? Αν αλλάξει κάτι να μασ ενημερώσετε





> Αμα το πανε μεχρι την παρασκευη...... αστα να πανε....ΛΙΖΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑΑΑΑΑ





> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> που το βρηκες αυτο το φρουτο????μαγκες τα αποτελεσματα δεν τα βλεπω να βγαινουν σημερα....υπομονηηηηηη.....





> Εγω να σου πω την αμαρτια μου εχω βυσμα.... αλλα ψαχνω να το βρω για να του πω μπας και μαθει....αλλα δεν τον βρισκω στο τηλεφωνο....
> 
> ΠΑΠΑΛΗΓΟΥΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΕΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!





> xxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa!!!!!





> 8a paw stin eklisia na anapsw 1 keraki gia olous sas Kali tuxi se olous paidia!
> Kai panta psila to kefali.
> egw akusa Pempti pws 8a vgune


Ρε παιδιά σταματήστε να δημοσιεύετε άσχετα μηνύματα το έχετε καταστρέψει το θέμα.!
Μη νομίζετε πως είστε 5-6 άτομα που διαβάζετε το θέμα, υπάρχουν & άλλα άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται και βλέπουν συνεχώς τα μεταξύ σας άσχετα posts..

----------


## Pavliaris

Βασανα που εχει η ζωη.... Λοιπον παιδια φιλια παω για βολτα μην πτοιστε!!!

----------


## Glomer

Pername kala kai ma8enume....
Ti pirazei?
Kanenas dn eixe diamartiti8ei mexri twra...
mono esu...
Btw Emena mono 1 fora me exei!
Pavliari exases! ahahaha

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Βασανα που εχει η ζωη.... Λοιπον παιδια φιλια παω για βολτα μην πτοιστε!!!


Κουφιοκέφαλος είσαι αλλά θα στρώσεις..

----------


## Antreas25

Παιδια καλημερα εγινα μελος στο forum σημερα πρωι πρωι και αρχισα να διαβαζω αυτο το topik, και θελω να σας πω οτι εχετε κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια και γενικος το εχετε κανει ποιο διασκεδαστικο και μαθαινουμε πραγματα και μεσα απο την πλακα σας , ειναι μια μεγαλη παρεα!!! Τωρα γιατι ξαφνικα ο Roger Rabbit στραβωσε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω παντως φιλε αν ειναι η ανησυχια σου οτι ετσι δεν μαθαινουμε μια χαρα μαθαινουμε και μαλιστα ποιο ευκολα γιατι διαβαζουμε και κατι ευχαριστο και οχι κατι μονοτονο....!!!! Παιδια να ειστε καλα που μεσα απο την πλακα σας μας μαθενετε κιολας!!! :Razz:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Καταρχήν Καλημέρα!!!

Ρε παιδιά έλεος με τις βλακείες. Κάποιος εχθές έδωσε μέχρι και τηλέφωνα για να πάρουμε και να μάθουμε τα αποτελέσματα. Πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι θα βγουν Τετάρτη μεσημέρι με Πέμπτη πρωί. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παίρνουμε τηλέφωνα γιατί πρώτα θα βγουν στο Site (Ειδικά στο θέμα ''Δημοσιεύτηκε σήμερα''). 

Εντάξει καταλαβαίνω ότι το άγχος είναι μεγάλο αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος για όλη αυτή την παραπληροφόρηση. 

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## N3v3r21

Οντως πρεπει να εχεις δικεο γιατη πηρα σημερα και μου παν να ξαναπαρω αυριο το μεσημερι.......

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Φίλε νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις αφού όταν βγουν θα τα ανεβάσουν κατευθείαν στο Internet. Τώρα το τι παίζεται και καθυστερούν ένας θεός ξέρει..
Μάλλον γίνονται μαγειρέματα... :Confused:

----------


## φανούλα

Λοιπόν παιδιά αφήστε τα τηλέφωνα (ούτως ή άλλως δεν βγάζουμε άκρη από κει και μόνο που χρεώνεστε) και ας κοιτάμε κάθε μέρα στο ίντερνετ και όποιος τα δει πρώτος το λέει και όλα θα ξεκαθαρίσουν!!! Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και καλή σας μέρα :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Λοιπόν παιδιά αφήστε τα τηλέφωνα (ούτως ή άλλως δεν βγάζουμε άκρη από κει και μόνο που χρεώνεστε) και ας κοιτάμε κάθε μέρα στο ίντερνετ και όποιος τα δει πρώτος το λέει και όλα θα ξεκαθαρίσουν!!! Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και καλή σας μέρα!!!


Σωστη η Φανουλα!

----------


## billl

> Φίλε νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις αφού όταν βγουν θα τα ανεβάσουν κατευθείαν στο Internet. Τώρα το τι παίζεται και καθυστερούν ένας θεός ξέρει..
> Μάλλον γίνονται μαγειρέματα...


Ισως επειδη φετος εκαναν πολλοι αιτησεις να αργουν βγαζοντας θεσεις για ολους...τοσα χρονια παρακαλανε τα παιδια να πανε..

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Πες τα ρε Φανούλα!!!

Έτσι όποιος τα δει πρώτος στέλνει post.
 :Very Happy:

----------


## papajo

Εγώ παιδιά μίλησα με έναν παρά τω υπουργό  και επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που είπανε και άλλοι εδώ μέσα., ότι δηλαδή 25 του μηνός θα βγουν τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά αγχώνεστε για το αν θα μπείτε? Στην εποχή μου μόνο ο Ασπρόπυργος είχε 300 επιλαχόντες και οι άλλες σχολές 500!!!
Τώρα με βαθμούε εξεφτελισμού αγχώνεστε???

----------


## billl

> Καλά αγχώνεστε για το αν θα μπείτε? Στην εποχή μου μόνο ο Ασπρόπυργος είχε 300 επιλαχόντες και οι άλλες σχολές 500!!!
> Τώρα με βαθμούε εξεφτελισμού αγχώνεστε???


περσι ανεβηκαν αποτομα οι βασεις και γι αυτο υπαρχει αγχος...οικονομικη κριση,ανεργια κτλ..και υπαρχει απ την αλλη η διαφορα συστηματος (2005 και μετα)που εμενα προσωπικα θα μου κανει πολυ δυσκολη τη ζωη αν δεν ειμαι θεσσ-μακ για αυτο ολο αυτο το αγχος...

----------


## Alex_7_

Re paidia,ma na rwtisw kati...???Oooooooootan me to kalo bgoun ta apotelesmata k dw oti exw perasei se kapia sxoli sthn opoia dn 8elw na paw ekei,prepei na paw anagkastika ekei k meta na dw an mporw na paw allou...???(diladi sta Xania giati eimai apo KRHTH)

----------


## billl

> Re paidia,ma na rwtisw kati...???Oooooooootan me to kalo bgoun ta apotelesmata k dw oti exw perasei se kapia sxoli sthn opoia dn 8elw na paw ekei,prepei na paw anagkastika ekei k meta na dw an mporw na paw allou...???(diladi sta Xania giati eimai apo KRHTH)


ναι δυστυχως

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ....ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΑΛΛΟΥ!!!

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΗΣΙΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ?ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΣΩ ΕΠΙΚΥΡΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΟ......ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## δον κιχωτης

γεια ειμαι κανουρια εδω αλλα και γω αγωνιω το ιδιο...την παρασκευη θα βγουνε σιγουρα :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φιλε μου απ οσο ξερω δεν γινεται να το παρεις...!σου κρατανε το γνησιο απολυτηριο!!

----------


## δον κιχωτης

νομιζω απο ολους της τριτης κατηγοριας τα κρατησαν τα απολυτηρια....μαλλον θα στο κρατησουν αν περασεις αλλιως στο επιστρεφουν οταν βγουν τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΗΚΩΝΟΥΝ

----------


## newsman

παιδιάα...εμαθα τελικά αν πέρασα...και πέρασα με 14 στην κεφαλονια...και δεν θυμαμαι πια επιλογη ήταν...

----------


## N3v3r21

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΗΣΙΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ?ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΣΩ ΕΠΙΚΥΡΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΟ......ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


δεν δεχετε αντιγραφα η σχολη εστω και επικιρωμενα.....το απολυτιριο θα το παρεις οταν με το καλο τελιωσεις ωπος και ολα τα αλλα χαρτια που εχεις καταθεσει πχ λουερ,τριτεκνος και τετια.....

----------


## c_nick

> παιδιάα...εμαθα τελικά αν πέρασα...και πέρασα με 14 στην κεφαλονια...και δεν θυμαμαι πια επιλογη ήταν...


αρχηγε μου πως το μαθες να μαθουμε κ εμεις?

----------


## N3v3r21

> αρχηγε μου πως το μαθες να μαθουμε κ εμεις?


βισμα μυριζω.....???? :Razz:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> παιδιάα...εμαθα τελικά αν πέρασα...και πέρασα με 14 στην κεφαλονια...και δεν θυμαμαι πια επιλογη ήταν...


φιλε μου πρωτη επιλογη πια ειχες;;;;;;

----------


## papajo

Ρε παιδιά είμαι πολύ θλιμμένος τώρα… έμαθα από άτομο γνωστό ότι πέρασα αλλά μηχανικός…. Εγώ πλοίαρχος ήθελα να γίνω από μικρός που πρωτάκουσα τα μελοποιημένα του καββαδία…  :Sad:  Τώρα τελευταία στιγμή μίλησα με ένα άτομο που ίσως μπορεί να βοηθήσει (βύσμα δηλαδή που λένε :P) αλλά δεν νομίζω  :Sad: …

Θα μου πείτε γιατί έβαλα στις επιλογές και αυτές των μηχανικών αν δεν ήθελα;;; ε γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είχα βάλει βύσμα κτλ και είπα να τα βάλω όλα .. από το να μην μπω καθόλου ας μπω μηχανικός….. φυσικά πρώτη επιλογή μου ήταν πλοίαρχος! Και να πεις δεν έχω τα προσόντα; Και ξένες γλώσσες ξέρω (όχι μόνο αγγλικά) και χαρτιά από PC έχω και 20/20 πείρα στο τεστ οράσεως και γενικότερα πέρασα χωρίς να έχω τίποτα στα τεστ υγείας αλλά κυρίως μου αρέσει το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα… (βέβαια τα άλλα τα χαρτιά μου δεν τα θέλανε ζητήσανε μόνο αυτό των αγγλικών)

Λογικά δεν γίνεται να αλλάξει αυτό ούτε μέσα στην σχολή ε; οπότε ή πάω τώρα ή ξανακάνω τα χαρτιά μου του χρόνου…

----------


## c_nick

> παιδιάα...εμαθα τελικά αν πέρασα...και πέρασα με 14 στην κεφαλονια...και δεν θυμαμαι πια επιλογη ήταν...





> Ρε παιδιά είμαι πολύ θλιμμένος τώρα…  έμαθα από άτομο γνωστό ότι πέρασα αλλά μηχανικός…. Εγώ πλοίαρχος ήθελα να γίνω από μικρός που πρωτάκουστα και τα μελοποιημένα του καββαδία…  Τώρα τελευταία στιγμή μίλησα με ένα άτομο που ίσως μπορεί να βοηθήσει (βύσμα δηλαδή που λένε :P) αλλά δεν νομίζω …
> 
> Θα μου πείτε γιατί έβαλα στις επιλογές και αυτές των μηχανικών αν δεν ήθελα;;; ε γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είχα βάλει βύσμα κτλ και είπα να τα βάλω όλα .. από το να μην μπω καθόλου ας μπω μηχανικός….. φυσικά πρώτη επιλογή μου ήταν πλοίαρχος! Και να πεις δεν έχω τα προσόντα; Και ξένες γλώσσες ξέρω (όχι μόνο αγγλικά) και χαρτιά από PC έχω και 20/20 πείρα στο τεστ οράσεως και γενικότερα πέρασα χωρίς να έχω τίποτα στα τεστ υγείας αλλά κυρίως αρέσει το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα… (βέβαια τα άλλα τα χαρτιά μου δεν τα θέλανε ζητήσανε μόνο αυτό των αγγλικών)
> 
> Λογικά δεν γίνεται να αλλάξει αυτό ούτε μέσα στην σχολή ε; οπότε ή πάω τώρα ή ξανακάνω τα χαρτιά μου του χρόνου…


φιλε μου μην απογοητευεσαι σκεψου οτι μετα θα μπορεις να πιασεις και δουλεια στη στερια...και θα κανεις και τα ταξιδια σου θα εισαι πανω σε πλοιο.... :Cool:

----------


## marios.sp

> Ρε παιδιά είμαι πολύ θλιμμένος τώρα… έμαθα από άτομο γνωστό ότι πέρασα αλλά μηχανικός…. Εγώ πλοίαρχος ήθελα να γίνω από μικρός που πρωτάκουσα τα μελοποιημένα του καββαδία…  Τώρα τελευταία στιγμή μίλησα με ένα άτομο που ίσως μπορεί να βοηθήσει (βύσμα δηλαδή που λένε :P) αλλά δεν νομίζω …
> 
> Θα μου πείτε γιατί έβαλα στις επιλογές και αυτές των μηχανικών αν δεν ήθελα;;; ε γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είχα βάλει βύσμα κτλ και είπα να τα βάλω όλα .. από το να μην μπω καθόλου ας μπω μηχανικός….. φυσικά πρώτη επιλογή μου ήταν πλοίαρχος! Και να πεις δεν έχω τα προσόντα; Και ξένες γλώσσες ξέρω (όχι μόνο αγγλικά) και χαρτιά από PC έχω και 20/20 πείρα στο τεστ οράσεως και γενικότερα πέρασα χωρίς να έχω τίποτα στα τεστ υγείας αλλά κυρίως μου αρέσει το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα… (βέβαια τα άλλα τα χαρτιά μου δεν τα θέλανε ζητήσανε μόνο αυτό των αγγλικών)
> 
> Λογικά δεν γίνεται να αλλάξει αυτό ούτε μέσα στην σχολή ε; οπότε ή πάω τώρα ή ξανακάνω τα χαρτιά μου του χρόνου…


Φιλε νομιζω πως μπορεις να αλλαξεις απο μηχανικος σε πλοιαρχος ενω εισαι μεσα στη σχολη.Παρε ενα τηλεφωνο την γραμματεια καποιας ΑΕΝ να ρωτησεις.

----------


## papajo

> φιλε μου μην απογοητευεσαι σκεψου οτι μετα θα μπορεις να πιασεις και δουλεια στη στερια...και θα κανεις και τα ταξιδια σου θα εισαι πανω σε πλοιο....




Ναι δίπλα σε μια μηχανή μπουρου μπουρου και όπου με πάνε οι άλλοι… :cry: αχ εγώ περίμενα να έρθει η στιγμή που θα συμβουλευόμουν τα εργαλεία και τους χάρτες, να κοιτούσα τον ορίζοντα και να διέταζα “τραβέρσο ανάποδο, πορεία προς βοριά”    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Αύριο το πρώτο πραμα που θα κάνω είναι να πάρω τηλέφωνο στον Ασπρόπυργο να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται αυτό που μου είπε ο φίλος μας ο marios

----------


## marios.sp

> Ναι δίπλα σε μια μηχανή μπουρου μπουρου και όπου με πάνε οι άλλοι… :cry: αχ εγώ περίμενα να έρθει η στιγμή που θα συμβουλευόμουν τα εργαλεία και τους χάρτες, να κοιτούσα τον ορίζοντα και να διέταζα “τραβέρσο ανάποδο, πορεία προς βοριά”   
> 
> Αύριο το πρώτο πραμα που θα κάνω είναι να πάρω τηλέφωνο στον Ασπρόπυργο να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται αυτό που μου είπε ο φίλος μας ο marios


Φιλε papajo ειχε γινει παλιοτερα μια συζητηση εδω στο Forum αν γινεται αυτο που σου ειπα και μου ειχε γραψει παιδι απο την σχολη οτι γινεται.Στο λεω με καθε επιφηλαξη.Οταν μαθεις γραψε και εδω για να ξερουμε.

Τραβα μπροστα ξοπισω εμεις και μη σε μελλει.

----------


## newsman

N3v3r21.....έχεις καλή όσφρηση....

πρώτη επιλογή είχα ασπρόπυργο...αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πια επιλογή ήταν η κεφαλονιά....

----------


## Glomer

Ama evales 1h epilogi aspropurgo me 14 kai dn s piran katalava....
Katalava pu 8a me steilun kai an ...

----------


## c_nick

> Ama evales 1h epilogi aspropurgo me 14 kai dn s piran katalava....
> Katalava pu 8a me steilun kai an ...


γτ ρε glomer τι απολυτηριο εχεις?

----------


## billl

> Ρε παιδιά είμαι πολύ θλιμμένος τώρα… έμαθα από άτομο γνωστό ότι πέρασα αλλά μηχανικός…. Εγώ πλοίαρχος ήθελα να γίνω από μικρός που πρωτάκουσα τα μελοποιημένα του καββαδία…  Τώρα τελευταία στιγμή μίλησα με ένα άτομο που ίσως μπορεί να βοηθήσει (βύσμα δηλαδή που λένε :P) αλλά δεν νομίζω …
> 
> Θα μου πείτε γιατί έβαλα στις επιλογές και αυτές των μηχανικών αν δεν ήθελα;;; ε γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είχα βάλει βύσμα κτλ και είπα να τα βάλω όλα .. από το να μην μπω καθόλου ας μπω μηχανικός….. φυσικά πρώτη επιλογή μου ήταν πλοίαρχος! Και να πεις δεν έχω τα προσόντα; Και ξένες γλώσσες ξέρω (όχι μόνο αγγλικά) και χαρτιά από PC έχω και 20/20 πείρα στο τεστ οράσεως και γενικότερα πέρασα χωρίς να έχω τίποτα στα τεστ υγείας αλλά κυρίως μου αρέσει το συγκεκριμένο επάγγελμα… (βέβαια τα άλλα τα χαρτιά μου δεν τα θέλανε ζητήσανε μόνο αυτό των αγγλικών)
> 
> Λογικά δεν γίνεται να αλλάξει αυτό ούτε μέσα στην σχολή ε; οπότε ή πάω τώρα ή ξανακάνω τα χαρτιά μου του χρόνου…


ποσα μορια ειχες??

----------


## Alex_7_

> φιλε μου μην απογοητευεσαι σκεψου οτι μετα θα μπορεις να πιασεις και δουλεια στη στερια...και θα κανεις και τα ταξιδια σου θα εισαι πανω σε πλοιο....


 Diladi egw pou exw dilosei ploiarxos mporoune na me paroun gia mixaniko...???giati ginete auto?Osoi exoun pio mikro ba8mo sto apolutirio k dilonoun ploiarxoi tous pane mixanikous gia na min tous dioksoun...???

----------


## billl

> Diladi egw pou exw dilosei ploiarxos mporoune na me paroun gia mixaniko...???giati ginete auto?Osoi exoun pio mikro ba8mo sto apolutirio k dilonoun ploiarxoi tous pane mixanikous gia na min tous dioksoun...???


οχι ρε συ...ειχε δηλωση 2η επιλογη μηχανικος... δεν τον πηραν με το ζορι...

----------


## φανούλα

Μην απογοητεύεστε guys υπάρχουν και οι μεταγραφές :Razz: !! Θέληση να υπάρχει :Wink: ......!!!!!

----------


## billl

> Μην απογοητεύεστε guys υπάρχουν και οι μεταγραφές!! Θέληση να υπάρχει......!!!!!


κατσε να μπουμε μια...γιατι με 14 κεφαλωνια που ειναι η σχολη με τη χαμηλοτερη βαση τα βλεπω συσκολα τα πραγματα

----------


## Glomer

> γτ ρε glomer τι απολυτηριο εχεις?


16 evgala
alla otan akuw kati tetoia....

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ωχ παιδια τωρα μου κανατε την καρδια περιβολι.....εγω βγαζω 14.300 μορια και εχω πρωτη επιλογη ασπροπυργο οποτε συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα του φιλου δυσκολα να εχω μπει εκει....

----------


## morpheusthegod

και που το ξερεις οτι η κεφαλονια εχει τη μικροτερη βαση?
νομιζω οτι οσο μικροτερη ειναι η σχολη τοσο μεγαλυτερη βαση εχει!
κανω λαθος?

----------


## marios.sp

> και που το ξερεις οτι η κεφαλονια εχει τη μικροτερη βαση?
> νομιζω οτι οσο μικροτερη ειναι η σχολη τοσο μεγαλυτερη βαση εχει!
> κανω λαθος?


Ποια βαση βρε παιδια??Τι λετε?Η ΑΕΝ εχει μια βαση...δεν βγαινει ξεχωριστη βαση για τον Ασπροπυργο για την Κρητη κλπ.
Το ποσα ατομα θα παρει καθε σχολη εξαρταται απο την ζητηση που εχει.

----------


## billl

> και που το ξερεις οτι η κεφαλονια εχει τη μικροτερη βαση?
> νομιζω οτι οσο μικροτερη ειναι η σχολη τοσο μεγαλυτερη βαση εχει!
> κανω λαθος?


αν δεις τα περσινα αποτελεσματα θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω...βαση λεω τη βαθμολογια με την οποια μπηκε ο τελευταιος σε καθε αεν...

----------


## vasilis23

re paidia mpori na ime se lathos topo pou rotao alla mporite na mu pite pote arxizun ta mathimata tora me tis ekloges?an tha iparxi kathisterisi i kati ?

----------


## marios.sp

> αν δεις τα περσινα αποτελεσματα θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω...βαση λεω τη βαθμολογια με την οποια μπηκε ο τελευταιος σε καθε αεν...


Οκ αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι και θα ειναι και ετσι φετος.Γιατι μπορει να δηλωσουν ατομα με χαμηλο βαθμο σε αλλη σχολη και στην ιονιων νησων να δηλωσουν με μεγαλο βαθμο.

----------


## marios.sp

> re paidia mpori na ime se lathos topo pou rotao alla mporite na mu pite pote arxizun ta mathimata tora me tis ekloges?an tha iparxi kathisterisi i kati ?


Φιλε λογικα θα υπαρξει μια μικρη καθυστερηση.Λογικα θα ανοιξουν μετα τις εκλογες.Αν και δεν εχει ανακοινωθει κατι ακομα.

----------


## vasilis23

apo kipro tha ertho kai perimeno apantisi gia to pou kai pote tha ertho..den ipan tipota stus kainurgius gia to pou tha pane kai pote tha arxisun ta mathimata?

----------


## billl

> apo kipro tha ertho kai perimeno apantisi gia to pou kai pote tha ertho..den ipan tipota stus kainurgius gia to pou tha pane kai pote tha arxisun ta mathimata?


ποιους καινουργιους??ουτε αποτελεσματα δεν εβγαλαν ακομα

----------


## vasilis23

toso orea.e kai ti tha gini re paideia ?tha mas afisune etsi na poume ?

----------


## marios.sp

> toso orea.e kai ti tha gini re paideia ?tha mas afisune etsi na poume ?


Φιλε Βασιλη oταν ανακοινωθουν τα αποτελεσματα θα εχεις 10 μερες προθεσμια να πας να κανεις την εγγραφη.Θα βγει σχετικη ανακοινωση.

Μην γραφετε με greeklish.

----------


## vasilis23

ΚΑΛΑ.ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ!!

----------


## marios.sp

> ΚΑΛΑ.ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ!!


Θα ανακοινωθουν εδω.Αλλα αν παρακολουθεις και εδω το θεμα θα τα αναρτησουμε σιγουρα.

----------


## vasilis23

ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ!ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!

----------


## ναυτοπαις

Tα αποτελεσματα θα ανακοινωθουν σημερα στις 12.00

----------


## GeorgeGr

Sovara? o.O

----------


## φανούλα

Καλημέρα σας!!! Όλοι στο πόδι βλέπω :Very Happy: !!! ¶ντε επιτέλους να βγούνε και να πάνε όλα κατ' ευχήν..... 2 ώρες μείναν ακόμα :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## ναυτοπαις

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους :Wink:

----------


## N3v3r21

> Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους


μου φενετε οτι θα την χριαστουμε.......  :Smile:

----------


## Pavliaris

Καλη επιτυχια.... και κατι αλλο η σελιδα του υπουργειου βγηκε εκτος λειτουργειας!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλη επιτυχια.... και κατι αλλο η σελιδα του υπουργειου βγηκε εκτος λειτουργειας!!!!!!!!!!



Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους...ελπιζω να βγαινουν σημερα!!Οντως βγηκε εκτος λειτουργιας...γτ αραγε?

----------


## Pavliaris

> Οντως βγηκε εκτος λειτουργιας...γτ αραγε?


Πιστευω οτι η πεσανε ολοι μαζι να δουνε και κρασαρε ο server η το εχουν ετσι φτιαγμενο που για να αναρτησουν τα αποτελεσματα το κλεινουνε,,,

----------


## dokimos19

ΑΝΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....ΤΗΑ ΣΚΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Πιστευω οτι η πεσανε ολοι μαζι να δουνε και κρασαρε ο server η το εχουν ετσι φτιαγμενο που για να αναρτησουν τα αποτελεσματα το κλεινουνε,,,


Eλπιζω να ισχυει το δευτερο.. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## dokimos19

ΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...

----------


## LIZZIE

ΠΗΡΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΗΛ ΣΤΟ ΥΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ !!!!!!!!!! ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!1 :Razz:

----------


## Pavliaris

> ΠΗΡΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΗΛ ΣΤΟ ΥΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ !!!!!!!!!! ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!1


 Το ελπιζω γιατι αλιως θα τους βαλω μπουρλοτο!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> ΠΗΡΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΗΛ ΣΤΟ ΥΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ !!!!!!!!!! ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!1


Ελπιζω να τα βγαλουν και στο Ιντερνετ.

----------


## c_nick

παλικρασαρει η σελιδα παιδες οποτε ας ελπιζουμε οτι τα ανεβαζουν....καλη μας επιτυχια παιδια κ καλο κουραγιο σε οσους μπουνε....

----------


## marios.sp

> παλικρασαρει η σελιδα παιδες οποτε ας ελπιζουμε οτι τα ανεβαζουν....καλη μας επιτυχια παιδια κ καλο κουραγιο σε οσους μπουνε....


Aφου μπαινουμε τοσα ατομα λογικο ειναι.. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## LIZZIE

λογικα στο  INTERNET θα τα βγαλουν .... Αλλα αν μεχρι τις 1 δεν εχουν αναρτηθει ....το λεωφορειο και κατευθειαν στο υπουργειο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## c_nick

χαχαχαχαχα....ε λογικα θα τα ανεβασουν

----------


## φανούλα

Κάντε κουράγιο μία ωρίτσα βρε παιδιά, μην απασχολείτε τη σελίδα, αφού ξέρετε πως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ακόμα :Wink:

----------


## angelmethoni

> λογικα στο  INTERNET θα τα βγαλουν .... Αλλα αν μεχρι τις 1 δεν εχουν αναρτηθει ....το λεωφορειο και κατευθειαν στο υπουργειο!!


αν δεν τα δουμε με τα ματια μας στο ιντερνετ,φυγαμε κατ'ευθειαν για το υπουργειο.....εγω με το λεωφορειο θα φτασω σε 7 ωριτσες περπου αλλα δε βαριεσαι χαλαλι.......

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Τώρα μόλις μου είπαν ότι θα τα ανεβάσουν στο site στις 1 με 1:30..!!!

----------


## N3v3r21

μμμμμ ωραια απο 12:00 παμε τωρα στης 1:00-1:30..............

----------


## sofakisamos

ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ...ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ!!!!!

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Πες τα ρε Σοφάκι!!!!

Έτσι,έτσι... :Very Happy:

----------


## haytek

> μμμμμ ωραια απο 12:00 παμε τωρα στης 1:00-1:30..............


Ρε φίλε μην τα κάνεις τόσο τραγικά..Τόσες μέρες περίμενες..Για 1 ώρα κάνεις έτσι? Έλεος....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## N3v3r21

> Ρε φίλε μην τα κάνεις τόσο τραγικά..Τόσες μέρες περίμενες..Για 1 ώρα κάνεις έτσι? Έλεος....


βαρεθικα να περιμενω.......και να μπαινω καθε λιγο και λιγακι στο www.yen.gr .............

----------


## papajo

Παίδες 25 και μετά δεν ήταν η ημερομηνία;; Είναι αξιόπιστη η πηγή που σας μίλησε για σήμερα;;

Εγώ πάντως πήρα τηλέφωνο στην σχολή του Ασπροπύργου, (σχετικά με το αν γίνεται να αλλάξω κατά την εγγραφή ειδικότητα από μηχανικός σε πλοίαρχος) το σήκωσε ένας και μου είπε και έτσι και γιουβέτσι………….. με προώθησε σε μια γραμματέα επειδή δεν είχε ιδέα.. στο τμήμα των μηχανικών και ούτε 1 sec δεν το σκέφτηκε/έψαξε και μου είπε όχι… 

Τώρα είναι φερέγγυα η απάντηση από την γραμματέα δηλαδή υποτίθεται ότι ξέρει τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες από έξω ή λέτε απλά να απάντησε 
εμπειρικά επειδή ίσως κάτι τέτοιο της φάνηκε “χαζό” χωρίς καν να μπει στο κόπο να το τσεκάρει;

----------


## marios.sp

> Ρε φίλε μην τα κάνεις τόσο τραγικά..Τόσες μέρες περίμενες..Για 1 ώρα κάνεις έτσι? Έλεος....


Συμφωνω!Ψυχραιμιααα... :Smile:

----------


## Pavliaris

Υπομονη ρε N3r3r21 μην ανγχωνεσε.... και γενικος ηρεμια. :Cool:

----------


## N3v3r21

> Υπομονη ρε N3r3r21 μην ανγχωνεσε.... και γενικος ηρεμια.


 κανω υπομονη αλλα ο ουρανος δεν γινετε πιο γαλανος  :Razz:

----------


## newsman

θα έχετε καταλάβει βέβαια...οτι με τόσο κόσμο που μπαινοβγαίνει στο site για να δει τα αποτελέσματα...εχει κρασαρει ο server....

----------


## marios.sp

> Παίδες 25 και μετά δεν ήταν η ημερομηνία;; Είναι αξιόπιστη η πηγή που σας μίλησε για σήμερα;;
> 
> Εγώ πάντως πήρα τηλέφωνο στην σχολή του Ασπροπύργου, (σχετικά με το αν γίνεται να αλλάξω κατά την εγγραφή ειδικότητα από μηχανικός σε πλοίαρχος) το σήκωσε ένας και μου είπε και έτσι και γιουβέτσι………….. με προώθησε σε μια γραμματέα επειδή δεν είχε ιδέα.. στο τμήμα των μηχανικών και ούτε 1 sec δεν το σκέφτηκε/έψαξε και μου είπε όχι… 
> 
> Τώρα είναι φερέγγυα η απάντηση από την γραμματέα δηλαδή υποτίθεται ότι ξέρει τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες από έξω ή λέτε απλά να απάντησε 
> εμπειρικά επειδή ίσως κάτι τέτοιο της φάνηκε “χαζό” χωρίς καν να μπει στο κόπο να το τσεκάρει;


Φιλε καλο θα ειναι να περιμενεις τα αποτελεσματα να δεις και επισημα.Και μετα να πας απο κοντα να κανονισεις,γιατι απο το τηλεφωνο δεν θα σε βοηθησουν.

----------


## δον κιχωτης

ρε παιδια ειστε σιγουροι βγαινουν σημερα?

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Ο Αϊ Νικόλας έτσι μας είπε!!!!

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## papajo

Εγώ ήξερα για το νωρίτερο στης 25 τώρα κάποιος έβγαλε την φήμη (; ) ότι θα βγουν σε μια ώρα…

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο υπουργείο αν νομίζεις ότι είναι φήμες κάποιου!!! :evil:

----------


## papajo

Δεν νομίζω τίποτα γιαυτο το έβαλα σε ερωτηματικό… απλά λογικό είναι να αναρωτιέμαι αν ισχύει γιατί τόσο καιρό πολλά άτομα λέγανε ότι ρωτήσανε και τους είπαν μετά της 25… τώρα τι να σου κάνω εγώ δεν έχω λόγο και θέληση να σε διαψεύσω αλλά ούτε να σε επιβεβαιώσω… μιας και δεν ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι τίποτα…

----------


## δον κιχωτης

καλα ρε παιδια μην μαλωνετε...εμεις οτι μαθαινουμε λεμε εδω οχι του κεφαλιου μας απο το υπουργειο λενε συνεχεια διαφορετικες ημερομηνιες
:-?

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Φίλε μου έχω ακούσει τόσα σενάρια τον τελευταίο καιρό που αρχίζω να αμφιβάλω και εγώ για το αν ζω τελικά.... :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## papajo

Μήπως δεν ζούμε;;; μήπως είμαστε στην ψευδαίσθηση του Matrix  :Confused:  :Confused: 


I begin to believe  :Cool: 


EDIT : @ marios.sp : μήπως έχεις υπ' όψει σου το link του thread που λέχθηκε αυτό σχετικά με την αλλαγή ειδικότητας πλοίαρχος/μηχανικός ; ή το username αυτού που έγραψε πως γίνεται; θα με υποχρέωνες αν το έστελνες :P

----------


## marios.sp

Ρε παιδια το Υπουργειο ελεγε συνεχεια διαφορετικες ημερομηνιες.Δεν νομιζω οτι γραφανε εδω μεσα απο το μυαλο τους μια ημερομηνια.Οτι τους λεγανε γραφανε.Υπομονη και βλεπουμε.Αν δεν βγουν δεν βγηκαν.Δεν θα πεθανουμε κιολας.

----------


## haytek

> Φίλε μου έχω ακούσει τόσα σενάρια τον τελευταίο καιρό που αρχίζω να αμφιβάλω και εγώ για το αν ζω τελικά....



xaxxaxaxaaxxaaxaxaaxaxaxxaaxaxaxax
xaaxaxaxaxaxaaxxaxaxaxaaxax
axaxaxxaxaaxaxaxxaxaax

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχεις και εσύ να μας φτιάχνεις λίγο το κέφι ...  :Razz:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

To be or not to be.....lol (δεν θέλω σχόλια για τα greeklish έτσι είναι η φράση).!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marios.sp

> EDIT : @ marios.sp : μήπως έχεις υπ' όψει σου το link του thread που λέχθηκε αυτό σχετικά με την αλλαγή ειδικότητας πλοίαρχος/μηχανικός ; ή το username αυτού που έγραψε πως γίνεται; θα με υποχρέωνες αν το έστελνες :P


Φιλε papajo θα ψαξω και θα σου στειλω.Εψαξα και χτες και δεν το εβρισκα αλλα θα ξαναπροσπαθησω.

----------


## papajo

Και εγώ έψαξα και δεν βρήκα γιαυτο στο ζητάω  :Very Happy:

----------


## angelmethoni

στο θεμα "δημοσιευθηκε σημερα" στη σελιδα του υπουργειου εχουν δημοσιευθει δυο θεματα....μολις το ειδα νομιζα οτι ηταν τα αποτελεσματα και πηγε η καρδια μου στη κουλουρη αλλα τζαμπα η χαρα...τζιφος ακομα :Mad:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Έμα δεν παίζονται οι άνθρωποι....
Αν είναι δυνατόν και εγώ το ίδιο έπαθα...!!!! :evil:

----------


## marios.sp

> Και εγώ έψαξα και δεν βρήκα γιαυτο στο ζητάω


Ελα papajo το βρηκα.Μπες εδω.Δες το ποστ #503.Εχει απαντησει πιο κατω ο mastropanagos.Και εγω απο αυτον το ειχα μαθει δεν το ηξερα.Ομως πρεπει να λειπει ο mastropanagos,πρεπει να ειναι μπαρκαρισμενος.:-|

----------


## samel

ακριβως το ιδιο επαθα κι'εγω... υπομονη παιδια  εγω πηρα μηχανιωνα τηλεφωνο κ μου ειπαν ΕΩΣ κ τις 25 θα εχουν βγει

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Πλάκα με κάνεις ρε φίλε!!!!
!@#$%^&*()_ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## haytek

> ακριβως το ιδιο επαθα κι'εγω... υπομονη παιδια  εγω πηρα μηχανιωνα τηλεφωνο κ μου ειπαν ΕΩΣ κ τις 25 θα εχουν βγει


Τι 25 ρε παίκτη? Εδώ λένε για σήμερα στο υπουργείο..

Ξαναπήρα και λένε να είμαι σταντ-μπάι στη σελίδα του yen.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## samel

καταρχην ειμαι φιλη.... :Wink:  και οχι φιλος....ασε τι να πω..δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο το να περιμενουμε υπομονετικα!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Sad:

----------


## angelmethoni

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=35169

παιδια βγηκανεεεε

----------


## φανούλα

¶ντε επιτέλους!!! Περιμένουμε από όλους να μας πείτε πως τα πήγατε!!!

----------


## samel

> Τι 25 ρε παίκτη? Εδώ λένε για σήμερα στο υπουργείο..
> 
> Ξαναπήρα και λένε να είμαι σταντ-μπάι στη σελίδα του yen..


 π
haytek πριν απο ενα τεταρτο πηρα τηλεφωνο!!!!!!! δεν ξερω τι να πω ισως δεν ειναι ενημερωμενοι σωστα κι'αυτοι ισως να βαρεθηκαν να μου εξηγησουν... οτι μου ειπαν σασ λεω.... και ειμαι παικτρια οχι παικτης :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## firestorm2008

αναρτηθηκαν...http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=35169

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια αναρτηστε εδω οποιος τα εχει μην περιμενουμε στο σαιτ του Υπουργειου.

----------


## φανούλα

Ορίστε λοιπόν για να μην περιμένετε από το yen, και περιμένουμε από όλους να μας πούνε πως τα πήγαν!!!

----------


## haytek

Εγώ Μακεδονία όπως περίμενα ... Χεχε  :Razz:

----------


## marios.sp

Ασπροπυργο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## GeorgeGr

Eimai stous epilaxontes me 12.100 moria gia aspropurgo.
Ti pi8anotites uparxoun? :S

Perasane atoma me 10 :s   (trela vismata)

----------


## angelmethoni

εγω ασπροπυργο που ηταν η πρωτη μου επιλογη....και οι φιλοι μου που ειμαστε απο το ιδιο χωριο περασαν και αυτοι....

αααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα.....σ  υγχαρητηρια παιδια σε ολους.....τα λεμε πλεον στις σχολες μας

----------


## elpida18

mpika mpika eimai mesa yesssssssssssss
eimai mixaniwna me 16.700 mpikaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## marios.sp

Παραθετω τους επιλαχοντες και την σχετικη ανακοινωση για την εγγραφη.

----------


## N3v3r21

Τα λεμε στον Ασπροπυργο μαγκες!!!!

----------


## maridas2np

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ σε ολους ειμαι Ασπροπυργο με 16900 , φετος φτασαν στα υψη οι ΑΕΝ μου φαινεται...

----------


## LIZZIE

τα ειδα !!!!!!!!!! Κρητη σου 'ρχομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

Στο συνολο των σχολων Ε.Ν εισαγονται συνολικα 1351 σπουδαστες ενω ο αριθμος υποψηφιων ανηλθε σε *2657* ατομα εναντι 1750 που ειχαν καταθεσει αιτηση την προηγουμενη χρονια.

----------


## dokimos19

ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΕΝ ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ...ΠΟΥ ΕΔΡΕΥΕΙ??ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ????ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ...

----------


## marios.sp

> ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΕΝ ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ...ΠΟΥ ΕΔΡΕΥΕΙ??ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ????ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ...


Φιλε στο Αργοστολι ειναι τωρα δεν ξερω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.

----------


## marios.sp

> ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΕΝ ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ...ΠΟΥ ΕΔΡΕΥΕΙ??ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ????ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ...



ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ - Κεφαλονια (Κεφαλληνιας) , φτωχη σχολη εσωτερικης φοιτησης χωρις ιδιατερες εργαστηριακες υποδομες (μαλλον ανυπαρκτες).
Δυσκολη ζωη στο Αργοστολι τον χειμωνα.

Τα βρηκα απο εδω.

----------


## Alex_7_

Pedes,gia na min me grafei pou8ena perasa ston kanape tou spitiou mou....!!!!Pio kali sxoli apo auti dn uparxei..........

----------


## papajo

Παιδιά αν παρατηρήσατε οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που ΙΣΩΣ έχουν σχέση με βύσμα (πχ Ύδρα πλοιάρχων με 8000 μόρια) είναι κοπέλες :P

Εγώ πέρασα Μηχανικών Ασπρόπυργο…  αν και δεν είχα πολλά μόρια όπως είπα.. είχα από μερικούς που πέρασαν πλοίαρχοι Ασπρόπυργο και μερικές  περισσότερα μόρια έως και 2600 παραπάνω περίπου… όχι βέβαια ότι κακολογώ τα παιδιά .. μπράβο τους που περασανε!!! Απλά να είχα το μεράκι να πάω πλοιάρχων στον Ασπρόπυργο ..  δεν το έβλεπα μόνο σαν επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση όπως κάποιοι.. τεσπα δεν πειράζει… 

Πάντως όποιος άλλαξε γνώμη και θέλει να πάει μηχανικός  ανταλλάζω την θέση χ0χα0χα0χ0αχ0αχ0α0χ0αχ0αχ0α0χ0αχ0α0χ0αχα :P

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδιά αν παρατηρήσατε οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που ΙΣΩΣ έχουν σχέση με βύσμα (πχ Ύδρα πλοιάρχων με 8000 μόρια) είναι κοπέλες :P
> 
> Εγώ πέρασα Μηχανικών Ασπρόπυργο…  αν και δεν είχα πολλά μόρια όπως είπα.. είχα από μερικούς που πέρασαν πλοίαρχοι Ασπρόπυργο και μερικές  περισσότερα μόρια έως και 2600 παραπάνω περίπου… όχι βέβαια ότι κακολογώ τα παιδιά .. μπράβο τους που περασανε!!! Απλά να είχα το μεράκι να πάω πλοιάρχων στον Ασπρόπυργο ..  δεν το έβλεπα μόνο σαν επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση όπως κάποιοι.. τεσπα δεν πειράζει… 
> 
> Πάντως όποιος άλλαξε γνώμη και θέλει να πάει μηχανικός  ανταλλάζω την θέση χ0χα0χα0χ0αχ0αχ0α0χ0αχ0αχ0α0χ0αχ0α0χ0αχα :P


Μηπως ειναι διαφορετικες κατηγοριες?

----------


## Pavliaris

Παιδια περασα Ιονιων Νησιων (κεφαλονια) ειναι κανεις αλλος απο εδω για Κεφαλονια??????

----------


## LIZZIE

ποιος αλλος περασε Κρητη απο εσας ?

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδια περασα Ιονιων Νησιων (κεφαλονια) ειναι κανεις αλλος απο εδω για Κεφαλονια??????


O dokimos19! :Razz:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Παιδιά καλές θάλασσες και καλούς μπάρκους!!!!!

Μπήκα Κεφαλονιά.... :Very Happy:

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδιά καλές θάλασσες και καλούς μπάρκους!!!!!
> 
> Μπήκα Κεφαλονιά....


Επισης καπτα-Μητσο.Παυλο κι αλλος μαζι σου για Κεφαλλονια.

----------


## M a R i N a

Ασπροπυργου με 15.700!!!!Τα λεμε στην Αθηνα!!!!!

----------


## papajo

Δεν έλεγξα όλους αλλά ναι οι περισσότεροι με πολύ μικρό βαθμό (8κ-10κ) είναι σε κατηγορία 01/01 τι είναι αυτό; Πανελλήνιες; Lol δεν το ήξερα ότι είναι τόσο εύκολο εγώ είχα 11000 στις πανελλήνιες απλά έβαλα με απολυτήριο γιατί έτσι είχα περισσότερα μόρια τουλάχιστον έτσι το σκέφτηκα… έκανα βλακεία ε;   :Razz:

----------


## papajo

@ Marina :  Αθήνα η πόλη που περνάμε όλοι φίνα!!   :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sofakisamos

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους!!!!περασα Οινουσσες με 19.100

----------


## marios.sp

> Δεν έλεγξα όλους αλλά ναι οι περισσότεροι με πολύ μικρό βαθμό (8κ-10κ) είναι σε κατηγορία 01/01 τι είναι αυτό; Πανελλήνιες; Lol δεν το ήξερα ότι είναι τόσο εύκολο εγώ είχα 11000 στις πανελλήνιες απλά έβαλα με απολυτήριο γιατί έτσι είχα περισσότερα μόρια τουλάχιστον έτσι το σκέφτηκα… έκανα βλακεία ε;


Ναι αυτοι με 01/01 ειναι με Πανελληνιες...επρεπε να πας με Πανελληνιες!!

----------


## papajo

Και ένας πέρασε με 20600 δεν την παλεύει το παιδί full διάβασμα !!!!:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted: ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## vanessa619

μπηκα ασπροπυργο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  πολυ χαρηκα!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

συγχαρητηρια σε οσους τα καταφεραν!


ρε παιδια η σειρα επιτυχοντων δεν ειναι συμφωνα με το απολυτηριο?

----------


## c_nick

> Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους!!!!περασα Οινουσσες με 19.100


  κοπελια και εγω οινουσσες περασα θα τα πουμε στο νησι....συγχαρητηρια σε ολους παιδια με καλα μπαρκα και ηρεμες θαλασσες.... :Very Happy:

----------


## N3v3r21

> μπηκα ασπροπυργο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     πολυ χαρηκα!!!!!!!!  
> 
> συγχαρητηρια σε οσους τα καταφεραν!
> 
> 
> ρε παιδια η σειρα επιτυχοντων δεν ειναι συμφωνα με το απολυτηριο?


οχι αλφαβιτικα ειναι το γραφει.

----------


## papajo

Παιδιά δεν κάνουμε ένα thread μόνοι μας οι πρωτοετείς στον Ασπρόπυργο να γνωριστούμε και λιγάκι πριν τα πούμε από κοντά;;  :P 
 :Cool:

----------


## N3v3r21

> Παιδιά δεν κάνουμε ένα thread μόνοι μας οι πρωτοετείς στον Ασπρόπυργο να γνωριστούμε και λιγάκι πριν τα πούμε από κοντά;;  :P


ανυπομονοσ εισε ε...χαλαρωσε τωρα που μπορεις!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vanessa619

οχι λεω τη σειρα επιτυχοντων.. που γραφει αριθμους..

----------


## D3m0n1ac

Περασα Ασπροπυργο και εγω με 15500  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Τα λεμε εκει.. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Aparadektos

eimai kenourios sto topic. to name ka8reptizei plirws ton xaraktira m opote xwris na psaxw sxetiko topic 8a 8esw tis apories m edw k opios mporei as boi8isei. perasa mixanikos stin 8essaloniki k oi prwtes apories exoun na kanoun ws eksis... iparxei dinatotita gia mena na allaksw tin eidikotita m? an oxi me to xarti tou mixanikou ektws mparkou pou allou mporw na apasxoli8w? k telos giati eno se oles tis prokirikseis etairiwn psaxnoun mixanikous eisagonte perisoteroi pliarxoi. simpa8ateme an ta ellinika m einai disnoita :/

----------


## Aparadektos

> οχι λεω τη σειρα επιτυχοντων.. που γραφει αριθμους..


  mipws vanesa m les thn seira epilaxontwn? k oxi epitixontwn

----------


## Hxomystis

osoi eiste kefalonia steilte mynima. eimai defteroetis ekei ama 8elete voi8eia se kati prin pate stin sxoli

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

Επιτέλους βγήκαν! Πέρασα κι εγω... Μηχανιώνα πλοιάρχων !!

----------


## elpida18

> Επιτέλους βγήκαν! Πέρασα κι εγω... Μηχανιώνα πλοιάρχων !!


  μαζι θα ειμαστε κι εγω εκει περασα με 16700..συγχαρητηρια σε οσους μπηκαν!!!!!!!!

----------


## stef_by_me

γειά σας παιδιά!μια ερώτηση,η σχολή εμπορικού ναυτικού σε ποια επιστημονικά πεδία ανήκει;νομίζω 2ο κ 4ο αλλα θέλω να σιγουρευτώ.ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## haytek

> μαζι θα ειμαστε κι εγω εκει περασα με 16700..συγχαρητηρια σε οσους μπηκαν!!!!!!!!



Και εγώ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## papajo

> eimai kenourios sto topic. to name ka8reptizei plirws ton xaraktira m opote xwris na psaxw sxetiko topic 8a 8esw tis apories m edw k opios mporei as boi8isei. perasa mixanikos stin 8essaloniki k oi prwtes apories exoun na kanoun ws eksis... iparxei dinatotita gia mena na allaksw tin eidikotita m? an oxi me to xarti tou mixanikou ektws mparkou pou allou mporw na apasxoli8w? k telos giati eno se oles tis prokirikseis etairiwn psaxnoun mixanikous eisagonte perisoteroi pliarxoi. simpa8ateme an ta ellinika m einai disnoita :/




Στείλε μου προσωπικό μήνυμα και δώσε μου όνομα και κινητό… και εγώ αυτό ψάχνω (να αλλάξω ειδικότητα) ΑΝ βγάλω άκρη θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο να σου πω.. (μην περιμένεις τώρα τώρα .. το κόβω μέσα στο επόμενο 10ημερο να ξέρω και εγώ…) 

πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο στην σχολή σου να σου πουνε και αυτοί… εγώ πείρα στον Ασπρόπυργο και δεν με πείσανε πως ξερανε τι μου λεγανε……….

Μηχανικός αποτι διαβάζω στα topic μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τις σπουδές σου και σε άλλα πανεπιστήμια αλλά πολύ δύσκολα γιατί υπάρχουν διάφορα γραφειοκρατικά θέματα (θεωρούμαστε ATEI νομίζω το οποίο δεν υπάρχει άρα είμαστε TEI κτλ κτλ) καθώς και ο “ρατσισμός” ότι *και καλά* δεν αξίζεις όσο ένας συνάδελφος από ΤΕΙ... επίσης μπορείς να δουλέψεις στεριά……. Αλλά και εκεί θα βρεις εμπόδια μπροστά σου με τις άδειες εργασίας κτλ Με λίγη καλή τύχη και μεράκι και με καμιά “άκρη” κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις πάντως… Αυτά τα λίγα ξέρω…

----------


## marios.sp

Παραθετω τι θα χρειαστείτε οσι θα πατε για εσωτερικη φοιτηση.

----------


## marios.sp

> γειά σας παιδιά!μια ερώτηση,η σχολή εμπορικού ναυτικού σε ποια επιστημονικά πεδία ανήκει;νομίζω 2ο κ 4ο αλλα θέλω να σιγουρευτώ.ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


Ναι φιλε 2ο,4ο ειναι.

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> μαζι θα ειμαστε κι εγω εκει περασα με 16700..συγχαρητηρια σε οσους μπηκαν!!!!!!!!


Ωραία, άντε να μαζευόμαστε κιαλοι σιγά σιγά

----------


## newsman

> Επισης καπτα-Μητσο.Παυλο κι αλλος μαζι σου για Κεφαλλονια.



ελα παιδιά!περιμένω να δώσουμε ραντεβού εκεί και εγώ επίσημα πια ...ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ!

----------


## Alex_7_

Re paidia eseis pou kseretai,giati piran gia ploiarxous atoma me liga moria enw stou epilaxontes uparxoun para poloi me pio polla moria...???diladi eida kapion pou exei 9600 k mpike alla egw pou eixa 11700 eimai stous epilaxontes,alla uparxoun k atoma me poli para panw apo emena!!!

----------


## Aparadektos

> Re paidia eseis pou kseretai,giati piran gia ploiarxous atoma me liga moria enw stou epilaxontes uparxoun para poloi me pio polla moria...???diladi eida kapion pou exei 9600 k mpike alla egw pou eixa 11700 eimai stous epilaxontes,alla uparxoun k atoma me poli para panw apo emena!!!


 ........... ta eukolos enooumena..  :Wink:

----------


## papajo

> Re paidia eseis pou kseretai,giati piran gia ploiarxous atoma me liga moria enw stou epilaxontes uparxoun para poloi me pio polla moria...???diladi eida kapion pou exei 9600 k mpike alla egw pou eixa 11700 eimai stous epilaxontes,alla uparxoun k atoma me poli para panw apo emena!!!



Αυτοί μπήκαν με πανελλήνιες εσύ σαν και εμένα μάλλον μπήκες με 3η  κατηγορία
-----------------------------------------------------------------


Κάτι άσχετο… ξέρει κανένας πόσες ώρες (κατά μέσο όρο) είναι τα μαθήματα ανά μέρα και τι ώρα ξεκινάνε; Επίσης παίζει με τις απουσίες; (πόσες μπορείς να κάνεις και πόσες περίπου είναι συνολικά οι ώρες αν μερικά μαθήματα δεν έχουν απουσιολόγια κτλ )  :P

----------


## Alex_7_

> ........... ta eukolos enooumena..


 An eixa k egw 8eio kanena upourgo twra 8a eftiaxna balitses.....

----------


## marios.sp

> An eixa k egw 8eio kanena upourgo twra 8a eftiaxna balitses.....


Ισως υπαρχουν και αυτα που λες.Ομως οι μικροτεροι βαθμοι που λες πρεπει ειναι με Πανελληνιες..και εγω δεν ειχα υπουργο,μπηκα με πανελληνιες με 10833 και περασα Ασπροπυργο.Σε ποια κατηγορια εισαι?

----------


## papajo

Μάριε πλοίαρχος πέρασες η μηχανικός ? (βαριέμαι να κοιτάξω πίσω αν το είπες :P )

----------


## marios.sp

> Μάριε πλοίαρχος πέρασες η μηχανικός ? (βαριέμαι να κοιτάξω πίσω αν το είπες :P )


Πλοιαρχος :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## N3v3r21

Ante tωρα που μαθαμε που περασαμαι και ειμαστε χαρουμενοι το μονο που μενει ειναι να ριξει και η αεκαρα μια 4αρρα στον οσφπ!!!! :P

----------


## Alex_7_

> Ισως υπαρχουν και αυτα που λες.Ομως οι μικροτεροι βαθμοι που λες πρεπει ειναι με Πανελληνιες..και εγω δεν ειχα υπουργο,μπηκα με πανελληνιες με 10833 και περασα Ασπροπυργο.Σε ποια κατηγορια εισαι?


 Mallon trith...me apolutirio lukeiou!eixa Lower eimai k poluteknos....k twra 383 seira stous epilaxontes!!!Na rwtisw k kati,ti ginete twra me to apolutirio mou k to lower pou mou kratisane ta gnisia...???apo pou 8a ta parw,apo ta Xania pou ta kate8esa...???

----------


## Νικόλας

ερώτηση παιδιά πιο πίσω η φανούλα έβαλε μια λίστα εκεί κοιταμε ετσι?? :Confused:

----------


## marios.sp

> Mallon trith...me apolutirio lukeiou!eixa Lower eimai k poluteknos....k twra 383 seira stous epilaxontes!!!Na rwtisw k kati,ti ginete twra me to apolutirio mou k to lower pou mou kratisane ta gnisia...???apo pou 8a ta parw,apo ta Xania pou ta kate8esa...???


Ναι alex..στον πινακα τον επιλαχοντων λεει το ονομα σου και διπλα μια κατηγορια πχ 31/01.εσενα τι λεει?

----------


## marios.sp

> ερώτηση παιδιά πιο πίσω η φανούλα έβαλε μια λίστα εκεί κοιταμε ετσι??


Ναι. :Wink: αλλα μπορεις να μπεις και στο σαιτ του yen.

----------


## Νικόλας

αν άνοιγε το σαιτ ευχαρίστως  :Very Happy:

----------


## papajo

Παίδες ξέρει κανένας το τηλέφωνο ή το MSN του mastropanagos ; Δεν θα τον ζαλίσω τον άνθρωπο μια ερώτηση θα κάνω μόνο …  Αν δεν το ξέρετε αλλά ξέρετε κάποιον που μάλλον θα γνωρίζει στείλτε του αυτό το thread   σε προσωπικό μήνυμα, σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

(άσχετο ξέρω αλλά ο καθένας με τον πόνο του hahahahahahahaha)

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

den mporo na mpo sto ipourgio stilte mou an kapios ta anartise

----------


## perlasmeister

λοιπον οποιος περασε κι αυτος πρεβεζα ας στειλει μνμ

----------


## papajo

δες πιο πισω τα αναρτησε ο marios.sp

----------


## φανούλα

Ο mastropanagos βρίσκεται εκτός εμβέλειας.... είναι σε μπάρκο στο εξωτερικό. Τα αποτελέσματα τα έχω αναρτήσει λίγες σελίδες πίσω...

----------


## Alex_7_

> Ναι alex..στον πινακα τον επιλαχοντων λεει το ονομα σου και διπλα μια κατηγορια πχ 31/01.εσενα τι λεει?


 31/02 leei...ti einai auto???

----------


## marios.sp

> 31/02 leei...ti einai auto???


Η κατηγορια που εισαι.Εψαξα στους επιτυχοντες και ολοι ειχαν βαθμο μεγαλυτερο του 12 που ηταν σε αυτην την κατηγορια.Αρα δεν παιζει βισμα.

----------


## papajo

Φίλε alex απλά τα πράγματα … 1η κατηγορία = Πανελλήνιες,  2η ΤΕΕ/ΕΠΑΛ , 3 Γενικό λύκειο.

Μετά έχουμε και παραλλαγές πχ αν είσαι από οικογένεια ναυτικών ή έχεις προϋπηρεσία ως ναύτης κτλ κτλ

----------


## marios.sp

> δες πιο πισω τα αναρτησε ο marios.sp


Εγω εχω αναρτησει του επιλαχοντες.Η Φανουλα εχει αναρτησει τους επιτυχοντες εδω

----------


## Alex_7_

> Η κατηγορια που εισαι.Εψαξα στους επιτυχοντες και ολοι ειχαν βαθμο μεγαλυτερο του 12 που ηταν σε αυτην την κατηγορια.Αρα δεν παιζει βισμα.


 Megaaaaaalu mou blakeia pou den sumplirwsa k gia mixanikos.....8a me eixan parei giati o prwtos stous epilaxontes mixanikous eixe 11500 k eixa 11700!!!

----------


## skotsezos

re paidia sorry alla to onoma einai grammeno sous epilaxontes 10 seira......ti einai auto?de perasa?

----------


## Pavliaris

> re paidia sorry alla to onoma einai grammeno sous epilaxontes 10 seira......ti einai auto?de perasa?


 Οχι φιλε μου δεν περασες... μονο οταν φυγουν καποιοι θα μπεις εσυ...

----------


## mikel90

> Επιτέλους βγήκαν! Πέρασα κι εγω... Μηχανιώνα πλοιάρχων !!


 ρε παιδιά μπορεί καποιος να μου πει, απο που βρήκατε τα αποτελέσματα;  :Confused:

----------


## δον κιχωτης

δηλαδη εγω που  ειμαι στου επιλαχοντες πλοιαρχους 200+ θα περιμενω να απαρνηθουν τη σχολη 200+.. ατομα?

----------


## DiMa_GR

paidia na rwthsw kt ... eg pou eim stouc epilaxontec ... ti ginetai twra ???
perimenw .. kai apo pou 8a 3erw oti telika perasa ... ??

soz pou grafw greeklish alla 8elw mia grhgorh apanthsei ..  :Sad:  plz !

----------


## skotsezos

stenaxwrhthika para polu twra.......dld den exw elpida?pws tha fugoun kai tha mpw egw?sugnwmh pou rwtaw  sunexeia alla prepei na mathw.....

----------


## Pavliaris

> ρε παιδιά μπορεί καποιος να μου πει, απο που βρήκατε τα αποτελέσματα;


 στο www.yen.gr εχει μια επιλογη που λεει δημοσιευτηκε σημερα, εαν πατησεις εκει θα δεις...

----------


## Alex_7_

> δηλαδη εγω που ειμαι στου επιλαχοντες πλοιαρχους 200+ θα περιμενω να απαρνηθουν τη σχολη 200+.. ατομα?


 Nai prepei na fugoun ooooloi autoi gia na mpoume....egw eimai 383...oute sto deutero etos den 8a exoun fugei tosoi poloi!!!!

----------


## panosL

> paidia na rwthsw kt ... eg pou eim stouc epilaxontec ... ti ginetai twra ???
> perimenw .. kai apo pou 8a 3erw oti telika perasa ... ??
> 
> soz pou grafw greeklish alla 8elw mia grhgorh apanthsei ..  plz !


Τι νούμερο έχεις?μέχρι χριστούγεννα παίρνουν......

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Τι νούμερο έχεις?μέχρι χριστούγεννα παίρνουν......


Σειρα επιτυχιας 304 .. ΜΑΚ !

----------


## mikel90

> στο www.yen.gr εχει μια επιλογη που λεει δημοσιευτηκε σημερα, εαν πατησεις εκει θα δεις...


 ευχαριστώ ρε φιλε...

----------


## thanassis sideris

mages thessaloniki sou erxomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τα λεμε κεφαλονια παιδες!!!!!!

311 ΑΣΠ/1010 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΑΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ 31/01 291 ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ 14.300 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## papajo

Βγήκε και Group στο facebook για τους πρωτοετείς τhς ΑΕΝ 2009 στον Ασπρόπυργο!! Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!!!  :P   Πείτε το και στους φίλους σας!!! 

To link:  http://www.facebook.com/groups/edit....d=139831787405

----------


## N3v3r21

> Βγήκε και Group στο facebook για τους πρωτοετείς τhς ΑΕΝ 2009 στον Ασπρόπυργο!! Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!!!  :P   Πείτε το και στους φίλους σας!!! 
> 
> To link:  http://www.facebook.com/groups/edit....d=139831787405


καλλο! αντε καντε join να γινουμε πολοι  :Smile:

----------


## c_nick

ρε συς παιδες πως θα ξερει καποιος αμα ανηκει στους επιλαχοντες?ανεβασαν καινουριο pdf?

----------


## Alex_7_

Paidia,ti ginete me ta xartia pou eixame kata8esei???8a ta paroume pisw apo tin sxoli pou ta pigame,emeis p dn perasame???

----------


## Alex_7_

> ρε συς παιδες πως θα ξερει καποιος αμα ανηκει στους επιλαχοντες?ανεβασαν καινουριο pdf?


 Ekei pou exei to link sto yen.gr na deis poios exei perasei apo katw exei k gia tous epilaxontes!!!

----------


## DiMa_GR

ρε παιδια ενα Help .. εμεις που ειμαστε επιλαχοντες πως θα ξερουμε οτι περασαμε .. ? κ σε αυτην την φαση τι κανουμε ?? περιμενουμε ? η παμε κ περνουμε τα χαρτια μας ??

----------


## paragadi

sre paidia kapoios pou einai stous epilaxontes me seira 55 ti lete, exei elpides na perasei ? thanks :Sad:

----------


## Pavliaris

> ρε παιδια ενα Help .. εμεις που ειμαστε επιλαχοντες πως θα ξερουμε οτι περασαμε .. ? κ σε αυτην την φαση τι κανουμε ?? περιμενουμε ? η παμε κ περνουμε τα χαρτια μας ??


 Παρε αυριο το πρωι στην γραματεια της σχολης και ρωτα τους για να εισαι συγουρος!

----------


## ozi

kala taxidia se osous perasan!!! 
8a ithela na rwtisw an gnwrizei kapoios , ti exei ginei me tous epilaxontes ta proigoumena xronia ? etsi wste na vgaloume kai emeis ta sumperasmata mas!!!

euxaristw

----------


## papajo

> ρε συς παιδες πως θα ξερει καποιος αμα ανηκει στους επιλαχοντες?ανεβασαν καινουριο pdf?



http://www.storage.to/get/01cCA10k/E...es-Epilaxontes


Εδώ είναι και οι 2 λίστες επιλαχόντων και επιτυχόντων..

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι εγω περασα κεφαλονια και για να γραφτω χρειαζεται το απολυτηριο το οποιο εχω καταθεσει στον ασπροπυργο πρεπει να παω να το παρω απο ασπροπυργο η το στελνουν αυτοματα κεφαλονια;;;;;

----------


## papajo

> ρε συς παιδες πως θα ξερει καποιος αμα ανηκει στους επιλαχοντες?ανεβασαν καινουριο pdf?


Το στέλνουν αυτόματα αλλά ένα τηλέφωνο στην γραμματεία δεν βλάπτει..

----------


## vanessa619

> mipws vanesa m les thn seira epilaxontwn? k oxi epitixontwn


οχι λεω εκει που γραφει σειρα επιτυχ. και εναν αριθμο. αυτο τι ειναι?

και τα 31/01?

----------


## D3m0n1ac

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι εγω περασα κεφαλονια και για να γραφτω χρειαζεται το απολυτηριο το οποιο εχω καταθεσει στον ασπροπυργο πρεπει να παω να το παρω απο ασπροπυργο η το στελνουν αυτοματα κεφαλονια;;;;;


Stin anakoinwsi grafei oti xreiazete k apolutirio, ean dn exei katate8ei.. opote esu dn xreiazesai efoson to exeis kata8esi....

----------


## papajo

το 31/01 είναι η κατηγορια που έκανες τα χαρτιά σου πχ αν είσαι από πανελλήνιες είσαι 01/01 αν είσαι με απολυτήριο λυκείου είσαι 31/01


Η σειρά έχει να κάνει με την σειρά που σε "διαλέξανε" στην σχολη πχ αυτός που έχει σειρά 01 θεωρείτε αριστούχος επειδή αυτόν διαλέξανε πρώτο πρώτο λόγο προσόντων

----------


## f/b kefalonia

οκ ευχαριστω παιδια!!!Αντε καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!!!!

----------


## newsman

> οκ ευχαριστω παιδια!!!Αντε καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!!!!


σε βλεπω ξεναγώ τον οκτώμβρη στην κεφαλονια...

----------


## Larys

Πέρασα και εγώ Μηχανιώνα Μηχανικών!  :Razz: 

Καλή τύχη και επιτυχία σε όσους πέρασαν!  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ: Απότι άκουσα στην 1η χρόνια δεν παίζει πολύ ρόλο το τι ειδικότητα πέρασες, στον 1ο χρόνο κάνουν σχεδόν όλοι τα ίδια μαθήματα, τον 2ο χρόνο διαλέγεις την ειδικότητα... (δεν είναι σίγουρο)

----------


## f/b kefalonia

> σε βλεπω ξεναγώ τον οκτώμβρη στην κεφαλονια...


φιλε μου οτι θες!παω κεφαλονια απο 3 χρονων εχω και σπιτακι εκει μια χαρα...!βεβαια λογικα θα μεινω στην σχολη γτ το σπιτι ειναι λιγο μακρια απο την σχολη!

----------


## D3m0n1ac

to 1o ekpaideutiko taksidi san dokimos pote to kaneis? to 2o 6mhno?

----------


## newsman

> to 1o ekpaideutiko taksidi san dokimos pote to kaneis? to 2o 6mhno?


ναι...με μοναδική προυπόθεση οτι έχεις περάσει τα μαθήματα του πρώτου τετραμήνου...

ΥΓ: Να πάρουμε και μαγιό οι εσωτερικοί μαζί για την εξέταση στην κολύμβηση?

----------


## Hxomystis

> ναι...με μοναδική προυπόθεση οτι έχεις περάσει τα μαθήματα του πρώτου τετραμήνου...
> 
> ΥΓ: Να πάρουμε και μαγιό οι εσωτερικοί μαζί για την εξέταση στην κολύμβηση?


 ναι χρειάζεται το μαγιό και όσοι είμαστε σε νησιά όχι μόνο για την εξέταση σε κολύμβηση αλλά και διακοπούλες... γιατί η σχολή συνδιάζει μάθημα και διακοπές...  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## vanessa619

> mipws vanesa m les thn seira epilaxontwn? k oxi epitixontwn





> το 31/01 είναι η κατηγορια που έκανες τα χαρτιά σου πχ αν είσαι από πανελλήνιες είσαι 01/01 αν είσαι με απολυτήριο λυκείου είσαι 31/01
> 
> 
> Η σειρά έχει να κάνει με την σειρά που σε "διαλέξανε" στην σχολη πχ αυτός που έχει σειρά 01 θεωρείτε αριστούχος επειδή αυτόν διαλέξανε πρώτο πρώτο λόγο προσόντων


 :Very Happy: 
 α οκ ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## BillyS

twra osoi perasame ti kanoume gia na graftoume? ti xartia pernoume mazi mas??

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φιλε αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι η ταυτοτητα σου και μια φωτοτυπια της,4 φωτογραφιες και το απολυτηριο λυκειου το γνησιο εφοσον βεβαια δεν το εχεις καταθεσει!Αν το εχεις καταθεσει μονο τα υπολοιπα!

----------


## marios.sp

> twra osoi perasame ti kanoume gia na graftoume? ti xartia pernoume mazi mas??


Tην ταυτοτητα και μια φωτοτυπια αυτης,4 φωτογραφιες και το απολυτηριο το πρωτοτυπο αν δεν το εχεις δωσει.

----------


## BillyS

> Tην ταυτοτητα και μια φωτοτυπια αυτης,4 φωτογραφιες και το απολυτηριο το πρωτοτυπο αν δεν το εχεις δωσει.


tous ixa dosi k tin fototipia tis taftotitas m k 4 fotografies k to apolitirio.. na paro tin taftotita mono k na paw na tous pw irtha grafteme?

----------


## marios.sp

> tous ixa dosi k tin fototipia tis taftotitas m k 4 fotografies k to apolitirio.. na paro tin taftotita mono k na paw na tous pw irtha grafteme?


Και νομιζεις οτι θα σε γραψουν?? :Razz:  :Razz: χαχαχα!σιγουρα.

----------


## samel

παιδια το ονομα μου ειναι και στις δυο λιστες......γιατι???????????εισαγ-επιλ.......... αντε να βγαλω ακρη τωρα  :Confused:

----------


## φανούλα

Οι λίστες είναι δύο. Επιτυχόντων και επιλαχόντων. Εσύ αναφέρεις μόνο τη μία κοπελιά!!!

----------


## samel

ναι εχεισ δικιο λαθος το εγραψα.. ειμαι και στισ δυο λιστες υπαρχει περιπτωση να εγινε αυτο γιατι δηλωσα κ πλοιαρχων κ μηχανικων??????

----------


## φανούλα

Μπα δεν νομίζω. Μήπως δήλωσες και με πανελλήνιες και με απολυτήριο???

----------


## samel

οχι μονο με το απολυτηριο...μπερδευτηκα δεν ξερω τωρα αν πρεπει να χαρω η να στεναχωρεθω..

----------


## marios.sp

> οχι μονο με το απολυτηριο...μπερδευτηκα δεν ξερω τωρα αν πρεπει να χαρω η να στεναχωρεθω..


Μπας και ειναι διαφορετικα ονοματα??για κοιτα το πατρονυμο.

----------


## Γιωργακης

περασα αεν υπειρου με 17.500 μορια . ειναι κανεις εδω μεσα που περασε στην σχολη αυτη ή καποιος που ξερει τιποτα πληροφοριες για τη σχολη !! ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## marios.sp

ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ - Στην Πρεβεζα. Καλη σχολη , οχι πολυ δυσκολη, με μειον την εσωτερικη φοιτηση και την αποσταση.

Απο εδω

----------


## Jack_Sparrow

Καλησπερα περασα αεν Πρεβεζα . αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει - οταν παω για εγγραφη στην σχολη θα μπορεσω να μεινω και μεσα μια νυχτα .... γιατι ειμαι απο την Αλεξπολη και δεν θα μπορεσω να γυρισω την ιδια..... - - ηταν η δευτερη μου επιλογη με πρωτη μηχανιωνα και αργοτερα θα προσπαθησω να παρω μεταγραφη ..... 
ευχαριστω .

----------


## dokimos19

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΠΙΣΟ??

----------


## Hxomystis

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΠΙΣΟ??


πρέπει να πάς να το πάρεις η εκεί που το κατέθεσες ή στην σχολή που πέρασες αν το έχουν στείλει ήδη :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλησπερα περασα αεν Πρεβεζα . αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει - οταν παω για εγγραφη στην σχολη θα μπορεσω να μεινω και μεσα μια νυχτα .... γιατι ειμαι απο την Αλεξπολη και δεν θα μπορεσω να γυρισω την ιδια..... - - ηταν η δευτερη μου επιλογη με πρωτη μηχανιωνα και αργοτερα θα προσπαθησω να παρω μεταγραφη ..... 
> ευχαριστω .


Παρε αυριο ενα τηλεφωνακι την σχολη να ρωτησεις..τηλ. 26820-22095-7

----------


## panosL

Γεια σας και συγχαρητήρια σε όσους πέρασαν αλλα και κουραγιο σε όσους δεν πέραν..
Έχω μια απορία..Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει το 31/01 που γράφει δίπλα στο ονοματεπώνυμο μου?

Με εκτίμηση,
Πάνος

----------


## mpikos_christos

Παιδακια συγχαρητηρια σε ολουσ κ ολες..
εγω δυστυχωσ δεν τα καταφερα!
μονο στον πινακα των επιλαχοντων ειμαι με σειρα 16 για μηχανικος... :Sad: 
ελπιζω να απολαυσετε τη φοιτηση στην οποιαδηποτε Α.Ε.Ν. σας εχουν καταταξει και κυριως...
να το γουσταρετε απιστευτα!!

----------


## vasoula

> Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους!!!!περασα Οινουσσες με 19.100


παιδια συνχαριτηρια σε ολους και καλες θαλασσες να εχουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!περασα ηπειρου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Harry14

Τα μορια που αναφερετε ειναι απο τις πανελληνιες η απο αλλες εξετασεις;

----------


## φανούλα

¶λλοι από πανελλήνιες και άλλοι με απολυτήριο...

----------


## marios.sp

> Γεια σας και συγχαρητήρια σε όσους πέρασαν αλλα και κουραγιο σε όσους δεν πέραν..
> Έχω μια απορία..Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει το 31/01 που γράφει δίπλα στο ονοματεπώνυμο μου?
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> Πάνος


Ειναι η κατηγορια που ανηκει ο καθενας.Το 31/01 νομιζω οτι ειναι οσοι πηγαν με απολυτηριο.

----------


## CrYpT@KoS

Sygxaritiria kai apo mena se osous perasan...ante me to kalo na mpoume kai na exoume kali epituxia entos sxolis...Egw proswpika perasa Kumh...Einai kapoio paidi apo ekei na m pei ligo pws einai ta pragmata mesa sti sxolh??? :Very Happy:

----------


## nikoscity

Γεια σε ολους!!!Ειμαι καινουριος στο forum και μπορω να πω πως δινετε πολυ χρησιμες πληροφοριες.Πριν γινω μελος εμπαινα κι εβλεπα τις αναρτησεις που κανατε και με ειχαν βοηθησει πολυ.Για να συστηθω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου θα σας πω πως εκανα τα χαρτια μου με απολυτηριο και περασα στην κεφαλονια.Θα ηθελα ομως να σας κανω μερικες ερωτησεις.Ποτε ξεκινανε τα μαθηματα στις αεν?Εχει κανεις υποψη του για την κατασταση που επικρατει στην αεν της κεφαλονιας?

----------


## marios.sp

> Sygxaritiria kai apo mena se osous perasan...ante me to kalo na mpoume kai na exoume kali epituxia entos sxolis...Egw proswpika perasa Kumh...Einai kapoio paidi apo ekei na m pei ligo pws einai ta pragmata mesa sti sxolh???


Kαλη σχολη στην Ευβοια με πολυ καλη φημη.Οποιος γνωριζει κατι παραπανο ας ποσταρει.

----------


## Hxomystis

file niko eimai deyteroetis ekei... fetos tin ftaixnoun tin sxoli vazoun kainourgia krebatia giati ta palia eixan ola mia kampyli  :Razz:  :Razz:  apo apopsi ka8igitwn poly kali kai genikws einai ola entaksei ta pragmata ekei... vevea gia ton dioikiti den kserw gt alaksame fetos opws kai 1 -2 kapetanious pou alaksame fetos... twra gia ma8imata kai gw ayrio 8a parw na ma8w pantws apo ti mas eipan meta tis ekloges kata tis 7 alla 8a parw na to epibainewsw kai gw ayrio

----------


## marios.sp

> Γεια σε ολους!!!Ειμαι καινουριος στο forum και μπορω να πω πως δινετε πολυ χρησιμες πληροφοριες.Πριν γινω μελος εμπαινα κι εβλεπα τις αναρτησεις που κανατε και με ειχαν βοηθησει πολυ.Για να συστηθω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου θα σας πω πως εκανα τα χαρτια μου με απολυτηριο και περασα στην κεφαλονια.Θα ηθελα ομως να σας κανω μερικες ερωτησεις.Ποτε ξεκινανε τα μαθηματα στις αεν?Εχει κανεις υποψη του για την κατασταση που επικρατει στην αεν της κεφαλονιας?


Φιλε τα μαθηματα λογικα θα ξεκινησουν αφου τελειωσουν οι εγγραφες.Δεν ξερουμε ακομα.

Οσο για την σχολη της Κεφαλλονιας ειναι φτωχη σχολη εσωτερικης φοιτησης χωρις ιδιατερες εργαστηριακες υποδομες (μαλλον ανυπαρκτες).
Δυσκολη ζωη στο Αργοστολι τον χειμωνα.
Δεν ειναι δικη μου προσωπικη αποψη μπορεις να διαβασεις αν θες απο εδω

Καλυτερα να σε βοηθησει ο Ηχomystis που ειναι απο αυτη τη σχολη :Wink:

----------


## CrYpT@KoS

> Kαλη σχολη στην Ευβοια με πολυ καλη φημη.Οποιος γνωριζει κατι παραπανο ας ποσταρει.


 
thx marie apla psaxnw kati pio sugkekrimeno apo kapoion mesa kai opws eipes kai esu an mporei kapoios as postarei kati i message me  :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

> thx marie apla psaxnw kati pio sugkekrimeno apo kapoion mesa kai opws eipes kai esu an mporei kapoios as postarei kati i message me


Aν εχεις χρονο ριξε μια ματια εδω.Αναφερετε στις συνθηκες που επικρατουν στις σχολες..

----------


## nikoscity

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις!Εγω μενω Αθηνα και σκεφτομαι αυτη την αλλη βδομαδα να παω να γραφτω.Ξερει κανεις πιο ειναι το κοντινοτερο μερος για να περασω απεναντι για κεφαλονια?

----------


## Hxomystis

την ίδια ώρα περίπου θα κάνεις συνολικά και από τα δύο λιμάνια είτε πας από κυλλήνη είτε απο πάτρα άμα πας με κτελ... με αμάξι εξαρτάται πόσο το πατάς...  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## nikoscity

Ποση ωρα κανεις να περασεις απεναντι?

----------


## Hxomystis

από πάτρα είναι 3 ώρες και μετά 20 -30 λεπτά να πάς αργοστόλι
και από κυλλήνη 1,5 ώρα το πλοίο και 30λεπτά με 1ώρα να πάς αργοστόλι με κτελ σε 2 ώρες είσαι πάτρα και σε 3 - 4 ανάλογα είσαι κυλλήνη

δρομολόγια έχει 6.45, 8.45, 12.00 αν δεν κάνω λάθος και 16.45 βέβαια αυτά πάρε στο κτελ στην αθήνα και επιβαιβαιωσέ τα.

----------


## nikoscity

Σ' ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες....θα μου χρειαστουν σιγουρα!

----------


## Hxomystis

δεν κάνει τίποτα θα τα πούμε αν είναι στην σχολή από οκτώμβρη

----------


## LIZZIE

μια ερωτηση : ενας φιλος μου ειναι στους επιλαχοντες αλλα δεν γραφει σε ποια σχολη παει :Confused:   Πως θα ξερει που εχει περασει?

----------


## Pavliaris

> μια ερωτηση : ενας φιλος μου ειναι στους επιλαχοντες αλλα δεν γραφει σε ποια σχολη παει Πως θα ξερει που εχει περασει?


 Οταν ερθει η σειρα του θα τον καλεσουνε και θα του πουνε πυ εχει κενη θεση να παει...

----------


## CK5521

Kαλημέρα, ξέρει κανεις τι γίνεται με τις μεταγραφές ? Έχω μπεί στη Kεφαλλονιά και θέλω Aσπρόπυργο

----------


## Hxomystis

όατν πάς στην σχολή για εγγραφή θα τους το πεις

----------


## CK5521

OK. Eυχαριστώ. Tο θέμα είναι πόσες πιθανότητες υπάρχουν για να γίνει η μεταγραφή και με τι κριτήρια γίνονται αυτές οι μεταγραφές.

----------


## Hxomystis

το μέσον που έχεις για σπρόπυργο είναι το κύριο, και μετά για οικονομικούς λόγους, αν είσαι προστάτης και έτσι.. αυτά τα ξέρουν καλύτερα στην σχολή γι αυτό πάρε και ρώτα εκεί.

----------


## vasoula

παιδια μηπως ξερει κανεις αν θα μας ειδοποιησουν και απο το υπουργειο να μας πουν ο,τι εχουμε περασει?????????????ξερετε??????

----------


## GeorgeGr

> Οταν ερθει η σειρα του θα τον καλεσουνε και θα του πουνε πυ εχει κενη θεση να παει...




Pws borei na perimenei kapoios toso kairo, as poume an to noumero einai 200+ , prepei na parei kai anavolh.

Eimai stous epilaxwntes me ari8mo epituxias 203, alla prepei na parw kai thn anavolh mou gia to strato. 

Rwtaw edw giati thlefwna sto upourgeio kai sthn AEN aspropurgou den shkwnoun.

----------


## papajo

> παιδια μηπως ξερει κανεις αν θα μας ειδοποιησουν και απο το υπουργειο να μας πουν ο,τι εχουμε περασει?????????????ξερετε??????


 
Βασουλα δεν συντρέχει λόγος να επικοινωνήσει το υπουργείο μαζί σου, έχει αναρτήσει τις λίστες και όπως λέει και στην προκήρυξη πρέπει να ενημερωθείς για το αν πέρασες είτε από τοπικές εφημερίδες είτε από τους πίνακες κάθε σχολής είτε μέσω internet, τώρα αν είσαι επιλαχούσα υποθέτω ότι η ίδια η σχολή θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου αν έρθει η σειρά σου αφού όμως εσύ πας και εγγραφείς προκαταβολικά εντός 10 ημερών από την ημέρα που αναρτήθηκαν τα αποτελέσματα  (χθες).

Αν είσαι επιλαχούσα καλύτερα να επικοινωνήσεις με μια σχολή πρώτα για λεπτομέρειες είναι ανοιχτά από τις 8:00 έως τις 14:00 επισήμως.

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά ένας τροπος για όσους έμειναν έξω για λίγο είναι 6 μήνες ταξίδι να μαζεψει υπηρεσία και να πάρει 3000 μόρια  :Very Happy: 
ισχύει ετσι ??

----------


## φανούλα

Σωστός ο Νικόλας!!! Και έτσι θα έχεις μάθει τα απαραίτητα για τη σχολή και μετά θα σου φαίνονται παιχνιδάκι στα μαθήματα και βγάλεις και λεφτά για την φοιτητική σου ζωή :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## vasoula

> Βασουλα δεν συντρέχει λόγος να επικοινωνήσει το υπουργείο μαζί σου, έχει αναρτήσει τις λίστες και όπως λέει και στην προκήρυξη πρέπει να ενημερωθείς για το αν πέρασες είτε από τοπικές εφημερίδες είτε από τους πίνακες κάθε σχολής είτε μέσω internet, τώρα αν είσαι επιλαχούσα υποθέτω ότι η ίδια η σχολή θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου αν έρθει η σειρά σου αφού όμως εσύ πας και εγγραφείς προκαταβολικά εντός 10 ημερών από την ημέρα που αναρτήθηκαν τα αποτελέσματα  (χθες).
> 
> Αν είσαι επιλαχούσα καλύτερα να επικοινωνήσεις με μια σχολή πρώτα για λεπτομέρειες είναι ανοιχτά από τις 8:00 έως τις 14:00 επισήμως.


thanx gia tn plhroforia!!!!!!!oxi den eimai epilaxousa peras kanonika alla rwthsa gt etsi m eixan pei sth mixaniwna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanx pantws!!!!!!!

----------


## stelios_dratsa

geia sas re pedia kalh tuxh se osous beikan!thelw na rwtiso eimai epilaxontas mhxanikos me seira eputixias 78!twra ti prepei na kanw?na paw na graftw kapou h na perimenw na me eidopihsoun?exw anxo8h asxima k eimai xalia :Sad:

----------


## stelios_dratsa

geia sas re pedia kalh tuxh se osous beikan!thelw na rwtiso eimai epilaxontas mhxanikos me seira eputixias 78!twra ti prepei na kanw?na paw na graftw kapou h na perimenw na me eidopihsoun?exw anxo8h asxima k eimai xalia

----------


## Pavliaris

> Kαλημέρα, ξέρει κανεις τι γίνεται με τις μεταγραφές ? Έχω μπεί στη Kεφαλλονιά και θέλω Aσπρόπυργο


Πρεπει να εισαι πολυτεκνος,αμα εχεις καποιον απο τους γονεις με σοβαρες ασθενειες... Κανεις την αιτηση και αν βρεθει θεση σε στελνουνε...

----------


## samel

ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ.. ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ.. ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ YOUTUBE ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ!!!!ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ?

----------


## φανούλα

Από δω μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχουμε καμία. Αλλά αποκλείεται να είσαι η μόνη, μην αγχώνεσαι κοπελιά :Razz: !!! Παρεπιπτόντως εγώ που είδα κάτι βιντεάκια από τον Ασπρόπυργο.... της τρελής γίνεται εκεί μέσα.....!!!!

----------


## perlasmeister

> Από δω μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχουμε καμία. Αλλά αποκλείεται να είσαι η μόνη, μην αγχώνεσαι κοπελιά!!! Παρεπιπτόντως εγώ που είδα κάτι βιντεάκια από τον Ασπρόπυργο.... της τρελής γίνεται εκεί μέσα.....!!!!


γενικα σε ολες τις αεν γινεται πανζουρλισμος  :Smile:

----------


## samel

ΟΝΤΩΣ ΧΑΜΟΣ... ΕΠΑΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΟΥ:-?     ΕΙΔΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ... ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## perlasmeister

> ΟΝΤΩΣ ΧΑΜΟΣ... ΕΠΑΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΟΥ:-?     ΕΙΔΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ... ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!


πολυ φοβαμαι οτι τις 5 γυναικες δεν θα τις περασετε γενικα δεν πανε μηχανικοι

----------


## samel

ΩΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ :Confused:   ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ 5 ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ... ΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ:-?

----------


## panosL

> παιδιά ένας τροπος για όσους έμειναν έξω για λίγο είναι 6 μήνες ταξίδι να μαζεψει υπηρεσία και να πάρει 3000 μόρια 
> ισχύει ετσι ??


Ναι φίλε μου είναι μια καλή λύση,αρκεί να έχεις υπομονή για ένα τέτοιο μπάρκπ και να βρεις να μπαρκάρεις φυσικά....
Είναι γύρω στα 1500 μόρια στην καλύτερη περίπτωση,δεν πιστεύω πως είναι παραπάνω...

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## Roger Rabbit

*Παιδιά συγχαρητήρια και καλή σταδιοδρομία να έχετε!
*
Marios, Φανούλα, angelmethoni και οι υπόλοιποι που πέρασαν στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου να ξέρετε ότι είναι η δυσκολότερη σχολή και αυτή που μετράει πιο πολύ στις εταιρείες.
Πιστεύω πως είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή και το δίπλωμά σας θα το αξίζετε 100%.
Οι καθηγητές - καπεταναίοι είναι σχεδόν όλοι τυπική στη δουλειά τους και δεν ''χαρίζουν'' όπως γίνεται στις περισσότερες ΑΕΝ.
Θα τα δείτε όμως και μόνοι σας.
Η μόνη συμβουλή που θα σας δώσω και αν φυσικά τη δέχεστε, είναι να δείξετε σοβαρότητα και υπευθυνότητα και όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρείτε εύκολα.

Και πάλι καλή σταδιοδρομία και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους μας.!

----------


## marios.sp

> *Παιδιά συγχαρητήρια και καλή σταδιοδρομία να έχετε!
> *
> Marios, Φανούλα, angelmethoni και οι υπόλοιποι που πέρασαν στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου να ξέρετε ότι είναι η δυσκολότερη σχολή και αυτή που μετράει πιο πολύ στις εταιρείες.
> Πιστεύω πως είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή και το δίπλωμά σας θα το αξίζετε 100%.
> Οι καθηγητές - καπεταναίοι είναι σχεδόν όλοι τυπική στη δουλειά τους και δεν ''χαρίζουν'' όπως γίνεται στις περισσότερες ΑΕΝ.
> Θα τα δείτε όμως και μόνοι σας.
> Η μόνη συμβουλή που θα σας δώσω και αν φυσικά τη δέχεστε, είναι να δείξετε σοβαρότητα και υπευθυνότητα και όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρείτε εύκολα.
> 
> Και πάλι καλή σταδιοδρομία και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους μας.!



Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Roger!!Οι συμβουλες σου θα μας φανουν πολυ χρησιμες και πιστευω οτι θα τις ακολουθησουμε!! :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> *Παιδιά συγχαρητήρια και καλή σταδιοδρομία να έχετε!*
> 
> Marios, Φανούλα, angelmethoni και οι υπόλοιποι που πέρασαν στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου να ξέρετε ότι είναι η δυσκολότερη σχολή και αυτή που μετράει πιο πολύ στις εταιρείες.
> Πιστεύω πως είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή και το δίπλωμά σας θα το αξίζετε 100%.
> Οι καθηγητές - καπεταναίοι είναι σχεδόν όλοι τυπική στη δουλειά τους και δεν ''χαρίζουν'' όπως γίνεται στις περισσότερες ΑΕΝ.
> Θα τα δείτε όμως και μόνοι σας.
> Η μόνη συμβουλή που θα σας δώσω και αν φυσικά τη δέχεστε, είναι να δείξετε σοβαρότητα και υπευθυνότητα και όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρείτε εύκολα.
> 
> Και πάλι καλή σταδιοδρομία και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους μας.!


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ Roger, να 'σαι καλά!!! Οι συμβουλές είναι πάντα δεκτές και ειδικά από τους γνώστες!!! Καλή σταδιοδρομία να έχουμε και θα τα πούμε από κοντά μέσα!!!

----------


## alkiviadis

Σήμερα που πήγα να γραφτώ μου είπαν οτι τα μαθήματα ξεκινάνε 1 οκτωβρίου εκτός να αλλάξει κάτι λόγω εκλογών που θα μας το πει η γραμματεία της σχολής..Επίσης μου είπε πως αν δεν πάω την 1η Οκτωβρίου απορρίπτομαι(Δεν ξέρω αν το έλεγε σοβαρά ή για πλάκα)Αυτά ειπώθηκαν στην γραμματεία της Σχολής Μηχανικών Ασπροπύργου...

----------


## φανούλα

Αφού οι εγγραφές είναι μέχρι 6 Οκτωβρίου μάστορα :Wink: !!! Δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα....:-?

Roger μήπως ξέρεις κάτι εσύ, επί του θέματος???

----------


## alkiviadis

> Αφού οι εγγραφές είναι μέχρι 6 Οκτωβρίου μάστορα!!! Δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα....:-?


Εμένα πάντως αυτό μου είπαν...Αν μου είπαν ψέμματα τότε λέω κ εγώ...  :Smile:

----------


## alekoz

Kseri kanenas posa moria pernis apo thalasia proipiresia?

----------


## φανούλα

Προς Θεού, εσύ δε φταις!!! Για τη σχολή το λέω γιατί με πιάνουν λίγο απροετοίμαστη....νόμιζα πως ανοίγουμε μετά τις εκλογές.....

----------


## alkiviadis

> Προς Θεού, εσύ δε φταις!!! Για τη σχολή το λέω γιατί με πιάνουν λίγο απροετοίμαστη....νόμιζα πως ανοίγουμε μετά τις εκλογές.....


Και εγώ αυτό νόμιζα αλλά ο λιμενικός και η γυναίκα που ήταν στην γραμματεία αυτό μου είπαν...Μιλάω πάντα για την γραμματεία μηχανικών Ασπροπύργου..

----------


## alkiviadis

> Kseri kanenas posa moria pernis apo thalasia proipiresia?


Δες σελίδα 183 είναι ένα comment του Νικόλα και ένα της Φανούλας...

----------


## panosL

> Kseri kanenas posa moria pernis apo thalasia proipiresia?


Παίρνεις 0.009 Χ μέρες υπηρεσίας.Αρκεί βεβαίως να μπορείς να το αποδείξεις,δηλαδή να είναι γραμμένες οι μέρες που έχεις δουλέψει.

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Η σχολή θα ανοίξει 1 Οκτωβρίου, απ'όσο ξέρω μέχρι και σήμερα.
Αν τώρα γραφτείς μπορείς να μη πηγαίνεις μέχρι να μείνεις από απουσίες,
για τους πλοιάρχους αν θυμάμαι καλά, τη πρώτη μέρα θα ανέβουν όλοι στο αμφιθέατρο για να σας μιλήσει η διεύθυνση γρουσουζιά να μη πας τη 1η μέρα  :Cool:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Η σχολή θα ανοίξει 1 Οκτωβρίου, απ'όσο ξέρω μέχρι και σήμερα.
> Αν τώρα γραφτείς μπορείς να μη πηγαίνεις μέχρι να μείνεις από απουσίες,
> για τους πλοιάρχους αν θυμάμαι καλά, τη πρώτη μέρα θα ανέβουν όλοι στο αμφιθέατρο για να σας μιλήσει η διεύθυνση γρουσουζιά να μη πας τη 1η μέρα


Εμένα μου είπε οτι αν δεν πάω την 1η Οκτωβρίου απορρίπτομαι και αν δεν πάω ούτε του χρόνου να ξανακάνω εγγραφή διαγράφομαι..Με δούλευε ε?Με είδε ψάρι φαίνεται!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα να σε διαγράψουν εφόσον έχεις γραφτεί κανονικά, τώρα τι κάνουν στους μηχανικούς δεν ξέρω για να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο..

----------


## Pavliaris

Παιδια παντως στην ΑΕΝ Κεφαλονιας μου ειπανε οτι 6 τελιωνουν οι εγγραφες και τα μαθηματα αρχιζουνε 7...

----------


## LIZZIE

ΕΓΩ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΩ ΕΩΣ ΤΙΣ 6 ΟΚΤΩΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΟ ,ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΣΧΟΛΗ ΘΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 7 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ,ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 7 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ  ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## haytek

> ΕΓΩ ΠΗΡΑ ΤΗΛ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΩ ΕΩΣ ΤΙΣ 6 ΟΚΤΩΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΟ ,ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΣΧΟΛΗ ΘΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 7 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ,ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 7 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ  ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΜΕΣΑ


Μια από τα ίδια και σε μένα παιδιά στην ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας Πλοιάρχων..  :Cool: 
Επίσης μου δώσαν ένα χαρτί που αναφέρει τι δικαιολογητικά πρέπει να μαζέψω για να μου εκδόσουν βιβλιάριο υγείας Οίκου Ναύτου κάτι τέτοιο..  :Surprised:

----------


## LIZZIE

> Μια από τα ίδια και σε μένα παιδιά στην ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας Πλοιάρχων.. 
> Επίσης μου δώσαν ένα χαρτί που αναφέρει τι δικαιολογητικά πρέπει να μαζέψω για να μου εκδόσουν βιβλιάριο υγείας Οίκου Ναύτου κάτι τέτοιο..


ΩΧ!!ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΤΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΟΥΝ;ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΕΙΣ;:-|

----------


## haytek

> ΩΧ!!ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΤΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΟΥΝ;ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΕΙΣ;:-|


Θέλουν φωτογραφίες,φωτοτυπία απόδοσης ΑΦΜ επικυρωμένο,πρωτότυπο πιστοποιητικό γέννησης καθώς και οικογενειακής κατάστασης,βεβαίωση διαγραφής από το υπάρχον ταμείο που είσαι ασφαλισμένη και δν θυμάμαι τι άλλο..
δν σου δώσαν ένα χαρτί όταν τελείωσες την εγγραφή? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pavliaris

> Θέλουν φωτογραφίες,φωτοτυπία απόδοσης ΑΦΜ επικυρωμένο,πρωτότυπο πιστοποιητικό γέννησης καθώς και οικογενειακής κατάστασης,βεβαίωση διαγραφής από το υπάρχον ταμείο που είσαι ασφαλισμένη και δν θυμάμαι τι άλλο..
> δν σου δώσαν ένα χαρτί όταν τελείωσες την εγγραφή?


 Γιατι πρεπει να διαγραφω απο το ταμειο που ειμαι??????????????????????

----------


## LIZZIE

> Θέλουν φωτογραφίες,φωτοτυπία απόδοσης ΑΦΜ επικυρωμένο,πρωτότυπο πιστοποιητικό γέννησης καθώς και οικογενειακής κατάστασης,βεβαίωση διαγραφής από το υπάρχον ταμείο που είσαι ασφαλισμένη και δν θυμάμαι τι άλλο..
> δν σου δώσαν ένα χαρτί όταν τελείωσες την εγγραφή?


ΕΓΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΡΗΤΗ!! ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΩ.ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ.ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΗ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ.

----------


## alkiviadis

> ΩΧ!!ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΤΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΟΥΝ;ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΕΙΣ;:-|


Όχι τα θέλουν αργότερα,όταν είναι να κανεις τα χαρτια σου για το ταξίδι λογικά..
Αναλυτικά:
-Για να ασφαλιστείς στον οικο ναυτου χρειάζεσαι:
1 φωτογραφία
Πιστοποιητικό σπουδών(απο την γραμματεια της σχολής)
Φωτοτυπία Αστυνομικής Ταυτότητας
Υπευθυνη δήλωση <<Περι μη ασφαλίσεως σε άλλο Ασφαλιστικό Φορέα>>
Βεβαίωση διαγραφής απο τον Ασφαλιστικό Φορέα που ανήκουν
-Για έκδοση Ναυτικού φυλλαδίου χρειάζεσαι:
1)Αίτηση προς αρμόδια απγραφούσα Υπηρεσία (ΥΕΝ/ΔΝΕΠ-1`) για τους εγγεγραμμένους στούς δήμους Αττικής ή προς την αρμόδια απογραφούσα Λιμενική Αρχή της Ναυτικής Περιφέρειας τού Δήμου στον οποίο είναι γραμμένος
2)Υπεύθυνη δήλωση που να δηλώνει οτι
α)Δεν έχει εφοδιασθεί με άλλο ναυτικό φυλλάδιο
β)Γνωρίζει κολύμβηση
γ)Δεν έχει πάρει σύνταξη απο κάποιο δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό τομέα
δ)Πως δεν είναι ανυπότακτος ή λιποτάκτης
3)Πρόσφατο πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως Δήμου με επικολλημένη φωτογραφία
4) τρεις πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες
5) 20ευρώ για το έντυπο
6)πιστοποιητικό στρατολογικής κατάστασης Α για όσους έχουν υπηρετήσει
7)Φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας
8-Διπλότυπο είσπραξης ή παράβολο Ιατρικών Εξετάσεων ΥΑΝΕΘ(αυτό που πήραμε λογικά) 8)

----------


## φανούλα

> Γιατι πρεπει να διαγραφω απο το ταμειο που ειμαι??????????????????????


 Γιατί δε γίνεται να είσαι και στο π.χ. ΙΚΑ και στο ΝΑΤ ταυτόχρονα!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

Παιδια ειναι κανεις για κεφαλονια πρωτοετης η και δευτεροετης που θα μεινει εξω???

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια ελπιζω να μην εχω κανενα προβλημα αν παω να κανω την εγγραφη μου 1 Οκτωβριου ετσι?Οι σχολες θα ανοιξουν μετα τις 6 ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## BillyS

> Όχι τα θέλουν αργότερα,όταν είναι να κανεις τα χαρτια σου για το ταξίδι λογικά..
> Αναλυτικά:
> -Για να ασφαλιστείς στον οικο ναυτου χρειάζεσαι:
> 1 φωτογραφία
> Πιστοποιητικό σπουδών(απο την γραμματεια της σχολής)
> Φωτοτυπία Αστυνομικής Ταυτότητας
> Υπευθυνη δήλωση <<Περι μη ασφαλίσεως σε άλλο Ασφαλιστικό Φορέα>>
> Βεβαίωση διαγραφής απο τον Ασφαλιστικό Φορέα που ανήκουν
> -Για έκδοση Ναυτικού φυλλαδίου χρειάζεσαι:
> ...



prepei na asfalistis prin graftis? did pas na graftis k sta zitane meta i prp na exeis ola afta etima prin pas?

----------


## Hxomystis

μέχρι τις 6 του οκτώμβρη είναι οι εγγραφές  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Hxomystis

όχι μπίλλυ δεν πρέπει... τα κάνεις στην πορεία...  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## BillyS

> όχι μπίλλυ δεν πρέπει... τα κάνεις στην πορεία...


k na s pw... egw tora p thelw na grafto.. k exw dosi apo prin fotografies paravola k malakies gia na paro to protokolo... ti xriazome gia na grafto..?
theli kiales fotografies k lefta ksana?

----------


## Hxomystis

αυτό δεν το θυμάμαι πάρε τηλ αύριο στην σχολή που είσαι και ρώτα εμάς πέρσυ μας ζητήσαν και 12 φωτογραφίες ακόμα αυτό θυμάμαι μόνο...

----------


## marios.sp

> k na s pw... egw tora p thelw na grafto.. k exw dosi apo prin fotografies paravola k ******** gia na paro to protokolo... ti xriazome gia na grafto..?
> theli kiales fotografies k lefta ksana?


Θελει την ταυτοτητα,φωτοτυπια της ταυτοτητας,4 φωτογραφιες και το απολυτηριο αν δεν το εχεις δωσει.

----------


## marios.sp

> μέχρι τις 6 του οκτώμβρη είναι οι εγγραφές


Αρα η σχολη θα ξεκινησει αφου τελειωσουν οι εγγραφες ε?Αυτο ειναι το λογικο.. :Razz: δεν παιζει να ανοιξουν πιο νωρις για αυτο θελω να βεβαιωθω..

----------


## Hxomystis

7 του μήνα έχει μάθημα πουρνό πουρνό

----------


## marios.sp

> 7 του μήνα έχει μάθημα πουρνό πουρνό


Οκ το ελπιζω :Smile: απλα επειδη διαβασα το ποστ λιγο πιο πριν και αγχωθηκα!Θα παρω και αυριο να το επιβεβαιωσω.

----------


## ntek

Από μικρός μεγάλωσα με ένα όνειρο, να γίνω ναυτικός. Με είχε μυήσει στη θάλασσα ο πατέρας μου. Όμως, το μυαλό μου ήταν νέο και ανώριμο. Είχα ευκαιρίες και τις έχασα, από την επιπολαιότητα της ηλικίας μου, τότε. Έλεγα "Έχει ο Θεός και αύριο" και τελικά ο καιρός πέρασε τόσο γρήγορα, που δεν το κατάλαβα. Δυστυχώς τώρα, οι αναμνήσεις των ονείρων μου, είναι ελάχιστες. Βλέπεται, όταν ξυπνάς το πρωί και βάζεις το κοστουμάκι, παίρνεις την τσάντα και πας να κάτσεις σε ένα γραφείο με μια οθόνη μπροστά σου, δεν έχεις χρόνο να σκεφτείς τα παλιά και αγνά όνειρα. Τα όνειρα που με έβλεπα στο καράβι πάνω, να κοιτάω την θάλασσα και να νιώθω ελεύθερος από οτιδήποτε. Έκανα λάθη, που τα μετάνιωσα. Γι' αυτό θέλω να ευχηθώ σε όλα τα παιδιά που περάσανε, να έχουν καλή συνέχεια στη σχολή και αν πραγματικά τους αρέσει η θάλασσα και είναι το όνειρό τους, θα προχωρήσουν. Επίσης, τα παιδιά που δεν πέρασαν, δεν είναι ανάγκη να τα βάψουν μαύρα, αλλά να ξαναπροσπαθήσουν με όλη τους την καρδιά και στο τέλος οι κόποι τους θα ανταμειφθούν. Μην αφήσουν καμιά ευκαιρία να πάει χαμένη.

Με συγχωρείτε για την απρόσμενη επέμβασή μου, καλή σας συνέχεια.

----------


## pipis mag

παιδεια ειχα τρελαθει μ τν δουλεια κ σημερα εμεθα οτι μπηκα στν 1η μ επιλογη (ηπειρου) μ 15200.............................................  ..............
αντε κ καλη φοιτηση ν εχουμε............................

----------


## mpikos_christos

> παιδιά ένας τροπος για όσους έμειναν έξω για λίγο είναι 6 μήνες ταξίδι να μαζεψει υπηρεσία και να πάρει 3000 μόρια 
> ισχύει ετσι ??


ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ POST ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ..
ΑΡΧΙΚΑ!ΣΑΝ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ?ΑΠΛΑ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΤΟΣ..
ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ  ΘΑ ΜΑΖΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙ ΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ?

Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ
ΜΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΙΣΗ

----------


## kapetan andreas

καλησπερα παιδια! καλη επιτυχια σε αυτους που μπηκαν! εγω ειμαι στους επιλαχοντες...γνωριζει καποιος  τι κανω απο δω και στο εξης? κανω εγγραφη ή αφορα μονο  μεχρι την ημερομηνια που θεσανε τους επιτυχοντες? περιμενω να με καλεσουνε ? δημοσιευουν παλι πινακια στη σελιδα τους? και ποτε? επισης εχω την απορια εαν η σειρα προτεραιοτητας αφορα την πρωτη μου επιλογη δηλ. ασπροπυργο? αν ναι στην υδρα για παραδειγμα δηλαδη στη δευτερη επιλογη μου τι σειρα ειμαι μπορω να το μαθω?  ειμαι σειρα γυρω στο 170, εχω  πιθανοτητες να μπω ή μπαααααα... πικραααα

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΑΠΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΑΖΕΥΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΕΡΝΙΣ ΜΟΡΙΑ

----------


## mastro_maria

καλή σταδιοδρομία σε όλους μας παιδιά... εγώ πέρασα μηχανικός στον Ασπρόπυργο. 1η Οκτωβρίου μου είπαν ότι ξεκινάει η σχολή άντε καλή αρχή να χουμε...!

----------


## papajo

> Σήμερα που πήγα να γραφτώ μου είπαν οτι τα μαθήματα ξεκινάνε 1 οκτωβρίου εκτός να αλλάξει κάτι λόγω εκλογών που θα μας το πει η γραμματεία της σχολής..Επίσης μου είπε πως αν δεν πάω την 1η Οκτωβρίου απορρίπτομαι(Δεν ξέρω αν το έλεγε σοβαρά ή για πλάκα)Αυτά ειπώθηκαν στην γραμματεία της Σχολής Μηχανικών Ασπροπύργου...




Τα μαθήματα στον Ασπρόπυργο για τους μηχανικούς (αλλά φαντάζομαι και πλοιάρχους) αρχίζουν 7/10 ώρα 9πμ

Και εδώ θα ήθελα μια πληροφόρηση από κάποιον που ήδη έχει κάνει κάνα 6μηνο εκεί..

Τα μαθήματα θα είναι πάντα τόσο νωρίς;;;  Το λέω αυτό γιατί ο Ασπρόπυργος δεν έχει εσωτερική φοίτηση και λογικό είναι οι σπουδαστές σε αυτόν να μένουν κάπου εκτός…  οπότε κάποιες μέρες πχ παρασκευή για να πας 9 η ώρα εκεί θα πρέπει να έχεις ξυπνήσει από της 6 !!! αν μένεις πχ Καλλιθέα Χολαργό κτλ κτλ…..  δηλαδή τώρα εμείς για να μην ξυπνάμε σαν τα βαμπίρ τι πρέπει να κάνουμε;; να νοικιάσουμε σπίτι στην Ελευσίνα η καλύτερα μέσα στον Ασπρόπυργο που είναι χάλια ως πόλη και βρωμάει;;;

----------


## Eng

> Από μικρός μεγάλωσα με ένα όνειρο, να γίνω ναυτικός. Με είχε μυήσει στη θάλασσα ο πατέρας μου. Όμως, το μυαλό μου ήταν νέο και ανώριμο. Είχα ευκαιρίες και τις έχασα, από την επιπολαιότητα της ηλικίας μου, τότε. Έλεγα "Έχει ο Θεός και αύριο" και τελικά ο καιρός πέρασε τόσο γρήγορα, που δεν το κατάλαβα. Δυστυχώς τώρα, οι αναμνήσεις των ονείρων μου, είναι ελάχιστες. Βλέπεται, όταν ξυπνάς το πρωί και βάζεις το κοστουμάκι, παίρνεις την τσάντα και πας να κάτσεις σε ένα γραφείο με μια οθόνη μπροστά σου, δεν έχεις χρόνο να σκεφτείς τα παλιά και αγνά όνειρα. Τα όνειρα που με έβλεπα στο καράβι πάνω, να κοιτάω την θάλασσα και να νιώθω ελεύθερος από οτιδήποτε. Έκανα λάθη, που τα μετάνιωσα. Γι' αυτό θέλω να ευχηθώ σε όλα τα παιδιά που περάσανε, να έχουν καλή συνέχεια στη σχολή και αν πραγματικά τους αρέσει η θάλασσα και είναι το όνειρό τους, θα προχωρήσουν. Επίσης, τα παιδιά που δεν πέρασαν, δεν είναι ανάγκη να τα βάψουν μαύρα, αλλά να ξαναπροσπαθήσουν με όλη τους την καρδιά και στο τέλος οι κόποι τους θα ανταμειφθούν. Μην αφήσουν καμιά ευκαιρία να πάει χαμένη.
> 
> Με συγχωρείτε για την απρόσμενη επέμβασή μου, καλή σας συνέχεια.


Έλεγα να γραψω και γω κατι για ολους εσας φιλοι μου που περάσατε τις Μεγάλες Πύλες της Ναυτικης μας Οικογενειας! Πολλες οι σκεψεις μου, ομως θεωρω καλύτερο να σωπάσω και να σας παρουσιασω τα ηδη σχολια του ntek - που τον καλωσορίζω στην μεγάλη παρέα και οικογενεια του Ν@υτιλια - τα οποία θα ηθελα να τα αφιερώσω σε ολους εσας τους νεους φιλους. Δεν θεωρω πως υπάρχει πιο μεστος και πιο συναισθηματικος αλλά και συνάμα αληθινός και πηγαίος λόγος απο τον σχολιασμό που σας παραθέτω.
Να προσθεσω ομως κατι.. Βαλτε αυτα τα σχόλια καλά μεσα σας και μαθαιτε απο τις εμπειρίες ενος άλλου. Και βέβαια αυτο ιδιαίτερα ισχύει και για όσα παιδιά δεν ειχαν την τυχη να περάσουν σε κάποια Σχολή. Γι' αυτούς ιδιαίτερα να τους συγχαρώ για την προσπάθεια που έδειξαν αλλά και να σας πω (χρησιμοποιώντας εναν αγαπημένο στίχο) "Αξίζει φίλε να υπάρχεις για ενα Ονειρο"!! 
Μην χασετε την Οδό των Ονείρων σας...

----------


## perlasmeister

λοιπον εγω χθες εκανα την εγγραφη στην πρεβεζα ολα οκ οποιος ειναι για την αεν ηπειρου οτι θελει μνμ

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Τα μαθήματα στον Ασπρόπυργο για τους μηχανικούς (αλλά φαντάζομαι και πλοιάρχους) αρχίζουν 7/10 ώρα 9πμ
> 
> Και εδώ θα ήθελα μια πληροφόρηση από κάποιον που ήδη έχει κάνει κάνα 6μηνο εκεί..
> 
> Τα μαθήματα θα είναι πάντα τόσο νωρίς;;;  Το λέω αυτό γιατί ο Ασπρόπυργος δεν έχει εσωτερική φοίτηση και λογικό είναι οι σπουδαστές σε αυτόν να μένουν κάπου εκτός…  οπότε κάποιες μέρες πχ παρασκευή για να πας 9 η ώρα εκεί θα πρέπει να έχεις ξυπνήσει από της 6 !!! αν μένεις πχ Καλλιθέα Χολαργό κτλ κτλ…..  δηλαδή τώρα εμείς για να μην ξυπνάμε σαν τα βαμπίρ τι πρέπει να κάνουμε;; να νοικιάσουμε σπίτι στην Ελευσίνα η καλύτερα μέσα στον Ασπρόπυργο που είναι χάλια ως πόλη και βρωμάει;;;


Καλημέρα!!
Τα μαθήματα ξεκινούν στις 8:30, γι'αυτό αν ακόμα δεν έχεις βρει σπίτι καλό θα ήταν να προτιμούσες να ψάξεις σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια των λεωφορείων.

----------


## φανούλα

> Έλεγα να γραψω και γω κατι για ολους εσας φιλοι μου που περάσατε τις Μεγάλες Πύλες της Ναυτικης μας Οικογενειας! Πολλες οι σκεψεις μου, ομως θεωρω καλύτερο να σωπάσω και να σας παρουσιασω τα ηδη σχολια του ntek - που τον καλωσορίζω στην μεγάλη παρέα και οικογενεια του Ν@υτιλια - τα οποία θα ηθελα να τα αφιερώσω σε ολους εσας τους νεους φιλους. Δεν θεωρω πως υπάρχει πιο μεστος και πιο συναισθηματικος αλλά και συνάμα αληθινός και πηγαίος λόγος απο τον σχολιασμό που σας παραθέτω.
> Να προσθεσω ομως κατι.. Βαλτε αυτα τα σχόλια καλά μεσα σας και μαθαιτε απο τις εμπειρίες ενος άλλου. Και βέβαια αυτο ιδιαίτερα ισχύει και για όσα παιδιά δεν ειχαν την τυχη να περάσουν σε κάποια Σχολή. Γι' αυτούς ιδιαίτερα να τους συγχαρώ για την προσπάθεια που έδειξαν αλλά και να σας πω (χρησιμοποιώντας εναν αγαπημένο στίχο) "Αξίζει φίλε να υπάρχεις για ενα Ονειρο"!! 
> Μην χασετε την Οδό των Ονείρων σας...


 Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιωργάρα!!! Να 'σαι καλά μάστορα!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Καλημέρα!!
> Τα μαθήματα ξεκινούν στις 8:30, γι'αυτό αν ακόμα δεν έχεις βρει σπίτι καλό θα ήταν να προτιμούσες να ψάξεις σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια των λεωφορείων.


 Roger έμαθες τίποτα νεότερο για την ημερομηνία?? 1 ή 7 Οκτώβρη τελικά???

----------


## alkiviadis

> Έλεγα να γραψω και γω κατι για ολους εσας φιλοι μου που περάσατε τις Μεγάλες Πύλες της Ναυτικης μας Οικογενειας! Πολλες οι σκεψεις μου, ομως θεωρω καλύτερο να σωπάσω και να σας παρουσιασω τα ηδη σχολια του ntek - που τον καλωσορίζω στην μεγάλη παρέα και οικογενεια του Ν@υτιλια - τα οποία θα ηθελα να τα αφιερώσω σε ολους εσας τους νεους φιλους. Δεν θεωρω πως υπάρχει πιο μεστος και πιο συναισθηματικος αλλά και συνάμα αληθινός και πηγαίος λόγος απο τον σχολιασμό που σας παραθέτω.
> Να προσθεσω ομως κατι.. Βαλτε αυτα τα σχόλια καλά μεσα σας και μαθαιτε απο τις εμπειρίες ενος άλλου. Και βέβαια αυτο ιδιαίτερα ισχύει και για όσα παιδιά δεν ειχαν την τυχη να περάσουν σε κάποια Σχολή. Γι' αυτούς ιδιαίτερα να τους συγχαρώ για την προσπάθεια που έδειξαν αλλά και να σας πω (χρησιμοποιώντας εναν αγαπημένο στίχο) "Αξίζει φίλε να υπάρχεις για ενα Ονειρο"!! 
> Μην χασετε την Οδό των Ονείρων σας...


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και εσένα αλλά καιτον ntek..Να είστε πάντα καλά να μας δίνεται συμβουλές..Ειλικρινά τα άτομα του forum αυτού είναι μοναδικά...

----------


## alkiviadis

> Roger έμαθες τίποτα νεότερο για την ημερομηνία?? 1 ή 7 Οκτώβρη τελικά???


Εγώ πάντως θα πάω για καλό και για κακό 1η αφού πάρω τηλέφωνο στην γραμματεία...

----------


## papajo

> Καλημέρα!!





> Τα μαθήματα ξεκινούν στις 8:30, γι'αυτό αν ακόμα δεν έχεις βρει σπίτι καλό θα ήταν να προτιμούσες να ψάξεις σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια των λεωφορείων.


 
Οχι στις 9 είναι... έτσι μου ειπανε εκεί μέσα ίσως είσαι πλοιάρχων και εσάς σας ειπανε νωρίτερα...

Έχω σπίτι στην Καλλιθέα.... το θέμα μου είναι να ξυπναω ανθρώπινες ώρες (που θα βοηθήσει και στην απόδοση μου στην παράδοση των μαθημάτων... :P) γιατί οκ αν είναι να ξυπναω ώρες εργάτη που πάει για την φάμπρικα έξω από την πόλη τα βλέπω σκούρα τα πράγματα :P (που δεν χρειάζεται να προσέχει κάτι ούτε να συγκεντρωθεί.. μόνο σωματικά κουράζεται οπότε δεν παίζει και πολύ ρόλο πέραν του ότι ταλαιπωρείται και αυτός φυσικά)

Γιατί οκ νέοι είμαστε... δηλαδή θα τύχει να βγούμε και έξω το βράδυ... (= το νωρίτερο 12-01 για πλάκα) ειδικά τότε πως ξυπνάς έξι με επτά παρά για να φύγεις οκ ξυπνάς.... πως θα παρακολουθήσεις τι σου λέει ο καθηγητής;;; :P τεσπα τόσοι την πάλεψαν θα βρω και εγώ τρόπο να την παλέψω..

θα χρονομετρήσω δρομολόγια και με αυτοκίνητο και με ΜΜΜ προς τα εκεί μπας και δω φως.... Με τις απουσίες τι γίνεται; όλα τα μαθήματα έχουν απουσίες;; το όριο είναι πολύ μικρό; Αν είσαι άρρωστος κτλ δικαιολογούνται φαντάζομαι.. ή όχι;

----------


## φανούλα

> Οχι στις 9 είναι... έτσι μου ειπανε εκεί μέσα ίσως είσαι πλοιάρχων και εσάς σας ειπανε νωρίτερα...
> 
> Έχω σπίτι στην Καλλιθέα.... το θέμα μου είναι να ξυπναω ανθρώπινες ώρες (που θα βοηθήσει και στην απόδοση μου στην παράδοση των μαθημάτων... :P) γιατί οκ αν είναι να ξυπναω ώρες εργάτη που πάει για την φάμπρικα έξω από την πόλη τα βλέπω σκούρα τα πράγματα :P
> 
> Γιατί οκ νέοι είμαστε... δηλαδή θα τύχει να βγούμε και έξω το βράδυ... (= το νωρίτερο 12-01 για πλάκα) ειδικά τότε πως ξυπνάς έξι με επτά παρά για να φύγεις οκ ξυπνάς.... πως θα παρακολουθήσεις τι σου λέει ο καθηγητής;;; :P τεσπα τόσοι την πάλεψαν θα βρω και εγώ τρόπο να την παλέψω...


Μην στεναχωριέσαι φίλε!!! Ένα πράγμα θα σου πω!!! Εγώ μένω Χαλάνδρι :Cool: .......

----------


## N3v3r21

Λενε πως εχει καλη συγκινονια....καπως θα τα βολεψουμε!

----------


## papajo

Φωνούλα γράψε εδώ ή στείλε μου μήνυμα  τι ώρες ξυπνάς τι χάπια παίρνεις αν έχεις κάνει doping που και πόσο σου κόστισε κτλ :P Όλες αυτές οι πληροφορίες θα μου σώσουν την ζωή hahahahaaha

Πέρα από την πλάκα στείλε μου μήνυμα και πες μου πως έχεις σχεδιάσει το πρόγραμμα σου (όσο αφορά το πότε πώς κτλ κτλ θα πηγαίνεις στο μάθημα)

----------


## φανούλα

> Φωνούλα γράψε εδώ ή στείλε μου μήνυμα τι ώρες ξυπνάς τι χάπια παίρνεις αν έχεις κάνει doping που και πόσο σου κόστισε κτλ :P Όλες αυτές οι πληροφορίες θα μου σώσουν την ζωή hahahahaaha
> 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα στείλε μου μήνυμα και πες μου πως έχεις σχεδιάσει το πρόγραμμα σου (όσο αφορά το πότε πώς κτλ κτλ θα πηγαίνεις στο μάθημα)


 Χαχαχαχα, εγώ θέλω 1,5 ώρα για να φτάσω στη σχολή, αλλά τώρα τροποποιήθηκαν κάποια δρομολόγια και μπορεί να κάνω λίγο παραπάνω. 6 η ώρα θα ξυπνάω καθημερινά αλλά εγώ είμαι από νησί και τα βράδια δεν κυκλοφορώ στην Αθήνα σε αντίθεση με σένα που μεγάλωσες εκεί και τα ξέρεις καλύτερα τα πράγματα!! Έτσι λοιπόν θα κοιμάμαι και πιο νωρίς... αλλά χαλάλι, δε με πειράζει, θα συνηθίσω που θα πάει...Το θέμα είναι ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ??? Γιατί υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα εδώ πέρα και δεν μπορώ να ανέβω από τώρα Αθήνα.... Τι να κάνουμε, θα πάρω κι εγώ αύριο τηλ. στη σχολή κι αν μου πούνε 1η αναγκαστικά θα ανέβω...

----------


## papajo

Δεν είμαι από Αθήνα  :P αλλά αν θέλεις μπορώ να  σου μάθω εγώ που να βγαίνεις κτλ αμαρτία να κλίνεσαι μέσα στο σπίτι :P 

Τώρα όσο αφορά το πότε θα πάμε, εγώ είμαι μηχανικός και είναι  ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ 11000000% ότι το μάθημα ξεκιναει 7 /10 ώρα 9. Νομίζω τα ίδια ισχύουν και για πλοιάρχους…  αλλά είναι ξεχωριστά τμήματα και έχουν ξεχωριστά γραφεία και δεν ξέρω.. μπορεί να τους ειπανε άλλη μέρα… εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται πιθανό πάντως αυτό.. 

Γιατί δεν νοικιάζεις αλλού σπίτι μιας και δεν είσαι από εκεί; Δηλαδή το βρίσκεις υγιεινό να ξυπνάς κάθε μέρα για 3 χρόνια 6 η ώρα τα χαράματα; :P

----------


## angelmethoni

κι εγω εχω ακουσει οτι τα μαθηματα 8+ π.μ ξεκινανε και οχι 9...για τον αν θα ξεκινησουν τα μαθηματα τη 1 Οκτωβρη δε νομιζω αλλιως δε θα γινοντουσαν και οι εγγραφες μεχρι τις 6(φανταζομαι).....παιδια μην αγχονεστε,κι εγω Σεπολια θα μενω και χρειαζομαι μια ωρα για να παω στη σχολη....θα ξεκιναμε ολοι μαζι,θα πινουμε μια μπυρα το πρωι,εεεεε ενα καφε ηθελα να πω,και θα πηγαινουμε μια χαρα πουρνο πουρνο στη σχολη

----------


## Hxomystis

ειναί παλούκι ο ασπρόπυργος σε αυτό το ωράριο.. την συμπαράσταση μας έχετε από την κεφαλονιά εμείς 8 παρά 5 ξυπνάμε  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## papajo

Λοιπόν επειδή έτσι δεν θα βγει άκρη ας πούμε ο καθένας τις πηγές του για να τεκμηριώνονται αυτά που λέμε… γιατί με το “έχω ακούσει ” και “κάποιος μου σφύριξε”  θα μπερδευτούμε όλοι μας και θα έρθουμε ο καθένας όποτε γουστάρει :P

Εμένα ο προϊστάμενος της γραμματείας μηχανικών καθώς και ένας Μηχανικός Α εκεί μου ειπανε 7/10 9πμ…. Δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στην φωτιά για το πότε θα κάνουν μάθημα οι πλοίαρχοι μιας και είναι ξεχωριστά κτίρια γραμματείες κτλ…. Αλλά οι μηχανικοί τότε ξεκινάμε στον Ασπρόπυργο 1000%

----------


## papajo

> ειναί παλούκι ο ασπρόπυργος σε αυτό το ωράριο.. την συμπαράσταση μας έχετε από την κεφαλονιά εμείς 8 παρά 5 ξυπνάμε



Ναι αλλά εσείς και 8 παρά 6 να ξυπνήσετε προλαβαίνετε να είσαστε στην ώρα σας εκεί :P  με τις παντόφλες που λέει ο λόγος πάτε…

Το λέω αυτό γιατί δεν είναι μόνο η ώρα που ξοδεύεις για να κάνεις την διαδρομή κτλ… είναι και να πλυθείς.. να ξυριστείς… να κάνεις τα μαλλιά σου….. να βάλεις ρούχα (να βρεις πλυμένα ρούχα ακόμη και να σιδερώσεις αν χρειαστεί) κτλ κτλ  που τρώνε χρόνο :P εγώ προσωπικά με κόβω να έρχομαι εκεί με μούσια αχτένιστος και με τα χθεσινά ρούχα για να κερδίζω χρόνο χ0αχ0χα0χ0αχ0α0χα θα σουλουπώνομαι γυρνώντας όταν φτάσω σπίτι :P

----------


## Hxomystis

καλές αντοχές παίδες πάντως είναι καλή προπόνηση για το ωράριο στο πλοίο  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## maridas2np

Παιδιά θα αναγκαστούμε να το κάνουμε αυτό … ναι θα ξυπνάμε πρωί… δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο το έκανα όσο μπορούσα  7 χρόνια για να πηγαίνω στο ΤΕΙ και στο στρατό όταν ήμουν Αθήνα … τώρα για τα πήγαινε έλα θα βρούμε τις άκρες μας καθώς όσοι έχουν αμάξι δεν θα πηγαίνουμε άδειοι . ¶ντε ταξίδι πάλι , Χολαργό Ασπρόπυργο και πίσω.

----------


## Hxomystis

επίσης το πρωί εκεί γίνεται της .... το κάγκελο έχει πολύ κίνηση...:-?:-?:-?

----------


## Pavliaris

> επίσης το πρωί εκεί γίνεται της .... το κάγκελο έχει πολύ κίνηση...:-?:-?:-?


 Ουυυυυ και λιγα λες αστα να πανε...

----------


## newsman

για αυτό γουστάρω στην ιδέα της κεφαλονιάς....

----------


## papajo

λαθος μηνυμα

----------


## φανούλα

> Γιατί δεν νοικιάζεις αλλού σπίτι μιας και δεν είσαι από εκεί; Δηλαδή το βρίσκεις υγιεινό να ξυπνάς κάθε μέρα για 3 χρόνια 6 η ώρα τα χαράματα; :P


Φίλε μου σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου, αλλά τα βράδια προτιμώ να κάθομαι μέσα γιατί φοβάμαι γενικώς και το προτιμώ για να κοιμάμαι νωρίς ώστε να ξυπνάω το πρωί!!! Εξάλου όλο το απόγευμα θα είναι δικό μου!!! Και τέλος δεν μπορώ να έχω παντού σπίτια, ακόμα καλά καλά δεν έχω γίνει δόκιμος, θα είμαι και Ωνάση :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ???

Υ.Γ. είμαι ήδη στο facebook από καιρό (fanoula tinos :Razz: )

----------


## papajo

Ναι 1000 συγγνώμη το είχα προσέξει απλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου ότι ήσουν η ίδια όταν σου έστειλα το μήνυμα :P




> *Με την ευκαιρία αυτή να αναρτήσω πάλι το link του ειδικού για τους πρωτοετείς 2009-2010 της ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου club στο facebook*: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...d=139831787405




Και δεν σε πέρασα για Ωνάση βασικά δεν σκέφτηκα καν ότι είναι δικό σου το σπίτι :P απλά ότι νοίκιασες εκεί :P

Τέλος καλό θα ήταν να αποφεύγεις τα άκρα… οκ να μην γίνεις και μπαρόβια αλλά από την άλλη να βγαίνεις έξω το βραδύ είναι ωραία και έχει πολλές μουσικές σκηνές κλαμπάκια μπουζούκια ότι τραβάει του καθενός η ψυχή… δεν είμαστε Σικάγο μην φοβάσαι… ειδικά αν πηγαίνεις σε γνωστά μέρη μόνη σου ή ακόμη πιο σίγουρα με παρέα μην φοβάσαι … δεν υπάρχει λόγος!! Γιαυτο εξάλλου προσφέρθηκα να σου δείξω μερικά τέτοια μέρη χ0α0χα0χα0χ0αχ0α0

Τα καταγώγια και τα σκοτεινά στενά να αποφεύγεις αλλιώς ακόμη και στην Αθήνα μην φοβάσαι είσαι ασφαλής τόσες και τόσες κοπέλες βγαίνουν μόνες τους και δεν πάθανε τίποτα! (που να μην το επιδίωκαν τουλάχιστον…. Χαχαχαχαχα :P )

----------


## N3v3r21

> να βγαίνεις έξω το βραδύ είναι ωραία και έχει πολλές μουσικές σκηνές κλαμπάκια μπουζούκια ότι τραβάει του καθενός η ψυχή…


Τωρα που πες μπουζουκια κανα καλο σχιμα πεζει να παμε? :Razz:

----------


## nikoscity

Αν παω τη Δευτερα στη σχολη θα μπορω να γραφτω θα μπορω να γραφτω?

----------


## N3v3r21

> Αν παω τη Δευτερα στη σχολη θα μπορω να γραφτω θα μπορω να γραφτω?


και εγω Δευτερα θα παω.....

----------


## papajo

Δευτέρα είναι 28/9  μέχρι της 6/10 γίνονται εγγραφές αν δεν πας ως την τρίτη 6/10 θα πάρει την θέση σου ένας επιλαχόντας

----------


## Hxomystis

για να πας δευτέρα α γραφτείς κεφαλονιά πρέπει να φύγει άυριο γιατί δεν νομίζω να προλάβεις να φύγεις δευτέρα και να σαι δευτέρα στην σχολή πριν κλίσει η γραμματεία

----------


## nikoscity

Θα φυγω αυριο το βραδυ για να ειμαι εκει το πρωι...δεν πιστευω να μας κανει κανενα χουνερι το καραβι και να μην βρισκουμε εισιτηρια?

----------


## Hxomystis

μπά δεν νομίζω... με τις πάτρας τον 20.30 θα πάς?

----------


## papajo

> Θα φυγω αυριο το βραδυ για να ειμαι εκει το πρωι...δεν πιστευω να μας κανει κανενα χουνερι το καραβι και να μην βρισκουμε εισιτηρια?




Λαθραία και μετά κάνεις τον κινέζο στο κατάστρωμα   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikoscity

Απο κυλληνη με των 6 λεω να παω

----------


## Hxomystis

μπα δεν νομίζω σπάνια είναι φουλ το πλοίο

----------


## Pavliaris

> Απο κυλληνη με των 6 λεω να παω


 Μπορεις να καλεσεις στο λημεναρχιο της εταιρειας και να κλισεις τηλεφωνικα. Αυτο εκανα και εγω!

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια διαβασα τα ποστ σας για το ποτε ξεκιναει η σχολη...και αγχωθηκα λιγο.Εγω θα παω 1η Οκτωβριου να κανω την εγγραφη(τις προηγουμενες μερες δεν θα μπορω)...αφου οι εγγραφες τελειωνουν στις 6 πως γινεται να ανοιγει η σχολη 1η Οκτωβριου??

----------


## Apostolos

Εκ μέρους των συντελεστών, μελλών και φίλων του nautilia.gr εύχομαι για τους νεοεισαχθέντες στις σχολές Πλοιάρχων και Μηχανικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού καλή σταδιοδρομία, υγεία και δύναμη. Το επάγγελμα που διαλέξατε είναι κατΆ εμέ ένα από τα ποιο ενδιαφέροντα και δύσκολα που υπάρχουν ανά την υφήλιο και απαιτούν από εσάς όλες τις δυνάμεις πνευματικές και σωματικές για να πετύχετε! Ως μέλος και εγώ της μεγάλης Ναυτικής οικογένειας θεωρώ τιμή που φέτος υπήρξαν τόσοι υποψήφιοι, κορίτσια και αγόρια γεγονός π ου αποδεικνύει ότι το Ελληνικό Έθνος είναι βαθιά ναυτικό και θαλασσινό. Για τα παιδιά που δεν κατάφεραν να περάσουν εύχομαι υπομονή και να κρατήσουν τις δυνάμεις τους και για του χρόνου. Η ομάδα του nautilia.grθα είναι στου επιτυχόντες και μη βοηθοί και συναγωνιστές για να μπορέσουμε να κρατήσουμε την ομορφότερη χώρα του κόσμου κυρίαρχη στις θάλασσες του κόσμου.

----------


## papajo

> Παιδια διαβασα τα ποστ σας για το ποτε ξεκιναει η σχολη...και αγχωθηκα λιγο.Εγω θα παω 1η Οκτωβριου να κανω την εγγραφη(τις προηγουμενες μερες δεν θα μπορω)...αφου οι εγγραφες τελειωνουν στις 6 πως γινεται να ανοιγει η σχολη 1η Οκτωβριου??


 

Όχι Μάριε μην αγχώνεσαι ράδιο αρβύλα είναι αυτά εγώ από έγκυρες πηγές (τις ανέφερα πιο πίσω) ξέρω ότι σίγουρα τουλάχιστον οι μηχανικοί αρχίζουν 9πμ 7/10!

Λέω τουλάχιστον γιατί οκ είναι διαφορετικά τμήματα.. οπότε δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ απόλυτα και για τους πλοιάρχους αλλά δεν είναι λογικό να μην ξεκινάμε μαζί μιας και είναι ενιαία η ακαδημία… καλού κακού ρώτα στην γραμματεία ίσως να έχει διαφορά στην ώρα αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω!

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν ξεκινάμε μαθήματα πριν από τις εγγραφές!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Όχι Μάριε μην αγχώνεσαι ράδιο αρβύλα είναι αυτά εγώ από έγκυρες πηγές (τις ανέφερα πιο πίσω) ξέρω ότι σίγουρα τουλάχιστον οι μηχανικοί αρχίζουν 9πμ 7/10!
> 
> Λέω τουλάχιστον γιατί οκ είναι διαφορετικά τμήματα.. οπότε δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ απόλυτα και για τους πλοιάρχους αλλά δεν είναι λογικό να μην ξεκινάμε μαζί μιας και είναι ενιαία η ακαδημία… καλού κακού ρώτα στην γραμματεία ίσως να έχει διαφορά στην ώρα αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω!
> 
> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν ξεκινάμε μαθήματα πριν από τις εγγραφές!!!!


Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι.Βασικα αυτο ειναι το λογικο.

----------


## papajo

Κοίταξε πήγα ο ίδιος στην σχολή και γράφτηκα ήδη και μου το είπαν μέσα ο προϊστάμενος στην γραμματεία και ένας μηχανικός Α που μάλλον διδάσκει εκεί… ή τεσπα είναι στα γραφεία τουλάχιστον εκεί του μίλησα.

Δεν βρίσκω για πιο λόγο να μου πουν ψέματα…

Αντε τα λεμε στο μαθημα!!  :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

> Κοίταξε πήγα ο ίδιος στην σχολή και γράφτηκα ήδη και μου το είπαν μέσα ο προϊστάμενος στην γραμματεία και ένας μηχανικός Α που μάλλον διδάσκει εκεί… ή τεσπα είναι στα γραφεία τουλάχιστον εκεί του μίλησα.
> 
> Δεν βρίσκω για πιο λόγο να μου πουν ψέματα…
> 
> Αντε τα λεμε στο μαθημα!!


Εγω ειμαι πλοιαρχος οποτε τα λεμε στη σχολη :Wink:

----------


## papajo

> Εγω ειμαι πλοιαρχος οποτε τα λεμε στη σχολη


 
Α sorry εγώ νόμιζα ότι μόνο τα μαθήματα ειδικότητας γίνονται ξεχωριστά (πχ μετεωρολογία) τα άλλα που είναι μαθηματικά αγγλικά φυσική κτλ νόμιζα πως τα κάνουμε όλοι μαζί :P

Αλλά και πάλι δεν εγκατέλειψα τις προσπάθειες :P μπορεί τελικά να τα καταφέρω και να αλλάξω ειδικότητα χαχαχαχαχα  :Very Happy:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Όχι Μάριε μην αγχώνεσαι ράδιο αρβύλα είναι αυτά εγώ από έγκυρες πηγές (τις ανέφερα πιο πίσω) ξέρω ότι σίγουρα τουλάχιστον οι μηχανικοί αρχίζουν 9πμ 7/10!
> 
> Λέω τουλάχιστον γιατί οκ είναι διαφορετικά τμήματα.. οπότε δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ απόλυτα και για τους πλοιάρχους αλλά δεν είναι λογικό να μην ξεκινάμε μαζί μιας και είναι ενιαία η ακαδημία… καλού κακού ρώτα στην γραμματεία ίσως να έχει διαφορά στην ώρα αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω!
> 
> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν ξεκινάμε μαθήματα πριν από τις εγγραφές!!!!


 
Εμένα πάλι ο λιμενικός που μου έκανε την εγγραφή στην σχολή μηχανικών Ασπροπύργου μου είπε 1η Οκτωβρίου αλλά παίζει να το πε για πλάκα και να μη το 'πιασα..

----------


## alkiviadis

> Εκ μέρους των συντελεστών, μελλών και φίλων του nautilia.gr εύχομαι για τους νεοεισαχθέντες στις σχολές Πλοιάρχων και Μηχανικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού καλή σταδιοδρομία, υγεία και δύναμη. Το επάγγελμα που διαλέξατε είναι κατΆ εμέ ένα από τα ποιο ενδιαφέροντα και δύσκολα που υπάρχουν ανά την υφήλιο και απαιτούν από εσάς όλες τις δυνάμεις πνευματικές και σωματικές για να πετύχετε! Ως μέλος και εγώ της μεγάλης Ναυτικής οικογένειας θεωρώ τιμή που φέτος υπήρξαν τόσοι υποψήφιοι, κορίτσια και αγόρια γεγονός π ου αποδεικνύει ότι το Ελληνικό Έθνος είναι βαθιά ναυτικό και θαλασσινό. Για τα παιδιά που δεν κατάφεραν να περάσουν εύχομαι υπομονή και να κρατήσουν τις δυνάμεις τους και για του χρόνου. Η ομάδα του nautilia.grθα είναι στου επιτυχόντες και μη βοηθοί και συναγωνιστές για να μπορέσουμε να κρατήσουμε την ομορφότερη χώρα του κόσμου κυρίαρχη στις θάλασσες του κόσμου.


 
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!Να σαι πάντα καλά...!

----------


## N3v3r21

Πηγα σημερα και γραφτικα και εμενα μου ειπε η γραμματεια(πλοιαρχων) οτι ξεκιναμε 7/10 και να ειμαι εκει 8:30 με 9:00

για τον Ασπροπυργο μιλαω ετσι......

----------


## φανούλα

Να 'σαι καλά φίλε!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## N3v3r21

> Να 'σαι καλά φίλε!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!


τιποτα ρε εξαλου μια παρεα ειμαστε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Φίλε μου και εγώ που μίλησα σήμερα με την Γραμματεία στην Κεφαλλονιά μου είπαν ότι αρχίζουμε μαθήματα 7/10.

..Α και οι εγγραφές γίνονται καθημερινά απ' ότι ξέρω 8:30 με 14:30!!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## papajo

Να τον ακούτε τον παππού  :Wink:

----------


## N3v3r21

> Να τον ακούτε τον παππού


ναι ναι εισουν απολυτως σωστος απο την αρχη  :Wink:

----------


## papajo

Εγώ λέω αυτοί που μιλάμε εδώ στο nautilia να  έχουμε ένα διακριτικό ή κάτι τέλος πάντων για να γνωριστούμε από κοντά μην ρωτάμε ένα ένα τα άτομα εκεί «είσαι στο nautilia?» :P Αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι μια λεπτομέρεια πολύ μικρή όχι εμφανής στους ανυποψίαστους  (να μην εκτεθούμε κιόλας ) χα0χ0αχ0αχ0α0χα0χα

----------


## Hxomystis

> Φίλε μου και εγώ που μίλησα σήμερα με την Γραμματεία στην Κεφαλλονιά μου είπαν ότι αρχίζουμε μαθήματα 7/10.
> 
> ..Α και οι εγγραφές γίνονται καθημερινά απ' ότι ξέρω 8:30 με 14:30!!!


σου είπανε από πότε μπορείς να μείνεις μέσα...??? γιατί σε ένα παλικάρι είπαν από τις 6 του μήνα... ενώ πέρσυ είχανε ανοίξει την σχολή 3 μέρες πιο πριν για τους σπουδαστές...

----------


## KaptanMitsos

> Εγώ λέω αυτοί που μιλάμε εδώ στο nautilia να  έχουμε ένα διακριτικό ή κάτι τέλος πάντων για να γνωριστούμε από κοντά μην ρωτάμε ένα ένα τα άτομα εκεί «είσαι στο nautilia?» :P Αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι μια λεπτομέρεια πολύ μικρή όχι εμφανής στους ανυποψίαστους  (να μην εκτεθούμε κιόλας ) χα0χ0αχ0αχ0α0χα0χα


Φίλε μου εσύ που έχεις περάσει;

----------


## KaptanMitsos

> σου είπανε από πότε μπορείς να μείνεις μέσα...??? γιατί σε ένα παλικάρι είπαν από τις 6 του μήνα


Φίλε Hxomysti εγώ έχω πιάσει δωμάτιο αλλά απ' όσο ξέρω τα παιδιά που μένουν μέσα θα πρέπει να παρουσιαστούν στις 30.. (δεν είμαι σίγουρος κιόλας).. :Wink:

----------


## Hxomystis

> Φίλε μου και εγώ που μίλησα σήμερα με την Γραμματεία στην Κεφαλλονιά μου είπαν ότι αρχίζουμε μαθήματα 7/10.
> 
> ..Α και οι εγγραφές γίνονται καθημερινά απ' ότι ξέρω 8:30 με 14:30!!!


από τις 6 μου πάνε τώρα που πήρα τηλ... αλλά εντάξει σιγά δεν λένε και τίποτα άμα πας, σιγά μην πάω 6 του μήνα να τρέχω τελευταία στιγμή  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Δεν έχεις κι άδικο. Πολλές φορές το τελευταία στιγμή είναι....
Anyway έγω λέγομαι Δημήτρης θα συναντηθούμε σίγουρα στην σχολή!!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## papajo

> Φίλε μου εσύ που έχεις περάσει;


 
Στο college .. Ασπρόπυργο ήθελα να πω  :Razz:  Μηχανικός, 

παλεύω όμως μπας και το αλλάξω ή το ανταλλάξω με κάποιον που πέρασε πλοίαρχος :P όχι το με χαλαει από επαγγελματικής άποψης ίσα ίσα έχει και περισσότερες ευκαιρίες για δουλεία ακόμη και στην στεριά κτλ αλλά από παιδί πλοίαρχος ήθελα γίνω (δεν θέλω γέλια!!!!  :Smile: )

EDIT: Και μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τις σπουδές σου στο πολυτεχνείο ακόμη, γενικά κάνεις και μεταπτυχιακά, διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος αλλά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος απλά δεν ρώτησα κάποιον φορέα .

----------


## Hxomystis

> Δεν έχεις κι άδικο. Πολλές φορές το τελευταία στιγμή είναι....
> Anyway έγω λέγομαι Δημήτρης θα συναντηθούμε σίγουρα στην σχολή!!!


 Σταύρος εγώ  χάρηκα θα τα πούμε σίγουρα πάνω στην σχολή

----------


## KaptanMitsos

> Σταύρος εγώ  χάρηκα θα τα πούμε σίγουρα πάνω στην σχολή


Έγινε ρε Man!!!
 :Very Happy:  

Εγώ θα είμαι πάνω Τετάρτη Πρωί.

----------


## Hxomystis

α οκ... εμείς 4 παιδιά θα πάμε δευτέρα μεσημεράκι

----------


## papajo

> α οκ... εμείς 4 παιδιά θα πάμε δευτέρα μεσημεράκι



4 παλικάρια από την Λε… από την Λεβαδιά πάνε για να πατήσουνε την Κεφά.. μωρ την Κεφαλονιά!!!  Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!! Καλώς να ξεκινήσετε παίδες ώρα καλή στην πρύμνη σας και αέρα στα πανιά σας!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_FHZGa1wjY  :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## Hxomystis

καλά θα ναι... τους πρωτοετής θα τους μυήσω στα άδυτα της κεφαλονιάς πρώτη παρασκευή όλοι στο κλαμπ για τα κλασικά πρωτόποτια της χρονιάς...  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## KaptanMitsos

> 4 παλικάρια από την Λε… από την Λεβαδιά πάνε για να πατήσουνε την Κεφά.. μωρ την Κεφαλονιά!!!  Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!! Καλώς να ξεκινήσετε παίδες ώρα καλή στην πρύμνη σας και αέρα στα πανιά σας!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_FHZGa1wjY  :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Να σε καλά ρε Man δεν βλέπω την ώρα να σηκωθώ μεθαύριο το πρωί και να φύγω για Κεφαλλονιά!!!!

Τα σπάει το Video!!
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
 :Very Happy:

----------


## papajo

> καλά θα ναι... τους πρωτοετής θα τους μυήσω στα άδυτα της κεφαλονιάς πρώτη παρασκευή όλοι στο κλαμπ για τα κλασικά πρωτόποτια της χρονιάς...


Παρεμπιπτόντως δεν παρατήρησα  κανέναν «παλιό» από Ασπρόπυργο να θέλει να μας μυήσει στα μυστικά της εκεί ζωής γιατί οκ φαντάζομαι οι περισσότεροι δεν είμαστε από Αθήνα… :P  Τους βρίσκω επιεικώς απαράδεκτους :Very Happy:  (γιατί δεν νομίζω κανένας πια από αυτούς να μην είναι στο nautilia )

----------


## pipis7

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΜΑΛΛΙΝΕΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΡΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΓΚΡΙ ΣΚΟΥΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ???ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ......

----------


## kostas-gus

Ελα μωρε τωρα...Παρε οτι κουβερτα θες οσο αφορα το χρωμα.Καθεσαι και παιδευεσαι τζαμπα.Δεν θα σου πει κανεις τιποτα...Ασε να μαντεψω.Επισης σου ζητησαν μαγιω χρωματος μπλε για τις εξετασεις της κολυμβησης.Τα περισσοτερα παιδια ειχαν σκασει στο κολυμβητηριο με χαβανεζικα.Τα ιδια εκανα και εγω.

----------


## papajo

googlαρε το :P   http://www.blankets.gr/el/products.asp?id=80

----------


## kostas-gus

Το ξερω αυτο το σαιτ.Και εγω εκει εψαχνα περυσι τετοια εποχη.Σου ξαναλεω οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## pipis7

ΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ...ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ PAPAJO

----------


## alkiviadis

> Παρεμπιπτόντως δεν παρατήρησα κανέναν «παλιό» από Ασπρόπυργο να θέλει να μας μυήσει στα μυστικά της εκεί ζωής γιατί οκ φαντάζομαι οι περισσότεροι δεν είμαστε από Αθήνα… :P Τους βρίσκω επιεικώς απαράδεκτους (γιατί δεν νομίζω κανένας πια από αυτούς να μην είναι στο nautilia )


Εγώ τώρα μπαίνω Ασπρόπυργο αλλά ξέρω απο Αθήνα είμαστε και οι δύο στην Μηχανικών οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι θα την βρούμε την άκρη.....  :Wink:

----------


## pipis7

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Η ΟΡΚΟΜΟΣΙΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ??

----------


## f/b kefalonia

παιδια οποιος θελει ξεναγηση κεφαλονια ευχαριστως παω καθε χρονο απο 3 χρονων!!!εχω και το σπιτακι κομπλε θα ειμαστε!!παντως μια χαρα μου κατσε που περασα εκει τελικα!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

α και κατι αλλο παιδες μεθαυριο 30 του μηνος θα κατεβω για την εγγραφη με το κτελ με το δρομολογιο των 8.45!!!αν καποιος κατεβαινει με το ιδιο ας μου στειλει πμ!!!!

----------


## papajo

> Εγώ τώρα μπαίνω Ασπρόπυργο αλλά ξέρω απο Αθήνα είμαστε και οι δύο στην Μηχανικών οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι θα την βρούμε την άκρη.....



Καλά δεν το συζητώ αυτό σίγουρα θα γίνει… :P

Απλά περίμενα κάποιος να μας δήξει πχ ότι στο τάδε καφέ στην Ελευσίνα μαζεύονται οι μηχανικοί εκείνα τα club είναι δημοφιλή για τις γυναίκες πλοίαρχους κτλ κτλ κτλ όσα θα ήξερε δηλαδή ένας παλιός  :Wink:  

Αλλά οκ φαντάζομαι ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο που δεν το “υποσχέθηκε ” κανένας από εδώ λογικά μόλις πάμε στην σχολή όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί :P

----------


## alkiviadis

> Καλά δεν το συζητώ αυτό σίγουρα θα γίνει… :P
> 
> Απλά περίμενα κάποιος να μας δήξει πχ ότι στο τάδε καφέ στην Ελευσίνα μαζεύονται οι μηχανικοί εκείνα τα club είναι δημοφιλή για τις γυναίκες πλοίαρχους κτλ κτλ κτλ όσα θα ήξερε δηλαδή ένας παλιός  
> 
> Αλλά οκ φαντάζομαι ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο που δεν το “υποσχέθηκε ” κανένας από εδώ λογικά μόλις πάμε στην σχολή όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί :P


 
Ναι ρε μην αγχώνεσαι!!!Εξάλλου Αθήνα είναι έχεις άπειρα πράγματα να κάνεις!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> εκείνα τα club είναι δημοφιλή για τις γυναίκες πλοίαρχους κτλ κτλ κτλ


Ρε φίλε αν υπήρχε τέτοιο μαγαζί λες να το λέγαμε και σε άλλους;

----------


## alkiviadis

Παιδιά θα έρθει κανείς στη συνάντηση του ναυτιλία στις 30???

----------


## Hxomystis

μάλλον θα πάω......

----------


## alkiviadis

> μάλλον θα πάω......


Ωραία παιδιά να γνωριστούμε!

----------


## papajo

Και εγώ αν είμαι κάτω τότε θα πάω αν με θέλουν :P

----------


## D3m0n1ac

καλησπερα σας!!  :Razz:  Πηγα κ εγω σημερα με την σειρα μ κ γραφτηκα στην σχολη στον Ασπροπυργο.. Μ εδωσαν ενα χαρτι με τα δικαιολογιτικα π χρειαζεσαι για να βγαλεις ναυτικο φυλαδιο να τα μαζεψω σιγα σιγα κ ενα αλλο χαρτι με τα δικαιολογιτικα για να ασφαλιστω εαν θελω στον οικο ναυτου  :Wink:   Μ ειπαν οτι η σχολη ξεκιναει 7 του μηνα ωρα 9:00 να ειμαι εκει με ενα τετραδιο να γραψω το προγραμμα κ να δω στον πινακα ανακοινωσεων σε πια ταξη θα κανω μαθημα (Αιντε!!)  :Very Happy:

----------


## papajo

> καλησπερα σας!!  Πηγα κ εγω σημερα με την σειρα μ κ γραφτηκα στην σχολη στον Ασπροπυργο.. Μ εδωσαν ενα χαρτι με τα δικαιολογιτικα π χρειαζεσαι για να βγαλεις ναυτικο φυλαδιο να τα μαζεψω σιγα σιγα κ ενα αλλο χαρτι με τα δικαιολογιτικα για να ασφαλιστω εαν θελω στον οικο ναυτου  Μ ειπαν οτι η σχολη ξεκιναει 7 του μηνα ωρα 9:00 να ειμαι εκει με ενα τετραδιο να γραψω το προγραμμα κ να δω στον πινακα ανακοινωσεων σε πια ταξη θα κανω μαθημα (Αιντε!!)




Αφού είσαι νεοσύλλεκτος στο college  :Razz:  (Ασπρόπυργος) μπες στο club μας 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...d=139831787405

----------


## D3m0n1ac

> Αφού είσαι νεοσύλλεκτος στο college  (Ασπρόπυργος) μπες στο club μας 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...d=139831787405


 Ειμαι Ειμαι   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## jarmen kell

Παιδιά, όσον αφορά στις κουβέρτες μην τρελένεστε. Απλά να είναι σκουρόχρωμες και λιτές. Ας έχουν και ρίγες. Αρκεί να μην είναι προκλητικές με λουλούδια και μ@λ@κίες. Έτσι ακριβώς μου τα είπε υπεύθυνος στη Μηχανιώνα και γνωστός μου.  Εγώ αγόρασα ακρυλικές. Μάλλινες δεν φέρνουν καν τα περισσότερα μαγαζιά. ¶σε που είναι πανάκριβες. Για κολύμβηση δεν ανέφερε κανένας τίποτα...

----------


## alkiviadis

> Παιδιά, όσον αφορά στις κουβέρτες μην τρελένεστε. Απλά να είναι σκουρόχρωμες και λιτές. Ας έχουν και ρίγες. Αρκεί να μην είναι προκλητικές με λουλούδια και μ@λ@κίες. Έτσι ακριβώς μου τα είπε υπεύθυνος στη Μηχανιώνα και γνωστός μου. Εγώ αγόρασα ακρυλικές. Μάλλινες δεν φέρνουν καν τα περισσότερα μαγαζιά. ¶σε που είναι πανάκριβες. Για κολύμβηση δεν ανέφερε κανένας τίποτα...


Εμένα μου είπαν(γραμματεία μηχανικών Ασπροπύργου) οτι κολύμβηση θα κάνουμε κάπου το Νοέμβριο και θα μας ειδοποιήσουν όταν είναι...

----------


## mikel90

> Εκ μέρους των συντελεστών, μελλών και φίλων του nautilia.gr εύχομαι για τους νεοεισαχθέντες στις σχολές Πλοιάρχων και Μηχανικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού καλή σταδιοδρομία, υγεία και δύναμη. Το επάγγελμα που διαλέξατε είναι κατΆ εμέ ένα από τα ποιο ενδιαφέροντα και δύσκολα που υπάρχουν ανά την υφήλιο και απαιτούν από εσάς όλες τις δυνάμεις πνευματικές και σωματικές για να πετύχετε! Ως μέλος και εγώ της μεγάλης Ναυτικής οικογένειας θεωρώ τιμή που φέτος υπήρξαν τόσοι υποψήφιοι, κορίτσια και αγόρια γεγονός π ου αποδεικνύει ότι το Ελληνικό Έθνος είναι βαθιά ναυτικό και θαλασσινό. Για τα παιδιά που δεν κατάφεραν να περάσουν εύχομαι υπομονή και να κρατήσουν τις δυνάμεις τους και για του χρόνου. Η ομάδα του nautilia.grθα είναι στου επιτυχόντες και μη βοηθοί και συναγωνιστές για να μπορέσουμε να κρατήσουμε την ομορφότερη χώρα του κόσμου κυρίαρχη στις θάλασσες του κόσμου.


Ρε Απόστολε μπορείς να μου δώσεις μια πληροφορία αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω? εμάς τους κύπριους πότε θα μας ειδοποιοισουν για το πότε θα πάμε και σε ποιά σχολή 8α παμε;

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλε δέν έχω γνώση για τον τρόπο εισαγωγής αλλα ένα τηλέφωνο στην Πρεσβεία σας στην Αθήνα θα ήταν το καλύτερο. Λογικά και απο εκει που κατέθεσες τα χαρτιά σου θα πρέπει να σε ενημερώσουν

----------


## papajo

> Παιδιά, όσον αφορά στις κουβέρτες μην τρελένεστε. Απλά να είναι σκουρόχρωμες και λιτές. Ας έχουν και ρίγες. Αρκεί να μην είναι προκλητικές με λουλούδια και μ@λ@κίες. Έτσι ακριβώς μου τα είπε υπεύθυνος στη Μηχανιώνα και γνωστός μου. Εγώ αγόρασα ακρυλικές. Μάλλινες δεν φέρνουν καν τα περισσότερα μαγαζιά. ¶σε που είναι πανάκριβες. Για κολύμβηση δεν ανέφερε κανένας τίποτα...




Εγώ  θα έπαιρνα μια με καρδούλες ή καμία με γυμνές έτσι για κόντρα χ0αχ0α0χα0χ0α

----------


## LIZZIE

σημερα το πρωι ηρθα και εγω απο Κρητη!!! Ειχα παει να γραφτω! Η σχολη φανταστικη!!!!! Καθαρη, περιποιημενη τεραστιες εγκαταστασεις, ανετες αιθουσες. Μονο τους κοιτωνες δεν ειδα.... αλλα εφυγα με τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις. Οσο για το περιβαλλον... απλα φανταστικο! Ησυχο, μακρια (οσο χρειαζεται) απο την πολη και ακριβως διπλα στη θαλασσα, ενα δρομακι το χωριζει ... τι να πω... στεναχωρεθηκα που επρεπε να ξαναγυρισω εστω και για λιγο στην Αθηνα !

----------


## mikel90

> Φιλε δέν έχω γνώση για τον τρόπο εισαγωγής αλλα ένα τηλέφωνο στην Πρεσβεία σας στην Αθήνα θα ήταν το καλύτερο. Λογικά και απο εκει που κατέθεσες τα χαρτιά σου θα πρέπει να σε ενημερώσουν


Ευχαριστώ, θα προσπαθήσω να παρω τηλέφωνο. Εκει που κατάθεσα τα χαρτιά μου, μου είπανε πως θα μας ειδοποιησουν μετά τις εκλογες. :-? δεν ξερω γιατι ετσι αργα αλλα ελπιζω να με δεχτουνε στην σχολή που θελω...

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά SOS έχω μια ερώτηση 
στους επιλαχόντες αυτό που λέει σειρά επιτυχ. τι είναι οεο??? :Confused:

----------


## GeorgeGr

Ναι, πολύ θέλουμε να μάθουμε γιαυτά....  :Mad:

----------


## φανούλα

> παιδιά SOS έχω μια ερώτηση 
> στους επιλαχόντες αυτό που λέει σειρά επιτυχ. τι είναι οεο???


 Όσο πιο μικρό βαθμό επιτυχίας έχεις πχ:1,2,3κτλ. τόσες περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχεις για να μπεις στη σχολή!!!

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΙΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΛΑΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ Ι ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΝΟΙΓΗ 1 ΟΚΤΩΜΒΡΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ...ΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ

----------


## Νικόλας

> Όσο πιο μικρό βαθμό επιτυχίας έχεις πχ:1,2,3κτλ. τόσες περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχεις για να μπεις στη σχολή!!!


 ααα δηλ εγώ που έχω 50??έχω πιθανότητες ?? :Confused:

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ... ΣΕ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ Η ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΩ

----------


## φανούλα

Οι εγγραφές τελειώνουν 6!! Οκτωβρίου!!! Για τους επιλαχόντες δεν ξέρουμε με σιγουριά αν πρέπει να πάτε μέσα σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα να γραφτείτε ή αργότερα γι αυτό θα ήταν καλό να πάρετε ένα τηλ. στη σχολή!!!

Επίσης φίλε μου Νικόλα δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν έχεις πιθανότητες, εκτός αν πας σε καμιά σχολή και αρχίζεις να διώχνεις άτομα(σε πειράζω) :Very Happy: !!

----------


## panosL

> Για τους επιλαχόντες δεν ξέρουμε με σιγουριά αν πρέπει να πάτε μέσα σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα να γραφτείτε ή αργότερα γι αυτό θα ήταν καλό να πάρετε ένα τηλ. στη σχολή!!!
> 
> Επίσης φίλε μου Νικόλα δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν έχεις πιθανότητες, εκτός αν πας σε καμιά σχολή και αρχίζεις να διώχνεις άτομα(σε πειράζω)!!


Πήγα στη σχολή Ασππροπύργου και το ρώτησα αυτο.Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εγγραφει κάποιος χωρίς να υπάρχει ανακοίνωση ότι έχει εισαχθεί στη σχολή.Όσοι επιλαχόντες εισαχθούν θα ενημερωθούν από την Α.Ε.Ν. (έχουν τα τηλέφωνα όλων των υποψηφίων)και τότε θα γίνει η εγγραφή τους στην αντίστοιχη σχολή.
Το απολυτήριο,το λόουερ κτλ θα σταλούν όλα ταχυδρομικώς σε όσουν δεν πέρασαν καθολου.
Μπορούμε να τηλεφωνησουμε και στη γραμματεία να ρωτήσουμε πόσα άτομα έχουν γραφτεί ώστε να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται πάμω-κατω., :Wink: 

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## GeorgeGr

> Πήγα στη σχολή Ασππροπύργου και το ρώτησα αυτο.Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εγγραφει κάποιος χωρίς να υπάρχει ανακοίνωση ότι έχει εισαχθεί στη σχολή.Όσοι επιλαχόντες εισαχθούν θα ενημερωθούν από την Α.Ε.Ν. (έχουν τα τηλέφωνα όλων των υποψηφίων)και τότε θα γίνει η εγγραφή τους στην αντίστοιχη σχολή.
> Το απολυτήριο,το λόουερ κτλ θα σταλούν όλα ταχυδρομικώς σε όσουν δεν πέρασαν καθολου.
> Μπορούμε να τηλεφωνησουμε και στη γραμματεία να ρωτήσουμε πόσα άτομα έχουν γραφτεί ώστε να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται πάμω-κατω.,
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Πάνος



Ευχαριστούμε Πολύ

----------


## Νικόλας

> Πήγα στη σχολή Ασππροπύργου και το ρώτησα αυτο.Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εγγραφει κάποιος χωρίς να υπάρχει ανακοίνωση ότι έχει εισαχθεί στη σχολή.Όσοι επιλαχόντες εισαχθούν θα ενημερωθούν από την Α.Ε.Ν. (έχουν τα τηλέφωνα όλων των υποψηφίων)και τότε θα γίνει η εγγραφή τους στην αντίστοιχη σχολή.
> Το απολυτήριο,το λόουερ κτλ θα σταλούν όλα ταχυδρομικώς σε όσουν δεν πέρασαν καθολου.
> Μπορούμε να τηλεφωνησουμε και στη γραμματεία να ρωτήσουμε πόσα άτομα έχουν γραφτεί ώστε να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται πάμω-κατω.,
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Πάνος


 ωραίος ο πάνος !!!!!!!

----------


## nikoscity

παιδια ξερει κανεις αν μπορουμε να μεινουμε στη σχολη της κεφαλονιας απο τις 5 ?

----------


## Hxomystis

> παιδια ξερει κανεις αν μπορουμε να μεινουμε στη σχολη της κεφαλονιας απο τις 5 ?


6 είπαν οτί μπορείς... αλλά αρκετά άτομα θα πάμε από τις 5  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## nikoscity

σε αφηνουν να μεινεις μεσα η πρεπει να πας να κανεις διανυκτερευση σε ξενοδοχειο?

----------


## Hxomystis

δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει πρόβλημα...

----------


## nikoscity

μηπως ξερεις μεχρι πια ωρα μπορεις να πας στη σχολη?

----------


## Hxomystis

ότι ώρα θές πριν τις 11 - 12 το βράδυ

----------


## nikoscity

αν ειναι ετσι μαλλον κι εγω απο τις 5 θα παω.τη δευτερα θα παρω τηλ στη σχολη για να το σιγουρεψω.σ' ευχαριστω παντος!!!

----------


## Hxomystis

οκ... δεν κάνει τίποτα

----------


## pipis mag

παιδεια εχς μια απορια?
περνουμε στολες?
και αν ναι ποτε?

----------


## panosL

> παιδεια εχς μια απορια?
> περνουμε στολες?
> και αν ναι ποτε?


Οι στολές έχουν καταργηθεί.
Φοράνε στολές μόνο σε κάτι τελετες υποδοχής πρωτοετων σπουδαστων που δεν ξερω αν γίνεται σε όλες τις ΑΕΝ και ακόμη δεν είμαι σιγουρος αν η συμμετοχη σε αυτες είναι υποχρεωτική η όχι.

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## georgecpt

ego exo mia alli aporia
ginete teleti orkomosias stous protoetis
an nai pote???

----------


## Jack_Sparrow

> αν ειναι ετσι μαλλον κι εγω απο τις 5 θα παω.τη δευτερα θα παρω τηλ στη σχολη για να το σιγουρεψω.σ' ευχαριστω παντος!!!


 Εγω παντως στην σχολη ηπειρου (πρεβεζα) ρωτησα και μου ειπαν απο τισ 6 μπορεισ να μηνεισ μεσα ποιο μπροστα οχι... για κεφαλονια δεν ξερω

----------


## δον κιχωτης

δεν μου λετε? ειμαι στους επιλαχοντες...θελω το απολυτηριο μου επιτελους, τι γινεται?πηρα τηλ στην ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ που το κατεθεσα και μου ειπαν ειναι στην Αθηνα στο υπουργειο....τι πρεπει να κανω πια για να μου το στειλουν πισω το χρειαζομαι

----------


## JODYLE

> δεν μου λετε? ειμαι στους επιλαχοντες...θελω το απολυτηριο μου επιτελους, τι γινεται?πηρα τηλ στην ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑΣ που το κατεθεσα και μου ειπαν ειναι στην Αθηνα στο υπουργειο....τι πρεπει να κανω πια για να μου το στειλουν πισω το χρειαζομαι


 
Κι εγώ...πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο στην Μηχανιώνα και μου είπαν κατ'αρχήν να μην ξαναπάρουμε τηλέφωνο και ενοχλούμε υπουργεία και κρατικούς μηχανισμούς και έπειτα οτι περιμένουν από εβδομάδα το σύνολο των αποτελεσμάτων των κενών θέσεων πανελλαδικά για να βγει ανακοίνωση με τον αριθμό των επιλαχόντων που θα φοιτήσουν τελικά...και μου πέταξε σπόντα με ενδεχόμενες τροποποιήσεις που περιμένουν με την νέα κυβέρνηση...Τέλος επισήμανε πως ότι κι αν γίνει να περιμένουμε τηλέφωνα από τους ίδιους...:?

----------


## δον κιχωτης

> Κι εγώ...πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο στην Μηχανιώνα και μου είπαν κατ'αρχήν να μην ξαναπάρουμε τηλέφωνο και ενοχλούμε υπουργεία και κρατικούς μηχανισμούς και έπειτα οτι περιμένουν από εβδομάδα το σύνολο των αποτελεσμάτων των κενών θέσεων πανελλαδικά για να βγει ανακοίνωση με τον αριθμό των επιλαχόντων που θα φοιτήσουν τελικά...και μου πέταξε σπόντα με ενδεχόμενες τροποποιήσεις που περιμένουν με την νέα κυβέρνηση...Τέλος επισήμανε πως ότι κι αν γίνει να περιμένουμε τηλέφωνα από τους ίδιους...:?


ναι σιγα μην παρουν τηλ τους επιλαχοντες αυτοι....σε ολους αλλ' αντ'αλλων λενε....δεν μας βλεπω να παιρνουμε το απολυτηριο μας πριν τα χριστουγεννα!θελανε και το γνησιο τρομαρα τους

----------


## Pavliaris

Λοιπον εγω ειμαι στην ΑΕΝ κεφαλονιας και προχθες ηρθε ενα σημα για να τους πει η σχολη ποσες κενες θεσεις υπαρχουν... οποτε απο μερα σε μερα λογικα θα δουνε ποσους θα παρουνε!

----------


## karla

Γεια σας παιδια, πρωτη φορα γραφω και ελπιζω να μην κανω κατι λαθος.
θα ηθελα να μαθω αν οι θεσεις εχουν να κανουν με τους επιλαχοντες.
Σας ευχαριστω!!!!!!

----------


## LocoRoco

> ego exo mia alli aporia
> ginete teleti orkomosias stous protoetis
> an nai pote???


Στην Πρέβεζα συνήθως γίνεται γύρω στις 28 Οκτώβρη.Πριν 2-3 χρόνια είχε γίνει κάπου εκεί.
Καλά μην φανταστείτε..για τα μάτια του κόσμου..Δεν κοιτάνε να βάλουν κανένα εξοπλισμό ή να είναι σωστές οι εγκαταστάσεις,οι τελετές τους μάραναν..:|

----------


## asla123

γεια σας παιδια!
θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποσες πιθανοτητες εχω στο να μπω στο εμπορικο ναυτικο με απολυτηριο λυκειου και με πτυχιο lower...χωρις ομως να παω στην ΑΕΝ!(Ουτως η αλλος δεν ειναι δυνατο γιατι ειμαι θεωρητικη κατευθυνση και δεν γινεται...)
Απ' οτι ξερω αυτο τον καιρο ξεκιναει το εξαμηνο τους...το επομενο εξαμηνο ποτε ειναι?
Εγω επιλεγω σε ποιο εξαμηνο θα μπω?

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## marios.sp

> γεια σας παιδια!
> θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποσες πιθανοτητες εχω στο να μπω στο εμπορικο ναυτικο με απολυτηριο λυκειου και με πτυχιο lower...χωρις ομως να παω στην ΑΕΝ!(Ουτως η αλλος δεν ειναι δυνατο γιατι ειμαι θεωρητικη κατευθυνση και δεν γινεται...)
> Απ' οτι ξερω αυτο τον καιρο ξεκιναει το εξαμηνο τους...το επομενο εξαμηνο ποτε ειναι?
> Εγω επιλεγω σε ποιο εξαμηνο θα μπω?
> 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!


Η ΑΕΝ ειναι το εμπορικο ναυτικο.Συγκεκριμενα ειναι Ακαδημια Εμπορικου Ναυτικου.Το 1ο εξαμηνο ξεκιναει 1 Οκτωβριου.Αν μπεις με το απολυτηριο ξεκινας κανονικα απο το 1ο εξαμηνο.

----------


## asla123

Σε ευχαριστω ρε φιλε αλλα θα με παρουν σιγουρα?
Παιζει κυριο ρολο η ηλικια?πχ εγω θα ηθελα να παω ενα χρονο μετα αφου τελειωσω το λυκειο...
Σχετικα με τις απολαβες?

----------


## marios.sp

> Σε ευχαριστω ρε φιλε αλλα θα με παρουν σιγουρα?
> Παιζει κυριο ρολο η ηλικια?πχ εγω θα ηθελα να παω ενα χρονο μετα αφου τελειωσω το λυκειο...
> Σχετικα με τις απολαβες?


Αρκει να εισαι μικροτερος απο 25.Αν εχεις καλο απολυτηριο και lower εχεις αρκετες πιθανοτητες.Ως δοκιμος οι απολαβες ειναι απο 800 εως 2500 το μηνα.Ως ανθυποπλοιαρχος που γινεσαι οταν τελειωσεις την σχολη ειναι γυρω στα 4000 μετα γινεσαι γραμματικος και ειναι γυρω στα 6000 ευρω το μηνα και μετα Πλοιαρχος γυρω στα 8000.Βεβαια αυτα δεν ειναι σιγουρα.Ειναι αναλογα την εταιρια που θα πας αναλογα το πλοιο το ταξιδι κλπ.

----------


## asla123

χωρις να εχω περασει απο ΑΕΝ θα ειμαι μεσα στο πλοιο λωστρωμος?
Παιρνεις και προαγωγες?
Για να δηλωσεις που πας,στο ναυτικο?
σε ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## Michael

> Ερώτηση και Αίτηση Κατάθεσης Εγγράφων
> Προς
> Την Υπουργό Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων
> και Τον Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας
> 
> Θέμα: Αναγνώριση μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών των αποφοίτων ΑΕΝ (πρώην ΑΔΣΕΝ) 
> 
> Κατά τη συζήτηση του νομοσχεδίου "Αναβάθμιση και αναδιάρθρωση της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης και άλλες διατάξεις" στην ολομέλεια της Βουλής, ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας αναφέρθηκε στην φοίτηση πολλών αποφοίτων των Α.Ε.Ν. σε προγράμματα μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών σε διακεκριμένα ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού. 
> Συγκεκριμένα ανέφερε ότι "Πανεπιστήμιο της Αγγλίας και συγκεκριμένα το Πανεπιστήμιο του Greenwich δέχθηκε απόφοιτο των Aκαδημιών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, ο οποίος πήρε το μεταπτυχιακό του τίτλο σε επίπεδο Μάστερ και το Δ.Ι.Κ.Α.Τ.Σ.Α. ή όπως λέγεται τώρα, το Δ.Ο.Α.Τ.Α.Π. αναγνώρισε αυτόν τον τίτλο τον Ιούλιο του 2005 ως μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο".
> ...


Με το θέμα αυτό τι έγινε άραγε;
υπήρξε απάντηση;

----------


## GeorgeGr

> Η ΑΕΝ ειναι το εμπορικο ναυτικο.Συγκεκριμενα ειναι Ακαδημια Εμπορικου Ναυτικου.Το 1ο εξαμηνο ξεκιναει 1 Οκτωβριου.Αν μπεις με το απολυτηριο ξεκινας κανονικα απο το 1ο εξαμηνο.



To oti eisai 8ewrhtikh den shmainei kati file  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ξέρεις πότε θα βγούν αποτελέσματα για επιλαχόντες :Confused:  (αν βγουν)

----------


## kailas

Παιδιά μήπως ξέρει κανένας τίποτα για το πότε θα βγούν οι μεταγραφές???

----------


## panosL

> ξέρεις πότε θα βγούν αποτελέσματα για επιλαχόντες (αν βγουν)


Aυριο το πρώι.Έτσι μου είπαν τουλάχιστον στη γραμματεία της σχολής πλοιάρχων στον Ασπρόπυργο.

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## Νικόλας

άντε για να δούμε τι θα γίνει 
ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε !

----------


## panosL

> άντε για να δούμε τι θα γίνει 
> ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε !


Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε μου.Και εγώ επιλαχόντας είμαι και λίγο πολύ το περιμένω!
Οστώσο να προσθέσω ακόμη πως ο κύριος που βρίσκοταν στη γραμματεία μου είπε πως τον Ασπρόπυργο δε γραφτηκαν γύρω στα 10 άτομα..
Ο αριθμός είναι μικρός κατα τη γμώμη μου και δεν αφήνει και πολλα περιθώρια..
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση αν είναι 10 απο καθε σχολή θα έχουμε και 90 επιλαχόντες συνολικά,αλλα μου φένεται κάπως δύσκολο αυτο γιατι οι υπόλοιπε είναι μικρές σχολές.Αυριο ελπίζω να ξέρουμε.

Φιλικά,
πάνος

----------


## Νικόλας

ααα μα αυτό είναι τελείως πατάτα ΕΛΕΟΣ ποιος το σκέφτηκε να είναι μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα ??
μετά το 1 εξάμηνο ζήτημα να μείνουν τα μισά παιδιά αν είναι δυνατόν
ας προσευχηθω με ότι μέσα διαθέτω(γκουχ γκουχ) να ξεπερνούν τους 50 !!!!!!!

----------


## Sizor

> ααα μα αυτό είναι τελείως πατάτα ΕΛΕΟΣ ποιος το σκέφτηκε να είναι μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα ??
> μετά το 1 εξάμηνο ζήτημα να μείνουν τα μισά παιδιά αν είναι δυνατόν
> ας προσευχηθω με ότι μέσα διαθέτω(γκουχ γκουχ) να ξεπερνούν τους 50 !!!!!!!


Τα αποτελέσματα υποτίθεται θα βγαίνανε 8-9 του μηνός.Προφανώς με τις αλλαγές στο υπουργείο χάσανε λίγο τον μπούσουλα και είπανε από δευτερα.Έχει πάει Πέμπτη και χθες που πήρα τηλέφωνο στο υπουργείο μου είπανε απλά στην ψυχρα πως δεν ξέρουν (Αν δεν ξέρουν αυτοί τότε ποιος?Τι να πω).

Επίσης λάβετε υπόψιν πως επιλαχόντες δεν θα πάρουν μονο πλοιάρχους αλλα και μηχανικούς (Λογικά) οποτε έστω και αυτές οι 90 θέσειs που ευελπιστούμε να είναι ανοικτές θα καλυφθούν και με μηχανικούς.

Τα καλά νέα τώρα είναι πως από ότι κατάλαβα δεν περνούν επιλαχόντες μονο σε περίπτωση που δεν έχει γραφτεί κάποιος αλλα γενικά για να καλυφθεί η οποια κενή θέση υπάρχει σε κάθε σχολη για οποιονδήποτε λόγο.

Τέλος αυτό με τα Χριστούγεννα δεν πρέπει να ισχύει καθώς και να γραφτείς τότε στην ουσία θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο που είναι εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι,κάτι αδύνατο δηλαδή.

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά κατάλαβα σιγά μην τα βγάλουν ποτέ !!
αν είναι δυνατόν νομίζω επικρατεί ένα χάος να το πω περίεργο? :Confused: 
φίλε μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα σε πέρνουν αν την κοπανήσει κανείς μετά φτου ξανά και από την αρχή

----------


## Sizor

> καλά κατάλαβα σιγά μην τα βγάλουν ποτέ !!
> αν είναι δυνατόν νομίζω επικρατεί ένα χάος να το πω περίεργο?
> φίλε μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα σε πέρνουν αν την κοπανήσει κανείς μετά φτου ξανά και από την αρχή


Μα να σε πάρουν για ποτε?
Έχεις χάσει ένα σωρό μαθήματα και το να σε πάρουν για την επομενη χρονια το βρίσκω άδικο για τα παιδιά που θα θέλουν να μπούν το 2010-2011.

Oσο για τα αποτελέσματα πιστεύω ότι θα βγούν γιατί οι σχολες τα περιμένουν από το υπουργείο εδώ και 1 βδομάδα.

----------


## panosL

> Oσο για τα αποτελέσματα πιστεύω ότι θα βγούν γιατί οι σχολες τα περιμένουν από το υπουργείο εδώ και 1 βδομάδα.


Για σήμερα μου είπαν.......ποιος ξέρει το γίνεται τώρα....δεν περνάει και από το χέρι τους άλλωστε,το υπουργείο είναι υπευθυνο.
Αν όχι και αυριο τι να πω!Μη φοβάστε πάντως για αυτο,από ότι μαθαίνω δεν κάνουν και πολλά μαθήματα στις ΑΕΝ,θελουν και λίγο καιρό μέχρι να οργανωθούν.Δε πιστεύω πως αυτό θα είναι προβλημα..όσο για τα χριστουγεννα δεν είμαθι σίγους αν παίρνουν μέχρι τόσο αργα,πριν κάποια χρονια ισχυε πάντως για έχω ακούση παρόμοια περίπτωση από μεγαλύτερη φίλη μου.

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## Alexandros K

xerei kaneis an kai pote tha paroun epilaxontes stis aen?

----------


## Alexandros K

twra diavasa tis sunomilies !!elpizw aurio na mas poun!!!

----------


## JODYLE

(Ξανά)πήρα τηλέφωνο σήμερα στην σχολή της Ν.Μηχανιώνας και μου είπανε ότι από εβδομάδα τα περιμένουνε... :Sad:

----------


## cptvlg

Δε θέλω να παίξω με την αγωνία των επιλαχόντων υποψηφίων, απλώς μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλλαξη, την πληροφορία ότι οι εφοπλιστές, πιέζουν αν είναι δυνατόν να πάρουν οι σχολές όλους τους επιλαχόντες. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι εφικτό από άποψη υποδομών, προσωπικού κλπ των σχολών

----------


## Sizor

Πολύ δύσκολα.
Oτι πιέζουν να πάρουν όσους περισσοτερους γίνετε το πιστεύω αλλα όλους το θεωρώ πρακτικά αδύνατο.Μονο οι πλοίαρχοι είναι 975 άτομα και περίπου άλλοι 600 μηχανικοί.
Την πληροφορία αυτή από που την έχεις φιλε cptvlg?

----------


## Alexandros K

ante re paidia na vgoun ta apotelesmata na iremisoume

----------


## Alexandros K

egw sugekrimena eimai 32 sta xartia 34 epilaxon sto internet(twra pws ginete auto?enas theos xerei)alla exw arxisei na agxonome eidi

----------


## Sizor

Παιδιά τα αποτελέσματα βγήκανε.
60 πλοιάρχους και 53 μηχανικούς πήρανε.
Προσωπικά πέρασα μηχανιώνα πλοιάρχων.
Καλά αποτελέσματα εύχομαι και στους υπολοιπους  :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

Τα αποτελεσματα για τους επιλαχοντες θα τα βρειτε εδω

----------


## Alexandros K

paidia den mporw na mpw sti selida den xerw giati ..uparxei kapoio tilefwno(pou na to sikwnou)pou mporw na kalesw?

----------


## DiMa_GR

paidia twra emeic pou dn perasame .. pame na paroume ta apoluthria ???
apo thc akadhmiaieC ??

----------


## Alexandros K

mporei kapoios na dimosiopioisei ti lista?

----------


## marios.sp

Τα αποτελεσματα...

Για πλοιαρχους εδω

Για μηχανικους εδω

Σχετικη ανακοινωση

----------


## Alexandros K

giati den mou anoigei to arxeio

----------


## marios.sp

> giati den mou anoigei to arxeio


Για δοκιμασε τωρα..

----------


## Alexandros K

> Για δοκιμασε τωρα..


tipota dustuxws

----------


## Alexandros K

anyway thank you paidia tha petaxtw se ena internet cafe na dw

----------


## marios.sp

> tipota dustuxws


Ουτε απο το site του Υπουργειου??

----------


## Alexandros K

paidia xerei kaneis kati gia metagrafes?

----------


## Sizor

Για να ανοίξεις το αρχείο θα χρειαστείς microsoft excel.
Από όσο ξέρω οι μεταγραφές γίνονται ένα μηνα μετά την έναρξη των σχολών αλλα την αίτηση φρόντισε να την κανεις από νωρίς  :Wink:

----------


## mpikos_christos

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ??
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΛΑΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑΝ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ..
ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ?Η' ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 23/10 ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ??
ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ!


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ

----------


## cptvlg

> Πολύ δύσκολα.
> Oτι πιέζουν να πάρουν όσους περισσοτερους γίνετε το πιστεύω αλλα όλους το θεωρώ πρακτικά αδύνατο.Μονο οι πλοίαρχοι είναι 975 άτομα και περίπου άλλοι 600 μηχανικοί.
> Την πληροφορία αυτή από που την έχεις φιλε cptvlg?


Φέτοςσυμπληρώθηκε ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός αιτήσεων από κάθε άλλη φορά. κυρίως λόγω της διεθνούς κρίσης και ταυτόχρονα της καμπάνιας για τη γενιά των 700 και των χιλιάδων από την άλλη ευρώ, που έκαναν για τις ΑΕΝ η Ε.Ε.Εφοπλιστών και το ΥΕΝ. Οι εφοπλιστές θέλουν μεγαλύτερο αριθμό Ελλήνων Αξιωματικών και αφού συνεισφέρουν στη λειτουργία των ΑΕΝ (μέσω του ΚΝΕ), πιέζουν.
Η πληροφορία έρχεται μέσα από τη Διοίκηση κάποιας ΑΕΝ. Αν δεν υπήρχε η αντίδραση των ΑΕΝ για τα προβλήματα που θα δημιουργούσε μια τέτοια απόφαση (υποδομές, χώροι ενδιαίτησης, προσωπικό, κλπ), θα είχε αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των εισακτών

----------


## Michael

> ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ??
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΛΑΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΑΝ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ..
> ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ?Η' ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 23/10 ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ??
> ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ!
> 
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
> ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ


και γιατί παληκάρι μου δεν κάνεις ένα τηλέφωνό στην σχολή σου... ;  :|

----------


## LIZZIE

στην Κρητη μεχρι στιγμης πρωτοετεις πλοιαρχοι ειμαστε μονο 30 ατομα εκ των οποιων τα 3 η' 4 δεν εχουν ερθει σχεδον καθολου στη σχολη.....εν αντιθεση με τους μηχανικους που σμπληρωνουν 3 ταξεις των 30 ατομων!Τωρα με τις μεταγραφες και αυτα δεν ξερω ποσοι θα ειμαστε... αλλα φανταζομαι πλοιαρχους θα παρουν κι αλλους γιατι ειμαστε πολυ λιγοι ...

----------


## panosL

> στην Κρητη μεχρι στιγμης πρωτοετεις πλοιαρχοι ειμαστε μονο 30 ατομα εκ των οποιων τα 3 η' 4 δεν εχουν ερθει σχεδον καθολου στη σχολη.....εν αντιθεση με τους μηχανικους που σμπληρωνουν 3 ταξεις των 30 ατομων!Τωρα με τις μεταγραφες και αυτα δεν ξερω ποσοι θα ειμαστε... αλλα φανταζομαι πλοιαρχους θα παρουν κι αλλους γιατι ειμαστε πολυ λιγοι ...


Lizzie,δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω κάτι.....
Τώρα βγηκε μια ανακοίνωση για επιλαχόντε που έχει να κάνει με την κάλυψη κενών θέσεω όσων επιτυχόντων δεν εγγραφησαν.
Η προθεσμία για τους επιλχοντες ήταν μεχρι εχθες.Σε περίπτωση που καποιοι απο αυτους δεν εγγραφουν για τον α η β λόγω παίρνουν ξανα και άλλους?
Ακόμη σε περιπτωση που αυτοι που δεν έχουν έρθει σχεδον καθολου πόβονται απο απουσίες παίρνουν αλλους στις θέσεις τους?
Για αυτα τα δύο δεν είμαι σίγουρος.Σαφως όμω και αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο δεν πιστευω να  υπάρξει ανακοινωση για τοσα λίγα άτομα αλλα να επικοινωνησουν τηλεφωνικως.

Φιλικα,
Πάνος

----------


## haytek

Πάνο δύσκολα τα πράγματα αδερφέ..
Δεν γίνεται κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι το υπουργείο να βγάζει ανακοινώσεις για τους επιλαχόντες..
Αν δεν κάνουν εγγραφή οι ανακοινωθέντες επιλαχόντες για τον Α ή Β λόγο , τότε τα μαθήματα γίνονται με τους ήδη υπάρχοντες σπουδάστες..
Συνεπώς,είναι πολύ απίθανο να μπουν κάποιοι παρακάτω..

Δεν πείραζει όμως..Μην απογοητεύσαι,και του χρόνου καιρός είναι΄. :|Απλά μην χάνεις το στόχο σου ..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Capt_Jimm.

Paides, sorry an ginomai ligo akiros (kai ligo ektos xronou) alla twra exw mpei stis A.E.N aspropyrgou. Diavasa polles apantiseis-apopseis kai to eksis pou me problimatise pou lene merikoi (an kai auto thelw na kanw k egw ) einai to na doulepseis gia ligo kairo stin thalassa, na pareis ta diplwmata sou kai na bgeis stis steria. Kai edw erxete i aporia mou : ws ti mporeis na statheis stin steria kai pou mporei na brei antikrisma to ptyxio sou (kurios gia mixanikos me endiaferei).

an tha mporouse na apantisei kapoios stin erwtisi mou tha tou eimai eugnomon!
Euxaristw ek twn prwterwn.

----------


## ΔΟΥΚΙΣΣΑ

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΘΙΞΕΣ...ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΖΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΙΑ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ...ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ..ΟΤΑΝ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ,ΜΑΛΩΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΙΛΙΩΜΑΣΤΕ....Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ,ΑΛΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΑΠΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ...ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΧΑΣΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΟΥ!ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ Α.Ε.Ν.ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ,ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ...ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ....

----------


## christina@

geia sas ime i xristina k ime apo kipro. Emeis edo pou exoume kanei etiseis perimenoume na mas apantisoun edo k 3-4 mines. Akomi den mas enimerosan k mas ipan oti stin xeiroteri perptosi tha pame meta ta xristougenna, kati pou elpizo prosopika na min simvei. Apla eida edo pou legate gia tous epilaxontes k ipa na rotiso an kserei  kaneis kati gia emas apo kipro.

----------


## Μαραμπού

Christina kai egw apo kypro eimai kai exw akrivws to idio provlima, mono pou emena mou lene synexws tin alli evdomada tha sas idopiisoume kai exei 3 mines pou krata auti i istoria.

----------


## GeorgeGr

Auth th vdomada 8 vgoun apotelesmata kai gia allous 60-70 epilaxontes.  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

φαααααααπ τι λες ρε και που το ξέρεις εσύ ?? :Confused: 
(τον ξέρω παιδιά γι αυτό του έγραψα έστι :mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## panosL

> Auth th vdomada 8 vgoun apotelesmata kai gia allous 60-70 epilaxontes.


Μακάρι να γίνει αυτο....εμένα προσωπικά αλλαζει η τωρινη ζωη μου....

----------


## haytek

> Auth th vdomada 8 vgoun apotelesmata kai gia allous 60-70 epilaxontes.


Φίλε καλύτερα πρώτα να είσαι σίγουρος για το τι λες γιατί είναι άδικο και ντροπή να δίνεις ψεύτικες ελπίδες σε άτομα που περιμένουν πως και πως την ενταξή τους.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Από ότι ξέρω και με γνώμονα την λογική, δεν πρόκειται να μπουν άλλοι στις ΑΕΝ διότι έχουν καλυφθεί οι θέσεις και αν μπουν,πότε θα κάνουν την ύλη που προβλέπεται για τα μαθήματα και πότε θα δώσουν εξεταστική?πότε θα μπαρκάρουν?
Γιαυτό άσε τα πράγματα όπως είναι,μην αερολογούμε και αν ΤΕΛΙΚΑ είναι να μπουν κι άλλοι θα το ΜΑΘΟΥΝΕ από το ΥΕΝ και όχι από έσενα και κάθε εσένα.. :Sad:

----------


## GeorgeGr

Kai egw pernw plhrofories apo kapou epeidh euxomai na me paroun kai emena... Eimai sthn idia katastash pou vrisketai o ka8enas edw pera pou perimenei akoma. Eixa plhrofories apo kapou oti 8 3anaparoun, gia otidhpote neotero 8 grafw edw.
Kai mena allazei h "zwh" mou, dioti an den bw se kapoia AEN, 8 paw se ellhnikh grammh gia 6 mhnes kai 8 3anakata8esw ta xartia mou sth sxolh tou xronou pali.

----------


## christina@

> Christina kai egw apo kypro eimai kai exw akrivws to idio provlima, mono pou emena mou lene synexws tin alli evdomada tha sas idopiisoume kai exei 3 mines pou krata auti i istoria.



Ki ego se afti ti thesi vriskome. Mou ipane oti sigoura tha pame kapia stigmi apla den gnorizoun to pote. Oso gia ta mathimata to mono pou mu lene otan rotao ine oti den ine toso diskola k mporoume na kalipsoume tin ili otan pame k isos mas kanoun kapia extra mathimata. Epidei den ine diki mas efthini to oti tha argisoume na xekinisoume k tetia..Den ine oti ta pistevo ola afta pou mu lene apla su leo ti mu exoun pei mexri tora  :Smile:

----------


## Μαραμπού

Prosopika to vlepw ligo dyskolo na mas idopiisoun fetos. Vasika einai 4 mines mathimata prin arxisoume to prwto examino praktikis, e an xasoume ton ena pou tha vriskomaste.. Siga na min kathisoun oi kathigite na mas kanoun kai extra mathimata. Egw vrika kai spiti thessaloniki kai menw edw pleon, opote opote kai na mas idopiisoun tha eimai etoimos :Smile:

----------


## christina@

den xero sigoura apla mu ipan oti sigoura tha 3ekinisoume fetos ala den xero kata poso isxei sigoura afto i apla ine logia. Pos xereis omos sigoura oti tha pas thessaloniki? Ti sxoles exeis epilexei?

----------


## Μαραμπού

Oi listes exoun vgei apla den tis anakoinwnoun, egw exw patera sxetiko me to epaggelma kai rotontas mathame pou me evalan, itan i prwti mou epilogi

----------


## panosL

Δε βλέπω εξελίξεις στο θέμα και μάλλον είναι ανωφελο να υπάρχουν ακόμη ελπίδες....

----------


## kwstantinos18

paidia kalhspera.sta swstika uparxei periptwsh na mas kopsoun entelws se kapoio mathima kai an den perasoume kai sthn epanalhptikh eksetash h xarizoun tpt?mhpws kserete??

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> paidia kalhspera.sta swstika uparxei periptwsh na mas kopsoun entelws se kapoio mathima kai an den perasoume kai sthn epanalhptikh eksetash h xarizoun tpt?mhpws kserete??


Όχι φίλε, αρκεί να παρακολουθείς και είσαι εντάξει  :Wink:

----------


## kwstantinos18

euxaristw giati exw kopei sta iatrika kai fovamai mh mou thn kanoun thn stravh alla den nomizeis e???

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> euxaristw giati exw kopei sta iatrika kai fovamai mh mou thn kanoun thn stravh alla den nomizeis e???


Ρε φίλε πως το κατάφερες αυτό; :Very Happy: 
Δε νομίζω να στη κάνουν όχι..

----------


## kwstantinos18

> Ρε φίλε πως το κατάφερες αυτό;
> Δε νομίζω να στη κάνουν όχι..


ti na kanw re file kophka gia mia erwthsh afou tis prohgoumenes meres psinomoun sto pureto :Very Happy:  makari na einai mono ta iatrika ti na pw...mexri stigmhs asfaleia exw perasei kai dinw deutera purosvestika

----------


## haytek

Εγώ πέρασα σωστικά,πυροσβεστικά και δίνω αύριο Ιατρικά.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά αύριο η σχολή είναι ανοιχτή ??
αν ξέρει κανείς ας μου πεί μια γιατί θέλω να πάω στην γραμματεία να κάνω κάτι !

----------


## alkiviadis

> παιδιά αύριο η σχολή είναι ανοιχτή ??
> αν ξέρει κανείς ας μου πεί μια γιατί θέλω να πάω στην γραμματεία να κάνω κάτι !


Αύριο οι σχολές ΕΝ είναι κλειστές..

----------


## Νικόλας

α οκ τότε τα λέμε αυρίο το πρωί που θα μαι εκεί 
ελπίζω να σας δώ ! :Very Happy:

----------


## GeorgeGr

3erei kaneis mexri pote 8 ginetai na grafteis 3ana se kapoia AEN to 2010?

----------


## panosL

> 3erei kaneis mexri pote 8 ginetai na grafteis 3ana se kapoia AEN to 2010?


Αυτό είναι απίθανο να το γνωρίζουμε με ακρίβεια αυτόν τον καιρό.Γράφονται οι ημερομηνίες σε κάθε προκύρηψη για τη νέα χρονιά που συνήθως ανακοινωνεται στα τέλη της άνοιξης.Αν θέλεις να ξέρεις πάνω κάτω ριξε μια ματια σε αυτές των τελευταίων ετών.

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## GeorgeGr

Tha to exw upoyin, euxaristw polu...
Apla twra ftiaxnw to fulladio mou kai 8elw na dw posous mhnes kai posa moria 8 borw na parw mexri na kata8esw 3ana ta xartia mou tou xronou.

----------


## panosL

Να έχεις υπόψην σου πως η ελάχιστη υπηρεσια είναι με τα περσινα δεδομένα 210 μέρες (7 μηνες) και το ότι θα πρέπει να έχεις ξαμπαρκαρει πριν το τέλος της προθεσμίας υποβολης διακαιολογητικών
ώστε να προλάβεις..

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## jennie

Ξερει κανεις αν για αυτες τις 210 μερες ναυτικης εμπειριας πρεπει να γινουν πανω σε καραβι με συγκεκριμενα κριτηρια και πιοα ειναι αυτα?

----------


## GeorgeGr

Boreis na deis kai sth prokiri3i, leei pws prepei to karavi na exei ellhnikh shmaia kai na sumbadizei me to NAT... 

Den 3erw an h kupriakh sumbadizei me to NAT, an 3erei kaneis as mas pei...

----------


## Νικόλας

ΣΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΡΕ 10000 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΒΛΙΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΤ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΥΠΡΙΑΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ !!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## GeorgeGr

hahahahaha, okay agorina, to phra apofash! 
Ade na boume na teleiwnoume!  :Cool:

----------


## Dark_kronos

Αυτο που πιστευω πως ειναι μεγαλος παραγωντας ειναι η αποψης που εχουν ριζωθει στον απλο λαο... Σε ολους αυτους που μεγαλωσαν με πατερα στα καραβια και εκαναν απο 6 μηνες μεχρι λιγα χρονια να τον δουν, αυτους που δεν εβλεπαν τα παιδια του επειδη ητανε στα καραβια κλπ... Η πληοψηφια του κοσμου δεν εχει συνιδιτοποιησει ακομα οτι ο ναυτικος δεν ειναι πλεων αυτο που ητανε... Οτι οι συνθικες ειναι καλητερες, τα ταξιδια πιο συντομα και οτι πλεων το να εισαι ναυτικος δεν πρεπει να ειναι μια λυση αναγκης αλλα ενα επαγκελμα που ειναι για αυτους που το γουσταρουν και μπορουν να δεχτουν τις ιδιετερες δυσκολιες του.

Οταν σε οπιων και αν πεις οτι θες να κανεις ενα επαγκελμα που ειναι στην θαλασσα ειναι απαντισεις οπως με περιεχομενο "οικογενια","δυσκολα","μην το κανεις" κλπ, πως να αποκτισει μια παραπανω επαφη και να δειξει ενδιαφερων ενα παιδι;

Και ιδικα τα περι οικογενιας τα ακουω βερεσε στην εποχη μας! Τελιωνοντας την σχολη στα 21-22, και με 5 χρονια υπηρεσιας, πριν τα 30 εχεις φτασει να εισαι πλοιαρχος, εχεις ηδη κανει πολλα ταξιδια, και σιγουρα εχεις μαθει και δει πολλα... Και ειναι δικη του επιλογη ποσο καιρο θα παραμεινει στα καραβια, ειτε για τα λευτα, ειτε επειδη του αρεσει, ειτε για οπιονδηποτε λογο θελει
Εας ανθρωπος στην στερια στα 30 του, αν ειναι τυχερος εχει καταφερει να βρει μια σταθερη δουλεια και αρχιζει να προσπαθει για καλητερες θεσεις κλπ.  Που χρονος λοιπον για οικογενια;

Ποσοι κανουν οικογενια πλεων πριν τα 30-35;... Στους δικους μου κυκλους τουλαχιστων, ξερω πολυ λιγες περιπτωσεις οικογενιας πριν τα 30, και παραπολλες που δεν το σκευτονται καν... 

Ωστωσο, οι μεγαλητεροι, δεν τα συνιδιτοποιουν αυτα... και τετιες αποψης περνανε και στους νεους...

----------


## Capt_Jimm.

Πολύ σωστή η τοποθέτηση σου φιλε, και να προσθέσω ακόμα ότι όταν ανεβείς επίπεδο και καταφέρεις πλέον να είσαι σε μια υψηλή θέση και να αμείβεσαι με πολύ καλά λεφτά... αυτό αντιπροσωπεύει το άγχος που θα τραβάς...ενώ στην στεριά τραβάς άγχος χωρίς ανταμοιβή και εκτος αυτού δεν σου μένει και χρόνος να ζήσεις την ζωή σου καθώς η ζωή στην πόλη πάει πολύ γρήγορα.
Παρ όλα αυτά όμως όπως είπες αν θελήσεις να σταματήσεις μια καριέρα θάλασσας στα 30 σου... τι θα κανεις στην στεριά? το έχω πραγματική απορία...(δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν διέξοδοι, απλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ που υπάρχουν αυτοί...)

----------


## Dark_kronos

> Πολύ σωστή η τοποθέτηση σου φιλε, και να προσθέσω ακόμα ότι όταν ανεβείς επίπεδο και καταφέρεις πλέον να είσαι σε μια υψηλή θέση και να αμείβεσαι με πολύ καλά λεφτά... αυτό αντιπροσωπεύει το άγχος που θα τραβάς...ενώ στην στεριά τραβάς άγχος χωρίς ανταμοιβή και εκτος αυτού δεν σου μένει και χρόνος να ζήσεις την ζωή σου καθώς η ζωή στην πόλη πάει πολύ γρήγορα.
> Παρ όλα αυτά όμως όπως είπες αν θελήσεις να σταματήσεις μια καριέρα θάλασσας στα 30 σου... τι θα κανεις στην στεριά? το έχω πραγματική απορία...(δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν διέξοδοι, απλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ που υπάρχουν αυτοί...)


Νομιζω υπαρχουν διαφορες θεσεις στο λιμενικο και σε θεματα διοικισης του λιμανιου η οπιες ζητουν πλοιαρχους με πειρα. (δεν ξερω με σιγουρια, ας μιλουσουν οι γνωστες, τοσους εχει το φορουμ, εγω ακομα μαθενω)
Επισης ειναι και οι θεσεις σε ναυτιλιακες εταιριες
Σε πιο μεση λυση, υπαρχουν οι πιλοτοι... 


Αλλα μπορεις φυσικα να δουλεψεις σε πραγματα ασχετα με την ναυτιλια... Αλλωστε με τους μισθους που περνεις τοσα χρονια, αν το εχεις κατα νου να εγκαταληψεις καπια στιγμη το επαγκελμα νομιζω μπορεις να κανεις τα κουμαντα σου για να εχεις καπια χρηματα στην ακρη και να μπορεις να κανεις διαφορα μολις πατησεις στερια...

Μια περιπτωση που εχω στο μυαλο μου τουλαχιστων, οταν εφυγε απο τα καραβια (σε μεγαλη ηλικια και με οικογενια) επενδυσε σε μια εταιρια και μεχρι τωρα βγαζει λευτα απο αυτο, και συνχρονος εχει καπια εργασια σε ναυτιλιακα (δεν ξερω τι ακριβος για να σου πω)

----------


## papajo

-deleted -

----------


## ChiefMate

Πριν απο ολα θα πρεπει να κατανοηθει απο τους νεοτερους οτι ενας Πλοιαρχος τα 30 του,ειναι Πλοιαρχος περισοτερο στα χαρτια,παρα στην πραξη...
Η δουλεια μας βασιζεται στην εμπειρια κ ενα γραφειο σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα απασχολει εναν Πλοιαρχο στα 30 του οπως εναν Πλοιαρχο στα 40 του...
Γι αυτο αγαπηστε την δουλεια οπως ειναι κ οι ευκαιριες θα ειναι πολλες γιατι μελλον στα γραφεια υπαρχει για ολους αρκει να μπορει ο καθενας να προσφερει κ να ανταποκριθει σε αυτο που ζητανε οι εταιρειες....

----------


## Michael

> Πριν απο ολα θα πρεπει να κατανοηθει απο τους νεοτερους οτι ενας Πλοιαρχος τα 30 του,ειναι Πλοιαρχος περισοτερο στα χαρτια,παρα στην πραξη...
> Η δουλεια μας βασιζεται στην εμπειρια κ ενα γραφειο σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα απασχολει εναν Πλοιαρχο στα 30 του οπως εναν Πλοιαρχο στα 40 του...


Φρονώ πως αυτός δεν είναι ένας αυστηρός κανόνας. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν και πλοίαρχοι 30 ή και λιγότερων ετών με πολύ περισσότερες γνώσεις και ορθότερη κρίση και περισσότερη αποφασιστικότητα από έναν 40 χρονο πλοίαρχο. 

Η εμπειρία δεν αποκτίεται μόνο με τον χρόνο. Ο χρόνος είναι μόνο ένας παραγοντας, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα ο πιο καθοριστικός. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι εξίσου κρίσιμοι παράγοντες που μπορούν να επισπεύσουν ή να επιβραδύνουν δραστικά τον ρυθμό πρόσκτησης εμπειρίας. Λ.χ. οι έμφυτες νοητικές ικανότητες του ατόμου, το ενδιαφέρον του και αγάπη του για το επαγγελμά του και την επιστήμη του, ο κόπος και η προσπαθεια που καταβάλει για την μελέτη και την ανάλυση περιστατικών και γνώσεων που του προσφέρωνται, η συναισθηματική του νοημοσύνη κ.ο.κ.
Το πιστευώ όχι μόνο "θεωρητικά", αλλά και από άμεση εμπειρία. Έχώ δει "εμπειρους" καπετανάρες 35, 40 ή και πλέον ετών να αγνοούν βασικά στοιχεία χειρισμού πλοίου, ναυτιλίας, GMDSS, ναυτικού και εργατικού δικαίου, μέσων, μηχανσιμών και υπολογισμών φορτοεκφόρτωσης, safety, ακόμα και διοίκησης προσωπικού και αγγλικής γλώσσας (αν όχι και της ελληνικής...). Και το πιο άσχημο δεν ήταν η άγνοια τους, άλλα ότι δεν την παραδέχωνταν και ήθελαν να επιβάλλουν τις στρεβλές και ενίοτε επικίνδυνες απόψεις τους σε κατα πολύ νεότερους τους "απειρότερους" συναδέλφους τους αν και οι τελευταίοι κατέβαλαν φιλότιμες προσπάθειες να τους εξηγήσουν το εσφαλμένο των απόψεων με τεκμηριωμένο και συνάμα λετπό και διακριτικό τρόπο για να μην τους κάνουν να νοιώθουν ότι πληγώνεται η επαγγελματική τους αξιοπρέπεια και το γόητρο ή το κύρος του αξιώματός τους.
Το αποτέλεσμα; Μεταξύ άλλων, να ρεπορτάρουν οι "έμπειροι" τους "άπειρους" στην εταιρία και να τους βγάζουν άχρηστους, ανίδεους, χαζούς, ισχυρογνώμωνες και διάφορα άλλα παρεμφερή.... Αυτό βέβαια στην καλύτερη περίπτωση διότι στην χειρότερη υπάρχει και ο φθόνος....

Αν πέσει κανείς λοιπόν σε τέτοιου είδους περιπτώσεις απανωτά και δεν διαμαρτύρεται τότε στα 30 του μάλλον θα έιναι περισσότερο πλοίαρχός στην... πράξη, αλλά πολύ λιγότερο στα χαρτιά (βλέπε ρεπόρτα...) :Cool: . Αν και βέβαια τελικά η αξία δεν κρύβεται και διαπιστώνεται από όποιον ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά για αυτήν.

Συνεπώς, ναι  ίσως δεν πρέπει κανεις να θεωρεί αυτονόητο το να βγει από τα 30 του σε γραφείο, δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτός ο επαγγελματικός του στόχος, αλλά το να γίνει καλός Πλοίαρχος. 

Είναι μάλλον προτιμότερο να διαλέξει το επάγγελμα αν πράγματι του αρέσουν τα στοιχεία που το συνθέτουν και αν προτίθεται κοπιάσει να για να είναι ένας καλός επαγγελματίας και επιστήμονικά καταρτισμένος Πλοίαρχος. Αν όντως τελικά κοπιάσει και αποκτήσει τις ανάλογες ικανότητες τότε μπορεί να βγει στα 30 του στο γραφείο, μπορεί και στα 60, αλλά θα γνωρίζει πάντοτε πως στέκεται γερά στα πόδια του και πώς ό,τι κάνει είναι επιλογή του. 

Αν πας με μοναδικό στόχο να βγεις στα 30 αλλά όχι να γίνεις ένας πολύ καλός Πλοίαρχος, τότε μπορέι να μην βγεις ούτε στα 90... και αν βγεις αυτό δεν θα σημαινει ότι είσαι πολύ εμπειρος και ούτε ότι θα το απολαμβάνεις...

----------


## ChiefMate

Ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του.
Εγω σαν λιγο παλαιοτερος απο αυτους που βρισκονται στις σχολες ή αυτους που τωρα εγιναν Ανθυποπλοιαρχοι εχω καθηκον να προσγειωνω τις υπερμετρες φιλοδοξιες κ να τις κανω απλες φιλοδοξιες,ΠΑΝΤΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ να κοβω τα φτερα των νεων.
Κ ολα αυτα για εναν απλο λογο!
Γιατι βλεπω ενα φουσκωμα μυαλων στους νεους μεσα απο τις σχολες,αγνοια του φοβου κ καμια επιγνωση συνεπειων απο το τι γινεται μετα απο λαθος αποφασεις των αξιωματικων εν γενει,χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι εγω δεν εχω κανει ή δεν θα κανω λαθη.

Ομως ειναι καλο να παραδεχομαστε ορισμενα πραγματα,να κοιταμε το δασος κ οχι μονο το δεντρο!
Ας μας πουν οι παλαιοτεροι εδω μεσα πως ενιωθαν οταν βγηκαν στην βαρδιολα κ ειπαν Μολα Ολα για πρωτη φπρα,ας προσπαθησουμε να μπουμε στην θεση τους εκεινη την δεδομενη στιγμη,κ αν νιωθουν ολοι τοσο ανετα το μελλον στην ξηρα τους ανηκει.
Κ οσο για την ηληκια που ανεφερε ο προηγουμενος φιλος,οι εξαιρεσεις υπαρχουν αλλα δεν θα δεχτω με τιποτα οτι απο τα 30 του καποιος θα κανει τοσο σωστα την δουλεια του Αρχιπλοιαρχου οσο ενας μεγαλυτερος....

----------


## Michael

> Γιατι βλεπω ενα φουσκωμα μυαλων στους νεους μεσα απο τις σχολες,αγνοια του φοβου κ καμια επιγνωση συνεπειων απο το τι γινεται μετα απο λαθος αποφασεις των αξιωματικων εν γενει,


Όντως, αντί να φορτώνουν τους σπουδαστές με χρήσιμες γνώσεις και κρίσιμες δεξιότητες τους φορτώνουν τα μυαλά με αέρα κοπανιστό. Ε, ο καθένας προσφέρει ότι έχει... Το σύστημα της ναυτική εκπαίδευσης πάσχει.
Γι΄αυτό πρέπει κανέις να κοπιάσει για να πετύχεί αυτό που θέλει και αυτό σημαίνει προσωπική μελέτη και ενδιαφέρον πέραν από το τυπικά που προσφέρει το επίσημο σύστημα της ελληνικής ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης...





> Ας μας πουν οι παλαιοτεροι εδω μεσα πως ενιωθαν οταν βγηκαν στην βαρδιολα κ ειπαν Μολα Ολα για πρωτη φπρα,ας προσπαθησουμε να μπουμε στην θεση τους εκεινη την δεδομενη στιγμη,κ αν νιωθουν ολοι τοσο ανετα το μελλον στην ξηρα τους ανηκει.
> Κ οσο για την ηληκια που ανεφερε ο προηγουμενος φιλος,οι εξαιρεσεις υπαρχουν αλλα δεν θα δεχτω με τιποτα οτι απο τα 30 του καποιος θα κανει τοσο σωστα την δουλεια του Αρχιπλοιαρχου οσο ενας μεγαλυτερος....


Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολή. Ανάλογα με την προετοιμασια που έχει κάνει ο καθένας έχει και ανάλογη συνάισθηση των κινδύνων και της ευθύνης. Όσο μεγαλύτερη προτοιμασία τοσο μεγαλύτερη η συναίσθηση συγκεκριμένων κινδύνων.

Τώρα όσο για την ηλικία ενός Αρχιπλοιάρχου, απόψεις είναι αυτές, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως το κύρος του καθενός δεν πηγάζει από την ηλικία του αλλά από την συμπεριφορά του και τις ικανότητές του. Και σίγουρα ο χρόνος πάιζει έναν ρόλο στην διαμόρφωση των δυο τελευταίων αλλά όχι πάντοτε καθοριστικό. Και να  πω και κάτι ακόμα, έ, όποιος βγαίνει στο γραφείο και τον "χρήζουμε" αρχιπλοίαρχο δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι κιόλας... Μπορεί να φαίνωμαι λίγο ισοπεδωτικός ή και αλαζονικός, αλλά από την λιγοστή εμπειρία μου δεν θεωρώ ότι στα γραφεία βγαίνουν πάντοτε οι καλύτεροι ούτε και ότι στα πλοία προωθούνται στα ανώτερα αξιώματα μόνο αυτοί. Θα έπρεπε άλλα, δεν νομίζω πως συμβαίνει.

Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση ο νέος συνάδελφος που προγραμματιζει και εξετάζει τις εναλλακτικές για το μέλλον του θα πρέπει να ζυγιάζει περισσότερο τον κόπο που χρειάζεται να καταβάλει σε μια δεδομένη περίοδο χρόνου και όχι τον ίδιο τον χρόνο και μόνο σαν παράγοντα επαγγελματικής εξέλιξης. Πρέπει δηλαδή να βλέπει την απόκτηση εμπειριών, γνώσεων και δεξιοτήτων ως μια ενεργητική διαδικασία την οποία ό ίδιος πρέπει συνεχώς να κινεί και όχι μια παθητική κατάσταση που χρόνος περνάει και αυτός ωριμάζει σαν... το καλό κρασί. Διότι και ανθυπολοίαρχος, και γραμματικός, και καπετάνιος και αρχιπλοίαρχός μπορεί να πιάσει αλλά άμα δεν στέκεται γερά στα πόδια του θα τον βλέπουν και και θα γελάνε και όταν γίνει η στραβή θα έχει και την ευθύνη και θα βρεθεί με τις χειροπέδες στα χέρια χωρίς να έχει καταλάβει καλά-καλά τι έχει συμβεί. Είναι αυτό περίπου που ο ChiefMate αναφέρει ως "_αγνοια του φοβου κ καμια επιγνωση συνεπειων απο το τι γινεται μετα απο λαθος αποφασεις" ._ Το τι θα κάνει ο καθένας πάνω στην δουλεια του, και εδικά ο κάπετάνιος, πρέπει να το αποφασίζει ο ίδιος σύμφωνα με την κρίση του και τις γνώσεις του και όχι να θεωρεί ότι κάποιος προιστάμενος του ή κάποιος από τον γραφείο θα του δώσει μια έτοιμή απάντηση-λύση και αυτός απλά θα την εφαρμόσει αμελλητί. Ο καπετάνιος έχει αυξημένη ΄προσωπικη ευθύνη και για αυτό έχει, όσο την έχει ακόμα, και αυξημένη εξουσία στο να λαμβάνει αποφάσεις, τις οποίες όμως θα πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να τεκμηριώσει και να υποστηρίξει όταν χρειαστεί, ακόμα και αν χρειαστεί να έρθεί σε αντίθεση είτε με αρχιπλοιαρχους ή άλλους υπαλληλους του γραφείου είτε με δημόσιες αρχές.

----------


## DiMa_GR

Paidia ... ta apoluthria pote 8a ta paroume emeis pou dn perasame ??  :Sad: 
mia grhgorh apanthsh plz ! 8elw help ! ...  :Confused:

----------


## marios.sp

> Paidia ... ta apoluthria pote 8a ta paroume emeis pou dn perasame ?? 
> mia grhgorh apanthsh plz ! 8elw help ! ...


Δεν σας τα εχουν δωσει ακομα??παρε φιλε μου ενα τηλεφωνο ή το Υπουργειο ή την σχολη.

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Δεν σας τα εχουν δωσει ακομα??παρε φιλε μου ενα τηλεφωνο ή το Υπουργειο ή την σχολη.


Phra sxolh .. k me eipan telh dekembriou 8a ta steiloun .. :S
k meta phra stn dekn ! sto upourgeio .. alla dn to shkwnoun ..  :Sad:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Phra sxolh .. k me eipan telh dekembriou 8a ta steiloun .. :S
> k meta phra stn dekn ! sto upourgeio .. alla dn to shkwnoun ..



Σοβαρα???
Πρωτη φορα στα χρονικα συμβαινει αυτο!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## papajo

Λοιπόν παίδες μια λίγο άσχετη ερώτηση είναι κανένας Σερραίος στην AEN Ασπροπύργου; Ή έστω κάποιος που να μένει Αγία παρασκευή – Χολαργό – Χαλάνδρι – Παπάγο ; Ή και τα 2; :P Γιατί ούτε από τους μεν βρήκα ούτε από τους δε :P κάντε μου ένα PM σας plz  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeGr

> Paidia ... ta apoluthria pote 8a ta paroume emeis pou dn perasame ?? 
> mia grhgorh apanthsh plz ! 8elw help ! ...



Ta ehoun sto upourgei, egw phga kai ta phra amesws  :Wink: 
Ean pas kai ta zhthseis pes na sou dwsoun kai thn e3etash pou ekanes stous giatrous giati apo monoi tous den to dinoun.

Mh perimeneis padws, monos sou phgaine na ta ta pareis.  :Wink:

----------


## moumple

Paidia kalhspera 8a h8ela na ma8w giauto pou upo8hke parapanw.
Ki egw to apoluthrio mou den to xw parei akoma.
Mhpws kapoios mporei na mou pei apo pou mporw na paw na to parw giati eimai apo 8essalonikh?to xreiazomai epeigontws gia na mpw se mia sxolh pou dhlwsa mexri ths 14 ianouariou.
Den kserw an 8a mou to xoun steilei ws tote kai ligo me exei piasei ena anxos.sas parakalw osoi mporeite na me help!! :S

----------


## DiMa_GR

r file 8a phgaina na to parw !  :Smile: 
alla menw katerini ! pou na paw ?? a8hna ??  :Sad:  dn paizei fash !
pntwc tnx gia tn apanthsh !  :Very Happy:

----------


## GeorgeGr

> r file 8a phgaina na to parw ! 
> alla menw katerini ! pou na paw ?? a8hna ??  dn paizei fash !
> pntwc tnx gia tn apanthsh !


Parakalw, den kanei tpt 
Giati den to zhtas apo kapoia topikh uphresia? Olo kai kati ginetai  :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeGr

> Paidia kalhspera 8a h8ela na ma8w giauto pou upo8hke parapanw.
> Ki egw to apoluthrio mou den to xw parei akoma.
> Mhpws kapoios mporei na mou pei apo pou mporw na paw na to parw giati eimai apo 8essalonikh?to xreiazomai epeigontws gia na mpw se mia sxolh pou dhlwsa mexri ths 14 ianouariou.
> Den kserw an 8a mou to xoun steilei ws tote kai ligo me exei piasei ena anxos.sas parakalw osoi mporeite na me help!! :S


Kapoio topiko paromoio upourgeio h kapoia uphresia? 

Κ.Ε.Π?

----------


## moumple

> Kapoio topiko paromoio upourgeio h kapoia uphresia? 
> 
> Κ.Ε.Π?


8a koitaksw apo bdomada na paw sta KEP mhpws kai mporesoun na mou to dwsoun apo kei.
To kako einai oti ta sxoleia einai kleista logo giortwn ki etsi den mporw na enhmerw8w gia to ti na kanw.Twra gia to an uparxei kapoio pararthma upourgeiou paideias edw 8essalonikh den kserw:? an kserei kapoios,parakalw as mou pei.
Gia oti newtero 8a sas enhmerwsw.
Xronia polla kai euxaristw polu!  :Smile:

----------


## moumple

Paidia brhka mia fwtotupia tou apoluthriou mou,pou thn exw epikurwmenh apo thn astunomia.
Exei omws hmeromhnia panw 25/2/08, thn epikurwsa prin 2 xronia.:? 
Isxuei akoma,h exoun auta orio mexri pote isxuoun? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## GeorgeGr

> Paidia brhka mia fwtotupia tou apoluthriou mou,pou thn exw epikurwmenh apo thn astunomia.
> Exei omws hmeromhnia panw 25/2/08, thn epikurwsa prin 2 xronia.:? 
> Isxuei akoma,h exoun auta orio mexri pote isxuoun?


Fusika kai isxuei  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis17

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά και απο μένα!
Ξέρω πως το αρχικό μου ποστ ήταν κάπως μεγάλο  :Very Happy: 
Αλλά είχα ψιλοαγχωθεί και για να μην ξεχάσω τπτ τα έγραψα όλα μαζί  :Razz: 
Παρόλα αυτά , εντάξει βρήκα τις απαντήσεις που έψαχνα σε άλλα ποστ  :Very Happy: 
Τώρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, που αν και έψαξα στο φόρουμ δεν βρίκα κατι σχετικό...
Για να μπώ σε μια ΑΕΝ τι χαρτιά και διαδικασίες χρειάζοντε, γιατι βλέπω κατι για πανελλήνιες κάτι για προκυρήξεις και διάφορα και χάθηκα λίγο  :Razz:

----------


## marios.sp

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά και απο μένα!
> Ξέρω πως το αρχικό μου ποστ ήταν κάπως μεγάλο 
> Αλλά είχα ψιλοαγχωθεί και για να μην ξεχάσω τπτ τα έγραψα όλα μαζί 
> Παρόλα αυτά , εντάξει βρήκα τις απαντήσεις που έψαχνα σε άλλα ποστ 
> Τώρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, που αν και έψαξα στο φόρουμ δεν βρίκα κατι σχετικό...
> Για να μπώ σε μια ΑΕΝ τι χαρτιά και διαδικασίες χρειάζοντε, γιατι βλέπω κατι για πανελλήνιες κάτι για προκυρήξεις και διάφορα και χάθηκα λίγο


Θαναση καλως ηρθες και Χρονια Πολλα,

Καθε χρονια στις ΑΕΝ μπαινουν παιδια μεσω πανελληνιων και τα τελευταια χρονια με το απολυτηριο μονο..Παντως ειτε με Πανελληνιες μπεις ειτε με απολυτηριο θα πρεπει να περασεις πριν μπεις απο ιατρικες εξετασεις.Εξεταζεσαι απο παθολογο και απο οφθαλμιατρο.Το ποτε θα γινουν αυτες οι εξετασεις καθωριζεται απο την προκυρηξη που βγαινει καθε χρονο.

----------


## Christiano

thelw na ma8w an mporei kapoios na mou pei mesa stin sxoli sta 2 taksidia praktikis plirwnese k an nai poso

----------


## marios.sp

> thelw na ma8w an mporei kapoios na mou pei mesa stin sxoli sta 2 taksidia praktikis plirwnese k an nai poso


Στα δυο ταξιδια πληρωνεσαι.Αναλογα το βαπορι που θα εισαι ειναι και τα λεφτα που θα περνεις.Στα ποντοπορα ειναι απο 1500-2500,ενω στα ποσταλια(επιβατικα)ειναι πιο λιγα.

----------


## meridiantide

καλησπέρα παιδιά είπα να γράψω για να ενημερωθούν και άλλοι για το τι ισχύει φέτος, υπάρχουν πολλά άρθρα και πηγές online αλλά το πιο επίσημο που πιστεύω ότι θα ισχύσει φέτος είναι αυτό που γράφει το φετινό Ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο για τις πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις 2010.
Αναφέρονται τα εξής:

"Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 25 του Ν.3687/2008 οι κάτοχοι βεβαίωσης πρόσβασης ημερήσιου Γενικού Λυκείου που επιθυμούν να είναι υποψήφιοι για το 10% των θέσεων εισακτέων, διατηρούν αυτό το δικαίωμα για 2 μόνο χρόνια μετά την τελευταία εξέτασή τους. Δηλαδή εφέτος υποψήφιοι με το 10% μπορούν να είναι μόνο όσοι απέκτησαν Βεβαίωση
Πρόσβασης το 2008 ή το 2009. "

(link)

Συνεπώς κάποιος σαν κι εμένα που είναι απόφοιτος ενιαίου λυκείου της χρονιάς 2003-2004 δεν μπορεί να παραδώσει μηχανογραφικό.

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τώρα είναι αν υπάρχει άλλη διαδικασία (π.χ. μόνο με απολυτήριο - 18.4 ήταν το δικό μου) για να γραφτώ σε κάποια Α.Ε.Ν.
Πώς μπορώ να μάθω αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Πρέπει να περιμένω την προκήρυξη η οποία λογικά βγαίνει Απρίλιο-Μάιο?

----------


## marios.sp

> καλησπέρα παιδιά είπα να γράψω για να ενημερωθούν και άλλοι για το τι ισχύει φέτος, υπάρχουν πολλά άρθρα και πηγές online αλλά το πιο επίσημο που πιστεύω ότι θα ισχύσει φέτος είναι αυτό που γράφει το φετινό Ενημερωτικό φυλλάδιο για τις πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις 2010.
> Αναφέρονται τα εξής:
> 
> "Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 25 του Ν.3687/2008 οι κάτοχοι βεβαίωσης πρόσβασης ημερήσιου Γενικού Λυκείου που επιθυμούν να είναι υποψήφιοι για το 10% των θέσεων εισακτέων, διατηρούν αυτό το δικαίωμα για 2 μόνο χρόνια μετά την τελευταία εξέτασή τους. Δηλαδή εφέτος υποψήφιοι με το 10% μπορούν να είναι μόνο όσοι απέκτησαν Βεβαίωση
> Πρόσβασης το 2008 ή το 2009. "
> 
> (link)
> 
> Συνεπώς κάποιος σαν κι εμένα που είναι απόφοιτος ενιαίου λυκείου της χρονιάς 2003-2004 δεν μπορεί να παραδώσει μηχανογραφικό.
> ...


Ναι θα πρεπει να περιμενεις μεχρι τον Μαιο να δεις αν ισχυει και φετος η εισαγωγη με το απολυτηριο.

Παντως αν ισχυει ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι θα μπεις στην σχολη με το απολυτηριο που εχεις.

----------


## meridiantide

Ναι απ'ότι μίλησα και με υπεύθυνο στο ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου θα πρέπει να γίνουν νέες ρυθμίσεις στην προκήρυξη φέτος καθώς με την παρούσα κατάσταση μπορούν να δηλώσουν για ΑΕΝ μόνο άτομα που αποφοίτησαν τις χρονιές (2008-2009 με μηχανογραφικό 10%) και οι φετινοί μαθητές που τελειώνουν τον Ιούνιο.

Οπότε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι περιμένουμε.

----------


## Mks

> Ναι απ'ότι μίλησα και με υπεύθυνο στο ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου θα πρέπει να γίνουν νέες ρυθμίσεις στην προκήρυξη φέτος καθώς με την παρούσα κατάσταση μπορούν να δηλώσουν για ΑΕΝ μόνο άτομα που αποφοίτησαν τις χρονιές (2008-2009 με μηχανογραφικό 10%) και οι φετινοί μαθητές που τελειώνουν τον Ιούνιο.
> 
> Οπότε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι περιμένουμε.


Επειδη δεν καταλαβα:| εγω τελειωσα το 2008 μπορω να κανω αιτηση με την προκυρηξη που βγαινει τον μάιο (2010) και να εισαχθω μονο με το απολυτηριο μου?(οχι μηχανογραφικο απολυτηριο λυκειου)

----------


## marios.sp

> Επειδη δεν καταλαβα:| εγω τελειωσα το 2008 μπορω να κανω αιτηση με την προκυρηξη που βγαινει τον μάιο (2010)και να εισαχθω μονο με το απολυτηριο μου?


Με το απολυτηριο γινεται για οποιονδηποτε αρκει να μην εχει υπερβει το 26ο ετος της ηλικιας του.

----------


## Mks

Συνηθως ποτε βγαινει η προκυριξη και αν βγει απο που μπορω να μαθω οτι βγηκε και απο που μπορω να προμηθευτω μια ετσι ωστε να κανω την αιτηση μου?

----------


## marios.sp

> Συνηθως ποτε βγαινει η προκυριξη και αν βγει απο που μπορω να μαθω οτι βγηκε και απο που μπορω να προμηθευτω μια ετσι ωστε να κανω την αιτηση μου?


Συνηθως βγαινει γυρω στον Μαιο.Θα ανακοινωθει στο σαιτ του ΥΕΝ.

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ Κ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΙΣΕΙΣ.

1 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΗΝΙΕΣ 
2 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΛ
3 ΕΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΙΟΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΤΙΣ Γ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΑΘΜΟ 13 .....ΕΧΕΙ ΕΛΠΙΔΕΣ!!????

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ Κ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΙΣΕΙΣ.
> 
> 1 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΗΝΙΕΣ 
> 2 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΛ
> 3 ΕΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΙΟΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΤΙΣ Γ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΑΘΜΟ 13 .....ΕΧΕΙ ΕΛΠΙΔΕΣ!!????
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!


Φιλε καλως ηρθες,

1)Η βαση ειναι 8830(καπου εκει).
2)Πιστευω οτι ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.
3)Φετος μπηκαν παιδια με απολυτηριο 13.Αλλα ειναι αναλογα την χρονια και την ζητηση που θα εχει η σχολη.

----------


## dimitris cpt

se euxaristw poli file mu g tis ploirofories.....


episeis tha ithela na kanw alli mia erwtisi se periptwsi pou den peraseis me panelinies ......meta pigeneis k kaneis etisi me to apolitirio k an se dialexoun kalos???!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> se euxaristw poli file mu g tis ploirofories.....
> 
> 
> episeis tha ithela na kanw alli mia erwtisi se periptwsi pou den peraseis me panelinies ......meta pigeneis k kaneis etisi me to apolitirio k an se dialexoun kalos???!!!!


Κατα τον Μαιο θα βγει μια προκυρηξη.Εκει θα αναφερει αν θα παρουν παιδια με απολυτηριο.Αν παρουν θα πρεπει να πας να περασεις υγειονομικες εξετασεις και μετα να πας να κανεις τα χαρτια σου.Η διαδικασια που θα πρεπει να κανεις θα αναγραφεται στην προκυρηξη.

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ Μ !!!!

----------


## andrew-seadoo

ρε παιδια ξερετε αν μπορεισ να μπεις ΑΕΝ αποκτωντας την ελληνικη υπηκοοτητα απο πολιτογραφιση?γιατι ειμαι 3 λυκειου φετος και οπως το κοβω με τη γραφειοκρατεια που υπαρχει σε κανα 1.5-2 χρονια θα εχω στα χερια μου την εληνικη υπηκοοτητα καθως δεν υπαχει και μεσο και φοβαμαι μηπως το ονειρο μου αυτο που τογουσταρω τοσο τελικα μεινει ονειρο:sad:

----------


## φανούλα

> ρε παιδια ξερετε αν μπορεισ να μπεις ΑΕΝ αποκτωντας την ελληνικη υπηκοοτητα απο πολιτογραφιση?γιατι ειμαι 3 λυκειου φετος και οπως το κοβω με τη γραφειοκρατεια που υπαρχει σε κανα 1.5-2 χρονια θα εχω στα χερια μου την εληνικη υπηκοοτητα καθως δεν υπαχει και μεσο και φοβαμαι μηπως το ονειρο μου αυτο που τογουσταρω τοσο τελικα μεινει ονειρο:sad:


Φίλε μου δε θέλω να σε στεναχωρέσω αλλά μάλλον (δεν είμαι σίγουρη) πρέπει να έχεις κάποια χρόνια την ελληνική υπηκοότητα ή να έχεις τον ένα γονιό Έλληνα για να μπεις.... Και πάλι όμως σου λέω πως δεν είμαι σίγουρη...θα το κοιτάξω...

----------


## andrew-seadoo

καταρχην σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση σου.εχω ρωτησει αρκετους που νομιζα πως θα  μπορουσαν να με βοηθησουν αλλα κανενας δεν ηταν σιγουρος.ενας καθηγητης γνωστος μου μου ειπε πως σιγουρα θα με παρουν γιατι λεει πως εχει ελειψη και μαλιστα μου ειπε να παρω ενα τηλ απο το yen μηπως αυτοι μου βγαλουν και πιο γρηγορα την υπηκοοτητα.πηρα τηλ ολο αναμονη και τπτ αλο αλα απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι σιγα τωρα μην τρεξουν ολοι για να βοηθησουν εμενα λεσ και με εχουν και αναγκη.α ειμαι κατοικος Ελλαδας 11 χρονια δν ξερω αν αυτο παιζει ρολο

----------


## φανούλα

> καταρχην σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση σου.εχω ρωτησει αρκετους που νομιζα πως θα μπορουσαν να με βοηθησουν αλλα κανενας δεν ηταν σιγουρος.ενας καθηγητης γνωστος μου μου ειπε πως σιγουρα θα με παρουν γιατι λεει πως εχει ελειψη και μαλιστα μου ειπε να παρω ενα τηλ απο το yen μηπως αυτοι μου βγαλουν και πιο γρηγορα την υπηκοοτητα.πηρα τηλ ολο αναμονη και τπτ αλο αλα απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι σιγα τωρα μην τρεξουν ολοι για να βοηθησουν εμενα λεσ και με εχουν και αναγκη.α ειμαι κατοικος Ελλαδας 11 χρονια δν ξερω αν αυτο παιζει ρολο


Λοιπόν η σχολή χρειάζεται αυτό....

"Να έχει την Ελληνική ιθαγένεια και να είναι γραμμένος/η στα μητρώα αρρένων ή Δημοτολόγια Δήμου ή Κοινότητας."

Αυτό πως γίνεται δεν ξέρω...αλλά ελπίζω να βοήθησα φίλε μου!!!
Καλή επιτυχία!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Λοιπόν η σχολή χρειάζεται αυτό....
> 
> "Να έχει την Ελληνική ιθαγένεια και να είναι γραμμένος/η στα μητρώα αρρένων ή Δημοτολόγια Δήμου ή Κοινότητας."
> 
> Αυτό πως γίνεται δεν ξέρω...αλλά ελπίζω να βοήθησα φίλε μου!!!
> Καλή επιτυχία!!!


Αν παρεις την Ελληνικη ιθαγενεια, και δεν εισαι γραμμενος στα μητρωα αρρενων θα πρεπει να γραφτεις.Δες εδω.

Αλλα λογικα αν εχεις Ελληνικη ιθαγενεια εισαι γραμμενος και στα μητρωα αρρενων.

----------


## andrew-seadoo

σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας και τις πληροφοριες σας.απο τη στιγμη που αποκτας την ελληνικη υπηκοοτητα αυτοματα εγγραφεσαι και στο δημο αρα αν ειναι αυτο το κριτηριο που υπαρχει στην προκυριξη πιστευω να μην  αντιμετωπισω καποιο αλλο προβλημα

----------


## mark

Καλησπερα σε ολους!Βασικα εχω και εγω καποιες αποριες.
Α στην σχολη μηχανικων μπαινεις κανωντας μηχανογραφικο?(ισχυει το 10%)?? εχω περιπου 12.000 μορια
Β  ειμαι 24 και κατι μηνες.μπορουν να με παρουν η το χανω λογο ηλικιας??

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ Κ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΑΙ

ΕΙΜΕ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ Κ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΗΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ
.........Κ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΕΞΕΙΣ......ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ <ΕΠΑΛ> ΣΕ ΤΟΜΕΑ((ΠΛΟΙΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ))Γ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ ....ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ????? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!Βασικα εχω και εγω καποιες αποριες.
> Α στην σχολη μηχανικων μπαινεις κανωντας μηχανογραφικο?(ισχυει το 10%)?? εχω περιπου 12.000 μορια
> Β  ειμαι 24 και κατι μηνες.μπορουν να με παρουν η το χανω λογο ηλικιας??


Στην πρωτη ερωτηση σου δεν ειμαι σιγουρος να σου απαντησω.Καλο θα ειναι να παρεις στην γραμματεια καποιας ΑΕΝ ή στο Υπουργειο.

Συμφωνα με την περσινη προκυρηξη μπορουσαν να μπουν παιδια εως 26 ετων.

----------


## marios.sp

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ Κ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΑΙ
> 
> ΕΙΜΕ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ Κ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΗΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ
> .........Κ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΕΞΕΙΣ......ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟ <ΕΠΑΛ> ΣΕ ΤΟΜΕΑ((ΠΛΟΙΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ))Γ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ ....ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ????? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο φιλε μου.Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος οτι μετα απο 2 χρονια που θα θελεις να μπεις στη σχολη ισχυει η εισαγωγη με το απολυτηριο.

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ Κ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ!!!!!!! 
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ..... 
ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΕΠΑΛ 
Κ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΩ ΗΤΤΕ ΠΛΟΙΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ Ι ΔΗΙΚΗΣΗ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΙΣΕΩΝ Κ ΟΤΙ Α ΕΙΝΑΙ ......ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΕ????????????????????? ΑΡΚΗ Ν Α ΒΓΑΛΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ Γ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΑΕΝ !!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> ΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ Κ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ!!!!!!! 
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ..... 
> ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΕΠΑΛ 
> Κ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΩ ΗΤΤΕ ΠΛΟΙΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ Ι ΔΗΙΚΗΣΗ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΙΣΕΩΝ Κ ΟΤΙ Α ΕΙΝΑΙ ......ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΕ????????????????????? ΑΡΚΗ Ν Α ΒΓΑΛΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ Γ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΑΕΝ !!!!!


Ακριβως φιλε μου.

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ Γ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΟΙΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ !!!!!!


ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΕΟ ΟΜΩΣ Γ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑΤΟΤΑΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΜΠΟΡΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΕΠΑΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΙΗΤΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΚΛΑΔΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΕ ????? ΤΟ ΕΛΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΣΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗ Κ ΜΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΛ.....ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΙΝΙΕΣ ΕΤΣΙ??????ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ ΟΛΛΑ ΟΚ!!!!

10000ΣΟΡΡΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΡΙΖΩ

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ Γ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΟΙΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΕΟ ΟΜΩΣ Γ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑΤΟΤΑΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ΜΠΟΡΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΕΠΑΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΙΗΤΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΚΛΑΔΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΕ ????? ΤΟ ΕΛΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΣΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗ Κ ΜΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΛ.....ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΙΝΙΕΣ ΕΤΣΙ??????ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ ΟΛΛΑ ΟΚ!!!!
> 
> 10000ΣΟΡΡΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΡΙΖΩ
> 
> ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Μπορεις να μπεις με απολυτηριο αν εχεις απολυτηριο απο τα εξης λυκεια:

1)Γενικά Λύκεια, από ημερήσια Επαγγελματικά Λύκεια (ΕΠΑΛ-ΟΜΑΔΑ Α΄), από ημερήσια Επαγγελματικά Λύκεια (ΕΠΑΛ-ΟΜΑΔΑ Β΄), και από Λύκεια άλλων τύπων. 

2)Τεχνικά Επαγγελματικά Εκπαιδευτήρια (Τ.Ε.Ε.) του Ενιαίου τριετούς κύκλου σπουδών Ναυτικού και Ναυτιλιακού Τομέα ή Β΄ κύκλου σπουδών Τ.Ε.Ε. των Τομέων: Οικονομίας και Διοίκησης, Μηχανολογικού, Ηλεκτρονικού, Ηλεκτρολογικού, Κατασκευών, Χημικών Εργαστηριακών Εφαρμογών, Πληροφορικής - Δικτύων Η/Υ και Εφαρμοσμένων Τεχνών.

Δεν με πριζεις φιλε μου χαρα μου να απανταω.

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΔΙΚΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!!!!!!!!! ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΡΩΤΙΣΩ!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ !!!!!! ΕΠΙΔΕΙ ΕΙΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΝΙΣΗ
ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΛΑΔΟΣ....ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ .........Κ ΕΙΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΣΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΝ Κ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ!!!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ !!!!!! ΕΠΙΔΕΙ ΕΙΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΝΙΣΗ
> ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΛΑΔΟΣ....ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ .........Κ ΕΙΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΣΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΝ Κ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ!!!!!!


Μην ανησυχεις.Απλα το θεμα ειναι να ισχυει η εισαγωγη με το απολυτηριο.

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ .....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΙ ΕΠΛΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝΣΕ ΕΝΟΧΚΗΣΩ ΠΑΛΙ Γ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ....!!!!!!!!!!ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## PALERMO

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ.ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑΝ ΜΕ 9 ΚΑΙ 10.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΜΕ 14ΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΧΟΥΝΕ ΠΕΙ.ΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΜΟΝΟ,ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ???ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΜΕΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ?ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΙΑΤΕΘΕΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΡΑΞΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΚΤΛ.3 ΕΤΗ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ (ΑΣΧΕΤΟ) ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΑ ΚΤΛ. ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ,ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΓΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ?ΛΕΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ,ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ "ΜΑΓΚΑΚΙΑ"ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΕΣ.ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΗ ΠΑΛΕΨΑΤΕ.ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## marios.sp

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ.ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑΝ ΜΕ 9 ΚΑΙ 10.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΜΕ 14ΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΧΟΥΝΕ ΠΕΙ.ΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΜΟΝΟ,ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ???ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΜΕΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ?ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΙΑΤΕΘΕΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΡΑΞΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΚΤΛ.3 ΕΤΗ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ (ΑΣΧΕΤΟ) ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΑ ΚΤΛ. ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ,ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΓΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ?ΛΕΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ,ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ "ΜΑΓΚΑΚΙΑ"ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΕΣ.ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΗ ΠΑΛΕΨΑΤΕ.ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ


Με 14 και αγγλικα ειναι ενας πολυ καλος βαθμος.Βεβαια εξαρταται και απο ποσα ατομα θα δηλωσουν.

Αρχικα,δηλωνεις ολες τις σχολες,δεν δηλωνεις μονο μια.Τις βαζεις κατα σειρα προτεραιοτητας.

Μπορεις να κανεις μεταγραφη αν υπαρχει καποιος λογος(πχ χαμηλο εισοδημα,ασθενια κλπ).

Φιλε μου,υπαρχουν οντως κοριτσια που μπαινουν και  φευγουν αλλα υπαρχουν αντιστοιχα και αγορια που μπαινουν και τα παρατανε.Αν αρεσει σε καποιον σκιζεται και το παλευει.Απλα να σου υπενθυμισω οτι τα κοριτσια εχουν ενα παραπανο λογο που τα παρατανε,οτι δεν τους περνουν πολλες εταιριες.

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΦΙΛΕ PALERMO Κ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ Η ΑΠΟ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ?????

----------


## PALERMO

apo eniaio lykeio aderfe....eyxaristw gia thn apanthsh kai mono.(oso afora ayto me tis gynaikes,as apasxolithoun se alla epaggelmata kai as frontisoun na ginoun kales miteres kai oxi lokatzides kai naytikoi,giati kai lokatzis ekana kai pali gelaga mazi tous)alla tha xsefygw twra. telospanton,de nomizw pantws oti to 2010 xsafnika oi mathites me 17 kai 18 tha pane aen,tha protimisoun dhmosio na xwthoun kaka ta psemata astynomies ktl. eyxaristw file

----------


## mujer_latina

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ, ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΝΙΑΙΟΥ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ. ΒΑΘΜΟ ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΟ 15,5, ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ. ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΙΣΠΑΝΙΚΑ. ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΟΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## φανούλα

> ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ, ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΝΙΑΙΟΥ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ. ΒΑΘΜΟ ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΟ 15,5, ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ. ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΙΣΠΑΝΙΚΑ. ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΟΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ?
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ


Όχι κοπελιά μου, μόνο τα αγγλικά μετράνε!!! Όλες οι άλλες γλώσσες όμως βοηθάνε μετά τη σχολή, για την πρόσληψή σου!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> apo eniaio lykeio aderfe....eyxaristw gia thn apanthsh kai mono.(oso afora ayto me tis gynaikes,as apasxolithoun se alla epaggelmata kai as frontisoun na ginoun kales miteres kai oxi lokatzides kai naytikoi,giati kai lokatzis ekana kai pali gelaga mazi tous)alla tha xsefygw twra. telospanton,de nomizw pantws oti to 2010 xsafnika oi mathites me 17 kai 18 tha pane aen,tha protimisoun dhmosio na xwthoun kaka ta psemata astynomies ktl. eyxaristw file


Ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να μπει οπως και σε ολες τις υπολοιπες σχολες,τελειωνοντας μια ΑΕΝ δεν εχεις μονο την επιλογη να μπεις σε ενα καραβι,ανοιγονται και αλλοι οριζοντες με το πτυχιο,οπως π.χ. το λιμενικο για τις γυναικες...



> ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ, ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΝΙΑΙΟΥ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ. ΒΑΘΜΟ ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΟ 15,5, ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ. ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΙΣΠΑΝΙΚΑ. ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΟΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ?
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ


1000 μορια αν εχεις lower
2000 μορια αν εχεις proficiency
Δεν μετραει καποια αλλη ξενη γλωσσα...

----------


## mujer_latina

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΩ ΤΥΧΕΡΗ!

----------


## PALERMO

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΝ 50ΑΡΗ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΛΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΑΝ FLASH BACK? ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ

----------


## mastropanagos

Συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες αλλα σου ειπα με το πτυχιο της συγκεκριμενης σχολης μπορει να κανεις και αλλα πραγματα εκτος απο το να εισαι πλοιαρχος η μηχανικος σε ενα καραβι...Οι περισσοτερες κοπελες εκει στοχευουν....
Και ασε να εχει και καμια κοπελα η σχολη,να ομορφαινει λιγο το τοπιο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## PALERMO

ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ,ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΕΝ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΟ....ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ,ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΝΕ...ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΟΔΕΥΤΙΚΟΙ/ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ. ΔΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΟΥΠ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΧΑΧΑ ΩΡΑΙΟΣ

----------


## mastropanagos

Ασε να ομορφαινει,ξερω τι σου λεω,4 χρονια ειμαι εκει μεσα... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Βγηκαμε οφτοπικ ομως... :Cool:

----------


## PALERMO

ΔΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΣΣΟ ΜΑΣ. ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΠΑΙΞΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΗΚΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΕΝΟΩ ΧΑΜΗΛΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΒΑΘΜΟΙ ΚΤΛ ΣΕ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ???

----------


## mastropanagos

Ημουνα μπαρκαρισμενος και δεν ειδα καθολου εισαγομενους και αποτελεσματα...Αλλα με 14αρι και αγγλικα οπως ειπες και εσυ μπαινεις ανετα...Βεβαια εξαρταται και απο τους αλλους υποψηφιους τι βαθμους εχουν,αλλα λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που μπαινουν υψηλοβαθμοι...Οποτε κατα τη γνωμη μου,don't worry...

----------


## PALERMO

ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΡΕ ΒΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ.ΚΟΙΤΑΖΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΝΤΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΑΝ. Α ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑΣ.ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΑΚΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΕΣΕΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΗ Η' ΛΑΚΑΜΙΕΣ Η' ΦΗΜΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΟΡΚΟ.ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ 2 ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΟ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΣΑΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ...ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ "ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΡΕ"

----------


## mastropanagos

Οι καπεταναιοι ολοι λενε να πας μηχανικος και οι μηχανικοι λενε να πας καπετανιος,κλασσικο φαινομενο...
Κατα τη γνωμη μου αμα θες πηγαινε μηχανικος....

----------


## PALERMO

ΧΑΧΑ ΕΣΥ ΟΜΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ....ΞΕΡΩ ΜΟΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΤΟΛΗ ΘΑ ΧΩΝΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΑΕΝ. ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΩΣΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΑ .ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ,ΒΓΗΚΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΧΟΣ,ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ,ΔΟΥΛΕΨΑ ΣΕ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ,ΣΕ ΚΕΤΕΡΙΝΓΚ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ 3-4 ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΟΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ .... ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ....Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΟΔΗΓΗΣΗ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΛΙΟΣ Σ ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## dimitris cpt

marios.sp   ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΙΝΑΚΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ Γ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΛΑΔΩ ..........ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ Κ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ??????http://edu.klimaka.gr/leitoyrgia-sxoleivn/epal/229-epal-kykloi-tomeis-eidikothtes.html 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

7. Οι απόφοιτοι του  τομέα Πληροφορικής εισάγονται στα τμήματα και τις σχολές της 
  ακόλουθης ομάδας:
 - ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ
 - ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥ
 -  ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ
 - ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ  ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ
 - ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ  ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΩΝ
 - ΓΕΩΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΠΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ
 - ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ  ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ
 - ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΜΕΝΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ  ΠΟΛΥΜΕΣΩΝ
 - ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΝ
 -  ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ
 - ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ
 -  ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΩΝ
 - ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ  ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ
 - ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΙΑΚΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ
 - Α.Ε.Ν  ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ
 - Α.Ε.Ν ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ
 - ΜΟΝΙΜΩΝ ΥΠΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ  ΣΤΡΑΤΟΥ (ΣΜΥ)- ΟΠΛΑ
 - ΜΟΝΙΜΩΝ ΥΠΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΥ (ΣΜΥ)- ΣΩΜΑΤΑ
 - ΜΟΝΙΜΩΝ ΥΠΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ(Σ.Μ.Υ.Ν)
 - ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ  ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΙΑΣ(Σ.Τ.Υ.Α)
 - ΑΣΤΥΦΥΛΑΚΩΝ



ayto isxuei???

----------


## marios.sp

> marios.sp   ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΙΝΑΚΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ Γ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΛΑΔΩ ..........ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ Κ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ??????http://edu.klimaka.gr/leitoyrgia-sxoleivn/epal/229-epal-kykloi-tomeis-eidikothtes.html 
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ
> 
> 7. Οι απόφοιτοι του  τομέα Πληροφορικής εισάγονται στα τμήματα και τις σχολές της 
>   ακόλουθης ομάδας:
>  - ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ
>  - ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥ
>  -  ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ
> ...


Αν πας με απολυτηριο φιλε μου γινεται να πας απο οτι κλαδο και να παρεις στο επαλ.Συμφωνα με την περσινη προκυρηξη *ολα* τα παιδια που ηταν σε Επαλ ειτε στην Ομαδα Α ειτε στην Ομαδα Β μπορουσαν να κανουν τα χαρτια τους για τις ΑΕΝ.

Τωρα αν θες να μπεις μεσω Πανελληνιων απο Επαλ,γινεται παλι να μπεις και απο την Ομαδα Α και Ομαδα Β!

Δες αν θες την προκυρηξη και διαβασε εκει που λεει Προελευση υποψηφιων-κατανομη θεσεων και πηγαινε στην Τριτη Γενικη Κατηγορια.
Αν θες να μπεις με απολυτηριο ανηκεις εκει.Και συγκεκριμενα εκει που λεει Επαλ(Ομαδα Β).

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΡΑΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ Γ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΙΑ ΣΟΥ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΡΑΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ Γ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΙΑ ΣΟΥ !!!!!!!!!


Τιποτα φιλε μου οτι απορια εχεις εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Οι καπεταναιοι ολοι λενε να πας μηχανικος και οι μηχανικοι λενε να πας καπετανιος,κλασσικο φαινομενο...
> Κατα τη γνωμη μου αμα θες πηγαινε μηχανικος....


 
+++++++++φωνώ απόλυτα!!!Κ εγώ στην αρχή ψαχνόμουνα και πλέον αφού είδα και τα πράγματα μεσα απο την σχολή είμαι σίγουρος για την επιλογή μου....

----------


## Mks

Γεια σας και πάλη (καλή χρόνια αν και λίγο αργά :Very Happy: ). 

Έχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω:

Θέλω να μάθω αν αναγνωρίζετε απο τη σχολή το δίπλωμα αγγλικών TOEIC αν είναι απο Lower και πάνω.

Αξιολογείται έτσι:

Επίπεδο Γνώσης             Επίπεδο Γλώσσας             Βαθμός                                         (¶ριστη)             (Proficiency)             (905-990)                               Πολύ Καλή             Advanced             785-900                               Καλή             Lower             505-780                               Μέτρια             Basic             405-500
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το TOEIC αν δεν καταλάβατε: http://www.hau.gr/?i=examinations.el.toeic

Ευχαριστώ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marios.sp

> Γεια σας και πάλη (καλή χρόνια αν και λίγο αργά). 
> 
> Έχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω:
> 
> Θέλω να μάθω αν αναγνωρίζετε απο τη σχολή το δίπλωμα αγγλικών TOEIC αν είναι απο Lower και πάνω.
> 
> Αξιολογείται έτσι:
> 
> Επίπεδο Γνώσης             Επίπεδο Γλώσσας             Βαθμός                                         (¶ριστη)             (Proficiency)             (905-990)                               Πολύ Καλή             Advanced             785-900                               Καλή             Lower             505-780                               Μέτρια             Basic             405-500
> ...


Το lower και το advance αναγνωριζονται συμφωνα με την περσυνη προκυρηξη.

Oσο για το Proficiency αναγνωριζεται αυτο:
Πιστοποιητικό CERTIFICATE OF PROFICIENCY COMMUNICATION που αποκτήθηκε έπειτα από τις εξετάσεις EDEXCEL INTERNATIONALLONDONEXAMINATIONS(δεν ξερω αν εχει καποια σχεση απλα επειδη εχει το communication).

Για παραπανω πληροφοριες ριξε μια ματια στην προκυρηξη.

----------


## PALERMO

ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΜΕ 8. ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΕΤΣΙ? ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ.ΕΙΧΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΔΩ ΜΕ 14 ΚΑΙ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ ΑΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ(ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ) ΑΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ,ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣΜΕ ΤΙ ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ,ΚΡΗΤΗΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΜΑ

----------


## alkiviadis

> ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΜΕ 8. ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΕΤΣΙ? ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ.ΕΙΧΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΔΩ ΜΕ 14 ΚΑΙ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ ΑΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ(ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ) ΑΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ,ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣΜΕ ΤΙ ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ,ΚΡΗΤΗΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΜΑ


Απο 11 και πάνω νομίζω στον Ασπρόπυργο..Εγώ μπήκα με κάπου 12 απολυτήριο...Απλα με απολυτήριο επειδή μπάινουν πολλοί ανεβαίνει κ ο βαθμός πρόσβασης...

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά ναι παιδιά μην ακούτε τίποτα αν μπορείτε δώστε τα όλα να μπείτε με πανελλήνιες ένα 9 είναι δεν είναι και τίποτα
εγώ ο παθόν(μην πω κάτι άλλο.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )μου έλεγαν με 14 απολυτήριο, ρε και αγγλικά και 3τεκνος ,10000% είσαι μέσα, ναι ούυυυυυυυ το είδα 
έχω και άλλα αλλά έχε χάρη που δεν μπορώ να το γράψω αλλίως θα σου λεγά εγώ :Mad:

----------


## alkiviadis

> καλά ναι παιδιά μην ακούτε τίποτα αν μπορείτε δώστε τα όλα να μπείτε με πανελλήνιες ένα 9 είναι δεν είναι και τίποτα
> εγώ ο παθόν(μην πω κάτι άλλο....)μου έλεγαν με 14 απολυτήριο, ρε και αγγλικά και 3τεκνος ,10000% είσαι μέσα, ναι ούυυυυυυυ το είδα 
> έχω και άλλα αλλά έχε χάρη που δεν μπορώ να το γράψω αλλίως θα σου λεγά εγώ


 

Τι να σου πω αδερφέ δεν ξέρω πως δεν μπήκες...Εγώ με απολυτήριο 12+lower+πολυτεκνος μπήκα χαλαρά και σχετικα ψηλά σε σχέση με άλλους...Πάντως δείτε τον κατάλογο των επιτυχόντων λέει και την  βαθμολογία...

----------


## Dj Punisher

Γεια σας Φίλοι και Φίλες ναυτικοί....Είμαι νέος στο nautilia.gr και μαθητής της Γ' Λυκείου.θέλω να περάσω και εγώ στις Α.Ε.Ν. και έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με αυτά που διάβασα στο forum (Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό topic..αν δεν είναι μπορείτε να το μεταφέρετε εκεί που πρέπει  :Very Happy: )
1η: Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα είναι δύσκολο να περάσω με πανελλήνιες??Και παίρνω και τίποτα παραπάνω λόγω τριτεκνίας ?? :Confused: 
2η: Αν δεν περάσω με πανελλήνιες θα καταφέρω μετά να περάσω με το απολυτήριο?? (Υπολογίζω γύρω στο 13-14). Έχω και Lower στα αγγλικά..
3η: Που μπορώ να βρω τον κατάλογο των επιτυχόντων του 2009??

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και εύχομαι να μην σας ζάλισα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GeorgeGr

> Γεια σας Φίλοι και Φίλες ναυτικοί....Είμαι νέος στο nautilia.gr και μαθητής της Γ' Λυκείου.θέλω να περάσω και εγώ στις Α.Ε.Ν. και έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με αυτά που διάβασα στο forum (Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό topic..αν δεν είναι μπορείτε να το μεταφέρετε εκεί που πρέπει )
> 1η: Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα είναι δύσκολο να περάσω με πανελλήνιες??Και παίρνω και τίποτα παραπάνω λόγω τριτεκνίας ??
> 2η: Αν δεν περάσω με πανελλήνιες θα καταφέρω μετά να περάσω με το απολυτήριο?? (Υπολογίζω γύρω στο 13-14). Έχω και Lower στα αγγλικά..
> 3η: Που μπορώ να βρω τον κατάλογο των επιτυχόντων του 2009??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και εύχομαι να μην σας ζάλισα



1) me ta dedomena tou diavasmatos pou kaneis ehei shesi.
2) Pernas, me ta logika dedomena pou uparhoun.
3) Boreis na vreis sto www.yen.gr

----------


## Dj Punisher

> 1) me ta dedomena tou diavasmatos pou kaneis ehei shesi.
> 2) Pernas, me ta logika dedomena pou uparhoun.
> 3) Boreis na vreis sto www.yen.gr


Υπολογίζω να βγάλω γύρω στις 9-10 χιλλιάδες απλά φοβάμαι μην μπουν πολλοί με παραπάνω βαθμό και έτσι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μπω....

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ρε παιδιά τι αγχώνεστε;
Και να μην θέλεις να μπεις θα μπεις.-
Τοοοοοόσο εύκολο είναι.. :Wink:

----------


## Dj Punisher

> Ρε παιδιά τι αγχώνεστε;
> Και να μην θέλεις να μπεις θα μπεις.-
> Τοοοοοόσο εύκολο είναι..


Σας ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να περάσω γιατί είναι από μικρός αυτό που θέλω  :Smile: 
Μία μόνο ακόμα ερώτηση..Ξέρω πρέπει να περάσουμε κάτι υγειονομικές εξετάσεις αλλά από δημόσιο νοσοκομείο...
Μήπως πρέπει να κλείσω από τώρα ραντεβού γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι μπορεί να σε καθυστερήσουν μέχρι και μήνες  :Confused:

----------


## GeorgeGr

> Σας ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να περάσω γιατί είναι από μικρός αυτό που θέλω 
> Μία μόνο ακόμα ερώτηση..Ξέρω πρέπει να περάσουμε κάτι υγειονομικές εξετάσεις αλλά από δημόσιο νοσοκομείο...
> Μήπως πρέπει να κλείσω από τώρα ραντεβού γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι μπορεί να σε καθυστερήσουν μέχρι και μήνες


se dhmosio nosokomeio 8 vgaleis mono mia aktinografia...

ugeionomikes e3etaseis pernas sto upourgeio, pa8ologo kai of8almiatro, ka8e trith kai pempth boreis...

Boreis na 3ekinhseis na kaneis ta hartia sou apo twra.

----------


## Dj Punisher

> se dhmosio nosokomeio 8 vgaleis mono mia aktinografia...
> 
> ugeionomikes e3etaseis pernas sto upourgeio, pa8ologo kai of8almiatro, ka8e trith kai pempth boreis...
> 
> Boreis na 3ekinhseis na kaneis ta hartia sou apo twra.


Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ρε παιδιά τι αγχώνεστε;
> Και να μην θέλεις να μπεις θα μπεις.-
> Τοοοοοόσο εύκολο είναι..


 αύτο ρε φίλε παλύ από του το έβγαλες ???
πίστεψεμε με τα σημερινά δεδομένα και τον αριθμό αιτήσαιων που είχε πέρσυ η ΑΕΝ πρέπει να έχεις πολύ καλό απολυτήριο για να μπείς 
εκτός και αν...υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος................

----------


## mujer_latina

ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ? ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΧΘΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΣΦΡΑΓΙΔΕΣ ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΧ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ...? ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΙΔΙΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ....

----------


## PALERMO

ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ 12 ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΜΕ 14???  ΡΕ ΣΕΙΣ ΜΗΝ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΖΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ''ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ''...

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΕΝΑΣ Η 2 ΕΙΧΑΝ 18, ΚΑΝΑ 4ΑΡΙ 16 ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙΟ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ 14,13,12 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΟΣ...ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ  :mrgreen:

----------


## φανούλα

> ΑΠΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ? ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΧΘΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΣΦΡΑΓΙΔΕΣ ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΧ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ...? ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΙΔΙΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ....


Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα!!! Η ακτινογραφία και τα χαρτιά που χρειάζονται πρέπει να έχουν ημερομηνία μεταγενέστερη της προκύρηξης!!!




> ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ 12 ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΜΕ 14??? ΡΕ ΣΕΙΣ ΜΗΝ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΖΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ''ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ''...
> 
> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΕΝΑΣ Η 2 ΕΙΧΑΝ 18, ΚΑΝΑ 4ΑΡΙ 16 ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙΟ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ 14,13,12 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΟΣ...ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ :mrgreen:


¶λλο οι μηχανικοί και άλλο οι Πλοίαρχοι.......και μετά παίζουν ρόλο οι κατηγορίες......Επαλ(Ομαδα Α ή Β), ΤΕΕ, Γενικό, με δίπλωμα αγγλικών ή χωρίς, με προϋπηρεσία ή χωρίς κτλ....

----------


## haytek

Ρε παιδιά γιατί τόσο άγχος ? Δηλαδή άμα κάνετε έτσι τώρα, μετά τι θα κάνετε? 
Λίγη σοβαρότητα ειλικρινά :|
Κοιτάξτε ημερομηνία σημερίνη 6-2-2010 .. Η προκύρηξη θα βγει Μάιο .. Είναι ακόμα 3 μήνες .. Για το θεό δηλαδή ... Έσεις που δεν έχετε μπει ακόμα μην βιάζεστε να ρωτήσετε πράγματα που θα τα μάθετε όταν βγει η προκύρηξη..
Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε τίποτα..Μόνο να ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΤΕ για να περάσετε και ούτε να κάθεστε να ψάχνεται με τι βαθμό μπορείς να μπεις..
Αυτό είναι αναλογικό , δηλαδή δεν είναι στανταρ!
Για τους υπόλοιπους που είναι ήδη σπουδαστές,καλά κάνετε και τους βοηθάτε αλλά μερικοί όπως βλέπουν κάνετε το αντίθετο.Τους ΑΓΧΩΝΕΤΑΙ..
Τέλος,καλή επιτυχία στην εξεταστική σε όλους μας και καλές θάλασσες να έχουμε..
Για όσους δεν βρήκαν εταιρεία ακόμα,επικοινωνήστε με την ΠΕΠΕΝ ή ΠΕΜΕΝ αντίστοιχα καθώς και με την Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών..
Προηγουμένως όμως κοιτάξτε να περάσετε όσα μαθήματα μπορείτε ειδικά εσείς οι γυναικές που δεν σας έχουν σε τόσο εκτίμηση οι εταιρείες..
Είναι κρίμα να χάσετε το εξάμηνο για χαζομάρες! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Αα! Και στην εξεταστική μόνο με ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΤΙΚΉ Ταυτότητα μπορείτε να εξεταστείτε..Τουλάχιστον για την ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας που είμαι εγω..

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Ρε παιδιά γιατί τόσο άγχος ? Δηλαδή άμα κάνετε έτσι τώρα, μετά τι θα κάνετε? 
> Λίγη σοβαρότητα ειλικρινά :|
> Κοιτάξτε ημερομηνία σημερίνη 6-2-2010 .. Η προκύρηξη θα βγει Μάιο .. Είναι ακόμα 3 μήνες .. Για το θεό δηλαδή ... Έσεις που δεν έχετε μπει ακόμα μην βιάζεστε να ρωτήσετε πράγματα που θα τα μάθετε όταν βγει η προκύρηξη..
> Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε τίποτα..Μόνο να ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΤΕ για να περάσετε και ούτε να κάθεστε να ψάχνεται με τι βαθμό μπορείς να μπεις..
> Αυτό είναι αναλογικό , δηλαδή δεν είναι στανταρ!
> Για τους υπόλοιπους που είναι ήδη σπουδαστές,καλά κάνετε και τους βοηθάτε αλλά μερικοί όπως βλέπουν κάνετε το αντίθετο.Τους ΑΓΧΩΝΕΤΑΙ..
> Τέλος,καλή επιτυχία στην εξεταστική σε όλους μας και καλές θάλασσες να έχουμε..
> Για όσους δεν βρήκαν εταιρεία ακόμα,επικοινωνήστε με την ΠΕΠΕΝ ή ΠΕΜΕΝ αντίστοιχα καθώς και με την Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών..
> Προηγουμένως όμως κοιτάξτε να περάσετε όσα μαθήματα μπορείτε ειδικά εσείς οι γυναικές που δεν σας έχουν σε τόσο εκτίμηση οι εταιρείες..
> ...


Ακριβώς!
Συμφωνώ σε όλα.-

----------


## haytek

> Ακριβώς!
> Συμφωνώ σε όλα.-


Ε μα πια! Τα λέω γιατί πριν ένα χρόνο ήμουν και εγώ στη θέση τους και κάπως έτσι ήμουν .. Έπρεπε να μπω στην σχολή για να καταλάβω πως τόσο καιρό τζάμπα αγχωνόμουν για το τίποτα!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Και σε αυτό το σημείο να τους θυμίσουμε φίλε haytek αυτό το βιντεάκι:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLOlNLzTOho

Για να ξέρετε τι...... ΔΕΝ θα συναντήσετε! :Cool:

----------


## haytek

Χαχαχαχαχα.. Πολύ σωστός!!!!

Εγώ το διαπίστωσα ήδη.. 
Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από την εταιρεία Ω*****(Δεν λέω για λόγους προφανείς το πλήρες όνομα) και μου είπαν ότι με επιλέξαν για το ταξίδι..Ε από τι στιγμή που ρώτησα κάποια πράγματα για την διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω,είχα δεχθεί την χειρότερη συμπεριφορά ... 
Έπειτα,επειδή η εν λόγω εταιρεία διαθέτει και φορτηγά και γκαζάδικα τους ρώταω σε τι πλοίο θα με βάλουν ..Μιας και εγώ ήθελα γκαζάδικο και μου λένε χαρακτηριστικά "Σε ότι μας μείνει"".. Σαν να σου λένε δεν σε έχω ανάγκη .. 
Όλα αυτά σε ένα ύφος λες και του είχα σκοτώσει κάνεναν συγγενή!

----------


## PALERMO

ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΡΕ ΡΟΤΖΕΡ ΡΑΜΠΙΤ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ...ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΙΑΙΑ ΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΦΙΛΤΑΤΟΣ.ΜΑΣ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΙΣ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΟ ΧΑΧΑΧΑ :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

----------


## PALERMO

ΕΝΟΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ

----------


## Νικόλας

ε λοιπόν ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ της αδριατικής να σου πεί ότι δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να πεί ψέματα
αν βρεθούμε σε κάποια συνάντηση θα σου ακριβώς

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Για πες, για πες..

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν κάνει, και πολλά είπα :mrgreen:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ναι, μας άνοιξες τα μάτια... :Cool:

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν κάνει τίποτα  :Cool: 
αλλά για λύσε μου μια απορία φέτος θα μπω στην σχολή τι λές ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alkiviadis

> Ναι, μας άνοιξες τα μάτια...


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!

----------


## Michael

Ελπίζω να έχεται και το ίδιο πάθος για να βγείτε αξιοπρεπώς και μεγαλοπρεπώς...!!!   :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Ελπίζω να έχεται και το ίδιο πάθος για να βγείτε αξιοπρεπώς και μεγαλοπρεπώς...!!!


Έγραψε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να πω!!!!

----------


## PALERMO

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ...ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΡΕ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ.ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ.ΑΠΛΑ ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΦΕΤΟΣ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ, ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ "ΑΓΧΟΣ" ΜΑΣ Η' ΣΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ Η' ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ "ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ" ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΝΟΕΙΣ...ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ.ΑΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΤΟΥ 18 ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ 19 ΠΑΩ ΠΑΣΟ...ΟΠΟΣ ΠΑΩ ΠΑΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ Γ*****Ν ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΟΝΤΕΣ.ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΞΕ-ΑΓΧΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ...ΤΥΠΟΥ ΡΟΤΖΕΡ ΡΑΜΠΙΤ(ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΟΥ) ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΘΕΣ :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

----------


## PALERMO

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ ΡΟΤΖΕΡ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΜΨΥΧΩΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΧΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ 10 ΝΤΕΠΟΝ.  ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ Σ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ "ΑΛΛΟ ΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ,ΑΛΛΟ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ" ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΟΑΡΧΟΙ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΑΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΕΝΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ(ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΙΠΑ),ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ Η ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ? ΥΓ.(ΓΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ)

----------


## alkiviadis

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ ΡΟΤΖΕΡ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΜΨΥΧΩΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΧΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ 10 ΝΤΕΠΟΝ. ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ Σ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ "ΑΛΛΟ ΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ,ΑΛΛΟ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ" ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΟΑΡΧΟΙ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΑΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΕΝΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ(ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΙΠΑ),ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ Η ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ? ΥΓ.(ΓΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ)


Αδερφέ οι πιο πολύ πάνε για καπεταναιοι οπότε αν θες να πας για μηχανικός θα μπεις σίγουρα..Εγώ μπήκα φέτος μηχανικών με απολυτήριο 12 και lower και χωρίς κανένα μέσο και μαλακίες...Αν το θέλεις πραγματικά μην σε αγχώνει τίποτα κάνε την προσπάθεια σου και θα δείς οτι θα τα καταφέρεις και τον Οκτώβρη θα είσαι στην σχολή...

----------


## alkiviadis

> Ελπίζω να έχεται και το ίδιο πάθος για να βγείτε αξιοπρεπώς και μεγαλοπρεπώς...!!!


Μακάρι να μην είναι απλά ο ενθουσιασμός...

----------


## PALERMO

> Μακάρι να μην είναι απλά ο ενθουσιασμός...


 
S EYXARISTW GIA THN YPOSTHRIXSH ESTW KAI S ENA SITE.KAI EYXARISTW.YIANNIS

----------


## fusi0n

γεια σας παιδια και απο μενα!!!

δινω φετος πανελληνιες και ειμαι θεωρητικη κατευθυνση για αυτο δεν μπορω να μπω με πανελληνιες στις αεν... ξερω οτι πανελληνιες δεν θα γραψω καλα αλλα περιμενω απολυτηριο ενα 15 περιπου... λοουερ δεν εχω ειμαι ομως τριτεκνος... παιζει να μπω για πλοιαρχος ή μουφα ελπιζω;;;;

τα χαρτια μεχρι ποτε ειναι;

----------


## mastropanagos

Ειναι ανωφελο να ρωτατε στο φορουμ αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να περασετε η οχι,δεν ειμαστε η επιτροπη του υπουργειου εδω που αποφασιζει ποιος περναει και ποιος οχι,υπαρχει ενας τροπος για να δειτε τι πιθανοτητες εχετε ο οποιος εχει υποθει ξανα και ξανα...Δειτε τα αποτελεσματα της προηγουμενης χρονιας στο site του υπουργειου για να δειτε τους βαθμους που παιζουν σε αυτους που περασαν....
Φιλικα παντα....

----------


## fusi0n

ρε φιλε οκ το ξερω αλλα σκεψου οτι και μας εξαρταται η ζωη μας απο μια στιγμη... τεσπα τα χαρτια μεχρι ποτε ειναι;

----------


## mastropanagos

> ρε φιλε οκ το ξερω αλλα σκεψου οτι και μας εξαρταται η ζωη μας απο μια στιγμη... τεσπα τα χαρτια μεχρι ποτε ειναι;


Με συγχωρεις πολυ αλλα τη ζωη σου δεν θα σου τη καθορισουμε εμεις δινοντας σου ελπιδες,ειναι ανωφελο οπως προειπα....
Θα βγει η προκηρυξη το μαιο και τα χαρτια ειναι τον ιουλιο,μην αγχωνεσαι...

----------


## fusi0n

κατι τελευταιο και σορρυ για το πριξημο... οι τριτεκνοι μπαινουν πιο ευκολα;

----------


## mastropanagos

> κατι τελευταιο και σορρυ για το πριξημο... οι τριτεκνοι μπαινουν πιο ευκολα;


Ναι,εχουν παραπανω λιγα μορια...

----------


## marios.sp

> γεια σας παιδια και απο μενα!!!
> 
> δινω φετος πανελληνιες και ειμαι θεωρητικη κατευθυνση για αυτο δεν μπορω να μπω με πανελληνιες στις αεν... ξερω οτι πανελληνιες δεν θα γραψω καλα αλλα περιμενω απολυτηριο ενα 15 περιπου... λοουερ δεν εχω ειμαι ομως τριτεκνος... παιζει να μπω για πλοιαρχος ή μουφα ελπιζω;;;;
> 
> τα χαρτια μεχρι ποτε ειναι;


Παντως αν και εισαι θεωρητικη γινεται να μπεις με πανελληνιες.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Παντως αν και εισαι θεωρητικη γινεται να μπεις με πανελληνιες.


Ναι αλλά σου κόβουν μόρια και το παλικάρι είπε πως δεν περιμένει να γράψει καλά...

----------


## fusi0n

υπαρχει ελπιδα οεο;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## alkiviadis

> υπαρχει ελπιδα οεο;;;;;;;;;;


Φίλε έχουν απαντηθεί τα ερωτήματα σου πιο πάνω..Σταματήστε το spamming κ κάντε λίγη υπομονή...

----------


## Michael

Βρε παλικάρια, σεβόμενος το άγχος σας και την αγωνία σας διότι και εμείς πριν απο χρόνια περάσαμε απο την ηλικία σας και τις σχολές, πέρα από τις τυπικές διαδικασίες δεν μπορεί κανείς ΄να γίνει μάντης και να προβλέψει τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον. Όταν έδωσα εγώ με 17.5 ήμουν 4ος επιλαχών! Δηλαδή φύγαν 4 κι έτσι κατάφερα και μπηκα στην σχολή. Μετά οι σχολές μπήκαν στις πανελλήνιες και πέρναγαν με βαθμό 4 και 5! Ε, αν την μια χρονιά θέλουν να πάνε στην σχολή όσοι έχουν γράψει 20, τότε η βάση θα είναι 20. Αν την αλλη χρονιά θέλουν να πάνε όσοι γράψαν 10 η βάση θα είναι 10. Ποιός ξέρει όμως τι θα συμβεί; κανείς. Πάντως καλώς ή κακώς (κατα την γνώμη μου βέβαια κακώς) τα τελευταία χρόνια οι ΑΕΝ έχουν σχετικά χαμηλές βάσεις. Συνεπώς όποιος θέλει να μπει προσπαθεί να κάνει ότι καλύτερο μπορεί και αν είναι και λίγο τυχερός θα περάσει. Αν όμως επαναπαυθεί ότι οι βάσεις είναι χαμηλές και χαλαρώσει, τότε μπορέι να βρεθεί προ της δυσάρεστης εκπλήξεως να μείνει εκτός νυμφώνος. Ακόμα και να περάσεις, αν δεν κοιτάξείς να βάλεις από την αρχή τα γερά θεμέλια ό,τι και να κτίσεις θα είναι προβληματικό. Οπότε ο καθένας κάνει ο,τι καλύτερο μπορεί και ο,τι προκύψει.
Το τι θα γίνει όμως κανεί δεν το ξέρει. Το μόνο απολύτως σίγουρο μελλοντικό γεγονός είναι ότι κάποια μέρα ή νύχτα θα πεθάνουμε (εκτός και αν μας προλάβει η δευτέρα παρουσία...!)! 
Το αγχός και η αγωνία για το μέλλον μας είναι καταρχήν καλό και θεμιτό διότι δείχνει άνθρωπό που δεν είναι αδιάφορος και τεμπέλης. Πλην όμως θα πρέπει να το εκλογικέυουμε και να το χρησιμοποιούμε για καλύτερη προετοιμασία και καλύερη απόδοση ώστε να πετύχαίνουμε ολοένα και δυσκολότερους στόχους και να προοδεύουμε στην ζωή μας και να την χαιρώμαστε και κοντά μας να χαίρωνται και όσοι μας αγαπούν. Ξέχνα ποιά θα είναι η βάση. Πες πως έιναι το 20. Εσύ όμως αν πραγματικά σα αρέσει να περάσεις στην συγκέκριμένη σχολή ή όποια άλλη κατσε από τώρα και δούλεψε σκληρά για να πετύχείς αυτό που πραγματικά θέλει η καρδούλα και αργά ή γρήγορα ΄κάτι θα πετύχεις. 
Εμένα μου λέγαν ότι αποκλείεται να περάσω και μάλιστα στην σχολή που ήθελα, ακόμα και όταν πήγα να καταθέσω τα χαρτιά και μου λέγαν τουλάχιστον να αλλάξω την σχολή που είχα πρώτη στην΄αίτηση. Ε, τελικά πέρασα και μάλιστα στην σχολή που ήθελα. Κάτσε και εσύ και διάβασε και αν περάσεις πέρασες, αν όχι ξαναπροσπαθείς. Να, ένας γνωστός μου έδωσε 4 φορές μέχρι που να περάσει στη ιατρική. τώρα τελείωνει το διδακτορικό του. Αλλά κάηθησε με πείσμα και μελέτησε ώσπου τα κατάφερε.
¶ντε και εσεις προσπαθήστε για το καλύερο και σας εύχωμαι πως θα τα καταφέρετε!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Βρε παλικάρια, σεβόμενος το άγχος σας και την αγωνία σας διότι και εμείς πριν απο χρόνια περάσαμε απο την ηλικία σας και τις σχολές, πέρα από τις τυπικές διαδικασίες δεν μπορεί κανείς ΄να γίνει μάντης και να προβλέψει τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον. Όταν έδωσα εγώ με 17.5 ήμουν 4ος επιλαχών! Δηλαδή φύγαν 4 κι έτσι κατάφερα και μπηκα στην σχολή. Μετά οι σχολές μπήκαν στις πανελλήνιες και πέρναγαν με βαθμό 4 και 5! Ε, αν την μια χρονιά θέλουν να πάνε στην σχολή όσοι έχουν γράψει 20, τότε η βάση θα είναι 20. Αν την αλλη χρονιά θέλουν να πάνε όσοι γράψαν 10 η βάση θα είναι 10. Ποιός ξέρει όμως τι θα συμβεί; κανείς. Πάντως καλώς ή κακώς (κατα την γνώμη μου βέβαια κακώς) τα τελευταία χρόνια οι ΑΕΝ έχουν σχετικά χαμηλές βάσεις. Συνεπώς όποιος θέλει να μπει προσπαθεί να κάνει ότι καλύτερο μπορεί και αν είναι και λίγο τυχερός θα περάσει. Αν όμως επαναπαυθεί ότι οι βάσεις είναι χαμηλές και χαλαρώσει, τότε μπορέι να βρεθεί προ της δυσάρεστης εκπλήξεως να μείνει εκτός νυμφώνος. Ακόμα και να περάσεις, αν δεν κοιτάξείς να βάλεις από την αρχή τα γερά θεμέλια ό,τι και να κτίσεις θα είναι προβληματικό. Οπότε ο καθένας κάνει ο,τι καλύτερο μπορεί και ο,τι προκύψει.
> Το τι θα γίνει όμως κανεί δεν το ξέρει. Το μόνο απολύτως σίγουρο μελλοντικό γεγονός είναι ότι κάποια μέρα ή νύχτα θα πεθάνουμε (εκτός και αν μας προλάβει η δευτέρα παρουσία...!)! 
> Το αγχός και η αγωνία για το μέλλον μας είναι καταρχήν καλό και θεμιτό διότι δείχνει άνθρωπό που δεν είναι αδιάφορος και τεμπέλης. Πλην όμως θα πρέπει να το εκλογικέυουμε και να το χρησιμοποιούμε για καλύτερη προετοιμασία και καλύερη απόδοση ώστε να πετύχαίνουμε ολοένα και δυσκολότερους στόχους και να προοδεύουμε στην ζωή μας και να την χαιρώμαστε και κοντά μας να χαίρωνται και όσοι μας αγαπούν. Ξέχνα ποιά θα είναι η βάση. Πες πως έιναι το 20. Εσύ όμως αν πραγματικά σα αρέσει να περάσεις στην συγκέκριμένη σχολή ή όποια άλλη κατσε από τώρα και δούλεψε σκληρά για να πετύχείς αυτό που πραγματικά θέλει η καρδούλα και αργά ή γρήγορα ΄κάτι θα πετύχεις. 
> Εμένα μου λέγαν ότι αποκλείεται να περάσω και μάλιστα στην σχολή που ήθελα, ακόμα και όταν πήγα να καταθέσω τα χαρτιά και μου λέγαν τουλάχιστον να αλλάξω την σχολή που είχα πρώτη στην΄αίτηση. Ε, τελικά πέρασα και μάλιστα στην σχολή που ήθελα. Κάτσε και εσύ και διάβασε και αν περάσεις πέρασες, αν όχι ξαναπροσπαθείς. Να, ένας γνωστός μου έδωσε 4 φορές μέχρι που να περάσει στη ιατρική. τώρα τελείωνει το διδακτορικό του. Αλλά κάηθησε με πείσμα και μελέτησε ώσπου τα κατάφερε.
> ¶ντε και εσεις προσπαθήστε για το καλύερο και σας εύχωμαι πως θα τα καταφέρετε!


Πολυ σωστος...Συμφωνω απολυτα....

----------


## testakross

καλησπερα παιδια
θελω να ροτησω το εξης φετοσ που τελιονω το σχολειο θελω να παω μηχανικος καραβιον για να μπω σε καποια σχολη αεν μπορω να παω μονο με το απολητυριο του λικειου?

----------


## GeorgeGr

Re paidia diavaste ligo pio panw... Molis e3hgoume kapoio erwthma, postarei kapoios allos thn idia aporia me alla logia... :|

----------


## Mks

> καλησπερα παιδια
> θελω να ροτησω το εξης φετοσ που τελιονω το σχολειο θελω να παω μηχανικος καραβιον για να μπω σε καποια σχολη αεν μπορω να παω μονο με το απολητυριο του λικειου?


An gyrhseis liges selides pisw 8a deis oti exei apanth8ei para polles fores to erwthma sou. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Νομίζω ότι αν διαβάσει κανείς αυτό το ''topic'' θα βρεί εξαντλητικές πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πως μπορεί να μπει κανείς στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού.

Για μένα προσωπικά το θέμα είναι να είναι κανείς να έχει ενημερωθεί σωστά και να θέλει πραγματικά να ακολουθήσει το ναυτικό επάγγελμα.

Όσο για το τι ισχύει φέτος με την εισαγωγή στις σχολές περιμένετε λίγο καιρό μέχρι να βγεί η φετινή προκύρηξη...

----------


## eliasg17

Γεια..
Τον Ιουνιο τελειωσα το λυκειο με βαθμο 13.3(:?) και εχω Lower.
Δεν μπηκα ΑΕΝ το καλοκαιρι για οικογενειακους λογους.Εχω γεννηθει και μεγαλωσει στην Αυστραλια μπορω με καποιον τροπο να τους αποδειξω οτι ξερω αγγλικα χωρις να εχω το Prof?..Επισης πηρα και διπλωμα πιλοτου και καποια additional ratings και ετσι δεν πιστευω να εχω προβλημα με το Medical.Επειδη δεν ξερω και πολλα,ποτε μπορω να ετοιμαστω/γραφτω για τις ΑΕΝ και που πρεπει να παω?Ειδα οτι τον Μαιο βγαινουν τα χαρτια και τον Ιουλιο πρεπει να κανεις καποια χαρτια...Επισης εαν με δεχτουνε,θα μου δωσουν καποιο χαρτι για αναβολη απο τον στρατο γιατι τελειωνει μια που εχω μεχρι τον δεκεμβρη...αν ναι για ποσα χρονια ισχυει?...Please Help! :Confused:  :cry:  :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeGr

> Γεια..
> Τον Ιουνιο τελειωσα το λυκειο με βαθμο 13.3( και εχω Lower.
> Δεν μπηκα ΑΕΝ το καλοκαιρι για οικογενειακους λογους.Εχω γεννηθει και μεγαλωσει στην Αυστραλια μπορω με καποιον τροπο να τους αποδειξω οτι ξερω αγγλικα χωρις να εχω το Prof?..Επισης πηρα και διπλωμα πιλοτου και καποια additional ratings και ετσι δεν πιστευω να εχω προβλημα με το Medical.Επειδη δεν ξερω και πολλα,ποτε μπορω να ετοιμαστω/γραφτω για τις ΑΕΝ και που πρεπει να παω?Ειδα οτι τον Μαιο βγαινουν τα χαρτια και τον Ιουλιο πρεπει να κανεις καποια χαρτια...Επισης εαν με δεχτουνε,θα μου δωσουν καποιο χαρτι για αναβολη απο τον στρατο γιατι τελειωνει μια που εχω μεχρι τον δεκεμβρη...αν ναι για ποσα χρονια ισχυει?...Please Help! :cry:


Επειδή δεν αξίζει να μπερδευτείς, μπες στο http://www.yen.gr
Η πάρε τηλέφωνο στο υπουργείο.
Good Luck  :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Γεια..
> Τον Ιουνιο τελειωσα το λυκειο με βαθμο 13.3(:?) και εχω Lower.
> Δεν μπηκα ΑΕΝ το καλοκαιρι για οικογενειακους λογους.Εχω γεννηθει και μεγαλωσει στην Αυστραλια μπορω με καποιον τροπο να τους αποδειξω οτι ξερω αγγλικα χωρις να εχω το Prof?..Επισης πηρα και διπλωμα πιλοτου και καποια additional ratings και ετσι δεν πιστευω να εχω προβλημα με το Medical.Επειδη δεν ξερω και πολλα,ποτε μπορω να ετοιμαστω/γραφτω για τις ΑΕΝ και που πρεπει να παω?Ειδα οτι τον Μαιο βγαινουν τα χαρτια και τον Ιουλιο πρεπει να κανεις καποια χαρτια...Επισης εαν με δεχτουνε,θα μου δωσουν καποιο χαρτι για αναβολη απο τον στρατο γιατι τελειωνει μια που εχω μεχρι τον δεκεμβρη...αν ναι για ποσα χρονια ισχυει?...Please Help! :cry:


Κανε υπομονη μεχρι τον μαιο-ιουνιο που βγενει η προκυρηξη και θα δεις τη χρειαζεσαι οσο για τα αλλα διπλωματα που λες για μενα καλυτερα περιμενε να βγει η προκυρηξη και μετα παρε το υπουργειο... αναβολη εμενα μου δωσανε φετος μεχρι το 2018!

----------


## bookmaker7

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας, έχω μια ερώτηση : *έχω γεννηθεί τον Αύγουστο του 1983* θεωρητικά στην προκήρυξη του *Μαΐου 2010* θα είμαι 2*6 ετών και 9 μηνών* στην προκήρυξη του *2009  λέει  « Για όλες τις κατηγορίες υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας εισαγωγής να μην έχει συμπληρώσει το* *26ο έτος της ηλικίας ή 1-1-1983 και μετά γεννηθείς » αν ισχύει αυτό το όριο ηλικίας για το έτος 2010 εγώ αποκλείομαι που δεν θα έχω κλείσει τα 26 ακόμα;*

*Υ.Γ. έχω εκπληρώσει Στρατιωτικές Υποχρεώσεις κερδίζω κάποιο έτος έτσι όσον αφορά το όριο ηλικίας?*

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## pipis mag

etsi pes t r 8anasaki :Wink:

----------


## PALERMO

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΓΧΩΤΙΚΑ ΤΥΠΑΚΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ...ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΕΣ(ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΑΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΕΣ) ΕΙΜΑΙ 24 ΕΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΟΥΝΕ ΠΕΙ ΚΤΛ. ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ...ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ LOWER ΠΑΙΖΩ ΜΠΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΑ 12.500 ΜΟΡΙΑ. ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΗ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΑΠ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ (ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΙ ΟΣΟΥΣ Μ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΗΘΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ) ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ/Α ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ Α-Λ-Λ-Α  ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΠΑΙΞΕ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗΣ ΚΤΛ.ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΤΑΤΟΙ.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

----------


## alkiviadis

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΓΧΩΤΙΚΑ ΤΥΠΑΚΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ...ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΕΣ(ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΑΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΕΣ) ΕΙΜΑΙ 24 ΕΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΟΥΝΕ ΠΕΙ ΚΤΛ. ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ...ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ LOWER ΠΑΙΖΩ ΜΠΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΑ 12.500 ΜΟΡΙΑ. ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΗ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΑΠ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΕΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ (ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΙ ΟΣΟΥΣ Μ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΗΘΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ) ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ/Α ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ Α-Λ-Λ-Α ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΠΑΙΞΕ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗΣ ΚΤΛ.ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΤΑΤΟΙ.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ


Μπήκα με περίπου ίδιο βαθμό με σένα..Η πρόσβαση θα είναι μια χαρά τα πράγματα μέσα είναι κάπως διαφορετικά και δυσκολεύουν ειδικά όταν έχεις άτομα στο τμήμα που μπήκαν για να περάσουν τν ώρα τους και σου κάνουν μια τάξη μπου***λο μη μπορώντας να παρακολουθήσεις..Και μετά που δεν ξέρουν πως έγινε και κόπηκαν ενώ ήταν τόσο καλοί τα ρίχνουν στον καθηγητή..Χειρότεροι βέβαια είναι τα κομματόσκυλα που κάνουν 1 μήνα μάθημα και απουσιές δεν παίρνουν αλλά αυτοί ανήκουν σε άλλη κατηγορία που δεν θα αναλύσω εδώ...

----------


## PALERMO

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ 'ΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ...Η ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ Μ'ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ,ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ 24 ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΤΑ 18 ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ 19...Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ....ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ...

----------


## alkiviadis

> ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ 'ΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ...Η ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ Μ'ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ,ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ 24 ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΤΑ 18 ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ 19...Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ....ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ...


Δεν μπορεί να είναι έτσι αδερφέ,έτσι είναι δυστυχώς..Δεν είναι θέμα ηλικίας αλλά θέμα ανεκτικότητας..Εγώ απλά δεν μπορώ να ανεκτώ την αδικία και την παρατυπία αυτή και τους κράζω...Τα λέμε μέσα απ'την σχολή του χρόνου λοιπόν πρώτα ο θεός...

----------


## tommy

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας! Μέχρι ποιο βαθμό μυωπίας είναι το όριο για να περάσεις (αν υπάρχει) σε σχολή;

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας! Μέχρι ποιο βαθμό μυωπίας είναι το όριο για να περάσεις (αν υπάρχει) σε σχολή;


    Για τους πλοιαρχους ειναι: 4/10-4/10 ή 5/10-3/10(χωρις γυαλια) και 7/10-7/10(με γυαλια)

Για τους μηχανικους ειναι: 2/10-2/10(χωρις γυαλια) και 6/10-6/10(με γυαλια)

     Αυτα θα τα καταλαβει ο οφθαλμιατρος σου.Παντως αν εχεις μυωπια καλο θα ειναι να κανεις επεμβαση λειζερ.

----------


## tommy

> Για τους πλοιαρχους ειναι: 4/10-4/10 ή 5/10-3/10(χωρις γυαλια) και 7/10-7/10(με γυαλια)
> 
> Για τους μηχανικους ειναι: 2/10-2/10(χωρις γυαλια) και 6/10-6/10(με γυαλια)
> 
> Αυτα θα τα καταλαβει ο οφθαλμιατρος σου.Παντως αν εχεις μυωπια καλο θα ειναι να κανεις επεμβαση λειζερ.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ...ΛΟΙΠΟΝ.....ΕΙΜΕ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ Κ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΛ....ΜΠΟΡΩ Η ΟΧΙ ΓΤ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΤΑΞΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΠΑΛ.......ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!

----------


## r3dman

> Paides, sorry an ginomai ligo akiros (kai ligo ektos xronou) alla twra exw mpei stis A.E.N aspropyrgou. Diavasa polles apantiseis-apopseis kai to eksis pou me problimatise pou lene merikoi (an kai auto thelw na kanw k egw ) einai to na doulepseis gia ligo kairo stin thalassa, na pareis ta diplwmata sou kai na bgeis stis steria. Kai edw erxete i aporia mou : ws ti mporeis na statheis stin steria kai pou mporei na brei antikrisma to ptyxio sou (kurios gia mixanikos me endiaferei).
> 
> an tha mporouse na apantisei kapoios stin erwtisi mou tha tou eimai eugnomon!
> Euxaristw ek twn prwterwn.


file mou otan teleiwseis thn sxolh me to kalo tha mporeis na dwseis gia na mpeis sto limeniko katarxhn.meta an taksidepseis k pareis diplwmata k tetoia k thes na bgeis sthn steria tha mporeis na doulepseis k se mhxanourgeio san mhxanikos k sthn deh k sthn purosbestikh k se diafores alles dhmosies yphresies.

----------


## tommy

Καλησπέρα και πάλι μετά από καιρό και Χρόνια Πολλά! 
Έχω μία απορία σε σχέση με τις αρμοδιότητες και τις υποχρεώσεις που έχει ένας πλοίαρχος. Δηλαδή αυτό που ρωτάω είναι ότι αφού πάρει τις θεωρητικές γνώσεις από την σχολή μέσω μαθημάτων όπως Φυσική, Μαθηματικά κ.λπ., στην πρακτική (δηλ. στο πλοίο) πως βρίσκουν εφαρμογή όλα αυτά; Προφανώς ο Καπετάνιος δεν θα έχει ίδιες υποχρεώσεις με τον Δόκιμο, αλλά για αυτό ρωτάω...!!  :Smile:  O κάθε ''βαθμός'' τι πρέπει να κάνει εντός πλοίου;
Διάβασα πολλά posts για αυτό το θέμα στο forum, αλλά δεν κατατοπίστηκα και τόσο...!! Διάβασα κάτι για γέφυρες κ.λπ., αλλά επειδή είμαι μαθητής λυκείου ακόμα δεν το κατέχω και τόσο το συγκεκριμένο ''άθλημα'' και τις ορολογίες του και γι' αυτό θα ήθελα… αν μου τα εξηγήσει κάποιος να μου τα πει κάπως απλά...!!  :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστώ για την ώρα σας και συγγνώμη για την απορία, αλλά ψάχνομαι, επειδή θέλω πολύ να ακολουθήσω τον συγκεκριμένο τομέα, αλλά θέλω να ξέρω στο περίπου και τι με περιμένει...!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## PALERMO

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ Η ΦΕΤΙΝΗ?

----------


## leodint63

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι μετά από καιρό και Χρόνια Πολλά! 
> Έχω μία απορία σε σχέση με τις αρμοδιότητες και τις υποχρεώσεις που έχει ένας πλοίαρχος. Δηλαδή αυτό που ρωτάω είναι ότι αφού πάρει τις θεωρητικές γνώσεις από την σχολή μέσω μαθημάτων όπως Φυσική, Μαθηματικά κ.λπ., στην πρακτική (δηλ. στο πλοίο) πως βρίσκουν εφαρμογή όλα αυτά; Προφανώς ο Καπετάνιος δεν θα έχει ίδιες υποχρεώσεις με τον Δόκιμο, αλλά για αυτό ρωτάω...!!  O κάθε ''βαθμός'' τι πρέπει να κάνει εντός πλοίου;
> Διάβασα πολλά posts για αυτό το θέμα στο forum, αλλά δεν κατατοπίστηκα και τόσο...!! Διάβασα κάτι για γέφυρες κ.λπ., αλλά επειδή είμαι μαθητής λυκείου ακόμα δεν το κατέχω και τόσο το συγκεκριμένο ''άθλημα'' και τις ορολογίες του και γι' αυτό θα ήθελα… αν μου τα εξηγήσει κάποιος να μου τα πει κάπως απλά...!! 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την ώρα σας και συγγνώμη για την απορία, αλλά ψάχνομαι, επειδή θέλω πολύ να ακολουθήσω τον συγκεκριμένο τομέα, αλλά θέλω να ξέρω στο περίπου και τι με περιμένει...!!


 

Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω το ένα σκέλος της ερώτησης σου.Οι θεωρητικές γνώσεις που αναφέρεις, οι παρεχόμενες δια μέσου των μαθημάτων της φυσικής,της χημείας,των μαθηματικών,αλλά και των μαθημάτων που σχετίζονται με την γλώσσα,όπως και των λοιπών μαθημάτων πχ της μουσικής και της ζωγραφικής,είτε παρέχονται στην δευτεροβάθμια είτε στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση,κυρίως έχουν σκοπό να δώσουν στον μαθητή κάποια ερεθίσματα,και αν ο ίδιος επιθυμεί,να τον βοηθήσουν ο εγκέφαλος του και η ψυχή του να αναπτυχθούν προς το βέλτιστο.Με την φυσική και την χημεία θα μάθεις να αντιλαμβάνεσαι το περιβάλλον στο οποίο λειτουργείς και με τα μαθήματα της γλώσσας θα μάθεις να εκφράζεσαι ορθά,να κατανοείς τι διαβάζεις ,να γίνεις καλός χειριστής του λόγου και να μπορεις να ανακαλύπτεις ένα κεκαλυμμένο νόημα σε ένα ποιοτικό κείμενο.Στην δε τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση θα λάβεις και πιο εξειδικευμένες επαγγελματικές γνώσεις,εστιασμένες στο αντικείμενο που έχεις επιλέξει.Μή ψάχνεις λοιπόν να βρείς αν έχει εφαρμογή πχ η φυσική που μαθαίνεις σε κάποιο χώρο εργασίας.Σε ελάχιστους χώρους εργασίας έχει εφαρμογή η κίνηση ηλεκτρονίου σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο.Ολα αυτά θα σου σταθούν σαν υπόβαθρο να μπορείς να βελτιώσεις τουλάχιστον την επαγγελματική σου υπόσταση πολύ πιο εύκολα από τον μαθητή ο οποίος ποτέ δεν έδωσε βάση σε τίποτα.

----------


## kostaschlomos

γεια σας ειμαι ο κωστας ειμαι 18 πειγενω στην 2λεικιου(επαλ) με ειδικοτητα μηχανηκος αυτ/των και θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας. σηζητατε για ατομα στην ηλικια μου που πειγενουν σε καποια σχολη α.ε.ν. λογο το οτι οι βαθμοι του δεν μπορουν να τους πανε σε καποια αλλη σχολη. εγω αφου εμηνα στην ιδια ταξη αλλαξα τηνσχεση μου με τα μαθηματα και τωρα βγαζω 16,3. μου αρεση να ασχολουμε με αμαξια και ειδηκα να μαθενω για το πως να τα βελτιωσω  αλλα επιδη ειμαστε σε ενα μικρο σε πλιθησμο κρατος και οικονομηκη κριση σημενη οτι δεν θα εχω στο μελλον δουλεια αρα και χρηματα στην τσεπη και επιδης ξερω πως ειναι να μην εχεις μια ανεση οικονομηκη ετσι αποφασησανα σπουδσω στην α.ε.ν. χανιων μηχανηκος τι εχετε να μου πειτε εσεις που ειστε ναυτικοι την γνωμη σας με την αποφαση μου ευχαριστω πολυ :Smile:

----------


## tommy

Πρώτα απ' όλα σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις! :Very Happy: 

Η ερώτησή μου όμως όσον αφορά τα μαθήματα... δεν ήταν για τα μαθήματα της δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, διότι όπως μας λένε και οι καθηγητές στο λύκειο μαθαίνουμε τις γενικές γνώσεις που μπορεί όπως είπες κι εσύ να μη μας βοηθούν στο επάγγελμα που θα επιλέξουμε, αλλά γενικότερα μας βοηθούν να έχουμε μία σφαιρική σκέψη! Αυτό για κάποιους είναι καλό, αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι που λένε ότι δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν π.χ. τα αρχαία ελληνικά, γιατί μπορούν να μάθουν νέα ελληνικά και από το μάθημα της έκφρασης-έκθεσης χωρίς να έχουν αυτές τις πολυπόθητες βάσεις από τα αρχαία!

Παρ' όλα αυτά όμως εγώ αυτό που ρώτησα ήταν κυρίως για τα μαθήματα που διδάσκονται μέσα στην σχολή και για αυτό ανέφερα μόνο Φυσική και Μαθηματικά, διότι εγώ π.χ. θέλω να ακολουθήσω το επάγγελμα του πλοιάρχου και όχι του Μηχανικού ο οποίος κάνει και το μάθημα της Χημείας. Πάντως σίγουρα η απάντησή σου ήταν χρήσιμη για όλους τους εφήβους που νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να τα γράψουν όλα στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια και μετά να προκόψουν μέσα στην οποιαδήποτε σχολή. ¶λλωστε αυτό θα ήταν αδικία και για όλους τους άλλους που είτε τόσα χρόνια είναι άριστοι, είτε και για αυτούς που προσπαθούν αξιοπρεπώς και όχι απλά για να περνάνε τις τάξεις. :Razz: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Very Happy:

----------


## leodint63

Τα μαθήματα τα οποία διδάσκονται μέσα στην σχολή,ορισμένα είναι πιο εξειδικευμένα και περισσότερο εστιασμένα στο επαγγελματικό αντικείμενο και άλλα όπως αναφέρεις τα μαθηματικά και η φυσική είναι πιο γενικά και αόριστα.Στόχο όμως έχουν και αυτά να αποτελέσουν ένα υπόβαθρο γνώσεων,να αποκτήσεις ένα ανεκτό επίπεδο θετικών γνώσεων,και αν εσύ το επιθυμείς,να αξιοποιήσεις τα δοθέντα ερεθίσματα και να κατανοήσεις ευκολότερα από άλλους τις τεχνολογικές προκλήσεις τις οποίες θα συναντήσεις,να μπορείς να αφομοιώνεις ευκολότερα τις νέες τεχνολογίες και να εκτελείς την αποστολή σου περισότερο αποδοτικά.Στον εργασιακό χώρο ενός πλοίου,για την ειδικότητα του Πλοιάρχου όπου αναφέρεσαι, δεν πρόκειται να σου ζητήσει κανείς να αναλύσεις τις τυχον αρμονικές ενός ηλεκτρικού παλμού.Δεν είναι όμως προς όφελος σου να κατέχεις στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις ηλεκτρισμού?

----------


## tommy

Χρήσιμο για την δουλειά μου δεν ξέρω αν θα μου φανεί ποτέ, αλλά για εμένα προσωπικά ίσως να είναι. Πιστεύω ότι γενικότερα από παντού πρέπει να έχουμε κάποιες γνώσεις, αλλά γενικές γνώσεις και όχι πολύ αναλυτικά αν δεν θα μας χρειαστούν!  :Smile:  Ας πούμε... κάποιες βασικές ιατρικές γνώσεις που παίρνεις στην σχολή... πιστεύω πως χρειάζονται για διάφορα που μπορούν να συμβούν μέσα σε ένα πλοίο, αλλά η ζωγραφική που προανέφερες σε ένα προηγούμενο post δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει έναν σαν εμένα που δεν έχει κι ούτε θέλει να ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το ''πινέλο'', αλλά και γενικότερα έναν υποψήφιο πλοίαρχο. :Razz:

----------


## leodint63

Πόσο θα εμβαθύνεις σε κάθε γνωστικό αντικείμενο,εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από εσένα.Για το θέμα του μαθήματος της ζωγραφικής σου απήντησα νωρίτερα.Δεν το έβαλε τυχαία το υπουργείο παιδείας ως μάθημα.Εχει σαν σκοπό,αν εσύ έχεις κάποια κλίση στην ζωγραφική,να την ανακαλύψεις και να την καλλιεργίσεις,έχει σαν σκοπό αν πάλι εσύ θέλεις να εμβαθύνεις λίγο και σε λίγο πιο  ώριμη  ηλικία να είσαι σε θέση να καταννοείς έναν υπερρεαλιστή ζωγράφο.Εχει σαν σκοπό να σου προκαλέσει μιά ψυχική ανάταση.Είναι επίσης ένας βασικός τρόπος εκπαίδευσης και εξάσκησης του μυαλού.Το να συλλάβεις νοητικά μιά εικόνα,να υπολογίσεις πως θα την αποτυπώσεις έστω σε ένα κομμάτι χαρτί,μέσα σε ποιό χρονικό περιθώριο,μέχρι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα το οποίο θα παρουσιάσεις είναι όλα αυτά μια διαδικασία δεξιοτεχνίας.Εχει επίσης σαν σκοπό να βοηθήσει τον μαθητή να ανακαλύψει το ωραίο,το καλαίσθητο και την χαμένη στην σημερινή εποχή αρμονία.Εχει σαν σκοπό να μας δώσει άλλη μία επιλογή στην ζωή μας,αυτήν της ποιότητας.Οπωσδήποτε μπορείς να κάνεις τον δόκιμο και μετέπειτα τον πλοίαρχο έχοντας αντιληιφθεί την ζωγραφική απλώς ως "πινέλο" και την μουσική ως "ήχους".Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείς με τα ανωτέρω.

----------


## tommy

Το πινέλο... το έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά για να μη το πάρεις όπως το πήρες! :Very Happy: 

Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την ζωγραφική ως πινέλο, αλλά ως κάτι πολύ ωραίο και ενδιαφέρον για λόγους που προανέφερες, αλλά για αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται για την ζωγραφική και όχι για όλους, διότι όλοι οι άλλοι που δεν θέλουμε να ασχοληθούμε με την ζωγραφική θα μπορούσαμε να μάθουμε όλα αυτά που είπες χωρίς να είναι μάθημα στο σχολείο που μεταξύ μας κιόλας δεν διδάσκεται και πολύ σωστά! Απλά σου μαθαίνουν κάποιες τεχνικές ζωγραφικής χωρίς ουσιαστικά να σε φέρνουν κοντά στην ζωγραφική ως τέχνη, αλλά ως ένα απλό, καθημερινό και βαρετό μάθημα που εκτός του ότι δεν σε ενδιαφέρει... λερώνεις και τα χέρια σου με μπογιές μόνο και μόνο για να αποδείξεις στον οποιοδήποτε καθηγητή η καθηγήτρια ότι προσπαθείς ακόμα και αν δεν σου αρέσει. :Wink: Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τον συνειρμό μου.

Όσο για το μάθημα της μουσικής... επίσης δεν στο σχολείο δεν σε φέρνουν κοντά στην ουσία και τα συναισθήματα που σου προκαλεί η οποιαδήποτε μουσική, αλλά σε φέρνουν κοντά στο μάθημα μουσική μαθαίνοντάς σε απλά την ιστορία του Μπαχ, του Μότσαρτ και όλων των άλλων...!

Πέρα από όλα αυτά που ουσιαστικά δεν είναι και εντελώς off-topic, γιατί συζητάμε για την εκπαίδευση των μελλοντικών πλοιάρχων - μηχανικών... πιστεύω ότι ένας πλοίαρχος ή μηχανικός δεν θα κριθεί στο επάγγελμά του αν θα ή ΔΕΝ θα ξέρει την 7η συμφωνία του Μότσαρτ, αλλά αυτό ίσως να είναι κριτήριο μόνο και μόνο για μία τυχαία συζήτηση που θα τεθεί αυτό το θέμα μεταξύ της παρέας του οποιουδήποτε ατόμου είτε είναι πλοίαρχος είτε οποιουδήποτε άλλου επαγγέλματος!

Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων... δεν είμαι από αυτούς που πιστεύουν ότι μαθήματα όπως Καλλιτεχνικά, Μουσική κ.λπ. πρέπει να καταργηθούν από την δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, αλλά είμαι από αυτούς που δεν νομίζουν ότι είναι τόσο μα τόσο απαραίτητα τα συγκεκριμένα μαθήματα για το επάγγελμα του πλοιάρχου, αλλά ίσως να είναι σημαντικά για τον οποιοδήποτε άνθρωπο όσον αφορά τον κοινωνικό του περίγυρο και όχι το επάγγελμά του... εκτός κι αν είναι ζωγράφος, μουσικός κ.λπ. κ.λπ. που σίγουρα του χρειάζονται και για το επάγγελμά του.

Ελπίζω πως τώρα συμφωνούμε έχοντας την άποψη μου πιο αναλυτικά!! :Very Happy:

----------


## leodint63

Βεβαίως και συμφωνώ με την άποψη σου.Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να σε κρίνουν για τις γνώσεις σου γύρω από τις καλές τέχνες ούτε στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα αλλά ούτε και σε κάποιο άλλο.Στο επάγγελμα πού σκέφτεσαι να σταδιοδρομήσεις το ενδιαφέρον στρέφεται γύρω από το πρωτάθλημα και από διάφορες αρχέγονες ενασχολήσειςτου ανθρώπινου είδους  όπως το κυνήγι και το πως δολώνουν  παραγάδια.Ενίοτε δε και με το τι παρασκευάζει ο μάγειρας του πλοίου.Ετσι λειτούργησε και λειτουργεί επί δεκαετίες ολόκληρες ο συγκεκριμενος κλάδος στην Ελλάδα και βρίσκεται σήμερα στην θέση του να διαφημίζει ένα τεράστιο τοννάζ και ένα μεγάλο αριθμό πλοίων.Δυστυχώς από τις διαφημιστικές εκστρατείες λείπει το θέμα της ποιότητος.Σαφέστατα μπορείς να θεωρηθείς ως πλοίαρχος με επαγγελματική επάρκεια κατέχοντας μόνο στείρες γνώσεις,αυστηρά εστιασμένες στο αντικείμενο σου καί έχοντας ένα αποδεκτό κοινό νου.Οποιαδήποτε όμως πρόσθετη γνώση,έστω για να είναι χρήσιμη σε μια συζήτηση στον κοινωνικό σου κύκλο,συνεισφέρει στην δική σου εγκύκλια μόρφωση και επέτρεψε μου να συνεχίσω να πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει θετική επίδραση και στον επαγγελματικό τομέα.

----------


## tommy

Εννοείται πως τον βοηθάνε τον οποιοδήποτε και οι γενικές γνώσεις, γιατί όπως προείπα οι βασικές γνώσεις από όλους τους τομείς, κλάδους, μαθήματα (όπως θες πες το) βοηθούν στην σφαιρική σκέψη. ¶ρα οπωσδήποτε αν π.χ. ένας πλοίαρχος έχει γενικές γνώσεις μπορεί να σταθεί καλύτερα στον επαγγελματικό χώρο από έναν άλλον που έχει συγκεκριμένες γνώσεις μόνο και μόνο για το εμπορικό ναυτικό ή και για την ναυτιλία. Ποτέ οι παρωπίδες δεν ήταν ο σωστός τρόπος για να βλέπεις ακόμα και το επάγγελμά σου. Πρέπει ο οποιοσδήποτε να ξέρει τι γίνεται γύρω του και εκτός του επαγγέλματος που ανήκει για να λέγεται... ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ και όχι απλά ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ κάποιου. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι από την μία μεριά ένα άτομο μπορεί να γίνει πλοίαρχος και χωρίς να ξέρει την έννοια του σοσιαλισμού ή του καπιταλισμού, αλλά από την άλλη μεριά μπορεί να γίνει και περίγελος σε μία παρέα που θα ανοιχτεί μία πολιτική συζήτηση και θα περιμένουν να ακούσουν την γνώμη του φίλου τους και αυτός θα πει... ''Δεν ξέρω παιδιά από αυτά''. Ε τότε... η ατάκα θα ακολουθήσει... ''Ααα... μάλιστα... να ταξιδεύεις 6 μήνες με το καράβι ξέρεις, αλλά για πολιτικά που αφορούν όλους όσους θέλουν να λέγονται πολίτες, δεν ξέρεις τίποτα'' κάνοντας τον έτσι να καταλάβει ότι η ζωή δεν είναι μόνο πλοίο και θάλασσα, αλλά είναι και πολιτική και αθλητικά, αλλά και μουσική και ζωγραφική όπως προείπες. Αυτό μετέπειτα σίγουρα θα επηρεάσει την ψυχολογία του και κατά συνέπεια ίσως να τον επηρεάσει και στον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης της δουλειάς και γενικότερα της ζωής του.

Με συγχωρείτε για αυτή την μεγάλη και ίσως για κάποιους ανούσια ανάλυση, αλλά με αυτόν τον τρόπο ήθελα να δείξω ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι η κοινωνική μας υπόσταση το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει αντίκτυπο στην εργασία μας.:mrgreen:

----------


## leodint63

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τα γραφόμενα σου.Εγώ τουλάχιστον είμαι απόλυτα πεπεισμένος ότι η σφαιρική μόρφωση με ένα πολιτισμικό υπόβαθρο λειτουργούν ως πολλαπλασιαστές ισχύος στην οποιαδήποτε επαγγελματική ενασχόληση.

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

Λεγομαι Γιωργος και ειμαι καινουργιος εδω. Ειμαι 18 χρονων ηθελα να μπω σε ΑΕΝ αλλα δεν τα πηγα καλα στις πανελληνιες. Μπορω να μπω χωρις πανελληνιες; Μου ειπαν πως ναι αλλα θελω να σιγουρευτω εχω ενα απολυτιριο γυρω στο 11 και lower στα αγγλικα, και ECDL expert. Λενε τιποτα αυτα; περνω κανενα μοριο; Διαφωτιστε με παρακαλω! Θελω τοσο πολυ να μπω σε ΑΕΝ!

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ???


ΟΙ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΚΝΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΕΣ ΠΗΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ!!!????!!!!????

----------


## PALERMO

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ???ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΜΕ 12,500 ΜΟΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ,ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΕΤΑΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΛΟΓΩ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ,ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΤΛ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ.

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

παιδια μια γρηγορη ερωτηση. Σε βαζουν να κολυμβησεις στην αρχη;

----------


## φανούλα

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ???ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΜΕ 12,500 ΜΟΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ,ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΕΤΑΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΛΟΓΩ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ,ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΤΛ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ.


Μεταγραφή μπορείς να πάρεις και χωρίς να έχεις κάποιο ιδιαίτερο λόγο!




> παιδια μια γρηγορη ερωτηση. Σε βαζουν να κολυμβησεις στην αρχη;


Μία φορά γίνεται! Δεν είναι τίποτα, απλά βλέπουν αν ξέρεις να κολυμπάς! Δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις πεταλούδες, απλά να διανύσεις μια πολύ μικρή απόσταση κολυμπώντας και μάλιστα πολύ χαλαρά! Δεν είναι τίποτα!

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

*Ποιοι,γιατι και πως σπουδαζουν στις Α.Ε.Ν.*

----------


## Dj Punisher

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ???


Και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω πότε θα βγει η προκύρηξη...
Είχα ακούσει κάπου αρχές απριλίου και έχουμε 14... :Confused: 
Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μας ρίξει τα φώτα του :-P

----------


## φανούλα

> Και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω πότε θα βγει η προκύρηξη...
> Είχα ακούσει κάπου αρχές απριλίου και έχουμε 14...
> Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μας ρίξει τα φώτα του :-P


Μάιο βγαίνει κάθε χρόνο βρε παιδιά! Σιγά μη βιαστούνε φέτος :Very Happy: !

----------


## pagos

Καλησπερα και απο μένα , διαβάζω αυτο το φορουμ απο περισυ τον καλοκαιρι αλλα σήμερα ειπα να μπω να κανω 2 ερωτησουλες.
Καταρχας ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι θα γινει η προκύρηξη και φέτος? Ειναι στανταρ οτι γίνεται κάθε χρόνο? Εχω αρκετό αγχος σχετικα με το θέμα μιας και ητανε να μπώ περισυ αλλα καθυστερησα πολυ με τις ιατρικες εξετασεις και δε προλαβα...

EDIT:
Και μια ακόμη ερώτηση. Έχω γύρω στο 7 μυωπία, θα έχω πρόβλημα ? Να κανω λέιζερ πρίν το καλοκαίρι?
Ανησυχω λιγο σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα διοτι η μυωπια μου δεν εχει σταθεροποιηθει εντελώς ακομη, και ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη και αν θυμαμαι καλα χρησιμοποιουνε μια μεθοδο η οποια σου "αφηνει" καποια καταλοιπα μετα, οπως το να μη βλεπεις πολυ καλα στο σκοταδι ή και να υπαρχει κινδυνος αποκόλησης του αμφιβληστροειδούς επειτα απο εντατική άσκηση

EDIT 2:
(για να μην διπλοποστάρω κάνω edit)
Καποιες διευκρινιστικες ερωτησεις ακόμη..
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα στα θαλάσσια εξάμηνα να μπεις σε πλοιο που ειναι σχετικά κοντα, ΠΧ Ευρώπη ή ακομη και μονο Ελλάδα?
Επίσης, απο εσας που έχεται εμπειρία, το πλοίο κάθε πότε πιάνει λιμάνι συνήθως, και πόσες μέρες κάθετε? Μεσα σε αυτες τις μέρες έχεις τη δυνατότητα να παρεις το αεροπλάνο με άδεια να επιστρέψεις στη πατρίδα για 2-3 μέρες ή παίζουνε κανονικές βάρδιες και τότε?

Και κάτι τελευταίο, εχω ακούσει πως τα τελευταία πιο "συγχρονα" πλοια έχουνε σύνδεση ίντερνετ. Εαν ισχύει ειναι πολύ βολικό, διοτι θα μπορεις να μιλας δωρεάν με τους δικούς σου όποτε θέλεις. 
Ισχύει?

----------


## thevoidbringer

Γεια σας,

σκέφτομαι να μπω φέτος στις ΑΕΝ (μέσω κατάταξης με το απολυτηρίου λυκείου) στην ειδικότητα του πλοιάρχου. Θα ήθελα να πληροφορηθώ για την ποιότητα των ΑΕΝ ώστε να συμπληρώσω ανάλογα το μηχανογραφικό. Για αυτό θα ήθελα να μάθω ποια ΑΕΝ θεωρείται καλύτερη σε ό, τι αφορά:

α) την ποιότητα/ενδιαφέρον καθηγητών
β) την ποιότητα των εγκαταστάσεων/ επίπεδο υλικοτεχνικής εκπαίδευσης
γ) τον "κόσμο " της, δηλαδή, αναλογία ατόμων ανά κοιτώνα/μάθημα, ενδιαφέρον σπουδαστών για το αντικείμενο (εντάξει, σχετικό αυτό) κτλ
δ) το επίπεδο ζωής γενικότερα εκτός υποχρεώσεων της σχολής, γενικότερα το "κλίμα" θα έλεγα (μέρη για χαλάρωση, βόλτες, ευκαιρία για παρέες, κοινωνικές συναναστροφές κτλ). 

Δεν περιμένω βέβαια καμιά απάντηση "''άσπρο-μαύρο" δηλαδή "εκείνη είναι φοβερή" ή "εκείνη είναι χαλιά" αλλά μια γενικότερη κατεύθυνση  με βάση τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα νομίζω ότι μπορεί δοθεί.

Επίσης αν κάποιος ξέρει να μου πει κάτι περισσότερο ειδικά για ΑΕΝ Ηπείρου ή Ιονίων Νήσων θα το εκτιμούσα πάρα πολύ.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## george123

> EDIT:
> Και μια ακόμη ερώτηση. Έχω γύρω στο 7 μυωπία, θα έχω πρόβλημα ? Να κανω λέιζερ πρίν το καλοκαίρι?
> Ανησυχω λιγο σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα διοτι η μυωπια μου δεν εχει σταθεροποιηθει εντελώς ακομη, και ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη και αν θυμαμαι καλα χρησιμοποιουνε μια μεθοδο η οποια σου "αφηνει" καποια καταλοιπα μετα, οπως το να μη βλεπεις πολυ καλα στο σκοταδι ή και να υπαρχει κινδυνος αποκόλησης του αμφιβληστροειδούς επειτα απο εντατική άσκηση
> 
> EDIT 2:
> (για να μην διπλοποστάρω κάνω edit)
> Καποιες διευκρινιστικες ερωτησεις ακόμη..
> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα στα θαλάσσια εξάμηνα να μπεις σε πλοιο που ειναι σχετικά κοντα, ΠΧ Ευρώπη ή ακομη και μονο Ελλάδα?
> Επίσης, απο εσας που έχεται εμπειρία, το πλοίο κάθε πότε πιάνει λιμάνι συνήθως, και πόσες μέρες κάθετε? Μεσα σε αυτες τις μέρες έχεις τη δυνατότητα να παρεις το αεροπλάνο με άδεια να επιστρέψεις στη πατρίδα για 2-3 μέρες ή παίζουνε κανονικές βάρδιες και τότε?
> ...


Στις ΑΕΝ το όριο μυωπίας ειναι 7 βαθμοί. Θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις πριν ακόμα κάνεις τα χαρτιά σου για τη σχολή. Στο εκπαιδευτικό σου ταξίδι μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση σε όποια εταιρία θέλεις. Όσο για το τελευταίο υπάρχει σύνδεση Internet και σε κάπως πιο παλιά πλοία και μη για κυρίως εργασιακή χρήση.

----------


## pagos

> Στις ΑΕΝ το όριο μυωπίας ειναι 7 βαθμοί. Θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις πριν ακόμα κάνεις τα χαρτιά σου για τη σχολή. Στο εκπαιδευτικό σου ταξίδι μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση σε όποια εταιρία θέλεις. Όσο για το τελευταίο υπάρχει σύνδεση Internet και σε κάπως πιο παλιά πλοία και μη για κυρίως εργασιακή χρήση.


Καλησπερα φιλε μου, ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου καταρχάς.. 
Είναι βέβαιο οτι ειναι 7 βαθμοι το όριο? διοτι διαβαζα σε διαφορα φόρουμ και δημοσιευσεις πως αλλοι ειχανε κοπεί με 2 και 3 μυωπία. Απο την αλλη δε καταλαβαινω ακριβώς τί ειναι η κλίματα οξύτητας που λεει η προκύρηξη, 7/10 3/10 κτλ.
Εγω εχω 7.5 μυωπία , σημαίνει οτι θα κοπώ 100% ή υπαρχει περίπτωση να εχω την απαραίτητη οξύτητα και με τέτια μυωπία? Διαφορετικα πρεπει να αρχισω να ψάχνομαι που να κανω laser για τα μάτια...

----------


## george123

Μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο σε μια από τις ΑΕΝ για να σου εξηγήσουν επακριβώς τη νομοθεσία. :Wink:

----------


## pagos

> Μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο σε μια από τις ΑΕΝ για να σου εξηγήσουν επακριβώς τη νομοθεσία.


Πηρα και δε ξεραν τι τους γινεται... ο ενας μου ελεγε να παρω τον αλλο.. Πήρα απο το ναυτικο νοσοκομειο και τις ΑΕΝ μεχρι το υπουργειο. Μονο στο υπουργειο μου ειπανε πως η μυωπία λεει δε παίζει ρολο με την οξύτητα όρασης, τωρα δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυε αυτο, γι αυτο εχω μπερδευτει λιγο και ρωταω και εδω γιατι απο οτι φαινεται ουτε οι ιδιοι δε ξερουνε τι ακριβως ισχυει..

----------


## Sizor

> Πηρα και δε ξεραν τι τους γινεται... ο ενας μου ελεγε να παρω τον αλλο.. Πήρα απο το ναυτικο νοσοκομειο και τις ΑΕΝ μεχρι το υπουργειο. Μονο στο υπουργειο μου ειπανε πως η μυωπία λεει δε παίζει ρολο με την οξύτητα όρασης, τωρα δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυε αυτο, γι αυτο εχω μπερδευτει λιγο και ρωταω και εδω γιατι απο οτι φαινεται ουτε οι ιδιοι δε ξερουνε τι ακριβως ισχυει..


Πριν κανεις αίτηση για τις σχολες σε στέλνουν υποχρεωτικά σε στρατιωτικούς γιατρούς που ορίζονται κάθε χρόνο για να κριθείς ικανός.Οι ειδικότητες είναι παθολόγος και οφθαλμίατρος.Στον οφθαλμίατρο δηλώνεις εάν έχεις μυωπία και αν ναι τι βαθμό.Εάν έχεις λιγότερη μυωπία από το επιτρεπόμενο ανώτατο όριο τότε εξετάζεσαι.Τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων βγαίνουν σε κλίμακα 1 μέχρι 10 και αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να έχεις πάνω από 7 για να πάρεις το ok από τον γιατρό.

Τώρα η οξύτητα όρασης μη σε μπερδεύει σαν ορος,είναι απλά το ποσο "καλά" βλέπεις.Θα σε βάλει να διαβάσεις μια σειρά αριθμών και ανάλογα μέχρι ποιον θα μπορέσεις να διαβάσεις θα βγει και η οξύτητα όρασης ,είναι απλά ένας ορος.Επίσης να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι εάν έχεις αχρωματοψία μπορείς να δηλώσεις μονο σχολες μηχανικών.

----------


## pagos

> Πριν κανεις αίτηση για τις σχολες σε στέλνουν υποχρεωτικά σε στρατιωτικούς γιατρούς που ορίζονται κάθε χρόνο για να κριθείς ικανός.Οι ειδικότητες είναι παθολόγος και οφθαλμίατρος.Στον οφθαλμίατρο δηλώνεις εάν έχεις μυωπία και αν ναι τι βαθμό.Εάν έχεις λιγότερη μυωπία από το επιτρεπόμενο ανώτατο όριο τότε εξετάζεσαι.Τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων βγαίνουν σε κλίμακα 1 μέχρι 10 και αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να έχεις πάνω από 7 για να πάρεις το ok από τον γιατρό.
> 
> Τώρα η οξύτητα όρασης μη σε μπερδεύει σαν ορος,είναι απλά το ποσο "καλά" βλέπεις.Θα σε βάλει να διαβάσεις μια σειρά αριθμών και ανάλογα μέχρι ποιον θα μπορέσεις να διαβάσεις θα βγει και η οξύτητα όρασης ,είναι απλά ένας ορος.Επίσης να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι εάν έχεις αχρωματοψία μπορείς να δηλώσεις μονο σχολες μηχανικών.


Ειπες:
"Εάν έχεις λιγότερη μυωπία από το επιτρεπόμενο ανώτατο όριο τότε  εξετάζεσαι"

Το επιτρεπόμενο ανώτατο όριο ξέρουμε *επίσημα* ποιό ειναι? Διοτί εαν όντως υπάρχει όριο φανταζομαι πως έχοντας 7.5 μυωπία το ξεπερνάω άνετα και θα πρεπει να ψαχτώ για lazer

----------


## Sizor

> Λεγομαι Γιωργος και ειμαι καινουργιος εδω. Ειμαι 18 χρονων ηθελα να μπω σε ΑΕΝ αλλα δεν τα πηγα καλα στις πανελληνιες. Μπορω να μπω χωρις πανελληνιες; Μου ειπαν πως ναι αλλα θελω να σιγουρευτω εχω ενα απολυτιριο γυρω στο 11 και lower στα αγγλικα, και ECDL expert. Λενε τιποτα αυτα; περνω κανενα μοριο; Διαφωτιστε με παρακαλω! Θελω τοσο πολυ να μπω σε ΑΕΝ!


Μέχρι στιγμής κάθε χρόνο βγαίνει προκήρυξη η οποια λέει ποσα άτομα θα εισαχθούν με απολυτήρια,ποτε όμως δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα υπάρξει προκήρυξη και την επομενη χρονια.Εάν εισαχθούν που όπως φαίνεται θα εισαχθούν και φέτος με απολυτήρια να περιμένεις την προκήρυξη μέσα στον μάιο.Από εκεί και πέρα το αν έχεις ελπίδες εξαρτάται από το ποσα άτομα θα κάνουν αίτηση.Ο βαθμός του απολυτηριου σου πολλαπλασιάζεται με το 1000 και βγαίνουν τα μόρια σου,δηλαδή στην δίκια σου περίπτωση 11000.Το lower δίνει extra 1000 μόρια άρα πας στις 12000.

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

> Μέχρι στιγμής κάθε χρόνο βγαίνει προκήρυξη η οποια λέει ποσα άτομα θα εισαχθούν με απολυτήρια,ποτε όμως δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα υπάρξει προκήρυξη και την επομενη χρονια.Εάν εισαχθούν που όπως φαίνεται θα εισαχθούν και φέτος με απολυτήρια να περιμένεις την προκήρυξη μέσα στον μάιο.Από εκεί και πέρα το αν έχεις ελπίδες εξαρτάται από το ποσα άτομα θα κάνουν αίτηση.Ο βαθμός του απολυτηριου σου πολλαπλασιάζεται με το 1000 και βγαίνουν τα μόρια σου,δηλαδή στην δίκια σου περίπτωση 11000.Το lower δίνει extra 1000 μόρια άρα πας στις 12000.




Με 12.200 μορια κανω τιποτα η μπα; υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να μπω;

----------


## φανούλα

> Ειπες:
> "Εάν έχεις λιγότερη μυωπία από το επιτρεπόμενο ανώτατο όριο τότε εξετάζεσαι"
> 
> Το επιτρεπόμενο ανώτατο όριο ξέρουμε *επίσημα* ποιό ειναι? Διοτί εαν όντως υπάρχει όριο φανταζομαι πως έχοντας 7.5 μυωπία το ξεπερνάω άνετα και θα πρεπει να ψαχτώ για lazer


Με 7,5 μυωπία δεν μπαίνεις με τίποτα φίλε μου αν δεν κάνεις lazer!!! 
H οξύτητα που είπατε παραπάνω για να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε είναι περίπου πόσα πράγματα μπορείς να δεις χωρίς γυαλιά! Πχ αν βλέπεις 8 στα 10 πράγματα που υπάρχουν στο χώρο περνάς!!! Το ανώτατο όριο σε βαθμούς μυωπίας κυμαίνεται γύρω στους 2 βαθμούς!!

----------


## pagos

> Με 7,5 μυωπία δεν μπαίνεις με τίποτα φίλε μου αν δεν κάνεις lazer!!! 
> H οξύτητα που είπατε παραπάνω για να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε είναι περίπου πόσα πράγματα μπορείς να δεις χωρίς γυαλιά! Πχ αν βλέπεις 8 στα 10 πράγματα που υπάρχουν στο χώρο περνάς!!! Το ανώτατο όριο σε βαθμούς μυωπίας κυμαίνεται γύρω στους 2 βαθμούς!!


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου κι εσενα Φανουλα, αλλα οριστε, βλεπεις γιατι μπερδεύομαι!
Ο ενας λεει οτι το όριο ειναι 7 βαθμοί και εσυ λες οτι ειναι 2!
Τελικα μονο πηγαινοντας στον οφθαλμιατρο να κανω το τεστ θα λυσω την απορια μου φαινεται..

----------


## pagos

> Με 12.200 μορια κανω τιποτα η μπα; υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να μπω;


Εγω παντως ειδα περισυ να περνανε ατομα με 8.000 και 9.000, βεβαια ισως ηταν με μεσο. Πιστευω εχεις αρκετες πιθανοτητες, οι περισσοτεροι με τοσο περνανε

----------


## φανούλα

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου κι εσενα Φανουλα, αλλα οριστε, βλεπεις γιατι μπερδεύομαι!
> Ο ενας λεει οτι το όριο ειναι 7 βαθμοί και εσυ λες οτι ειναι 2!
> Τελικα μονο πηγαινοντας στον οφθαλμιατρο να κανω το τεστ θα λυσω την απορια μου φαινεται..


Το 7 καλέ μου φίλε, αναφέρεται στην οξύτητα και επειδή δεν το ξέρουν οι περισσότεροι(όπως είναι λογικό), το μπερδεύουν με τους βαθμούς μυωπίας!!
Δε στα λέω τυχαία αυτά τα πράγματα όμως!! Έχω κι εγώ μυωπία 1,5 & 1,75 βαθμών και είμαι σε ΑΕΝ!! Καλή σου μέρα :Wink: !!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Γειά χαρά φίλε και καλώς ήρθες, 
το μόνο πράγμα που δε μπορεί να σου πει κάποιος είναι αυτό που ρωτάς για τις σχολές.
Για τους καθηγητές(καπετάνιους), υπάρχουν πολλών...... ειδών! :Very Happy: 
Διάβασε παραπάνω και διάλεξε τη σχολή που είναι κοντά στο τόπο σου!

----------


## pagos

> Το 7 καλέ μου φίλε, αναφέρεται στην οξύτητα και επειδή δεν το ξέρουν οι περισσότεροι(όπως είναι λογικό), το μπερδεύουν με τους βαθμούς μυωπίας!!
> Δε στα λέω τυχαία αυτά τα πράγματα όμως!! Έχω κι εγώ μυωπία 1,5 & 1,75 βαθμών και είμαι σε ΑΕΝ!! Καλή σου μέρα!!


Το ενδεχόμενο να πάω με φακούς επαφής και να δηλώσω οτι δεν εχω μυωπία παιζει? :razz: 
Σε εξετάζουνε ακομη και αν δηλώσεις πως δεν εχεις μυωπία ?
Ατομα που ειναι απο εγχειρηση laser τα δεχονται φαντάζομαι ετσι?

----------


## φανούλα

> Το ενδεχόμενο να πάω με φακούς επαφής και να δηλώσω οτι δεν εχω μυωπία παιζει? :razz: 
> Σε εξετάζουνε ακομη και αν δηλώσεις πως δεν εχεις μυωπία ?
> Ατομα που ειναι απο εγχειρηση laser τα δεχονται φαντάζομαι ετσι?


Χαχαχαχαχα!!! Φίλε μου καλώς ή κακώς όλοι εξετάζονται! Είτε έχουν μυωπία είτε όχι! Επίσης δε νομίζω να πας στον οφθαλμίατρο και να μην καταλάβει τους φακούς σου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ! ¶τομα όμως από lazer δέχονται αλλά μετά από λίγες μέρες νομίζω αφότου γίνει η εγχείρηση! Όχι κατευθείαν! 
Ότι άλλη απορία έχεις...εδώ είμαστε :Wink: !! Καλή σου μέρα!

----------


## pagos

> Χαχαχαχαχα!!! Φίλε μου καλώς ή κακώς όλοι εξετάζονται! Είτε έχουν μυωπία είτε όχι! Επίσης δε νομίζω να πας στον οφθαλμίατρο και να μην καταλάβει τους φακούς σου! ¶τομα όμως από lazer δέχονται αλλά μετά από λίγες μέρες νομίζω αφότου γίνει η εγχείρηση! Όχι κατευθείαν! 
> Ότι άλλη απορία έχεις...εδώ είμαστε!! Καλή σου μέρα!


Καλησπερα και παλι! Πηρα το υπουργείο αυτή τη φορά ΚΑΙ την επιτροπή, και μου ειπανε πως 
1) ΔΕΝ υπαρχει οριο στη μυωπια
2) Οσοι εχουνε γυαλια, εξετάζονται ΜΟΝΟ με τα γυαλια τους, οχι χωρις

... Ισχυουνε αυτα ή αλλα ντι αλλων μου λενε παλι?
θα τρελαθω με αυτη την ιστορια, πραγματικα ή μου λενε ο,τι να ναι  ή ειναι παντελως ασχετοι

Συγκεκριμενα τα λογια του Υπουργείου "Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει πόση μυωπια εχει, μας ενδιαφερει να εχει *ΜΕ* τα γυαλια, οξύτητα 7/10"

EDIT:
Οταν λες μετα απο λίγες μερες , πόσες ακριβως? διοτι ηδη το εβαλα μπρος αυτο το θεμα.. παω για προεγχειριτικο ελεγχο την επομενη βδομαδα

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Έλα φίλε,

----------


## thevoidbringer

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και το καλωσόρισμα. Καταλαβαίνω οτι ίσως ζητάω γενικά πράγματα και δεν επιμένω (πάντως αν κάποιος έχει κάτι να πει, ας πει). Θέλω όμως να μου λύσει κάποιος μια συγκεκριμένη απορία. Είμαι 25 (1985) και μάλλον θα καταθέσω τα χαρτιά μου φέτος (αφού δέχονται μέχρι 26). Σκέφτομαι όμως να κάνω το εξής: Να καταθέσω τα χαρτιά μου φέτος αλλά να "παγώσω"  αμέσως τις σπουδές για ένα χρόνο ώστε να πάω στρατό να τελειώνω (και ψυχολογικά να αισθάνομαι ότ όντως έχω περάσει σε ΑΕΝ). Γίνεται αυτό; Μέχρι πόσο καιρό μπορώ παγώσω τις σπουδές μου; Έχω κάποια επίπτωση ή ποινή κάτι παρόμοιο; Όταν παγώνω τις σπουδές είναι πχ σαν μη γράφηκα ποτέ ή είναι σαν μένω από απουσίες (οπότε αν θεωρητικά διαγράφομαι αμα ξαναμείνω); Σε αυτό θα ήθελα όντως μια βοήθεια. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Όχι, δυστυχώς αυτό δε γίνεται

----------


## thevoidbringer

Χμ, είσαι αρκετά κατηγορηματικός άρα θα το ξέρεις από μέσα (υποθέτω). Χμ... ΟΚ. Αυτό αλλάζει λίγο τα πράγματα αλλά ΟΚ. Ο κανονισμός των ΑΕΝ το αναφέρει αυτό (να το ψαξω μπας και βρω κανένα παραθυράκι); Πάντως thanks again

----------


## PALERMO

για μηχανικους λετε 'η πλοιαρχους??? κ εγω καπου στα 12500 μορια παιζω για μηχανικων. ροτζερ τι λεει ?νομιζα ειχες χαθει για λιγο...αντε και δεν βγαινει με τιποτα η π****** η προκυρηξη

----------


## PALERMO

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ... ΜΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΤΛ ΜΕ 12500 ΑΛΛΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ,ΑΛΛΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕ ΜΗΝ ΔΕ ΠΑΣ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΦΕΙΣΜΠΟΥΚ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΙ ΜΕ 12000 ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ 14000 .ΤΙ ΔΙΑΟΛΟ 14000 Η ΒΑΣΗ? ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ 15000 ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΥΕΛΠΙΔΩΝ ?ΧΑΧΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΑΣ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΙ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Oasis

ρε παιδιά για να περάσω εμπορικό ναυτικό μέσω πανελληνιων θα έπρεπε να το είχα σημειώσει στο χαρτί που μας δίνουν τον φεβρουάριο?που συμπληρώνεις τα μαθήματα επιλογής και τέτοια
ισχύει αυτό? γιατί έχω πάθει πλακα τώρα !

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Mks

kata thn prosopikh mou apopsh mhn akus tipota oso anafora auto to thema!!!!

----------


## Oasis

> kata thn prosopikh mou apopsh mhn akus tipota oso anafora auto to thema!!!!


δεν είναι τίποτα δηλαδή?

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> δεν είναι τίποτα δηλαδή?


Απαντήσατε και οι 2 ταυτόχρονα. :Very Happy: 
Στο προηγούμενο θέμα αναφερόταν και έχει δίκιο!

----------


## Oasis

> Απαντήσατε και οι 2 ταυτόχρονα.
> Στο προηγούμενο θέμα αναφερόταν και έχει δίκιο!


τώρα χάθηκα  :Sad:  σε τι έχει δίκιο?στο δικό μου τουλάχιστον? :Surprised:

----------


## PALERMO

> τώρα χάθηκα  σε τι έχει δίκιο?στο δικό μου τουλάχιστον?



ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ 1 ΩΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ...Ο ΜΛΚ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ.ΡΟΤΖΕΡ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΕΣ...ΧΑΧΑ

----------


## Έλενα

GEIA SE OLOUS. VASIKA TOSO KAIRO DEN EGRAFA GIATI HMOUN MPARKARISMENH. OTAN KSEKINHSA AUTI TI DOULEIA (KAI TWRA STO KSEKINHMA EIMAI VEVAIA), OLOI MOU LEGAN NA TA PARATHSW KAI OTI DEN EINAI DOULEIA AYTH. ALLA OMWS NA POU TA KATAFERA, EKANA 6 MINES SE DYSKOLES SYNTHIKES APO THEMA KARAVIOY KAI KAIRWN. ME LIGA LOGIA ENA PRAGMA PISTEYW: PWS AN PRAGMATIKA SOU ARESEI AYTI H DOULEIA MPOREIS NA SYNEXISEIS, ANEKSARTHTWS FYLOY. STO KARAVI POU HMOUN HTAN ANTRAS ANTHYPOPLOIARXOS KAI SE 1,5 MHNA EDWSE PARAITHSH. TA KARAVIA DEN EINAI AFTASTH DOULEIA, THELEI OMWS AGAPH KAI ENDIAFERON. H EMPEIRIA DE METRATE SE XRONIA. DE LEW ENNOEITAI OTI 30 XRONWN DEN KSEREIS OSA STA 40, ALLA PALI MPOREI KAPOIOS 35 NA XEIRISTEI KAPOIO THEMA KALYTERA APO KAPOION 40. EINAI OLA THEMA EMPEIRIAS KAI GNWSEWN. STH THALASSA MATHAINEIS PANTA. MEXRI TA 100 SOU POY LEEI O LOGOS... LOIPON EYXOMAI SIGA SIGA NA FTIAKSOUN TA PRAMATA STH NAUTILIA, KAI NA ARXISOUN NA THS FERONTAI OPWS THS ARMOZEI... KALHMERA!

----------


## Mks

> ΕΙΔΑΤΕ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ 1 ΩΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ...Ο ΜΛΚ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ.ΡΟΤΖΕΡ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΕΣ...ΧΑΧΑ


1on) Den  eimai ΜΛΚ
2on) apanthsame thn idia wra kai giauto mperdetike to paidi

----------


## andrew-seadoo

> ρε παιδιά για να περάσω εμπορικό ναυτικό μέσω πανελληνιων θα έπρεπε να το είχα σημειώσει στο χαρτί που μας δίνουν τον φεβρουάριο?που συμπληρώνεις τα μαθήματα επιλογής και τέτοια
> ισχύει αυτό? γιατί έχω πάθει πλακα τώρα !
> 
> ευχαριστώ!


 
ναι για να περασεις ΑΕΝ πρεπει να το σημειωσεις σε αυτο το χαρτι που μας εδωσαν.αν δε το εκανες πολυ φοβαμαι πως δν μπορεις να περασεις αλλα ρωτα το διευθυντη σου για να εισαι σιγουρος η ρωτα μηπως υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα διορθωσης εστω και απο τα αντιγραφα που εχεις κρατησει αλλα δν νομιζω κατι τετοιο να ειναι δυνατο

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ...ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ....ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΕΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΑΛ(ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ) ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ Κ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΩ??? ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!! :Smile:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

οχι φιλε μου απλα θα μαζεψεις τα απαραιτητα χαρτια θα περασεις απο γιατρους και μετα θα πας σε οποιαδηποτε ΑΕΝ και θα τα καταθεσεις!

----------


## dimitris cpt

Α ΟΚ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ..ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ...ΜΕ ΤΙ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΑΕΝ?? ΣΟΡΡΥ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΩ!! ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Οχι φιλε μου δεν με κουραζεις!κοιτα αυτο δεν ειναι στανταρ ειναι αναλογα το ποσοι καταθετουν χαρτια για να μπουν!ας πουμε φετος που μπηκαν πολλα ατομα ακομα και με 13 δεν ηταν σιγουρο αν θα μπεις!

----------


## unibomb

Παιδια με απολυτηριο ΤΕΕ Β' κυκλου 17,5 και lower αγγλικα(+1),λετε να εχω προβλημα για μηχανικος στον ασπροπυργο;

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ειδικα για μηχανικος δεν νομιζω να εχεις κανενα προβλημα!

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΟΚ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ....ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΛΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## unibomb

> Ειδικα για μηχανικος δεν νομιζω να εχεις κανενα προβλημα!


ευχαριστω φιλε

----------


## Thanasis17

Καλησπέρα παιδία.θέλω να κάνω την εξής ερώτηση:όσο αναφορά τουσ γιατρούς απο όπου πρέπει να πάρουμε πιστοποιητικά για την υγεία μας,αυτοί οι γιατροί μπορεί να είναι αυτοί οι συμβατικοί του ταμείου όπου ανήκω ή τους ορίζει το υπουργείο?και αν ναί πως θα μάθω που πρέπει να πάω? αν ξέρετε απαντήστε  :Smile:  ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Mks

paidia na kanw mia parenthesh. Tha mporesei kapios molhs vgei i prokurhksh na thn anevasei edw gia na mhn psaxnomaste?:?:

----------


## panosL

> Καλησπέρα παιδία.θέλω να κάνω την εξής ερώτηση:όσο αναφορά τουσ γιατρούς απο όπου πρέπει να πάρουμε πιστοποιητικά για την υγεία μας,αυτοί οι γιατροί μπορεί να είναι αυτοί οι συμβατικοί του ταμείου όπου ανήκω ή τους ορίζει το υπουργείο?και αν ναί πως θα μάθω που πρέπει να πάω? αν ξέρετε απαντήστε  ευχαριστώ!


OI εξετάσεις για τη γνωμοδότηση καταλληλότητας για τις σχολές δεν καλύπρονται απο τα ταμεία αγαπητέ θαναση.Θα πάρεις το σχετικό χαρτί απο το πλησιέστερο λιμεναρχείο της κατοικίας σου,εαν είσαι στην αθηνα θα το πάρεις απο την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία του ΥΕΝ.Πριν απο τις εξετάσεις καταβάλεις γυρω στα 40 ευρω στην εφορία και με το διπλότυπο που θα σου δωσουν πηγαίνεις.Οσον αφορά τη  ακτιγροαφία να κλίσεις ραντεβού εγκαίρως γιατι συνήθως υπάρχουν καθηστερησεις.

----------


## vitolo

Geia sas eimai kainourgios sto forum kai exo kapoies erotiseis den ksero an grafo sto sosto topic endiaferomai na peraso emporoploiarxon kai na doulepso se tankers exo akousei oti ta taksidia diarkoun 6-8 mines ginete kapoios an thelei na doulepsei parapano aspoume olokliro xrono? :Confused:  

b) akousa oti gia na gineis apo Γ’ Πλοιάρχου - Β’ kai antistixa apo Β’ - Α' prepei na parakolouthiseis pali gia 6 mines kapoia mathimata auto isxiei? :Confused: 

d) einai sigouro oti tha vro meta douleia ? e) poia einai i gnomi sas gia tin sxoli tis neas mixanionas? :Confused: 

st) geia tis eksetaseis pou anaferete parapano pote prepei na pame? uparxei kapoua eguklios pou erxete sta sxoleia ? kai an nai pote ? 
euxaristo prokatavolika  :Cool:

----------


## unibomb

Παιδια ειμαι 23 ετων και θελω να μπω στην ΑΕΝ φετος για μηχανικος...ειμαι σχετικα μεγαλος;εφοσον γυρω στα 27 θα αποφοιτησω;

----------


## vanessa619

paidia na rotiso kati? i prokytiksi i fetini gia to etos 2010-2011 exei vgei?

----------


## DiMa_GR

*Καλημέρα ! θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια, φέτος θα κάνω τα χαρτιά μου για ΑΕΝ αλλά επειδή με παίρνουν φαντάρο τον Αύγουστο μήπως ξέρετε αν μπορούν να με δώσουν αναβολή με κάποιον τρόπο ?? σας παρακαλώ μια απάντηση από κάποιον που ξέρει .. Ευχαριστώ*

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> *Καλημέρα ! θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια, φέτος θα κάνω τα χαρτιά μου για ΑΕΝ αλλά επειδή με παίρνουν φαντάρο τον Αύγουστο μήπως ξέρετε αν μπορούν να με δώσουν αναβολή με κάποιον τρόπο ?? σας παρακαλώ μια απάντηση από κάποιον που ξέρει .. Ευχαριστώ*


Ναι φίλε, παίρνεις πιστοποιητικό απο τη σχολή οτι έχεις γραφτεί και παίρνεις αναβολή

----------


## DiMa_GR

> Ναι φίλε, παίρνεις πιστοποιητικό απο τη σχολή οτι έχεις γραφτεί και παίρνεις αναβολή



    Ευχαριστώ φιλέ .. αλλά με μπέρδεψες λίγο πως θα με δώσουν πιστοποιητικό ότι γράφτηκα στην σχολή αφού τα αποτελέσματα δεν θα έχουν βγει ακόμα  και δεν θα ξέρουν αν πέρασα ??  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Ευχαριστώ φιλέ .. αλλά με μπέρδεψες λίγο πως θα με δώσουν πιστοποιητικό ότι γράφτηκα στην σχολή αφού τα αποτελέσματα δεν θα έχουν βγει ακόμα  και δεν θα ξέρουν αν πέρασα ??


Ωπ!
Έχεις δίκιο, δε ξέρω τι γίνεται τώρα..
 :Confused:

----------


## DiMa_GR

*Θέλω μια βοήθεια ! θα κάνω τα χαρτιά μου φέτος για δεύτερη φορά για ΑΕΝ αλλά φέτος των Αύγουστο με παίρνουν φαντάρο .. υπάρχει τρόπος να με δώσουν αναβολή από την ΑΕΝ ή το λιμενικό ?  Σας παρακαλώ μια απάντηση από κάποιον που γνωρίζει .. 
*

----------


## unibomb

> *Θέλω μια βοήθεια ! θα κάνω τα χαρτιά μου φέτος για δεύτερη φορά για ΑΕΝ αλλά φέτος των Αύγουστο με παίρνουν φαντάρο .. υπάρχει τρόπος να με δώσουν αναβολή από την ΑΕΝ ή το λιμενικό ? Σας παρακαλώ μια απάντηση από κάποιον που γνωρίζει ..*


νομιζω μονο αμα δινεις απο πανελληνιες αλλιως οχι

----------


## DiMa_GR

> νομιζω μονο αμα δινεις απο πανελληνιες αλλιως οχι


   Είσαι σίγουρος ??  :cry:

----------


## apprentice off

den ginetai na pareis anavolh an den exeis graftei se dhmosia sxolh h dhmosio lykeio.alla den peirazei phgaine prwta fantaros na teleiwseis gia na mhn sou kopsei thn kariera meta sthn mesh.to idio ekana k egw.k dedomenou oti k na teleiwseis aen den pas pleon naytiko alla strato kshras tote kalytera na pas fetos oso einai 12mhno akomh giati gia tou xronou akougontai diafora gia 14 h 18 mhnes.phgaine fantaros na teleiwneis

----------


## fusi0n

Ρε παιδιά μπορούμε να κάνουμε την στρατιωτική θητεία αφού γραφτούμε στην σχολή πριν ομώς φοιτήσουμε σε αύτην; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Ρε παιδιά μπορούμε να κάνουμε την στρατιωτική θητεία αφού γραφτούμε στην σχολή πριν ομώς φοιτήσουμε σε αύτην; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Οχιιιιιιιιι...!
 :Smile:

----------


## fusi0n

> Οχιιιιιιιιι...!


γιατι;;;;;;;

----------


## fusi0n

> γιατι;;;;;;;



apantiste oeo!

----------


## manos92

παιδια κανεις με πανελληνιες σκοπευει να περασει στις αεν ??

----------


## Thanasis17

> OI εξετάσεις για τη γνωμοδότηση καταλληλότητας για τις σχολές δεν καλύπρονται απο τα ταμεία αγαπητέ θαναση.Θα πάρεις το σχετικό χαρτί απο το πλησιέστερο λιμεναρχείο της κατοικίας σου,εαν είσαι στην αθηνα θα το πάρεις απο την αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία του ΥΕΝ.Πριν απο τις εξετάσεις καταβάλεις γυρω στα 40 ευρω στην εφορία και με το διπλότυπο που θα σου δωσουν πηγαίνεις.Οσον αφορά τη  ακτιγροαφία να κλίσεις ραντεβού εγκαίρως γιατι συνήθως υπάρχουν καθηστερησεις.



ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες,αλλά τις εξετάσεις αυτές που θα τις κάνω? σε νοσοκομείο ή σε κάποιον γιατρό που ορίζει το υπουργίο για αυτή τη δουλεία?

----------


## fusi0n

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ FORUM ΟΤΙ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΜΕ 17 ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ!!! ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΙΝΕ ΜΛΚΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΦΡΙΚΑΡΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΜΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ Η ΒΑΣΗ! ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ!!!

----------


## PALERMO

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ FORUM ΟΤΙ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΜΕ 17 ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ!!! ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΙΝΕ ΜΛΚΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΦΡΙΚΑΡΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΜΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ Η ΒΑΣΗ! ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ!!!



αν μπαινουν με 17 αχαχα θα γινει μετσοβειο πολυτεχνειο η ιατρικη η αεν..χαχα κ εγω με απολυτηριο θελω να μπω μιλουσα με παιδια εδω φιλε μου,αλλοι σου λενε θα μπεις αλλοι οχι, εγω προσοπικα θα δωσω με 12,500 μορια για μηχανικων,τωρα αν θα μπω μακαρι,,,δεν ξερω κ εγω ποιον να πιστεψω πιστευω πως υπαρχει παραπληροφορηση αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι και τα πραγματα εχουν σκουρηνει για να λεμε και την πληρη αληθεια,με τοση ανεργια εξω....εχεις δουλεψει ποτε η τωρα τελειωσες το σχολειο?και εγω εχω δουλεψει μαγειρας ειμαι αλλα δεν παιρνουν παρα μονο σε 2-3 εταιρειες κ εκει δικους τους και επειδη αγαπω τη θαλασσα πολυ θα δωσω αεν...αλλιως θα δουλευα ηδη

----------


## fusi0n

> αν μπαινουν με 17 αχαχα θα γινει μετσοβειο πολυτεχνειο η ιατρικη η αεν..χαχα κ εγω με απολυτηριο θελω να μπω μιλουσα με παιδια εδω φιλε μου,αλλοι σου λενε θα μπεις αλλοι οχι, εγω προσοπικα θα δωσω με 12,500 μορια για μηχανικων,τωρα αν θα μπω μακαρι,,,δεν ξερω κ εγω ποιον να πιστεψω πιστευω πως υπαρχει παραπληροφορηση αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι και τα πραγματα εχουν σκουρηνει για να λεμε και την πληρη αληθεια,με τοση ανεργια εξω....εχεις δουλεψει ποτε η τωρα τελειωσες το σχολειο?και εγω εχω δουλεψει μαγειρας ειμαι αλλα δεν παιρνουν παρα μονο σε 2-3 εταιρειες κ εκει δικους τους και επειδη αγαπω τη θαλασσα πολυ θα δωσω αεν...αλλιως θα δουλευα ηδη



φίλε μου τώρα τελειώνω το μπουρδέλο!!! αλλά είμαι θεωρητική και δεν μπορώ να μπω με πανελληνίες! τεσπά καλή τύχη και σε σένα φίλε! χίλιες φορές να μπει κάποιος που νιώθει παρά κάποιος που παπαγάλισε 6 βιβλία!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Και βέβαια μπάινουν άτομα και με 17 και με πολύ παραπάνω. :Very Happy: 

Fusion μίλα λίγο καλύτερα..

----------


## PALERMO

ela rogger ego eipa gia thn katwteri vasi ....enooysa oti na nai o katwteros sto 17, fysika kai pernane giati to teleytaio kairo filos mou apo mesa mou xei pei oti aspropyrgo ta misa paidia einai gynaikes ploiarxoi,meta de vriskoun douleies oles,meta menoun etaireies me pontopora xwris dokimous kai meta ayxsanetai to elleima se naytikous,,,,de leo na mhn mpainoun kai teleiws kothonia alla einai k ena epaggelma pou thelei protap ola tsagano kai na sai k na to leei k ligo i psyxi sou,oxi apla na xeis 17 kai 18 meso oro...

----------


## unibomb

Πιστευω οτι οντως λογο κρισης πολλοι θα γυρισουν προς το ναυτικο επαγγελμα,αν και δε νομιζω να ειναι καλο αυτο...

Ξερει κανεις ποτε περιπου θα βγει η προκηρυξη τελικα;Κανονικα Μαιο δεν βγαινει;

----------


## andrew-seadoo

το οτι μπορει να μπουνε 20-30 ατομα που να χουν 16-19 ΜΟ δν σημαινει οτι θα παει η βαση εκει πανω γιατι τοτε μονο αυτοι οι 20-30 θα ναι μεσα.τωρα αν ανεβει λιγο δν θα χει και μεγαλη διαφορα καπου στο 9 ειναι η βαση.ειναι αδυνατο να υπαρχει τετοια αυξηση.συνηθως οι μεγαλυτερες αποκλισεις που παρατηρουνται ειναι καπου στα 1500 μορια.Τωρα για ενα φιλο που ειπε πως ειναι απο θεωρητικη και δν μπορει να περασει ΝΟΜΙΖΩ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ εχει δικαιωμα να δηλωσει πεδιο εκτος της θεωρητικης ομως εχει μια μειωση 10% στο βαθμο των πανελληνιων.Σορρυ για το εκτος αλλα νομιζω αξιζε ωστε να λυθουν καποιες αποριες.

----------


## φανούλα

Για όσους είναι αγχωμένοι μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν και με πανελλήνιες αλλά και με το απολυτήριο!! ¶ντε και αυτή τη βδομάδα βγαίνει η προκύρηξη!! Κουράγιο παίδες :Very Happy:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## cptvlg

Να θυμίσουμε μια διαφορά φέτος: Καταργήθηκε η βάση του 10 για όσους δίνουν μέσω πανελληνίων. 
Πριν την καθιέρωση της βάσης του 10, οι θέσεις των ΑΕΝ ήταν κατά 50 % μέσω πανελληνίων. Την πρώτη χρονιά όμως της θέσπισης της βάσης του 10, έμειναν οι μισές θέσεις κενές. 
Τις επόμενες χρονιές, το τότε ΥΕΝ, άλλαξε τα ποσοστά για να παίρνει κόσμο που είχε μεν απολυτήριο αλλά όχι 10 σε γενικό βαθμό πρόσβασης

Από φέτος που δεν έχουμε τη βάση του 10, μπορεί και πάλι να ανακατανεμηθούν τα ποσοστά. Επομένως, δηλώνετε στο μηχανογραφικό των πανελληνίων τις ΑΕΝ, όπως και να έχει
Αν τώρα κάποιος είναι από θεωρητική και ΔΕΝ έχει πάρει μαθηματικά γενικής για να ανοίξει 2ο - 4ο πεδίο, θα έχει μόνο τη δυνατότητα με το απολυτήριο, μέσω του μηχανογραφικού του πρώην ΥΕΝ

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ, ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ..
1)ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ Κ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΩ Κ ΠΑΩ Β ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΕΙΜΕ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ 14,5
2)ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ......ΤΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ Β ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ?? (ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ???) Η ΝΑ ΠΑΩ Β ΕΠΑΛ (ΤΟΜΕΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ)Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ???........




ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## manos92

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΓΕΙ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Κ ΑΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ

----------


## unibomb

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΓΕΙ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Κ ΑΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ


ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ.ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΒΑΘΜΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ,ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ.ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ Η ΒΑΣΗ ΠΑΛΙ;
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ, ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ..
1)ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ Κ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΩ Κ ΠΑΩ Β ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΕΙΜΕ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ  ΤΟΥ 14,5
2)ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ......ΤΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΣΤΗΝ Β ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ?? (ΘΑ  ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ???) Η ΝΑ ΠΑΩ Β ΕΠΑΛ (ΤΟΜΕΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ)Κ ΜΕΤΑ  ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ???........




ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!:wink:

----------


## andrew-seadoo

Το αν θα τα καταφερεις η οχι αυτο εξαρταται κατα κυριο λογο απο εσενα.Λες πως βγαζεις 14.5 αλλα πως το βγαζεις?Σκιζεσαι στο διαβασμα και μεχρι εκει ειναι οι δυνατοτητες σου η εισαι πολυ χαλαρος σκεφτοντας πως εχεις 2 χρονια ακομα?Αν ειναι το πρωτο τοτε η αποψη μου ειναι για επαλ καλυτερα αλλα και εκει μη νομιζεις πως ειναι και πολυ χαλαρα και με λιγο διαβασμα θα βγαζεις τρελους βαθμους.Επιπλεον η β λυκειου παλευεται  ομως η γ  θελει τρελο σκισιμο αλλα δν ειναι ακατορθωτο να γραψεις πανελληνιες ενα 12-12.5Και ενα τελευταιο αν στη γ λυκειου γενικο προσπαθεις πολυ ομως θα επιβραβευθεις με ενα απολυτηριο καπου στο 16-17.οσοι εχουν τελειωσει γ ξερουν πως μπαινουν οι βαθμοι.Ρωτα και γνωστους σου αν εχεις που εχουν βγαλει λυκειο να σε βοηθησουν στην αποφαση σου αλλα να ξερεις πως ολα εξαρτωνται απο σενα και οτι δινεις παιρνεις.

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ Γ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΙΣΗ.......(ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΑΛ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ)ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ Μ.Ο (15-16)ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ!!!

----------


## pagos

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.. Ειχα κανει καποιες ερωτησεις πριν λιγο καιρο σχετικα με μυωπια κτλ.
Επεστρεψα εγχειρησμενος με τη μεθοδο PRK και μηδεν μειωπεια πλεον!
Θα ήθελα αν μπορει καποιος απο αυτους που γνωριζουνε και εχουνε εμπειρεία να μου απαντήσουνε σε 2-3 ερωτήματα που πιστεύω πως "καινε" αρκετούς που σκοπέυουνε να μπουνε στο εμπορικο ναυτικό:

(Σχετικα με προκυρηξη δε ρωτάω καν, έχει υπωθεί χιλιες φορες οτι θα βγει ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ, οποτε ειμαι καθησυχασμενος)

1) Στα ναυτικα εξάμηνα μπορεις να πας σε οποια εταιρια θελεις εσυ? Και αν ναι, οι εταιριες αυτες περιορίζονται σε συγκεκριμενου είδους? ΠΧ μπορεις να παρεις και πλοιο το οποιο θα ειναι μονο Ευρώπη ή ακομη και μονο Ελλάδα? (Γνωριζω πως το τελευταιο ειναι υπερβολικα δυσκολο, απλα ρωταω περι επιλογων και δυνατοτητων)

2) Εχω ακουσει πως ειναι "must" να εχεις λαπτοπ μεσα στο πλοιο για να περναει η ωρα οταν δεν εχεις βάρδια αλλα και να μιλας με τους δικους σου αν εχει Ιντερνετ το πλοιο. Το ερωτημα μου αφορα κυριως το 2ο κομμάτι, ΠΧ ας πουμε οτι παιρνω λαπτοπ μαζι και το πλοιο εχει ιντερνετ, θα μπορω να το χρησιμοποιω μεσω του λαπτοπ ωστε να μιλαω με τους δικους μου? Το εχει κανει κανένας σας αυτό?

3) Τα 6μηνα ταξίδια (αναφερομαι στα εκπαιδευτικά αυτη τη στιγμη μιας και αυτα θα ειναι πρωτα) ειναι δεσμευτικά οτι θα εισαι και τους 6 μήνες πανω στο πλοιο? Και αυτο το ερωτημα το θετω με το εξης σκεπτικο. ΠΧ εισαι σε ενα πλοιο που ειναι μονο ευρωπη, και πιανει λιμάνι για 4-5 μέρες (δε γνωριζω βεβαια αν πιανουν τα πλοια λιμανι για τετια διαστήματα), θα μπορεις να φύγεις να παρεις το αεροπλανο να επιστρεψεις στη πατριδα για 2-3 μέρες ή θα πρεπει να εισαι στο πλοιο ακομη και οταν ειναι αγκυροβολημενο λογο βάρδιας?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

¶νοιξε ένα καινούργιο θεματάκι με όπου θα κάνετε οτι ερωτήσεις θέλετε σχετικά με τη σχολή έτσι ώστε να τα βλέπουν και άλλοι, γιατί όπως έχει γίνει το θέμα με τα τόσα μηνύματα είναι αδύνατο να βρείς αυτό που ψάχνεις και συνέχεια θα πρέπει να απαντάμε στα ίδια πράγματα.

----------


## cptvlg

> ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ.ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΒΑΘΜΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ,ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ.ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ Η ΒΑΣΗ ΠΑΛΙ;
> ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ


Πέρυσι σαν παράδειγμα οι θέσεις ήταν περίπου 1300 και οι αιτήσεις γύρω στις 2700....

----------


## mavkos

> Καλησπερα και απο μενα.. Ειχα κανει καποιες ερωτησεις πριν λιγο καιρο σχετικα με μυωπια κτλ.
> Επεστρεψα εγχειρησμενος με τη μεθοδο PRK και μηδεν μειωπεια πλεον!
> Θα ήθελα αν μπορει καποιος απο αυτους που γνωριζουνε και εχουνε εμπειρεία να μου απαντήσουνε σε 2-3 ερωτήματα που πιστεύω πως "καινε" αρκετούς που σκοπέυουνε να μπουνε στο εμπορικο ναυτικό:
> 
> (Σχετικα με προκυρηξη δε ρωτάω καν, έχει υπωθεί χιλιες φορες οτι θα βγει ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ, οποτε ειμαι καθησυχασμενος)
> 
> 1) Στα ναυτικα εξάμηνα μπορεις να πας σε οποια εταιρια θελεις εσυ? Και αν ναι, οι εταιριες αυτες περιορίζονται σε συγκεκριμενου είδους? ΠΧ μπορεις να παρεις και πλοιο το οποιο θα ειναι μονο Ευρώπη ή ακομη και μονο Ελλάδα? (Γνωριζω πως το τελευταιο ειναι υπερβολικα δυσκολο, απλα ρωταω περι επιλογων και δυνατοτητων)
> 
> 2) Εχω ακουσει πως ειναι "must" να εχεις λαπτοπ μεσα στο πλοιο για να περναει η ωρα οταν δεν εχεις βάρδια αλλα και να μιλας με τους δικους σου αν εχει Ιντερνετ το πλοιο. Το ερωτημα μου αφορα κυριως το 2ο κομμάτι, ΠΧ ας πουμε οτι παιρνω λαπτοπ μαζι και το πλοιο εχει ιντερνετ, θα μπορω να το χρησιμοποιω μεσω του λαπτοπ ωστε να μιλαω με τους δικους μου? Το εχει κανει κανένας σας αυτό?
> ...


Παιδια καλημερα επειδη ετυχε τελευταια να παρακολουθησω μερικες συζητησεις που κανετε θα ηθελα να απαντησω σε καποια πραγματα που ρωτατε αλλα να σας πω και καποια πραγματα.
1)Φιλε μου δεν υπαρχουνε τετοια ονειρεμενα πλοια... Οπου εχει ναυλο το πλοιο και οποτε εκει παει. Δεν παει οπου θελει ο καθενας αλλως θα εισασταν ολοι πλοιοκτητες. Μπορεις να επιλεξεις σε ποια εταιρια θα πας.
2)Οχι φιλε μου δεν ειναι ''must'' οπως λες να εχεις laptop στο καραβι. Εχεις χιλια δυο πραγματα να κανεις. Δεν εχουν ολα τα καραβια internet και αυτα που εχουν λειτουργει με χρονοχρεωση.
3)Κοιτα ακριβως δεσμευτικα δεν ειναι, ειναι στη κριση σου τι θα αποφασισεις εσυ να κανεις. Για να αποφοιτησεις απο τη σχολη πρεπει να εχεις συμπληρωσει 12 μηνες θαλάσσια υπηρεσια αλλιως δεν θα αποφοιτήσεις. Και μια μερα να σου λειπει πρεπει να την κανεις για να αποφοιτησεις.
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα. Εμενα ομως ρε παιδια το θεμα μου ειναι αλλο βλεπω σε ολα μα σε ολα σας τα post οτι η ''καϊλα'' σας ειναι το internet δηλαδη θελετε να ταξιδεψετε για να μπαινετε στο facebook και στο καθε facebook εν πλω? Νομιζω και συγχωρεστε με για τον τροπο μου που σας αποπαιρνω αλλα δεν το εχετε παρει και πολυ στα σοβαρα.

----------


## pagos

> Παιδια καλημερα επειδη ετυχε τελευταια να παρακολουθησω μερικες συζητησεις που κανετε θα ηθελα να απαντησω σε καποια πραγματα που ρωτατε αλλα να σας πω και καποια πραγματα.
> 1)Φιλε μου δεν υπαρχουνε τετοια ονειρεμενα πλοια... Οπου εχει ναυλο το πλοιο και οποτε εκει παει. Δεν παει οπου θελει ο καθενας αλλως θα εισασταν ολοι πλοιοκτητες. Μπορεις να επιλεξεις σε ποια εταιρια θα πας.
> 2)Οχι φιλε μου δεν ειναι ''must'' οπως λες να εχεις laptop στο καραβι. Εχεις χιλια δυο πραγματα να κανεις. Δεν εχουν ολα τα καραβια internet και αυτα που εχουν λειτουργει με χρονοχρεωση.
> 3)Κοιτα ακριβως δεσμευτικα δεν ειναι, ειναι στη κριση σου τι θα αποφασισεις εσυ να κανεις. Για να αποφοιτησεις απο τη σχολη πρεπει να εχεις συμπληρωσει 12 μηνες θαλάσσια υπηρεσια αλλιως δεν θα αποφοιτήσεις. Και μια μερα να σου λειπει πρεπει να την κανεις για να αποφοιτησεις.
> Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα. Εμενα ομως ρε παιδια το θεμα μου ειναι αλλο βλεπω σε ολα μα σε ολα σας τα post οτι η ''καϊλα'' σας ειναι το internet δηλαδη θελετε να ταξιδεψετε για να μπαινετε στο facebook και στο καθε facebook εν πλω? Νομιζω και συγχωρεστε με για τον τροπο μου που σας αποπαιρνω αλλα δεν το εχετε παρει και πολυ στα σοβαρα.



Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου φιλε μου, οσο για το τελευταιο καταλαβαινω το πως το βλεπεις αλλα πιστευω πως για αρκετους(και εμενα το ιδιο) δεν ειναι θεμα facebook, καμία σχεση, ειναι για να εχεις μια ποιο άμεση και συχνή επαφή με τους δικους σου, ειδικα αν αφηνεις μια κοπελα πισω, το ιντερνετ ειναι μεγαλη ανακουφιση πιστεύω, αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που ρωταω εγω
Οσον αφορα αυτο με τους 12 μηνες που λες, δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση εγω πανω στο 3μηνο για δικους μου λογους να αποφασισω να φύγω απο το πλοιο και να γυρισω Ελλάδα, και μετα να συνεχίσω κανονικα οποτε θέλω σε αλλη εταιρια? οι 3 μηνες θα μετράνε?
και μια αλλη ερώτηση.. Η ακτοπλοοια παιρνει δόκιμους? υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρω πλοιο για το πρωτο εξαμηνο που να μην ειναι και τους 6 μηνες στις 4 γωνιες της Γης? Για τα θαλασσια εξάμηνα με ενδιαφερουνε αυτα κυρίως, οταν αποφοιτήσω δε με ενδιαφερει που θα ειναι το πλοιο, ισα ισα νομιζω πως θα προτιμήσω ποντοπόρο

----------


## mavkos

> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου φιλε μου, οσο για το τελευταιο καταλαβαινω το πως το βλεπεις αλλα πιστευω πως για αρκετους(και εμενα το ιδιο) δεν ειναι θεμα facebook, καμία σχεση, ειναι για να εχεις μια ποιο άμεση και συχνή επαφή με τους δικους σου, ειδικα αν αφηνεις μια κοπελα πισω, το ιντερνετ ειναι μεγαλη ανακουφιση πιστεύω, αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που ρωταω εγω
> Οσον αφορα αυτο με τους 12 μηνες που λες, δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση εγω πανω στο 3μηνο για δικους μου λογους να αποφασισω να φύγω απο το πλοιο και να γυρισω Ελλάδα, και μετα να συνεχίσω κανονικα οποτε θέλω σε αλλη εταιρια? οι 3 μηνες θα μετράνε?
> και μια αλλη ερώτηση.. Η ακτοπλοοια παιρνει δόκιμους? υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρω πλοιο για το πρωτο εξαμηνο που να μην ειναι και τους 6 μηνες στις 4 γωνιες της Γης? Για τα θαλασσια εξάμηνα με ενδιαφερουνε αυτα κυρίως, οταν αποφοιτήσω δε με ενδιαφερει που θα ειναι το πλοιο, ισα ισα νομιζω πως θα προτιμήσω ποντοπόρο


Οι μηνες θαλλασιας υπηρεσιας σου γραφονται στο ναυτικο φυλλαδιο που εχεις ή θα βγαλεις αλλα δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο πραγμα να φευγεις απο το καραβι ετσι ξαφνικα γιατι η εταιρια το βλεπει καπως και το σημειωνουν στο φακελο σου και για αυτο το λογο μπορει να μην σε ξαναπαρουν ας πουμε, ή μπορει να δει το φακελο σου καποια αλλη εταιρια και να μην σε παρει ουτε αυτη οποτε δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο πραγμα να φευγεις. Και η ακτοπλοια παιρνει δοκιμος αλλα δεν θα στο συνηστουσα. Ο καθε πλοιοκτητης κανει οτι θελει οποτε δεν ξερεις το δρομολογιο του καθε πλοιου.

----------


## PALERMO

loipon kyrioi ta neyra mas kourelia me thn prokyrhxsh....fadasteite ti xapia exoume na paroume mexri na vgoun kai t apotelesmata meta...axaxaxa

----------


## fusi0n

πες τα ρε φιλε! αμαν πια αυτο το υπουργειο!!!

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Ο ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΕΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΠΕΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΜΙΝΕΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥ ...ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ.....Π.Χ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ =MINOAN LINES!!!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Ο ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΕΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΠΕΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΜΙΝΕΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥ ...ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ.....Π.Χ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ =MINOAN LINES!!!!!




Γιατί να σε έχει μέσα για τα εκπαιδευτικά αν δεν έχει σκοπό να σε κρατήσει.;;

----------


## apprentice off

> loipon kyrioi ta neyra mas kourelia me thn prokyrhxsh....fadasteite ti xapia exoume na paroume mexri na vgoun kai t apotelesmata meta...axaxaxa





filoi mou phga k rwthsa sthn dekn tmhma B k exw merikous gnwstous ekei sta gyro grafeia k me vohthisan na parw kapoies ploirofories gia thn prokyrhksh.4 me 5 iouniou tha vgei fetos.allazoun k ta pososta.90% me panellhnies k 10% me apolytirio opws htan to 2006 prin thn thespish ths vashs tou 10.oso gia to orio hlikias(epidi ayto me endiaferei amesa logo tou oti eimai 25)tha einai 26 dhl gia osous exoun genhthei apo 1-1-84 k meta.akomh mou eipan oti me thn afksish tou posostou me panellhnies kai meiwsh tou posostou me apolythrio mono tha mpoun oloi me tis panellhnies k ousastika tha meinoun gia osous pane me apolytoirio genikou lykeioy 30 theseis ploiarxon k 30 mhxanikwn peripou k antistixa apo tee k epal 15 kai 15. ara prospathiste stis panelinies poly giati den vlepw na kanoume tipota me to apolytirio

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΑΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΞΑΣΦΑΛΗΖΕΙΣ Κ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΣΩΣΤΑ??!!

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΟΠΑ ΟΠΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ Γ ΕΠΑΛ Κ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ ...ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ Κ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ???????

----------


## fusi0n

ρε παιδια μας δουλευει η κυβερνηση; δηλαδη προτιμα να παιρνει απο πανελληνιες ατομα με 4 και 5 και οχι ατομα με απολυτηριο 17 και πανω;

ελεος δηλαδη ελπζιω ναναι ραδιο αρβυλα ολο αυτο...

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ apprentice off ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΜΟΥ .....ΥΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ....ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ Κ ΜΕΤΑ (ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ)????

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ fusi0n ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ Μ ΤΟΠ ΘΕΜΑ Μ ΠΕΣΜ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ.....

----------


## fusi0n

φίλε και εγώ φέτος δίνω και περιμένω να βγει η προκηρηξη να μπω με απολυτηριο γιατι ειμαι θεωρητικη  :Sad:

----------


## PALERMO

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΡΑΔΙΟΑΡΒΥΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΙΑ 4 ΚΑΙ 5....ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΗ ΧΑΡΑ Η ΑΕΝ,ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΕΙΜΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ 30% ΤΕΛΟΣΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΤΑΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΔΩ,(ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ) ΑΠΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΩΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ...ΕΣΥ FUSION ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ Χ***ΚΕΣ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ 24 ΚΑΙ 25,ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΡΑΤΟΥΣ ΚΤΛ. ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ.30 ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ 30...ΠΩΠΩ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΠΗΚΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ ΚΤΛ?ΑΝΤΕ ΡΕ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ,ΜΟΝΟ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ

----------


## panosL

As elpisoume na mhn alhtheyei ayto..Gremizei oneira pollwn paidiwn..
To lathos tou ypourgeiou einai oti eprepe na to eixe anakoinwsei nwritera wste na prolavoun na kanoun ta xartia tous to flevarrh gia tis panellhnies osoi ithelan.....Ligh organwsh den vlapei se aythn th xwra.

*syggnwmh gia tous latinikous xarakthres,vriskomai se ypologisti pou den exei ellhnika.

----------


## manos92

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΒΑΣΗ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΨΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ

----------


## PALERMO

ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΠΑΛΗΘΕΥΤΕΙ....ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Κ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΑΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΜΠ****ΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΟ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ?ΠΟΥ?ΕΝ ΚΑΙΡΩ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ?ΑΣ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΠ****ΛΟ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ...ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΝ ΑΕΝ ΑΝ ΕΒΡΙΣΚΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΗ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ?ΕΓΩ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΤΩ ΣΤΑ 24-25. ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑΙ 40?ΤΙ?ΑΣ ΒΓΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙ 10.000 ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΞΕΜΠΑΡΚΟ...ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ Η ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΑΙΜΟΥΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΚΑΜΑΤΟ....ΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑ(ΣΤΗΜΑ)... :Mad:

----------


## Cretaner

Γεια σας , διαβαζω εδω πολυ καιρο το forum και βοηθατε πολυ .

            Ειμαι μαθητης γ' λυκειου και εχω πρωτη επιλογη ΑΕΝ για πλοιαρχος.
Αν και μαθητης του 17 δεν τα εχω παει καλα στις πανελληνιες και σκοπευα να δηλωσω με απολυτηριο μιας και εχω 18,5 μεχρι τωρα και αντε να παει 16,5 το απολυτηριο + το lower = 17500 περιπου μορια για τη κατηγορια μου. Αν ομως ισχυσει αυτο το περι 90% απο πανελληνιες δεν εχω καμια σχεδον πιθανοτητα να παω στη σχολη που θελω. 

            Με πανελληνιες περναω σιγουρα με 9500-10000 μορια που θα βγαλω αλλα ΔΕΝ εχω δηλωσει στο χαρτι που σημπληρωσαμε το Φεβρουαριο τις ΑΕΝ . Ακουσα οτι περα απο τη δηλωση του ειδικου μαθηματος , οι δηλωσεις σχολων ηταν απλα για να δουν τι ζητηση υπαρχει για στρατιωτικες ,αεν και τεφαα. Μου ειπαν οτι μπορω να δηλωσω ΑΕΝ στο μηχανογραφικο και να κανω την αιτηση στη σχολη χωρις κανενα προβλημα αλλα δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος γι'αυτο. Γνωριζει κανενας τιποτα παρομοιο απο προηγουμενα χρονια?

           Στις στρατιωτικες μαλιστα που η δηλωση στις σχολες εγινε απριλιο, βγηκε αποφαση οτι οσοι δεν το ειχαν δηλωσει το φεβρουαριο μπορουσαν να στειλουν την αιτηση και αυτοι. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο και για τις ΑΕΝ ? Ειναι κριμα να μη περασω επειδη δε το δηλωσα κατα λαθος το φεβρουαριο.

           Αν δε παρουν τοσα ατομα με απολυτηριο οπως τα προηγουμενα χρονια ολοκληρος ο προγραμματισμος μου πηγε στραφι γιατι στηριζομουνα στο απολυτηριο.

Αντε να βγει αυτη η προκυρηξη να δουμε τι θα κανουμε. Το yen.gr το εχω κανει αρχικη σελιδα !!!

----------


## manos92

ΦΙΛΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑΛΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ

----------


## panosL

> ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΠΑΛΗΘΕΥΤΕΙ....ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Κ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΑΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΜΠ****ΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΟ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ?ΠΟΥ?ΕΝ ΚΑΙΡΩ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ?ΑΣ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΠ****ΛΟ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ...ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΝ ΑΕΝ ΑΝ ΕΒΡΙΣΚΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΗ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ?ΕΓΩ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΑΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΤΩ ΣΤΑ 24-25. ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑΙ 40?ΤΙ?ΑΣ ΒΓΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙ 10.000 ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΞΕΜΠΑΡΚΟ...ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ Η ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΑΙΜΟΥΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΚΑΜΑΤΟ....ΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑ(ΣΤΗΜΑ)...


+10000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mks

plaka mou kanete 90% me panelinies kai 10% me apolutirio kai to lene twra?
mporusa na dhlwsw na 3anadwsw panelines kai na mpw aneta mias kai dn einai kai h vash tou 10 alla perhmena thn prokuriksh mias kai exw 15 apolutirio advance agglika kai poluteknos an dn mpw me ta toruna dedomena 90%-10% ilikrina eimaste gia ton... bye

----------


## PALERMO

ΠΕΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΑΠΟΥ .....ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΕ 18 ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΕ ΦΡΕΣΚΙΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ,ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΙ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΠ*****ΛΟ ??? AKOYSTE RE PARAPLHROFORHSH... ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΑΝ 10 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗΣ ΕΝΟΣ ΛΑΚΑΜΑ ΤΟΥ THREAD ΠΟΥ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΗΣΕ ΜΙΑ Μ***ΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΣΕ....ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΤΣΑΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ

----------


## fusi0n

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΣ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΩΚΤΙΚΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΣΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΜΛΚ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ. ΑΝ Η ΠΡΟΚΗΡΗΞΗ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ 5-6 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΝ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ....

----------


## fusi0n

to ekana ! 

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/05/o_2684.html 

χωθείται και σεις να μαθευτεί και να μην τους περάσει!!!

----------


## manos92

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΓΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ 10000 ΜΟΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΛΕΥΤΙΚΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ

----------


## Mks

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΓΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ 10000 ΜΟΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΛΕΥΤΙΚΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ


Μακαρη ΑΛΛΑ δεν ειναι ετσι απλα.

----------


## PALERMO

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ 6000 ΚΑΙ ΜΕ 5000 ΜΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ 12500 ΚΑΙ 13000 ΜΟΡΙΑ??? ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ "ΤΡΩΚΤΙΚΟ" ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ...ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΜΑ***ΙΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΕΤΑΞΕ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ "ΒΟΜΒΑ" ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ "Ο ΤΑΔΕ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ,ΜΕΤΑ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΠΑΛΙ Κ ΕΛΕΓΕ "Ο ΤΑΔΕ ΕΙΠΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ"ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ Κ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΕΙΠΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΜΠΕΡΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΤΕ ΑΝΕΥ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗΣ" ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΣΥ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ Κ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΟΥ 9000 ΜΟΡΙΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΟΒΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΤΕΡΟΥΝ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ,ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΣΑΙΤ ΦΕΙΣΜΠΟΥΚ ΚΤΛ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ"ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΘΑ ΧΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ" ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΚΑΘΕΚΤΕΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ...ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ,ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΟΜΜΩΤΡΙΕΣ Η' ΑΙΣΘΗΤΙΚΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΑ...ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ , ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΛΗΚΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΕΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΙΩΝΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΕΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ...ΑΣ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΑ.ΜΗΝ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΞΕΤΕ ΚΤΛ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ/ΕΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ADD FACEBOOK   Johnnie Stallone  ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΣΤΑΛΟΝΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΥΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΕΝ.ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ Η ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΑΣ

----------


## manos92

[QUOTE=PALERMO;350360]ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ 6000 ΚΑΙ ΜΕ 5000 ΜΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ 12500 ΚΑΙ 13000 ΜΟΡΙΑ??? ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ "ΤΡΩΚΤΙΚΟ" ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ...ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΜΑ***ΙΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΕΤΑΞΕ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ "ΒΟΜΒΑ" ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ "Ο ΤΑΔΕ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ,ΜΕΤΑ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΠΑΛΙ Κ ΕΛΕΓΕ "Ο ΤΑΔΕ ΕΙΠΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ"ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ Κ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΕΙΠΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΜΠΕΡΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΤΕ ΑΝΕΥ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗΣ" ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΣΥ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ Κ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΟΥ 9000 ΜΟΡΙΩΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΟΒΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΤΕΡΟΥΝ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ,ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΣΑΙΤ ΦΕΙΣΜΠΟΥΚ ΚΤΛ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ"ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΘΑ ΧΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ" ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΚΑΘΕΚΤΕΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ...ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ,ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΟΜΜΩΤΡΙΕΣ Η' ΑΙΣΘΗΤΙΚΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΑ...ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ , ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΛΗΚΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΕΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΙΩΝΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΕΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ...ΑΣ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΑ.ΜΗΝ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΞΕΤΕ ΚΤΛ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ/ΕΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ADD FACEBOOK   Johnnie Stallone  ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΣΤΑΛΟΝΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΥΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΕΝ.ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ Η ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΑΣ[/QUOTE

ΡΕ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ 12500 ΜΟΡΙΑ ΜΠΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ 6000 ΜΟΡΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΑΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΑΠΟ 12 13

----------


## PALERMO

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΣΤΑ 24 ΚΑΙ 25 ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ,ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΡΕ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ.ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 13000...ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 1000 ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ Κ ΣΕΝΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ?ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΧΕ ΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ...ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ,ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ Η' ΘΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΟΥΜΕ?ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΑΡΒΥΛΑ?ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΔΩ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΗ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ,ΕΓΩ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΚΟΡΠΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΔΩΣΩ  ΚΤΛ. ΟΤΙ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ....ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ

----------


## manos92

ΦΙΛΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ Η ΟΠΟΙΟΔΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΧΘΕΙΣ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ

----------


## PALERMO

ΟΙ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΒΑΘΜΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΡΕ ΑΓΟΡΙ...ΕΙΝΑΙ Κ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΣ,ΣΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΟ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΑΤΑΙΡΙΑΣΤΟ,ΕΙΧΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΔΟΚΙΜΟ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ...ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΤΗΣ...ΑΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ Ν'ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ...ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.Α ΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΕΣΕΝ,ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΕ Α ΚΑΙ Β ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ.ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕ ΤΟ.ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ...ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΡΕ ΑΓΟΡΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΛΕΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ...ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΒΑΘΜΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ....ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ.ΕΓΩ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ,ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΜΕ ΕΚΕΙ...Η ΘΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΚΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΕΙΣΜΠΟΥΚ,ΜΠΗΚΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ "ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΑΕΝ,ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΒΥΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΤΛ" ΚΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ "Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΠΟΤΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΕΝ?" ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΕ ΑΧΑΧΑ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΝ ΥΣΧΙΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η( ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΡΒΙΛΑ) ΤΟΤΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ.....ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ!!!ΣΩΣΤΑ???

----------


## fusi0n

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΓΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ 10000 ΜΟΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΛΕΥΤΙΚΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ



ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΑΘΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ Π ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ

----------


## manos92

ΦΙΛΕ ΠΑΛΕΡΜΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΥΠΑΚΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΥΣΕΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΟΔΗΓΕΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΙΚΑΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΦΥΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ  ΓΙΝΩ ΦΙΛΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΟΣΟ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΟΡΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά η βάση ξέρετε πόσο είναι ??
απάνω απο 9.200 δεν θα είναι !μην σας πω ότι φέτος μπορεί να πέσει 
με ένα μέτριο διάβασμα και μια καλή προσπάθεια θα μπείτε από πανελλήνιες και θα είναι και σίγουρο 10000000%
τι προτειμάτε να περιμένετε την προκύρηξη και να είστε στο 50-50 ή να πάτε από πανελλήνιες που η βάση δεν είναι ποια τόσο τρομακτική 
άσε που αν ισχύει αυτά που είπε ένας φίλος για να μπείτε με απολυτίριο φέτος δύο περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν
1.να έχτε ένα πολύ καλό βαθμό και αγγλικά
2. σας αφήνω να μαντέψετε :mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΦΙΛΕ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΕΣ..ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΩ ΤΗΝ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ Κ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΑ Γ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ....ΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΙΝΕΧΕΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ Ν ΔΟΣΩ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ Η ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΕΠΑΛ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ  ΜΠΩ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ (Ο ΒΑΘΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ 15 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ)!!! 



ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!

----------


## manos92

ΡΕ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΥΝΔΙΝΕΨΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ

----------


## dimitris cpt

NAI MANO KAI EGW AUTO EXW SKEFTEI ALLA THA T KATAFERO ME PANELINIES ????!!!

----------


## manos92

[QUOTE=dimitris cpt;350502]NAI MANO KAI EGW AUTO EXW SKEFTEI ALLA THA T KATAFERO ME PANELINIES ????!!![/QU


ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΣΤΡΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ

----------


## Cretaner

> NAI MANO KAI EGW AUTO EXW SKEFTEI ALLA THA T KATAFERO ME PANELINIES ????!!!


Συγνωμη φιλε μου , αλλα εμας ρωτας αν θα τα καταφερεις με πανελληνιες? 
Οι βαθμοι που περνεις ειναι εντελος υποκειμενικοι , εγω εχω μεσο ορο τετραμηνων 18,5 και γραφω πανελληνιες 5-6 . Οι πανελληνιες ειναι '' οτι δωσεις περνεις '' , αμα δεν εχεις σκοπο να κατσεις και να διαβαζεις καθε μερα για ενα χρονο τοτε μη περιμενεις να κανεις τπτ σοβαρο στις πανελληνιες. Αν ασχοληθεις ομως με τα μαθηματα λιγο δε γινετε να γραψεις κατο απο 10,000 μορια

----------


## dimitris cpt

DIKIO EXETE PAIDIA SAS EUXARISTW GIA TIS APANTISEIS SAS!!!!

----------


## dimitris cpt

DIKIO EXETE PAIDIA SAS EUXARISTW POLI G TIS APANTISEIS SAS!!!!!8)

----------


## apprentice off

paides den einai paraplhroforhsh.etsi mou eipan apo thn dekn(dieythinsh ekpedeyshs naytikwn)pou einai armodioi kai aytoi vgazoun thn prokyrhksh.sygkekrimena sto tmhma B ths dekn.kai logiko einai afou den yparxei vash tou 10 pleon na gyrisoume sta dedomena tou 2006 me poly mikro pososto me apolythrio.mhn agxwneste omws,opws kala eipai kapois poio panw an den symplhrwthoyn oi theseis me panellinies tote tha paroun k allous me apolythrio.ostoso 100% den einai sigouro tipota.pantws oti tha yparksoun allages einai sigouro.gi'ayto alwste kai h kathisterhsh mexri 5-6 iouniou.kalh epityxia se olous eyxwmai

----------


## apprentice off

> ΠΕΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΑΠΟΥ .....ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΕ 18 ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΕ ΦΡΕΣΚΙΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ,ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΙ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΠ*****ΛΟ ??? AKOYSTE RE PARAPLHROFORHSH... ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΑΝ 10 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗΣ ΕΝΟΣ ΛΑΚΑΜΑ ΤΟΥ THREAD ΠΟΥ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΗΣΕ ΜΙΑ Μ***ΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΣΕ....ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΤΣΑΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ





oxi file mou den lew oti mou katevei.eimai agxwmenos opws k eseis k apla psaxnw para poly ta pragmata giati eimai 25 etwn k den me pernei na apotyxw.phga k rwthsa aplo einai.mhn fovaste na phgenetai se dhmosies yphresies k na rwtate.einai ypoxrewsh tous na sas eksipiretoun!oso gia to thema tou apolytiriou tha kseretai fysika oti einai paranomo ayto k oti h eisagwgh sthn tritovathmia ekpedeysh se aythn thn xwra ginetai mono me panellinies!k fysika den einai liga ta paradigmata pou exoun apolytiri 16-17 alla panellinies 6-7......ara kati ftaiei!eitai vgazoume tetoia apolythria epidi exoume prosopikh epafh me tous kathightes(ayto symvainei k me emena,eimai 25 etwn k douleyw k den diavazw sxedon katholou k exw vathmous 18-19 se ola sxedon ta mathimata alla panellinies den grafw kala)eitai den to aksizoume.oso gia ola ta parapanw mallon ftaiei to systhma eisagwghs mas k oxi egw pou postarisa kati se ayto to forum.egw to ekana gia na enhmerwsw ta paidia pou endiaferontai.oxi gia na ta akouw k apo panw

----------


## apprentice off

> ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ apprentice off ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΜΟΥ .....ΥΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ....ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ Κ ΜΕΤΑ (ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ)????




kane oti kalytero mporeis apo panellhnies kai vasika apo geniko lykeio.mhn epanapayesai sto apolytirio giati an epalhtheytei to senario tou na fygoun apo to limeniko oi akadhmies k na mpoun kanonika sto ypourgeio paidias tote ksexna to apolytirio gia panta.mono panellinies

----------


## apprentice off

rikse mia matia gia to ti ysxeie mexri to 2006 pou den yphrxe vash tou 10
http://www.yen.gr/yen.chtm?prnbr=29473

----------


## apprentice off

rikste mia matia edw  http://www.yen.gr/yen.chtm?prnbr=29473   gia to ti ysxye prin thn vash tou 10 to 2006

----------


## unibomb

Φίλε apprentice, το σκεπτικό σου έχει μεγάλη βάση,δεν είναι παράλογο.Πολύ πιθανόν να πάρουν λιγότερους μέσω απολυτηρίου αλλά μπορεί να το αφήσουν ως έχει 50-50.Όταν βγει η προκήρυξη θα γνωρίζουμε,μην κάνουμε υποθέσεις και αγχωνόμαστε αδίκως.Λογικά αυτή τη βδομάδα θα βγει.

----------


## dimitris cpt

> kane oti kalytero mporeis apo panellhnies kai vasika apo geniko lykeio.mhn epanapayesai sto apolytirio giati an epalhtheytei to senario tou na fygoun apo to limeniko oi akadhmies k na mpoun kanonika sto ypourgeio paidias tote ksexna to apolytirio gia panta.mono panellinies



ok apprentice off se eyxaristw polu g tis plirofories !!!!na se kla!!

----------


## Mks

2 einai ta pithana senaria oso anafora thn prokuriksh to 50%-50% kai to 90%-10% mexrh na vgei upomonh kai kalutera na afhsoume ta senaria

----------


## condor

η προκύρηξη έχει βγει ή άπλως αερολογήτε??

----------


## Harry14

Απλως αερολογουν.... Ποσοι ρε παιδια μα ποσοι θα δωσουν πανελληνιες και αν πιασουν βαθμο θα πανε στις ΑΕΝ;; Ποσοι θελουν να γινουν ναυτικοι;; Επισης στην προηγουμενη σελιδα διαβασα σε ενα ποστ οτι η εισαγωγη με απολυτηριο ειναι παρανομη. Και ρωταω οταν βγαινει προκυρηξη και ΦΕΚ και λεει ελατε με το απολυτηριο σας, ειναι παρανομο;


Ας μην λεει ο καθενας οτι νομιζει η οτι εχει ακουσει γιατι θα παρει κοσμο στο λαιμο του αδικα. Ο καθενας που ενδιαφερεται παει μονος του και ρωταει και του λυνονται ολες οι αποριες.

----------


## panosL

> διαβασα σε ενα ποστ οτι η εισαγωγη με απολυτηριο ειναι παρανομη..


 Kanonika to na milane merikoi kai na lene o,ti ma o,ti na nai prepei na krithei paranomo.

----------


## panosL

> διαβασα σε ενα ποστ οτι η εισαγωγη με απολυτηριο ειναι παρανομη.


To na mila o kathenas kai na leei o,ti ma o,ti na nai prepei na krithei paranomo telika....
(syggnomi gia tous latinikous xarakthres)

----------


## apprentice off

> Απλως αερολογουν.... Ποσοι ρε παιδια μα ποσοι θα δωσουν πανελληνιες και αν πιασουν βαθμο θα πανε στις ΑΕΝ;; Ποσοι θελουν να γινουν ναυτικοι;; Επισης στην προηγουμενη σελιδα διαβασα σε ενα ποστ οτι η εισαγωγη με απολυτηριο ειναι παρανομη. Και ρωταω οταν βγαινει προκυρηξη και ΦΕΚ και λεει ελατε με το απολυτηριο σας, ειναι παρανομο;
> 
> 
> Ας μην λεει ο καθενας οτι νομιζει η οτι εχει ακουσει γιατι θα παρει κοσμο στο λαιμο του αδικα. Ο καθενας που ενδιαφερεται παει μονος του και ρωταει και του λυνονται ολες οι αποριες.


file mou HARRY14,katarxas gia na kseretai den aerologw oute omws milaw gia kati sigouro.egw eimai 25 etwn k dinw panellinies prwth fora.den eixa paei lykeio k phga to 07 k teleiwsa twra mono k mono gia na paw sthn aen.eimai xronia ston xwro ths naytilias ws kyverniths se istioploika kotera k ws naytikos genikotera.logo tou oti teleiwnw naytiko lykeio ekana k ena mparko ws dokimos ploiarxos.einai h teleytaia xronia pou mporw na perasw aen logo hlikias k giayto k exw psaxtei para poly gia to thema twn prokyriksewn k genika gia thn eisagwgh sthn aen.fysika exeis dikio oson anafora gia to posoi tha mpoun k posoi tha ginoun naytikoi.poloi tha mpoun omws ligoi tha ginoun.dystixws ayto einai ena apo ta provlhmata pou yparxoun xronia twra sthn naytilia mas.h eisagwgh me apolytirio einai paranomh paroti einai sto fek.apla den exei mexri twra kinithei kaneis dikastika.p.x. an anevene h bash sto 13000 stis panellinies k empene enas me 12000 me to apolytirio tote aytos twn panelliniwn tha mporouse na kanei minish k na perasei aytos mesa.tha mou peis paly oti aerologw vevaia.omws k pali sto fek egrafe oti mpenoun kapoio pososto gynaikwn mexri to 2005 k ayto htan paranomo k ekanan mynish kapoia koritsia k mphkan(an psakseis sto internet tha vreis k to keimeno ths mynhshs)h eisagwgh se tritovathmia ekpedeysh sthn ellada ginetai mono mesw panelliniwn!otidhpote allo einai paranomo.stin sygkekrimenh periptwsh omws dioti den yparxoun foithtes gia tis aen k oi aen den mporoun na elexthoun apo to ypourgei pedeias yparxei to apolytiri gia na gemizoun.egw ekana mia anafora gia to ti mou eipan apo thn dieythinsh ekpaideyshs naytikwn gia to ti tha ysxhsei fetos.den lew oti mou katevei prostheou oute thelw na parw kanenan ston laimo mou,isa isa parotrynw ta nea paidia na akolouthisoun to epaggelma.fysika opoios thelei paei kai rwtaei apla egw phga kai rwthsa k thelisa na to mirastw mazi sas giati vlepw oti yparxei endiaferon

----------


## apprentice off

file mou HARRY14,katarxas gia na kseretai den aerologw oute omws milaw gia kati sigouro.egw eimai 25 etwn k dinw panellinies prwth fora.den eixa paei lykeio k phga to 07 k teleiwsa twra mono k mono gia na paw sthn aen.eimai xronia ston xwro ths naytilias ws kyverniths se istioploika kotera k ws naytikos genikotera.logo tou oti teleiwnw naytiko lykeio ekana k ena mparko ws dokimos ploiarxos.einai h teleytaia xronia pou mporw na perasw aen logo hlikias k giayto k exw psaxtei para poly gia to thema twn prokyriksewn k genika gia thn eisagwgh sthn aen.fysika exeis dikio oson anafora gia to posoi tha mpoun k posoi tha ginoun naytikoi.poloi tha mpoun omws ligoi tha ginoun.dystixws ayto einai ena apo ta provlhmata pou yparxoun xronia twra sthn naytilia mas.h eisagwgh me apolytirio einai paranomh paroti einai sto fek.apla den exei mexri twra kinithei kaneis dikastika.p.x. an anevene h bash sto 13000 stis panellinies k empene enas me 12000 me to apolytirio tote aytos twn panelliniwn tha mporouse na kanei minish k na perasei aytos mesa.tha mou peis paly oti aerologw vevaia.omws k pali sto fek egrafe oti mpenoun kapoio pososto gynaikwn mexri to 2005 k ayto htan paranomo k ekanan mynish kapoia koritsia k mphkan(an psakseis sto internet tha vreis k to keimeno ths mynhshs)h eisagwgh se tritovathmia ekpedeysh sthn ellada ginetai mono mesw panelliniwn!otidhpote allo einai paranomo.stin sygkekrimenh periptwsh omws dioti den yparxoun foithtes gia tis aen k oi aen den mporoun na elexthoun apo to ypourgei pedeias yparxei to apolytiri gia na gemizoun.egw ekana mia anafora gia to ti mou eipan apo thn dieythinsh ekpaideyshs naytikwn gia to ti tha ysxhsei fetos.den lew oti mou katevei prostheou oute thelw na parw kanenan ston laimo mou,isa isa parotrynw ta nea paidia na akolouthisoun to epaggelma.fysika opoios thelei paei kai rwtaei apla egw phga kai rwthsa k thelisa na to mirastw mazi sas giati vlepw oti yparxei endiaferon

----------


## apprentice off

> To na mila o kathenas kai na leei o,ti ma o,ti na nai prepei na krithei paranomo telika....
> (syggnomi gia tous latinikous xarakthres)



an nomizeis file mou oti h eleytherh ekfrash einai paranomh tote zeis se lathos xwra me lathos piliteyma!giati ayto mou thimizei ligo xounta k oxi dhmokratiko kathestos!!! mhn psaxnete na vreite aoratous exthrous!den yparxoun!egw postara ayto pou mou eipan gia na enhmerwsw k oxi gia na krithw!aplws gia enhmerwsh!egw pannelinies dinw k na mou tha perasw etsi k alliws!kai to ksanalew mhn prospatheitai na vreitai exthrous!den yparxoun!(toulaxiston oxi se ayto to forum)prospathiste na kanetai oti kalytero me tis spoudes sas k afiste ola ta alla!ti kai an eipa egw oti tha einai 90-10?allazei kati?to poly poly an epalhtheytw na mhn ertei keramida se kapoia pedia.an pali meinei 50-50 toso to kalytero kai ante na poun ti elege o mlk o apprentice sto foroum!alla pros theou mhn ta vazetai mazi mou!an sas endiaferei to na perasetai me to apolytirio k oxi me panellinies tote mhn to paizetai eksypnoi se emena alla vrethite 5-10 endiaferomenoi k phgenetai sto ypourgeio sthn akti vasiliadh ston prwto orofo sthn dieythinsh ekpedeyshs naytikwn sto grafeio 142 k peitai ta aithmata sas prin dhmosieythei h prokyrhksh k einai arga!

----------


## Harry14

> file mou HARRY14,katarxas gia na kseretai den aerologw oute omws milaw gia kati sigouro.egw eimai 25 etwn k dinw panellinies prwth fora.den eixa paei lykeio k phga to 07 k teleiwsa twra mono k mono gia na paw sthn aen.eimai xronia ston xwro ths naytilias ws kyverniths se istioploika kotera k ws naytikos genikotera.logo tou oti teleiwnw naytiko lykeio ekana k ena mparko ws dokimos ploiarxos.einai h teleytaia xronia pou mporw na perasw aen logo hlikias k giayto k exw psaxtei para poly gia to thema twn prokyriksewn k genika gia thn eisagwgh sthn aen.fysika exeis dikio oson anafora gia to posoi tha mpoun k posoi tha ginoun naytikoi.poloi tha mpoun omws ligoi tha ginoun.dystixws ayto einai ena apo ta provlhmata pou yparxoun xronia twra sthn naytilia mas.h eisagwgh me apolytirio einai paranomh paroti einai sto fek.apla den exei mexri twra kinithei kaneis dikastika.p.x. an anevene h bash sto 13000 stis panellinies k empene enas me 12000 me to apolytirio tote aytos twn panelliniwn tha mporouse na kanei minish k na perasei aytos mesa.tha mou peis paly oti aerologw vevaia.omws k pali sto fek egrafe oti mpenoun kapoio pososto gynaikwn mexri to 2005 k ayto htan paranomo k ekanan mynish kapoia koritsia k mphkan(an psakseis sto internet tha vreis k to keimeno ths mynhshs)h eisagwgh se tritovathmia ekpedeysh sthn ellada ginetai mono mesw panelliniwn!otidhpote allo einai paranomo.stin sygkekrimenh periptwsh omws dioti den yparxoun foithtes gia tis aen k oi aen den mporoun na elexthoun apo to ypourgei pedeias yparxei to apolytiri gia na gemizoun.egw ekana mia anafora gia to ti mou eipan apo thn dieythinsh ekpaideyshs naytikwn gia to ti tha ysxhsei fetos.den lew oti mou katevei prostheou oute thelw na parw kanenan ston laimo mou,isa isa parotrynw ta nea paidia na akolouthisoun to epaggelma.fysika opoios thelei paei kai rwtaei apla egw phga kai rwthsa k thelisa na to mirastw mazi sas giati vlepw oti yparxei endiaferon



Καταρχας εντελως φιλικα αν εχεις την καλοσυνη μην γραφεις greeklish γιατι μου βγηκαν τα ματια και φανταζομαι και των υπολοιπων.


Λοιπον με την λογικη που λες σωστα πιστευεις οτι ειναι παρανομο αλλα ΔΕΝ ειναι γιατι οι ΑΕΝ ανηκουν στο υπουργειο εμπορικης ναυτιλιας και οχι στο παιδειας.Δηλαδη πριν καποια χρονια που και στις αστυνομικες σχολες εμπαιναν αποκλειστικα με προκυρηξεις παρανομοι ειναι; Δεν μπορει κατι που περιγραφεται στο ΦΕΚ να ειναι παρανομο. Αλλα και παλι αν λες οτι ειναι παρανομο που ειναι ο σχετικος νομος που το απαγορευει;

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ρε δεν μπορείτε να γράφετε κανονικά;
:evil:

----------


## apprentice off

φιλε μου harry14 κατ'αρχας συγνωμη για τον τροπο γραφης που ακολουθησα!

οπως και για την εισαγωγη γυναικων στις αεν δεν ειχε κριθει ως παρανομο το να εχουν ποσοστωση στην εισαγωγη τους μεχρι να παει δικαστικος το θεμα,(που με βρησκει αντιθετο στο να εισαγωνται οσεσ γυναικες στην αεν αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα)ετσι και το θεμα του απολυτηριου δεν εχει κριθει ως παρανομο με καποια υπουργικη αποφαση η καποιο προεδρικο διαταγμα διοτι δεν εχει βρεθει καποιος που να εχει ενομο συμφερον μεχρι τωρα γιατι πρωτον υπηρχε η βαση του 10 και δευτερον δεν συμπληρονονταν ποτε οι θεσεις στις αεν για να μεινει καποιος εκτος των αεν και να διεκδικησει κατι.για αυτο οπως μου ειπαν κ στην Δ.ΕΚ.Ν. θα αλλαξει παλι το ποσοστο εισαγωγης και μαλιστα ηταν κατηγορηματικοι σε αυτο το θεμα.οσο για το αν ειναι σωστο η οχι να μπαινουμε ετσι στις ακαδημιες δεν ξερω.κατα την γνωμη μου θα επρεπε που λεει ο λογος και με απολυτιριο γυμνασιου να παιρνουν με τετοια εληψη που υπαρχει στον κλαδο.οσο για το θεμα οτι μπαινουν ατομα με 4-5 χιλιαδες μορια εγω δεν το θεωρω λαθος.εχω απτα παραδιγματα απο το στενο μου περιβαλον με ατομο που μπηκε το 2002 με 5500 μορια και τελειωσε το 2006 κανονικα χωρις να χρωσταει μαθηματα,δουλεψε κανονικα και τωρα πηρε και του πλοιαρχου Β( υποπλοιαρχου) και μαλιστα ειναι σε μια απο τις ποιο απαιτητικες εταιριες μεταφορας πετρελαιοειδων.και ενα αλλο ατομο πμηκε το 2004 με απολυτηριο 16 συν μοροια απο αγγλικα και οχι μονο δεν τελειωσε κανονικα το 2008 αλλα τωρα κανει και ιδιεταιρα στον σανουδο για να μπορεσει να παρει το πτυχιο του επιτελους!για αυτο πιστευω οτι δεν πειραζει να μπουν οσοι περισοτεροι γινεται και το ποιος θα γινει κ ποιος δεν θα γινει ναυτικος θα φανει στην πορεια.δεν ειναι η πιο σωστη λυση φυσικα αυτη αλλα με το συστημα που υπαρχει μεχρι στιγμης δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη!παντως αν καποιος δεν πετυχει να εισαχθει στην αεν δεν πρεπει και να τα βαψει μαυρα.εχω να προτεινω λυσεις για οσους τυχων δεν τα καταφερουν κ εχουν περασει και το οριο ηλικιας γιατι οσοι εχουν το οριο τοτε ποτε δεν ειναι αργα οταν μιλαμε για σπουδες! 

καλη επιτυχεια ευχομαι και παλι σε ολους! :Smile:

----------


## PALERMO

ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ 25 ΕΙΜΑΙ...ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΜΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΩΡΑ...ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΛΟΓΟΣ,ΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ,ΤΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΤΛ. ΕΝ ΠΑΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ 50-50 Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ...ΘΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ 5000 ΚΑΙ 6000 ΜΟΡΙΑΚΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ (ΟΧΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΚΑΚΟΙ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΤΑ Τ ΑΛΛΑ) ΑΥΤΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ 90% ΟΚ? ΑΝ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ 10% ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ 16000 17000 ΚΑΙ 18000 ΜΟΡΙΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ Μ***ΚΙΑ???ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ? ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ Σ'ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ Μ***ΚΙΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ...ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΟ ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ 18 ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ 5? ΟΚ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΘΕΟΥ,12500 ΕΧΩ.ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΣΥ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ.ΕΓΩ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ 5 ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ 12,5 ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠ'ΕΞΩ .... ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΡΑΨΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΑΛΛΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ.ΣΕ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΚΑ.ΠΑΡΟΛ'ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΛΑΔΟ. ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΔΟΥΛΟΥ. Α ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ. ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΔΩ?ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ADD ΣΤΟ FACEBOOK  Johnnie Stallone και ΘΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ -ΤΡΙΤΗ .ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ

----------


## Harry14

Οι βασεις μεσω των πανελληνιων ξερετε γιατι ειναι τοσο χαμηλες; Νομιζετε οτι επιτηδες τις βαζουν τοσο χαμηλα; Πως στο πολυτεχνειο εχει λιγιες θεσεις καθε χρονο και θελουν να μπουν σχεδον ολοι; Ε ακριβως το αντιθετο συμβαινει στις ΑΕΝ δηλαδη αρκετες θεσεις και πολυ μα πολυ λιγοι τις θελουν και πολλες φορες μην πω σχεδον παντα τις βαζουν ως λυση αναγκης αν δεν περασουν πουθενα. Εγω που σας τα λεω αυτα ειμαι στην φαση των εξετασεων και τα ξερω πολυ καλα.

----------


## PALERMO

ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΥΠΟΨΗΝ,ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΑΕΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ 9ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ Η' ΓΙΑ Ν'ΑΠΟΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΣΤΡΑΤΕΥΣΗ ΣΑΝ ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ΦΛΟΡΙΑ) ΕΝ ΠΑΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ. ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ 5-6 ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΤΙΡΙΟ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ 1-2 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΩ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ?ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΦΕΙΣΜΠΟΥΚ

----------


## Νικόλας

μπλα μπλα μπλά και το νόημα μηδέν
θέλετε να μπείτε σίγουρα ???ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ βγάλτε 9οοο μόρια και όλα καλά !
θέλετε να είστε στην τσίτα και να μην ξέρετε αν θα μπείτε ?μην διαβάσετε μην βγάλετε 9000 μόρια και κάντε αίτηση απλά τα πράματα
εγώ πέρσυ έδινα χαλαρά έβγαλα 8.900 μόρια αλλά βλέπετε είχαμε την βάση του 10 οπότε μονο αίτηση 
είχα απολυτίριο 15 και με τα αγγλικά 16 και είμαι τρίτεκνος έμεινα έξω όμως και μπήκαν κάποιοι άλλοι με...άλλο τρόπο....
όταν πήγα να τους ζητήσω τα ρέστα μου είπαν πολλά.....
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ ΒΓΑΛΤΕ ΤΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ !

----------


## condor

δε το περίμενα πότε οτι θα "σφαζόσασταν" για να περάσετε μια ζωή στη λαμαρίνα

----------


## PALERMO

XAXAXAXAXA EISAI O PIO SOFOS TOY SITE TO XSEREIS??? ΡΕ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ ΕΣΥ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΕΧΕΙΣ Κ ΕΣΥ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ...24 ΚΑΙ 25 ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΕΝ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΕΡΟΚΑΜΑΤΟ.ΟΥΤΕ 18 ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΤΛ. ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ 18ΡΗΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΑΕΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΑΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΚΗΝΙΚΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ Π***ΣΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ.ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΚ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΩΡΑ Κ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ.ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Ο ΚΟΝΤΟΡ ΕΙΠΕ ΤΗ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΝΑ ΣΦΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΕ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΕΣ...ΑΧΑΧΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ .ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΡΕΛΟ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΕΕΕΕΕΜΑ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ

----------


## Harry14

> μπλα μπλα μπλά και το νόημα μηδέν
> θέλετε να μπείτε σίγουρα ???ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ βγάλτε 9οοο μόρια και όλα καλά !
> θέλετε να είστε στην τσίτα και να μην ξέρετε αν θα μπείτε ?μην διαβάσετε μην βγάλετε 9000 μόρια και κάντε αίτηση απλά τα πράματα
> εγώ πέρσυ έδινα χαλαρά έβγαλα 8.900 μόρια αλλά βλέπετε είχαμε την βάση του 10 οπότε μονο αίτηση 
> είχα απολυτίριο 15 και με τα αγγλικά 16 και είμαι τρίτεκνος έμεινα έξω όμως και μπήκαν κάποιοι άλλοι με...άλλο τρόπο....
> όταν πήγα να τους ζητήσω τα ρέστα μου είπαν πολλά.....
> ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ ΒΓΑΛΤΕ ΤΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ !


Τι διπλωματα εχεις στα αγγλικα;

----------


## apprentice off

> μπλα μπλα μπλά και το νόημα μηδέν
> θέλετε να μπείτε σίγουρα ???ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ βγάλτε 9οοο μόρια και όλα καλά !
> θέλετε να είστε στην τσίτα και να μην ξέρετε αν θα μπείτε ?μην διαβάσετε μην βγάλετε 9000 μόρια και κάντε αίτηση απλά τα πράματα
> εγώ πέρσυ έδινα χαλαρά έβγαλα 8.900 μόρια αλλά βλέπετε είχαμε την βάση του 10 οπότε μονο αίτηση 
> είχα απολυτίριο 15 και με τα αγγλικά 16 και είμαι τρίτεκνος έμεινα έξω όμως και μπήκαν κάποιοι άλλοι με...άλλο τρόπο....
> όταν πήγα να τους ζητήσω τα ρέστα μου είπαν πολλά.....
> ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ ΒΓΑΛΤΕ ΤΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ !



συμφωνω απολυτα φιλε νικολα.ειναι η ποιο σωστη λυση!!!

----------


## manos92

παιδια καλη επιτυχια σε ολους στο forum οπως κι αν σκοπευουν να εισαχθουν εγω υπολογιζω οτι εχω 9500-10000 χιλιαδες μορια  απο πανελληνιες νομιζω πως ειμαι καλυμενος {τι λετε ειμαι ?)

----------


## Harry14

Με τα μεχρι τωρα δεδομενα και με την αρση της βασης του 10 εισαι πολυ καλα.

----------


## fusi0n

ρε παιδια εσεις με τι απολυτηριο μπηκατε; γιατι ο αλλος λεει δεν μπηκε με 16 και μ ακουγεται καπως..

----------


## Harry14

Για αυτω ρωτησα παραπανω αν εχει καποιο διπλωμα αγγλικων γιατι αν δεν εχεις και 20 να εχεις στο απολυτηριο δεν...

----------


## Νικόλας

> Τι διπλωματα εχεις στα αγγλικα;


lower εχω το TOEIC

----------


## fusi0n

κατσε ρε φιλε με 20 απολυτηριο κα ιδεν κανεις τπτ ηρεμισε λιγο!

----------


## Harry14

Εχουν απαραιτητη προυποθεση τα αγγλικα για αυτο. Σ αυτη τη δουλεια αν δεν ξερεις ΚΑΛΑ αγγλικα δεν μπορεις να σταδιοδρομησεις.
Φιλε χωρις να ξερω μηπως το TOEIC που εχεις ειναι υποδεεστερο των michigan-cambridge;

----------


## apprentice off

μπαινεις με καλο απολυτιριο και χωρις αγγλικα αλλα ειναι αληθεια οτι ειναι πολυ βασικα για το επαγγελμα και χρειαζονται οποσδηποτε!αλλα και να μην ξερεις αγγλικα μπαινεις,το θεμα ειναι να μαθεις στην πορεια κ να αποκτησεις καποιο διπλωμα αγγλικων. το TOEIC δεν ξερω απο ποια αποψη ειναι υποδαιεστερο αλλα αναγνωριζεται και απο τον ασεπ και απο την ΑΕΝ (1500 μορια με βαθμολογια απο 785 και πανω και 1000 μορια απο 505 μεχρι 784)

----------


## leodint63

> Σ αυτη τη δουλεια αν δεν ξερεις ΚΑΛΑ αγγλικα δεν μπορεις να σταδιοδρομησεις.


 
Θα συνιστούσα στην ζωή να μην είμεθα ποτέ απόλυτοι.

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

ΟΙ ΠΡΟΚΗΡΗΞΗ ΒΓΗΚΕ?

----------


## Harry14

> ΟΙ ΠΡΟΚΗΡΗΞΗ ΒΓΗΚΕ?


Οχι ακομα. Μολις σημερα τελειωσαν οι πανελληνιες. Θελει λιγο καιρο ακομα.

----------


## manos92

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΕΡΣΥ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΓΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΝΑΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ

----------


## apprentice off

Ναι περισυ βγηκε 20/05. και οι πανελληνιες δεν εχουν τελειωσει ακομη, ειναι και τα επαλ και τελειωνουν 09/06

----------


## apprentice off

> γεια σας ειμαι ο κωστας ειμαι 18 πειγενω στην 2λεικιου(επαλ) με ειδικοτητα μηχανηκος αυτ/των και θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας. σηζητατε για ατομα στην ηλικια μου που πειγενουν σε καποια σχολη α.ε.ν. λογο το οτι οι βαθμοι του δεν μπορουν να τους πανε σε καποια αλλη σχολη. εγω αφου εμηνα στην ιδια ταξη αλλαξα τηνσχεση μου με τα μαθηματα και τωρα βγαζω 16,3. μου αρεση να ασχολουμε με αμαξια και ειδηκα να μαθενω για το πως να τα βελτιωσω  αλλα επιδη ειμαστε σε ενα μικρο σε πλιθησμο κρατος και οικονομηκη κριση σημενη οτι δεν θα εχω στο μελλον δουλεια αρα και χρηματα στην τσεπη και επιδης ξερω πως ειναι να μην εχεις μια ανεση οικονομηκη ετσι αποφασησανα σπουδσω στην α.ε.ν. χανιων μηχανηκος τι εχετε να μου πειτε εσεις που ειστε ναυτικοι την γνωμη σας με την αποφαση μου ευχαριστω πολυ


φιλε μου αυτο θα το αποφασισεις εσυ κ μονο εσυ!κατα την γνωμη μου πρωτα ψαξε και μαθε καλα για το τι παιζει στο επαγγελμα μας και μετα αποφασισε μονος σου!

μια συμβουλη μονο θα ηθελα να ακουσεις και χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα:προσπαθησε να μαθεις καλη ορθογραφια και γραμματικη για αρχη γιατι μπορει να θες να γινεις μηχανικος σε πλοιο ομως δεν παυει ο μηχανικος να ειναι ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ και φυσικα το ¨προσωπο¨ της εταιριας και της ιδιας της ναυτιλιας κατ΄επεκταση!

φιλικα παντα και δεν θελω να με παρεξηγησεις!

----------


## PALERMO

ΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΑ ΟΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ 16,3...ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΣΕΣ ΧΡΥΣΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ...ΑΧΑΧΑ   ΑΛΒΑΝΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## panosL

> μια συμβουλη μονο θα ηθελα να ακουσεις και χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα:προσπαθησε να μαθεις καλη ορθογραφια και γραμματικη για αρχη γιατι μπορει να θες να γινεις μηχανικος σε πλοιο ομως δεν παυει ο μηχανικος να ειναι ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ και φυσικα το ¨προσωπο¨ της εταιριας και της ιδιας της ναυτιλιας κατ΄επεκταση!


Από ότι καταλαβαίνω αγαπητέ Κωστα πρέπει να είσαι αλλοδαπός.Διότι δε διαννοειται μαθητής Ελληνας σε Λύκειο,έστω και επαγγελμάτικο να μην γνωριζει ορθογραφια και συντακτικο.Αν όντως είσαι αλλοδαπος σε πληροφορώ πως για να φοιτήσεις στις Α.Ε.Ν. πρέπει να έχεις ελληνικη υπικότητα,τουλαχιστον μέχρι στιγμης.

@Παλέρμο μην προσβάλλεις το παίδι,ευτυχώς δεν έχουμε μόνο Αλβανους μετανάστες.

----------


## Mks

κανενα Νεο εχουμε????

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

τιποτα ακομα. με χει φαει η αγωνια απο τοτε που ακουσα οτι το 90% των εισακτεων θα ειναι απο πανελληνιες....

----------


## unibomb

Απο πανελληνιες (συμφωνα με εφημεριδα) θα μπουν 670 θεσεις,οπως και περυσι.Αν γινει μειωση που λενε θα γινει σε αυτους απο απολυτηριο,λογικα.

----------


## unibomb

Παιδια παντως και στην Ναυτεμπορικη λεει οτι για φετος θα μειωθουν ΡΙΖΙΚΑ οι θεσεις για τα ατομα που θα μπουν στη σχολη
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/pstory.asp?id=1817420

----------


## manos92

αν γινει αυτο την μαμησαμε τσαμπα το διαβασμα για τις πανελληνιες παντως η προκυρηξη εχει αργησει υπερβολικα προσωπικη μου παντα εκτιμηση οτι δεν θα βγει

----------


## Νικόλας

ρε φίλε τι λες τώρα
είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να μην βγει η προκύρηξη ?

----------


## manos92

ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΑΝ ΟΙ ΚΕΝΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΦΘΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ

----------


## Νικόλας

ε καλά λέω δεν είναι δυνατόν...!! :Razz: 
αυτό που λες δεν θα γίνει. έστω και ένα 10% θα το πάρουν από αιτήσεις οπότε.....θα βγεί

----------


## manos92

ΑΝ ΜΕΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτο λέμε εδώ και τόσο καιρό 
καταλαβαίνω όλοι περιμένουμε με αγωνιά αλλά μην αγχώνουμε και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά αν δεν ξέρουμε κάτι σίγουρα.. :Very Happy:

----------


## manos92

ΤΟΝΙΣΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΣΟΠΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΣΤΕΡΝΙΣΤΕΙ

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά .....
εγώ λέω να μην αγχωνουμε και άλλα παιδιά δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο

----------


## Harry14

Οποιος διαβασε για πανελληνιες και στοχο εχει τις ΑΕΝ αν διαβασε απλα θα περασει. Αν διαβασε ομως και το διαβασμα για τις πανελληνιες δεν ειναι εφημεριδα. Το αρθρο της ναυτεμπορικης αναφερει οτι η μειωση των θεσεων θα ειναι μονο για φετος. Δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αγχωνεται κανενας γιατι και παλι οι θεσεις στις ΑΕΝ το 2009 ηταν συνολικα   1336 ( 741  Πλοίαρχοι και  595  Μηχανικοί) θεσεις που ειναι κατα πολυ μα πολυ περισσοτερες απο ολα τα ΑΕΙ ΤΕΙ και επιπλεον εχουν μειωμενη ζητηση.

----------


## fusi0n

το αρθορ της ναυτεμπορικης αναφεροταν στις ΑΕΝ ή γενικα;

----------


## Harry14

Στις ΑΕΝ. Γενικα σε ΤΕΙ και ΑΕΙ φετος οι θεσεις ειναι ελαφρως περισσοτερες. (κυριως στα επαρχιακα ΤΕΙ)

----------


## LIZZIE

> ρε φίλε τι λες τώρα
> είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να μην βγει η προκύρηξη ?


ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΠ.ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 10 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ..ΜΗΝ ΑΝΧΩΝΕΣΤΕ!!!ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΤΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 12 ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΣΤΟ INTERNET(ΥΠ.ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ)ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΗΤΕ...   ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ !!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΠ.ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ


Τα χαιρετήσματά μας να τους δώσεις αν ξαναμιλήσεις.. :Cool:

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

εχω ανχωθει παρα πολυ και περσυ εκανα τα χαρτια μου και δεν μπηκα δεν με περνει να χασω και αλλη χρονια

----------


## PALERMO

ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΟΜΩΣ.....:mrgreen:

----------


## unibomb

> εχω ανχωθει παρα πολυ και περσυ εκανα τα χαρτια μου και δεν μπηκα δεν με περνει να χασω και αλλη χρονια


Φιλε μου ποσα μορια ειχες αν επιτρεπεται;Απο πανελληνιες ησουν η μεσω απολυτηριου;

----------


## apprentice off

Αυτο ειναι το κειμενο της ναυτεμπορικης για οσους δεν εχουν κωδικο για το σαιτ της εφημεριδας.18 μαη δημοσιευθηκε


Προς ριζική μείωση των εισακτέων στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΕΝ) μόνο για το τρέχον διδακτικό έτος προσανατολίζεται το υπουργείο Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας λόγω των ελλείψεων που παρατηρούνται στις υποδομές των ακαδημιών.

Το θέμα του αριθμού των εισακτέων στις ΑΕΝ για το διδακτικό έτος 2010-2011 συζητήθηκε σε άτυπο συμβούλιο ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη, το οποίο συγκλήθηκε υπό την προεδρία του γενικού γραμματέα Ναυτιλιακής Πολιτικής, Γιώργου Βλάχου.

Οι οριστικές αποφάσεις αναμένεται να ληφθούν στο επίσημο συμβούλιο που θα πραγματοποιηθεί σήμερα υπό την προεδρία του γενικού γραμματέα Οικονομίας, Ιωάννη Δρυμούση, αφού λόγω μη αλλαγής ακόμη της νομοθεσίας, δεν μπορεί ο κ. Βλάχος να προεδρεύει στο συμβούλιο που θα λάβει αποφάσεις.

Κατόπιν και των εισηγήσεων των αρμόδιων υπηρεσιών του ΥΠΟΙΑΝ, διαπιστώθηκε ότι οι σχολές δεν μπορούν στο τρέχον έτος να φιλοξενήσουν περισσότερους από 1.000 νέους σπουδαστές, καθώς υπάρχει ανάγκη σε ορισμένες απ' αυτές να γίνουν έργα επισκευαστικού χαρακτήρα, ενώ σε άλλες θα υπάρξουν υπεράριθμοι σπουδαστές λόγω παράτασης των μαθημάτων παλαιότερων εξαμήνων. Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι οι αρμόδιες διευθύνσεις του ΥΠΟΙΑΝ εισηγήθηκαν την εισαγωγή ακόμη λιγότερων σπουδαστών (περί του 750).

Επισημαίνεται ότι την προηγούμενη χρονιά στις Α.Ε. είχαν εισαχθεί συνολικά 1.351 σπουδαστές για το εκπαιδευτικό έτος 2009-2010, ενώ ο αριθμός υποψήφιων ανήλθε σε 2.657 άτομα έναντι 1.750 που είχαν καταθέσει αίτηση την προηγούμενη χρονιά.

----------


## LIZZIE

> Τα χαιρετήσματά μας να τους δώσεις αν ξαναμιλήσεις..


ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΔΩΣΩ...ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ LIZZIE...ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ Η ΑΝΗΨΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ...Η LIΖZIE ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ!!!!!ΕΙΠΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΓΩΝΙΑ ..ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΡΑΒΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ..

----------


## Roger Rabbit

................................

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΔΩΣΩ...ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ LIZZIE...ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ Η ΑΝΗΨΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ...Η LIΖZIE ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ!!!!!ΕΙΠΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΓΩΝΙΑ ..ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΡΑΒΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ..


Ειρωνικά το είπα επειδή δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis17

παιδια καλησπέρα.γνωρίζει κανείς με τι βαθμό μπορώ να μπώ απο πανελλήνιες? ξέρω οτι η βάση είναι γύρω στο 8-9 αλλά τώρα όλο ακούω οτι μπαίνεις σε σχολές και με 2-3(τώρα πως δεν έχω καταλάβει).υσχίει κάτι τέτοιο για τις ΑΕΝ?

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε καλησπέρα !!!
η κάθε σχολή έχει την δική της βάση πρώτον
το τι βάσεις έχουν οι άλλεσ σχολές δεν έχει σημασία
οι ΑΕΝ πάνω κάτω θα είναι γύρω στο 9 μπορεί και ποιο κάτω 
θα δούμε υπομονή... :Very Happy:

----------


## GIANNIS KOS

απολυτιριο 11,9 και τωρα εχω 2 διαφορετικα lower και ECDL για υπολογιστες

----------


## apprentice off

> απολυτιριο 11,9 και τωρα εχω 2 διαφορετικα lower και ECDL για υπολογιστες


υπομονη να βγει η προκυρηξη.παντως θα ειναι δυσκολα με το απολυτηριο.περυσι η βαση με απολυτηριο ηταν 15200.και αν γεινει και 90-10 τοτε ακομη ποιο δυσκολο.καλη επιτυχια παντως σε ολους

----------


## fusi0n

Καλα ρε παιδια με τα νευρα μας παιζουν... ποτε περιμενουν να βγαλουν την προκηρηξη ;

----------


## condor

κάτσε να δεις όταν περάσετε στις σχόλες πόσο χρόνο θα περιμένετε για να βγει μια απόφαση.

----------


## fusi0n

τί εννοείς φίλε condor?

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

Τι θα γινει ρε παιδια με την προκυρηξη; για ονομα...

----------


## Cretaner

Παιδια μολις τωρα στο yen.gr ανεβασανε τι προκυρηξη και τις αιτησεις αλλα στα λινκ δε μου βγαζει τπτ λογικα απο στιγμη σε στιγμη πρεπει να το φτιαξουνε

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

ΒΓΗΚΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. καλη επιτυχια σε ολους  :Smile:

----------


## Harry14

Το ποσοστο ποιο ειναι;

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

δεν μαθαμε ακομα. δεν ανοιγει η προκηρυξη. πηρα τηλ στο υπουργειο δεν μου λενε και μου ειπαν οτι απο την αλλη βδομαδα θα μπαι η προκηρυξη στο ιντερνετ..

----------


## Mks

αρα υπομονη παιδια στηλτε ενας το link απο το yen με την προκυρηξη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=35974

----------


## apprentice off

οντως δεν ανοιγει το μπ...λο!μα καλα παιζουν με τα νευρα μας?τοσο καιρο περιμεναμε και τςρα δεν ανοιγει?πηρα τωρα τηλ στο υπουργει αλλα δεν απανταει κανεις!εψαξα παντου στο ιντερνετ αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι σχετικο.αν βρει κανεις κατι τον παρακαλουμε θερμα να το δημοσιευσει εδω!

----------


## apprentice off

> http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=35974


φιλε παναγιωτη στην ανοιξε εσενα με αυτο το link?γιατι εμενα και σε οσους αλλους ρωτησα δεν την ανοιγει

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ανοίγει προφανώς από κάποιο σφάλμα στην ιστοσελίδα του υπουργείου το πιθανότερο (από ότι φαντάζομαι) είναι ότι θα φτιαχτεί μέχρι αύριο.

----------


## pagos

Αν ειναι δυνατον, βγαζουν τη προκυρηξη μετα απο τοση ταλαιπωρια και μας εχουνε φθηρει ψυχολογικα, και τωρα δε μπορουμε να τη δουμε...
Τουλαχιστον ξερει κανενας τι λεει? Ισχύουνε τελικα τα 90-10 και οι μειωμένες θεσεις?

----------


## Pancito

Πρεπει να παρουμε αποφαση οτι το κρατος μας ειναι για τον ...! Αντε να περασουμε να ξεφυγουμε απο δω..

----------


## PALERMO

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ (ΚΡ)ΕΟΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ DOCUMENT ΜΙΑΣ ΚΡΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΑΣ....ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΙΣΟΚΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ?ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΗΡΕ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ..ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΤΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ? ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΣΕΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΣΕΝ ΡΕΝΤΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ... ΑΥΤΟΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΑΣ/ΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΙΚΟ...

----------


## apprentice off

οπως τα λες ειναι φιλε παλερμο!ελαδισταν στην κυριολεξια!υπομονη λοιπον παιδια !εγω θα παω αυριο απο το υπουργειο να μου την δωσουν.βασικα εχω αγχωθει για το οριο ηλικιας γιατι ειμαι 25.ειχα ρωτησει στο υπουργειο τις προαλλες και μου ειπαν οτι θα ειναι 26 οπως και περσυ.αλλα με τετοιο υπουργει ποτε δεν ξερεις.τουλαχιστον τα πηγα σχετικα καλα στις πανελληνιες υπολογιζω γυρο στα 13000 μορια.αλλα ηλικρινα σας μιλαω σιχαθηκα την γραφειοκρατεια σε αυτην την χωρα!τοσο πολυ δεν εχω αγχωθει ποτε στην ζωη μου για ενα κωλ......χαρτο!αμαν ελεος ποια λες και περιμενοθμε ρε παιδι μου την εισαγωγη μας στο δημοσιο!

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

Παιδια ο συνδεσμος λειτουργει. πηγα στο λιμανι της πατρας να ρωτησω για το τι χρειαζεται και μου ειπαν δεν εχουμε λαβει ακομα την προκυρηξη. και μου ελεγαν που την βρηκατε κυριε μου. αυτο ειχε πλάκα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

Γεια σας παιδια. θα δηλωσω για την σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων. Σε ποια απο ολες να παω; θελω να ειμαι εσωτερικος ομως. σε ποια αν δηλωσω υπαρχουν περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να με παρουν;

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά να κάνω μια ερώτηση 
στην προκύρηξη δεν είδα πουθενά να λέει για τα παιδιά που θα ξανακάνουν μηχαναγραφικό που έδωσαν πέρσυ πανελλήνιες 
μήπως ξέρει κανείς  :Confused:

----------


## Harry14

> παιδιά να κάνω μια ερώτηση 
> στην προκύρηξη δεν είδα πουθενά να λέει για τα παιδιά που θα ξανακάνουν μηχαναγραφικό που έδωσαν πέρσυ πανελλήνιες 
> μήπως ξέρει κανείς


Μαζι με αυτους που δινουν φετος πρωτη φορα πανελληνιες και αυτοι που ξαναδινουν.

----------


## Νικόλας

α οκ 
ευχαριστώ !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## manos92

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ PDF PLEASE ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ

----------


## pagos

> Ο αριθμός των Ελλήνων σπουδαστών/σπουδαστριών που θα εισαχθούν στις Α.Ε.Ν. Πλοιάρχων –
> Μηχανικών κατά το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2010-2011, καθορίζεται σε *792* (466 Πλοίαρχοι και 326
> Μηχανικοί).


Μάλιστα....Αίσχος
Δεν εχω καταλάβει κάτι ομως και επιδει ανήκω στη συγκεκριμένη κατηγορια δε ξέρω τι να υποθέσω..
Εδώ λεει το εξης:




> 4. Επιπλέον του αριθμού της ανωτέρω παρ.1 και σε ποσοστό *1%* ανά περίπτωση, εισάγονται 6
> Έλληνες σπουδαστές/στριες (3 Πλοίαρχοι και 3 Μηχανικοί) απόφοιτοι Εσπερινών Λυκείων, Τ.Ε.Ε.
> και ΕΠΑΛ-ΟΜΑΔΑ Α΄.


Ενώ παρακάτω λέει αυτό:




> 1.3. ΤΡΙΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ
> Καλύπτει ποσοστό *20%* του αριθμού εισακτέων και περιλαμβάνει αποφοίτους Λυκείων και
> Τ.Ε.Ε. οι οποίοι κατανέμονται σε δύο υποκατηγορίες, ανάλογα με την προέλευσή τους, ως
> ακολούθως:


Τι ακριβώς γίνεται? Απόφοιτοι Τ.Ε.Ε τελικά ποσοι θα μπουνε?

----------


## PALERMO

:mrgreen:  ela paidia 10% eisakteoi apo eniao lykeio me apolythrio , 10% tee ktl. diladi 20% eisakteoi me apolythrio... 50% apo panellinies kai ypopsin POLY SHMANTIKO OI MISES THESEIS APO PERSY 371 mhxanikoi kai 590 kati ploiarxoi. .....apo ti mia tha perasoun me panellinies oi alloi me 5 kai 6 kai apo tin alli mathites me 18 kai 18,5 ....eleina ola ayta pisteyo. mpoyrdello giati afenos den exoun oloi mikri vathmologia na peis einai apla ypovathmismeni i sxoli,afeterou gia na mpeis me apolythrio prepei na xeis ayta...

----------


## PALERMO

> Μάλιστα....Αίσχος
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τι ακριβώς γίνεται? Απόφοιτοι Τ.Ε.Ε τελικά ποσοι θα μπουνε?



kane ypologismous 10% apo tee aderfe to leei

----------


## PALERMO

xseftila mages ta atoma vouliaxsan tin xwra theloun na nekrwsoun TA PANTA !!! olous tous kladoun na vouliaxsoun ola....adi na ayxsisoun tis theseis na min yparxei elleima naytikwn aytoi tis meiwsa...meiwsan to pososto apofoitwn palioterwn etwn... malista k to 10% apo lykeio na mpoun me 18 ktl. kai to 50% apo panellinies na mpei me 4 kai 5 kai 6 h kai 8.... eleina pragmata , kratos mp*****lo!!!!!anomoiomorfies pantou apo ena pezodromio s ena steno mexri to otidhpote....koitaxte gyrw sas...

----------


## Νικόλας

κάτσε ρε φίλε τι ξεφτίλα ???δηλαδή να πάρουν 1.00000000000 άτομα για να λένε απλά ότι τα πείρανε ?? :Confused: 
στο κάτω κάτω αν το θέλατε τόσο πολύ να διαβάζατε να είσασταν στην σχολή
αν πάλι δεν θες να διαβάσεις βγάλε ένα φυλλαδιάκι κάνε 270 μέρες πάρε 2.500 μόρια παραπάνω και νέτα
τώρα σχόλια τύπου βουλιάξανε την χώρα και τέτοια είναι τραβηγμένα

----------


## PALERMO

> re ante gamhsou....poios sou milise vlakako???variemai n anoixso thema mazi sou re pitsiriko...ela na ta poume apo konta an thes opoy thes .poios eisai k milas???ego exo dosei onomateponymo edw



axaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## mdalar

Δηλαδή πιστεύετε ότι με απολυτήριο λυκείου θα μπαίνει κανείς φέτος με 18 και πάνω? Επίσης ξέρετε την περσινή ή πιο παλιά βάση για τη  τρίτη κατηγορία?
Όλα αυτά τα ρωτάω για τις σχολές μηχανικών. Αν γνωρίζετε απαντήστε μου. Ευχαριστώ :Wink:

----------


## apprentice off

θυμαστε που σας το ειχα πει?και βγηκαν καποιοι και λεγαν οτι λεω οτι μου κατεβει?τα ειδατε τωρα?απλα δεν ειναι 90-10 και ειναι 80-20.γενικα ειναι ευνοημενοι οσοι εδωσαν παννελληνιες(και εγω μαζι)
ποιο αναλυτικα για οσους δεν εχουν την προκηρυξη:

φετος θα παρει 900 ατομα συνολο εναντι 1350 περιπου περσυ
529 πλοιαρχους εναντι 741 περσυ
απο γενικα λυκεια με πανελληνιες θα παρει 233 πλοιαρχους εναντι 196 περσυ
απο επαλ θα παρει 93 εναντι 78 περσυ(απο πανελληνιεσ παντα

και με απολυτιριο μονο χωρις πανελληνιες θα παρει 47 ατομα εναντι 196 που πηρε περσι.οι υπολυπες θεσεις ειναι λιγες και ειναι για ειδικες κατηγοριες πολυτεκνους και τετοια.


κατα την γνωμη μου οπως εχω ξαναπει εδω μεσα ειναι καλο που μειωθηκαν οι θεσεις με το απολυτηριο γιατι μπαινουν αυτοι που διαγωνιζονται και οχι οποιος το επιλεξει επιδι βαριεται η δεν θελει να διαβασει(ξερω ειναι λιγο σκληρο αυτο που λεω γιατι υπαρχουν και μεγαλοι ανθρωποι που δουλευουν οπως και εγω αλλα πιστευω μπορουν να γραψουν καλα.εγω πχ με δουλεια και εχω γραψει 13000+)γιατι οπως ολοι γνωριζεται οι βαθμοι του απολητιριου δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τους βαθμους των πανελληνιων.

κατέτημιση της ΔΕΚΝ που εβγαλε την προκηρυξη(αυτων δηλαδη που μου ειχαν πει για την αλλαγη του ποσοστου και την μειωση θεσεων και το ειχα πει εδω μεσα και μερικοι πεσαν να με φανε)η βαση θα κυμανθει στο 9 με 11 για τα γενικα και στο 8 με 10 στα επαλ.η βαση με το απολυτηριο πιστευουν οτι θα ξεπερασει την περσυνη των 15200 μοριων και θα κυμαθει οπως ειπαν στο 17500 και ανω και θα πεξουν ρολο πολυ να πτυχια αγγλικων.για αυτο οσοι θελεται με απολυτηριο προσπαθηστε να παρεται διπλωμα πριν την 2/09/10 οπου και ληγη η προθεσμια

----------


## apprentice off

> τι να σου κάνω δημοκρατία έχουμε ότι θέλουμε λέμε ότι θέλουμε κάνουμε
> αλλά αυτή είναι η αλήθεια προφανώς δεν σε βολέυει απ ότι καταλαβα....
> τεσπα πάμε παρακάτω


φυσικα λεμε οτι θελουμε φιλε νικολα αλλα παντα με μετρο!δεν μπορεις να προσβαλεις καποιον με τετοια λογια οπως εκανε ο φιλος μας στο προσωπο σου μονο και μονο επιδι βλεπει τα χερια της αποτυχιας να τον αγγαλιαζουν.....!
ας ειμαστε αντικοιμενικοι και ας μην παρεκτρεπομαστε!αλλωστε αυτο δεν αρμοζει σε εναν μελλοντα αξιωματικο του εμπορικου ναυτικου!

----------


## mdalar

15200 ήταν για πλοιάρχων ή μηχανικών? Δηλαδή πόσο ήταν στο καθένα? :Confused:

----------


## apprentice off

> Δηλαδή πιστεύετε ότι με απολυτήριο λυκείου θα μπαίνει κανείς φέτος με 18 και πάνω? Επίσης ξέρετε την περσινή ή πιο παλιά βάση για τη  τρίτη κατηγορία?
> Όλα αυτά τα ρωτάω για τις σχολές μηχανικών. Αν γνωρίζετε απαντήστε μου. Ευχαριστώ


φιλε μου δεν γνωριζω το θεμα καλα για τους μηχανικους.το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι φετος με απολυτηριο θα παρει 33 ατομα μονο εναντι 157 περσυ,αρα θα ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα γενικα.παντως μην απογοητευεσαι γιατι δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη ζητηση στους μηχανικους και ετσι πιστευω οτι δεν θα ειναι μεγαλη η βαση.
αν εχει την καλοσυνη καποιος μηχανικος να μας διαφωτισει επι του θεματος!

----------


## apprentice off

> 15200 ήταν για πλοιάρχων ή μηχανικών? Δηλαδή πόσο ήταν στο καθένα?


15200 ηταν σιγουρα για τους πλοιαρχους
για τους μηχανικους δεν ξερω

----------


## Νικόλας

> φυσικα λεμε οτι θελουμε φιλε νικολα αλλα παντα με μετρο!δεν μπορεις να προσβαλεις καποιον με τετοια λογια οπως εκανε ο φιλος μας στο προσωπο σου μονο και μονο επιδι βλεπει τα χερια της αποτυχιας να τον αγγαλιαζουν.....!
> ας ειμαστε αντικοιμενικοι και ας μην παρεκτρεπομαστε!αλλωστε αυτο δεν αρμοζει σε εναν μελλοντα αξιωματικο του εμπορικου ναυτικου!


εντάξει φίλε τι ψάχνεις να βρεις....
να κάνω άλλη μια ερώτηση
οι τρίτεκνοι και οι πολύτεκνοι παίρνουν κάποια μόρια παραπάνω από πανελλήνιες η μόνο στο θέμα της μεταγραφής παίζει ρόλο ? :Confused:

----------


## apprentice off

> Μάλιστα....Αίσχος
> Δεν εχω καταλάβει κάτι ομως και επιδει ανήκω στη συγκεκριμένη κατηγορια δε ξέρω τι να υποθέσω..
> Εδώ λεει το εξης:
> 
> 
> 
> Ενώ παρακάτω λέει αυτό:
> 
> 
> ...




απο ημερησια τεε απο νυχτερινα τεε θα μπουν 46 πλοιαρχοι και 32 μηχανικοι με απολυτηριο ολοι μαζι ιδια κατηγορια. με πανελληνιες δεν περνει απο νυχτερινα τεε.μονο απο νυχτερινα γενικα 2 και 2 και νυχτερινα επαλ ενας πλοιαρχος και ενας μηχανικος

----------


## apprentice off

> εντάξει φίλε τι ψάχνεις να βρεις....
> να κάνω άλλη μια ερώτηση
> οι τρίτεκνοι και οι πολύτεκνοι παίρνουν κάποια μόρια παραπάνω από πανελλήνιες η μόνο στο θέμα της μεταγραφής παίζει ρόλο ?


φιλε μου ναι παιζει στο θεμα μεταγραφης μεγαλο ρολο ομως δεν υπαρχουν μορια.εντασονται ομως σε ειδικη κατηγορια που αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα λιγες θεσεις αρα και αυξηση της βασης.περσι για παραδειγμα η βαση των πολυτεκνων ηταν καπου στο 12 και των τριτεκνων επιδι ηταν ακομη λιγοτερες θεσεις καπου στο 15+.αρα ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι το να δηλωσεις με αυτες τις κατηγοριες

----------


## PALERMO

apprentice off sou apanthsa proswpika:mrgreen:

----------


## apprentice off

> apprentice off sou apanthsa proswpika:mrgreen:


και εγω φιλε   :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis17

καλη επτιτυχια σε ολουσ μας παιδια!!! μονο μια ερωτηση γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι.οταν η βαση της σχολης ειναι π.χ 9 πωσ γινεται καποιος να μπει με 2-3? μπορει καποιος να μου το εξιγησει?

----------


## apprentice off

> καλη επτιτυχια σε ολουσ μας παιδια!!! μονο μια ερωτηση γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι.οταν η βαση της σχολης ειναι π.χ 9 πωσ γινεται καποιος να μπει με 2-3? μπορει καποιος να μου το εξιγησει?



απλα δεν γεινεται! μπορει ομως η βαση της γενικης σειρας να ειναι 9 και η βαση των πολυτεκνων να ειναι 5 ξερω γω.τοτε εχει διαφορά η βαση

----------


## Roger Rabbit

¶ντε, με το καλό παιδιά.!

----------


## manos92

φιλε apprentice off απεδειξες την εγκυροτητα της πηγης σου εγω παω απο πανελληνιες και θα εχω + - 10000 μορια να χαρω η οχι

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

να χαρεις. 8800 ειναι η βαση φετος και θα πεσει.

----------


## apprentice off

> φιλε apprentice off απεδειξες την εγκυροτητα της πηγης σου εγω παω απο πανελληνιες και θα εχω + - 10000 μορια να χαρω η οχι


να χαρεις φιλε μου.αλλα απο τι δινεις εσυ?γενικο η επαλ?σιγουρα θα πεσει η βαση εκτος και κανουν παλι διαφημηση οπως περσι.παντως και εγω αυτο πιστευω   δηλαδη καπου στο 8 μπορει και ποιο κατω

----------


## manos92

ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΤΟΥΡΑ

----------


## pagos

Εχω ψιλομπερδευτεί... 
Ειμαι απόφοιτος εσπερινού Τ.Ε.Ε πληροφορικης & Δικτύων προ 3ετιας..
Σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκω?

Εδω λεει το εξης




> 1.2. ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ
> Καλύπτει ποσοστό 30% του αριθμού εισακτέων και περιλαμβάνει αποφοίτους Τ.Ε.Ε. και
> Επαγγελματικών Λυκείων (ΕΠΑΛ-ΟΜΑΔΑ Α΄) οι οποίοι κατανέμονται σε δύο
> υποκατηγορίες, ανάλογα με την προέλευσή τους, ως ακολούθως:
> 1.2.1.Πρώτη Γενική Υποκατηγορία.
> Καλύπτει ποσοστό 10% του αριθμού εισακτέων και περιλαμβάνει υποψήφιους/ιες που
> προέρχονται από Τ.Ε.Ε. του ενιαίου τριετούς κύκλου σπουδών Ναυτικού και
> Ναυτιλιακού τομέα ή Β΄ κύκλου σπουδών Τ.Ε.Ε. των Τομέων: Οικονομίας και
> Διοίκησης, Ηλεκτρονικού, Μηχανολογικού, Ηλεκτρολογικού και *Πληροφορικής -
> ...


Ποιο κατω ομως λεει κ αυτο




> 1.3. ΤΡΙΤΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ
> Καλύπτει ποσοστό 20% του αριθμού εισακτέων και περιλαμβάνει αποφοίτους Λυκείων και
> Τ.Ε.Ε. οι οποίοι κατανέμονται σε δύο υποκατηγορίες, ανάλογα με την προέλευσή τους, ως
> ακολούθως:
> 1.3.1.Πρώτη Γενική Υποκατηγορία
> Καλύπτει ποσοστό 10% του αριθμού εισακτέων και περιλαμβάνει υποψήφιους/ιες που
> προέρχονται από Γενικά Λύκεια, από Επαγγελματικά Λύκεια (ΕΠΑΛ-ΟΜΑΔΑ Α΄),
> από Επαγγελματικά Λύκεια (ΕΠΑΛ-ΟΜΑΔΑ Β΄) και από Λύκεια άλλων τύπων.
> 1.3.2. Δεύτερη Γενική Υποκατηγορία
> ...


Εαν ξερει καποιος ας απαντήσει γιατι πρεπει να ξερω και εως πότε εχω προθεσμία!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Εχω ψιλομπερδευτεί... 
> Ειμαι απόφοιτος εσπερινού Τ.Ε.Ε πληροφορικης & Δικτύων προ 3ετιας..
> Σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκω?
> 
> Εαν ξερει καποιος ας απαντήσει γιατι πρεπει να ξερω και εως πότε εχω προθεσμία!


Πρόσεξέ το αυτό!
Η μια απο τις 3 κατηγορίες περιλαμβάνει την ειδική κατηγορία!
Δηλαδή πολύτεκνους κλπ, ψάξε να δεις σε ποιά είσαι..

----------


## apprentice off

> Εχω ψιλομπερδευτεί... 
> Ειμαι απόφοιτος εσπερινού Τ.Ε.Ε πληροφορικης & Δικτύων προ 3ετιας..
> Σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκω?
> 
> Εδω λεει το εξης
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιο κατω ομως λεει κ αυτο
> ...


προσοχη ομως γιατι κατι παιζει.αν δεις το πινακιο με το ποσες θεσεις αντιστιχουν σε καθε κατηγορια θα δεις οτι γραφει μηδεν στα εσπερινα τεε

----------


## pagos

Βασικά σορρυ παιδια δικό μου λάθος... Ειμαι απο κανονικό ΤΕΕ, νόμιζα οτι εσπερινό θεωρείται και το απογευματινό (2:30-8:00)
Αλλα το μπέρδεμα ειναι ακριβώς το ίδιο στις κατηγορίες.. αναφέρει τον κλάδο μου και στην 2η και στη 3η

----------


## apprentice off

> Βασικά σορρυ παιδια δικό μου λάθος... Ειμαι απο κανονικό ΤΕΕ, νόμιζα οτι εσπερινό θεωρείται και το απογευματινό (2:30-8:00)
> Αλλα το μπέρδεμα ειναι ακριβώς το ίδιο στις κατηγορίες.. αναφέρει τον κλάδο μου και στην 2η και στη 3η



στην δευτερη ειναι με πανελληνιες και στην τριτη ειναι με απολυτηριο

----------


## manos92

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΟΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΛΑΓΩΣΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΤΟΥΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΑΝΗΚΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΘΩΡΑΚΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ??

----------


## apprentice off

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΟΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΛΑΓΩΣΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΤΟΥΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΑΝΗΚΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΘΩΡΑΚΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ??




οχι δεν χρειαζεται ραντεβου αρκει να ειναι εφημερευων. δεν χρειαζεται να πελαγωνεις.η προκυρηξη ειναι ξεκαθαρη.ηρεμησε και διαβασε βημα προς βημα την προκυρηξη και θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες

----------


## manos92

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ είσπραξης Δημοσίου Ταμείου αξίας (31,17) ΕΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΖΗΤΑΜΕ

----------


## Harry14

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ είσπραξης Δημοσίου Ταμείου αξίας (31,17) ΕΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΖΗΤΑΜΕ


Παραβολο ειναι απο την εφορια σου αν δεν κανω λαθος το παιρνεις.

----------


## mpakos

re paidia eimai paidi p teleiwsa fetos tis panellhnies...psaxnw n vrw thn prokurh3h alla den t vriskw..pou tha mporousa n thn vre???

----------


## Harry14

> re paidia eimai paidi p teleiwsa fetos tis panellhnies...psaxnw n vrw thn prokurh3h alla den t vriskw..pou tha mporousa n thn vre???


Οριστε http://yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=35974

----------


## mpakos

> Οριστε http://yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=35974


euxaristw polu..k mhpws 3ereis mexri pote isxuei???

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

Paides...kalhspera....parakolouthw kairo to site....vlepw diafores shzhtiseis....kai thelw na sas rwtisw kati....egw fetos teliwnw ena esperino lykeio naytikou-nautiliakou tomea...stin syro.....pernw xarti dokimou mhxanikou kai apolytirio lykeiou......thelw loipon na rwtisw...twra pou vgike h prokirixh...thelw na etoimasw ta xartia m......ti exetaseis xreiazonte??....thelw na mpw oposdhpote se kapoia aen...kai eidikotera stis xiou.......loipon ti exetaseis xreiazonte?....

----------


## apprentice off

> Paides...kalhspera....parakolouthw kairo to site....vlepw diafores shzhtiseis....kai thelw na sas rwtisw kati....egw fetos teliwnw ena esperino lykeio naytikou-nautiliakou tomea...stin syro.....pernw xarti dokimou mhxanikou kai apolytirio lykeiou......thelw loipon na rwtisw...twra pou vgike h prokirixh...thelw na etoimasw ta xartia m......ti exetaseis xreiazonte??....thelw na mpw oposdhpote se kapoia aen...kai eidikotera stis xiou.......loipon ti exetaseis xreiazonte?....


πρωτον φιλε μου επιδι και εγω αυτο το λυκει τελειωνω αλλα ημερισιο,δεν υπαρχει χαρτι δοκιμου!εχει καταργηθει εδω και 20 χρονια και χαρακτιριζεσαι ως δοκιμος μονο εφοσον σε δεχθει ως δοκιμο η εταιρια.

αν δινεις με πανελληνιες τοτε στην κατηγορια σου αντιστοιχει μια θεση σε ολη την ελλαδα και συγκεκριμενα στον ασπροπυργο.

αν δινεις με το απολυτηρι να ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν μονο 33 θεσεις φετος για την κατηγορια σου και ποιο συγκεκριμενα 4 μονο στην χιο αρα υπολογισε οτι γενικα θες απολυτηριο 16+++ τουλαχιστον


οσο για τις εξετασεις που χρειαζεται να κανεις τις αναφερει η προκυρηξη αναλυτικα.δεν γινεται να σου γρραψουμε ολοκληρη σελιδα εδω!διαβασε αναλυτικα την προκυρηξη και θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες.και αν εχεις προβλημα καπου παρε τηλ στο υπουργειο στο νουμερο που γραφει πανω πανω στην προκυρηξη

----------


## manos92

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΔΕΙΓΜΑ Η ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΛΥΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ?? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

> πρωτον φιλε μου επιδι και εγω αυτο το λυκει τελειωνω αλλα ημερισιο,δεν υπαρχει χαρτι δοκιμου!εχει καταργηθει εδω και 20 χρονια και χαρακτιριζεσαι ως δοκιμος μονο εφοσον σε δεχθει ως δοκιμο η εταιρια.
> 
> αν δινεις με πανελληνιες τοτε στην κατηγορια σου αντιστοιχει μια θεση σε ολη την ελλαδα και συγκεκριμενα στον ασπροπυργο.
> 
> αν δινεις με το απολυτηρι να ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν μονο 33 θεσεις φετος για την κατηγορια σου και ποιο συγκεκριμενα 4 μονο στην χιο αρα υπολογισε οτι γενικα θες απολυτηριο 16+++ τουλαχιστον
> 
> 
> οσο για τις εξετασεις που χρειαζεται να κανεις τις αναφερει η προκυρηξη αναλυτικα.δεν γινεται να σου γρραψουμε ολοκληρη σελιδα εδω!διαβασε αναλυτικα την προκυρηξη και θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες.και αν εχεις προβλημα καπου παρε τηλ στο υπουργειο στο νουμερο που γραφει πανω πανω στην προκυρηξη



Oxi file m...pernw xarti dokimou mhxanikou.....edw pou phgainw...htan prin 2 xronia sxolh mhxanikwn emporikou naytikou me apolytirio tee.....perish egine naytiko lykeio....kai h foitish einai 4 xronia kai oxi 3 oso ta kanonika....kai sto lew sigoura oti pernoume xarti dokimou....gt filos m....teliwse perish...kai epidh dn mpike se aen logo pollh xamilou vathmou...pige kateythian gia mparko....gia ayto pou teliwneis dn xerw ti na sou pw...isws einai etsi......dystixos...ayto pou fovame einai oti ...me 15 to pollh pou tha vgalw.....isws na meinw kai exw....kai exw anxothei trela.....alla exei o theos ti na pw........

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ... ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ .......ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΣΩ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΑΛ((ΟΧΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΛ)) ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΩ ......Κ ΑΝ ΜΠΩΡΩ ΠΙΟ ΠΕΔΙΟ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΩ.....

ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΕ!!!!


ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ .......

----------


## apprentice off

> Oxi file m...pernw xarti dokimou mhxanikou.....edw pou phgainw...htan prin 2 xronia sxolh mhxanikwn emporikou naytikou me apolytirio tee.....perish egine naytiko lykeio....kai h foitish einai 4 xronia kai oxi 3 oso ta kanonika....kai sto lew sigoura oti pernoume xarti dokimou....gt filos m....teliwse perish...kai epidh dn mpike se aen logo pollh xamilou vathmou...pige kateythian gia mparko....gia ayto pou teliwneis dn xerw ti na sou pw...isws einai etsi......dystixos...ayto pou fovame einai oti ...me 15 to pollh pou tha vgalw.....isws na meinw kai exw....kai exw anxothei trela.....alla exei o theos ti na pw........



ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΑΛ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟΥ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΗΜΕΡΙΣΙΟ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ 4 ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΣΠΕΡΙΝΑ. ΩΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΨΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1998 ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ ΑΡΣΕΝΗ.ΠΡΙΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ-ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟΥ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΕΙΝΕ ΕΠΑΛ.ΑΛΩΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ.ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ Ο ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ!!!ΜΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΣΕΡΒΙΡΟΥΝ!!!Ο ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!!!ΑΠΛΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟ.ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΠΙΔΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΛ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΥ ΣΤΗΝ Β ΤΑΞΗ(ΕΙΜΟΥΝ 24 ΕΤΩΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ) ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΙΣΑ ΩΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ!!!ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΛΕΩ.Η ΖΗΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΞΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ!ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ Η ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ!!!ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ!ΔΕΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΘΕΙ!!!Η ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΠΑΛ!!!ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΤΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΦΑ ΜΙΚΡΕ!!!ΠΡΟΣΓΕΙΩΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ!!!


ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΓΕΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΡΩΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΗΝΣΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ(ΔΕΚΝ) ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΗ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 2104191133

ΠΑΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥ!ΜΗΝ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΣΕΡΒΙΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΟΛΗ!!!!!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΝΥΚΤΕΡΙΝΟ!!!ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ(ΣΧΟΛΗ ΕΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ Η ΑΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΑΚΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ)


ΕΝΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΣ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΩΛΕΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΕΝ!!!!

----------


## apprentice off

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ... ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ .......ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΟΣΩ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΑΛ((ΟΧΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΛ)) ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΩ ......Κ ΑΝ ΜΠΩΡΩ ΠΙΟ ΠΕΔΙΟ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΩ.....
> 
> ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΕ!!!!
> 
> 
> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ .......




ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΠΑΣΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΕΝ

Δεύτερη Γενική Υποκατηγορία.
Καλύπτει ποσοστό 20% του αριθμού εισακτέων και περιλαμβάνει υποψήφιους/ιες που
προέρχονται από Επαγγελματικά Λύκεια (ΕΠΑΛ-ΟΜΑΔΑ Α΄) των Τομέων:
Μηχανολογικού, Οχημάτων, Ηλεκτρολογικού, Ηλεκτρονικής, Πληροφορικής,
Οικονομικών και Διοικητικών Υπηρεσιών, Ναυτικού Πλοιάρχων και Ναυτικού
Μηχανικών.
Επιπλέον των θέσεων αυτών και ποσοστό 1% θα καλύπτεται από αποφοίτους
Εσπερινών ΕΠΑΛ-ΟΜΑΔΑ Α΄


ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΕΝ.


ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ:ΕΠΕΛΕΞΕ ΗΜΕΡΙΣΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΣΠΕΡΙΝΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΣΠΕΡΙΝΟ

----------


## apprentice off

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΔΕΙΓΜΑ Η ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΛΥΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ?? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ



ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΤΕΙΣ.ΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗΣ ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΜΕΝΗ Η ΤΟ ΥΠΟΔΕΙΓΜΑ(Α.Α1.Α2 ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ)ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΥΚΤΥΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΕΝ

----------


## Thanasis17

Παιδια μια ερωτηση.Η ακτινογραφια που ζηταν πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι απο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο,η μπορω να βγαλω μια απο μια ιδιοτικι κλινικι ι κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## apprentice off

> Παιδια μια ερωτηση.Η ακτινογραφια που ζηταν πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να ειναι απο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο,η μπορω να βγαλω μια απο μια ιδιοτικι κλινικι ι κατι παρομοιο?



ναι οπωσδηποτε απο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο!διαφορετικα δεν γινεται δεκτη!πηγεναι αν θες στο ινστιτουτο θωρακος στην αθηνα.ειναι αβερωφ 12 κοντα στο πανεπιστημιο.εκει στην βγαζουν αυθημερων μπαμ μπαμ χωρις να περιμενεις

----------


## manos92

φιλε ΣΤΟ ΕΝΣΤΙΤΟΥΤΟ ΘΩΡΑΚΟΣ ΠΑΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ?? ΚΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ (δ) Πιστοποιητικό Ν.380/76,.3454/06,3667/08 ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΗΡΥΞΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ <(ΣΟΡΡΥ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΑΖΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ>)

----------


## apprentice off

> φιλε ΣΤΟ ΕΝΣΤΙΤΟΥΤΟ ΘΩΡΑΚΟΣ ΠΑΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ?? ΚΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ (δ) Πιστοποιητικό Ν.380/76,.3454/06,3667/08 ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΗΡΥΞΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ <(ΣΟΡΡΥ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΑΖΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ>)




για την ακτινογραφια δεν χρειαζεται ραντεβου.απλα πας και κανεις!

οσο για να πιστοποιητικα που λες ειναι για ειδικες κατηγοριες και τα αναφερει στην προκυρηξη αναλυτικα


1.α. Σε κάθε Γενική Κατηγορία και σε ποσοστό 10% πέραν του αριθμού των εισακτέων σ΄ αυτή,
εισάγονται ως Ειδική Κατηγορία οι υπαγόμενοι στις διατάξεις του Ν.380/76 όπως τροποποιήθηκε με
τον *Ν.3454/2006 και το Ν.3667/2008*, ήτοι :
1. Τέκνα ή αδέλφια αναπήρων και θυμάτων πολέμου και Εθνικής Αντίστασης.
2. Τέκνα ή αδέλφια αναπήρων και θυμάτων Ειρηνικής Περιόδου (σε στρατιωτική υπηρεσία).
3. Τέκνα Πολυτέκνων.
β. Σε ποσοστό 3% πέραν του αριθμού των εισακτέων κάθε Γενικής Κατηγορίας εισάγονται
υποψήφιοι/ες οι οποίοι/ες εκτός από τα προσόντα του κεφαλαίου Γ΄ της παρούσης προκήρυξης
υπάγονται στις διατάξεις της περίπτωσης (β) του άρθρου 1 του *Ν.380/1976* όπως τροποποιήθηκε με τον
*Ν.3454/2006 και το Ν.3667/2008*, ήτοι τέκνα οικογενειών με τρία παιδιά.
2. Οι υποψήφιοι/ες των ανωτέρω Ειδικών Κατηγοριών εκτός από τα δικαιολογητικά του Κεφαλαίου Ε΄
πρέπει να καταθέσουν επιπλέον και κατά περίπτωση τα εξής δικαιολογητικά:
• Βεβαίωση «Δ.Ε.Π.Α.Θ.Α.» ή
• Βεβαίωση Γενικού Λογιστηρίου του Κράτους ή
• Βεβαίωση Γενικής Συνομοσπονδίας Πολυτέκνων Ελλάδος (με τη σφραγίδα «Τυγχάνει Έγκυρο»)
ή
• Πιστοποιητικό οικογενειακής κατάστασης του Δήμου ή της Κοινότητας που περιέχει όλα τα
γεγονότα των οποίων η συνδρομή αποτελεί προϋπόθεση για την κατά τον νόμο κτήση της ιδιότητας
του τέκνου οικογένειας με τρία παιδιά (περίπτωση (β) του άρθρου 1 του *Ν.380/1976* όπως τροπο-
ποιήθηκε με τον *Ν.3454/2006* και το *Ν.3667/2008*), αντιστοίχως

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΕΝΙΕΣ...ΠΧ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ.....Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ Μ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ .....?????? ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

> ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΑΛ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟΥ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΗΜΕΡΙΣΙΟ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ 4 ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΣΠΕΡΙΝΑ. ΩΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΨΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1998 ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ ΑΡΣΕΝΗ.ΠΡΙΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ-ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟΥ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΕΙΝΕ ΕΠΑΛ.ΑΛΩΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΟΚΥΡΗΞΗ.ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ Ο ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ!!!ΜΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΣΕΡΒΙΡΟΥΝ!!!Ο ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ!!!ΑΠΛΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΟ.ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΠΙΔΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΛ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΥ ΣΤΗΝ Β ΤΑΞΗ(ΕΙΜΟΥΝ 24 ΕΤΩΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ) ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΙΣΑ ΩΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΣ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ!!!ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΛΕΩ.Η ΖΗΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΞΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ!ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ Η ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ!!!ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ!ΔΕΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΘΕΙ!!!Η ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΠΑΛ!!!ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΤΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΦΑ ΜΙΚΡΕ!!!ΠΡΟΣΓΕΙΩΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ!!!
> 
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΓΕΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΡΩΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΗΝΣΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ(ΔΕΚΝ) ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΗ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 2104191133
> 
> ΠΑΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥ!ΜΗΝ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΣΕΡΒΙΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΟΛΗ!!!!!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΝΥΚΤΕΡΙΝΟ!!!ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ(ΣΧΟΛΗ ΕΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ Η ΑΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΑΚΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ)
> 
> 
> ΕΝΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΣ ΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΩΛΕΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΕΝ!!!!


Mporei na exeis dikio.........egw to mono pou thelw einai na kanw kariera mhxanikou.....twra dn xerw apo pou evgales ayto to symperasma oti petaw sta synnefa......an kai to EPAL pou pigenw.......prin 10+(dn thimame akrivos) xronia...htan sxolh mhxanikwn......kai evgaze mexri b mhxanikous....meta tin ypovivasan...kai evgaze tritous.....kai prin 3 xronia...evgaze thewritika  ''dokimous''.....oso gia to lykeio tis plakas...dn diafwnw....apo ton kairo pou egine dhmosio exei ginei mpourdelo...oso htan idiwtiko(plhrone h nomarxia gia tous mathites).....htan aysthra ta pragmata....genika pantos....einai mia kalh eykairia...gt kanoume kai mathimata eidikotitas......p.x MEK...Voithitika....Antoxh ylikwn klp......kai apo oso exw mathei apo tis AEN...kapoia apo ayta ta mathimata ta xanakaneis kai ekei......oso gia ta anagnwrismena epaggelmatika dikaiwmata....dn me endiaferh kan....egw o monadikos stoxos apo tin mera pou piga htan na mpw stin aen.....apo ekei kai pera..opws eipa kai stin arxh...pithano na exeis kai dikio.........

----------


## Roger Rabbit

*Ρε φίλε σου είναι δύσκολο να γράφεις ελληνικά;*

----------


## Harry14

Παιδια οι αποφοιτοι ναυτικων ΕΠΑΛ παιρνουν διπλωμα Γ' μηχανικου και Γ' πλοιαρχου ΑΛΛΑ δεν εχουν την προυπηρεσια ως δοκιμοι που εχουν οι αποφοιτοι των ΑΕΝ ΑΡΑ οι αποφοιτοι των ΕΠΑΛ ειναι δοκιμοι. 
Αν καποιος διαφωνει η γνωριζει κατι διαφορετικο παρακαλω να με διορθωσει αλλα οχι με αερολογιες.
Οι παραπανω πληροφοριες ειναι απο το γραφειο επαγγελματικου προσανατολοσμου του σχολειο μου.

----------


## apprentice off

> Παιδια οι αποφοιτοι ναυτικων ΕΠΑΛ παιρνουν διπλωμα Γ' μηχανικου και Γ' πλοιαρχου ΑΛΛΑ δεν εχουν την προυπηρεσια ως δοκιμοι που εχουν οι αποφοιτοι των ΑΕΝ ΑΡΑ οι αποφοιτοι των ΕΠΑΛ ειναι δοκιμοι. 
> Αν καποιος διαφωνει η γνωριζει κατι διαφορετικο παρακαλω να με διορθωσει αλλα οχι με αερολογιες.
> Οι παραπανω πληροφοριες ειναι απο το γραφειο επαγγελματικου προσανατολοσμου του σχολειο μου.


ναι σωστα παιρνουν μη προαγωγικα διπλωματα αφου κανουν και 36 μηνες υπηρεσια συν ενα χρονο ακομη ειδικο σχολειο.παραθετω και το εντυπο του υπουργειου ποιο κατω.για περεταιρω πληροφοριες εχει και τηλ επανω και ρωτατε αν δεν πιστευεται κατι η εχεται καποια αλλη απορια

ΘΕΜΑ: ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΗ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ Γ΄ ΤΑΞΗΣ Ε.Ν. ΜΗ
ΠΡΟΑΓΩΓΙΚΟ (ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΑΤΜΟΥ - ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΥΣΗΣ)
ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ:
• Να είναι απογεγραμμένος ναυτικός - Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο σε ισχύ (εντός της
τελευταίας τετραετίας τουλάχιστον 8μηνη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία ).
• Να έχει συμπληρώσει το 20 έτος της ηλικίας του και να μην υπερβαίνει το εξηκοστό
πέμπτο (65) έτος.
• Να είναι στρατολογικά εντάξει.
• Να μην τελεί υπό στέρηση των πολιτικών του δικαιωμάτων.
• Να μην έχει καταδικαστεί για κακούργημα ή φυλάκιση ανώτερη του εξαμήνου καθ΄
υποτροπήν ή μείζονα του εξαμήνου επί λαθρεμπορία ναρκωτικών ή επί παραβάσει
του νόμου περί προστασίας του Εθνικού νομίσματος ή αδικήματος αναφερομένων εις
την επί του πλοίου υπηρεσία και να μην έχει στερηθεί οριστικά του δικαιώματος της
ασκήσεως ναυτικού επαγγέλματος.
• Να είναι σωματικά και πνευματικά υγιής.
• Κάτοχοι πτυχίου των Τ.Ε.Ε. (Τομέας Ναυτικού και Ναυτιλιακού) ειδικότητας
Μηχανικών Ε.Ν.:
• 36μηνη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία (με ειδικότητα μηχανής σε μηχανοστάσια πλοίων που
κινούνται με μηχανές ισχύος πάνω από 450 W (612 HP) από την οποία (12) μήνες
κατευθυνόμενης εκπαίδευσης
• Ο κάτοχος διπλώματος πρακτικού Μηχανικού Ε.Ν. δύναται να αποκτήσει δίπλωμα
Μηχανικού ΓΆ τάξης Ε.Ν. μη προαγωγικό, εφόσον αποφοιτήσει επιτυχώς από Eιδικό
Τμήμα Εκπαίδευσης από Δημόσια Σχολή Μηχανικών Ε.Ν. και να έχει θαλάσσια
υπηρεσία με ειδικότητα Αξιωματικού Φυλακής μηχανοστασίου διάρκειας ενός (01)
έτους από την απόκτηση του αντίστοιχου διπλώματος. Η εν λόγω υπηρεσία μειώνεται
κατά έξι (06) μήνες για όσους έλαβαν μέρος σε εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση
διπλώματος των από 01/01/1996 και μετέπειτα.



απλα μπορουν να μπαρκαρουν σαν δοκιμοι.αλλα το δικαιωμα να μπαρκαρει καποιος σαν δοκιμος το εχει οποιοσδηποτε αρκει να το δεχθει η εταιρια

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΦΙΛΕ apprentice off ΘΕΛΩ  ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΕΥΦΚΡΗΝΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ.....ΟΠΩΣ  ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ .....ΕΓΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΩ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ....ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ....ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ (ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΠΑΛ).......ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ .............(ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ...ΜΠΩΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩΣΤΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ  ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ???? ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!

----------


## apprentice off

> ΦΙΛΕ apprentice off ΘΕΛΩ  ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΕΥΦΚΡΗΝΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ.....ΟΠΩΣ  ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΙ .....ΕΓΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΩ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ....ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ....ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ (ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΠΑΛ).......ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ .............(ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ...ΜΠΩΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩΣΤΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΡΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ  ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ???? ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!




ναι μπορεις να το κανεις ετσι αρκει το επαλ που θα πας να ειναι τομεα Μηχανολογικού, Οχημάτων, Ηλεκτρολογικού, Ηλεκτρονικής, Πληροφορικής,
Οικονομικών και Διοικητικών Υπηρεσιών, Ναυτικού Πλοιάρχων και Ναυτικού
Μηχανικών


μπορεις και να πας και γενικο παλι αν θες

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΚΟΙΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΥΓΟΥΡΟ ΓΤΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΕΔΩ....ΕΙΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ......ΔΙΛΑΔΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΖΩ ΑΕΝ??? ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!

----------


## anpa

Μονο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο φιλε

----------


## anpa

μονο σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο πρεπει

----------


## apprentice off

> ΚΟΙΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΥΓΟΥΡΟ ΓΤΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΕΔΩ....ΕΙΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ......ΔΙΛΑΔΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΖΩ ΑΕΝ??? ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!


ναι μπορεις ανετα απο ελπαλ φιλε μου

----------


## apprentice off

> μονο σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο πρεπει



σημειωση: και το ινστιτουτο θωρακως στην αθηνα δημοσιο ειναι

----------


## Thanasis17

παιδια ΣΟΣ....!! εχω αγχωθει απιστευτα.οσο αναφορα την εξεταση απο οφθαλμιατρο,μ παν αρκετα παιδια οτι κοπικαν.στην προκυρηξη αναφερει πως πρεπει να εχω οξητητα 7/10 -  7/10 με γυαλια.τωρα αυτο δεν ξερω πως βγαινει. απο οτι μ ειπαν σ δειχνει 5 καρτελες και πρεπει να διαβασεις σωστα τις 4. εγω εχω 1.50 μυοποια στο ενα και 1.75 στο αλλο.περναω? καποιος που ξερει και μπορει να μ απαντησει? θα το εκτιμουσα. ευχαριστω

----------


## Mks

Τα εχω ολα τα χαρτια αλλα ειμαι απο κερκυρα και η πιο κοντινη ΑΕΝ ειναι κεφαλονια αλλα θα παω θεσσαλονικη αυτες τις μερες και κανω την ερωτηση  τα χαρτια τα καταθετουμαι σε οποια σχολη ΑΕΝ θελουμε????

----------


## AquaDementia

file m ta xartia ta katatheteis stin kontinoteri aen tou topou sou

----------


## Mks

δεν διαφωνω αλλα στην προκυρηξη λεει για την 3η κατηγορια: 
σε οποιαδηποτε ΑΕΝ δεν λεει στην πλησιεστερη ΑΕΝ αρα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα απο οτι συμπερασμα βγαζω.

----------


## Νικόλας

ε φίλε μου το ποιο λογικό δεν ειναι να πας στην κοντινότερη σου ??
δηλ εμένα είναι ασπρόπυργο να πάω πρέβεζα ?
απλή λογική και τίποτα παραπάνω

----------


## Cretaner

Ρε παιδια ελεος , μη κολατε στα αυτονοητα , το παιδι ειπε οτι 8α παει ετσι και αλλιος θεσ/κη

Τωρα κατι αλλο . Γινετε να κανει καποιος τα χαρτια του ταυτοχρονα και με πανελληνιες και με απολυτηριο ?

----------


## apprentice off

> Τα εχω ολα τα χαρτια αλλα ειμαι απο κερκυρα και η πιο κοντινη ΑΕΝ ειναι κεφαλονια αλλα θα παω θεσσαλονικη αυτες τις μερες και κανω την ερωτηση  τα χαρτια τα καταθετουμαι σε οποια σχολη ΑΕΝ θελουμε????



ελα πατριδα και εγω απο κερκυρα ειμαι.πρεωεζα ειναι η ποιο κοντινη φιλε για μας.μια ωρα το λεοφορειο μεχρι ηγουμενιτσα και μετα καραβακι και σπιτι μας!!!η κεφαλονια ειναι πολυ μακρια ρε φιλε!και πρεωεζα εχει και πολυ καλη σχολη!τα χαρτια τα καταθετεις σε οποια αεν θελεις δεν εχει σημασια.οταν θα βγουν τα αποτελεσματα το σεπτεμβη θα μαθεις σε ποια ακριβως αεν περασες και θα πας εκει να καταθεσεις το απολυτιριο και να κανεις και την εγγραφη σου,

καλη επιτυχια πατριδα!!!

----------


## apprentice off

> Ρε παιδια ελεος , μη κολατε στα αυτονοητα , το παιδι ειπε οτι 8α παει ετσι και αλλιος θεσ/κη
> 
> Τωρα κατι αλλο . Γινετε να κανει καποιος τα χαρτια του ταυτοχρονα και με πανελληνιες και με απολυτηριο ?



ναι γινεται.απο πρωτη και τριτη κατηγορια μαζι η απο δευτερη και τριτη μαζι

κανε και με τα δυο και με οποιο περασεις περασες

----------


## Cretaner

Ωραια , Αμα βγαλω φωτοαντιγραφο το χαρτι απο τους γιατρους οτι ειμαι οκ θα το δεχτουν τη δευτερη φορα που θα παω? Μη πληρονω παλι το 40αρι και τρεχω στους γιατρους

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΣΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ??? 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!

----------


## DiMa_GR

*Παιδία θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εγώ που είμαι από Κατερίνη  το διπλότυπο είσπραξης τον πόσο ευρώ θα είναι?*
*Και αν κάποιος μπορεί να πει συνοπτικά τι χαρτιά χρειάζεται ακριβώς να ξέρω σας παρακαλώ .. :!:
*

----------


## nasos90

ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ
ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ 130 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΕΤΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΙ 57 ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ 
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΥ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ
ΛΙΓΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!

----------


## condor

συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά συνεχώς κάνετε τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις. Πάρτε την προκύρηξη διαβάστε την ή και οτι απορία έχετε τηλεφωνήστε σε κάποια ΑΕΝ ή στο υπουργείο. Και ψάξτε και τις προηγούμενες σελίδες. Μην περιμένετε από τον κάθε μη σχετικό να σας πληροφορήσει, και σκεφτείτε το γεγονός οτι μπορεί κατι να έχει αλλάξει και να σας πληροφορήσει λάθος. 
Και καλό βράδυ και όταν μάθεις την απάντηση στην ερώτηση σου, ανακοίνωσε το και στους υπόλοιπους. Μην κάνετε μια ερώτηση και δεν ενήμερωνετε τους υπόλοιπους συμφορουμιτες σχετίκα με τις ανησυχίες σας και τις απαντήσεις αυτών.

----------


## Harry14

Και μην τα αφηνετε τελευται αστιγμη! Αυτη τη βδομαδα να εχετε τελειωσει.

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

*Λοιπον...εγω σημερα πηρα το απολυτιριο μ.....16,1.....τι λετε...ειμαι μεσα στις αεν?.....περιμενω την αποψη αυτων που ξερουν καποια πραγματα παραπανω...εγω πιστευω οτι μπαινω στιν αεν χιου που θελω........*

----------


## fusi0n

φιλαρακι αγγλικα χαρτι εχεις;

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

> φιλαρακι αγγλικα χαρτι εχεις;


Dystixos oxi....edwsa 2 fores....kai tis 2 kopipa gia pollh ligo....xreiazete na grapseis 63%....kai egw tin 1h egrapsa 59% kai tin 2h 61%.....dn prospathisa 3h fora...logo oikonomikwn provlimatwn...dn ithela na piesw allo tous dikous m......

----------


## Harry14

Εκανες τα χαρτια σου; Δεν εχεις τιποτα να χασεις αν και οπως εχει υπωθει και στις προηγουμενες σελιδες τα αγγλικα ειναι ενα πολυ δυνατο προσον για τις ΑΕΝ.

----------


## fusi0n

ρε παιδια γιατι τοσος πανικος αφου μπορουμε να τα καταθεσουμε μεχρι 2 οκτωβριου...

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

> Εκανες τα χαρτια σου; Δεν εχεις τιποτα να χασεις αν και οπως εχει υπωθει και στις προηγουμενες σελιδες τα αγγλικα ειναι ενα πολυ δυνατο προσον για τις ΑΕΝ.



Ayrio tha ta katathesw....ekana kai exetaseis kai ta panta.....entaxei mou tin eipe ligo o giatros epidh eimai xontros....alla entaxei exw arxisei diaita........elpizw na xasw kapoia kila pou thelw........

----------


## Νικόλας

> ρε παιδια γιατι τοσος πανικος αφου μπορουμε να τα καταθεσουμε μεχρι 2 οκτωβριου...


για αιτήσεις με μηχανογραφικό είναι μέχρι τις 8 αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## Dark_kronos

Ρε παιδια, εγω που ειμαι απο ροδο, πρεπει να τρεχω μεχρι Συρο η Κρητη ξερω γω για να καταθεσω τα χαρτια μου;... Σημερα πειρα πρεφα οτι βγηκε η προκυρηξη και ανχωθηκα... ΚΑταρχην δεν ξερω καν αν εχει εδω για τις εξετασεις η αν και για αυτες θα πρεπει να τρεχω αλλου...

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

> Ρε παιδια, εγω που ειμαι απο ροδο, πρεπει να τρεχω μεχρι Συρο η Κρητη ξερω γω για να καταθεσω τα χαρτια μου;... Σημερα πειρα πρεφα οτι βγηκε η προκυρηξη και ανχωθηκα... ΚΑταρχην δεν ξερω καν αν εχει εδω για τις εξετασεις η αν και για αυτες θα πρεπει να τρεχω αλλου...


Φιλε καλητερα να ρωτησεις στο λιμαναρχειο εκει......λογικα θα ξερουν...και ισως μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν να τα στειλουν καπως σε καποια αεν....απλα σου δινω μια ιδεα...δεν ξερω τι γινεται..........

----------


## Harry14

> Ρε παιδια, εγω που ειμαι απο ροδο, πρεπει να τρεχω μεχρι Συρο η Κρητη ξερω γω για να καταθεσω τα χαρτια μου;... Σημερα πειρα πρεφα οτι βγηκε η προκυρηξη και ανχωθηκα... ΚΑταρχην δεν ξερω καν αν εχει εδω για τις εξετασεις η αν και για αυτες θα πρεπει να τρεχω αλλου...


Ασε το λιμεναρχειο ουτε τι ωρα ερχεται το καραβι δεν ξερουν. Παρε τηλεφωνο τωρα σε μια ΑΕΝ και πες τους αναλυτικα την κατασταση σου και θα σε κατευθηνουν.

----------


## Thanasis17

καλησπερα! καμια ιδεα μηπως για το που θα κυμανθουν πο βασεις φετος? λεω μηπως εχει παρει τπτ το αφτι σας... :Wink:

----------


## Harry14

Ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι θα πεσουν. Τωρα επειδη ειναι ηδη πολυ χαλημα δεν νομιζω να εχουν μεγαλη πτωση αλλα για καποιον που στοχευει ΑΕΝ και εκανε μια σχετικη προσπαθεια το αποτελεσμα κατ' εμε ειναι σχεδον σιγουρη επιτυχια.

----------


## manos92

9.459 για να δουμε απο πανελληνιες

----------


## Thanasis17

πφφφφφ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  πηρα τα αποτελεσματα.... 6370....( στο δευτερο και τεταρτο πεδιο ειναι 5460) λετε να περασω μηχανικων? ι ουτε με κυαλια δεν την βλεπω τη σχολη?

----------


## Harry14

Τι απολυτηριο εχεις;
Χλωμο με τετοια βαθμολογια αν και ποτε δεν ξερεις.

----------


## Thanasis17

φτου......... :Sad:  :Sad:  κριμα....
το απολυτηριο ειναι 13.5 συν 2χιλιαρικα απο το προφισενσι.τουλαχιστον με αυτο εχω καμια ελπιδα ι χλωμο και αυτο....?:|

----------


## fusi0n

17.5 apolitirio kai 1.5 apo agglika pernaw ?!!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!

----------


## Thanasis17

φυγε απο δω ρε παιζεις με τον πονο μας  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Η ΦΕΤΙΝΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΠΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ????

----------


## manos92

ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ

----------


## fusi0n

ρε παιδιά πήρα απολυτήριο έχω και την ιατρική γνωμάτευση τώρα μ μένει μόνο η υπεύθυνη δήλωσή ότι ξέρω κολύμπι. Ξέρει κανένας από που την παίρνουμε αυτήν; μετά τα χαρτιά όλα πρέπει να πάω να τα καταθέσω σε μία ΑΕΝ  ή γίνεται να αποσταλούν και ταχυδρομικώς;

ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Η ΠΕΡΣΙΝΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΗΤΑΝ 
??

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

> ρε παιδιά πήρα απολυτήριο έχω και την ιατρική γνωμάτευση τώρα μ μένει μόνο η υπεύθυνη δήλωσή ότι ξέρω κολύμπι. Ξέρει κανένας από που την παίρνουμε αυτήν; μετά τα χαρτιά όλα πρέπει να πάω να τα καταθέσω σε μία ΑΕΝ  ή γίνεται να αποσταλούν και ταχυδρομικώς;
> 
> ευχαριστώ



Φίλε μ εμένα μου την έδωσαν έτοιμη γραμμένη απο την Αεν... εγώ απλός έγραψα τα στοιχια μ και το έδωσα....

----------


## fusi0n

δηλαδη πρεπει να αναγκαστικα να παω σε μια ΑΕΝ; οκ θενξ...

κατι αλλο

ξερει κανεις ποια αεν παρεχει τον περισσοτερο χωρο στον φοιτητη; γιατι να σαι στο ιδιο δωματιο με 500 ατομα δεν ψιλολεει...

----------


## panosL

> ΚΑταρχην δεν ξερω καν αν εχει εδω για τις εξετασεις η αν και για αυτες θα πρεπει να τρεχω αλλου...


Πηγαινε στην πλησιέστερη λιμενικη αρχη και θα σε παραπεμπσουν αυτοι.

----------


## A.Peggy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΙΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ...

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ...ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΤΗΝ Α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ.....ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΩΜΕ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΩ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΑΛ.....ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ Η ΠΡΠΕΗ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΠΑΛΙΘ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ Α ΕΠΑΛ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ....??? 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## fusi0n

Παιδια ξερει κανενας αν κερδιζουν τπτ οι 10 πρωτοι καθε σχολης οπως γινεται με τις υπολοιπες;

----------


## unibomb

Οχι δεν κερδιζουν κατι......

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Εγώ είχα πάρει την επιδότηση για laptop.!

----------


## fusi0n

> Εγώ είχα πάρει την επιδότηση για laptop.!


τί θέση είχες εσύ φίλε;

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

Μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει καποια στοιχεια για την εξεταση της κολυμβησης; ειναι δυσκολα ; δηλαδη να τρεξω να γραφτω σε κολυμβητηριο; εχει χρονο; 

ευχαριστω!

 :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι έχει χρόνο πρέπει να κολυμπήσεις 100 μέτρα σε 40 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά να πάς έξω από το σπίτι του Michael Phelps και να φωνάζεις "έλα έξω ρε να σε σκίσω, σου έφαγα το ρεκόρ" :Very Happy: . (Για τοπ γελάκι στο τέλος).

Διαβάζοντας την ερώτηση χωρίς το γελάκι: Για να γίνεις αξιωματικός του ΕΝ πρέπει να ξέρεις να κολυμπάς. Αυτό εξετάζουν και όχι αν είσαι πρωταθλητής. Τώρα αν χρειάζεσαι 5-6 ώρες για να κάνεις 50 μέτρα τότε προφανώς δεν ξέρεις να κολυμπάς αλλά πλατσουρας.

----------


## Harry14

100μετρα σε 40" ειναι το οριο;

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

> Ναι έχει χρόνο πρέπει να κολυμπήσεις 100 μέτρα σε 40 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά να πάς έξω από το σπίτι του Michael Phelps και να φωνάζεις "έλα έξω ρε να σε σκίσω, σου έφαγα το ρεκόρ". (Για τοπ γελάκι στο τέλος).
> 
> Διαβάζοντας την ερώτηση χωρίς το γελάκι: Για να γίνεις αξιωματικός του ΕΝ πρέπει να ξέρεις να κολυμπάς. Αυτό εξετάζουν και όχι αν είσαι πρωταθλητής. Τώρα αν χρειάζεσαι 5-6 ώρες για να κάνεις 50 μέτρα τότε προφανώς δεν ξέρεις να κολυμπάς αλλά πλατσουρας.


Αυτο ειναι ρε συ. Το γουσταρω απο πιτσιρικας το επαγγελμα αλλα δεν θελω τωρα να χαλασει η ολη φαση στο κολυμπι! ξερεις μηπως τιποτα επιπλεον λεπτομερειες; νουμερα; ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι απλα πρεπει να δουν οτι ξερεις να κολυμπας τπτ παραπανω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ στο ελέυθερο είναι 46,91" του Cesar Augusto Cielo Filho (όχι του Phelps).

Απλώς πρέπει να ξέρεις να κολυμπάς.

----------


## condor

α!!! και μην ξεχνάτε να του αναφέρετε τα πιρανχας και τους καρχαρίες που πετάνε μέσα στην πισίνα και όποιοι κάνουν πάνω από δύο λεπτά ... δοκιμάζουν τα δόντια τους

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βάλε κανα γελάκι μην το πιστέψει κανένας... :Very Happy: 

Για να λέμε το σωστό η προκύρηξη είναι ασαφής
Στην προκήρυξη για εισαγωγή με απολυτήριο δεν το διατυπώνει σωστά μια και γράφει ότι η υπέυθυνη δήλωση θα γράφει ότι αναλαμβάνουν την υποχρέωση να εξεταστούν στην κολύμβηση στο Α εξάμηνο και αν δεν περάσουν θα κοπούν (κάπως έτσι) χωρίς να γράφει τι περιλαμβάνει η εξέταση.

Το σωστό θα ήταν να δηλώσουν ότι γνωρίζουν να κολυμπάνε και αναλαμβάνουν την υποχρέωση να εξεταστούν στην κολύμβηση και σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας θα απομακρύνεται από την ΑΕΝ μέχρι επιτυχούς επανεξέτασης. Όπως αναφέρεται στο άρθρο 5 παράγραφος 1.3, της ΥΑ Μ3614.1/02/2004 - (ΦΕΚ 650/2004) "Κύρωση Κανονισμού Εισαγωγής Σπουδαστών στις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΑΕΝ)". Η ΥΑ υπάρχει εδώ http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=27206 σε ηλεκτρονική  μορφή.

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

τελικα ξερουμε πανω -κατω ποτε βγαινουν ταποτελεσματα; 

και ποτε ξεκιναει η φοιτηση; οκτωμβρη;

----------


## A.Peggy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ...ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ Β ΕΠΑΛ (ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ)ΜΕΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΕΝ ....ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ Η ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΡΙΤΕΙΟ ...ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ...... ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!

----------


## b@silis

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ...ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ Β ΕΠΑΛ (ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ)ΜΕΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΕΝ ....ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ Η ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΡΙΤΕΙΟ ...ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ...... ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!


Μπορείς φίλε μου!! και με τις δύο περιπτώσεις..απλά το ποσοστό που παίρνουν οι σχολές απο ΕΠΑΛ το γράφει αναλυτικά στη προκύρηξη!

----------


## Mks

Τα αποτελεσματα πανω κατω ποτε βγαινουν???

----------


## fusi0n

ναι ρε παιδια τα αποτελεσματα ποτε βγαινουνε;

----------


## unibomb

Mέσα σεπτεμβριου και 1 οκτωβρη αρχιζουν μαθηματα....

----------


## Cretaner

Συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια που περασαν απο πανελληνιες , πολυ χαμηλες οι βασεις φετος , 

Περασα 23ος με 11600 μορια , λογικα θα παω στη πρωτη μου επιλογη ετσι?

Αντε να δουμε και σε ποια αεν περασαμε

----------


## mpakos

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια που περασαν στη σχολη..........με το καλο πλεον να αρχισουμε τα μαθηματα.......μπηκα με σειρα 0081.......και παλι Συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## unibomb

> Συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια που περασαν απο πανελληνιες , πολυ χαμηλες οι βασεις φετος , 
> 
> Περασα 23ος με 11600 μορια , λογικα θα παω στη πρωτη μου επιλογη ετσι?
> 
> Αντε να δουμε και σε ποια αεν περασαμε


συγχαρητηρια!!Η σχολη που θα πας δεν ειναι ακομα σιγουρο αν ειναι η πρωτησου επιλογη,γιατι ακομα περιμενουν αυτοι με το απολυτηριο.Θα περιμενεις να δεις τα τελικα αποτελεσματα τον Σεπτεμβριο.

----------


## Thanasis17

Περασααααααα!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
συγχαριτιρια και στα υπολοιπα παιδια!!!!

----------


## mpakos

Δηλαδη το μερος στο οποιο περασαμε θα το μαθουμε στα μεσα σεπτεμβρη???

----------


## fusi0n

παιδια τωρα π ειδατε τις βασεις και ολα αυτα ενας φιλος μ π εχει συνολικα 11600 μορια ρωταει αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει με απολυτηριο. (εχει δηλωσει και πολυτεκνος)

επισης θελω να ρωτησω αν οι πρωτοι της σχολης με απολυτηριο κερδιζουν κατι (λαπτοπ κτλπ)

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!

----------


## marios.sp

Παιδια συγχαρητηρια σε ολους που μαθανε σημερα οτι περνανε στη σχολη.Καλως να μπειτε και να ακολουθησετε το ονειρο σας.Υπομονη για τα υπολοιπα ατομα που εχουν δηλωσει με το απολυτηριο.

Τα αποτελεσματα για το που περασε ο καθενας δεν μπορει να το ξερει κανενας,ουτε απο το υπουργειο ακομα απο την στιγμη που μεχρι τις 2/9 μπορεις να κανεις αιτηση με απολυτηριο.Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τα μαθηματα,δηλαδη δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα ξεκινησουν 1/10.

Ευχομαι και παλι,καλη αρχη και καλη σταδιοδρομια σε ολους.

----------


## mdalar

Δηλαδή οι πρωτοετείς παίρνουν 630 ευρώ και οι δευτεροετείς παίρνουν 1.070 ευρώ ; Τι σημαίνει οι ελάχιστοι μισθοί, δηλαδή ένας μέσος μισθός σε πρωτοετή ποιος είναι και σε δευτεροετη αντιστοιχα;Παρακαλώ ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει τους μισθούς

----------


## newsman

λοιπόν!Σε μία καλή εταιρία παίρνεις πάνω απο 1000 ευρώ καθαρά σαν προτοετής.Καλήτερα όμως να κοιτάξεις κάποια εταιρία που θα σου δίνει πάνω από 900 ευρώ.Αν σου δίνει λιγότερα ίσως να σε πιάνει κότσο...Αλλά προταρχικός σου στόχος θα είναι να συμπληρώσεις υπιρεσία(τα φράγγα έρχονται δεύτερα)

----------


## b@silis

> Δηλαδή οι πρωτοετείς παίρνουν 630 ευρώ και οι δευτεροετείς παίρνουν 1.070 ευρώ ; Τι σημαίνει οι ελάχιστοι μισθοί, δηλαδή ένας μέσος μισθός σε πρωτοετή ποιος είναι και σε δευτεροετη αντιστοιχα;Παρακαλώ ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει τους μισθούς


ΟΧΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΤΥΠΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ..ΕΝΑ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ 2000 ΣΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ 1,500 ΣΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ (ΣΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ ΜΟΝΟ) ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ 700..ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ..ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΥΜΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ..ΟΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΕΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ..ΜΙΚΡΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ!! ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ..ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΓΛΙΤΩΝΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## giannisairline

Συγχαρητηρια σε οσους περασαν και καλη επιτυχια στους υπολοιπους!!!! Μπηκα 12ος στην σχολη και ηταν και η πρωτη μου επιλογη και ειμαι και θεσσαλονικη.... δεν πιστευω να με μετακινησουν ετσι???

----------


## condor

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *mdalar*  
> _Δηλαδή οι πρωτοετείς παίρνουν 630 ευρώ και οι δευτεροετείς παίρνουν 1.070 ευρώ ; Τι σημαίνει οι ελάχιστοι μισθοί, δηλαδή ένας μέσος μισθός σε πρωτοετή ποιος είναι και σε δευτεροετη αντιστοιχα;Παρακαλώ ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει τους μισθούς_
> 
> ΟΧΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΤΥΠΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ..ΕΝΑ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ 2000 ΣΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ 1,500 ΣΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ (ΣΑΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ ΜΟΝΟ) ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ 700..ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ..ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΥΜΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ..ΟΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΕΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ..ΜΙΚΡΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ!! ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ..ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΦΡΑΓΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΓΛΙΤΩΝΕΙΣ!!!


ΝΑΙ για να μην σας πω και 13000 ευρω / μηνα.

ακόμα δε μπήκατε στη σχολή, δεν ξέρετε να περπατάτε πάνω στο βαπόρι, χρωστάτε γεωγραφία 
και θέλετε να παιρνετε και μισθό ίσα με του καπετάνιου.
όπως τα λεει ο *mdalar* είναι. Και κάθε εταιρεία δίνει το bonus της, το οποίο σε άλλες εταιρείες είναι ικανοποιητικό και σε άλλες αξιοσέβαστο.

----------


## b@silis

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ!!
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΔΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ (ΤΡΙΤΟΕΤΗΣ)..ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ..ΣΠΑΝΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΜΠΑΡΚΟ 630e ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗ..
ΤΩΡΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ (ΑΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ) ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΕΩΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ!!..ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΥΠΝΑΔΕΣ ΚΟΨΤΕΣ!
ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΣΘΟΣ..ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ..ΚΥΜΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ 1300-2000..ΧΩΡΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΕΡΩΡΙΕΣ..
ΤΑ 13000/ΜΗΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΣ..ΑΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΟ 1300-2000 ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ 13000!!! :Wink:

----------


## fusi0n

παιδιά η σχολή πόσα χρόνια ειναι; 4;

----------


## condor

Συνάδελφε,
δεν αναφερομαι σε εσενα και μην το κανεις προσωπικο το θέμα. και είναι αρκετες οι εταιρειες που δίνουν την επιδοτηση και κανα 200  ευρώ bonus. Και δεν δίνουν όλες οι εταιρείες υπερωρίες.
Μην ψάχνεις τσαμπουκάδες και να βγάλεις το άγχος φιλονικώντας μέσω του internet.  
Δεν αμφέβαλε κάνεις οτι είσαι μάγκας και έξυπνος και ουτε σου θίξαμε την ναυτοσύνη σου.
¶λλα μην θεωρείς τον ευατο σου ναυτικό με δυο μπάρκα, όταν ναυτικοί με πολλα περισσότερα χρόνια πάνω στα καράβια δεν μιλάνε με τόση βεβαιότητα και επιθετικότητα.
Ακόμα αν παρατηρήσεις σε όλο το θέμα τα περισσότερα μηνύματα αναφέροντε στο οικονομικό σκέλος και όχι στο εκπαιδευτικό μέρος του ταξιδιού που είναι και η ουσία του. Μην φουσκώνετε τα μυαλα των νεώτερων συναδέλφων μας.
Ησχολη είναι 4 χρόνια

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

ρε παιδια βγαζω 12.100 μορια. εχω καποια πιθανοτητα  η μηπως οσοι μπαινουν με απολυτηριο ειναι 18 και 19;;

απαντηστε μου παρακαλω..

ευχαριστω!!

----------


## fusi0n

φιλε εγω π πηγα με απολυτηριο 18 μ παν οτι οι υπολοιποι ολοι ηταν γυρω στο 14-15 επομενως μην αγχωνεσαι!!

----------


## b@silis

> Συνάδελφε,
> δεν αναφερομαι σε εσενα και μην το κανεις προσωπικο το θέμα. και είναι αρκετες οι εταιρειες που δίνουν την επιδοτηση και κανα 200 ευρώ bonus. Και δεν δίνουν όλες οι εταιρείες υπερωρίες.
> Μην ψάχνεις τσαμπουκάδες και να βγάλεις το άγχος φιλονικώντας μέσω του internet. 
> Δεν αμφέβαλε κάνεις οτι είσαι μάγκας και έξυπνος και ουτε σου θίξαμε την ναυτοσύνη σου.
> ¶λλα μην θεωρείς τον ευατο σου ναυτικό με δυο μπάρκα, όταν ναυτικοί με πολλα περισσότερα χρόνια πάνω στα καράβια δεν μιλάνε με τόση βεβαιότητα και επιθετικότητα.
> Ακόμα αν παρατηρήσεις σε όλο το θέμα τα περισσότερα μηνύματα αναφέροντε στο οικονομικό σκέλος και όχι στο εκπαιδευτικό μέρος του ταξιδιού που είναι και η ουσία του. Μην φουσκώνετε τα μυαλα των νεώτερων συναδέλφων μας.
> Ησχολη είναι 4 χρόνια


ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ..ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑ..ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΛΩ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ..ΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΕΣΑΙ ΚΙ'ΟΛΑΣ!(..ΠΟΙΟΣ ΨΑΧΝΕΤΑΙ..??) ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΒΑΣΙΜΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΙΟΜΟΥΝ ΤΩΡΑ..ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΩΣ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ..
ΜΕ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΑΝΑΣΤΡΕΦΟΜΑΙ..ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ..Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ..ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΙΣΘΟ..ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΜΙΣΘΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΥΜΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ..ΣΑΦΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΕΙΣ!
ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ..ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΡΟ ΤΩΝ ΝΕΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ (ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ) ΤΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ..ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ!
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΦΕΒΑΛΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ..ΟΥΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΜΠΑΡΚΑ (ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ)
ΑΠΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΡΩΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΙΓΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΟΣΥΝΗ..ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ..! 

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑΜΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΠΙΚ!!


ΟΣΟ ΥΨΗΛΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ..ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ..ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΟ 10 ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ..

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

την αγαπω πολυ την θαλασσα ρε γαμωτο και δεν με νοιαζουν τα χρηματα ειναι κριμα να μην μπω... θα με χαλασει αγρια.....  :Sad:

----------


## Sizor

Φέτος μπήκε το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό με πανελλήνιες ενώ παράλληλα ο αριθμός των θέσεων μειώθηκε στο μισό σε σύγκριση με πέρυσι.Με απολυτήριο θα μπούνε αν δεν κάνω λάθος γύρω στα 300 άτομα ενώ παράλληλα οι αιτήσεις σε Mηχανιώνα και Aσπρόπυργο μονο ξεπερνούν τις 700 σε κάθε σχολη αντίστοιχα.Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στις υπόλοιπες.
Μέχρι πέρυσι οποιος είχε 15+ απολυτήριο είχε "σίγουρη" την εισαγωγή του,φέτος έχουν δυσκολέψει λίγο τα πράγματα αλλα αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν ελπίδες και για κάποιον με χαμηλό απολυτήριο.

Κανεις δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά αν με ένα συγκεκριμένο βαθμό περνάει κάποιος,αλλάξανε πολύ τα δεδομένα φέτος.Καλή τύχη σε όσους περιμένουν αποτελέσματα  :Smile:

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

> Φέτος μπήκε το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό με πανελλήνιες ενώ παράλληλα ο αριθμός των θέσεων μειώθηκε στο μισό σε σύγκριση με πέρυσι.Με απολυτήριο θα μπούνε αν δεν κάνω λάθος γύρω στα 300 άτομα ενώ παράλληλα οι αιτήσεις σε Mηχανιώνα και Aσπρόπυργο μονο ξεπερνούν τις 700 σε κάθε σχολη αντίστοιχα.Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στις υπόλοιπες.
> Μέχρι πέρυσι οποιος είχε 15+ απολυτήριο είχε "σίγουρη" την εισαγωγή του,φέτος έχουν δυσκολέψει λίγο τα πράγματα αλλα αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν ελπίδες και για κάποιον με χαμηλό απολυτήριο.
> 
> Κανεις δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουριά αν με ένα συγκεκριμένο βαθμό περνάει κάποιος,αλλάξανε πολύ τα δεδομένα φέτος.Καλή τύχη σε όσους περιμένουν αποτελέσματα



Αυτο για τις αιτησεις που εγιναν 700 + εισαι σιγουρος; απο που το γνωριζεις αν επιτρεπεται; 

Εγω ειδα οτι η βαση απο 10.000 μορια περιπου επεσε στα 6.000 . Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πολλα ατομα δεν την προτιμησαν; οταν δεν συμπληρωνονται οι θεσεις απο πανελληνιες δεν μπαινουν τα ατομα με απολυτηριο; 


Ευχαριστω

 :Very Happy:

----------


## fusi0n

> Αυτο για τις αιτησεις που εγιναν 700 + εισαι σιγουρος; απο που το γνωριζεις αν επιτρεπεται; 
> 
> Εγω ειδα οτι η βαση απο 10.000 μορια περιπου επεσε στα 6.000 . Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πολλα ατομα δεν την προτιμησαν; οταν δεν συμπληρωνονται οι θεσεις απο πανελληνιες δεν μπαινουν τα ατομα με απολυτηριο; 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Η κατρακύλα της βάσεις οφείλεται στην άρση της βάσης του 10 και όχι σε χαμηλότερη προτίμιση. Γενικά τα τελευταία χρόνια οι αιτήσεις για εισαγωγή είναι περισσότερες (προοφ διαθεσιμο για όποιον θέλει). Αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στην γενικότερη οικονομική κρίση που διανύουμε (προσωπική εκτίμιση). " οταν δεν συμπληρωνονται οι θεσεις απο πανελληνιες δεν μπαινουν τα ατομα με απολυτηριο; ". Αυτό δεν ισχύει. Στην προκήρηξη φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ο αριθμός των θέσεων καθώς και ότι το 90% αυτών δίδεται στα άτομα απο πανελλήνιες και το 10% σε άτομα με απολύτηριο (σε σχέση με πέρσυ που ήταν 50-50).

Τώρα κανένας δεν μπορεί να ξέρει με τι βαθμό απολυτηρίου μπορεί να μπει κάποιος ακόμα και αν ξέρει όλους τους παράγοντες (π.χ. το γεγονός ότι καταργήθηκε η βάση, ότι μειώθηκαν οι θέσεις, ότι άλλαξαν τα ποσοστά εισαγωγής στο 10% κτλπ). Δηλαδή άλλος μπορεί να εκτιμίσει ότι η βάση με απολυτήριο θα'ναι υψηλή από την στιγμή που μειώθηκαν τα ποσοστά και οι θέσεις ενώ άλλος χαμηλή από την στιγμή η πλειοψηφία μπήκε με πανελλήνιες.

Κανένας δεν μπορεί να ξέρει με σιγουριά. Δεν θέλει άγχος. Ψυχραιμία και υπομονή φίλοι μέχρι να βγουν οι βάσεις! Κι ΄γω ειμαι ψυλοαγχομένος με το που θα με χώσουνε (δεν θα την παλέψω σε καμιά Χίο) αλλά προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι!

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

> Η κατρακύλα της βάσεις οφείλεται στην άρση της βάσης του 10 και όχι σε χαμηλότερη προτίμιση. Γενικά τα τελευταία χρόνια οι αιτήσεις για εισαγωγή είναι περισσότερες (προοφ διαθεσιμο για όποιον θέλει). Αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στην γενικότερη οικονομική κρίση που διανύουμε (προσωπική εκτίμιση). " οταν δεν συμπληρωνονται οι θεσεις απο πανελληνιες δεν μπαινουν τα ατομα με απολυτηριο; ". Αυτό δεν ισχύει. Στην προκήρηξη φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ο αριθμός των θέσεων καθώς και ότι το 90% αυτών δίδεται στα άτομα απο πανελλήνιες και το 10% σε άτομα με απολύτηριο (σε σχέση με πέρσυ που ήταν 50-50).
> 
> Τώρα κανένας δεν μπορεί να ξέρει με τι βαθμό απολυτηρίου μπορεί να μπει κάποιος ακόμα και αν ξέρει όλους τους παράγοντες (π.χ. το γεγονός ότι καταργήθηκε η βάση, ότι μειώθηκαν οι θέσεις, ότι άλλαξαν τα ποσοστά εισαγωγής στο 10% κτλπ). Δηλαδή άλλος μπορεί να εκτιμίσει ότι η βάση με απολυτήριο θα'ναι υψηλή από την στιγμή που μειώθηκαν τα ποσοστά και οι θέσεις ενώ άλλος χαμηλή από την στιγμή η πλειοψηφία μπήκε με πανελλήνιες.
> 
> Κανένας δεν μπορεί να ξέρει με σιγουριά. Δεν θέλει άγχος. Ψυχραιμία και υπομονή φίλοι μέχρι να βγουν οι βάσεις! Κι ΄γω ειμαι ψυλοαγχομένος με το που θα με χώσουνε (δεν θα την παλέψω σε καμιά Χίο) αλλά προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι!
> 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...



βασικα ποιο πολυ με αγχωσες....  :Smile:

----------


## fusi0n

χαχαχα την έκανα πάλι την γκάφα...

λοιπόν φίλε μου αφού κανένας δεν μπορεί να σου απαντήσει στα σίγουρα πήγαινε έξω γλέντα το και γύρνα πάλι τον Σεπτέμβρη που θα έχουν βγει τα αποτέλεσματα!

----------


## jim mech

καλημερα σ ολους, ειμαι καινουριος στο σαιτ αλλα παρακολουθω πολυ καιρο αυτα που λετε,και πολλες φορες εχω βοηθηθεί με τα γραφομενα σας.θα ηθελα να μαθω αν συμφωνα με την προκυρηξη στο πινακιο συγκεκριμενα εκει που αναφερει ποσους σπουδαστες παιρνει ανα σχολη,για την εισαγωγη λοιπον θα παιξει ρολο η σειρα επιτυχιας του καθενος ή το υπουργειο θα ορισει ακριβως που παει ο καθενας??οποιος ξερει ας μου απαντησει.

----------


## A.Peggy

> καλημερα σ ολους, ειμαι καινουριος στο σαιτ αλλα παρακολουθω πολυ καιρο αυτα που λετε,και πολλες φορες εχω βοηθηθεί με τα γραφομενα σας.θα ηθελα να μαθω αν συμφωνα με την προκυρηξη στο πινακιο συγκεκριμενα εκει που αναφερει ποσους σπουδαστες παιρνει ανα σχολη,για την εισαγωγη λοιπον θα παιξει ρολο η σειρα επιτυχιας του καθενος ή το υπουργειο θα ορισει ακριβως που παει ο καθενας??οποιος ξερει ας μου απαντησει.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,

----------


## jim mech

> Καλησπέρα και σε σενα ! Όσον αφορά λοιπόν το ερώτημά σου κοίτα στην πρροκήρυξη τις σελίδες 10-11 παρ Ζ Ελπίζω να βοηθήσα αναφέρει απακριβώς ποιά είναι η διαδικασία επιλογής όλων από την εκάστοτε κατηγορία


ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση , ξανακοιταξα την προκυρηξη αλλα ακομα δεν εχω πεισθει αν με σειρα επιτυχιας 0002 μπορει καποιος να παει στη σχολη προτιμησης του η πρεπει να περιμενει να γινει επιλογη απο το υπουργειο των σπουδαστων που θα μπουν με το απολυτηριο και τοτε να γινει η τελικη επιλογη.εχω παρει τηλ 2-3 σχολες και δεν ξερουν να μου πουνε κατι επ αυτου.αρα πρεπει να περιμενω ??προσωπικα θελω να παω κρητη.

----------


## Cretaner

Αφου εχεις τη θεση 0002 τοτε εισαι 100% στη πρωτη σου προτιμιση
αυτοι που εισαγοντε απο πανελληνιες δεν διεκδικουν τις ιδιες θεσεις με αυτους με το απολυτηριο , δες τον πινακα με τις θεσεις και πως κατανεμοντε σε καθε σχολη

----------


## jim mech

> Αφου εχεις τη θεση 0002 τοτε εισαι 100% στη πρωτη σου προτιμιση
> αυτοι που εισαγοντε απο πανελληνιες δεν διεκδικουν τις ιδιες θεσεις με αυτους με το απολυτηριο , δες τον πινακα με τις θεσεις και πως κατανεμοντε σε καθε σχολη


αυτο ειναι σωστο οπως το λες αλλα εδω στην ελλαδα τα αυτονοητα πρεπει να γινονται αποδεκτα οτι οντως ετσι ειναι.γιατι δεν το λενε και οι γραμματιες των σχολων που πηρα τηλ.??εκτος αυτου στην προκυρηξη γραφει οτι την τελικη ευθυνη και τοποθετηση των σπουδαστων στις σχολες την εχει μονο το υπουργειο καθ οπως νομιζει αυτο.αυτά και αναμενω...ελπιζω να συμβει το αυτονοητο και να με στειλλουν στην κρητη.εσυ απο την κρητη εισαι φιλε ?? την εχεις δει την σχολη ??μου εχουν πει οτι ειναι απο τις καλυτερες.ειναι ετσι??

----------


## A.Peggy

> ευχαριστω για την γρηγορη απαντηση , ξανακοιταξα την προκυρηξη αλλα ακομα δεν εχω πεισθει αν με σειρα επιτυχιας 0002 μπορει καποιος να παει στη σχολη προτιμησης του η πρεπει να περιμενει να γινει επιλογη απο το υπουργειο των σπουδαστων που θα μπουν με το απολυτηριο και τοτε να γινει η τελικη επιλογη.εχω παρει τηλ 2-3 σχολες και δεν ξερουν να μου πουνε κατι επ αυτου.αρα πρεπει να περιμενω ??προσωπικα θελω να παω κρητη.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,

----------


## φανούλα

> αυτο ειναι σωστο οπως το λες αλλα εδω στην ελλαδα τα αυτονοητα πρεπει να γινονται αποδεκτα οτι οντως ετσι ειναι.γιατι δεν το λενε και οι γραμματιες των σχολων που πηρα τηλ.??εκτος αυτου στην προκυρηξη γραφει οτι την τελικη ευθυνη και τοποθετηση των σπουδαστων στις σχολες την εχει μονο το υπουργειο καθ οπως νομιζει αυτο.αυτά και αναμενω...ελπιζω να συμβει το αυτονοητο και να με στειλλουν στην κρητη.εσυ απο την κρητη εισαι φιλε ?? την εχεις δει την σχολη ??μου εχουν πει οτι ειναι απο τις καλυτερες.ειναι ετσι??


Και για να μη βασανίζεσαι καθόλου μα καθόλου, γιατί επί περίοδο εισαγωγής, με το άγχος που έχεις αν δεν το διαβάσεις επ' ακριβώς δεν ηρεμείς, θα σου πω αυτό: Το υπουργείο αποφασίζει που θα σε στείλει σύμφωνα με το βαθμό/αριθμό εισαγωγής σου και με τη σειρά προτίμησης που έχεις δηλώσει την κάθε ΑΕΝ. Οπόταν με αριθμό εισαγωγής #0002, είσαι 1000% στην πρώτη σου επιλογή!!! Καλωσόρισες στις ΑΕΝ μας συνάδελφε, όπως και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που εισαχθήκατε φέτος!!! Καλή αρχή και καλή σταδιοδρομία!!!

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

Paides xerete pote peripou tha vgoun ta apotelesmata gia osous einai me apolytirio??...........

----------


## marios.sp

> Paides xerete pote peripou tha vgoun ta apotelesmata gia osous einai me apolytirio??...........


Την ίδια μέρα με τα αποτελέσματα αυτών που έχουν μπεί με πανελλήνιες.

----------


## vaggos_saos

καλησπερα παιδια!! εχω δηλωσει με απολυτηριο λικειου 13.5 και ολες τις περιοχες!! Εχω πιθανοτητες να περασω?? Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## marios.sp

> καλησπερα παιδια!! εχω δηλωσει με απολυτηριο λικειου 13.5 και ολες τις περιοχες!! Εχω πιθανοτητες να περασω?? Ευχαριστω πολυ!!


Yπομονή σε λίγες μέρες θα βγούν τα αποτελέσματα.Πάντως με τα περσινά δεδομένα είσαι σχεδόν σίγουρα μέσα,χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι θα είναι τα ίδια με φέτος.

----------


## giannisairline

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους παιδια με τα αποτελεσματα!!!!!Εγω μπηκα 12ος και ηταν και πρωτη επιλογη στο μηχανογραφικο,ε δεν πιστευω να μην ειμαι εκει που θελω ετσι???τοσο αγχος!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ρε παιδιά ξέρει κανείς να μου λύσει την απορία ??
μέχρι πότε είναι οι εγγραφές ?μεχρι τις 6 του μήνα  :Confused:

----------


## fusi0n

Μεχρι της 2 ητανε ...

----------


## Νικόλας

είσαι σίγουρος ??
από πανελληνιες ?

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά κάποιος που να γνωρίζει ας μου πει λίγο
εχω περάσει από πανελληνιες ξέρετε μέχρι πότε είναι οι εγγραφές ?? :Confused:

----------


## fusi0n

για απολυτηριο λεω λολ. για τις  εγγραφες και για πανελληνιες και για οσους εκαναν αιτηση με απολυτηριο θα βγουν τις επομενες μερες

----------


## testakross

με της πανελληνιες αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν μεχρι τισ 8-7-2010 ετσι λεει και η προκυρηξη

----------


## Νικόλας

εσύ φίλε μάλλον  εννοείς να κάνεις τα χαρτιά σου !
εγώ λέω για εγγραφή

----------


## Cretaner

Το ποτε ειναι οι εγγραφες το ανακοινωνουν οταν βγουν τα αναλυτικα αποτελεσματα 

Εχω ακουσει απο μερικους αισιοδοξους οτι βγενουν παρασκευη 10 , αλλιος καπου στις 13-17 νομιζω

----------


## jim mech

> παιδιά κάποιος που να γνωρίζει ας μου πει λίγο
> εχω περάσει από πανελληνιες ξέρετε μέχρι πότε είναι οι εγγραφές ??


Απο την στιγμη που μαθεις  για  ποια σχολη  εχεις επιλεγεί πρεπει να πας να εγγραφείς  μεσα σε 10 μερες αλλως χανεις την χρονια.πρεπει να περιμενεις λοιπον να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα τα τελικα με η χωρις πανελληνιες,υπομονη 2-3 μερες ακομα..ελπιζω

----------


## jim mech

παιδια μολις εμαθα απο το υπουργειο τηλ. 210 4128060  οτι τα αποτελεσματα θα δοθουν περι τις 20 του μηνος.απο μηχανογραφηση σκιζουμε , καθε χρονο και χειροτερα!! και αν σκεφτουμε οτι φετος μπαινουν οι περισσοτεροι με πανελληνιες  ποσο θα τα μαγειρεψουν επιτελους... ελεος

----------


## fusi0n

τι εννοεις φιλε να τα μαγειρεψουν; ποπο ολο αυτο αρχιζει και με κανει να νιωθω περιεργα!!

με 17.5 απολυτηριο και 1.5 απο αγγλικα δεν πιστευω να μην μπαινω με απολυτηριο ε!!!?!?!?!?

----------


## jim mech

> τι εννοεις φιλε να τα μαγειρεψουν; ποπο ολο αυτο αρχιζει και με κανει να νιωθω περιεργα!!
> 
> με 17.5 απολυτηριο και 1.5 απο αγγλικα δεν πιστευω να μην μπαινω με απολυτηριο ε!!!?!?!?!?


   εννοω  μαγειρεματα  με το που μπαινει ο καθενας, δηλ σε ποια σχολη, τωρα εσυ με την βαθμολογια που εχεις  εαν δεν εχει συμπληρωθει ο αριθμος της δικη σου κατηγοριας με αλλους με καλυτερη τοτε εισαι σιγουρα μεσα,φετος τα πραγματα ειναι περιεργα γιατι η καταργηση της βασης του 10  επετρεψε να καλυφθουν ολες οι θεσεις με τις πανελληνιες και με απολυτηριο θα μπουν το10 η 20% δεν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να κοιταξεις την προκυρηξη,απ οτι εχω παρακολουθηση παντως στο σαιτ περισυ μπηκαν στη σχολη και με 12 απολυτηριο εσυ εισαι πολυ καλυτερα.στις σχολες θα μπουν ατομα που εχουν γραψει για 6 η 7 μεσο ορο θα ειναι κριμα εσυ να μεινεις απ εξω.

----------


## fusi0n

Kοιτα φιλε θα διαφωνισω σε μερικα θεματακια... Οι θεσεις ηταν απο την αρχη ξεκαθαρισμενες. 90% πανελληνιες 10% απολυτηριο... Ε τώρα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολλα ατομα με μεγαλυτερο απολυτηριο απο μενα... δλδ συναγωνιζομαι για περιπου 50 θεσεις (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ποσες). Τεσπα ο καιρος θα δειξει... Παντως ολο αυτο το θεμα με το περιμενε τοσους μηνες με εχει κουρασει αφανταστα... Ελεος πια δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε μια σοβαρη οργανωση σαν κρατος;;;;;

----------


## jim mech

ειναι αληθεια πως εχεις καλο απολυτηριο και εχεις πολλες πιθανοτητες να επιλεγείς, που διαφωνεις δεν καταλαβαινω.

----------


## Νικόλας

βασικά πλέον με την βάση που έχει είναι πολύ εύκολο κάποιος να περάσει από πανελλήνιες και να έχει το κεφάλι του ήσυχο μετά !

----------


## vaggos_saos

Καλησπερα σας παιδια!! :Smile:  Εγω εχω δηλωσει με απολυτηριο λικειου 13.5 και ολες τις περιοχες!! Εχω πιθανοτητες να περασω φετος?? :Confused:  Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!:-D

----------


## jim mech

> Καλησπερα σας παιδια!! Εγω εχω δηλωσει με απολυτηριο λικειου 13.5 και ολες τις περιοχες!! Εχω πιθανοτητες να περασω φετος?? Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!:-D


φιλε αυτες τις λιγες μερες που ασχολουμε  με  το θεμα εχω καταλαβει πως φετος τα απολυτηρια θα ειναι σαφως λιγωτερα των προηγουμενων ετων, επομενως και η βαθμολογια τους θα ειναι ψηλα, ομως εως το τελος πολλα παιδια δεν θα εμφανιστουν  'η θα αλλαξουν γνωμη στην πορεια και θα μεινει χωρος για επιλαχοντες,γι αυτο μην σταματας να ελπιζεις αν το θες τοσο πολυ.αυτο ομως που προσπαθω να καταλαβω, ειναι γιατι αν το ηθελες απο την αρχη, δεν προσπαθησες μεσω πανελληνιων οπως και πολλοι αλλοι με  καλο απολυτηριο που τωρα αγωνιούν ??

----------


## fusi0n

κοιταξε εγω ημουν θεωρητικη και οι καθηγητες μου μού ειχαν πει οτι μπορω να δηλωσω 2ο πεδιο... τους λεω χωρις μαθηματικα; λενε ναι χωρις μαθηματικα... φαντασου λοιπον την απογοητευση μ οταν εχοντας γραψει 14500 μορια δεν μπορουσα να δηλωσω εμπορικο ναυτικο...

οσο για την διαφωνια σορρι διαβαζα απο το πισι ενος φιλου μου τροχαδην και δεν ειχα καταλαβει ακριβως τι ειπες... συγγνωμη...

----------


## A.Peggy

> τι εννοεις φιλε να τα μαγειρεψουν; ποπο ολο αυτο αρχιζει και με κανει να νιωθω περιεργα!!
> 
> με 17.5 απολυτηριο και 1.5 απο αγγλικα δεν πιστευω να μην μπαινω με απολυτηριο ε!!!?!?!?!?


.............................................
.....................................

----------


## unibomb

> τα <<καλά >>του λιμενικού και εδώ;;;;,,,,,,,,,
> Δηλαδή να ανησυχούμε με απολυτήριο 20 ,αγγλικα και πολυτεκνια?
> είδομεν!!!Υπομονή παιδιά εδώ θα μαστε να τα πούμε.....


.................................

----------


## A.Peggy

> Η ΠΟΛΥΤΕΚΝΙΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΓΙΔΑ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ 5 ΘΕΣΕΙΣ(ΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ).ΕΝΩ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΚΝΙΑΣ ΘΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ 47 ΘΕΣΕΩΝ.ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ....


..................................................  .............................

----------


## fusi0n

εσυ φιλε δηλωσες με πολυτεκνια η χωρις;

----------


## Mks

> έχεις δίκιο αφού να φανταστείς όταν πήγα στον Ασπρόπυργο να υποβάλλω αίτηση μου είπαν:<< και τα αγγλικά τι τα θες μέσα; για να πας 22000 μόρια?;;;>>ελπίζω και εύχομαι για όλα τα παιδιά καλά αποτελέσματα .....αν και δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο εύκολο το λεγόμενο <<μαγείρεμα>> σε αυτούς τους διαγωνισμους ...(θέλω να ελπίζω δηλαδή)



Ελλαδα εισαι..... λες να μην γινονται μαγειρεματα?
Αν πιστευεις κατι τετοιο καλυτερα να πονηρεψεις γρηγορα!!!!
(εχεις απολυτηριο 20?? αν επιτρεπετε ποσα μορια πανεληνιες?)

----------


## fusi0n

apo tee einai diagwnizetai se alli katigoria me tis idies theseis nomizw..

----------


## A.Peggy

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## haytek

Δεν χρειάζεται αγχός ρε παίδες για το πότε θα βγουν τα αποτελέσματα..
Σας καταλαβαίνω γιατί και εγώ στην ίδια θέση ήμουν πέρυσι..Υπομονή χρειάζεται..
Και πέρυσι ήταν πολλά άτομα που περιμέναν με πολλή αγωνία τα αποτελέσματα και θέλαν πως και πως να μπούνε αλλά στην σχολή μέσα άλλα δείξανε..
Μακάρι να έχετε την ίδια όρεξη και μεράκι όπως τώρα όταν με το καλό μπείτε γιατί το ελληνικό εμπορικό ναυτικό στους νέους βασίζεται ... 
Τα αποτελέσματα πέρυσι πληροφοριακά είχαν βγεί γύρω στις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου..

----------


## A.Peggy

..................................................  ..................................................  ...............

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ...ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΕΙΜΕ Β ΕΠΑΛ (ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗ) .....<ΠΩΣ> ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΕΝ ..... ΠΑΙΔΙΑ  ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ  ΠΟΛΥ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ ....


ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!

----------


## fusi0n

πως γινεται τα μαθηματα να ξεκινανε 1 οκτωβριου και τα αποτελεσματα να βγαινουν στις 25 σεπτ; ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ.

----------


## b@silis

ΚΑΛΑ ΜΗ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΗ 1/10 ΞΕΚΙΝΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ..ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ..ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΕΙΣ..
ΘΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ..

----------


## marios.sp

> πως γινεται τα μαθηματα να ξεκινανε 1 οκτωβριου και τα αποτελεσματα να βγαινουν στις 25 σεπτ; ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ.



Τα μαθηματα δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα ξεκινησουν 1 Οκτωβριου.Μπορει να ξεκινησουν 6-7 Οκτωβρη.

----------


## haytek

> πως γινεται τα μαθηματα να ξεκινανε 1 οκτωβριου και τα αποτελεσματα να βγαινουν στις 25 σεπτ; ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ.


Κι όμως φίλε πέρυσι αυτό έγινε..Όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι να το πιστέψεις..

----------


## fusi0n

e ti na kanoume...ama telika perasoume tha baloume...nefti ston popo mas!

----------


## AquaDementia

emena ston aspropirgo m eipan 20 septemvri vgainoun ta apotelesmata kai me exei faei i agwnia m tin spaei p merikoi pane kanoun ta xartia mono kai mono gia na paroun anavoli ,paso kai ante stin akraia periptwsi na kanoun ena taksidi kai na ta paratisoun prepei na mpainoun mono aytoi pou tha katsoun na teleiwsoun kai osoi agapane tin thalassa kai ta taksidia kai oxi aytoi p to vlepoun san aggareia i epilogi esxatis lisis epeidi dn mporoun na kanoun kati allo...

----------


## fusi0n

ακριβως οπως τα λεει ο απο πανω!

----------


## haytek

> emena ston aspropirgo m eipan 20 septemvri vgainoun ta apotelesmata kai me exei faei i agwnia m tin spaei p merikoi pane kanoun ta xartia mono kai mono gia na paroun anavoli ,paso kai ante stin akraia periptwsi na kanoun ena taksidi kai na ta paratisoun prepei na mpainoun mono aytoi pou tha katsoun na teleiwsoun kai osoi agapane tin thalassa kai ta taksidia kai oxi aytoi p to vlepoun san aggareia i epilogi esxatis lisis epeidi dn mporoun na kanoun kati allo...


Και πως 8α γίνει αυτό φίλε? Θα "μυρίσουν τα νύχια τους" στο υπουργείο ποιος/ποια από την τεράστια αυτή λίστα ,θα μείνει και θα συνεχίσει το επάγγελμα..Δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ αυτό.Πάντα η βαθμολογία θα παίζει ρόλο και θα είναι το κύριο κριτήριο επιλογής..
¶σχετο με τα παραπάνω,ξέρεις πόσα παιδιά αγαπάνε το επάγγελμα και λόγω ότι δεν ξέρουν ξένη γλώσσα και δη αγγλικά,τρώνε πόρτες από τις εταιρείες? 
Ο νοών νοείτω!

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ Γ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΠΙΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΙΜΟΝΙΚΟ ΠΕΔΙΟ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΥΝ???

----------


## fusi0n

ρε παιδια δευτερα βγαινουν τελικα τα αποτελεσματα ; τι λεει;

----------


## προβληματισμενος

> Και πως 8α γίνει αυτό φίλε? Θα "μυρίσουν τα νύχια τους" στο υπουργείο ποιος/ποια από την τεράστια αυτή λίστα ,θα μείνει και θα συνεχίσει το επάγγελμα..Δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ αυτό.Πάντα η βαθμολογία θα παίζει ρόλο και θα είναι το κύριο κριτήριο επιλογής..
> ¶σχετο με τα παραπάνω,ξέρεις πόσα παιδιά αγαπάνε το επάγγελμα και λόγω ότι δεν ξέρουν ξένη γλώσσα και δη αγγλικά,τρώνε πόρτες από τις εταιρείες? 
> Ο νοών νοείτω!


για το πρωτο ταξιδι ως δοκιμος το lower αρκει;

----------


## haytek

> για το πρωτο ταξιδι ως δοκιμος το lower αρκει;


Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με σιγουριά..Απλά μέσα στο πλοίο θα πρέπει να κατέχεις μία ουσιώδη γνώση των αγγλικών για να επικοινωνείς καθημερινά με το υπόλοιπο πλήρωμα..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## b@silis

> Και πως 8α γίνει αυτό φίλε? Θα "μυρίσουν τα νύχια τους" στο υπουργείο ποιος/ποια από την τεράστια αυτή λίστα ,θα μείνει και θα συνεχίσει το επάγγελμα..Δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ αυτό.Πάντα η βαθμολογία θα παίζει ρόλο και θα είναι το κύριο κριτήριο επιλογής..
> ¶σχετο με τα παραπάνω,ξέρεις πόσα παιδιά αγαπάνε το επάγγελμα και λόγω ότι δεν ξέρουν ξένη γλώσσα και δη αγγλικά,τρώνε πόρτες από τις εταιρείες? 
> Ο νοών νοείτω!


ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ!! ΚΑΙ 'ΓΩ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΙΛΟΤΟΥ..ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ!! ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ..ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ..ΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ..ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ!! ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ..ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΥΚΟΛΟΝΟΗΤΟ!! ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΕΙ..?? ΟΣΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΝ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ..ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ..ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ.. :-)

----------


## Mks

Οταν βγουν τα αποτελεσματα ποσταρετε το λινκ.
ευχαριστω

----------


## alkiviadis

> ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ!! ΚΑΙ 'ΓΩ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΙΛΟΤΟΥ..ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ!! ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ..ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ..ΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ..ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ!! ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ..ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΥΚΟΛΟΝΟΗΤΟ!! ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΕΙ..?? ΟΣΟΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΝ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ..ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ..ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ.. :-)


 
Εγώ πάντως στο βαπόρι είδα άτομα που δεν ήξεραν καθόλου αγγλικά...Ίσως φταίει η έλλειψη απο μηχανικούς ή ήταν απλά μια σύμπτωση...Αφήνω τα συμπεράσματα σε εσάς..

----------


## vaggos_saos

Καλησπερα παιδια!! μηπως γνωριζει καποιος τι ωρα περιπου θα γνωριζουμε τα αποτελεσματα?? :Confused:  Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!! :Smile:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Καλησπερα παιδια!! μηπως γνωριζει καποιος τι ωρα περιπου θα γνωριζουμε τα αποτελεσματα?? Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!


Αγάντα παιδιά..Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι θα βγούν,τώρα αν θα βγούν σήμερα ή άυριο δεν έχει και καμία σημασία ό,τι μπορούσατε να κάνετε το κάνατε τώρα υπομονή..

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ....ΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΧΟΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ....ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΠΟΣΟ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ.......

----------


## pagos

Μολις σηκωθηκε το σιτε τους, ειχα κολησει με τις ωρες και εκανα ρεφρές πιστεύωντας πως θα ανακοινώσουν τα αποτελέσματα. Τζίφος τελικα, δε το βλεπω να βγαινουν ουτε σημερα

----------


## Alex_7_

Logika g na einai ektos leitourgias to site tou upourgeiou simera,dn ta anevazoune twra...???

----------


## pagos

Μακάρι... περάσουμε δεν περάσουμε, τουλάχιστον να τελειώνει αυτη η αναμονή, τα εχουνε κανει που τα εχουνε κανει μπ****ο φετος και δεν υπαρχει καμια αξιοκρατία και λογική στο σύστημα τους, ας δώσουνε ενα τελος στην αναμονή.
Νωρίτερα σηκωθηκε για λιγο το σιτε αλλα δεν ειδα να εχουνε ανεβάσει τιποτα. Τωρα ξανάπεσε... για να δούμε..

----------


## vaggos_saos

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο φιλε μου!! Συμφωνω μαζι σου!! Ναι μεν υπομονη, αλλα καποτε εξαντλειται! Ας περιμενουμε..

----------


## testakross

εγω παλι πηρα τωρα τηλ στο υπουργειο και μου ειπαν δεν θα βγουν σημερα αλλα τελος βδομαδας

----------


## fusi0n

πω τι ................ να τα ανακοινωνουν μετα απο τοσο καιρο... και να θες να γραφτεις καπου αλλου δεν μπορεις εχουν κλείσει τα πάντα και χάνεις ένα χρόνο από την ζωή σου..

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακαλέσω να λάβουμε υπόψην ότι εδώ μιλάμε δημόσια και συνεπώς η στοιχειώδης ευγένεια απαιτείται από τους *κανόνες* του φόρουμ.

----------


## vaggos_saos

Σωστα φιλε μου!! και ο πατερας μου πηρε νωριτερα και του ειπαν προς το τελος της εβδομαδας.. Δηλαδη ελεος πια..

----------


## haytek

> Μακάρι... περάσουμε δεν περάσουμε, τουλάχιστον να τελειώνει αυτη η αναμονή, τα εχουνε κανει που τα εχουνε κανει μπ****ο φετος και δεν υπαρχει καμια αξιοκρατία και λογική στο σύστημα τους, ας δώσουνε ενα τελος στην αναμονή.
> Νωρίτερα σηκωθηκε για λιγο το σιτε αλλα δεν ειδα να εχουνε ανεβάσει τιποτα. Τωρα ξανάπεσε... για να δούμε..


Πάντα έτσι ήταν φίλε η κατάσταση με τα αποτελέσματα..Δεν χειροτέρεψε κάτι φέτος!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## newsman

οπότε "παλουκάρια" και κοπελιές καλή αναμονή και υπομονή(welcome to the club:mrgreen :Smile: !Τουλάχιστον ας πιστεύουμε οτι δεν θα είναι τόσο σαδιστές έτσι ώστε να ανοίξουν την σχολή 1η Οκτώβρι(μπααα..:roll :Smile:

----------


## unibomb

> οπότε "παλουκάρια" και κοπελιές καλή αναμονή και υπομονή(welcome to the club:mrgreen!Τουλάχιστον ας πιστεύουμε οτι δεν θα είναι τόσο σαδιστές έτσι ώστε να ανοίξουν την σχολή 1η Οκτώβρι(μπααα..:roll


H σχολη ανοιγει 1η Οκτωβρη 1000%.Ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.

----------


## προβληματισμενος

πως πας με τα μ.μ.μ στην σχολη ασπροπυργου απο την αθηνα;

----------


## Joyrider

> πως πας με τα μ.μ.μ στην σχολη ασπροπυργου απο την αθηνα;


 
http://www.oasa.gr/index.asp?asp=rou..._id=1&medium=0


http://www.oasa.gr/index.asp?asp=rou..._id=1&medium=0


http://www.oasa.gr/index.asp?asp=rou..._id=1&medium=0

----------


## φανούλα

> πως πας με τα μ.μ.μ στην σχολη ασπροπυργου απο την αθηνα;


Τα πιο γνωστά είναι από Πλατεία Κουμουνδούρου: Α16, Β16, Γ16 
Από Αιγάλεω: στάση Εσταυρωμένος (έξω από το Μετρό): Α16, 866(από την πλευρά προς Αθήνα όμως λόγω του ότι κάνει τοπικό δρομολόγιο), και από τον Πειραιά: Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη: 871, 845! Η στάση της σχολής λέγεται Λουζιτάνια!!

----------


## pagos

> Πάντα έτσι ήταν φίλε η κατάσταση με τα αποτελέσματα..Δεν χειροτέρεψε κάτι φέτος!


Με συγχωρεις φιλε μου αλλα θα διαφωνήσω εδώ. Χειροτέρεψε κατα πολύ φετος και για πολλούς λογους.
Το μόνο κοινό που βρίσκω με τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ειναι το οτι δεν υπάρχει στάνταρ ημερομηνία που θα βγούνε τα αποτελέσματα, αυτο δεν αλλαζει το οτι εχουνε αργήσει τρομερά να βγούνε φετος, ποσο μαλλον οταν η σχολή αρχίζει στις 1 οκτοβρίου. Και πες οκ για τα παιδια που περιμένουνε μόνο απο εκει (που κ αυτοι πρόβλημα θα εχουνε, ειδικα αν δε περάσουνε στη σχολή που θέλουν), οσα παιδια έχουνε ελπίδες και για άλλα πραγματα ή θέλουνε να γραφτούνε καπου αλλου αν δε περάσουνε σε κάποια ΑΕΝ, τι θα κανουνε? Θα ειναι πολύ αργα για αυτούς. Πόσο μαλλον φέτος που έχει γίνει αχταρμάς, παιρνουνε λιγοτερα ατομα συνολικά κ εχουνε αλλάξει και τα ποσοστά. Θέλανε να αναβαθμίσουνε και το επιπεδο των ΑΕΝ ......

----------


## alkiviadis

> Με συγχωρεις φιλε μου αλλα θα διαφωνήσω εδώ. Χειροτέρεψε κατα πολύ φετος και για πολλούς λογους.
> Το μόνο κοινό που βρίσκω με τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ειναι το οτι δεν υπάρχει στάνταρ ημερομηνία που θα βγούνε τα αποτελέσματα, αυτο δεν αλλαζει το οτι εχουνε αργήσει τρομερά να βγούνε φετος, ποσο μαλλον οταν η σχολή αρχίζει στις 1 οκτοβρίου. Και πες οκ για τα παιδια που περιμένουνε μόνο απο εκει (που κ αυτοι πρόβλημα θα εχουνε, ειδικα αν δε περάσουνε στη σχολή που θέλουν), οσα παιδια έχουνε ελπίδες και για άλλα πραγματα ή θέλουνε να γραφτούνε καπου αλλου αν δε περάσουνε σε κάποια ΑΕΝ, τι θα κανουνε? Θα ειναι πολύ αργα για αυτούς. Πόσο μαλλον φέτος που έχει γίνει αχταρμάς, παιρνουνε λιγοτερα ατομα συνολικά κ εχουνε αλλάξει και τα ποσοστά. Θέλανε να αναβαθμίσουνε και το επιπεδο των ΑΕΝ μη χ***ω.....


Φίλε μου ας κρατήσουμε ένα επίπεδο,καταλαβαίνω την ανησυχια σου αλλά δεν δικαιολογώ τον τρόπο με την οποία την εκφράζεις..

----------


## marios.sp

> Τα πιο γνωστά είναι από Πλατεία Κουμουνδούρου: Α16, Β16, Γ16 
> Από Αιγάλεω: στάση Εσταυρωμένος (έξω από το Μετρό): Α16, 866(από την πλευρά προς Αθήνα όμως λόγω του ότι κάνει τοπικό δρομολόγιο), και από τον Πειραιά: Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη: 871, 845! Η στάση της σχολής λέγεται Λουζιτάνια!!


Απεξω τα εχουμε μαθει!!Μας φαγανε τα λεωφορεια!!!

----------


## pagos

> Φίλε μου ας κρατήσουμε ένα επίπεδο,καταλαβαίνω την ανησυχια σου αλλά δεν δικαιολογώ τον τρόπο με την οποία την εκφράζεις..


Απο όσα έγραψα στη λέξη με τα αστεράκια στάθηκες μονο? (γιατι εκει πιστεύω αναφέρεσαι) Το αφαίρεσα αφου σε ενοχλεί, δεν ειναι λογο ανησυχίας πάντως, απέχθεια ειναι στο τρόπο που λειτουργούνε τα πράγματα και στο πως χειροτερεύουν συνεχώς οσο περνάνε τα χρονια...

----------


## alkiviadis

> Απο όσα έγραψα στη λέξη με τα αστεράκια στάθηκες μονο? (γιατι εκει πιστεύω αναφέρεσαι) Το αφαίρεσα αφου σε ενοχλεί, δεν ειναι λογο ανησυχίας πάντως, απέχθεια ειναι στο τρόπο που λειτουργούνε τα πράγματα και στο πως χειροτερεύουν συνεχώς οσο περνάνε τα χρονια...


Ναι αδερφέ μου σε εκείνο στάθηκα γιατί για μια μόνο λέξη χάνεται το νόημα του υπόλοιπου,δεν είναι κρίμα?Με το να βρίζουμε όμως δεν γίνονται καλύτερα..Πάντα φιλικά

----------


## alkiviadis

> Απεξω τα εχουμε μαθει!!Μας φαγανε τα λεωφορεια!!!


  ¶στα να πάνε!Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον απο φέτος να καταφέρω να πηγαίνω με δικό μου μέσο,να κοιμάμαι και λίγο παραπάνω!  :Wink:

----------


## vaggos_saos

Καλησπερα παιδια!! Φιλε μου pago εχεις απολυτο δικιο!! Λες τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους και εξω απο τα δοντια!! Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου!! Ειμαι και εγω υποψηφιος σε αυτη τη σχολη και περιμενω πως και πως, καθως ειναι η μονη σχολη που μου αρεσει και με ενδιαφερει, αλλα η υπομονη καποτε εξαντλειται.. Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια σε ολα τα παιδια!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Τα πιο γνωστά είναι από Πλατεία Κουμουνδούρου: Α16, Β16, Γ16 
> Από Αιγάλεω: στάση Εσταυρωμένος (έξω από το Μετρό): Α16, 866(από την πλευρά προς Αθήνα όμως λόγω του ότι κάνει τοπικό δρομολόγιο), και από τον Πειραιά: Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη: 871, 845! Η στάση της σχολής λέγεται Λουζιτάνια!!


oooo με σώνεις !!δεν ήξερα γι αυτό στην πλατεία του Εσταυρωμένου !
ευτυχώς γιατί το 845 από εκεί που το παίρνω κάνει .....καμιά ώρα

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

Καλησπερα σε ολους....επειδη εχω χασει λιγο την μπαλα θελω καποιος να βοηθησει....εγω που παω με απολυτιριο(16,1)...για σχολη μηχανικων(χιο κατα προτιμιση)......θεωρουμε επιλαχοντας?....και αν ναι?....τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι μαζι με ολα τα αλλα παιδια....η διαφορετικη μερα το ενα με το αλλο????

----------


## προβληματισμενος

ο προαστιακος δεν βολευει;βλεπω ομως οτι εχει καθε μια ωρα για ασπροπυργο. :Sad:

----------


## alkiviadis

> ο προαστιακος δεν βολευει;βλεπω ομως οτι εχει καθε μια ωρα για ασπροπυργο.


Μη κάνεις το λάθος!Την είχα πατήσει κ εγώ στην αρχή..Εκεί που είναι ο προαστιακός είναι ερημιά καλύτερα πάρε λεωφορείο...

----------


## alkiviadis

> Καλησπερα σε ολους....επειδη εχω χασει λιγο την μπαλα θελω καποιος να βοηθησει....εγω που παω με απολυτιριο(16,1)...για σχολη μηχανικων(χιο κατα προτιμιση)......θεωρουμε επιλαχοντας?....και αν ναι?....τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι μαζι με ολα τα αλλα παιδια....η διαφορετικη μερα το ενα με το αλλο????


Ψάξε αρκετές σελίδες πριν και θα βρείς την απάντηση...

----------


## προβληματισμενος

> Μη κάνεις το λάθος!Την είχα πατήσει κ εγώ στην αρχή..Εκεί που είναι ο προαστιακός είναι ερημιά καλύτερα πάρε λεωφορείο...


δλδ δεν βολευει καθολου;ειναι πολυ μακρια;και το λεωφορεια απο το αιγαλεω ποση ωρα κανει ως τον ασπροπυργο;

----------


## alkiviadis

> δλδ δεν βολευει καθολου;ειναι πολυ μακρια;και το λεωφορεια απο το αιγαλεω ποση ωρα κανει ως τον ασπροπυργο;


Δεν βολεύει με την καμία,τουλάχιστον πέρυσι..Το πόση ώρα κάνει εξαρτάται απο την κίνηση εγώ πχ που το έπαιρνα 7.10 με 7.30 απο το Αιγάλεω 8+ ήμουν στην σχολή..

----------


## προβληματισμενος

> Μη κάνεις το λάθος!Την είχα πατήσει κ εγώ στην αρχή..Εκεί που είναι ο προαστιακός είναι ερημιά καλύτερα πάρε λεωφορείο...





> Δεν βολεύει με την καμία,τουλάχιστον πέρυσι..Το πόση ώρα κάνει εξαρτάται απο την κίνηση εγώ πχ που το έπαιρνα 7.10 με 7.30 απο το Αιγάλεω 8+ ήμουν στην σχολή..


ευχαριστω φιλε.τωρα εισαι σπουδαστης ή εχεις τελειωσει; :Smile:

----------


## alkiviadis

> ευχαριστω φιλε.τωρα εισαι σπουδαστης ή εχεις τελειωσει;


Γύρισα απο το πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι και πάω για ΄Β εξάμηνο

----------


## προβληματισμενος

> Γύρισα απο το πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι και πάω για ΄Β εξάμηνο


για πες εμπειριες.πως ητανε;

----------


## alkiviadis

> για πες εμπειριες.πως ητανε;


Πέρασα φανταστικά,είχα πάρα πολύ καλό κόσμο και πιστεύω πως έμαθα αρκετά πράγματα πάνω στο αντικείμενο..

----------


## προβληματισμενος

> Πέρασα φανταστικά,είχα πάρα πολύ καλό κόσμο και πιστεύω πως έμαθα αρκετά πράγματα πάνω στο αντικείμενο..


χαιρομαι για σενα.αμα επιτρεπεται σε τι ειδους πλοιο ησουνα;

----------


## alkiviadis

> χαιρομαι για σενα.αμα επιτρεπεται σε τι ειδους πλοιο ησουνα;


Σε bulk carrier(φορτηγο) αλλά βγαίνουμε εκτος topic αν θέλεις στείλε μου προσωπικό μήνυμα..

----------


## Alex_7_

Re paidia,kanena neo g to pote 8a vgoun ta apotelesmata...???

----------


## alkiviadis

> Re paidia,kanena neo g to pote 8a vgoun ta apotelesmata...???


Όταν βγουν θα ενημερωθείς..Με το να ρωτάμε συνέχεια δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτα παρα μόνο εντείνουμε την αγωνία..

----------


## Dark_kronos

> Όταν βγουν θα ενημερωθείς..Με το να ρωτάμε συνέχεια δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτα παρα μόνο εντείνουμε την αγωνία..


Πως θα ενημερωθουμε; Ενοεις απο εδω μεσα, η θα μας ενημερωσουν απο την σχολη οσους περασαμε; 
Εγω περασα απο πανελληνιες και ειναι απολυτα ηλιθιο το να ξερω οτι εχω περασει, αλλα να μην εχω ιδεα σε πια πολη.... Και οκ, λογικα θα μενω μεσα στην σχολη, αν περρασω ασπροπυργο και πρεπει να βρω σπιτι, ποτε θα προλαβω;

----------


## alkiviadis

> Πως θα ενημερωθουμε; Ενοεις απο εδω μεσα, η θα μας ενημερωσουν απο την σχολη οσους περασαμε; 
> Εγω περασα απο πανελληνιες και ειναι απολυτα ηλιθιο το να ξερω οτι εχω περασει, αλλα να μην εχω ιδεα σε πια πολη.... Και οκ, λογικα θα μενω μεσα στην σχολη, αν περρασω ασπροπυργο και πρεπει να βρω σπιτι, ποτε θα προλαβω;


Η σχολή δεν νομίζω να ενημερώσει αλλά σίγουρα μέσα απο το nautilia θα το μάθεις,κάποιος θα το ποστάρει και για του υπόλοιπους..Μπορείς βέβαια να μπεις και στην σελίδα του υπουργείου..

----------


## unibomb

Πηρα τηλεφωνο στη ΔΕΚΝ και μου ειπαν τη Δευτερα τα αποτελεσματα.....αντε καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε!

----------


## vaggos_saos

Ναι και εγω στη σχολη που πηρα, μου ειπαν οτι εαν δεν βγουνε και αυριο, απο βδομαδα. :Mad:  Και μετα σου λεει 1 του μηνος ξεκινανε τα μαθηματα. :Confused:  αντε να προλαβεις να βρεις σπιτι μετα αν περασεις σε κανενα Ασπροπυργο.:???:

----------


## fusi0n

Η σχολή θα'χει ξεκινήσει και τα αποτέλεσματα δεν θα 'χουν βγει ακόμα  :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :roll::roll::mrgreen:

----------


## vaggos_saos

Μην το γελας φιλε μου! Ετσι οπως παμε.. :Mad:

----------


## smarag

Καλησπέρα σας,

Εχω εναν ξαδερφο που εχει δηλώσει με σειρά 
ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ, ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ , κτλ.

Λογικά θα έρθει ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ? ή σε κάποια απο τα επόμενα. 
Η Μονιμη κατοικια του είναι ΑΘΗΝΑ μπορεί να ζητήσει να πάει σε κάποιο εκτός ΑΘΗΝΩΝ σχολή ??? 

Τι γίνεται ???

----------


## panosL

> Η σχολή θα'χει ξεκινήσει και τα αποτέλεσματα δεν θα 'χουν βγει ακόμα :roll::roll::mrgreen:


Έχουμε να κάνουμε ξανα με ένα νεοσύστατο Υπουργείο για αυτό άλλβωστε και δε λειτουργεί η επίσιμη ιστοσελίδα...Υποονη..όλα θα γινουν...το θεμα ενα το ποτε θα βγουνε τα αποτελεσματα αλλα το να είναι θετικά για τους περισσότερουν που θ έλουν να μπυν ΑΕΝ..Καλά να περνάτε.και εχετε καλο χαρτια πανο σας μη φοβάστε για τίποτα......

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## lefteris89

τελικα ρε παιδια βγηκανε σημερα τα αποτελεσματα γιατι οντως η ιστοσελιδα ειναι off.

----------


## pagos

> τελικα ρε παιδια βγηκανε σημερα τα αποτελεσματα γιατι οντως η ιστοσελιδα ειναι off.


Καθε πρωί off είναι, μη περιμένεις άδικα...

----------


## vaggos_saos

Καλησπερα παιδια!! Σημερα που πηρα τηλεφωνο στη σχολη για να μαθω τι γινεται, μου ειπαν απο Δευτερα!

----------


## fusi0n

τουλαχιστον ειναι σιγουρο οτι δευτερα βγαινουν τα αποτελεσματα; ή να παρω τον φουσεκη τηλεφωνο να αναβιωσει την διαχρονικη φαρσα; 

παντως νομιζω οτι παραπανω δεν μπορουν να το τραβηξουν γιατι στις 1 Οκτωβριου ξεκιναει η σχολη...

----------


## unibomb

Παιδια,οπως προειπα πηρα τηλεφωνο την ΔΕΚΝ(στα τηλεφωνα που αναγραφονται στην προκηρυξη) και μου ειπε ΤΗ Δευτερα γιατι τη ρωτησα να μου διευκρινησει ΑΠΟ Δευτερα η ΤΗ Δευτερα;
Οι σχολες δεν ειναι σιγουρες για το ποτε θα αναρτηθουν τα αποτελεσματα...Πιο λογικο ειναι να γνωριζει η Διευθηνση Εκπαιδευσης Ναυτικων του Υπουργειου...

----------


## ImmOrtall

καλησπέρα παιδιά, τα αποτελέσματα μου είπαν και εμένα στο τηλ πως θα βγουν δευτέρα... κ εάν όχι δευτέρα θα είναι τρίτη σίγουρα... τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής κατά 90% ο τελευταίος που θα περάσει αμέσως χωρίς δλδ να είναι στη λίστα αναμονής θα είναι με βαθμό 16 (αυτό μου είπαν) μετά απλά είναι ανάλογα με τις θέσεις των ακαδημιών και πόσοι θα το μετανιώσουν/αλλάξουν πλώρη (για τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά στην αναμονή). αυτά

είμαι αρκετά ενημερωμένος σε ότι αφορά για τα φετινά αποτελέσματα και δεν σασ κρύβω ούτε εγώ με τη σειρά μου πως έχω τρελαθεί για την αναμονή τους... καθώς το όνοιρο μου από μικρό παιδί ήταν αυτό να γίνω καπετάνιος  :Smile:  δυστηχώς όταν εγώ πήγαινα σχολίο ήταν με 17 στις πανελλήνιες και έτσι δεν έκανα καν το κόπο να κοιτάξω πόσο έγραψα... το έμαθα φέτος για το απολυτήριο και πραγματικά τρελάθηκα :Ρ οπότε παιδιά το μόνο που πρέπει να γνωρίζετε είναι πως η δουλειά αυτή δεν είναι αστεία ούτε χαλαρή το λέω γιατί το ξέρω από την οικογένεια μου καθώς όλοι ήταν ναυτικοί και μόνο ο παππούς μου ήταν καπετάνιος :Ρ  :Smile:  άντε πάμε να ταράξουμε τις θάλλασσες τις ξένες να νιώσουμε ξανά έλληνες :Smile: . Καλά αποτελέσματα παιδιά!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μου καλησπέρα !
για τις ΑΕΝ λες ότι ήταν 17 ??
δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να είχε βάση 17

----------


## ImmOrtall

εγώ είμαι 23 τώρα οπότε -3 χρόνια που πήγα στρατό -1 που πήγα ΙΕΚ (και ένας φανταριλίκι)  στα 18 μου λοιπόν οταν ήμουν στο Τ.Ε.Ε η βάση ήταν αυτή η τουλάχιστον έτσι μου είπαν οι καθηγητές τότε.. αυτές τις πληροφορίες θυμάμαι.... και το κακό είναι πως πλέων δεν μπορώ να δόσω πανελλήνιες διότι τα Τ.Ε.Ε έχουν γίνει ΕΠΑΛ κάνω λάθως?

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι τα ΤΕΕ έχουν γίνει ΕΠΑΛ 
όχι σωστά τα λές απλά μου φάνηκε αρκετά μεγάλη η βάση τότε

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

Ηρεμα παιδες...οταν ειναι να βγουν θα βγουν....μην γραφετε για βαθμολογιες και τετοια γτ οσοι π.χ εχουν κατω απο 16 θα ανχοθουν ασχημα....οποτε αφιστε το και οτι γινει....φυσικα αυτο που ειπα ειναι μια απλη φιλικη συμβουλη ετσι...χωρις παρεξηγηση ολοι το ονειρο μας κηνυγαμε.....

Παιδες μολις εμαθα οτι τα αποτελεσματα εχουν βγει αλλα δεν τα εχουν ακομα δημοσιευση(τουλαγιστον οσοι ειναι απο πανελληνιες)...ενας φιλος μ...πηρε τηλ ενα γνωστο του στο υπουργειο και εμαθε οτι τον εστειλαν μακεδονια....ποιεσ ειναι οι συνθηκεσ εκει ξερει κανενας????

----------


## ImmOrtall

από όσο γνωρίζω είναι εσώκλειστη.... βέβαια δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο καθώς μπορείς να βγαίνεις έξω όποτε θέλεις.... τα δωμάτια από όσο ξέρω είναι καινούργια και είναι ανά 12 άτομα.... (δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος....) τώρα όσο αφορά για μαθήματα κ εργαστήρια δεν γνωρίζω.... αλλά υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα για τις σχολές ΑΕΝ....  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ συγγνώμη για τ βαθμό που είπα και άγχωσα μερικούς αλλά επειδή είμαι και εγώ αγχωμένος θεορώ πως η αλήθεια πρέπει να μαθέναιτε γρήγορα έτσι ώστε να χουμε άμυνα για τα χειρότερα  :Smile:  αυτά  :Smile:

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

> από όσο γνωρίζω είναι εσώκλειστη.... βέβαια δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο καθώς μπορείς να βγαίνεις έξω όποτε θέλεις.... τα δωμάτια από όσο ξέρω είναι καινούργια και είναι ανά 12 άτομα.... (δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος....) τώρα όσο αφορά για μαθήματα κ εργαστήρια δεν γνωρίζω.... αλλά υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα για τις σχολές ΑΕΝ.... 
> 
> Υ.Γ συγγνώμη για τ βαθμό που είπα και άγχωσα μερικούς αλλά επειδή είμαι και εγώ αγχωμένος θεορώ πως η αλήθεια πρέπει να μαθέναιτε γρήγορα έτσι ώστε να χουμε άμυνα για τα χειρότερα  αυτά


Οχι ρε φιλε ενταξει χαλαρα....και εγω μες'το ανχος ειμαι...μενω ξαγριπνος και κοιμαμε 2-3 το μεσημερι ....και περιμενω μηπως χτιπισει το τηλ η μηπως δω κατι στο σιτε του υπουργειου.......και ολα αυτα γτ ειναι το ονειρο μ...απο μικρο παιδι ειχα τρελο κολλημα με τα πλοια.....

----------


## Νικόλας

> Παιδες μολις εμαθα οτι τα αποτελεσματα εχουν βγει αλλα δεν τα εχουν ακομα δημοσιευση(τουλαγιστον οσοι ειναι απο πανελληνιες)...ενας φιλος μ...πηρε τηλ ενα γνωστο του στο υπουργειο και εμαθε οτι τον εστειλαν μακεδονια....ποιεσ ειναι οι συνθηκεσ εκει ξερει κανενας????


και μεις από πανελλήνιες είμαστε αλλά δεν έχουμε τον ''μπάρμπα'' οπότε ...
αλλά μην βιάζεστε έχουμε χρόνο ακόμα μέχρι τις 1 του μήνα ΦΕΤΑΑΑ :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## pagos

> καλησπέρα παιδιά, τα αποτελέσματα μου είπαν και εμένα στο τηλ πως θα βγουν δευτέρα... κ εάν όχι δευτέρα θα είναι τρίτη σίγουρα... τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής κατά 90% ο τελευταίος που θα περάσει αμέσως χωρίς δλδ να είναι στη λίστα αναμονής θα είναι με βαθμό 16 (αυτό μου είπαν) μετά απλά είναι ανάλογα με τις θέσεις των ακαδημιών και πόσοι θα το μετανιώσουν/αλλάξουν πλώρη (για τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά στην αναμονή). αυτά
> 
> είμαι αρκετά ενημερωμένος σε ότι αφορά για τα φετινά αποτελέσματα και δεν σασ κρύβω ούτε εγώ με τη σειρά μου πως έχω τρελαθεί για την αναμονή τους... καθώς το όνοιρο μου από μικρό παιδί ήταν αυτό να γίνω καπετάνιος  δυστηχώς όταν εγώ πήγαινα σχολίο ήταν με 17 στις πανελλήνιες και έτσι δεν έκανα καν το κόπο να κοιτάξω πόσο έγραψα... το έμαθα φέτος για το απολυτήριο και πραγματικά τρελάθηκα :Ρ οπότε παιδιά το μόνο που πρέπει να γνωρίζετε είναι πως η δουλειά αυτή δεν είναι αστεία ούτε χαλαρή το λέω γιατί το ξέρω από την οικογένεια μου καθώς όλοι ήταν ναυτικοί και μόνο ο παππούς μου ήταν καπετάνιος :Ρ  άντε πάμε να ταράξουμε τις θάλλασσες τις ξένες να νιώσουμε ξανά έλληνες. Καλά αποτελέσματα παιδιά!!!!


Αυτο με το 16 απο που ακριβώς βγήκε? Δική σου εικασία ειναι ή στο ειπανε απο το υπουργείο ή καποιος γνωστός σου? Μιλας για πανελληνιες ή για απολυτήριο? Να σου υπενθυμίσω πως περισυ περασανε ατομα με 9 και 12

----------


## Sizor

> καλησπέρα παιδιά, τα αποτελέσματα μου είπαν και εμένα στο τηλ πως θα βγουν δευτέρα... κ εάν όχι δευτέρα θα είναι τρίτη σίγουρα... τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής κατά 90% ο τελευταίος που θα περάσει αμέσως χωρίς δλδ να είναι στη λίστα αναμονής θα είναι με βαθμό 16 (αυτό μου είπαν) μετά απλά είναι ανάλογα με τις θέσεις των ακαδημιών και πόσοι θα το μετανιώσουν/αλλάξουν πλώρη (για τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά στην αναμονή). αυτά
> 
> είμαι αρκετά ενημερωμένος σε ότι αφορά για τα φετινά αποτελέσματα και δεν σασ κρύβω ούτε εγώ με τη σειρά μου πως έχω τρελαθεί για την αναμονή τους... καθώς το όνοιρο μου από μικρό παιδί ήταν αυτό να γίνω καπετάνιος  δυστηχώς όταν εγώ πήγαινα σχολίο ήταν με 17 στις πανελλήνιες και έτσι δεν έκανα καν το κόπο να κοιτάξω πόσο έγραψα... το έμαθα φέτος για το απολυτήριο και πραγματικά τρελάθηκα :Ρ οπότε παιδιά το μόνο που πρέπει να γνωρίζετε είναι πως η δουλειά αυτή δεν είναι αστεία ούτε χαλαρή το λέω γιατί το ξέρω από την οικογένεια μου καθώς όλοι ήταν ναυτικοί και μόνο ο παππούς μου ήταν καπετάνιος :Ρ  άντε πάμε να ταράξουμε τις θάλλασσες τις ξένες να νιώσουμε ξανά έλληνες. Καλά αποτελέσματα παιδιά!!!!


Φιλε μου όταν κάποιος έχει πραγματικά ένα όνειρο το κυνηγάει και δεν τον σταματάνε "εμπόδια" του τύπου υψηλές βάσεις κλπ.Μου φάνηκαν αρκετά αντιφατικά αυτά τα 2,όνειρο και υψηλές βάσεις που σε σταμάτησαν..δεν πάνε μαζί.

----------


## Sizor

> από όσο γνωρίζω είναι εσώκλειστη.... βέβαια δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο καθώς μπορείς να βγαίνεις έξω όποτε θέλεις.... τα δωμάτια από όσο ξέρω είναι καινούργια και είναι ανά 12 άτομα.... (δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος....) τώρα όσο αφορά για μαθήματα κ εργαστήρια δεν γνωρίζω.... αλλά υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα για τις σχολές ΑΕΝ.... 
> 
> Υ.Γ συγγνώμη για τ βαθμό που είπα και άγχωσα μερικούς αλλά επειδή είμαι και εγώ αγχωμένος θεορώ πως η αλήθεια πρέπει να μαθέναιτε γρήγορα έτσι ώστε να χουμε άμυνα για τα χειρότερα  αυτά


Η σχολη δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά εσώκλειστη.Δηλώνεις εσωτερική η εξωτερική φοίτηση.Στην εξωτερική δεν έχεις κάποιο περιορισμό.Στην εσωτερική δικαιούσε έξοδο κάθε τεταρτη και παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο.Μοναχα οι τεταρτοετείς έχουν το δικαίωμα να βγαίνουν οποτε θέλουν.Από εκεί και πέρα ανάλογα με την διαγωγή των σπουδαστών κρίνετε και αν τα μετρα αυτά θα τηρούνται αυστηρά η oxi.px πέρυσι που γίνανε επεισόδια με πρωτοετείς οι λιμενικοί κάνανε ελεγχους κάθε βραδυ στις 11 στους θαλάμους σημειώνοντας οποιον έλειπε.Τέλος τα δωμάτια είναι 8 ατόμων.Αντε να μπούνε extra 2 κρεβάτια μετά τις μεταγραφές σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν πολλές αιτήσεις εσωτερικής φοίτησης

----------


## newsman

αυτοί που θα μπουν θα είναι σίγουρα τα παιδιά που πιάνουν την βάση απο τις πανελλήνιες και απο τα απολυτίρια όποιος έχει δόντι...

υγ:Η σχολή της Μακεδονίας(Μηχανιόνα) δεν είναι και από τις καλύτερες σχολές και μιλάω με απο προσωπικές εμπειρίες...
1 κυκλοφορεί κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι(ναρκωμανείς,κλέφτες κτλ)
2 πολλοι από αυτούς είναι εσώκλειστοι
3 στην διοίκιση δεν καίγετε καρφί για το τι γίνετε στους θαλάμους
4 για τον παραπανο λόγο υπάρχουν στοβαρές πιθανότιτες η σχολή να γίνει υποχρεωτικής εξωτερικής φοίτισης καθώς έχουν ριμάξει τα πάντα από τα καλόπαιδα που έμεναν εκεί

----------


## Sizor

> Αυτο με το 16 απο που ακριβώς βγήκε? Δική σου εικασία ειναι ή στο ειπανε απο το υπουργείο ή καποιος γνωστός σου? Μιλας για πανελληνιες ή για απολυτήριο? Να σου υπενθυμίσω πως περισυ περασανε ατομα με 9 και 12


 Πέρυσι επίσης εισάχθηκαν 1350 άτομα ενώ φέτος 700

----------


## alekoz

> Αυτο με το 16 απο που ακριβώς βγήκε? Δική σου εικασία ειναι ή στο ειπανε απο το υπουργείο ή καποιος γνωστός σου? Μιλας για πανελληνιες ή για απολυτήριο? Να σου υπενθυμίσω πως περισυ περασανε ατομα με 9 και 12


Persi perase o teleuteos me 13,8 apolitirio gia pliarxon kai oxi me 9 ...

----------


## mujer_latina

Καλησπέρα σας.

Γνωρίζει κανείς βάσει τα περσυνά δεδομένα ποιες εφημερίδες θα δημοσιεύσουν τα αποτελέσματα...?

----------


## pagos

> Persi perase o teleuteos me 13,8 apolitirio gia pliarxon kai oxi me 9 ...


Ειδες να μιλάω μόνο για Πλοιάρχων? Και δεν ξερω ποιοι περασανε που και με πόσο, αυτο που ξέρω ειναι οτι στον περσινό πίνακα ειδα ατομα με 9.000 και 12.000 μόρια, αρκετά κιολας. Κ αυτο που λες με 13.8 απολυτίριο μπορει να περιλαμβάνει και καποιο δίπλωμα αγγλικών, μπορει καποιος να εχει 13 και με τα αγγλικά να πηγαίνει 14 - 14.5. Επίσης παίζουνε ρόλο και οι κατηγοριες, ΠΧ στην κατηγορία των ΤΕΕ (λογικά) δεν θα εχουνε δώσει το ίδιο μεγάλος αριθμός ατόμων με τις υπολοιπες, συν του οτι σε γενικές γραμμές τα απολυτήρια ΤΕΕ εχουνε χαμηλότερες βαθμολογίες επι το πλείστον

----------


## ImmOrtall

βρε παιδια αυτα που ειπα μου τα ειπαν απο το υπουργειο ναι... και μιλαω για απολυτηριο........ για το 16 δλδ...... ειμαι κ εγω κατω απο το 16 οποτε μακαρι να μου ειπαν μπαρουφες....... περα απο αυτο φιλε μου για το οτι δεν επρεπε να με σταματησει που λες  :Smile:  απο τη μια εχεις ενα τεραστιο δικιο..... αλλα εαν εσενα εκεινη τη χρονια στην οικογενεια σου μεσα πεθαιναν ατομα... δεν νομιζω πως θα κοιταγες το διαβασμα..... οπως και να εχει δεν σε κατηγορω.... απλα μην προδικαζετε γεγονοτα χωρις να γνωριζετε.... περα αυτου μακαρι να μου ειπαν μπαρουφες (δινω κ τηλ οποιος θελει για να μην νομιζει οτι τον δουλευω ακομα κ ονομα....) οσον αφορα το "δοντι" ειναι μηχανογραφημενα παιδια... δεν γινετε "δοντι" να κανει για αυτο.... :Ρ

----------


## pagos

> οσον αφορα το "δοντι" ειναι μηχανογραφημενα παιδια... δεν γινετε "δοντι" να κανει για αυτο.... :Ρ


Όντως ισχύει απο φετος αυτό. Δεν γινεται να μπεις με μέσο, εχουνε αλλάξει τα παντα, ακομη και το υπουργείο απο το οποιο περνάνε τα χαρτιά πρώτα.
Πάντως μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό το 16 που σου είπανε. Θέλω να πιστεύω (ή να ελπίζω) πως αν ισχύει αφορά τα απολυτήρια ενιαίου, διαφορετικά κλάφτα χαράλαμπε..

----------


## ImmOrtall

φιλε μου εγω να δεις πως παρακαλαω να μην ισχυει.......  :Sad:

----------


## pagos

Υπομονή.. Στη χειροτερη ξαναδοκιμάζεις του χρόνου που θα ειναι (ελπιζω και παλι) καλυτερα τα πραγματα.. αυτο το 80-20 και ο τοσο μικρος αριθμος παιδιων που παίρνουν με απολυτήριο μας εχει θάψει κυριολεκτικά φετος. 
Τεσπα ειναι εντελώς αλλο θεμα αυτο και καλύτερα να μη το θίξω εδω, που θέλανε να αναβαθμίσουνε την εκπαίδευση σ αυτον τον τομέα , και τις ΑΕΝ. Ειναι που υπαρχει ΕΛΕΙΨΗ Ελληνων αξιωματικών, γι αυτο παιρνουν λιγοτερα ατομα φετος... Συν του οτι η εισαγωγη κατάντησε περα για πέρα άδικη, που θα μπουνε ατομα απο Πανελληνιες με 8 και 9 και θα μείνουνε εκτός ωριμα ατομα που εχουνε αποφασήσει να ακολουθήσουνε αυτον τον κλάδο με απολυτηριο 13-14+

----------


## ImmOrtall

αστα να πανε φιλε ολα τωρα βρηκαν να τα αλλαξουν χωρις να εχουν ιδεα τι κανουν...... απο την αλλη χτυπαω τη δικη μου κεφαλι στο τοιχο γτ γ ολα φτεω εγω... θα μπορουσα αν δν τα χα παρατησει να το μαθαινα απο περυσι και οχι απο τη τηλεοραση που τοσο πολυ αντιπαθω...... (αφου η αδερφη μ στο τηλ μου το ειπε:Ρ)

----------


## pagos

Μια απο τα ίδια... Πέρισυ δε πρόλαβα την προκύρηξη για μια μερα, και έκανα τα χαρτιά φέτος. Πέρισυ θα πέρναγα σίγουρα, φέτος ειμαι με τη ψυχή στο στομα, και το κακο ειναι οτι τα ανακοινωνουνε και τοσο αργα που και να θέλεις δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο, ειναι πολυ αργα..
Πάντως απο περιέργια θα θελα να γράψουνε εδώ οσοι εχουνε δώσει με απολυτήριο ΤΕΕ , και τι βαθμό είχανε, να δουμε σε τι επίπεδα ειμαστε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ImmOrtall

δεν επιτρεπετε απο τους κανονισμους αυτο :Ρ δυστηχως...... παντως και εγω απο ΤΕΕ ειμαι κ εχω 13.8/11 κ πολυτεκνια (τεχνικος εφαρμογων Υ/Η)

----------


## pagos

> δεν επιτρεπετε απο τους κανονισμους αυτο :Ρ δυστηχως...... παντως και εγω απο ΤΕΕ ειμαι κ εχω 13.8/11 κ πολυτεκνια (τεχνικος εφαρμογων Υ/Η)


Έχεις δηλώσει πολύτεκνος στη προκύρηξη?

----------


## ImmOrtall

ναι κανονικά............ λογω παγιδας λες ε? εε απο την αλλη ποσοι σκεφτηκαν πως αν δηλωναν θα ηταν λαθος? :Ρ

----------


## pagos

Αν σκεφτεις οτι θα περασει μονο ενας πολύτεκνος απο τη κατηγορία σου, μαλλον κακως το έκανες με τετοιο βαθμό. Πριν λιγες μερες ειχε μπει ενα παιδι που είχε 20 και ειχε δηλώσει πολύτεκνος, αλλα δε θυμαμαι σε ποια κατηγορια ηταν. ελπιζω οχι στη δικη σου  :Razz:

----------


## ImmOrtall

ακομα και ετσι να ειναι.... (το παιδι αυτο ηταν γυναικα:Ρ κ δωσαμε την ιδια μερα τα χαρτια στον ασπροπυργο:Ρ) στις θεσεις π θα ειμαι σε αναμωνη θα χω περισσοτερες απο οτι στην αλλη κατηγορια..... δεν νομιζεις? :Ρ

----------


## lefteris89

αν βγουν τη δευτερα τελικα τα ποτελεσματα θα μας δωσουν τις 10 μερες να εμφανιστουμε στις σχολες η θα τρεχουμε με τη ψυχη στο στομα να προλαβουμε??δε καταλαβαινω τι ειναι αυτα που κανουνε..απτη μια φωναζουνε οτι θελουνε ατομα σωστα στις αεν και αλλα περι αναβαθμισης του επιπεδου  και απτην αλλη ειναι σα να μας θεωρουνε δε ξερω εγω τι...
τι τελικα ιχυει???????

----------


## ImmOrtall

χαχα πολυ σοφο αυτο που ειπες :Ρ ενας θεος ξερει!!!!!! να φανταστεις οπως προειπε κ ο φιλος απο πανω κ εσυ τωρα ατομα θελουν κ ριξαν τις θεσεις 500 λιγοτερες..... αν ολα αυτα ειχαν φυλλο τοτε θα ελεγα πως ολοι τους ειναι γυναικες :Ρ αλλα λενε κ αλλα κανουνε :Ρ κ αλλα θελουνε χαχαχα

----------


## lefteris89

θα μας παρουνε φαλαγγι οι φιλιπινεζοι μου φαινεται

----------


## lefteris89

πως μπορω να μαθω τι θεση εχω περασει στις αεν?

----------


## testakross

δηλαδη αφου ο τελευταιος θα μπει με 16 εγω που εκανα τα χαρτια μου με απολυτηριο 13 δεν μπαινω σωστα???

----------


## ImmOrtall

> δηλαδη αφου ο τελευταιος θα μπει με 16 εγω που εκανα τα χαρτια μου με απολυτηριο 13 δεν μπαινω σωστα???


ρε φιλε δεν ειναι σιγουρο αυτο...... εμενα το ειπε στο τηλ ενας κυριος απο τ υπουργιο... οποτε δεν ξερουμε αν ισχυει.......

----------


## fusi0n

ρε παιδια ειμαι τριτεκνος ... αμα κανω χαρτια για μεταγραφη μπορω να παω να φοιτησω κατευθειαν στην αλλη σχολη ή πρεπει να περιμενω 1.5 μηνα;

----------


## ImmOrtall

> ρε παιδια ειμαι τριτεκνος ... αμα κανω χαρτια για μεταγραφη μπορω να παω να φοιτησω κατευθειαν στην αλλη σχολη ή πρεπει να περιμενω 1.5 μηνα;


συγγνωμη κιολας.... αλλα αυτο δεν νομιζω να ειναι προβλημα!!!! :Ρ ας μην ειχα ουτε για φαι λεφτα να κοιμομουν εξωω μονο να ξερα οτι περασαααααα χαχαχαχα με το πονο μας παιζεις????? λολ

----------


## Sizor

Μεταγραφές παίρνεις εύκολα,αν είσαι τριτεκνος μπορώ να πω σίγουρα.Από εκεί και πέρα τηρείται κανονικά η διαδικασία.Εγγραφη στη σχολη που πέρασες και φοιτάς σε αυτή μέχρι να ανακοινωθούν οι μεταγραφές.Επίσης είναι λιγότερο από 1.5 μηνας αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Alex_7_

Ti sto kalo 8a ginei...8a vgoune simera ta apotelesmata...???

----------


## pagos

> Ti sto kalo 8a ginei...8a vgoune simera ta apotelesmata...???


Ετσι οπως το πάνε του χρόνου τετοια εποχή...

----------


## Sizor

Βγήκανε.
Check αρχική σελίδα υπουργείου (http://www.yen.gr)

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## manos92

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΤΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΝ???????

----------


## pagos

Επιδεί η αρχική σελίδα ειναι συνεχώς κάτω, δοκιμάστε αυτό το λίνκ http://www.yen.gr/wide/home.html
Όταν λειτουργίσει το σάιτ θα μπορείτε να μπείτε εδώ κι ας ειναι κάτω η αρχική σελίδα.

Μήπως εχει τσιμπήσει κανενας το pdf με τα αποτελέσματα να το ανεβάσει εδω?

----------


## manos92

An Error Occurred ΑΥΤΟ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ..

----------


## pagos

> An Error Occurred ΑΥΤΟ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ..


Το ξέρω φίλε μου, απλώς οταν λειτουργίσει ξανά το σάιτ καλύτερα να δοκιμάσεις σε αυτή τη σελίδα γιατι η αρχική πολλές φορες δεν ανοίγει, λέει πως ειναι εκτός λειτουργείας κτλ ενώ δεν είναι

----------


## Sizor

http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/attachm...3++2010-11.pdf (Πλοίαρχοι)



http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/attachm...3++2010-11.pdf (Μηχανικοί)



http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/attachm...9D+2010-11.pdf (Πλοίαρχοι Επιλαχόντες)



http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/attachm...9D+2010-11.pdf (Μηχανικοί Επιλαχόντες)



Οι επιτυχόντες πρέπει να παρουσιαστούν για εγγραφή όχι αργότερα από την 08η Οκτωβρίου 2010, ημέρα Παρασκευή, διαφορετικά χάνουν το δικαίωμα εγγραφής τους.



    Απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά για την εγγραφή σπουδαστών στις ΑΕΝ είναι τα εξής:

    1.Αστυνομική ταυτότητα και μια φωτοτυπία αυτής

    2.Τέσσερις (04) φωτογραφίες

    3.Πρωτότυπο απολυτήριο (εάν δεν έχει κατατεθεί).


Καλή Επιτυχία!

----------


## Alex_7_

> http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/attachm...3++2010-11.pdf (Πλοίαρχοι)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/attachm...3++2010-11.pdf (Μηχανικοί)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/attachm...9D+2010-11.pdf (Πλοίαρχοι Επιλαχόντες)
> ...


 File,den mou anoigoune ta link pou edwses...!!!

----------


## cptvlg

Πιο πιθανό είναι εδώ:
Και μετά δελτία τύπου ημέρας
Πλοίαρχοι
Μηχανικοί
Επιλαχόντες Πλοίαρχοι
Επιλαχόντες Μηχανικοί

----------


## paragadi

Παιδιά μην το παλεύεται άλλο από το Υπουργείο!!!!! Πηγαίνεται στο google και γρέψτε ΕΙΣΑΓΟΜΕΝΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ ή ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΊ ΤΟΥ ΕΤΟΥΣ 2010  και πηγαίνετε στην πρώτη σελίδα που θα σας ανοίξει!!!!! Καλή επιτυχία!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sizor

http://www.ana-mpa.gr/anaweb/user/sh...aindoc=9144001

----------


## pagos

Περασανε ατομα με 6 και δεν περασανε με 15. Απιστευτο.
Με τους επιλαχόντες ξέρει κανεις τι ακριβώς γίνεται?
Αυτη η Σειρα Επιτυχ. τι ειναι?

----------


## Sizor

> Περασανε ατομα με 6 και δεν περασανε με 15. Απιστευτο.
> Με τους επιλαχόντες ξέρει κανεις τι ακριβώς γίνεται?
> Αυτη η Σειρα Επιτυχ. τι ειναι?


 Κοίτα και τις κατηγοριες φιλε μου.Κατά 99% όσοι περάσανε με 6 είναι στην πρώτη κατηγορια,αυτή δηλαδή των πανελλαδικών  :Wink: 
Η σειρά επιτυχίας είναι η σειρά που μπήκες στη σχολη.Αν έχεις σειρά επιτυχίας 5 πχ έχεις μπει πέμπτος  με άλλους 4 πριν από σένα.

----------


## vaggos_saos

Καλησπερα παιδια!! :Smile:  εγω ειμαι στον πινακα επιλαχοντων και σειρα επιτυχιας 336, ειναι καλο αυτο?? :Confused:  αν μπορει ας με κατατοπισει καποιος.! Ευχαριστω πολυ!! :Very Happy:

----------


## fusi0n

περασα και γω εκει π ηθελα και δεν θα χρειαστει να κανω μεταγγραφη... αυτο που με παρεξενευσε ειναι οτι το πτυχιο των αγγλικων μου μετρησε για 1000 ενω στην προκηρηξη εγραφε οτι μετραει για 1500 και στην σχολη π ειχα παει ο υπευθυνος εκει ειχε γραψει 1500 στην αιτηση... τεσπα! δεν βαριεσαι!

----------


## pagos

Αν δεν εχεις μπει στη σχολή τι ρόλο παιζει η σειρά επιτυχίας στους επιλαχόντες? 
Βλέπω άτομο που εχει σειρα επιτυχιας 40 στην ιδια κατηγορια, ενω εγω έχω πολυ χαμηλότερο (ναι, ειμαι στους επιλαχόντες!). 
Πέραν αυτού έχουμε καμιά ελπίδα να μπούμε οσοι δεν περασαμε ή να τα παρατήσουμε για φέτος?

----------


## Mks

και εγω φιλε pagos εχω Σειρά Επιτυχιας 72 και αλλοι εχουν πολυ παραπανω στην ιδια κατηγορια στους εισαγωμενουσς και ειμαι επιλαχοντας τι ρολο βαραει αυτο?

----------


## paragadi

Όσο πιο μικρή είναι η σειρά επιτυχία σας τόσο πιο πολλές πιθανότητες έχετε να σας επιλέξουν αργότερα να πάρετε τη θέση κάποιου άλλου που θα παρατήσει τη σχολή..... :Surprised:

----------


## fusi0n

γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας, θα λαμβάνουν επί πλέον 1500 μονάδες στον γενικό βαθμό του
 • Πιστοποιητικό TEST OF ENGLISH FOR INTERNATIONAL COMMUNICATION (TOEIC) του
EDUCATIONAL TESTING SERVICE / CHAUNCEY USA με βαθμολογία από 785 έως 900 ή


ΕΓΩ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΧΑ 955 Μ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΑΝ... ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ 1500!!!! ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ!!! ΜΕΧΡΙ 900 ΛΕΕΙ...ΑΝΑΠΗΡΟΙ....

----------


## pagos

> Όσο πιο μικρή είναι η σειρά επιτυχία σας τόσο πιο πολλές πιθανότητες έχετε να σας επιλέξουν αργότερα να πάρετε τη θέση κάποιου άλλου που θα παρατήσει τη σχολή.....


Οι κατηγορίες παίζουνε ρόλο? ΠΧ αν φύγει καποιος απο την κατηγορια 3-1 θα πάρουνε καποιον επιλαχόν απο την 3-1 ή γενικώς τον αμέσως επόμενο βαθμολογικά ?

----------


## alekoz

Pali me ton P... agalia ante kai tou xronou  :Very Happy: 
Mia , duo e stin triti...

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

Mηχανικων ΧΙΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ Μ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΙΤΑ......ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑΝ......

----------


## manos92

ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

Παιδες...ξερετε αν θα μασ παρουν καποιο τηλ για να μας ενημεροσουν??....

----------


## vaggos_saos

καλησπερα!! Ποσα ειναι συνολικα ολα τα ατομα πλοιαρχων που ειναι στους επιτυχοντες??

----------


## fusi0n

1071 :P ..

----------


## Νικόλας

Ωραία Πρέβεζα με στείλαν(μια από τις τελευταίες επιλογές μου) κανείς άλλλος ??
να κάνω και μια ερώτηση.βάση των οικονομικών συνθηκών όποιος δεν κατέχει κουμπαρά τι κάνει οεο ? :Confused: 
ελπίζω να μου δώσουν μεταγραφή είμαι και τρίτεκνος

----------


## apprentice off

Περασα και εγς πρεβεζα στην πρωτη μου επιλογη. αν ειναι κανεις αλλοσ και ενδιαφερεται για συγκατοικηση ασ στειλει μυν!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Παιδες...ξερετε αν θα μασ παρουν καποιο τηλ για να μας ενημεροσουν??....


Αν εισαι επιλαχων θα σε παρουν καποια στιγμη αν περασεις καπου. Αν περασες κανονικα οχι εσυ πρεπει να παρεις τηλεφωνο στην σχολη που περασες και να πας απο εκει καποια στιγμη να κανει την εγγραφη σου.

----------


## Pavliaris

Κανεις που να περασε κεφαλονια (ΙΟΝΙΩΝ ΝΗΣΩΝ) ??????????????

----------


## unibomb

Τελικα δεν αρχιζει η σχολη 1/10?

----------


## τρελοΣυριανος

> Αν εισαι επιλαχων θα σε παρουν καποια στιγμη αν περασεις καπου. Αν περασες κανονικα οχι εσυ πρεπει να παρεις τηλεφωνο στην σχολη που περασες και να πας απο εκει καποια στιγμη να κανει την εγγραφη σου.


 
οχι ευτιχως περασα χιο οποτε αυριο θα παρω τηλ.....

----------


## alkiviadis

> Τελικα δεν αρχιζει η σχολη 1/10?


Η σχολή αρχίζει κανονικά 1/10 γ αυτούς που έχουν εγγραφεί(δευτεροετείς κλπ.)για τους υπόλοιπους όπως έχει αναφερθεί πιο πάνω υπάρχει περιθώριο μέχρι 8/10..Ρίχνετε και καμιά ματιά πριν γράψετε ό,τι σας κατέβει...

----------


## haytek

> Ωραία Πρέβεζα με στείλαν(μια από τις τελευταίες επιλογές μου) κανείς άλλλος ??
> να κάνω και μια ερώτηση.βάση των οικονομικών συνθηκών όποιος δεν κατέχει κουμπαρά τι κάνει οεο ?
> ελπίζω να μου δώσουν μεταγραφή είμαι και τρίτεκνος


Στην Πρέβεζα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα εσωτερικής φοίτησης δηλαδή να μείνεις μέσα στη σχολή..Οπότε αν τα οικονομικά δεν είναι αρκετά , τότε μένεις μέσα..

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Ο ΤΕΛΕΥΤΕΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΛΗΣΕ ΤΗΝ  ' ΠΟΡΤΑ' ΜΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΜΟΡΙΑ ΜΠΗΚΕ??

----------


## manos92

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 11/10 ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ .....ΑΡΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ

----------


## unibomb

> Η σχολή αρχίζει κανονικά 1/10 γ αυτούς που έχουν εγγραφεί(δευτεροετείς κλπ.)για τους υπόλοιπους όπως έχει αναφερθεί πιο πάνω υπάρχει περιθώριο μέχρι 8/10..Ρίχνετε και καμιά ματιά πριν γράψετε ό,τι σας κατέβει...


Οτι πεις.........

----------


## alkiviadis

> Οτι πεις.........


Αν έχεις κάποια αντίρρηση πέστο μου σε pm..

----------


## amfibios

ΕΙΜΑΙ 30 ΕΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΕΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΕΝ.

----------


## newsman

Παιδιά(τρόπος του λέγειν)!Πήγα το 1ο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι και δυστυχώς έκατσα μόνο 4 μήνες και 20 μέρες.Το λάτρεψα το πλοίο.Ήμουν σε ποντοπόρο φορτηγό και αν και δεν έπιασα καλά λιμάνια αν μου έλεγαν να ξαναμπαρκάρω τώρα(μετά από ένα μήνα)θα έλεγα χίλια ναι χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.Δεν είχα κανένα βίσμα στο πλοίο ή στην εταιρία και ο μισθός μου είναι από τους πιο χαμηλούς(1000 ευρώ κλειστός χωρίς extra και υπερωρίες).Ο Γραμματικός μου είπε οτι όσοι είμαστε σε αυτό το επάγγελμα είμαστε άτομα που δεν θα μπορούσαν να στεριόσουν σε καμία άλλη δουλειά ή άτομα που τους έσπρωξε η ανάγκη ή αυτοί που έχουν τρελή αγάπη στην θάλασσα.Όλοι εκτός βαποριού μου έλεγαν και λένε φυγε όσο είναι νωρίς, εγώ όμως δεν θα τα παρατήσω για κανένα λόγο(έτσι το βλέπω τώρα).Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας!


Second Apprendice Officer (όπως με αποκαλούσαν και οι Φιλλιπινέζοι ναύτες)

----------


## Dark_kronos

Στις Α.Ε.Ν. δυστιχος δεν σε περνει, η τελευτεα προκυριξη (που ουτος η αλλος την εχασες, θα επρεπε να περιμενεις μεχρι του χρονου) ειχε σαν οριο ηλικιας τα 26 (αν θυμαμε καλα, αλλα σιγουρα ητανε κατω απο 30).
Τωρα για ιδιωτικες σχολες δεν ξερω, πιθανο ομως να μην εχουν οριο ηλικιας.

----------


## newsman

παιδιά!ήρεμα!δεν είμαστε στο καράβι!chiiiillll!

----------


## mujer_latina

> Η σχολή αρχίζει κανονικά 1/10 γ αυτούς που έχουν εγγραφεί(δευτεροετείς κλπ.)για τους υπόλοιπους όπως έχει αναφερθεί πιο πάνω υπάρχει περιθώριο μέχρι 8/10..Ρίχνετε και καμιά ματιά πριν γράψετε ό,τι σας κατέβει...





Συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε! Να σου πω τι ακριβώς ήθελαν για την εγγραφή? Κάνεις και κάποια υπεύθυνη δήλωση μαζί με τα δικαιολογητικά που καταθέτεις?
Γνωρίζεις από τι ώρα μέχρι τι ώρα γίνονται οι εγγραφές? ¶ρα μαθήματα για εμάς τους πρωτοετείς από 11/10  :Smile:  Σούυυυυυυυυυυυπερ! ¶ντε και καλή μας αρχή!

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## pagos

Έχω μια απορία.. Με τους επιλαχόντες πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί το θέμα? Μέχρι τη σειρα επιτυχίας ειναι ξεκάθαρο το θέμα, αλλα μετα μπερδεύει αρκετά. ΠΧ στους επιλαχόντες υπαρχουνε ατομα ΜΟΝΟ της 3ης γενικής κατηγορίας. Αν δεν πάνε να γραφτούνε παιδιά που περάσανε απο πανελλήνιες (1η κατηγορία) θα πάρουνε άτομα απο την λίστα των επιλαχόντων ή ατομα απο Πανελλήνιες? Διοτι στη προκύρηξη έγραφε πως όταν φύγει κάποιος ή αδειάσει καποια θέση παίρνει τη θέση του άτομο της ίδιας κατηγορίας, κ αν δεν υπάρχει, της αμέσως επόμενης.

----------


## fusi0n

αυτός που έκλεισε την πόρτα ήταν ο 96ος με 16,600...

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΙΟΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΥΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ 6.000 ΜΟΡΙΑ ....ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΙΟ Η ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΕΛΙΝΙΕΣ???

----------


## alkiviadis

> Συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε! Να σου πω τι ακριβώς ήθελαν για την εγγραφή? Κάνεις και κάποια υπεύθυνη δήλωση μαζί με τα δικαιολογητικά που καταθέτεις?
> Γνωρίζεις από τι ώρα μέχρι τι ώρα γίνονται οι εγγραφές? ¶ρα μαθήματα για εμάς τους πρωτοετείς από 11/10  Σούυυυυυυυυυυυπερ! ¶ντε και καλή μας αρχή!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τις πληροφορίες!


 
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω..Δεν θυμάμαι πολύ καλά αλλά νομίζω πως απλά συμπληρώναμε μια αίτηση εγγραφής και αυτό ήταν όλο..Απλά πάρε μαζί σου την αστυνομική σου ταυτότητα,4 φωτογραφίες και το πρωτότυπο απολυτήριο αν γράφτηκες με απολυτήριο και δεν το έχεις δώσει..Πήγαινε 9 με 12 και θα είσαι μια χαρα..

----------


## ChiefMate

> Second Apprendice Officer (όπως με αποκαλούσαν και οι Φιλλιπινέζοι ναύτες)


Πρωτα απ ολα μαθε να το γραφεις σωστα,δευτερον κοψε κατι......
Κ τριτον να μην δινεις βαση σε οσα σου λενε,να μιλας με την δουλεια σου κ οχι με το πως σε αποκαλουσαν οι Φιλιπινεζοι ή οι Αρχικαπετανιοι...Ετσι θα πας μπροστα!

----------


## newsman

ok....μάλλον με παρεξήγισες ChiefMate....Δεν το παίζω ιστορία και το πως με φώναζαν οι Φιλλιπινέζοι το είπα χαρητολογόντας...απλός είπα μία προσωπική άποψη.Το apprentice είναι με t και όχι με d(έχεις δίκιο το λάθος είναι εκ παραδρομής).Τέλος το τι δουλειές και τι ρόλο βάραγα στο βαπόρι δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι ο αρμόδιος να πω αν ήταν δύσκολες ή εύκολες.

----------


## ChiefMate

Τωρα μου τα λες καλα!Ευγε!

----------


## jim mech

> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω..Δεν θυμάμαι πολύ καλά αλλά νομίζω πως απλά συμπληρώναμε μια αίτηση εγγραφής και αυτό ήταν όλο..Απλά πάρε μαζί σου την αστυνομική σου ταυτότητα,4 φωτογραφίες και το πρωτότυπο απολυτήριο αν γράφτηκες με απολυτήριο και δεν το έχεις δώσει..Πήγαινε 9 με 12 και θα είσαι μια χαρα..


 παιδια γεια σας,συγχαρητηρια σ ολους οσους μπηκαν στις σχολες,εγω παω κρητη στην 1η μου προτιμηση,εκτος απο τα παραπανω τι αλλο χρειαζεται να εχουμε μαζι μας οταν παμε στη σχολη για να μεινουμε μεσα.πρεπει να εχουμε σεντονια πετσετες??τι μας παρεχουν σαν πρωτοετεις??για να δω τι να παρω μαζι μου απο το σπιτι γιατι ειμαι απο πατρα δεν εχω ευκαιρια για περα δωθε.οποιος ξερει ας απαντησει.συγνωμη αν τα εχετε ξαναπει αλλα ειμαι φρεσκος στο σαιτ και δεν ξερω πολλα.

----------


## alkiviadis

> παιδια γεια σας,συγχαρητηρια σ ολους οσους μπηκαν στις σχολες,εγω παω κρητη στην 1η μου προτιμηση,εκτος απο τα παραπανω τι αλλο χρειαζεται να εχουμε μαζι μας οταν παμε στη σχολη για να μεινουμε μεσα.πρεπει να εχουμε σεντονια πετσετες??τι μας παρεχουν σαν πρωτοετεις??για να δω τι να παρω μαζι μου απο το σπιτι γιατι ειμαι απο πατρα δεν εχω ευκαιρια για περα δωθε.οποιος ξερει ας απαντησει.συγνωμη αν τα εχετε ξαναπει αλλα ειμαι φρεσκος στο σαιτ και δεν ξερω πολλα.


 
Πήγαινε μερικές σελίδες πίσω σε αυτό το topic και θα βρείς απαντήσεις σε όλες σου τις ερωτήσεις..Για αλλαγή σελίδας υπάρχει πάνω και κάτω δεξιά αντίστοιχη επιλογή,είναι πολύ εύκολο φαντάζομαι..

----------


## beholder_86

Γεια σας και από μένα!
  Συγχαρητήρια στα παΐδια που εισήχθησαν φέτος…
  Έχω μια απορία: γνωρίζει κάποιος με ποιο τρόπο λειτουργούν οι μεταγραφές;
  Δηλαδή, αν έχεις τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά σε πάνε ασχέτως πόσο κόσμο έχει στη σχολή που σε δέχονται; η είναι προτιμότερο να ζητήσω μεταγραφή σε περιοχή που ναι μεν είναι λίγο πιο μακριά από την κοντινότερη στο σπίτι μου σχολή αλλά έχει την άνεση να φιλοξενήσει περισσότερους φοιτητές…

  Πχ εγώ πέρασα κεφαλονια. Αλλα είμαι από Κρήτη, έχω περισσότερες πιθανότητες στα Χανιά ή πχ στον Ασπρόπυργο?

----------


## mpakos

Παιδια σορρυ αλλα επειδη δεν μπορω ν βρω τ παλαιοτερο post με τα λεωφορεια κ γενικα με τ μεσα τ οποια μπορει καποιος ν παει στη σχολη στον Ασπροπυργο...αν γινεται να τ θυμισει καποιος η καποιος π τα ξερει ας τ γραψει μια φορα....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!!

----------


## gkanelis

Από Πλατεία Κουμουνδούρου: Α16, Β16, Γ16 
Από Αιγάλεω: στάση Εσταυρωμένος (έξω από το Μετρό): Α16, 866(από την  πλευρά προς Αθήνα όμως λόγω του ότι κάνει τοπικό δρομολόγιο)
Από Πειραιά: Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη: 871, 845
 Η στάση της σχολής λέγεται  Λουζιτάνια

----------


## mpakos

> Από Πλατεία Κουμουνδούρου: Α16, Β16, Γ16 
> Από Αιγάλεω: στάση Εσταυρωμένος (έξω από το Μετρό): Α16, 866(από την  πλευρά προς Αθήνα όμως λόγω του ότι κάνει τοπικό δρομολόγιο)
> Από Πειραιά: Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη: 871, 845
>  Η στάση της σχολής λέγεται  Λουζιτάνια


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vaggos_saos

Καλησπερα παιδια!! Ειμαι στον πινακα των επιλαχοντων και σειρα 336. ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες να μπω στη σχολη, η να μην ελπιζω τιποτα? Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!! :Surprised:

----------


## pagos

> Καλησπερα παιδια!! Ειμαι στον πινακα των επιλαχοντων και σειρα 336. ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες να μπω στη σχολη, η να μην ελπιζω τιποτα? Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!


Αν εννοεις Σειρα επιτυχιας τοτε όχι, δεν υπάρχει καμια περίπτωση δυστιχώς.
Εγώ ειμαι με σειρά 20 και εχω χασει σχεδον κάθε ελπίδα. ¶σε που δεν κανουνε ξεκάθαρο πως ακριβώς θα γίνει η διαλογή ανάμεσα στις κατηγορίες αμα φύγουν παιδια απο τις πανελλήνιες

----------


## gkanelis

stis 10 den arxizete?

----------


## fusi0n

παιδιά η σχολή της συρου τι λεει; εντυπωσεις;

----------


## Apostolos

Παλαιότερα ήταν απο τις καλύτερες... Ακόμη και τώρα κυριαρχει η οικογενιακή αίσθηση μάθησης λόγω μικρού όγκου σπουδαστών... Αν ξαναείχα την ευκαιρία να ξαναπαω στη σχολή πάλι την Σύρο θα επέλεγα

----------


## fusi0n

και μενα μια τετοια αισθηση μου αφησε π την επισκεφτηκα σημερα για να κανω την εγγραφη...! απο συνθηκες μεσα πως ειναι σημερα; ξερει κανενας;

επίσης... εμείς οι φοιτητες των ΑΕΝ δικαιουμαστε φοιτητικο πασο; αν ναι ποτε το παιρνουμε;

----------


## jim mech

γεια σας, μπορει να μου πει καποιος οι κατηγοριες 01/01, 02/01,32/01,31/01,τι σημαινει φανταζομαι γενικο λυκειο,επαλ, απολυτηριο,ειναι ετσι??

----------


## Dark_kronos

> stis 10 den arxizete?


Δευτερα, 11 του μηνα.

----------


## gkanelis

στις εξετασεις θωρακα τι ακριβως ψαχνουν? τι σκοπο εχουν?

----------


## ImmOrtall

καλησπερα παιδια!!!! τελικα εγω δεν τα καταφερα να μπω καθως ειμαι 5ος επιλαχων με πολυτεκνια..... και 5 αυτοι που πανε... οποτε ειναι δυσκολο να μην πανε 5 παιδια :Ρ οποτε ελπιδες καμια...... εγω θα ξεκινιση πρακτικη εξασκηση πρωιπηρεσια στη θαλασσα δλδ... για να παρω μορια ειναι 9μηνη.... αλλα θα ηθελα απο καποιον γνωστη πως και τι ακριβως παιζει με αυτο.... δλδ σε ποιες ετεριες μπορω να απευθυνθο και τετοια  :Smile:  οποιος μπορει παρακαλω βοηθηστε... ευχαριστω  :Smile:  παντως με αυτο θα εχω 19000 μορια :Ρ μπαινω σιγουρα  :Smile:  επειτα ετσι κ αλλιως για καπετανιος παω.... ας αρχισω απο τωρα τη θαλασσα  :Smile:   ευχαριστω

----------


## Joyrider

> στις εξετασεις θωρακα τι ακριβως ψαχνουν? τι σκοπο εχουν?


Αν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση οι πνεύμονες και εάν υπάρχει ιστορικό φυματίωσης.

----------


## gkanelis

thanks  			  				 					 					Joyrider

----------


## Sizor

> καλησπερα παιδια!!!! τελικα εγω δεν τα καταφερα να μπω καθως ειμαι 5ος επιλαχων με πολυτεκνια..... και 5 αυτοι που πανε... οποτε ειναι δυσκολο να μην πανε 5 παιδια :Ρ οποτε ελπιδες καμια...... εγω θα ξεκινιση πρακτικη εξασκηση πρωιπηρεσια στη θαλασσα δλδ... για να παρω μορια ειναι 9μηνη.... αλλα θα ηθελα απο καποιον γνωστη πως και τι ακριβως παιζει με αυτο.... δλδ σε ποιες ετεριες μπορω να απευθυνθο και τετοια  οποιος μπορει παρακαλω βοηθηστε... ευχαριστω  παντως με αυτο θα εχω 19000 μορια :Ρ μπαινω σιγουρα  επειτα ετσι κ αλλιως για καπετανιος παω.... ας αρχισω απο τωρα τη θαλασσα  ευχαριστω


Κενή θέση μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί για διαφορους λόγους.Σκοπός των επιλαχόντων είναι να δημιουργηθεί μια πρώτη εικόνα με τους πρώτους εισαχθέντες και ότι κενή θέση υπάρχει να καλυφθεί με αυτούς.Επίσης προς ενημέρωση σου πέρυσι πήρανε 110 επιλαχόντες.Το μονο που με σκαλώνει και δεν σου λέω ότι έχεις μεγάλες πιθανότητες να μπεις είναι η πολυτεκνία.Δεν έχω ιδέα τι παίζει.

----------


## alekoz

> καλησπερα παιδια!!!! τελικα εγω δεν τα καταφερα να μπω καθως ειμαι 5ος επιλαχων με πολυτεκνια..... και 5 αυτοι που πανε... οποτε ειναι δυσκολο να μην πανε 5 παιδια :Ρ οποτε ελπιδες καμια...... εγω θα ξεκινιση πρακτικη εξασκηση πρωιπηρεσια στη θαλασσα δλδ... για να παρω μορια ειναι 9μηνη.... αλλα θα ηθελα απο καποιον γνωστη πως και τι ακριβως παιζει με αυτο.... δλδ σε ποιες ετεριες μπορω να απευθυνθο και τετοια  οποιος μπορει παρακαλω βοηθηστε... ευχαριστω  παντως με αυτο θα εχω 19000 μορια :Ρ μπαινω σιγουρα  επειτα ετσι κ αλλιως για καπετανιος παω.... ας αρχισω απο τωρα τη θαλασσα  ευχαριστω


Prota prepi na vgalis nautiko filadio (xartoura , iatrikes eksetasis kai swstika pou diarkoun 2 bdomades ) to diskolo einai na vris na mparkaris...

----------


## ImmOrtall

δεν εχω και αλλη λυση  :Smile:  επισεις γτ οχι? γ πλοιαρχος θα παω οποτε ξεκιναω απο τωρα  :Smile:  οκ ρε παιδια θα ψαξω να μπαρκαρω οσο πιο νωρις αρχισω τ ψαξιμο τοσο τ καλυτερο  :Smile:  ευχαριστωωω ξανα!!! παντως του χρονου θα χω 19780 μορια :Ρ μπαινω σιγουρα χεχεχεχεχεχ  :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

βασικά μπορείς να βγάλεις και κόκκινο ναυτικό φυλλάδιο χωρίς σωστικά !

----------


## ImmOrtall

βρε ολα θα τα βγαλω θα παω εκει στο λιμεναρχειο και θα τα βγαλω ολα δεν με σταματαει τπτ!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## pagos

Σήμερα δε θα βγαίνανε οι επιλαχόντες κ πιοι θα περάσουνε στη θέση ποιών? Ανακοινώνονται κάπου αυτά? Ή το υπουργείο παίρνει τηλ απλώς?

----------


## ImmOrtall

σημερα οι σχολες εστειλαν τον αριθμο που εισαγωντε και ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που δεν πηγαν οποτε καποιες κενες θεσεις απο διαφορες κατηγοριες εχουν διμηουργιθει.... το υπουργιο θα καλεσει ολους τους επιλαχοντες που θα περασουν απο αυριο τριτη!  :Smile:  αυτα φιλακια τωρα παω λιμεναρχειο να βγαλω τα χαρτια γ τη πρακτικη :Smile:  :Ρ

----------


## gkanelis

γεια σας. μου ειπαν οτι για τον πρωτο εισακτεο ειπαρχει καποιο χρηματικο επαθλο αληθευει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## DiMa_GR

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να μάθω αν γραφτείς στην σχολή και για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορέσεις να πας σε διώχνουν ή μπορείς να πας αργότερα να συνεχίσεις όπως στα πανεπιστήμια ?

----------


## Νικόλας

και γω την εχω αυτή την απορρία
βασικά νομίζω οτι άμα ξεπεράσεις τις απουσίες απλά χάνεις το 6 μηνό και συνεχίζεις ατο επόμενο αλλά αν  το ξαναχάσεις σε διώχνουν
δεν ξέρω αν ισχύουν αυτά ας μας πει και κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα

----------


## Νικόλας

για δείτε εδώ
http://tsimpidas.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post_19.html

----------


## gkanelis

γειας σας.
μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως μπορω να δω αν περναω το οπτικο τεστ γιατι θελω να περασω φετος στην σχολη και θα μου ερχοταν καπως αν δεν περναγα λογο μιωπιας  και συναμα να χασω μια χρονια αδικα μεχρις να κανω λειζερ

----------


## Joyrider

Εdit κοίτα εδώ είναι από τη φετινή προκύρηξη...

ε. Η οπτική οξύτητα και αντίληψη χρωμάτων που απαιτείται κατά ειδικότητα είναι η ακόλουθη:
*Οπτική οξύτητα* 
χωρίς γυαλιάμε γυαλιάΑντίληψη χρωμάτων(1) Υποψήφιοι
ΑΕΝ/ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ4/10-4/10
ή 5/10-3/107/10-7/10Σε (10) ISHIHΑRA που δείχνονται
επιτρέπονται (3) σφάλματα.(2) Υποψήφιοι
ΑΕΝ/ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ2/10-2/106/10-6/10Αναγνώριση τρίχρωμου φανού


http://edu.klimaka.gr/anakoinoseis-p...u-navtiku.html

----------


## takaros

Φιλε μου εχουν ανοιξει και ιδιωτικες ΑΕΝ??? Γιατι δεν εχω ακουσει κατι τετοιο...

----------


## Joyrider

> Φιλε μου εχουν ανοιξει και ιδιωτικες ΑΕΝ??? Γιατι δεν εχω ακουσει κατι τετοιο...


 
Ιδιωτικές ΑΕΝ δεν υπάρχουν, στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον.Παλαιότερα υπήρχαν τα ναυτικά λύκεια και οι ιδιωτικές σχολές ΠΡΩΤΑΓΟΡΑΣ, ΠΥΘΑΓΟΡΑΣ κλπ, αν υπάρχουν ακόμα μπορείς να ρωτήσεις εκεί.

----------


## mparkaroutsos

πολύ σωστά θυμάσαι μεχρι 26 χρονών σε πέρνουν μετά δεν γίνεται...και εγω μέγαλος μπήκα και τελευταίο χρόνο πρόλαβα!!!

----------


## gkanelis

> Εdit κοίτα εδώ είναι από τη φετινή προκύρηξη...
> 
> ε. Η οπτική οξύτητα και αντίληψη χρωμάτων που απαιτείται κατά ειδικότητα είναι η ακόλουθη:
> *Οπτική οξύτητα* 
> χωρίς γυαλιάμε γυαλιάΑντίληψη χρωμάτων(1) Υποψήφιοι
> ΑΕΝ/ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ4/10-4/10
> ή 5/10-3/107/10-7/10Σε (10) ISHIHΑRA που δείχνονται
> επιτρέπονται (3) σφάλματα.(2) Υποψήφιοι
> ΑΕΝ/ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ2/10-2/106/10-6/10Αναγνώριση τρίχρωμου φανού
> ...


ναι απλως αναρωτιεμαι πως μπορω να δω αν περναω το τεστ απο τωρα ωστε αμα δεν το περναω να παω να κανω λεισερ.

----------


## SAILORAMF

Φιλε, βρες εναν οφθαλμίατρο της υγειονομικης επιτροπής και κάνε μια επίσκεψη για να εισαι σίγουρος

----------


## SAILORAMF

> ναι απλως αναρωτιεμαι πως μπορω να δω αν περναω το τεστ απο τωρα ωστε αμα δεν το περναω να παω να κανω λεισερ.


Φίλε το καλύτερο ειναι να βρεις ενα οφθαλμίατρο της Υγειονομικής
επιτροπής και να πας να σε εξετάσει

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά ξέρει κανεις αν τις μεταγγραφές τις βάζουν στο σαιτ του υπουργείου ? :Confused:

----------


## el_loco

παιδια με την μυοπεια τι γινεται???ποιο ειναι το οριο??και ακομα στο τεστ για κολυμπι τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανεις??ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## condor

κοίτα στις προηγούμενες σελίδες. Οι ερωτήσεις σου έχουν ήδη απαντηθεί πολλές φορές

----------


## gkanelis

> Φιλε, βρες εναν οφθαλμίατρο της υγειονομικης επιτροπής και κάνε μια επίσκεψη για να εισαι σίγουρος


και που θα βρω εγω ποιος ειναι στην επιτροπη?

----------


## Joyrider

> και που θα βρω εγω ποιος ειναι στην επιτροπη?


 
Δεν χρειάζεται βρε φίλε να ψάχνεις να βρείς οφθαλμίατρο της ΑΝΥΕ, κάνε μιά βόλτα στον οπτομετρικό/οπτικό σου και ζήτα του να σε υποβάλει στα τέστ που αναφέρει η προκύρηξη  :Wink:  ...απλό είναι.

----------


## capt. Jack Aubrey

> Όντως, αντί να φορτώνουν τους σπουδαστές με χρήσιμες γνώσεις και  κρίσιμες δεξιότητες τους φορτώνουν τα μυαλά με αέρα κοπανιστό. Ε, ο  καθένας προσφέρει ότι έχει... Το σύστημα της ναυτική εκπαίδευσης πάσχει.
> Γι΄αυτό πρέπει κανέις να κοπιάσει για να πετύχεί αυτό που θέλει και αυτό  σημαίνει προσωπική μελέτη και ενδιαφέρον πέραν από το τυπικά που  προσφέρει το επίσημο σύστημα της ελληνικής ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης...


Σαφώς και εχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό θυμάμαι οταν πρωτομπαρκάρισα ήταν τόσο φούσκωμένο το μυαλό μου απο την σχολή που πήγα περίμενα να μου στρώσουν κοκκινο χαλί και να με περίμενουν αλλα τελικα δεν ήταν ετσι και δεν εχω παράπονο γι αυτό. Το ναυτικο επαγγελμα πρέπει να το μάθεις απο ¨κάτω¨ κι οταν λεω κάτω εννοω πολύ κατω...οπως λεει και το ρητό των Α.Ε.Ν ΕΡΕΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΝΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΓΕΝΕΣΘΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΗΔΑΛΙΟΙΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΕΙΝ. Δεν θα ξεχάσω επίσης στο Β' εξάμηνο που τακώθηκα με καθηγητή (πρωην Πλοίαρχο) επειδή του είχα πεί οτί εκτός του παραδοσιακού τροπου για να δούμε το βύθισμα πλεον υπάρχουν και ηλεκτρονικά μέσα. Αλλά δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ και μια κουβέντα που μας ειχε πεί πρώτη μέρα στο μάθημα (ΔΚΑΣ α' εξάμηνο) ο τότε διευθηντης σπουδών στην ΑΕΝ Ηπείρου: αν ένας γιατρός χάσει εναν ασθενή δεν θα ασχοληθεί κανένας η δικιά σας μ....κια θα γίνει παγκόσμιο θέμα και ολοι θα προσπαθήσουν να σας κρεμάσουν. Θέλοντας να τονίσει τον βαθμό ευθήνης που θα κουβάλαμε καθημερίνα (εννοείτε οχι ως δόκιμοι).
Γένικα παντως το συστημα ναυτικης εκπαίδευσης πάσχει και είναι στην προσωπική κρίση του καθενός το πώς θα εξελιχθεί στο θέμα γνώσεων.

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν στις σχολές έχει συνταξιούχους Πλοιάρχους οι οποίοι συνήθως δέν ήταν σε σοβαρά βαπόρια & εταιρίες και επίσεις συνήθως είναι άνθρωποι που λόγω της κακής καριέρας τους αναγκάζονται μετά απο 30 χρόνια στην θάλασσα να ξαναδουλέυουν για ένα μεροκάματο των 40 ευρώ, τι όρεξη και γνώσεις να έχουν? Εχουν κάνει σε σύγχρονα πλοία ή με νέες μεθόδους εκμάθυνσης? 
Λίγοι οι εραστές του επαγγέλματος που διδάσκουν απο χόμπυ...

----------


## dimi_li

exw mia aporia.eimai thewritiki kateuthinsi kai exw geniki pedia epilekxei biologia ,prepei na prw mathimatika genikis.peite mou einai megali anagki.thelw poli an bw sto emporiko nautiko...

----------


## gkanelis

γεια σας. φετος που πιθανοτατα θα δηλωσουμε τον μαρτιο πως θα καταθεσουμε τα δικαιολογητικα?

Επισης για ηλεκτρολογος σε πλοιο πως μπορεις να πας?

Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω τα βιβλια των μαθηματων?

----------


## Harry14

> γεια σας. φετος που πιθανοτατα θα δηλωσουμε τον μαρτιο πως θα καταθεσουμε τα δικαιολογητικα?
> 
> Επισης για ηλεκτρολογος σε πλοιο πως μπορεις να πας?
> 
> Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω τα βιβλια των μαθηματων?


Για ηλεκτρολογος θα πρεπει να εχεις τελειωσει καποια σχετικη σχολη (τει για παραδειγμα) και να βγαλεις μετα ναυτικο φυλλαδιο. Αυτο με μια επιφυλαξη στο λεω ας με διορθωσουν οι πιο σχετικοι αν κανω λαθος.

----------


## muose1

Παιδια καλησπερα.Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.Καταρχην ειμαι τριτεκνος.Και σκοπευω ετσι οπως πηγαν τα πραγματα φετος να δωσω με πανελληνιες.Ερωτησεις.
1)Αφου η βαση πηγε στα 6102 εννοειται πως αν βγαλω 6102 ειμαι μεσα ετσι? 
2)Καταλαβα πως αναλογα με την σειρα που μπαινω στην σχολη(πχ 0249) θα καθοριστει και που θα με στειλουν.Εδω μετραει η τριτεκνια και το προνομιο της μεταγραφης?(Δηλαδη με στελνουν πχ οινουσες και με την μεταγραφη με στελνουν αθηνα?)
4)Επισης επειδη βλεπω πολλα διαφορετικα στις βασεις που αφορουν σχολη πλοιαρχων εμπορικου ναυτικου και δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα.Η σχολη του ασπροπυργου εχει μεγαλυτερη βαση απο τις Χιου ας πουμε???
5)Αν το παραπανω ισχυει μπορειτε να μου γραψετε ενδεικτικα τα μορια για καθε μερος??  

Ευχαριστω πολυ και ελπιζω να μου απαντησετε!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Παιδια καλησπερα.Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.Καταρχην ειμαι τριτεκνος.Και σκοπευω ετσι οπως πηγαν τα πραγματα φετος να δωσω με πανελληνιες.Ερωτησεις.
> 1)Αφου η βαση πηγε στα 6102 εννοειται πως αν βγαλω 6102 ειμαι μεσα ετσι? 
> 2)Καταλαβα πως αναλογα με την σειρα που μπαινω στην σχολη(πχ 0249) θα καθοριστει και που θα με στειλουν.Εδω μετραει η τριτεκνια και το προνομιο της μεταγραφης?(Δηλαδη με στελνουν πχ οινουσες και με την μεταγραφη με στελνουν αθηνα?)
> 4)Επισης επειδη βλεπω πολλα διαφορετικα στις βασεις που αφορουν σχολη πλοιαρχων εμπορικου ναυτικου και δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα.Η σχολη του ασπροπυργου εχει μεγαλυτερη βαση απο τις Χιου ας πουμε???
> 5)Αν το παραπανω ισχυει μπορειτε να μου γραψετε ενδεικτικα τα μορια για καθε μερος??  
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ και ελπιζω να μου απαντησετε!


1)αν πιάσεις την βάση είσαι μέσα 10000000000% οπότε η απαντηση είναι ΝΑΙ
2)ναι παίζει ρόλο η σειρά που θα μπείς η οποία καθορίζετε απο τα μόρια που έχεις βγάλει) οπότε ναι
αν τώρα είσαι τρίτεκνος μπορείς πιο εύκολα να πάρεις μεταγγραφή για όπου είναι πιο κοντά σε σένα η σε βολέυει
4)όλες οι σχολές το ίδιο έχουν
5)δεν ισχύει :mrgreen:

----------


## vaggos_saos

Καλησπερα σας παιδια!! Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω, εαν γνωριζει καποιος, το πως θα κυμανθουν τα ποσοστα του χρονου, δηλαδη θα ειναι οπως φετος με 10% απο απολυτηριο λυκειου η 50% οπως προηγουμενα χρονια??? :Confused:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Καλησπερα σας παιδια!! Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω, εαν γνωριζει καποιος, το πως θα κυμανθουν τα ποσοστα του χρονου, δηλαδη θα ειναι οπως φετος με 10% απο απολυτηριο λυκειου η 50% οπως προηγουμενα χρονια???


Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα για να γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο. ούτε το υπυργείο δεν ξέρει ακόμα!

----------


## John John

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Είμαι διπλωματούχος Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχ & Μηχ Υπολογιστών και ενδιαφέρομαι να ασχοληθώ με το επάγγελμα του Μηχανικού Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. Το πρόβλημα βέβαια, όπως διαπίστωσα, είναι ότι υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας.  :Sad:  Λόγω σπουδών και στρατού είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή σχεδόν 26 και στην ιστοσελίδα του ΥΕΝ (ΥΘΥΝΑΛ) διάβασα πως όριο ηλικίας είναι τα 25 έτη.

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει ελλανακτικός τρόπος εισαγωγής έστω και με κάποιου είδους δικαιολογητικά λόγω πρώτου πτυχίου σπούδων ή κάτι σχετικό??

Εναλλακτικά τι επιλογές υπάρχουν για να γίνει κάποιος μηχανικός εμπορικού ναυτικού (σε Ελλάδα ή εξωτερικό)??

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## takaros

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> Είμαι διπλωματούχος Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχ & Μηχ Υπολογιστών και ενδιαφέρομαι να ασχοληθώ με το επάγγελμα του Μηχανικού Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. Το πρόβλημα βέβαια, όπως διαπίστωσα, είναι ότι υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας.  Λόγω σπουδών και στρατού είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή σχεδόν 26 και στην ιστοσελίδα του ΥΕΝ (ΥΘΥΝΑΛ) διάβασα πως όριο ηλικίας είναι τα 25 έτη.
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει ελλανακτικός τρόπος εισαγωγής έστω και με κάποιου είδους δικαιολογητικά λόγω πρώτου πτυχίου σπούδων ή κάτι σχετικό??
> 
> Εναλλακτικά τι επιλογές υπάρχουν για να γίνει κάποιος μηχανικός εμπορικού ναυτικού (σε Ελλάδα ή εξωτερικό)??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!




Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να μπεις σε καμία ΑΕΝ….  Έχεις περάσει το όριο ηλικίας και δεν γίνεται τίποτα..  Το ότι έχεις ήδη πτυχίο δεν σημαίνει κάτι..  Γιατί υπήρχαν παιδιά που είχανε σπουδάσει σε κάποια τει , δεν περνούσαν την ηλικία και σπουδάζουν κανονικά στις ΑΕΝ.. ¶ργησες να το σκεφτείς εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω..  Είχες χρονικά περιθώρια!

----------


## tentzeris

to kobete na anevenei fetos i basi apo 6100 se kana 12000? giati akouw oti arketoi theloun na pane

----------


## Alberto

Καλημέρα στη παρέα σας...Είμαι καινούριος κι εγώ εδω πέρα...Θα μπω στις ΑΕΝ του χρόνου,δίνοντας Πανελλήνιες.Έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις να κάνω...
1)Μπορεί κάποιος να ανακεφαλαιώσει για τις συνθήκες στις σχολές Πλοιάρχων; (Με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να ξέρω ποιες σχολές έχουν εστίες και εσωτερική φοίτηση -και μπορείς πράγματι να φοιτήσεις αξιοπρεπώς μέσα εκεί - και ποιες όχι.)
2)Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν δε τα καταφέρεις με το βαθμό Πανελληνίων (πράγμα απίθανο γιατί το έχω βάλει σκοπό και είμαι αρκετά πεισματάρης) τι διαδικασία ακολουθείς ωστέ να υποβάλλεις δικαιολογητικά με το απολυτήριο σου (θα έχω απολυτήριο ισότιμο με Γενικού Λυκείου του χρόνου-Είμαι σε Επαλ Οικονομίας Διοίκησης-Α Ομάδα)
3)Ποιος είναι το όριο βαθμού μυωπίας για να περάσεις;

Eυχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.Ξέρω οτι οι 2 εκ των 3 ερωτήσεων δεν ανταποκρίνονται σε αυτό το θέμα αλλά είμαι αρχάριος εδώ...σιγά σιγά θα τα μάθω...

----------


## alekoz

logiko einai na anevi i vasi, etsi pisteuo alla 12000 sto 4o paidio ligo diskolo...

----------


## Dark_kronos

> Καλημέρα στη παρέα σας...Είμαι καινούριος κι εγώ εδω πέρα...Θα μπω στις ΑΕΝ του χρόνου,δίνοντας Πανελλήνιες.Έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις να κάνω...
> 1)Μπορεί κάποιος να ανακεφαλαιώσει για τις συνθήκες στις σχολές Πλοιάρχων; (Με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να ξέρω ποιες σχολές έχουν εστίες και εσωτερική φοίτηση -και μπορείς πράγματι να φοιτήσεις αξιοπρεπώς μέσα εκεί - και ποιες όχι.)
> 2)Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν δε τα καταφέρεις με το βαθμό Πανελληνίων (πράγμα απίθανο γιατί το έχω βάλει σκοπό και είμαι αρκετά πεισματάρης) τι διαδικασία ακολουθείς ωστέ να υποβάλλεις δικαιολογητικά με το απολυτήριο σου (θα έχω απολυτήριο ισότιμο με Γενικού Λυκείου του χρόνου-Είμαι σε Επαλ Οικονομίας Διοίκησης-Α Ομάδα)
> 3)Ποιος είναι το όριο βαθμού μυωπίας για να περάσεις;
> 
> Eυχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.Ξέρω οτι οι 2 εκ των 3 ερωτήσεων δεν ανταποκρίνονται σε αυτό το θέμα αλλά είμαι αρχάριος εδώ...σιγά σιγά θα τα μάθω...


Καλωςηρθες φιλαρακι!

1) Ολες εκτος απο τον Ασπροπυργο εχουν εσωτερικοι φοιτηση. Για το αξιοπρεπος δεν μπορω να σου απαντισω... Στην Κρητη που βρησκομαι εγω, ειμαστε 4 ατομα σε καθε δωματιο, το δωματιο εχει μονο ενα κρεβατι, μια ντουλαπα(μονοφυλη) και ενα γραφειο για τον καθενα μας, και ανα οροφο υπαρχουν δυο τουαλετες με 4 λεκανες, ντουζιερες και νυπτιρες. Ανα 48 ατομα δλδ υπαρχουν 8 λεκανες, ντουζιερες και νυπτιρες. Δεν ειναι και πολυ καθαρα, αλλα επιζεις. Το φαΐ ειναι πολυ καλο και γευστικα και ποιοτικα.  Απο εκει και περα, εξοδοι Τεταρτες και Παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακο, εχει ενα κυλικειο μεσα που εχει μερικους υπολογιστες απο οπου μπορεις να μπεις στο internet (2 ευρο=75 λεπτα) και εχει και ταβλι και ενα τραπεζι για pink-pong. Θα πρεπει να φροντισεις μονος σου να βρεις τροπο να κλειδωνεις την ντουλαπα σου.  Γενικα, εξαρτετε πως εχει μαθει να ζεις, και αν μπορεις να συνιθισεις σε εναν τροπο ζωη σαν αυτων. Αν στην σχολη που θα μπεις μπορεις να βγεις και να εχεις παρεα, και ιδικα αν μπορεις σκ να πας σπιτι σου η να πας να μεινεις με φιλους νομιζω οτι δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. Αυτο κανω και εγω, και αν και μεσα στην σχολη βαριεμε την ζωη μου, το πσκ περναω μια χαρα εξω με παρεα.


 2) Η διαδικασια ειναι πανω κατω η ιδια, απλος των πανελληνιων περιεχει και το μηχανογραφικο. Καπια στηγμη θα βγει μια προκυριξη απο το υπουργειο και οσοι ενδιαφεροντια θα πρεπει να πανε να καταθεσουν τα δικαιολογιτικα τους σε καπια απο τις σχολες (ασχετα απο το σε πια θελουν να περασουν) και το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι τα δικαιολογιτικα που θα χρειαστεις. 

3) Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα νομιζω 7/10 για τους πλοιαρχους και 3/10 η 4/10 για μηχανικους.

----------


## tentzeris

kati akuro... paizei rolo to epilegomeno pou tha dialekseis? px prepei na exeis mathimatika genikis kai oxi viologeia?

----------


## alekoz

Den gnorizo file ... eisai texnologiki i thetiki?
Kalitera na rotisis kapion apo to sxolio sou....

----------


## Alberto

> 2) Η διαδικασια ειναι πανω κατω η ιδια, απλος των πανελληνιων περιεχει και το μηχανογραφικο. Καπια στηγμη θα βγει μια προκυριξη απο το υπουργειο και οσοι ενδιαφεροντια θα πρεπει να πανε να καταθεσουν τα δικαιολογιτικα τους σε καπια απο τις σχολες (ασχετα απο το σε πια θελουν να περασουν) και το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι τα δικαιολογιτικα που θα χρειαστεις.


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση φίλος...  :Smile: 
Στο δεύτερο θέμα που ρωτάω απλά θέλω να μάθω αν έχω όντως τη δυνατότητα να καταθέσω κι άλλα δικαιολογητικά σε περίπτωση που δε περάσω με Πανελλήνιες,και κατά πόσο θα έχω τη δυνατότητα να μάθω αν πέρασα με Πανελλήνιες πρίν τη λήξη κατάθεσης δικαιολογητικών με απλό  απολυτήριο λυκείου που νομίζω είναι συνήθως Σεπτέμβριο (αν κρίνω από τη φετινή προκύρηξη)
Τώρα για τα άλλα θέματα συνθηκών που ανέφερες...ντάξει περάσαμε φαντάροι,δε νομίζω να είναι χειρότερα σε συνθήκες...Εμένα με ενδιαφέρουν έτσι κι αλλιώς μόνο σχολές με εσωτερική φοίτηση,οπότε δε νομίζω οτι έχω και το πλεόνασμα της επιλογής...

----------


## jim mech

φιλε alberto 
τι λυκειο τελειωνεις γενικο η ΕΠΑΛ ??Η διαδικασια για το καθενα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα.στα ΕΠΑΛ παντα σε ενημερωνουν πολυ καλα οι καθηγητες των ναυτικων μαθηματων , οταν βγει ομως η προκυρηξη θα τα λεει αναλυτικα.αν τελειωνεις γενικο θα εχεις πολλες πιθανοτητες να μπεις αν γραψεις μεσο ορο 6-7 τα ποσοστα αλλαξαν φετος ως προς την εισαγωγη με απολυτηριο προς οφελος αυτων των πανελληνιων  απο γενικο, μπηκαν παιδια και με 4,αυτο δεν τιμα τις σχολες αλλα αν δεν συμπληρωνουν τις θεσεις θα ηταν ακομα ποιο ασχημο να εκλειναν σχολες.ελπιζω να σε ενημερωσα λιγακι,αντε κ του χρονου μαζι μας.

----------


## Alberto

> φιλε alberto 
> τι λυκειο τελειωνεις γενικο η ΕΠΑΛ ??Η διαδικασια για το καθενα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα.στα ΕΠΑΛ παντα σε ενημερωνουν πολυ καλα οι καθηγητες των ναυτικων μαθηματων , οταν βγει ομως η προκυρηξη θα τα λεει αναλυτικα.αν τελειωνεις γενικο θα εχεις πολλες πιθανοτητες να μπεις αν γραψεις μεσο ορο 6-7 τα ποσοστα αλλαξαν φετος ως προς την εισαγωγη με απολυτηριο προς οφελος αυτων των πανελληνιων  απο γενικο, μπηκαν παιδια και με 4,αυτο δεν τιμα τις σχολες αλλα αν δεν συμπληρωνουν τις θεσεις θα ηταν ακομα ποιο ασχημο να εκλειναν σχολες.ελπιζω να σε ενημερωσα λιγακι,αντε κ του χρονου μαζι μας.


Τελειώνω Επαλ Α όμαδας,αλλά όχι Ναυτικού Τομέα,είμαι σε Οικονομίας Διοίκησης(μεγάλη ιστορία το γιατί...)
Γνωρίζεις από εκεί τι γίνεται?Πανελλήνιες δίνω με τη χρονιά 2011-2012.Είμαι στη Β' τάξη τωρα.

----------


## jim mech

φιλε alberto
εγω τελειωσα ΕΠΑΛ κ με λιγο μετριο διαβασμα αλλα συστηματικο εγραψα στα μαθηματα ειδηκοτητας αρκετα καλα κ εκθεση μαθηματικα μετρια,κ μπηκα 2ος πανελλαδικα κ στην πρωτη μου προτιμηση.δωσε πολυ μεγαλη σημασια στις ειδηκοτητας τα μαθηματα κ θα περασεις.εχει διαφορετικη διαδικασια απο του γενικου λυκειου αλλα με αυτο το θεμα θα ασχοληθεις του χρονου οταν θα πρεπει να υποβαλλεις μηχανογραφικο.υπομονη να εχεις κ παθος γι αυτο που θες κ θα την κανεις.

----------


## Alberto

> φιλε alberto
> εγω τελειωσα ΕΠΑΛ κ με λιγο μετριο διαβασμα αλλα συστηματικο εγραψα στα μαθηματα ειδηκοτητας αρκετα καλα κ εκθεση μαθηματικα μετρια,κ μπηκα 2ος πανελλαδικα κ στην πρωτη μου προτιμηση.δωσε πολυ μεγαλη σημασια στις ειδηκοτητας τα μαθηματα κ θα περασεις.εχει διαφορετικη διαδικασια απο του γενικου λυκειου αλλα με αυτο το θεμα θα ασχοληθεις του χρονου οταν θα πρεπει να υποβαλλεις μηχανογραφικο.υπομονη να εχεις κ παθος γι αυτο που θες κ θα την κανεις.


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ Jim!Θα δώσω εννοείται βάση για να περάσω βάσει πανελληνίων,αλλά κρατάω και μια πισινή,γιατί ποτέ δε ξέρεις πως τα φέρνει η ζωή.Γι αυτό ρωτούσα πιο πάνω...σε περίπτωση που έχω κάνει πχ το μηχανογραφικό,δώσω πανελλήνιες,και δε περάσω...(λέμε τωρα,αλλά είναι τελείως απίθανο να μη περάσεις όταν είσαι καλός και η βάση είναι χαμηλή),τι κάνω...Το μαθαίνω οτι δε πέρασα,κι αλλάζω τα δικαιολογητικά έγκαιρα,να μπω βάσει απολυτηρίου?Γίνεται αυτό;
Απλά θέλω να γνωρίζω όλες τις παραμέτρους,να μαι καλυμμένος!
Παρεπιπτόντως καλημέρα...προβλέπεται πολύ ωραία μέρα σήμερα!!!

----------


## jim mech

alberto 
για να μπεις με απολυτηριο πρεπει να βγαλεις πανω απο 15 για να εχεις πιθανοτητες.μπορεις να υποβαλεις τα χαρτια σου σιγουρα εως 7-8 σεπτεμβρη γινεται η επιλογη κ μετα απο 20 ημερες τα ανακοινωνουν ,αλλα αμα βγαλεις 15-16 απολυτηριο σιγουρα θα εισαι ικανος να μπεις με πανελληνιες με την μαγκια σου κ να μην περιμενεις αγχομενος την επιλογη ,αλλωστε φετος η προκυρηξη εδινε μονο 10% στα απολυτηρια κ γιαυτο μηναν πολλα παιδια εξω με χαμηλο απολυτηριο.αλλα πρεπει να προσεξεις να το βαλεις πρωτο στο μηχ/κο γιατι το συστημα θα σε ριξει αλλου κ μετα τρεχα γυρευε θα περιμενεις την επιλογη με το απολυτηριο.αν εχεις αλλη απορια πες την τωρα που τα εχω φρεσκα στο μυαλο μου

----------


## Alberto

> alberto 
> για να μπεις με απολυτηριο πρεπει να βγαλεις πανω απο 15 για να εχεις πιθανοτητες.μπορεις να υποβαλεις τα χαρτια σου σιγουρα εως 7-8 σεπτεμβρη γινεται η επιλογη κ μετα απο 20 ημερες τα ανακοινωνουν ,αλλα αμα βγαλεις 15-16 απολυτηριο σιγουρα θα εισαι ικανος να μπεις με πανελληνιες με την μαγκια σου κ να μην περιμενεις αγχομενος την επιλογη ,αλλωστε φετος η προκυρηξη εδινε μονο 10% στα απολυτηρια κ γιαυτο μηναν πολλα παιδια εξω με χαμηλο απολυτηριο.αλλα πρεπει να προσεξεις να το βαλεις πρωτο στο μηχ/κο γιατι το συστημα θα σε ριξει αλλου κ μετα τρεχα γυρευε θα περιμενεις την επιλογη με το απολυτηριο.αν εχεις αλλη απορια πες την τωρα που τα εχω φρεσκα στο μυαλο μου


Jim πές το οτι λίγο με βοήθησαν και οι καθηγητές,μπορεί να βγάλω μέσο όρο πάνω από 15,θεωρούμαι και τρίτεκνος,έχω φυσικά και το lower,οπότε νομίζω οτι μπαίνω με το απολυτήριο.Φαντάσου όμως όσο καλός και να μαι να τύχει η κακιά στιγμή και να μη γράψω στις πανελλήνιες!Δηλαδή να διαβάζεις όλο το χρόνο και μια στιγμή κάτι να σου τύχει,να έχεις άσχημη ψυχολογική διάθεση,οτιδήποτε...¶νθρωποι είμαστε!Γι αυτο θελω να μαι εξασφαλισμενος!
α)Εφόσον λοιπον συμπληρωσεις μηχανογραφικό και δωσεις Πανελληνιες,τα αποτελέσματα πότε τα μαθαίνεις?
β)Επίσης,χρειάζεται πάλι δικαιολογητικά για τις Πανελλήνιες,κι αν ναι πότε τα στέλνεις αυτά?
γ)Ξέρω έγκαιρα τα αποτελέσματα ωστέ αν δεν εχω περάσει να προλάβω να συγκεντρώσω τα χαρτιά για το τρόπο με το απολυτήριο και να τα στείλω μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο?
δ)Βρήκα στο Ίντερνετ μια αίτηση...λογικά είναι αυτή που στέλνεις για να μπεις βασει απολυτηριου.Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πάνω σε αυτά που έχω σημειώσει πάνω σε αυτή? (Την παραθέτω σε link,ειναι εικόνα,οπότε την βλέπετε άμεσα αν πατήσετε το link)
Πχ τα δικαιολογητικα,αν μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε ακριβως που τα βγάζω κλπ,γιατί κάτι άκουσα οτι για την υγειονομικη εξεταση πρέπει να τραβιεμαι ή Θεσσαλονίκη ή ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας...

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/9020/aenaitisi.jpg


Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...Συγνωμη για τη κούραση...αν δε ρωτήσεις πώς θα μάθεις?Δε μας ενημερώνουν και σωστά πολλές φορές οι αρμόδιοι...οπότε...

----------


## alekoz

Otan vgei i prokiriksi to mono pou exis na kanis einai na pas sto kontinotero limenarxio ekei tha se diafotisoun kai tha sou poun ti dikeologitika xriazonte. Pantos mporis na dilosis kai me panelinies kai me apolitirio tautoxrona.

----------


## Alberto

> Otan vgei i prokiriksi to mono pou exis na kanis einai na pas sto kontinotero limenarxio ekei tha se diafotisoun kai tha sou poun ti dikeologitika xriazonte. Pantos mporis na dilosis kai me panelinies kai me apolitirio tautoxrona.



Nτάξει ρε Alekoz αγχώνομαι γιατί είμαι άνθρωπος της οργάνωσης.Θέλω να γνωρίζω τα πάντα λίγο πιο πριν,γιατί παίζουν και διάφορα άλλα πράγματα και ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ θέλω να πετύχω,και να περάσω σε ΑΕΝ,θέλω να το έχω σχεδιασμένο έτσι ωστέ να μην υπάρχει περιθώριο λάθους.
Τέλοσπάντων,όποιος δε βαριέται να απαντήσει και αναλυτικά στο τελευταίο μου post ας το κάνει...Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους απάντησαν μέχρι τώρα!

----------


## pagos

Καλησπέρα,ειχα αρκετό καιρό να μπώ και να παρακολουθήσω το θέμα...
Για αρχή θα ήθελα να διαβάσετε το εξης (το οποιο το εχω γράψει εγώ) και να μου πείτε την αποψή σας...

http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/201...post_2223.html

Επισης θελω να θίξω ενα θέμα που αφορά την επόμενη προκύρηξη. Λέτε τα ποσοστά να επιστρέψουν ή να αλλάξουνε έστω? Και θα πάνε τον αριθμό εισακτέων στα περσινά επίπεδα ή θα συνεχίσουνε να παίρνουν λιγότερους?

----------


## alekoz

Kapou eixa diavasi oti mono to 2010-2011 tha pernan tosous ligous, pisteuo oti stin fetini prokiriksi pou tha vgei oi thesis ton isagomenon na auksithoun ektos kai an... Oreo to kimeno sou alla i apopsi mou simfona me auta pou egrapses einai antitheti oson afora ta pososta meso panellinion kai me apolitirio , euxome na min ksana allaksoun gt pali xamos tha gini. Pisteuo oti o tropos eisagogis meso panelinion einai pio aksiokratikos se sxesi me apolitirio ...

----------


## muose1

Ρε παιδια μπορει να μου απαντησει  καποιος με 100% σιγουρια?? Κοιταζοντας τις βασεις βλεπω πως υπαρχει ειδικη κατηγορια για τους τριτεκνους και συγκεκριμενα  ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ     ΕΙΔ.ΚΑΤΗΓ ΤΡΙΤΕΚ.(3%)	11362. Μπορει να μου πει  καποιος πως λειτουργει το προνομιο της μεταγραφης??? Δεν περνας καπου με την υπαρχουσα βαση(καπου στα 6000+) και υστερα περνεις μεταγραφη?ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ?

----------


## fusi0n

paidia o marmaras exei internet sta fortiga t? genika poia i apopsi sas???????

----------


## Apostolos

Απο γνωστούς μου αναφέρουν ώς μια απο τις καλύτερες στην αγορα. Οταν πας στο καράβι όμως να ξεχάσεις το ιντερνετ γιατι χρόνος πρέπει να υπάρχει μονο για τις γνώσεις

----------


## fusi0n

ok alla pes m an exei gia na kserw pws tha epikinonw me tous sigkeneis m estw kai gia ligo kathe mera...!

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλε αφου επέλεξες το ναυτικό επάγγελμα ήξερες οτι η επικοινωνία ειναι περιορισμένη. Ισως αυτη ειναι και μια ομορφια της που φευγεις μακρια απο όλους και όλα και αφιερώνεσε τελειως στην εργασία σου. Λογικα τα νέα πλοία έχουν τέτοιες ευκολίες αλλα δέν γνωρίζω αν ειναι επι πληρωμη. Υπαρχει και το πολύ ακριβό δορυφορικό τηλέφωνο...

----------


## panosL

> Ρε παιδια μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος με 100% σιγουρια?? Κοιταζοντας τις βασεις βλεπω πως υπαρχει ειδικη κατηγορια για τους τριτεκνους και συγκεκριμενα ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΔ.ΚΑΤΗΓ ΤΡΙΤΕΚ.(3%)    11362. Μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως λειτουργει το προνομιο της μεταγραφης??? Δεν περνας καπου με την υπαρχουσα βαση(καπου στα 6000+) και υστερα περνεις μεταγραφη?ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ?


Αρχικά φίλε μου είσαι υποψηφιος στην υποκατηγορία των τρίτεκνων εως ότου αυτη τερματιστει.Αν δεν περασεις ως τριτεκνος τότε αυτόμάτως μεταφέρεσαι στην γενικη σειρα.

----------


## kostas2375

Είμαι νέος στο forum και θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη προκαταβολικά για τυχών λάθη μου και να ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα προς συζήτηση ενώ παράλληλα μπορώ να ανακοινώνω τα ευρήματά μου, ευχαριστώ.    
  Στα πλαίσια της έρευνας που κάνω (ΑΕΝ μηχαν.) θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας και τα συμπεράσματά σας για τα α) επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των αποφοίτων ( σε στεριά και θάλασσα)β) το επίπεδο του πτυχίου γ) αναγνώριση στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό δ) προοπτικές (μεταπτυχιακά- μετεκπαίδευση).

----------


## muose1

Δηλαδη αν μεταφερθει ενας τριτεκνος στην γενικη σειρα,χανει το προνομιο της μεταγραφης?? Επισης με βαση τα περσινα κριτηρια με 4.500-5.000 μορια περνας στην σχολη?(οπουδηποτε)

----------


## carter

Γεια σας είμαι νέο μέλος εδώ. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, μιας και εδώ είναι οτι πιο ενημερωτικό site/forum σχετικά με ναυτιλία και λοιπά θέματα, οι σχολές Α.Ε.Ν. πλέον δηλώνονται μέσω πανελληνίων ή άλλαξε το σύστημα?

Το λέω γιατί το καλοκαίρι, δήλωσα στην Α.Ε.Ν. (αλλά δε πέρασα) χωρίς πανελλήνιες, απλά με απολυτήριο και άκουσα πως πλέον έγινε έτσι η σχολή, έφυγε από τις πανελλήνιες και πάνε μόνο με απολυτήριο.
Δε ξέρω αν τα λέω καλά, θα χαρώ να μάθω σχετικά με αυτό.

----------


## spyra-kos

Γεια σας, είμαι νέος στο forum και βλέποντας ότι ανταποκρίνεστε άμεσα και με ευστοχία στις ερωτήσεις των ατόμων που θέλουν να ενταχθούν στις Α.Ε.Ν, πήρα το θάρρος να σας ρωτήσω κάτι που με απασχολεί. Είμαι απόφοιτος Γενικού Λυκείου με απολυτήριο 18.2, το οποίο σε συνδυασμό με το πιστοποιητικό αγγλικών (lower) μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να φτάσω τα 19.200 μόρια, εάν δεν απατώμαι. Τώρα αυτά που με απασχολούν είναι τα εξής... συγκεντρώνω αρκετά μόρια για την ένταξή μου στις Ακαδημίες, σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία παλαιών βάσεων που έχετε, βάσει απολυτηρίου; Ισχύουν οι ίδιες βάσεις για τους απόφοιτους των λυκείων, γενικών, νυχτερινών και επαγγελματικών, πάντοτε βάσει απολυτηρίου; Πληροφοριακά, ανήκω στην γενική κατηγορία υποψηφίων. Και τώρα μια, όπως θα την χαρακτήριζα, ρητορική ερώτηση...αξίζουν οι ακαδημίες; (Κατάγομαι, ζω και...μεγαλώνω σε νησί...πιστεύω αυτό να λέει πολλά για την άποψή μου περί θαλάσσεως, όπως και της πλειοψηφίας των ατόμων που έχουν την ίδια τύχη με εμένα.)

----------


## spyra-kos

> Γεια σας είμαι νέο μέλος εδώ. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, μιας και εδώ είναι οτι πιο ενημερωτικό site/forum σχετικά με ναυτιλία και λοιπά θέματα, οι σχολές Α.Ε.Ν. πλέον δηλώνονται μέσω πανελληνίων ή άλλαξε το σύστημα?
> 
> Το λέω γιατί το καλοκαίρι, δήλωσα στην Α.Ε.Ν. (αλλά δε πέρασα) χωρίς πανελλήνιες, απλά με απολυτήριο και άκουσα πως πλέον έγινε έτσι η σχολή, έφυγε από τις πανελλήνιες και πάνε μόνο με απολυτήριο.
> Δε ξέρω αν τα λέω καλά, θα χαρώ να μάθω σχετικά με αυτό.


Carter, όσον αφορά τις Πανελλήνιες, οι Α.Ε.Ν. εξακολουθούν να είναι εφικτές ως προς την δήλωσή τους στις αιτήσεις, αλλά και στο μηχανογραφικό για την φοίτηση την χρονιά 2011-2012. Τώρα όσον αφορά το απολυτήριο, έκανα κάποια τηλεφωνήματα και εγώ ο ίδιος για να ψάξω το περί αυτού θέμα, καθώς δεν μπορώ μέσω της κατεύθυνσής μου να δηλώσω τις Α.Ε.Ν., δεν πήρα κάποια απάντηση που να μην μου επιτρέπει την δήλωση υποψηφιότητας, αντιθέτως μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το οποίο θα έπρεπε να με ανησυχεί. Εξάλλου στην ιστοσελίδα του υπουργείου ναυτιλίας δεν έχει γίνει κάποια ανακοίνωση για αλλαγή των τρόπων ένταξης στις ακαδημίες. Πάντως μέσω των Πανελληνίων είναι ακόμη εφικτή η ένταξη.

----------


## Harry14

> Γεια σας, είμαι νέος στο forum και βλέποντας ότι ανταποκρίνεστε άμεσα και με ευστοχία στις ερωτήσεις των ατόμων που θέλουν να ενταχθούν στις Α.Ε.Ν, πήρα το θάρρος να σας ρωτήσω κάτι που με απασχολεί. Είμαι απόφοιτος Γενικού Λυκείου με απολυτήριο 18.2, το οποίο σε συνδυασμό με το πιστοποιητικό αγγλικών (lower) μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να φτάσω τα 19.200 μόρια, εάν δεν απατώμαι. Τώρα αυτά που με απασχολούν είναι τα εξής... συγκεντρώνω αρκετά μόρια για την ένταξή μου στις Ακαδημίες, σύμφωνα με την εμπειρία παλαιών βάσεων που έχετε, βάσει απολυτηρίου; Ισχύουν οι ίδιες βάσεις για τους απόφοιτους των λυκείων, γενικών, νυχτερινών και επαγγελματικών, πάντοτε βάσει απολυτηρίου; Πληροφοριακά, ανήκω στην γενική κατηγορία υποψηφίων. Και τώρα μια, όπως θα την χαρακτήριζα, ρητορική ερώτηση...αξίζουν οι ακαδημίες; (Κατάγομαι, ζω και...μεγαλώνω σε νησί...πιστεύω αυτό να λέει πολλά για την άποψή μου περί θαλάσσεως, όπως και της πλειοψηφίας των ατόμων που έχουν την ίδια τύχη με εμένα.)


Με αυτα τα μορια παντως εισαι 99,999999% μεσα αν δηλωσεις και κατα 90% στην πρωτη σου επιλογη.

----------


## carter

> Carter, όσον αφορά τις Πανελλήνιες, οι Α.Ε.Ν. εξακολουθούν να είναι εφικτές ως προς την δήλωσή τους στις αιτήσεις, αλλά και στο μηχανογραφικό για την φοίτηση την χρονιά 2011-2012. Τώρα όσον αφορά το απολυτήριο, έκανα κάποια τηλεφωνήματα και εγώ ο ίδιος για να ψάξω το περί αυτού θέμα, καθώς δεν μπορώ μέσω της κατεύθυνσής μου να δηλώσω τις Α.Ε.Ν., δεν πήρα κάποια απάντηση που να μην μου επιτρέπει την δήλωση υποψηφιότητας, αντιθέτως μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το οποίο θα έπρεπε να με ανησυχεί. Εξάλλου στην ιστοσελίδα του υπουργείου ναυτιλίας δεν έχει γίνει κάποια ανακοίνωση για αλλαγή των τρόπων ένταξης στις ακαδημίες. Πάντως μέσω των Πανελληνίων είναι ακόμη εφικτή η ένταξη.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αν και έμαθα πως για να μπείς με το 10%, γιατί είχα αυτό το σκοπό και γι' αυτό ρώτησα, πρέπει να έχεις δώσει πανελλήνιες νωρίτερα από 2 χρόνια, και εγώ έδωσα το 2008. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω με το απολυτήριο μου ξανά και ελπίζω να με πάρουνε αυτή τη φορά. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## matrix111

Καλημερα παιδια. Ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας. Σκεπτομαι την φοιτηση σε σχολες μηχανικων ΕΝ απο γενικο λυκειο μεσω πανελληνιων εξετασεων. Εκανα λοιπον μια ερευνα στον συνολικο πινακα εισακτεων με βαθμολογιες των εισακτεων 2010 και παρατηρησα οτι υπηρξαν εισακτεοι με 14.000 περιπου μορια ( κατηγορια 31/02) αλλα και με 5.400 μορια ( κατηγορια 01/02). Παραλληλα ειδα και τους πινακες των επιλαχοντων οπου με 14.000 ( κατηγορια 31/01) καποιος ειναι επιλαχων. Η δε βαση σχολης για την γενικη σειρα οπως την δινουν οι καταστασεις των μηχανογραφικων ειναι για το 2010 ειναι 2,458 μορια. 
Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος γιατι αυτος με τα λιγα μορια ειναι εισακτεος και ο αλλος με τα περισσοτερα ειναι επιλαχων ??? 
Μηπως παιζει κατι με τις κατηγοριες ???? Γιατι παρατηρησα αρκετες κατηγοριες οπως 31/01, 31/02, 31/04, 01/10, 05/01 ... κλπ. Και αν ναι, τι αντιπροσωπευει η καθε κατηγορια ???
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## giannaras13

γεια σας!
ειμαι 20 ετων σπουδαζω στο τει της λαρισας.και θελω να δωσω για τις ακαδημιες εμπορικου ναυτικου.εχω lower και τον μαιο δινω για proficiency.αυτο που ηθελα να μαθω ειναι με συμφερει να δωσω με απολυτηριο η' με 10%?γινεται να δωσω και με τα δυο?ποτε δινεις με απολυτηριο? ευχαριστω πολυ,
ιωαννης δημητριου
ξεχασα να σας πω οτι ο βαθμος του απολυτηριου μου ειναι 15,2.

----------


## thiseus

> Είμαι νέος στο forum και θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη προκαταβολικά για τυχών λάθη μου και να ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα προς συζήτηση ενώ παράλληλα μπορώ να ανακοινώνω τα ευρήματά μου, ευχαριστώ.    
>   Στα πλαίσια της έρευνας που κάνω (ΑΕΝ μηχαν.) θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας και τα συμπεράσματά σας για τα α) επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των αποφοίτων ( σε στεριά και θάλασσα)β) το επίπεδο του πτυχίου γ) αναγνώριση στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό δ) προοπτικές (μεταπτυχιακά- μετεκπαίδευση).


α) σαν αποφοιτος μπορεις να δουλεψεις σα μηχανικος σε καραβι και μονο
β) επαγγελματικα δικαιωματα ( αν εννοεις θπογραφη μηχανικου μελετητη εχουν μονο οι πτυχιουχοι διπλωματουχοι μηχανικοι λογω θεωρητικων γνωσεων και με επαγγελματικα δικαιωματα που υπερβαινουν παντα αυτα των ΤΕΙ
γ) μπορεις να δωσεις κατατακτηριες ελλαδα η να πας για παραδειγμα εξωτερικο για να ολοκληρωσεις προπτυχιακο κυκλο σπουδων. Π.χ Αγγλια μπαινεις 1ο (η 2ο αν εχεις καλους βαθμους-εξαρταται και απο το πανεπιστημιο που 8α πας) απο τα 3 ετη. Σκωτία μπαινεις 2ο ετος απο τα 4
δ) για μεταπτυχιακα εξαρταται απο το τι θα εχεις κανει σα φοτιτητης στο πτυχιο... :Cool:

----------


## kostas2375

Σαν απόφοιτοι μπορούμε να εργαστούμε στα καράβια , εκτός αυτού παρέχονται κάποια δικαιώματα ακόμη όπως: α) Στην επιθεώρηση ( με το πτυχίο όμως είμαστε ισότιμοι με το τεχνικό λύκειο) β) Στην εκπαίδευση γ) Στη ΔΕΗ ακόμη και ως ΤΕ . Αυτό που θα ήθελα να μάθω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει είναι η κατάσταση σε πλοία με ευρωπαϊκή σημαία ( οι μισθοί , οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης και εργασίας , οι απαιτήσεις τους ως προς το χρόνο ταξιδιού και ότι άλλο γνωρίζετε ). Ακόμη αν με κάποιο τρόπο παρέχετε η δυνατότητα σε απόφοιτο ΑΕΝ να εργαστεί ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ( συνεργείο *ναυτικών* μηχανών- εξωλέμβιων) ή αν για να το κάνει θα πρέπει να παρακολουθήσει ένα τεχνικό λύκειο

----------


## Harry14

> Σαν απόφοιτοι μπορούμε να εργαστούμε στα καράβια , εκτός αυτού παρέχονται κάποια δικαιώματα ακόμη όπως: α) Στην επιθεώρηση ( με το πτυχίο όμως είμαστε ισότιμοι με το τεχνικό λύκειο) β) Στην εκπαίδευση γ) Στη ΔΕΗ ακόμη και ως ΤΕ . Αυτό που θα ήθελα να μάθω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει είναι η κατάσταση σε πλοία με ευρωπαϊκή σημαία ( οι μισθοί , οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης και εργασίας , οι απαιτήσεις τους ως προς το χρόνο ταξιδιού και ότι άλλο γνωρίζετε ). *Ακόμη αν με κάποιο τρόπο παρέχετε η δυνατότητα σε απόφοιτο ΑΕΝ να εργαστεί ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ( συνεργείο ναυτικών
>  μηχανών- εξωλέμβιων) ή αν για να το κάνει θα πρέπει να παρακολουθήσει ένα τεχνικό λύκειο*


 
Γινεται αυτο. Με το πτυχιο ΑΕΝ εισαι και μηχανικος και ναυτικος.

----------


## thiseus

συγνώμη αλλά η ερωτηση σου δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα επαγγελματικα δικαιωματα, οπως το ονομαζεις εσυ, αλλα με εσωτερικη αναζητηση επαγγελματικου προσανατολισμου.....
νομιζω ημουν ξεκαθαρος.
καλη τυχη!!

----------


## thiseus

*Ακόμη αν με κάποιο τρόπο παρέχετε η δυνατότητα σε απόφοιτο ΑΕΝ να εργαστεί ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ( συνεργείο ναυτικών
μηχανών- εξωλέμβιων) ή αν για να το κάνει θα πρέπει να παρακολουθήσει ένα τεχνικό λύκειο*

ειναι δυνατον να ρωτας αν βγαινοντας μηχανικος απο ΑΕΝ θα πρεπει να γυρισεις στο Τεχνικο Λυκειο; 
Εισαι σιγουρα σπουδαστης η ψαχνεις συμβουλες , το οποιο δεν ειναι κακο καθολου...
γιατι ελεος και συγνωμη για το υφος μου αλλα σε μια ηλικια 20 περιπου χρονων να ρωτα κανεις αν τελειωνοντας μια σχολη κατεξοχην τεχνικη ανωτερης εκπαιδευσης θα πρεπει να γυρισει στο τεχνικο λυκειο, σχολειο μεσης εκπαιδευσης; 
εκτος αν θες να ρωτησεις αν πρεπει να αποκτησεις αποκλειστικοτητα στο service, αλλα αυτο το κανουν οι αντιπροσωπειες ......

Δηλαδη θα βγεις μηχανικος και σε λιγο καιρο θα κανεις βαρδια σαν τριτος και ρωτας αν πρεπει να πας πισω στο τεχνικο λυκειο για να αποκτησεις εξειδικευση? Εχεις συνειδητοποιησει που βρισκεσαι και τι επαγγελμα θα κανεις??!!!

Λιγη σοβαροτητα!!!

----------


## Eng

Καταρχην θα ηθελα να πω, πως δεν χρειαζεται να απανταμε με τετοιο ηφος σε κανεναν εδω μεσα και για κανενα λογο. Καθε απορια ειναι σεβαστοτατη και θα δεχθει την καταλληλη απαντηση. 
Οποτε θα παρακαλουσα αν καποιος συμφορμιτης κανει ενα σχολιο να το κανει με ηρεμο τροπο χωρις σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση προσβαλει τον αλλον ειτε ειναι 15 χρονων ειτε 55 χρονων. Κανεις δεν ξερει τι υπαρχει μεσα στο μυαλο του καθενος και ποιος ειναι ο πραγματικος λογος που τιθεται μια ερωτηση.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## sv1xv

> Καθε απορια ειναι σεβαστοτατη...


Και μάλιστα η συγκεκριμένη απορία είναι δικαιολογημένη στην νεοελληνική πραγματικότητα, όπου τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα είναι ένα κουβάρι και καθορίζονται αποσπασματικά μέ ένα πλήθος νομικών κειμένων και υπουργικών αποφάσεων.

----------


## pagos

> Καλημερα παιδια. Ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας. Σκεπτομαι την φοιτηση σε σχολες μηχανικων ΕΝ απο γενικο λυκειο μεσω πανελληνιων εξετασεων. Εκανα λοιπον μια ερευνα στον συνολικο πινακα εισακτεων με βαθμολογιες των εισακτεων 2010 και παρατηρησα οτι υπηρξαν εισακτεοι με 14.000 περιπου μορια ( κατηγορια 31/02) αλλα και με 5.400 μορια ( κατηγορια 01/02). Παραλληλα ειδα και τους πινακες των επιλαχοντων οπου με 14.000 ( κατηγορια 31/01) καποιος ειναι επιλαχων. Η δε βαση σχολης για την γενικη σειρα οπως την δινουν οι καταστασεις των μηχανογραφικων ειναι για το 2010 ειναι 2,458 μορια. 
> Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος γιατι αυτος με τα λιγα μορια ειναι εισακτεος και ο αλλος με τα περισσοτερα ειναι επιλαχων ??? 
> Μηπως παιζει κατι με τις κατηγοριες ???? Γιατι παρατηρησα αρκετες κατηγοριες οπως 31/01, 31/02, 31/04, 01/10, 05/01 ... κλπ. Και αν ναι, τι αντιπροσωπευει η καθε κατηγορια ???
> Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


Καταρχάς για αυτο που πολυ σωστα παρατηρησες σχετικα με τα μορια, η απαντηση ειναι απλούστατη. Το Ελληνικο κράτος θεώρησε "αξιοκρατικο" το να αλλάξει πέρισυ τον τροπο εισαγωγης απο 50-50 σε 80% - 20%. Που σημαίνει πως 80% των εισακτέων θα προέρχονται απο πανελλήνιες. Σε συνδιασμό με την κατάργηση της βάσης του 10, αυτο ηταν καταστροφικό για οσα (που ηταν ΠΑΡΑ πολλα) παιδια θέλανε να μπούνε με απολυτήριο. Μπορεις να διαβάσεις την προκύρηξη εδώ 
http://edu.klimaka.gr/anakoinoseis-p...u-navtiku.html
και να δεις μόνος σου πως χωρίζονται οι κατηγορίες.
Με λίγα λογια σου λεει το υπουργείο πως απο οσα παιδια δώσουνε απο πανελλήνιες, θα πάρω τοσα, απο απολυτηριο τοσα κτλ. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν καποιος απο άλλη κατηγορια εχει και 15.000 μόρια παραπάνω, ανταγονισμός υπάρχει μόνο στην ίδια κατηγορία. Καθε κατηγορια ειναι ξεχωριστη και δεν επιρεαζει η μια την αλλη.
Η κατηγορία 01 και 02 ηταν απο πανελληνιες. Όσες αρχίζανε με "3" ηταν με απολυτήριο.
Αυτο παντως που εμένα μου φαινεται αξιοπερίεργο ειναι πως μόλις 2 ατομα υπηρχανε απο την κατηγορια 2. Ας μου το επιβεβαιωση καποιος αν μπορει.. το 02 δεν ειναι η δεύτερη γενική κατηγορία? Κι'εφοσον χωρίζεται σε 2 γενικες υποκατηγορίες οπως και η 3η γενικη κατηγορια, δεν θα έπρεπε να ειναι της μορφής "21" (οπου 2=2η γενικη κατηγορια και 1=πρωτη γενικη υποκατηγορία)? για ποιο λογο ειναι 02? Πάντως αν ισχύει αυτο καποιος που θα δώσει απο την 2η κατηγορια ειναι σχεδόν σίγουρο οτι θα περάσει ετσι?

----------


## kostas2375

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, όσον αφορά εμένα είμαι παλιός απόφοιτος ΑΕΝ  (1999) και πλέον δεν ταξιδεύω αλλά είμαι στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας. Σαν απόφοιτος αυτής της σχολής έμαθα ότι το αντικείμενο της  είναι τα καράβια και τα ταξίδια. Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα την ευκαιρία να συνομιλήσω και να ερωτηθώ από νέους για την σχολή ως απόφοιτος της. Διαπίστωσα την απίστευτη ωριμότητα που χαρακτηρίζει τους νέους μας οι οποίοι δεν πείθονται εύκολα και ότι οι γνώσεις μου για τις σχολές είναι ελάχιστες. ¶ρχισα την έρευνά μου αλλά δυσκολεύομαι αρκετά. Αυτό όμως που άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι οι νέοι έχουν λόγους που εγκαταλείπουν τις ΑΕΝ και κατ επέκταση και τα καράβια. 
  Θα ήθελα ακόμη μία φορά να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει . Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σε μηχανικό εμπορικού ναυτικού από ΑΕΝ  ( όχι ναυτικό ή τεχνικό λύκειο) να πάρει άδεια ίδρυσης και λειτουργείς συνεργείου ναυτικών μηχανών; Ξέρω ότι οι μηχανικοί εμπορικού ναυτικού από τεχνικά- ναυτικά λύκεια παίρνουν κάποιες άδειες τεχνίτη. Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει υπόψη και μπορεί να μου δώσει σχετική νομοθεσία;  Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Bill Kladios

Παιδιά είμαι φοιτητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά και σκέφτομαι να δηλώσω με 10% για Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού,γιατί πραγματικά είναι αυτό που ήθελα απο μικρός(αλλά με νίκησε η θέληση της μάνας μου).Τα "προσόντα" μου είναι 15000 μόρια στο 4ο πεδίο και πτυχίο Lower,μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι πιθανότητες έχω να μπώ στην σχολή λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν και την οικονομική κρίση?

----------


## gkanelis

να ρωτησω κατι φετος δινω πανελλαδικες και σκοπευω να διλωσω μονο αεν αυτο που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω στις εξετασεις οπτικης οξυτητας δινουμε μονο φορωντας γυαλια ή και χωρις? επισης στην ακτινογραφια θωρακα τι ακριβως ψαχνουνε?

----------


## gkanelis

Εαν υπαρχει καποιος σπουδαστης στην αεν κρητης να μου πει πως ειναι εκει τα πραγματα

----------


## aariennostik

*να ρωτησω κατι και οποιος μπορει παρακαλω να απαντησει αν του ειναι ευκολο. λοιπον, εχω προβλυμα με την μυωπια αλλα θελω πολυ να περασω σε καποια σχολη αεν ως ναυτικος αλλα οχι ως μηχανικος. επειδη δεν εχω δηνατοτητες να κανω λειζερ υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος να περασω; και αν με κοψουν στεις υγειωνομικες εξετασεις περναω αυτοματα για μηχανικος; (ετσι εχω ακουσει). και αν ναι τα μοροια ειναι διαφορετικα, πως γινεται;*  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## t0d0s

καλησπερα παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειμαι 25 χρονον κ θελω να περασω στην αεν για μηχανικος.εχω απολυτηριο 13 απο ενιαιο λυκειο και 8 μηνες υπηρεσια (απο οσο εχω δει απο την προκυρηξη ειναι 0.02 η μερα επανω στο πλοιο δηλαδη αλλα 4.8 συνολο 17.8) η απορια μου ειναι αν εχω ελπιδες και εαν αυτοι που εχουν προυπηρεσια εχουν καποια προτεραιοτητα.ευχαριστω πολυ....

----------


## thiseus

> Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται να μπεις σε καμία ΑΕΝ…. Έχεις περάσει το όριο ηλικίας και δεν γίνεται τίποτα.. Το ότι έχεις ήδη πτυχίο δεν σημαίνει κάτι.. Γιατί υπήρχαν παιδιά που είχανε σπουδάσει σε κάποια τει , δεν περνούσαν την ηλικία και σπουδάζουν κανονικά στις ΑΕΝ.. ¶ργησες να το σκεφτείς εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω.. Είχες χρονικά περιθώρια!


Σαν Διπλωματουχος Μηχανικος αποφοιτος Ανωτατου Εκπαιδευτικου Ιδρυματος (ΑΕΙ)που ειναι ο ανθρωπος δε χρειαζεται καν να περασει απο τις ΑΕΝ για να παρει το πτυχιο μιας Ανωτερης Σχολης.

Μπορει απλα σα διπλωματουχος μηχανικος να μπαρκαρει ως δοκιμος και με 6 μηνες να παρει του 3ου Μηχανικου

----------


## thiseus

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> Είμαι διπλωματούχος Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχ & Μηχ Υπολογιστών και ενδιαφέρομαι να ασχοληθώ με το επάγγελμα του Μηχανικού Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. Το πρόβλημα βέβαια, όπως διαπίστωσα, είναι ότι υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας.  Λόγω σπουδών και στρατού είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή σχεδόν 26 και στην ιστοσελίδα του ΥΕΝ (ΥΘΥΝΑΛ) διάβασα πως όριο ηλικίας είναι τα 25 έτη.
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει ελλανακτικός τρόπος εισαγωγής έστω και με κάποιου είδους δικαιολογητικά λόγω πρώτου πτυχίου σπούδων ή κάτι σχετικό??
> 
> Εναλλακτικά τι επιλογές υπάρχουν για να γίνει κάποιος μηχανικός εμπορικού ναυτικού (σε Ελλάδα ή εξωτερικό)??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!


Εχω απαντηση και στο αλλο μελος που σου απαντησε....

Δες αν τους Ηλεκτρολογους Μηχανικους τους δεχονται...και τους δινουν το δικαιωμα να μπαρκαρουν και να παρουν το διπλωμα του 3ου κατοπιν υπηρεσιας 6μηνων σαν δοκιμος.
Εχεις παρει κατευθυνση ενεργειακου η μηχανικου υπολογιστων? Ισως παιζει κι αυτο ρολο.... Ψαξ' το λιγο....   :Smile:

----------


## aariennostik

γεία σας, είμαι καινούριος στο φόρουμ. έχω διαβάσει όλα τα θέματα σχεδόν αλλά απάντηση δεν βρήκα στο εξής ερώτημα. πόσες ώρες την ημέρα είναι τα μαθήματα για τους μηχανικούς και αν είναι τρεις μέρες την εβδομάδα όπως άκουσα πρόσφατα από ένα φίλο μου να το λέει. και επίσης μου είπε πως χρειάζεται χαρτί ότι πρέπει να ξέρεις κολύμβηση αλήθεια είναι; οποίος ξέρει παρακαλώ να απάντηση. ευχαριστώ

----------


## gkanelis

γεια σας. να ρωτησω οι μηχανικοι μπορουν να ανεβαινουν στη γεφυρα οταν δεν εχουν βαρδια?

----------


## Alberto

Καλημέρες πάλι...μετά από καιρό.
Έμαθα οτι ο τρόπος συμπλήρωσης μηχανογραφικών θα αλλάξει φέτος για τα ΕΠΑΛ.
Είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή σε ένα ΕΠΑΛ,στη Β Τάξη,και του χρόνου δίνω Πανελληνιες για ΑΕΝ.Αν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι,ας ενημερώσει γενικά,γιατί στο σχολείο δε μας έκαναν επίσημη ενημέρωση,μόνο λόγια του ποδαριού στο λεπτό...
Επισης,θα θελα τη γνωμη καποιων...Ειναι πιο δυσκολο να μπεις με Πανελληνιες ή πιο εύκολο?Γιατι νομιζω οτι με εξετάσεις η βάση θα ειναι χαμηλή,αλλά από την άλλη πιο δύσκολο να μπεις με το βαθμό απολυτηρίου αφού παίρνουν μικρό ποσοστό...Έχω ψιλομπερδευτεί.Μπορώ να δώσω εντέλει Πανελλήνιες και αν δε τα καταφέρω (λέμε τώρα) να περάσω με τον βαθμό απολυτηρίου,για την ίδια χρονια μιλώντας...πως θα πρέπει να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου...κλπ.
Το εχω απορία καιρό...ξέρω οτι θα βγουν προκυρηξεις αλλα δε μπορω να περιμενω...Οποιος ξέρει κάτι,ας πει.

----------


## Harry14

Τι ειδικοτητα εισαι σε ΕΠΑΛ; Μεσω πανελληνιων απο ΕΠΑΛ αν το πηγαινεις σοβαρα και δεν δωσεις για πλακα κατα 90% θα περασεις.

----------


## Alberto

> Τι ειδικοτητα εισαι σε ΕΠΑΛ; Μεσω πανελληνιων απο ΕΠΑΛ αν το πηγαινεις σοβαρα και δεν δωσεις για πλακα κατα 90% θα περασεις.


Οικονομίας και Διοίκησης...

----------


## marios.sp

> γεία σας, είμαι καινούριος στο φόρουμ. έχω διαβάσει όλα τα θέματα σχεδόν αλλά απάντηση δεν βρήκα στο εξής ερώτημα. πόσες ώρες την ημέρα είναι τα μαθήματα για τους μηχανικούς και αν είναι τρεις μέρες την εβδομάδα όπως άκουσα πρόσφατα από ένα φίλο μου να το λέει. και επίσης μου είπε πως χρειάζεται χαρτί ότι πρέπει να ξέρεις κολύμβηση αλήθεια είναι; οποίος ξέρει παρακαλώ να απάντηση. ευχαριστώ


Καλως ηρθες στο forum,
Οι ωρες ειναι σιγουρα 6 την ημέρα μπορει και παραπανω και ειναι καθε μερα.Οσο για την κολυμβηση οταν μπεις στην σχολη,μετα απο λιγο καιρο γινεται εξεταση σε πισινα(βλεπουν αν ξερεις να επιπλεεις ουσιαστικα μην φανταστεις τιποτα τρελο).

----------


## marios.sp

> γεια σας. να ρωτησω οι μηχανικοι μπορουν να ανεβαινουν στη γεφυρα οταν δεν εχουν βαρδια?


Αν και η ερωτηση φιλε μου ειναι ολιγον offtopic να σου απαντησω,δεν ειναι φυλακη το βαπορι να μην σαφηνουν να πας πουθενα...και βεβαια μπορεις να ανεβεις στην γεφυρα οποτε θες,αν δεν εχεις δουλεια στη μηχανη.(Οι μηχανικοι δεν εχουν βαρδιες,μετα τις 1700 που τελειωνουν υπαρχει ο Α/Φ(2ος η 3ος) που σε περιπτωση που χτυπησει καποιο αλαρμ στην μηχανη ειναι υπευθυνος να παει να δει τι ειναι).Στα λιμανια μονο υπαρχουν βαρδιες,6ωριες.

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδιά είμαι φοιτητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά και σκέφτομαι να δηλώσω με 10% για Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού,γιατί πραγματικά είναι αυτό που ήθελα απο μικρός(αλλά με νίκησε η θέληση της μάνας μου).Τα "προσόντα" μου είναι 15000 μόρια στο 4ο πεδίο και πτυχίο Lower,μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι πιθανότητες έχω να μπώ στην σχολή λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν και την οικονομική κρίση?



Με τις περσυνες βασεις 100% αν αναλογιστεις οτι με το 10% η βαση ηταν 4684 για τους Πλοιαρχους και 4878 για τους Μηχανικους.Το Lower παντως δεν παιζει κανεναν ρολο αν πας με το 10%.Τα 15000 μορια παντως πιστευω ειναι υπεραρκετα.

----------


## marios.sp

> να ρωτησω κατι φετος δινω πανελλαδικες και  σκοπευω να διλωσω μονο αεν αυτο που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω στις εξετασεις  οπτικης οξυτητας δινουμε μονο φορωντας γυαλια ή και χωρις? επισης στην  ακτινογραφια θωρακα τι ακριβως ψαχνουνε?





> *να ρωτησω κατι και οποιος μπορει παρακαλω να απαντησει αν του ειναι ευκολο. λοιπον, εχω προβλυμα με την μυωπια αλλα θελω πολυ να περασω σε καποια σχολη αεν ως ναυτικος αλλα οχι ως μηχανικος. επειδη δεν εχω δηνατοτητες να κανω λειζερ υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος να περασω; και αν με κοψουν στεις υγειωνομικες εξετασεις περναω αυτοματα για μηχανικος; (ετσι εχω ακουσει). και αν ναι τα μοροια ειναι διαφορετικα, πως γινεται;*


Καταρχας περνας απο υγειονομικες εξετασεις ειτε πας για Πλοιαρχος ειτε για Μηχανικος.
Η εξεταση γινεται και με γυαλια(για οσους εχουν μυωπια) και χωρις γυαλια(για οσους εχουν + δεν εχουν μυωπια).

Τα ορια για τους πλοιαρχους ειναι :4/10-4/10 ή 5/10-3/10(χωρις γυαλια) και 7/10-7/10(με γυαλια) 

Τα ορια για τους μηχανικους ειναι:2/10-2/10(χωρις γυαλια) και 6/10-6/10(με γυαλια) 

Αυτα τα ορια θα πρεπει να πατε σε εναν οφθαλμιατρο να σας πει αν τα ειστε μεσα.Παντως για τους πλοιαρχους αν εχεις πανω απο 1-1.5 μοιοποια λιγο δυσκολο να σε περασουν.

Η μονη λυση αν δεν πιανετε τα ορια ειναι το λειζερ.Δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος.

Τωρα οσο για την ακτινογραφια θωρακος δεν ειμαι γιατρος για να σου πω,παντως υποθετω οτι κοιτανε γενικα αν εχεις καποιο προβλημα με την καρδια και τους πνευμονες.

----------


## nkr

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω με βαση την εμπειρια σας μηπως ξερετε μεχρι ποσο μπορει να φτασει η βασει στις ΑΕΝ γιατι δινω φετος πανελληνιες και θελω να περασω εκει.
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## Harry14

Κανενας δεν μπορει να σου πει γιατι δεν εχει στοιχεια για να το υπολογισει. Και οποιος σου πει θα λεει αερολογιες. Σου λεω μονο οτι λογικα θα ανεβει η βαση λογω της μειωσης των θεσεων και μονο αν βεβαια μειωθουν οι θεσεις οπως λενε. Η βαση δεν θα πρεπει να σε επηρεαζει στη σειρα που θα δηλωσεις τις σχολες στο μηχανογραφικο σου.

----------


## p.k.

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω στο φορουμ αν και έχω διαβάσει τις απαντήσεις εδώ, θα ήθελα να διευκρινίσω κάτι.
Είμαι κοπέλα 22 χρονών, τελείωσα πέρσι πανεπιστήμιο, έχω και δίπλωμα αγγλικών και απολυτήριο λυκειου 16,5. Ο πατέρας μου ναυτικός και τώρα τελευταία συζητάμε για την ΑΕΝ και σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να κάνω αίτηση με το απολυτήριο του λυκείου. Όμως εχω κ μυωπια 3 βαθμούς και είδα ότι μετράει αρνητικά αυτό, είναι αλήθεια? Επίσης, γνωστός μου είπε οτι πήρε μόρια λογω πατέρα ναυτικού, ισχύει? Έχω ελπίδες να εισαχθώ στην ΑΕΝ με όλα αυτά που προανέφερα?

----------


## Kritonas93

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε πότε θα βγεί ? Ή έστω σε ποια ιστοσελίδα θα ανακοινωθεί για να κοιτάξω μόνος μου?
Έχω μπεί στο yen.gr αλλά δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για τη προκύρηξη..

----------


## marios.sp

> Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε πότε θα βγεί ? Ή έστω σε ποια ιστοσελίδα θα ανακοινωθεί για να κοιτάξω μόνος μου?
> Έχω μπεί στο yen.gr αλλά δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για τη προκύρηξη..


Φιλε συνηθως η προκυρηξη βγαινει τελη Μαιου με αρχες Ιουνιου στο σαιτ του ΥΕΝ.Οποτε υπομονη...

----------


## Kritonas93

> Φιλε συνηθως η προκυρηξη βγαινει τελη Μαιου με αρχες Ιουνιου στο σαιτ του ΥΕΝ.Οποτε υπομονη...


 Eίναι σίγουρο αυτό? Ο υπεύθυνος του ΣΕΠ μας είχε πει πως βγαίνει Αρχές με τέλη Απριλίου.. :Confused: 
Θέλω να βεβαιωθώ... για να μην την χάσω γιατί μετά τη γα....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κάθε χρόνο το καλοκαίρι η συζήτηση σε αυτό το θέμα είναι "πότε βγαίνει η προκήρυξη" αν δεις στις προηγούμενες σελίδεα θα δεις περίπου τις ημερομηνίες. Επίσης όταν βγάινει αναρτάται στη σελίδα του πρώην ΥΕΝ. http://www.yen.gr

----------


## marios.sp

> Eίναι σίγουρο αυτό? Ο υπεύθυνος του ΣΕΠ μας είχε πει πως βγαίνει Αρχές με τέλη Απριλίου..
> Θέλω να βεβαιωθώ... για να μην την χάσω γιατί μετά τη γα....


Τα δυο τελευταια χρονια η προκυρηξη εχει βγει μεσα σαυτες τις ημερομηνιες που σου ειπα.Tωρα οσο για αυτο που σας ειπε ο υπευθυνος του ΣΕΠ(εχετε στο λυκειο υπευθυνο ΣΕΠ??) ειναι λιγο απιθανο διοτι μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει βγει...και τωρα ειναι Πασχα οποτε μεχρι τελη Απριλιου δεν θα βγει.Οπως λεει και ο Παναγιωτης ριχνε και καμια ματια που και που στο σαιτ του ΥΕΝ...

----------


## Kritonas93

> Τα δυο τελευταια χρονια η προκυρηξη εχει βγει μεσα σαυτες τις ημερομηνιες που σου ειπα.Tωρα οσο για αυτο που σας ειπε ο υπευθυνος του ΣΕΠ(εχετε στο λυκειο υπευθυνο ΣΕΠ??) ειναι λιγο απιθανο διοτι μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει βγει...και τωρα ειναι Πασχα οποτε μεχρι τελη Απριλιου δεν θα βγει.Οπως λεει και ο Παναγιωτης ριχνε και καμια ματια που και που στο σαιτ του ΥΕΝ...


Οκ ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  , όχι δεν έχουμε δικό μας υπεύθυνο ΣΕΠ, μας τον φέραν απλά να μας ενημερώσει, κάτι τέτοιο :Ρ
¶λλη μια ερώτηση αν γίνεται, έχω το ECCE k to ECPE ( lower k proficiency αντίστοιχα ) και άκουσα ότι μου δίνουν εξτρα μόρια για τις πανελλήνιες , ισχύει?

----------


## vaggos_saos

Ναι φιλε μου, ισχυει!!  :Smile:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Tι ακριβώς ισχύει φίλε μου;
Μπορείς να μας το αναλύσεις;;

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι δεν ισχύει στις πανελλήνιες μόνο στην αίτηση
*για lower 500 και για proficiency 1000 μόρια στην αίτηση !*
από πανελλήνιες δεν σου δίνει μόρια ότι γράψεις τόσο ισχύει για όποια σχολή δηλώσεις

----------


## Roger Rabbit

:Confused: 
Eμ! 
Γιαυτό ρώτησα!

Ρε παιδιά αν δεν ξέρουμε κάτι σίγουρα, καλύτερα μην απαντάμε καθόλου

----------


## Kritonas93

> όχι δεν ισχύει στις πανελλήνιες μόνο στην αίτηση
> *για lower 500 και για proficiency 1000 μόρια στην αίτηση !*
> από πανελλήνιες δεν σου δίνει μόρια ότι γράψεις τόσο ισχύει για όποια σχολή δηλώσεις


Όταν λές αίτηση...?

----------


## vaggos_saos

Καλησπερα παιδια! Με συγχωρεις, δικο μου λαθος! εννοει αιτηση απολυτηριου!!

----------


## Kritonas93

> Καλησπερα παιδια! Με συγχωρεις, δικο μου λαθος! εννοει αιτηση απολυτηριου!!


Συγχωρεμένος :Ρ , δηλαδή μπορείς να μπείς και με απολυτήριο λυκείου σε ΑΕΝ?

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι μπορείς !αλλά αν δεν έχεις καλό απολυτηριο και αγλλικά είναι δύσκολο να μπείς με το απολυτήριο..
με την βάση που έχει η σχολή δεν είναι δύσκολο να την πιάσεις...αν δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις 5.000 μόριο(χοντρικά)καλύτερα άστο...φιλικά πάντα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kritonas93

> ναι μπορείς !αλλά αν δεν έχεις καλό απολυτηριο και αγλλικά είναι δύσκολο να μπείς με το απολυτήριο..
> με την βάση που έχει η σχολή δεν είναι δύσκολο να την πιάσεις...αν δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις 5.000 μόριο(χοντρικά)καλύτερα άστο...φιλικά πάντα


Αγγλικά όπως είπα και πιο πρίν έχω το Lower και το Proficiency , κοίτα, πιστεύω ότι τα βγάζω τα 5.000 μόρια αλλά τώρα που κάθομαι και διαβάζω με τις ώρες για πανελλήνιες έχω αγχωθεί πολύ, για αυτό ρώτησα για το αν μπορείς να μπείς με απολυτήριο , μπας κ γλιτώσω από αυτό το μαρτύριο που λέγεται πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις.....  :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

κοίτα και γω πριν 2 χρόνια έδωσα πανελλήνιες τις ίδιες σκέψεις έκανα ακριβώς...
εντάξει λέω έχω lower και ένα απολύτήριο κοντά στο 15 κομπλέ λέω θα με πάρουν
και η ουσία?έχασα έναν χρόνο.είναι μια δύσκολη χρονική στιγμή αλλά και το να βγάλεις 6.000(χοντρικά) δεν νομίζω να είναι και δύσκολο
εγώ που είμουν φέεεεεετα ολη την χρονιά :mrgreen: και διάβασα τον τελευταιο μήνα έβγαλα 9.000 αλλά η βάση του 10 μας άφησε έξω
γι αυτό αν το θές προσπάθησέ το

----------


## Kritonas93

> κοίτα και γω πριν 2 χρόνια έδωσα πανελλήνιες τις ίδιες σκέψεις έκανα ακριβώς...
> εντάξει λέω έχω lower και ένα απολύτήριο κοντά στο 15 κομπλέ λέω θα με πάρουν
> και η ουσία?έχασα έναν χρόνο.είναι μια δύσκολη χρονική στιγμή αλλά και το να βγάλεις 6.000(χοντρικά) δεν νομίζω να είναι και δύσκολο
> εγώ που είμουν φέεεεεετα ολη την χρονιά :mrgreen: και διάβασα τον τελευταιο μήνα έβγαλα 9.000 αλλά η βάση του 10 μας άφησε έξω
> γι αυτό αν το θές προσπάθησέ το


Δεν θα μπορούσα να το πώ καλύτερα , και εγώ φέεεεετα όπως και εσύ ήμουν φέτος  :Razz:  και τώρα προσπαθώ να βγάλω την ύλη σε 7 μαθήματα  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχαχαχα ακριβώς τα ίδια πέρασα και γω 
ευτυχώς που ήταν το Α.Ο.Δ.Ε και η έκθεση και κάπως τα έσωσα
καλά μαθηματικά άστο....δεν μπήκα καν στον κόπο να διαβάσω.μόνο τις ΣΟΣ αποδείξεις που είπαν από το φροντ. και ευτυχώς μου είχαν πει 5 και έπεσε η 1 !:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## marios.sp

Επειδη βλεπω και συζητειται περι απολυτηριου....ειναι σιγουρο οτι φετος θα παρουν με απολυτηριο???(δεν γνωριζω κατι...και μαλλον ουτε καποιος αλλος μεχρι να βγει η προκυρηξη).

----------


## Νικόλας

απλά μια συζήτηση κάναμε.δεν είπαμε για κάτι σίγουρο

----------


## Kritonas93

> χαχαχαχαχα ακριβώς τα ίδια πέρασα και γω 
> ευτυχώς που ήταν το Α.Ο.Δ.Ε και η έκθεση και κάπως τα έσωσα
> καλά μαθηματικά άστο....δεν μπήκα καν στον κόπο να διαβάσω.μόνο τις ΣΟΣ αποδείξεις που είπαν από το φροντ. και ευτυχώς μου είχαν πει 5 και έπεσε η 1 !:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 :Very Happy: 
 :Surprised:  Αρχές οργάνωσης και διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων έγραψες καλά?  Μας έπρηξε εμάς η !@#$%^ καθηγήτρια ότι αν δεν μάθουμε την ύλη απ' έξω θα πατώσουμε όλοι και το έχουμε δει σαν δύσκολο μάθημά  :Confused: 
Καλή ιδέα , και εγώ τα βασικά θα διαβάσω σε μαθηματικά , ούτως ή άλλως τα .... μου θα πάρω εκεί χαχαχαχαχα . ( και σε φυσική )

----------


## Νικόλας

κοίτα το ΑΟΔΕ πρέπει να το μάθεις ακριβώς όπως τα λέει το βιβλίο για να γράψεις.δεν θέλει ούτε περιλήψεις ούτε τίποτα.αν το κάνεις αυτό θα γράψεις εύκολα μεγάλο βαθμό
εγώ επειδή μαθηματικά και φυσική από την αρχή ήξερα οτι θα πάρω τα.....:mrgreen: έδωσα βάρος στο ΑΟΔΕ το έλιωσα που λένε και έγραψα ένα ωραίο 17 !μπορούσα και παραπάνω αλλά το 4 θέμα δεν το είχα διαβάσει καλά και το έγραψα στο περίπου.οι βαθμολογιτές τα θέλουν όπως το βιβλίο
και έκθεση με το θέμα που μας έπεσε(το κάψιμο των βιβλίων κάτι τέτοιο)έγραψα ένα 12 με το ζόρι

----------


## Kritonas93

> κοίτα το ΑΟΔΕ πρέπει να το μάθεις ακριβώς όπως τα λέει το βιβλίο για να γράψεις.δεν θέλει ούτε περιλήψεις ούτε τίποτα.αν το κάνεις αυτό θα γράψεις εύκολα μεγάλο βαθμό
> εγώ επειδή μαθηματικά και φυσική από την αρχή ήξερα οτι θα πάρω τα.....:mrgreen: έδωσα βάρος στο ΑΟΔΕ το έλιωσα που λένε και έγραψα ένα ωραίο 17 !μπορούσα και παραπάνω αλλά το 4 θέμα δεν το είχα διαβάσει καλά και το έγραψα στο περίπου.οι βαθμολογιτές τα θέλουν όπως το βιβλίο
> και έκθεση με το θέμα που μας έπεσε(το κάψιμο των βιβλίων κάτι τέτοιο)έγραψα ένα 12 με το ζόρι


 Α, μα αυτό ακριβώς... τα θέλει όλα παπαγαλία.. τεσπά ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω, ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια φίλε μου  :Very Happy: 8);-)

----------


## mauros piratis

καλησπερα σε ολους τους χρηστες του φορουμ ος νεος εδω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω: 
Εχω τελειωσει Ε.ΠΑ.Λ με βαθμο 14, εχω τελειωσει το στρατο και σκεφτομαι το 2013 να κανω τα χαρτια μου για να περασω σε μια απο τις σχολες τις αεν με το απολυτηριο.
τι πιστευετε εχω πιθανοτητες??

----------


## Vasilis-Eng

> καλησπερα σε ολους τους χρηστες του φορουμ ος νεος εδω θα ηθελα να ρωτησω: 
> Εχω τελειωσει Ε.ΠΑ.Λ με βαθμο 14, εχω τελειωσει το στρατο και σκεφτομαι το 2013 να κανω τα χαρτια μου για να περασω σε μια απο τις σχολες τις αεν με το απολυτηριο.
> τι πιστευετε εχω πιθανοτητες??


Καλημέρα φίλε..
Λυπάμαι που θα σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά αν είδες φέτος οι βάσεις από ΕΠΑΛ/ΤΕΕ ήταν στα 16.9..
Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις(αν έχεις ακόμα καλύτερα) πτυχίο αγγλικών που σου δίνει μόρια(1000 μόρια το lower,2000 μόρια το proficiency),αν και με τη ζήτηση που έχουν οι σχολές πάλι θα είναι λίγο.
Το καλύτερο είναι αν μπορείς να ταξιδέψεις για 4-5 μήνες να συγκεντρώσεις μόρια.

Πλέον λόγο ζήτησης τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα..

----------


## Christos S.

Χίλια ευχαριστώ πραγματικά παιδιά. 

Εσείς τι προτείνετε να βάλω σαν 1η επιλογή? Πλοιάρχων ή την Μηχανικών? Θα δηλώσω με το απολυτήριο και προσωπικά σκέφτομαι να βάλω πρώτη την Μηχανικών. Εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## panosL

> Χίλια ευχαριστώ πραγματικά παιδιά. 
> 
> Εσείς τι προτείνετε να βάλω σαν 1η επιλογή? Πλοιάρχων ή την Μηχανικών? Θα δηλώσω με το απολυτήριο και προσωπικά σκέφτομαι να βάλω πρώτη την Μηχανικών. Εσείς τι λέτε?


Μηχανικών θσ βρείς εύκολα δουλεια..
Απο την άλλη στους πλοιάρχους υπάρχει ανεργία...Απο εκει και πέρα ειναι και θέμα γουστου α σου αρεσει η μηχανολογια η τα διοικητικα.......


φιλικα,
Πανος

----------


## Christos S.

> Μηχανικών θσ βρείς εύκολα δουλεια..
> Απο την άλλη στους πλοιάρχους υπάρχει ανεργία...Απο εκει και πέρα ειναι και θέμα γουστου α σου αρεσει η μηχανολογια η τα διοικητικα.......
> 
> 
> φιλικα,
> Πανος


Ναι το ίδιο μου λένε φίλοι και γνωστοί που είναι Αξιωματικοί στον κλάδο. Ο κολλητός μου είναι Ανθυποπλοίαρχος και προσεχώς παίρνει του Γραμματικού (Ετοιμάζεται για το ΚΕΣΕΝ) και ο ίδιος με παροτρύνει να πάω για Μηχανικός. 

Κάτι άλλο φίλε μου , συγκεντρώνω 15900 μόρια απο απολυτήριο και lower , πως το κόβεις έχω ελπίδες για Μηχανικών φέτος? Ξέρω είναι σχετικό αλλά θα μου άρεσε να διαβάσω γνώμες! Να σημειώσω ότι θα δηλώσω μέσω απολυτηρίου! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις! Να είστε καλά!

----------


## Sublieutenant

> Ναι το ίδιο μου λένε φίλοι και γνωστοί που είναι Αξιωματικοί στον κλάδο. Ο κολλητός μου είναι Ανθυποπλοίαρχος και προσεχώς παίρνει του Γραμματικού (Ετοιμάζεται για το ΚΕΣΕΝ) και ο ίδιος με παροτρύνει να πάω για Μηχανικός. 
> 
> Κάτι άλλο φίλε μου , συγκεντρώνω 15900 μόρια απο απολυτήριο και lower , πως το κόβεις έχω ελπίδες για Μηχανικών φέτος? Ξέρω είναι σχετικό αλλά θα μου άρεσε να διαβάσω γνώμες! Να σημειώσω ότι θα δηλώσω μέσω απολυτηρίου! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις! Να είστε καλά!



Καλησπέρα φίλε Χρήστο.Τα μόρια σου είναι καλά.προσωπικά έχω 18,200 και νιώθω ασφαλής για την ΑΕΝ/Α. οπότε πόσο μάλλον εσύ, όπου *κυρίως για επαρχιακή ΑΕΝ* θα πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι ασφάλεια. Βάλε πρώτη την Μηχανικών κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη.Άμεση επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση με βάση τα τωρινά δεδομένα,και πτυχίο* με αποκατάσταση και σε στεριανές εργασίες*.ενώ των Πλοιάρχων σε περιορίζει αποκλειστικά στην θάλασσα.πέραν αυτού,οι Πλοίαρχοι έχουν κορεστεί σαν τομέας,όλοι εκεί πάνε διότι αποφεύγουν τις χειρωνακτικές εργασίες και θέλουν γέφυρα και να κάνουν παρατήρηση από το να βρίσκονται στο μηχανοστάσιο.επιπλέον σαν μηχανικός έχεις λιγότερες ευθύνες *σε σχέση με τους Πλοιάρχους εννοώ,* και καλύτερο -πλέον- μισθολόγιο.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Vasilis-Eng

> Ναι το ίδιο μου λένε φίλοι και γνωστοί που είναι Αξιωματικοί στον κλάδο. Ο κολλητός μου είναι Ανθυποπλοίαρχος και προσεχώς παίρνει του Γραμματικού (Ετοιμάζεται για το ΚΕΣΕΝ) και ο ίδιος με παροτρύνει να πάω για Μηχανικός. 
> 
> Κάτι άλλο φίλε μου , συγκεντρώνω 15900 μόρια απο απολυτήριο και lower , πως το κόβεις έχω ελπίδες για Μηχανικών φέτος? Ξέρω είναι σχετικό αλλά θα μου άρεσε να διαβάσω γνώμες! Να σημειώσω ότι θα δηλώσω μέσω απολυτηρίου! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις! Να είστε καλά!



Φίλε Χρήστο τα μόρια που έχεις είναι λίγα...Αν δεις τις φετινές βάσεις θα καταλάβεις..Αν μπορείς να μπαρκάρεις έστω και για λίγο να συμπληρώσεις μόρια θα ήσουν πιο ασφαλής,και μην ακούς που λένε για επαρχιακές ΑΕΝ, η ζήτηση είναι πολύ μεγάλη και προσωπική εκτίμηση φέτος θα μειωθούν οι θέσεις για απολυτήριο.
Όσο για το θέμα Μηχανικός ή Πλοίαρχος μη κοιτάς τι έχει δουλειά αλλά τι μπορείς και θες να κάνεις..Δεν έχουν σχέση οι 2 θέσεις στο θέμα ευθυνών και γνώσεων.Διάλεξε κάτι που σου αρέσει.

----------


## Christos S.

Βασίλη σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Επειδή δεν το έχω κοιτάξει , μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις εσύ με πόσο μπήκε ο τελευταίος στην Μηχανικών φέτος μέσω απολυτηρίου? Διότι κάπου πήρε το αυτί μου ότι ο τελευταίος φέτος που πέρασε στην Μηχανικών με το απολυτήριο είχε 14818 μόρια (δηλαδή σχεδόν 1100 μόρια κάτω από εμένα).

----------


## Vasilis-Eng

> Βασίλη σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Επειδή δεν το έχω κοιτάξει , μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις εσύ με πόσο μπήκε ο τελευταίος στην Μηχανικών φέτος μέσω απολυτηρίου? Διότι κάπου πήρε το αυτί μου ότι ο τελευταίος φέτος που πέρασε στην Μηχανικών με το απολυτήριο είχε 14818 μόρια (δηλαδή σχεδόν 1100 μόρια κάτω από εμένα).


Εδώ μπορείς να δεις τα αποτελέσματα 
http://www.dikaiologitika.gr/%CE%B1%...E%BD-2012.html

Πρόσεξε όμως τι κατηγορία είσαι
04/01--->ΤΕΕ
03/01---> ΕΝΙΑΊΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ
και υπάρχουν ακόμα πολύτεκνοι και παιδιά που πέρασαν μέσω πανελληνίων ..Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο τελευταίος με απολυτήριο υποψήφιος σε ένα πίνακα που είχε βγάλει το υπουργείο τον Αύγουστο τα λιγότερα μόρια τα είχε κάποιος με 15.800. Και για κάποιους που ίσως δε το ξέρουν φέτος οι υποψήφιοι για απολυτήριο ήταν λίγοι αριθμητικά και τελευταία στιγμή με παρέμβαση του υπουργού Ναυτιλίας αυξήθηκαν οι θέσεις.Αυτό ίσως δε γίνει φέτος,επειδή τα μόρια σου προσωπικά μου φαίνονται οριακά,θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις ότι είναι δυνατόν να μαζέψεις μόρια.Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπαρκάρεις έστω για 2 μήνες μαζεύεις αρκετά μόρια,ή ακόμα καλύτερα αν μπορείς να δώσεις πανελλήνιες.Με ένα βαθμό γύρω στο 12.000 θα είσαι μέσα. Θα δεις ότι θα το χρειαστείς και μετέπειτα στη σχολή να έχεις τη δυνατότητα να διαβάζεις σωστά και να έχεις αρκετές γνώσεις από το σχολείο,οι εταιρίες λόγω της υπερπροσφοράς σπουδαστών θέτουν όριο για να σε δεχτούν ειδικά στο 1ο ταξίδι : το λιγότερο πτυχίο lower στα αγγλικά και να έχεις περάσει τουλάχιστον 9/10 μαθήματα(όχι πως είναι και πάρα πολύ δύσκολα) και πάντα μιλάμε να βρεις σε καλή εταιρία και όχι όποια να είναι.
Αυτά από εμένα,αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω κάπως αλλιώς πολύ ευχαρίστως γιατί με πετυχαίνεις και σε περίοδο προετοιμασίας για μπάρκο.
Καλή επιτυχία και εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.

----------


## Sublieutenant

> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ 6000 ΚΑΙ ΜΕ 5000 ΜΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ 12500 ΚΑΙ 13000 ΜΟΡΙΑ???[/B]ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΜΑ***ΙΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΕΤΑΞΕ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ "ΒΟΜΒΑ" ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ* ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ "Ο ΤΑΔΕ ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ,ΜΕΤΑ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΠΑΛΙ Κ ΕΛΕΓΕ "Ο ΤΑΔΕ ΕΙΠΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΝΟΣ"ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ Κ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΕΙΠΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΜΠΕΡΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΤΕ ΑΝΕΥ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗΣ"*


χαχαχαχα καλόοοο τι μου θύμισες.. 


> *ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΣΑΙΤ ΦΕΙΣΜΠΟΥΚ ΚΤΛ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ"ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΘΑ ΧΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ" ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΑΚΑΘΕΚΤΕΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ...ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ,ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΟΜΜΩΤΡΙΕΣ Η' ΑΙΣΘΗΤΙΚΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΑ...ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ , ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΛΗΚΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΕΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΕΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΙΩΝΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΕΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ...ΑΣ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΑ.*ΜΗΝ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΞΕΤΕ ΚΤΛ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ/ΕΣ.ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ Η ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΑΣ


Αν και παλιά η άνωθεν παράθεση,πόσα δίκια έχεις φίλε μου στα σημεία που σου τονίζω με bold..!

----------


## Christos S.

[QUOTE=Vasilis-Eng;470351]Εδώ μπορείς να δεις τα αποτελέσματα 
http://www.dikaiologitika.gr/%CE%B1%...E%BD-2012.html

Πρόσεξε όμως τι κατηγορία είσαι
04/01--->ΤΕΕ
03/01---> ΕΝΙΑΊΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ
και υπάρχουν ακόμα πολύτεκνοι και παιδιά που πέρασαν μέσω πανελληνίων ..Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο τελευταίος με απολυτήριο υποψήφιος σε ένα πίνακα που είχε βγάλει το υπουργείο τον Αύγουστο τα λιγότερα μόρια τα είχε κάποιος με 15.800. Και για κάποιους που ίσως δε το ξέρουν φέτος οι υποψήφιοι για απολυτήριο ήταν λίγοι αριθμητικά και τελευταία στιγμή με παρέμβαση του υπουργού Ναυτιλίας αυξήθηκαν οι θέσεις.Αυτό ίσως δε γίνει φέτος,επειδή τα μόρια σου προσωπικά μου φαίνονται οριακά,θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις ότι είναι δυνατόν να μαζέψεις μόρια.Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπαρκάρεις έστω για 2 μήνες μαζεύεις αρκετά μόρια,ή ακόμα καλύτερα αν μπορείς να δώσεις πανελλήνιες.Με ένα βαθμό γύρω στο 12.000 θα είσαι μέσα. Θα δεις ότι θα το χρειαστείς και μετέπειτα στη σχολή να έχεις τη δυνατότητα να διαβάζεις σωστά και να έχεις αρκετές γνώσεις από το σχολείο,οι εταιρίες λόγω της υπερπροσφοράς σπουδαστών θέτουν όριο για να σε δεχτούν ειδικά στο 1ο ταξίδι : το λιγότερο πτυχίο lower στα αγγλικά και να έχεις περάσει τουλάχιστον 9/10 μαθήματα(όχι πως είναι και πάρα πολύ δύσκολα) και πάντα μιλάμε να βρεις σε καλή εταιρία και όχι όποια να είναι.
Αυτά από εμένα,αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω κάπως αλλιώς πολύ ευχαρίστως γιατί με πετυχαίνεις και σε περίοδο προετοιμασίας για μπάρκο.
Καλή επιτυχία και εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.[/QUOTΕ] 
*
Καταρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσω πολύ που μπήκες στον κόπο και μου απάντησες για άλλη μια φορά και που γενικότερα δεν με αφήνεις στο "σκοτάδι"! Έκατσα και διάβασα όλη την λίστα με τα ονόματα που μου έδωσες και πράγματι αν ισχύει η κατηγορία με το 4/01 που αφορά του απόφοιτους ΤΕΕ Β κύκλου (όπως είμαι και εγώ) που έδωσαν μόνο με το απολυτήριο λυκείου ο τελευταίος που πέρασε στην Πλοιάρχων όμως είχε 15800 και μάλιστα στην Σχολή της Κεφαλλονιάς (Ιονίων Νήσων). Την Μηχανικών με τα περσινά δεδομένα δεν την πιάνω καθώς ο τελευταίος πέρασε με περίπου 16.000 μόρια! Τώρα σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το μπάρκο δυστυχώς αυτό είναι ανέφικτο στην παρούσα καθώς εργάζομαι κάπου αλλού (προσωρινά) και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και επίσης είναι αρκετά έως πολύ δύσκολο να βρείς καράβι και μάλιστα ποστάλι στις μέρες μας για να συμπληρώσεις υπηρεσία. Θα κάνω τα χαρτιά μου για φέτος έτσι και βλέπουμε! Σ'ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πληροφορίες πάντως και να σου ευχηθώ με το καλό και το ταξίδι σε περίπτωση που δεν τα ξαναπούμε φίλε μου!*

----------


## Vasilis-Eng

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια..Η κατηγορία ισχύει σίγουρα γιατί πέρασε γνωστός φέτος και από εκεί είδα την κατηγορία,βεβαίως δεν χάνεις κάτι να κάνεις τα χαρτιά σου γιατί υπάρχουν και οι επιλαχόντες(αν κάποιος δεν γραφτεί στη σχολή από τους επιτυχόντες κάποιος τον αντικαταστεί),δες αν μπορείς να μπεις σε κάποια άλλη κατηγορία,πχ πολύτεκνοι(αν είστε 3 αδέρφια και πάνω) η ακόμα αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να πάρεις κάποιο επιπλέον πτυχίο αγγλικών(το advance δίνει 1500 μόρια και proficiency 2000).

Όπως και να έχει εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και θα βρεις την άκρη 
Αν αγαπάς τη θάλασσα δε θα μπορείς να μείνεις μακρυά της..

----------


## Christos S.

Ναι έχω και εγώ υπόψην μου τις άλλες κατηγορίες που μου αναφέρεις και σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά η 1η δεν με πιάνει έτσι κ αλλιώς και όσο για το πτυχίο γλωσσομάθειας είναι λίγο αργά για να ξεκινήσω και άσε που απαιτεί και χρήμα. 

Θα προσπαθήσω με τα μόρια που συγκεντρώνω και βλέπουμε! 

Να είσαι καλά , καλά ταξίδια να έχεις και να προσέχεις!

----------


## giorgos_249

Μια ερώτηση να κάνω.....Μπορεί κανείς να φοιτά παράλληλα σε μια σχολή γενικως, και μια ΑΕΝ ;;; Και απλά να δίνει τα μαθήματα της ΑΕΝ;; Γνωρίζει κάποιος;;

----------


## Christos S.

> Μια ερώτηση να κάνω.....Μπορεί κανείς να φοιτά παράλληλα σε μια σχολή γενικως, και μια ΑΕΝ ;;; Και απλά να δίνει τα μαθήματα της ΑΕΝ;; Γνωρίζει κάποιος;;


Καλημέρα φίλε , δυστυχώς αυτό δεν γίνεται. Αφενός διότι δεν μπορείς να είσαι σε 2 Σχολές παράλληλα και αφετέρου διότι στις Σχολές ΑΕΝ η παρακολούθηση των μαθημάτων είναι υποχρεωτική καθώς η Σχολή έχει όριο απουσιών.

----------


## testakross

παιδια θα δωσω φετος με το απολυτηριο και εχω 16740 μορια με θαλασσια υπηρεσια  και σκεφτομαι για μηχανικος??? ειναι καλα τα μορια για μπω????

----------


## panosL

> παιδια θα δωσω φετος με το απολυτηριο και εχω 16740 μορια με θαλασσια υπηρεσια  και σκεφτομαι για μηχανικος??? ειναι καλα τα μορια για μπω????


Πιστεύω πως με τόσα μόρια και προυπηρεσία δε θα εχεις πρόβλημα....

Φιλικα,
Πανος

----------


## panosL

http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=510059

----------


## testakross

> http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=510059



δηλαδη απο φετος θα χρειαζεται και χαρτι αγγλικων σωστα???

----------


## panosL

Σωστότατα!

Με εκτίμηση,
Πανος

----------


## panosL

> δηλαδη απο φετος θα χρειαζεται και χαρτι αγγλικων σωστα???


Σωστ'οτατα

Με εκτίμηση,
Πάνος

----------


## Sublieutenant

> Σωστ'οτατα
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> Πάνος


Η "επίμαχη παράγραφος είναι αυτή:

_«- Από την επόμενη ακαδημαϊκή χρονιά θα θεσπιστεί ως απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση εισαγωγής στις ΑΕΝ η κατοχή τίτλου σπουδών ή πιστοποιητικού γνώσης της Αγγλικής γλώσσας επιπέδου τουλάχιστον Β2. Φέτος θα αυξηθεί η μοριοδότηση γνώσης της Αγγλικής γλώσσας για τους υποψηφίους σπουδαστές (εκτός των υποψηφίων που προέρχονται από Πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις).

Στην ανωτέρω παράγραφο λοιπόν που αρχικώς χαρακτηρίζω ως επίμαχη,στο σημείο που τονίζω με bold αναφέρει ότι φέτος θα αυξηθεί η μοριοδότηση.βάση λογικής,θα γίνει σταδιακά η διαδικασία καθιέρωσης της Αγγλικής με απλή αύξηση της μοριοδότησης από φέτος και από την ακαδημαική χρονιά 2014-2015 θα γίνουν απαραίτητα, ή παράλληλα ταυτόχρονα από φέτος θα θεσπιστεί ως απαραίτητος και ο τίτλος σπουδών; νομίζω λοιπόν ότι δεν αναγράφεται ξεκάθαρα,το θέμα "καίει" κ εμένα προσωπικά και αναμένω τις απαντήσεις σας με έκδηλο ενδιαφέρον.ευχαριστώ._

----------


## Christos S.

> παιδια θα δωσω φετος με το απολυτηριο και εχω 16740 μορια με θαλασσια υπηρεσια  και σκεφτομαι για μηχανικος??? ειναι καλα τα μορια για μπω????


Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι είναι καλά τα μόρια σου φίλε μου! Αν διαθέτεις και lower ακόμη καλύτερα για να αυξηθεί η μοριοδότησή σου! 

Να είσαι καλά!  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## cptvlg

Για φέτος ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητο το πτυχίο Αγγλικών
Όσοι έχουν Lower θα πάρουν 1200 μόρια φέτος (ενώ μέχρι πέρυσι ήταν 1000) και αυτό αφορά μόνο όσους δίνουν με το απολυτήριο, όχι όσους δίνουν με Πανελληνιες

----------


## Sublieutenant

> Για φέτος ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητο το πτυχίο Αγγλικών
> Όσοι έχουν Lower θα πάρουν 1200 μόρια φέτος (ενώ μέχρι πέρυσι ήταν 1000) και αυτό αφορά μόνο όσους δίνουν με το απολυτήριο, όχι όσους δίνουν με Πανελληνιες


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε μου,μακάρι όντως να είναι έτσι αυτό που μου λες,γιατί η αγωνία είναι όντως μεγάλη!και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Christos S.

> Για φέτος ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητο το πτυχίο Αγγλικών
> Όσοι έχουν Lower θα πάρουν 1200 μόρια φέτος (ενώ μέχρι πέρυσι ήταν 1000) και αυτό αφορά μόνο όσους δίνουν με το απολυτήριο, όχι όσους δίνουν με Πανελληνιες


Καλημέρα φίλε μου! Είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος για τα λεγόμενά σου?

----------


## cptvlg

Αυτό είχε αποφασισθεί στο Συμβούλιο Ναυτικής Εκπαίδευσης που είχε γίνει τέλος Απριλίου
Σχετικά δείτε εδώ

Για τα 1200 μόρια έναντι των 1000 (γιατί στην ανακοίνωση μιλούσε για αύξηση απλώς) έχω πληροφορία, δεν είναι επίσημο. Θα το δούμε στην προκήρυξη που βγαίνει ίσως μέσα στην εβδομάδα αυτή

----------


## Christos S.

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω για όποιον γνωρίζει , εγώ ήμουν στην Σχολή και το 2006 , υπάρχει περίπτωση αν δεν έχω κάνει διαγραφή απ'την Σχολή να μπορώ να επιστρέψω φέτος? Και αν ναι τι διαδικασίες πρέπει να κάνω? Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## cptvlg

Τελικά τα μόρια για τα διπλώματα Αγγλικών θα είναι:
 2000 για Καλή Γνώση (Lower κλπ)
 2200 για Πολύ καλή γνώση (Advanced κλπ)
 2500 για ¶ριστη γνώση (Proficiency κλπ)

----------


## cptvlg

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω για όποιον γνωρίζει , εγώ ήμουν στην Σχολή και το 2006 , υπάρχει περίπτωση αν δεν έχω κάνει διαγραφή απ'την Σχολή να μπορώ να επιστρέψω φέτος? Και αν ναι τι διαδικασίες πρέπει να κάνω? Σας ευχαριστώ!



Έχεις κάνει διακοπή φοίτησης; Γιατί αυτή είναι μέχρι 2 χρόνια
Κατά περιόδους έχουν βγει κάποιες αποφάσεις και έχουν επανέλθει σπουδαστές που δεν ολοκλήρωσαν στο προβλεπόμενο χρόνο τις υποχρεώσεις τους. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να επικοινωνήσεις με τη σχολή σου αλλά και με το Υπουργείο

----------


## Νικόλας

εκείνος που του λείπουν από το ΚΕΠ 4-5 ερωτήσεις και το βαπόρι του είναι σε επίσχεση 4 μήνες τι κάνει ???

----------


## Christos S.

> Έχεις κάνει διακοπή φοίτησης; Γιατί αυτή είναι μέχρι 2 χρόνια
> Κατά περιόδους έχουν βγει κάποιες αποφάσεις και έχουν επανέλθει σπουδαστές που δεν ολοκλήρωσαν στο προβλεπόμενο χρόνο τις υποχρεώσεις τους. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να επικοινωνήσεις με τη σχολή σου αλλά και με το Υπουργείο


Διακοπή δεν είχα κάνει απ'ότι θυμάμαι , απλώς αποχώρησα απ'την Σχολή! Θα καλέσω στην γραμματεία της Σχολής ή στο τμήμα των Σπουδαστών και στο Υπουργείο για περαιτέρω ενημέρωση! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως!!

----------


## mix@lis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
είμαι το μεγαλύτερο τέκνο απο τρίτεκνη  οικογένεια(27 ετών).Επειδή ακούγονται διάφορα για τους τρίτεκνους, μπορώ  να δηλώσω την ειδική κατηγορία των τριτέκνων ή δεν έχω το δικαίωμα αυτό  λόγω ηλικίας;
ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας!

----------


## dryhammer

Καλησπέρα, θέλω να μάθω αν μπορώ να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου για τις σχολές εμπορικού ναυτικού. Έχω γεννηθεί 13-11-1986 έχει τελειώσει ενιαίο λύκειο με βαθμό 16.5, έχω τελειώσει τει πληροφορικής, είμαι 1.68, έχω τελειώσει με το φανταρικό, έχω μυωπία 5.5. Έχω δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στις ΑΕΝ; Διαφορετικά τι μπορώ να κάνω για να πάω στα καράβια; Ξέρετε αν θα βγει προκήρυξη για λιμενικό;

----------


## alex1996

Καλημερα παιδια ειμαι νεος στο φορυμ και το βρισκω πολυ καλο,ειμαι μαθητης γ λυκειου και δεν θα δωσω πανελληνιες,απολυτηριο θα εχω 20 και εχω και lower στα αγγλικα(κατι διαβασα οτι απο φετος θα ειναι υποχρεωτικο να εχεις πτυχιο αγγλικων για να μπεις σε αεν και δεν θα παιρνεις εξτρα μορια) θα ισχυει η διαδικασια επιλογης με απολυτηριο λυκειου για φετος?????????,θελω να δηλωσω απσροπυργο ως πρωτη επιλογη,πιστευετε εχω πιθανοτητες να μπω????
ευχαριστω

----------


## Markos_

Με ποιον τρόπο γίνεται η επιλογή των υποψηφίων της Α' κατηγορίας στις Α.Ε.Ν?

----------


## SteliosK

1030 θα είναι φέτος οι σπουδαστές που θα εισαχθόυν στις ΑΕΝ 
600 Πλοίαρχοι - 430 Μηχανικοί.. 
Και από αυτούς πόσοι θα βρουν να μπαρκάρουν κατευθείαν..

Παρακάτω κατεβάζετε την προκύρηξη ΑΕΝ για το έτος 2014-15

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Vasilis-Eng

> Καλημερα παιδια ειμαι νεος στο φορυμ και το βρισκω πολυ καλο,ειμαι μαθητης γ λυκειου και δεν θα δωσω πανελληνιες,απολυτηριο θα εχω 20 και εχω και lower στα αγγλικα(κατι διαβασα οτι απο φετος θα ειναι υποχρεωτικο να εχεις πτυχιο αγγλικων για να μπεις σε αεν και δεν θα παιρνεις εξτρα μορια) θα ισχυει η διαδικασια επιλογης με απολυτηριο λυκειου για φετος?????????,θελω να δηλωσω απσροπυργο ως πρωτη επιλογη,πιστευετε εχω πιθανοτητες να μπω????
> ευχαριστω


Ναι έχεις πολλές πιθανότητες να μπεις..σε όποια κατηγορία και αν είσαι (επαλ.ενιαιο).
είχε ακουστεί ότι χωρίς Lower δε θα μπει κανείς αλλά δε το διάβασα στη προκήρυξη, ίσως και να μη το είδα..αλλά αφου το έχεις είσαι καλυμμένος απόλυτα 
καλή επιτυχία να έχεις!

----------


## thanossuper3

γεια σας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα αλλα αν ειναι εφικτο οποιος μου απαντησει να γνωριζει επ ακριβως διοτι βρισκομαι σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση θελω να κανω φετος τα χαρτια μου για την αεν ημουν το 2008 πρωτο ετος εχω το πτυχιο σωστικων πρωτου κυκλου μου ειπαν οτι μετραει για μορια αλλα δεν γνωριζω  κατα ποσο αληθευει.επισης εχω 15,9 απολυτηριο τεε ηλεκτρολογιας και δυστηχως δεν εχω πτυχιο αγγλικων πιστευετε εχω πιθανοτητες να περασω φετος?

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΑΕΝ: Στους 986 ο αριθμός εισακτέων για το 2016 – 2017*

----------

